# Ebola outbreak "out of control"



## notyermomma

We're up to 350 deaths as of the last report I read, including someone who only started showing symptoms _after_ flying through an international airport. :eyebulge:

What can we as ordinary Americans do at this point? Prep of course. And if we have any friends or relatives in West Africa, this may not be the best time for them to fly home for a visit.

I don't think this outbreak will stay isolated much longer. Locals don't seem to have a good understanding of how to prevent transmission, and they don't have many professional resources either. I was really humbled reading the description of the precautions that doctors take in working with ebola patients:



> Before the doctors go into the isolation ward, Gupta says, they stop in a separate tent beforehand to gear up.
> Healthcare workers dressed in scrubs and thick white rubber boots. They slipped on blue latex gloves, then a thick yellow impermeable suit, followed by a mask, then a white hood with another mask built into it. A pair of large clear goggles went over the hood, and then a large white apron.
> "It has to be this way for these doctors and nurses who knowingly expose themselves to Ebola," Gupta wrote. "But you have to wonder what goes through the minds of the patients, seeing these rubber-clad aliens looming in front of them."


I can see why the intimidation factor would prevent some people from seeking treatment in an area with lower education levels ... I'm also very humbled at the thought of people traveling halfway around the world to put themselves at that level of risk. It's heroic, and we need a lot more people on deck to contain this.


----------



## RevWC

"Before the doctors go into the isolation ward, Gupta says, they stop in a separate tent beforehand to gear up.
Healthcare workers dressed in scrubs and thick white rubber boots. They slipped on blue latex gloves, then a thick yellow impermeable suit, followed by a mask, then a white hood with another mask built into it. A pair of large clear goggles went over the hood, and then a large white apron.
"It has to be this way for these doctors and nurses who knowingly expose themselves to Ebola," Gupta wrote. "But you have to wonder what goes through the minds of the patients, seeing these rubber-clad aliens looming in front of them."

Masks doubled or tripled don't work viruses can penetrate these masks no problem. Just ask the doctors with Ebola what they used!

A 12" Hepa Filter does not catch viruses how is a particle mask going too?

http://www.freedrinkingwater.com/general-health/air/diff-types-of-air-filters.php


----------



## Hooch

The death count is alot higher, more like around 700. Its interesting that they have regular joe missionary type doctors handling most of it too. Ebola is usually always handled by top notch Who, CDC, high level type biohazard lab experts when a break out occures. I know some of those experts were/are there but perhaps since this outbreak is so large they are enlisting help??

Ebola is no joke...and if it has gone airborne or has mutated with a longer gestation period..events will be very interesting for sure. One of the American Dr.'s who contracted it had his family fly home a few days before he became symtomatic. Generally, they say it is only contagious *after* someone is presenting sighns of the virus. His family arrived home in Texas and is under home quarentine to take precautions. Thats musta been a long flight from Africa to Texas..lots of stops. Hopefully the virus hasent mutated eh?

And then there was the African woman who was symptomatic and flew on a plane...Regardless ..she spread her Ebola cooties about the plane and anything she touched, sneezed on, coughed onto. etc. That can potentially cause a _hitstorm of outbreaks. If they havent sanitized that plane and airport areas where she was at...whoa..


----------



## Gians

Heard some villagers have cut trees down to block workers from coming in to spray areas where an infected person lived. They think they are spraying the virus instead. Also heard one family took one of their sick members away from the quarantine area. With no treatment and such a high death rate, it will be a nightmare if it keeps spreading.


----------



## Hooch

I just read a Canadian doctor who is associated with the Samertian Purse folks just put himself in quarentine. The Samertian Purse is the same ministry that the other 2 American doctors who have contacted the virus are associated with. He returned to Canada last saturday, is not showing signs of Ebola but is "taking precautions". 

Wouldnt it seem at this point a good idea to avoid international commerical air travel for a period of ___ days in quarentine if your directly involved in anything remotly connected to the ebola outbreak inside Africa?? It seems like that would be a resonable precaution but maybe God has a sense of humor after all. Seems horribly ironic that one of the most deadly viruses possibly ends up being spread about the planet by His ministries tryin to do good...poor guys.. 

...Interesting developments indeed...I guess if a mass of health care workers start bailing out of Africa all the sudden, that might be a hint that it's getting all sorts of bad to worse over there. Air travel might not be a good idea bout now regardless Id say.


----------



## nightwing

I will give you the Hillary reply:

WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES THAT MAKE NOW !

The cat is out of the bag it is a matter of time before some problem 
becomes a global pandemic and even if it is only as bad as the Spanish 
influenza that would be 1 in 5 dying that would cause a deficit damaging banks many companies and things like that usually effect children harder
so less children and all of that is bad very very bad.

in fact I do not think a person could quantify the real impact until years 
after by that time so many other things will have obscured the obvious.

People need to prep to hunker down or survive a long term problem 
have money food and medications so you won't have to venture out 
in a disease riddled world or whatever the trouble you can avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Hooch

I cant stand that lying freak ..she..ooohh..ooohhh....:/


----------



## Tweto

Be aware that the deaths that are reported are confirmed deaths that occur in the aid stations. Hundreds have left the aids stations after being confirmed with Ebola and then they disappear back to their families to die, these people are not counted. A more realistic number of deaths is 1000-3000.

Ebola is making front page news now, even Oreilly of Fox news talked about it last night for the first time.

Yahoo news reported today that the top doctor has now died from possible Ebola contamination. 

I have read reports that people have been quarantined in Italy, Texas, Minnesota, and England for possible Ebola contamination.

Several weeks ago it was announced that the CDC, and Red Cross was leaving Africa because of the danger. The WHO (World Health Organization) made the statement that the Ebola virus is completely out of control.


----------



## northstarprepper

Take a good look at the Drudge Report to get the latest news and facts. They draw articles from a variety of news feeds, both foreign and domestic. What I have learned so far: the incubation period is 21 days with this strain. To be considered completely free from infection, a person should be quarantined for twice that long. This strain kills around 60-65%, compared to previous strains with 90% mortality rates, however those rates are for hospitalized cases where more modern procedures are used to lower fevers, etc. in the bush, this may still be much more deadly. They are stopping short of saying it is airborne, but those doctors are getting infected somehow while taking pretty severe precautions...maybe not CDC precautions, but they are using more than just a mask and gown for sure.

This could be very dangerous, and precautions should be readied. Remember, they will tell you to remain calm even as they are packing their own families on planes to underground safe havens. Be smart, never, ever panic, and stay informed. If it does get into Europe, assume it will cross the pond. If it gets here, assume it will spread to every major city. Have food, water, supplies for at least that 42 day period on hand. Follow DHS or CDC guidelines for a bio safe room. Tape the windows closed. Use plastic drop cloths and duct tape to create a self contained safe room. You will have to leave a/c vents open for ventilation. That is the only weak spot. 

Wear N95 masks and gloves during all contact with other people. Quarantine your loved ones and you will live. It's that simple.


----------



## nightwing

so if they cough you do not need eye protection ?


----------



## Genevieve

this should be a wakeup call for everyone to check their supplies to make sure they could quarantine themselves and their families if need be for at least a month if not longer.
if you're not sure just what you'd need check here at this site and also here:http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/showthread.php?453075-How-to-prepare-for-home-quarantine..
also here:http://www.getpandemicready.org/

of course the one is for the flu but the basics are covered and could be expnaded to cover what ever disease that is the problem


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> this should be a wakeup call for everyone to check their supplies to make sure they could quarantine themselves and their families if need be for at least a month if not longer.
> if you're not sure just what you'd need check here at this site and also here:http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/showthread.php?453075-How-to-prepare-for-home-quarantine..
> also here:http://www.getpandemicready.org/
> 
> of course the one is for the flu but the basics are covered and could be expnaded to cover what ever disease that is the problem


Thank you for the links.


----------



## nightwing

Tweto said:


> Be aware that the deaths that are reported are confirmed deaths that occur in the aid stations. Hundreds have left the aids stations after being confirmed with Ebola and then they disappear back to their families to die, these people are not counted. A more realistic number of deaths is 1000-3000.
> 
> Ebola is making front page news now, even Oreilly of Fox news talked about it last night for the first time.
> 
> Yahoo news reported today that the top doctor has now died from possible Ebola contamination.
> 
> I have read reports that people have been quarantined in Italy, Texas, Minnesota, and England for possible Ebola contamination.
> 
> Several weeks ago it was announced that the CDC, and Red Cross was leaving Africa because of the danger. The WHO (World Health Organization) made the statement that the Ebola virus is completely out of control.


Reminds me of the movie CLUE where Martin Mull says he works for 
the U.N then says world health organization someone pipes up 
and blurts out ( youknowwho ) it's still funny to me anyway.

I would not take the word of any of these organizations they all have their head in the government trough and with all the agencies like the V.A.
lying through their teeth about killing veterans you think they would 
tell the truth that our INS has allowed a viral disaster upon the nation 
you are kidding?

the CDC lost a box of small pox for umpteen years in a cardboard box 
the whole premise for all the money and joint information use of the 
national data base for homeland security and the NSA.
What a joke amazon & eaby has a better database and correlation than 
these idiots. go look at diapers on either one and watch your mail 
popup ads and streaming like on the right hand side of this screen.
And your government cannot correlate the Russian warning on the 2 
Boston suspects !
that should have been a reason to defund them on the spot
people are dying like flies Boston Benghazi I could go on but I am trying to get off the list :sssh:


----------



## northstarprepper

I just went through this morning's Drudge report and there was very little new info. This is already the worst outbreak ever and perhaps the most widespread. The scary part for the Mrs. and me was the man who died in Nigeria after getting off the plane was about to fly home to the Twin Cities here in Minnesota after a conference. If he had been exposed just ten days later, Ebola would have been right here in our area. 

I would echo Genevieve's comments about being prepared just in case, but would also ask you all to stay calm and not allow frenzied media reporting to cause panic. Panic is your enemy. Stay calm, make a list of what you think you need to do, what you may need to buy if things go south, and keep it handy. Buy your stuff before the sheeple start to panic or the price will triple or stores will run out of supplies. The main things are masks, gloves, drop cloths, duct tape, alcohol, peroxide, and plenty of liquids to hydrate in case someone does get the actual disease. You will have to keep them hydrated and cool. You cannot kill the virus with medicine. You treat the symptoms. Cool the fever, replace the fluids. If the hospitals are still functioning, every sick person should be taken there immediately. Ebola kills. 

Lastly, a reminder that the fourth horseman of the Apocalypse, the fourth Seal judgment of Revelation is that a fourth of mankind will die by sword, hunger, PESTILENCE, and by the beasts of the earth. We were all created for such a time as this.


----------



## Grimm

nightwing said:


> Reminds me of the movie CLUE where Martin Mull says he works for
> the U.N then says world health organization someone pipes up
> and blurts out ( youknowwho ) it's still funny to me anyway.


Not to get off topic but it was not Martin Mull but Christopher Loyd's character who worked for the U.N./WHO. He did what doctors are not allowed to do with their lady patients. 

I just watched Clue a few days ago... What can I say, I was bored at 2am.


----------



## Grimm

I thought it would be smart to link back the Pandemic Supplies thread.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/pandemic-supplies-25109/


----------



## NaeKid

Hooch said:


> I just read a Canadian doctor who is associated with the Samertian Purse folks just put himself in quarentine. The Samertian Purse is the same ministry that the other 2 American doctors who have contacted the virus are associated with. He returned to Canada last saturday, is not showing signs of Ebola but is "taking precautions".


Is this part of the story you read?

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...ola-doctor-returns-home-to-victoria-1.2721631

*
Dr. Azaria Marthyman, Ebola doctor, returns home to Victoria
Doctor takes time off after U.S. colleagues struck with virus*



> Dr. Azaria Marthyman, a Victoria doctor who was part of a medical group that travelled to Liberia earlier this month to treat victims of the Ebola virus has returned home, while two of his U.S. colleagues infected with the deadly virus fight for their lives.
> 
> Marthyman was part of a 14-member team sent by Christian relief agency Samaritan's Purse to provide clinical care following a renewed outbreak of Ebola in West Africa.
> 
> On Saturday, the charity issued a news release saying that one of Marthyman's colleagues, Dr. Kent Brantly of the U.S., had tested positive for the virus and was being treated in isolation in Liberia.
> 
> On Sunday, Serving In Mission (SIM) - another charity that works closely with Samaritan's Purse - said that Nancy Writebol, an American who was part of the joint SIM/Samaritan's Purse team, had also tested positive for Ebola and was being treated in the same isolation centre as Brantly.
> 
> Earlier, Samaritan's Purse had told media that Marthyman voluntarily placed himself under quarantine at home as a precaution upon his return.
> 
> But spokesman Jeff Adams said Tuesday afternoon that information was incorrect, and that Marthyman is just taking some time off with his family to decompress from his trip.
> 
> Marthyman is healthy and has no symptoms, he said.
> 
> Both charities announced Tuesday that they have now ordered the evacuation of their non-essential personnel from Liberia after an upsurge in the number of Ebola cases in the country.
> 
> A statement from SIM says no symptoms of Ebola are present in any of the evacuees, who are being monitored continually.
> 
> According to the World Health Organization, the incubation period for the virus is two to 21 days.
> 
> The fast-acting Ebola virus, which first appeared in 1976, produces a violent hemorrhagic fever that leads to internal and external bleeding. The infection is transmitted by direct contact with blood, body fluids and tissues of infected people or animals.
> 
> As of July 23, the number of Ebola cases in West Africa reached 1,201, with 672 deaths, according to the World Health Organization.
> 
> This Ebola outbreak is the largest in history, with deaths in Sierra Leone, Liberia, Guinea and Nigeria blamed on the virus. There is no vaccine and no specific treatment.
> 
> *Doctor refuses interview request*
> 
> CBC News sought to interview Martyman by email about his experiences in Liberia fighting Ebola, but he declined.
> 
> "I regret to inform you that I am declining all requests for media interviews," the email reads. "The situation in Liberia is changing rapidly, and I don't have the most up-to-date information. Therefore, to avoid giving out any information that might not be accurate, I am referring all interview requests to our international headquarters, because staff there are closest to the situation in Liberia."
> 
> Marthyman posted many updates on the Samaritan's Purse blog while he was in Liberia. On July 24, he posted that he was headed home.
> 
> "I am doing very well physically and emotionally, having worked every day since my arrival in Liberia, and today having to say goodbye to so many people," the post read.
> 
> Mostly, though, Marthyman used his blog post to tell the story of a young boy named William, the doctor's first Ebola patient in Liberia, who needed to find a home.
> 
> "William now needs a home to go to," Marthyman wrote. "He does not have any family to care for him and will be under the ministry's care. I pray that he will have a loving home to go to. Meeting William today seems to bring some closure to my stay here in Liberia, as I prepare myself to come home to my wife and family."
> 
> At least two other British Columbians have travelled to Liberia this month with Samaritan's Purse to fight Ebola. They include a nurse from Vancouver and a nursing student, who is also an emergency medical responder, from Squamish.


----------



## Hooch

Not the same source ...but i bet its the same dr.

...this has a bit more info thats interesting...


----------



## Genevieve

a friend on FB just posted a link to this:
*Congressional Report: Ebola Bio Kits Deployed to National Guard Units In All 50 States*

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-ne...ational-guard-units-in-all-50-states_07292014

The Department of Defense informed Congress that it has deployed biological diagnostic systems to National Guard support teams in all 50 states, according to a report published by the Committee on Armed Services. The report, published in April amid growing fears that the Ebola hemorrhagic fever virus might spread outside of West Africa, says that the portable systems are designed for "low probability, high consequence" scenarios.

Some 340 Joint Biological Agent Identification and Diagnostic System (JBAIDS) units have thus far been given to emergency response personnel. The systems are "rapid, reliable, and [provide] simultaneous identification of specific biological agents and pathogens," says executive officer for the DOD's Chemical and Biological Defense group Carmen J. Spencer.

*an interesting part further down in the article is this:*

It is unclear how real or imminent the threat may be, but it is clear that a massive surge of Governmental spending and preparedness has occurred since Hemorrhagic H7N9 Bird Flu came on the scene in 2013 and those preparedness activities are accelerating as EBOLA has started to gain momentum in Africa.

&#8230;

In that regard, spotting the field use of the biomedical equipment shown below is an extremely strong indicator that a Biodefense operation is underway. Pay special attention to the JBAIDS device shown below, its presence at any medical or field facility is prima facie evidence of a high risk medical event of disastrous proportion.

theres a 5 min video that goes along with it


----------



## northstarprepper

Bet I have read 20 articles in the last two hours on this, those two included, and there is just not a lot of information out there. I found one scary paragraph in one article from a British paper that said the Nigerian government is trying to track down...are you ready for this?...30,000 people who may have been exposed to the man who died in Lagos and to the other people on the plane and in the terminal during his arrival and collapse. This may also include some healthcare personnel who worked at the now closed hospital where the man died (just a guess on my part, since they would not have known immediately that he had Ebola). Even the family of the American doctor who is sick in Liberia is under quarantine in Texas at the moment. Unfortunately, they attended a wedding before hearing he had contracted Ebola. No word on those people.

There was a scare of some kind in Charlotte, NC with a person falling ill and an emergency area being sealed off and closed to other patients. No definitive word on that, other than some generality of erring on the safe side and all is well. Boston is supposedly training all hospital staff to recognize potential victims of the disease. A troubling side note was that some of the original Ebola virus was given to the U.S., Great Britain, Germany, and Russia. Talk about a weapon if you could make this go airborne...

Anyway, lots of reading but the majority of the quotes were from the same doctor from Doctors Without Borders who stated that this is totally out of control, even in urban areas of Guinea, Liberia, and Sierra Leone. If it does take off in Lagos, Nigeria...look out. The official population is 21,000,000 but some say the city holds close to 30 million people. That would be catastrophic. Never before has Ebola entered an urban area. Many said that it could not be spread there, but obviously they were wrong. 

A major problem seems to be burial rites. Family members all touch the body...and we know what that means. Can fear change cultural rites? We will see. This should have died out weeks ago. That part scares me more than any other. Ebola always has flared up and died out quickly. This time, it is four months and going strong...


----------



## Padre

While Ebola is a BH-4 bug I am not too concerned about Ebola unless it somehow became airborn. Ebola is nasty, but easy to beat, you shut things down, let the infected die, and decontaminate. The only danger is that the government fails to do the things that need to be done if there is an outbreak...like securing the border!

But for those of us who don't need to go out in public, because we are prepped, here is a simple and probably fool-proof strategy: practice social distancing if it makes it into the country (don't get un-necessarily close to people, shake hands, or touch surfaces in public without gloves and/or decontamination), and if it makes it to your region consider sheltering in place until the virus runs its course (wearing long sleeves and pants with gloves and a N-95 mask if you must go out).


----------



## RevWC

Padre said:


> While Ebola is a BH-4 bug I am not too concerned about Ebola unless it somehow became airborn. Ebola is nasty, but easy to beat, you shut things down, let the infected die, and decontaminate. The only danger is that the government fails to do the things that need to be done if there is an outbreak...like securing the border!
> 
> But for those of us who don't need to go out in public, because we are prepped, here is a simple and probably fool-proof strategy: practice social distancing if it makes it into the country (don't get un-necessarily close to people, shake hands, or touch surfaces in public without gloves and/or decontamination), and if it makes it to your region consider sheltering in place until the virus runs its course (wearing long sleeves and pants with gloves and a N-95 mask if you must go out).


My concern is how did the doctors that have this knowledge contact the disease?


----------



## Gians

Watching the tube today and it sounded like it's accepted that Ebola will come to the States, but that they feel it can be contained here (which I wouldn't bet my life on). Too bad they can't cremate the infected dead to spare the rest of the relatives.


----------



## Viking

I have always felt that the "Jet Age" presents a great risk, people go all over the world with little to no screening for any disease. For 60 years Ellis Island and a few other sites like it screened people coming into this country, if you sneezed, coughed or were sweaty for no good reason you may have been sent back to the country you came from. With the shear volume of air travel now days it's become somewhat like carrying a vial of nitroglycerin around in you back pocket, at some point in time it'll get bumped, get hot or fall out of your pocket at which point you and anyone near is going to buy the farm. I suspect ebola may already have become airborne, all I can say is that being prepped certainly has a lot going for it no matter what we are faced with.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Ok, So some of the supportive measures are certainly doable like the IV fluids and maybe even the antibiotics to treat secondary infections, but apparently there's also meds to help the blood clot and blood pressure medication. How do you get your hands on those things?


----------



## nightwing

sound like a good time to invest in tyvek suits clear goggles duct tape 
and masks.

Glad I got plenty because the price is about to go sky high.

I think I am going to look for some heavy duty 55 gallon trash bags.


----------



## nightwing

Disclaimer: I am not giving medical advice 
I am only pontificating on what I think I remember-----
I am not a doctor have no training and feel that your crazy 
if you listen to anyone including me so there ya go....

vitamin "k" found in greens you would have to look it up clots blood

blood pressure can be brought down with nitro tablets almost any 
person who had a heart attack has them.

salmon oil is a natural blood thinner 

vitamin D and Magnesium 

I wont swear to it but epsom salts in a tub soak will raise magnesium 
and sulfur levels you can also ingest it but only a pinch in a glass of water
too much and people get the squirts 

no salt or caffeine or any stimulants all raise blood pressure 

alcohol in moderation or some antidepressant / calming drug 
muscle relaxers etc. if your in a bad situation and no other 
choices this may help but i have noticed that relaxed people 
have lower blood pressure.

but all of this need to be monitored temp vital signs and then the other problems how to maintain or reverse if it goes wrong?

controlling fever / infection and pain as both raise blood pressure.

I would love to know the course of medications all I could find was saline 
(salt water) to replace lost fluids that flies in the face of reducing blood pressure.
and fever reducers I would go with tylenol liquid.

as far as what I can remember most drugs before penicillin were sulfa
or sulfur based as Ebola did not show up until 1970's
and most drugs used over there were sulfa maybe sulfa is a way to go ??? 

As I warned I am not a doctor am only spouting out some things that crossed my mind.

If I remember coconut fluid is the only sanitary straight from the fruit 
liquid that has all the elements for good health and was used in WWII
as a intravenous fluid, and I would guess that it would or could be used as 
a enema fluid and or a drink.

I do not know we are just musing here all conjecture as no one at the CDC
has issued a communique with anything worth using or protocol for a treatment in the lack of facts the vacuum is filled with fallacies fables or 
voodoo.

I know if someone I loved was sick I would try what I could, seems the CDC
and the U.N. W.H.O. have not seen fit to handle this even thought it has reared its head again and again on top of all that the Airlines keep flying the INS 
lets anyone any time except decent healthy people.
look at the border it was said their feces MOVED OH YEA ket em' in


----------



## Tweto

I thought that a fact sheet on Ebola would be helpful.

*EBOLA VIRUS*
PATHOGEN SAFETY DATA SHEET - INFECTIOUS SUBSTANCES

*SECTION I - INFECTIOUS AGENT*
*
NAME: Ebola virus*

SYNONYM OR CROSS REFERENCE: African haemorrhagic fever, Ebola haemorrhagic fever (EHF, Ebola HF), filovirus, EBO virus (EBOV), Zaire ebolavirus (ZEBOV), Sudan ebolavirus (SEBOV), Ivory Coast ebolavirus (ICEBOV), Ebola-Reston (REBOV), Bundibugyo ebolavirus (BEBOV), and Ebola virus disease (1, 2).

CHARACTERISTICS: Ebola was discovered in 1976 and is a member of the Filoviridae family (previously part of Rhabdoviridae family, which were later given a family of their own based on their genetic structure). It is an elongated filamentous molecule, which can vary between 800 - 1000 nm in length, and can reach up to14000 nm long (due to concatamerization) with a uniform diameter of 80 nm (2-5). It contains a helical nucleocapsid, (with a central axis) 20 - 30 nm in diameter, and is enveloped by a helical capsid, 40 - 50 nm in diameter, with 5 nm cross-striations (2-6). The pleomorphic viral fragment may occupy several distinct shapes (e.g., in the shape of a "6", a "U", or a circle), and are contained within a lipid membrane (2, 3). Each virion contains one molecule of single-stranded, non-segmented, negative-sense viral genomic RNA (3, 7).

Five Ebola subtypes have been identified: Zaire ebolavirus (ZEBOV), which was first identified in 1976 and is the most virulent; Sudan ebolavirus, (SEBOV; Ivory Coast ebolavirus (ICEBOV); Ebola-Reston (REBOV), and Bundibugyo ebolavirus (BEBOV) (1, 3, 8, 9). Reston was isolated from cynomolgus monkeys from the Philippines in 1989 and is less pathogenic in non-human primates. It was thought to be the only subtype that does not cause infection in humans until 2009, when it was strongly speculated to have been transferred from pigs to humans. Bundibugyo was discovered in 2008, and has been found to be most closely related to the ICEBOV strain (9).​
*SECTION II - HAZARD IDENTIFICATION*

PATHOGENICITY/TOXICITY: The Ebola virions enter the host cells through endocytosis and replication occurs in the cytoplasm. Upon infection, the virus targets the host blood coagulative and immune defence system and leads to severe immunosuppression (6, 10). Early signs of infection are non-specific and flu-like, and may include sudden onset of fever, asthenia, diarrhea, headache, myalgia, arthralgia, vomiting, and abdominal pains (11). Less common early symptoms such as conjunctival injection, sore throat, rashes, and bleeding may also appear. Shock, cerebral oedema, coagulation disorders, and secondary bacterial infection may co-occur with onset of infection (4). Haemorrhaging symptoms begin 4 - 5 days after onset, which includes hemorrhagic conjunctivitis, pharyngitis, bleeding gums, oral/lip ulceration, hematemesis, melena, hematuria, epistaxis, and vaginal bleeding (12). Hepatocellular damage, marrow depression (such as thrombocytopenia and leucopenia), serum transaminase elevation, and proteinuria may also occur. Persons that are terminally ill typically present with obtundation, anuria, shock, tachypnea, normothermia, arthralgia, and ocular diseases (13). Haemorrhagic diathesis is often accompanied by hepatic damage and renal failure, central nervous system involvement, and terminal shock with multi-organ failure (1, 2). Contact with the virus may also result in symptoms such as severe acute viral illness, malaise, and maculopapular rash. Pregnant women will usually abort their foetuses and experience copious bleeding (2). Fatality rates range between 50 - 100%, with most dying of dehydration caused by gastric problems (14). Subtype Ebola-Reston manifests lower levels of pathogenicity in non-human primates and has not been recorded to be infectious in humans; however, sub-clinical symptoms were observed in some people with suspected contact after they developed antibodies against the virus (8).

Pathogenicity between different subtypes of Ebola does not differ greatly in that they have all been associated with hemorrhagic fever outbreaks in humans and non-human primates. The Ebola-Zaire and Sudan strains are especially known for their virulence with 53 - 90% fatality rate. Less virulent strains include the Côte d'Ivoire ebolavirus and the Reston strain, and the latter has only been observed to cause sub-clinical infections to humans, with transmission from pigs (9). The major difference between the strains lies in the genome, which can vary by 30 - 40% from each other. This difference might be the cause of the varying ecologic niches of each strain and their evolutionary history. The newly discovered Bundibugyo strain, which caused a single outbreak in Uganda, has a genome with 30% variance from the other strains. It is most closely related to the Côte d'Ivoire ebolavirus strain; however, it has been found to be more virulent as 37 fatal infections were recorded.

EPIDEMIOLOGY: Occurs mainly in areas surrounding rain forests in central Africa (6) with the exception of Reston which occurs in the Phillipines (9). No predispositions to infection have been identified among infected victims; however, the 20 - 30-year-old age group seems to be particularly susceptible.

Outbreaks:

Democratic Republic of the Congo (formerly Zaire): The first outbreak was recorded in 1976 with 318 cases (88% fatality); in 1995 with 315 cases (81% fatality); in 2001 with 59 cases (75% fatality); in 2003 as two separate outbreaks with 143 cases (90% fatality) and 35 cases (83% fatality), respectively; and recently in 2007 with reports of 372 cases involving 166 deaths (1, 2, 15, 16).

Sudan: The first outbreak was recorded in 1976 with 284 cases (53% fatality); and a second was recorded in 1979 with 34 cases (65% fatality) (1, 2, 15).

Gabon: The first outbreaks were recorded in 1994 with 52 cases (60% fatality); in 1996 as two separate outbreaks with 37 cases (57% fatality) and 60 cases (74% fatality), respectively; and in 2001-2 with 65 cases (82% fatality) (1, 2, 15).

Côte-d'Ivoire: Single non-fatal case of a scientist infected during a necropsy of an infected chimpanzee in the Tai Forest (17).

Uganda: Outbreaks were recorded in 2000 with 425 cases (53% fatality); and recently in 2007 with reports of 93 cases involving 22 deaths (2, 15, 18).

Philippine: In 2009, local authorities and international agencies confirmed for the first time that the Ebola Reston virus was strongly likely to have been transmitted from pigs to humans, when it was discovered that 5 out of 77 people who had come in contact with the pigs had developed antibodies to the EBOV virus, no other clinical signs were observed (19).

United States: An outbreak of REBOV in monkeys in 1989 in a shipment of animals from the Philippines, and a second outbreak occurred in 1996 in Texas among animals from the same Phillipine supplier (20).

Western Uganda: The outbreak in 2007 in the townships of Bundibugyo and Kikyo in the Bundibugyo district marked the discovery of the fifth strain of the virus, the Bundibugyo ebolavirus (9). The outbreak lasted for 2 months, with 149 suspected cases and 37 deaths.

HOST RANGE: Humans, various monkey species, chimpanzees, gorillas, baboons, and duikers (1-3, 15, 16, 18, 21-23). The Ebola virus genome was recently discovered in two species of rodents and one species of shrew living in forest border areas, raising the possibility that these animals may be intermediary hosts (24). Other studies of the virus have been done using guinea pig models (25). A survey of small vertebrates captured during the 2001 and 2003 outbreaks in Gabon found evidence of asymptomatic infection in three species of fruit bat (Hypsignathus monstrosus, Epomops franqueti, and Myonycteris torquata) (26).

INFECTIOUS DOSE: 1 - 10 aerosolized organisms are sufficient to cause infection in humans (21).

MODE OF TRANSMISSION: In an outbreak, it is hypothesized that the first patient becomes infected as a result of contact with an infected animal (15). Person-to-person transmission occurs via close personal contact with an infected individual or their body fluids during the late stages of infection or after death (1, 2, 15, 27). Nosocomial infections can occur through contact with infected body fluids due to the reuse of unsterilized syringes, needles, or other medical equipment contaminated with these fluids (1, 2). Humans may be infected by handling sick or dead non-human primates and are also at risk when handling the bodies of deceased humans in preparation for funerals, suggesting possible transmission through aerosol droplets (2, 6, 28). In the laboratory, infection through small-particle aerosols has been demonstrated in primates, and airborne spread among humans is strongly suspected, although it has not yet been conclusively demonstrated (1, 6, 13). The importance of this route of transmission is not clear. Poor hygienic conditions can aid the spread of the virus (6).

INCUBATION PERIOD: Two to 21 days, more often 4 - 9 days (1, 13, 14).

COMMUNICABILITY: Communicable as long as blood, secretions, organs, or semen contain the virus. Ebola virus has been isolated from semen 61 days after the onset of illness, and transmission through semen has occurred 7 weeks after clinical recovery (1, 2).​
*SECTION III - DISSEMINATION*

RESERVOIR: The natural reservoir of Ebola is unknown (1, 2). Antibodies to the virus have been found in the serum of domestic guinea pigs, with no relation to human transmission (29). The virus can be replicated in some bat species native to the area where the virus is found, thus certain bat species may prove to be the natural hosts (26).

ZOONOSIS: Probably transmitted from animals (non-human primates and/or bats) (2, 15, 26).

VECTORS: Unknown.​
*SECTION IV - STABILITY AND VIABILITY*

DRUG SUSCEPTIBILITY: Unknown. S-adenosylhomocysteine hydrolase inhibitors have been found to have complete mortality protection in mice infected with a lethal dose of Ebola virus (30).

DRUG RESISTANCE: There are no known antiviral treatments available for human infections.

SUSCEPTIBILITY TO DISINFECTANTS: Ebola virus is susceptible to sodium hypochlorite, lipid solvents, phenolic disinfectants, peracetic acid, methyl alcohol, ether, sodium deoxycholate, 2% glutaraldehyde, 0.25% Triton X-100, β-propiolactone, 3% acetic acid (pH 2.5), formaldehyde and paraformaldehyde, and detergents such as SDS (20, 21, 31-34).

PHYSICAL INACTIVATION: Ebola are moderately thermolabile and can be inactivated by heating for 30 minutes to 60 minutes at 60ºC, boiling for 5 minutes, gamma irradiation (1.2 x106 rads to 1.27 x106 rads), and/or UV radiation (3, 6, 20, 32, 33).

SURVIVAL OUTSIDE HOST: The virus can survive in liquid or dried material for a number of days (23). Infectivity is found to be stable at room temperature or at 4°C for several days, and indefinitely stable at -70°C (6, 20). Infectivity can be preserved by lyophilisation.​
*SECTION V - FIRST AID / MEDICAL*

SURVEILLANCE: Monitor anyone suffering from an acute febrile illness that has recently travelled to rural sub-Saharan Africa, especially if haemorrhagic manifestations occur (3). Diagnosis can be quickly done in an appropriately equipped laboratory using a multitude of approaches including ELISA based techniques to detect anti-Ebola antibodies or viral antigens (12), RT-PCR to detect viral RNA, immunoelectron microscopy to detect Ebola virus particles in tissues and cells, and indirect immunofluorescence to detect antiviral antibodies (1, 2, 12, 21). It is useful to note that the Marburg virus is morphologically indistinguishable from the Ebola virus, and laboratory surveillance of Ebola is extremely hazardous and should be performed in a Containment Level 4 facility (1, 2, 12, 35).

Note: All diagnostic methods are not necessarily available in all countries.

FIRST AID/TREATMENT: There is no effective antiviral treatment (23, 26). Instead, treatment is supportive, and is directed at maintaining renal function and electrolyte balance and combating haemorrhage and shock (15). Transfusion of convalescent serum may be beneficial (3). Post-exposure treatment with a nematode-derived anticoagulation protein and a recombinant vesicular stomatitis virus vaccine expressing the Zaire Ebola virus glycoprotein have been shown to have 33% and 50% efficacy, respectively, in humans (4). Recent studies have shown that small interfering RNAs (siRNAs) can be potentially effective in silencing Zaire Ebola virus RNA polymerase L, and treatments in rhesus macaque monkeys have resulted in 100% efficacy when administered everyday for 6 days; however, delivery of the nucleic acid still remains an obstacle.

IMMUNIZATION: None (23).

PROPHYLAXIS: None. Management of the Ebola virus is solely based on isolation and barrier-nursing with symptomatic and supportive treatments (4).​
*SECTION VI - LABORATORY HAZARDS*

LABORATORY-ACQUIRED INFECTIONS: One reported near-fatal case following a minute finger prick in an English laboratory (1976) (36). A Swiss zoologist contracted Ebola virus after performing an autopsy on a chimpanzee in 1994 (2, 37). An incident in Germany in 2009 when a laboratory scientist pricked herself with a needle that had just been used to infect a mouse with Ebola, however infection has not be confirmed. Additional incidents were recorded in the US in 2004, and a fatal case in Russia in 2004 (4).

SOURCES/SPECIMENS: Blood, serum, urine, respiratory and throat secretions, semen, and organs or their homogenates from human or animal hosts (1, 2, 35). Human or animal hosts, including non-human primates, may represent a further source of infection (35).

PRIMARY HAZARDS: Accidental parenteral inoculation, respiratory exposure to infectious aerosols and droplets, and/or direct contact with broken skin or mucous membranes (35).

SPECIAL HAZARDS: Work with, or exposure to, infected non-human primates, rodents, or their carcasses represents a risk of human infection (35).​
*SECTION VII - EXPOSURE CONTROLS / PERSONAL PROTECTION*

RISK GROUP CLASSIFICATION: Risk Group 4 (38).

CONTAINMENT REQUIREMENTS: Containment Level 4 facilities, equipment, and operational practices for work involving infectious or potentially infectious materials, animals, and cultures.

PROTECTIVE CLOTHING: Personnel entering the laboratory must remove street clothing, including undergarments, and jewellery, and change into dedicated laboratory clothing and shoes, or don full coverage protective clothing (i.e., completely covering all street clothing). Additional protection may be worn over laboratory clothing when infectious materials are directly handled, such as solid-front gowns with tight fitting wrists, gloves, and respiratory protection. Eye protection must be used where there is a known or potential risk of exposure to splashes (39).

OTHER PRECAUTIONS: All activities with infectious material should be conducted in a biological safety cabinet (BSC) in combination with a positive pressure suit, or within a class III BSC line. Centrifugation of infected materials must be carried out in closed containers placed in sealed safety cups, or in rotors that are unloaded in a biological safety cabinet. The integrity of positive pressure suits must be routinely checked for leaks. The use of needles, syringes, and other sharp objects should be strictly limited. Open wounds, cuts, scratches, and grazes should be covered with waterproof dressings. Additional precautions should be considered with work involving animal activities (39).​
*SECTION VIII - HANDLING AND STORAGE*

SPILLS: Allow aerosols to settle and, wearing protective clothing, gently cover spill with paper towels and apply suitable disinfectant, starting at the perimeter and working towards the centre. Allow sufficient contact time before clean up (39).

DISPOSAL: Decontaminate all materials for disposal from the containment laboratory by steam sterilisation, chemical disinfection, incineration or by gaseous methods. Contaminated materials include both liquid and solid wastes (39).

STORAGE: In sealed, leak-proof containers that are appropriately labelled and locked in a Containment Level 4 laboratory (39).​
*SECTION IX - REGULATORY AND OTHER INFORMATION*

REGULATORY INFORMATION: The import, transport, and use of pathogens in Canada is regulated under many regulatory bodies, including the Public Health Agency of Canada, Health Canada, Canadian Food Inspection Agency, Environment Canada, and Transport Canada. Users are responsible for ensuring they are compliant with all relevant acts, regulations, guidelines, and standards.​UPDATED: August 2010.

_PREPARED BY:_ Pathogen Regulation Directorate, Public Health Agency of Canada.

Although the information, opinions and recommendations contained in this Pathogen Safety Data Sheet are compiled from sources believed to be reliable, we accept no responsibility for the accuracy, sufficiency, or reliability or for any loss or injury resulting from the use of the information. Newly discovered hazards are frequent and this information may not be completely up to date.

Copyright ©

Public Health Agency of Canada, 2010

Canada


----------



## lazydaisy67

Lame stream media says not to worry. Risk of getting to the U.S. is VERY low. So I'm pretty much thinking there's 5 cases here already......

Just Kidding


----------



## JayJay

lazydaisy67 said:


> Ok, So some of the supportive measures are certainly doable like the IV fluids and maybe even the antibiotics to treat secondary infections, but apparently there's also meds to help the blood clot and blood pressure medication. How do you get your hands on those things?


I have these for IF Gene has no access to his BP meds.

Hawthorne Berry tablets.


----------



## kyredneck

What is the probability of a dangerous strain of Ebola mutating and becoming airborne?

"Ebola is made of RNA. RNA viruses are known to undergo rapid genetic changes. The three most common mechanisms are: 
1.Nucleotide substitutions resulting from purportedly high error rates during RNA synthesis; 
2.Reassortment of the RNA segments of multipartite genomic viruses 
3.RNA-RNA recombination between non-segmented RNAs

The Ebola virus can use only the first and the third mechanisms as it has only one segment of RNA by capsid. To become "airborne", the Ebola genome (RNA) would, at least, have to mutate in such a way that its outer protective coating of proteins (capsid) could resist the forces to which they are subjected in air (e.g., dryness). It also would probably need to change structure to allow infection through the respiratory system. There are no exact measures of the rate of mutation in Ebola, but *the probability of the required mutation(s) happening is not great*."


----------



## northstarprepper

Stock up on pedia-lite and Gatorade and other such drinks that can be taken orally during the initial phases. IV's pose a problem for some of us, but my son is an EMT, so we are covered there as well. The real struggle would be waste disposal in a non-hospital environment. Bodily secretions in high volume, especially if more than one person were ill would overwhelm a household. I cannot imagine what the people in Africa are suffering through. It must be truly terrible.

The latest is 709 dead officially. Still no controls on air travel, and that really disturbs me. It is like they are inviting this disease to travel throughout the world. A 4 week moratorium on air travel would basically insure this virus would not reach Europe or America. I hate to prescribe sinister motives to any situation, but Ebola on an airplane is as dangerous as any biological threat we have faced in history. Like some others, I have questions as to just how these doctors contracted the disease. If it is only able to be transmitted through fluids, how did they, of all people, get infected? 

In the meantime, we will be getting everything for any pandemic. H7N9 has killed a lot of people in China recently (bird flu). That is another very dangerous one, especially if it becomes airborne. Virtually any virus of a 30% mortality rate that becomes airborne would be disastrous for the world. The economic damage would surpass the human toll. Let's hope none of this stuff becomes a nightmare in our time.


----------



## Padre

RevWC said:


> My concern is how did the doctors that have this knowledge contact the disease?


Ebola is extremely virulent, though not airborne. If you get it your dead as is anyone who cares for patients for a long time in a hot climate. I regularly need to wear protective clothing to visit with patients and even in an air conditioned hospital it can be stifling. If you are not comfortable, and sweating, you are going to make a mistake! Period.

In a US facility the chances of contracting the disease is greatly lessened (so long as there are relatively few cases as BH-4 facilities are limited) but in general the best and certain way to avoid contracting the virus is simply to shelter in place until the disease has burned out--30 day after the last patient dies should do.


----------



## Padre

lazydaisy67 said:


> Ok, So some of the supportive measures are certainly doable like the IV fluids and maybe even the antibiotics to treat secondary infections, but apparently there's also meds to help the blood clot and blood pressure medication. How do you get your hands on those things?


I understand if its a family member that you are going to want to "do something" but if a member of your group is sick and you try to care for them you are endangering your groups survival!!! If possible allow the health system to care for them while isolating yourself and your family.

I am not sure what I would do, although given the likelihood of death, my thoughts tend to hospice, pain killers or booze, an not having physical contact. If you decide to have contact with an infected person you should isolate the patient and one care giver realizing that the incubation period is three weeks. Be prepared if you have contact with a patient to quarantine yourself for a month after they die and their body is disposed of (or after they are symptom free if they survive). Also consider who will care for your family if you contract the virus. And be prepared for the choice of dying alone or risking someone else's life if you contract the virus.

I know it sounds heartless but these are the cold hard facts of this bug!


----------



## RevWC

"This Is What Is Going To Happen If Ebola Comes To America

Prison Camp If the worst Ebola outbreak in recorded history reaches the United States, federal law permits "the apprehension and examination of any individual reasonably believed to be infected with a communicable disease". These individuals can be "detained for such time and in such manner as may be reasonably necessary". In other words, the federal government already has the authority to round people up against their will, take them to detention facilities and hold them there for as long as they feel it is "reasonably necessary". In addition, as you will read about below, the federal government has the authority "to separate and restrict the movement of well persons who may have been exposed to a communicable disease to see if they become ill". If you want to look at these laws in the broadest sense, they pretty much give the federal government the power to do almost anything that they want with us in the event of a major pandemic. Of course such a scenario probably would not be called "martial law", but it would probably feel a lot like it." (Read More....)

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...-is-going-to-happen-if-ebola-comes-to-america


----------



## Padre

RevWC said:


> "This Is What Is Going To Happen If Ebola Comes To America
> 
> Prison Camp If the worst Ebola outbreak in recorded history reaches the United States, federal law permits "the apprehension and examination of any individual reasonably believed to be infected with a communicable disease". These individuals can be "detained for such time and in such manner as may be reasonably necessary". In other words, the federal government already has the authority to round people up against their will, take them to detention facilities and hold them there for as long as they feel it is "reasonably necessary". In addition, as you will read about below, the federal government has the authority "to separate and restrict the movement of well persons who may have been exposed to a communicable disease to see if they become ill". If you want to look at these laws in the broadest sense, they pretty much give the federal government the power to do almost anything that they want with us in the event of a major pandemic. Of course such a scenario probably would not be called "martial law", but it would probably feel a lot like it." (Read More....)
> 
> http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...-is-going-to-happen-if-ebola-comes-to-america


When you are talking about the worst bugs the only chance of stopping a pandemic is quick and decisive action. I am as freedom loving as they come but true freedom can not be opposed to reason. If you are infected you are the same as a time bomb walking the streets, and if you are not infected being on the streets is essentially the same as running in traffic, a danger to yourself and others. As much as the law does not allow these behaviors it should not allow an irrational response to disease. Send people home, figure out a way to protect essential personnel and services, enforce a curfew, and get people food.

What I am worried about is the Gov not getting ahead of an outbreak in time. I worry that economic and political concerns, along with the fear of being (or being perceived) wrong will delay the proper response. If decisive action is taken early then these things will burn themselves out. If not, then one person will infect another and another until an uncontrollable exponential spread begins. Decisive action can make it seem as if the precautions were unnecessary, BUT failure to make the hard decisions could mean a death sentence to as much as 90% of the population (with the right bug) and a year+ long prison sentence to survivors.


----------



## RevWC

Padre said:


> When you are talking about the worst bugs the only chance of stopping a pandemic is quick and decisive action. I am as freedom loving as they come but true freedom can not be opposed to reason. If you are infected you are the same as a time bomb walking the streets, and if you are not infected being on the streets is essentially the same as running in traffic, a danger to yourself and others. As much as the law does not allow these behaviors it should not allow an irrational response to disease. Send people home, figure out a way to protect essential personnel and services, enforce a curfew, and get people food.
> 
> What I am worried about is the Gov not getting ahead of an outbreak in time. I worry that economic and political concerns, along with the fear of being (or being perceived) wrong will delay the proper response. If decisive action is taken early then these things will burn themselves out. If not, then one person will infect another and another until an uncontrollable exponential spread begins. Decisive action can make it seem as if the precautions were unnecessary, BUT failure to make the hard decisions could mean a death sentence to as much as 90% of the population (with the right bug) and a year+ long prison sentence to survivors.


And yet our government is allowing illegal aliens with drug resistant TB and who knows what else to come into our country at the rate of thousands per day! They want this to happen! My 3 cents..


----------



## Gians

I'm sure the jet they are using to pick up the two infected Americans has been well maintained and won't be flying over populated areas. They deserve the best treatment available, just hope they've covered all possibilities.

RevWC , I can't imagine any Government would want this to happen, it'd be like ants destroying aphids. They may want to control us but can't see them purposely killing a major portion of the population, which would include Gov't employees. Like Padre, my biggest fear is that they don't get ahead of this outbreak. There wouldn't be enough Hospitals, Camps or whatever if it really takes hold.


----------



## Woody

Hrmmm. Why don't we ask the patent holder on the virus about this? It IS a patented virus. This is way too long to post, and I admit I did not read the entire thing.

https://www.google.com/patents/US20120251502

Here is just the beginning, it REALLY is long:

Human Ebola Virus Species and Compositions and Methods Thereof
US 20120251502 A1

Abstract

Compositions and methods including and related to the Ebola Bundibugyo virus (EboBun) are provided. Compositions are provided that are operable as immunogens to elicit and immune response or protection from EboBun challenge in a subject such as a primate. Inventive methods are directed to detection and treatment of EboBun infection.

Description

RELATED APPLICATIONS 
This application claims priority benefit of U.S. Provisional Application 61/108,175 filed 24 Oct. 2008; the contents of which are hereby incorporated by reference.
DEPOSIT STATEMENT 
The invention provides the isolated human Ebola (hEbola) viruses denoted as Bundibugyo (EboBun) deposited with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention ("CDC"; Atlanta, Ga., United States of America) on Nov. 26, 2007 and accorded an accession number 200706291. This deposit was not made to an International Depository Authority (IDA) as established under the Budapest Treaty on the International Recognition of the Deposit of Microorganisms for the Purposes of Patent Procedure, and is a non-Budapest treaty deposit. The deposited organism is not acceptable by American Type Culture Collection (ATCC), Manassas, Va., an International Depository Authority (IDA) as established under the Budapest Treaty on the International Recognition of the Deposit of Microorganisms for the Purposes of Patent Procedure. Samples of the stated Deposit Accession No. 200706291 will be made available to approved facilities for thirty years from the date of deposit, and for the lifetime of the patent issuing from, or claiming priority to this application.
FIELD OF THE INVENTION 
The invention is related to compositions and methods directed to a novel species of human Ebola (hEbola) virus.
BACKGROUND OF THE INVENTION 
The family Filoviridae consists of two genera, Marburgvirus and Ebolavirus, which have likely evolved from a common ancestor1. The genus Ebolavirus includes four species: Zaire, Sudan, Reston and Côte d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast) ebolaviruses, which have, with the exception of Reston and Côte d'Ivoire ebolaviruses, been associated with large hemorrhagic fever (HF) outbreaks in Africa with high case fatality (53-90%)2.

Viruses of each species have genomes that are at least 30-40% divergent from one another, a level of diversity that presumably reflects differences in the ecological niche they occupy and in their evolutionary history. Identification of the natural reservoir of ebolaviruses remains somewhat elusive, although recent PCR and antibody data suggest that three species of arboreal fruit bats may be carriers of Zaire ebolavirus3. No data has yet been published to suggest reservoirs for the Sudan, Reston and Côte d'Ivoire ebolavirus species. However, a cave-dwelling fruit bat has been recently implicated as a natural host for marburgvirus4, 5, supporting the hypothesis that different bat species may be the reservoir hosts for the various filoviruses.

Filovirus outbreaks are sporadic, sometimes interspersed by years or even decades of no apparent disease activity. The last new species of ebolavirus was discovered 14 years ago (1994), in Cote d'Ivoire (Ivory Coast), and involved a single non-fatal case, a veterinarian who performed an autopsy on an infected chimpanzee found in the Tai Forest6. No further disease reports have been associated with Côte d'Ivoire ebolavirus, in contrast to Zaire and Sudan ebolaviruses which have each caused multiple large outbreaks over the same time period.

In late November 2007, HF cases were reported in the townships of Bundibugyo and Kikyo in Bundibugyo District, Western Uganda. The outbreak continued through January 2008, and resulted in approximately 149 cases and 37 deaths2. Laboratory investigation of the initial 29 suspect-case blood specimens by classic methods (antigen capture, IgM and IgG ELISA) and a recently developed random-primed pyrosequencing approach identified this to be an Ebola HF outbreak associated with a new discovered ebolavirus species. These specimens were negative when initially tested with highly sensitive real-time RT-PCR assays specific for all known Zaire and Sudan ebolaviruses and Marburg viruses. This new species is referred to herein as "the Bundibugyo species", abbreviated "EboBun".

Accordingly, compositions and methods directed to the new Ebola virus species are described herein and the most closely related Ebola Ivory Coast species, which compositions and methods are useful for diagnosis and prevention of human Ebola virus infection; including related vaccine development, and prevention of hemorrhagic fever in a human population.
SUMMARY OF THE INVENTION 
The present invention is based upon the isolation and identification of a new human Ebola virus species, EboBun. EboBun was isolated from the patients suffering from hemorrhagic fever in a recent outbreak in Uganda. The isolated virus is a member of the Filoviridae family, a family of negative sense RNA viruses. Accordingly, the invention relates to the isolated EboBun virus that morphologically and phylogenetically relates to known members filoviridae.

In one aspect, the invention provides the isolated EboBun virus deposited with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention ("CDC"; Atlanta, Ga., United States of America) on Nov. 26, 2007 and accorded an accession number 200706291, as stated in the paragraph entitled "DEPOSIT STATEMENT" supra.

In another aspect, the invention provides an isolated hEbola EboBun virus comprising a nucleic acid molecule comprising a nucleotide sequence selected from the group consisting of: a) a nucleotide sequence set forth in SEQ ID NO: 1; b) a nucleotide sequence that hybridizes to the sequence set forth in SEQ ID NO: 1 under stringent conditions; and c) a nucleotide sequence that has at least 70%, 75%, 80%, 85%, 90%, 95%, 96%, 97%, 98%, or 99% identity to the SEQ ID NO: 1. In another aspect, the invention provides the complete genomic sequence of the hEbola virus EboBun.

In a related aspect, the invention provides nucleic acid molecules isolated from EboBun, or fragments thereof.

In another aspect, the invention provides proteins or polypeptides that are isolated from the EboBun, including viral proteins isolated from cells infected with the virus but not present in comparable uninfected cells; or fragments thereof. In one embodiment of the present invention, the amino acid sequences of the proteins or polypeptides are set forth in SEQ ID NOS: 2-9 and 59, or fragments thereof.

In a related aspect, the invention provides an isolated polypeptide encoded by the nucleic acid molecule of the inventive hEbola EboIC (Sequence ID No. 10) virus described above.

In another aspect, the invention provides an isolated hEbola EboIC virus comprising a nucleic acid molecule comprising a nucleotide sequence selected from the group consisting of: a) a nucleotide sequence set forth in SEQ ID NO: 10; b) a nucleotide sequence that hybridizes to the sequence set forth in SEQ ID NO: 10 under stringent conditions; and c) a nucleotide sequence that has at least 70%, 75%, 80%, 85%, 90%, 95%, 96%, 97%, 98%, or 99% identity to the SEQ ID NO: 10. In another aspect, the invention provides the complete genomic sequence of the hEbola virus EboIC.

In a related aspect, the invention provides nucleic acid molecules isolated from EboIC, or fragments thereof.

In another aspect, the invention provides proteins or polypeptides that are isolated from the EboIC, including viral proteins isolated from cells infected with the virus but not present in comparable uninfected cells; or fragments thereof. In one embodiment of the present invention, the amino acid sequences of the proteins or polypeptides are set forth in SEQ ID NOs: 11-19, or fragments thereof.

In a related aspect, the invention provides an isolated polypeptide encoded by the nucleic acid molecule of the inventive hEbola EboIC virus described above.

In other aspects, the invention relates to the use of the isolated hEbola virus for diagnostic and therapeutic methods based on EbBun, EboIC, or a combination thereof. In one embodiment, the invention provides a method of detecting in a biological sample an antibody immunospecific for the genus of West Afrin Ebola Species constituting hEbola EbBun and EboIC virus using at least one the inventive isolated hEbola virus described herein, or any of the inventive proteins or polypeptides as described herein. In another specific embodiment, the invention provides a method of screening for an antibody which immunospecifically binds and neutralizes hEbola EboBun. Such an antibody is useful for a passive immunization or immunotherapy of a subject infected with hEbola.

In another aspect, the invention provides an isolated antibody or an antigen-binding fragment thereof which immunospecifically binds to the hEbola virus of the invention described above.

In other aspects, the invention provides methods for detecting the presence, activity or expression of the Glade of Bundibungyo-Ivory Coast hEbola virus in a biological material, such as cells, blood, saliva, urine, feces and so forth; and specifically at least one of EbBun or EboIC.

In a related aspect, the invention provides a method for detecting the presence of the inventive hEbola virus described above in a biological sample, the method includes (a) contacting the sample with an agent that selectively binds to a West African hEbola virus; and (b) detecting whether the compound binds to the West African hEbola virus in the sample.

In another aspect, the invention provides a method for detecting the presence of the inventive polypeptide described above, in a biological sample, said method includes (a) contacting the biological sample with an agent that selectively binds to the polypeptide; and (b) detecting whether the agent binds to the polypeptide in the sample. In another aspect, the invention provides a method for detecting the presence of a first nucleic acid molecule derived from the inventive hEbola virus described above in a biological sample, the method comprising: (a) contacting the biological sample with an agent that selectively binds to the polypeptide; and (b) detecting whether the agent binds to the polypeptide in the sample.

In another aspect, the invention provides a method for propagating the hEbola virus in host cells comprising infecting the host cells with the inventive isolated hEbola virus described above, culturing the host cells to allow the virus to multiply, and harvesting the resulting virions. Also provided by the present invention are host cells infected with the inventive hEbola virus described above.

In another aspect, the invention provides a method of detecting in a biological sample the presence of an antibody that immunospecifically binds hEbola virus, the method comprising: (a) contacting the biological sample with the inventive host cell host described above; and (b) detecting the antibody bound to the cell.

In another aspect, the invention provides vaccine preparations, comprising the inventive hEbola virus, including recombinant and chimeric forms of the virus, nucleic acid molecules comprised by the virus, or protein subunits of the virus. The invention also provides a vaccine formulation comprising a therapeutically or prophylactically effective amount of the inventive hEbola virus described above, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In one embodiment, the invention provides a vaccine formulation comprising a therapeutically or prophylactically effective amount of a protein extract of the inventive hEbola virus described above, or a subunit thereof; and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In another, the invention provides a vaccine formulation comprising a therapeutically or prophylactically effective amount of a nucleic acid molecule comprising the nucleotide sequence of SEQ ID NO: 1 or a complement thereof, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In another, the invention provides a vaccine formulation comprising a therapeutically or prophylactically effective amount of a nucleic acid molecule comprising any of inventive the nucleotide sequences as described above, or a complement thereof, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier.

In a related aspect, the invention provides an immunogenic formulation comprising an immunogenically effective amount of the inventive hEbola virus described above, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In another related aspect, the invention provides an immunogenic formulation comprising an immunogenically effective amount of a protein extract of the inventive hEbola virus described above or a subunit thereof, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In another related aspect, the invention provides an immunogenic formulation comprising an immunogenically effective amount of a nucleic acid molecule comprising the nucleotide sequence of SEQ ID NO: 1 or a complement thereof, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In another related aspect, the invention provides an immunogenic formulation comprising an immunogenically effective amount of a nucleic acid molecule comprising the inventive nucleotide sequence as described above or a complement thereof, and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In another related aspect, the invention provides an immunogenic formulation comprising an immunogenically effective amount of any of the inventive polypeptides described above.

In another aspect, the present invention provides pharmaceutical compositions comprising antiviral agents of the present invention and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier. In a specific embodiment, the antiviral agent of the invention is an antibody that immunospecifically binds hEbola virus or any hEbola epitope. In another specific embodiment, the antiviral agent is a polypeptide or protein of the present invention or nucleic acid molecule of the invention.

In a related aspect, the invention provides a pharmaceutical composition comprising a prophylactically or therapeutically effective amount of an anti-hEbola EboBun agent and a pharmaceutically acceptable carrier.

The invention also provides kits containing compositions and formulations of the present invention. Thus, in another aspect, the invention provides a kit comprising a container containing the inventive immunogenic formulation described above. In another aspect, the invention provides a kit comprising a container containing the inventive vaccine formulation described above. In another, the invention provides a kit comprising a container containing the inventive pharmaceutical composition described above. In another, the invention provides a kit comprising a container containing the inventive vaccine formulation described above. In another, the invention provides a method for identifying a subject infected with the inventive hEbola virus described above, comprising: (a) obtaining total RNA from a biological sample obtained from the subject; (b) reverse transcribing the total RNA to obtain cDNA; and (c) amplifying the cDNA using a set of primers derived from a nucleotide sequence of the inventive hEbola virus described above.

The invention further relates to the use of the sequence information of the isolated virus for diagnostic and therapeutic methods.

In another aspect, the present invention provides methods for screening antiviral agents that inhibit the infectivity or replication of hEbola virus or variants thereof.

The invention further provides methods of preparing recombinant or chimeric forms of hEbola.


----------



## Viking

Gians said:


> RevWC , I can't imagine any Government would want this to happen, it'd be like ants destroying aphids. They may want to control us but can't see them purposely killing a major portion of the population, which would include Gov't employees.


Many years ago I used to think this way but after the so called gasoline shortage of the early 1970's when my step dad, who was working for Conoco refinery in Denver, told me the whole gas shortage was contrived by the government to control the people I said that I didn't think the government would do that to the people. It didn't take long to find that he was right and he was no where close to being a conspiracy theory believer. A number of years back Prince Charles said that in order for this planet to survive the population needs to be reduced by 2/3rds, who's going to volunteer to sacrifice themselves for that? Then there is the Georgia Guide Stones that have messages on the granite slabs where the one in English says that the population of the world needs to be held below 500 million for sustainability, who's going to be first to raise their hand to do their part for the "Better good of the world"?


----------



## Tweto

Viking said:


> Many years ago I used to think this way but after the so called gasoline shortage of the early 1970's when my step dad, who was working for Conoco refinery in Denver, told me the whole gas shortage was contrived by the government to control the people I said that I didn't think the government would do that to the people. It didn't take long to find that he was right and he was no where close to being a conspiracy theory believer. A number of years back Prince Charles said that in order for this planet to survive the population needs to be reduced by 2/3rds, who's going to volunteer to sacrifice themselves for that? Then there is the Georgia Guide Stones that have messages on the granite slabs where the one in English says that the population of the world needs to be held below 500 million for sustainability, who's going to be first to raise their hand to do their part for the "Better good of the world"?


I drove through that gas shortage. I stopped at the last stop on interstate 76 in Nebraska to fill up. As I drove through Colorado every gas station that I could see had signs blocking the pumps that said "NO GAS". At the first stop in New Mexico (just a few miles from Colorado) I filled up again (plenty of gas).

That gas shortage was just inside the border of Colorado.

I do remember the reason for the shortage was that the State of Colorado past some new laws that cost all the oil companies money and to get the State to change the law the oil companies stopped delivering gas the any location in the state.

The state did change the law and gasoline was plentiful again in the state.


----------



## NaeKid

Woody said:


> Hrmmm. Why don't we ask the patent holder on the virus about this? It IS a patented virus. This is way too long to post, and I admit I did not read the entire thing.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US20120251502


There is a .pdf link on Google's site with the original document - I also created my own.

Please download a copy from here (or Google's site) for your own records - keep them and compare them with what might be "changed" in the future.


----------



## weedygarden

RevWC said:


> And yet our government is allowing illegal aliens with drug resistant TB and who knows what else to come into our country at the rate of thousands per day! They want this to happen! My 3 cents..


I know that TB is huge in Latin American countries. Every new hire in Denver Public Schools has had to be tested for TB for decades. DPS has more than 50% Latino students.

The question is, what else might they have? Are we getting people with HIV and full blown AIDS? And what else are we getting with our new "children"?

As I was listening to the news about Ebola, there are some things that don't make sense and some of it has been mentioned in this thread.

How do Doctors who know how serious Ebola is, come down with this disease? If anyone should know how to protect themselves, it would be them.

If we think about the thread that BillS posted about Agenda 21 and the planned reduction in populations, this would be an easy way to kill of LOTS of people without them rising up against the government. If this becomes pandemic, we won't be blaming the government as we could in many other scenarios.

I have heard several times in the news that this is spread through bodily fluids. I DO NOT BELIEVE IT FOR A SECOND! I believe that is false information being fed to us on purpose. People will be going on in a false belief that they are safe if they don't touch others? Yep, because we have heard it on every news channel.

With the 21 day incubation period, we could all become infected before we knew what hit us. In a month, most of us could be dead. I am not trying to sound hysterical, because I am not. I am carrying on with my life as usual, but as I listen to the news and think about the reality and the potential, this would be an easy way to serve the plans of NWO and Agenda 21. Our government is controlled by them.


----------



## Tweto

I was just watching Fox news. They had on one of the main authorities of the CDC, a doctor himself, answering questions about the process for bringing back the 2 Americans with Ebola for treatment at the Emery hospital in Georgia.

He said that there is absolutely no risk to the public. The news guy then asked him if the 2 Americans that we are bringing back with Ebola were practicing the same procedures to protect them from getting the disease then how did they catch it? 

The doctor replied that there is always a risk and things happen!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO WHY ARE WE TAKING THE RISK?

BTW they were just showing the air ambulance that will be transporting them back to the US. What it looks like is a plastic tent with a cot inside. I can see all kinds mistakes happening.


----------



## RevWC

Tweto said:


> I was just watching Fox news. They had on one of the main authorities of the CDC, a doctor himself, answering questions about the process for bringing back the 2 Americans with Ebola for treatment at the Emery hospital in Georgia.
> 
> He said that there is absolutely no risk to the public. The news guy then asked him if the 2 Americans that we are bringing back with Ebola were practicing the same procedures to protect them from getting the disease then how did they catch it?
> 
> The doctor replied that there is always a risk and things happen!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO WHY ARE WE TAKING THE RISK?
> 
> BTW they were just showing the air ambulance that will be transporting them back to the US. What it looks like is a plastic tent with a cot inside. I can see all kinds mistakes happening.


That's a hell of a response!


----------



## RevWC

Not much of a handle on this.
"Jenneh became a nurse in Sierra Leone 15 years ago with the hope of saving lives in one of the world's poorest countries. Now she fears for her own after three of her colleagues died of Ebola.
Health workers like Jenneh are on the frontline of the battle against the world's worst ever outbreak of the deadly hemorrhagic fever that has killed 729 people in Sierra Leone, neighboring Liberia, Guinea and Nigeria so far.

With West Africa's hospitals lacking trained staff, and international aid agencies already over stretched, the rising number of deaths among healthcare staff is shaking morale and undermining efforts to control the outbreak.

More than 100 health workers have been infected by the viral disease, which has no known cure, including two American medics working for charity Samaritan's Purse. More than half of those have died, among them Sierra Leone's leading doctor in the fight against Ebola, Sheik Umar Khan, a national hero.

"We're very worried, now that our leader has died from the same disease we've been fighting," said Jenneh, who asked for her real name not to be used. "Two of my very close nursing friends have also been killed ... I feel like quitting the profession this minute."

Full article

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/01/us-health-ebola-healthworkers-idUSKBN0G14FR20140801


----------



## Jimbo777

Ebola of course caused by people in Africa eating monkey meat. (a delicacy)

This EBOLA crisis is getting scary!
If I lived in Atlanta I would be up in arms.

No more eating out for me and the wife!

Then you throw in the Ukraine crisis.
Then you throw in the Gaza Strip crisis.
Then you throw in the southern USA border crisis.

The price of Mountain House food in #10 cans is now up $9.00 a can in the last 10 days on the internet websites.
I was getting MH Spaghetti in #10 cans for $16.99 a can, now The Ready Store has it for $24.99 a can all of a sudden!
I wonder if the Feds are buying for the Palestinians?????


----------



## JayJay

I just sat down to read the news; I learned:
1) Ebola is not the same strain as the Zaire strain
2) it IS transmitted by other means than bodily fluids
3) corporate media is lying through their teeth about these facts and the number of cases and deaths

Take it or leave it.....BUT, Gene and I have already discussed what happens if it makes it here.
Other than a severe medical situation, we are confined to this house.


----------



## northstarprepper

We are adding extra food as well. I stop short of calling this strain airborne, but coughing/sneezing may be enough to spread it, as well as sweat from fever or just plain old heat in Africa. I have no problem with them bringing Americans home for treatment, but would balk at any other "humanitarian" moves by the oaf in the white house. Send all the aid there, but keep the virus there. You bring it here and it will get out, somehow, it will get out.


----------



## Tweto

JayJay said:


> I just sat down to read the news; I learned:
> 1) Ebola is not the same strain as the Zaire strain
> 2) it IS transmitted by other means than bodily fluids
> 3) corporate media is lying through their teeth about these facts and the number of cases and deaths
> 
> Take it or leave it.....BUT, Gene and I have already discussed what happens if it makes it here.
> Other than a severe medical situation, we are confined to this house.


I also heard that this Ebola strain was close to the Zaire strain but did not match it perfectly. The CDC said that they were still researching this strain.


----------



## Hooch

I feel it is reckless to bring home the infected Americans. They knew full well what they were getting into and took the risk regardless. If monsoto, who n cdc want to treat them ..go to africa. 

If this strain is genitically almost like the zaire strain like they say it is ..it is a potent strain and it would be clear it has mutated. That study in 2012 clearly found it was transmitable through large air droplets as well as other ways. It is clearly a hardy strain if severe levels of protection minus the biolevel containment facility were employed and it still was transmitted

Now we know people were exposed on a plane. They all breathed the same air and the person was spreading their cooties about being sick. What a pisser...but thousands of people potentially all frackin over the world are now potentially exposed n spreading it. 

Id say its a damb good time to hunker down for a bit n limit public exposure as much as possible about now...in about 30 days we'll know if its an emergency or not and reassess at that time. 

Just a thpught too...

Paper money and coins gets handled alot n changes many hands..just limit your exposure for a few weeks folks..


----------



## Tweto

The phrase that I hear all the time is that you can only get Ebola through "close contact and bodily fluids", but the in the same paragraph they will say that you can sit right next to a person with Ebola on a airplane and not be at risk.

Why to I feel like we are being fed a line of crap.


----------



## nightwing

Tweto said:


> The phrase that I hear all the time is that you can only get Ebola through "close contact and bodily fluids", but the in the same paragraph they will say that you can sit right next to a person with Ebola on a airplane and not be at risk.
> 
> Why to I feel like we are being fed a line of crap.


I agree Tweto
BEEP BEEP BEEP Thats the sound of the crap truck backing up 
so it is not a line it's a truck load and they dump it high enough so 
no one else can be seen disagreeing with them.


----------



## northstarprepper

Ever wonder where this vaccine suddenly came from that they are about to test on humans? For a virus that has killed less than a thousand people in all of modern history, someone went and worked on a vaccine? Hmmmm. Sounds like maybe the military was involved with Ebola and all of a sudden wants to share what they secretly learned. Just a wild guess on my part, but if I was running a pharma company I would be working on a vaccine for bird flu or the like...something that kills thousands of people in Asia every year. This just smells wrong to me. How about you guys?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Ebola has been around since the 70's and there was a scary outbreak in '95. I have no problem believing someone has been working on a vaccine.


----------



## weedygarden

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Ebola has been around since the 70's and there was a scary outbreak in '95. I have no problem believing someone has been working on a vaccine.


I totally agree. But they are certainly not going to give it to the common person, like you and me.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Im sure they would if the outbreak got to a pandemic point. It would first go to hospital staff, first responders and government employees.


----------



## Tweto

The lead story in today's Omaha news paper was that The US state department inspected the University of Nebraska medical center to see if they can handle Ebola patients. 

Why does the US State department have anything to do with the Ebola virus?

Also, apparently someone at federal level must not think that the risk of a contamination is zero.


----------



## Jimbo777

They just said on CNN that all the doctors treating this EBOLA patient in Atlanta right now, get to go home at night to their families. They are even allowed to pickup Italian subs at the sub shop on their way home if they wish to do so.


----------



## lazydaisy67

A news station in Omaha said that the state department (?) visited the biohazard containment ward at UNMC in Omaha, the largest in the nation. They were given the thumbs up to house/treat ebola patients. They have 10 beds, 16 staff and one of the nations most effective containment units in the country. There are only 3 others in the nation like it.
So, silly me, I'm wondering why the state department is double checking to make sure there's viable options to treat ebola patients if the media is telling us that "there's an extremely low risk to the American public."

And then there's this:

http://www.examiner.com/article/oba...ention-of-americans-with-respiratory-diseases

So I suppose we could all say that these things are just a nice show of the federal government being proactive with a potentially dangerous situation, but considering their track record, I don't think I'm buying that.


----------



## Hooch

There was a outbreak in a research facility that had like 400 monkeys. The monkeys are housed in seperate units kinda like a jail. Onne got sick..they killed all the monkeys in that housing unit to make sure it would stop. In seperate housing units the other monkeys started gettinv sick n they ended up putting down all the monkeys because it was determined it became airborne and the ventilation system was zpreading it. 

I have no doubt the gov has been toying with it..they mess with everything. 

So..they are lying to claim it cant be airborne..


----------



## Hooch

Some good reads..they are about 10 years old at least but ...very interestimg reads..


----------



## Viking

Hooch said:


> Just a thpught too...
> 
> Paper money and coins gets handled alot n changes many hands..just limit your exposure for a few weeks folks..


I've read that most paper money in circulation has traces of drugs, leprosy bacterium and who knows what else. I have seen people hold paper money in the teeth while looking for other things, it made me cringe.


----------



## Hooch

In jail..ive seen money come in off people who always get so drunk the shit n piss all over themselves with money in their pockets...people who are filthy , scabies, staff infections , havent clesned n showered in weeks..all have money. Working in jail has made me VERY cootie aware. I have gloves and hand sanitizer everywhere. In my truck, home, work, backpack. I always sanitize my hands after shopping and handling money..first thing i do when i open my truck door.


----------



## ras1219como

There are scientists working on hundreds if not thousands of vaccines for different things right now. Some diseases are easier and some are harder to find vaccines for, it all depends on the structure of the disease. I assure you there are probably plenty of scientists working on bird flu vaccines and vaccines for other diseases like SARS etc. It doesn't surprise me one bit that at some point over the last forty years they studied and developed one for Ebola. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## gabbyj310

I guess the thing that get's me is,here is one of the worst virus in the world.On top of that there is no cure and not sure how it's spread so O.K. it not "stateside" yet.... but oh let's bring those sick people here and start a pandemic.Why not leave the sick people there even if they are Americans and send a top notch everything(doctors,etc) there so it doesn't travel anywhere else?Nope bring it to Atlanta Ga one of the biggest cities in the US and now let's see where it can and will go from there.Good Lord we have enough problems without adding one more that we can't control.These people chose to go over to Africa .I don't say by any means to leave them out in the cold but "SEND" help,as I'm sure others will need it too.Just don't bring it back here for our elderly, or our children.Just my 2cents.


----------



## Tweto

What if?

There are 30 MD's and support staff treating these Ebola patients at Emery university. There could be a total of 100-150 total staff that will have contact with the Ebola virus. What if, just 1 of them have bad intent! They sneak some bodily fluid out of the containment zone. Dribble some on a salad bar at a busy restaurant and you have an instant catastrophic contamination event.

Now what do you do?

Please, don't tell me that this is not possible. I'm not that gullible.


----------



## aknodak

This is a compelling read..."The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston (1995)
A highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest suddenly appears in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. There is no cure. In a few days 90 percent of its victims are dead. A secret military SWAT team of soldiers and scientists is mobilized to stop the outbreak of this exotic "hot" virus. The Hot Zone tells this dramatic story, giving a hair-raising account of the
appearance of rare and lethal viruses and their "crashes" into the human race. Shocking, frightening, and impossible to ignore, The Hot Zone proves that truth really is scarier than fiction.


----------



## Gians

Ebola appears to go for the 20 to 30 year old age group. I remember reading that the 1918 flu went for healthy young adults. Maybe since it's coming to the States one way or the other, having the first couple cases under control gives us a head start on treatment :dunno:

Not to stray too much off topic but...another great read is "Flu" by Gina Kolata, it deals with the search for the material to resurrect the 1918 flu for research. And although "Prey" and "Next" by Michael Crichton are fictional novels, he borrowed enough from real life to upset a few applecarts. "Prey deals with nanotechnology and "Next" deals with gene patents.


----------



## JayJay

Breaking: Ebola Patient Arrives At Atlanta Hospital and leaves the Bio-containment Unit To WALK into the Hospital. Fantastic Infection Control Guys -

http://www.thedailysheeple.com/brea...pital-fantastic-infection-control-guys_082014

:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch:scratch

Why to I feel like we are being fed a line of crap. ---Tweeto, is that a rhetorical question???


----------



## AgentFlounder

"he was able to walk into hospital while wearing full protective gear to stop the virus from spreading"

Not crazy about them bringing it back to the states but they very well know that it spreads through bodily fluids not air. Monitoring the situation, not being paranoid or panicking here.


----------



## Viking

Hooch said:


> View attachment 9304
> 
> 
> Some good reads..they are about 10 years old at least but ...very interestimg reads..


I think I've read something by Laurie Garrett, I think it was about hospitals. A number of years ago a woman that ran a ink powder copy cartridge refilling business loaned us a book on the truth of the AIDS epidemic, she told us it was hard to get a hold of because the PTB had caused it to be taken out of print, that book disappeared from our home and we've hunted high and low for it. My wife claims that there have been people in our home because of files that have been moved around. Thankfully we haven't had that happen in a long while, for a while I had a hidden camera that was triggered by someone entering the room but we never caught any action, strange.


----------



## Kitabrun

Hey, question... I'm still new at prepping and what not... If Ebola did end up here in the states, tap water... Would it be useable? Or should I avoid it? Just want to make sure we are ready IF anything were to happen.


----------



## weedygarden

aknodak said:


> This is a compelling read..."The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston (1995)
> A highly infectious, deadly virus from the central African rain forest suddenly appears in the suburbs of Washington, D.C. There is no cure. In a few days 90 percent of its victims are dead. A secret military SWAT team of soldiers and scientists is mobilized to stop the outbreak of this exotic "hot" virus. The Hot Zone tells this dramatic story, giving a hair-raising account of the
> appearance of rare and lethal viruses and their "crashes" into the human race. Shocking, frightening, and impossible to ignore, The Hot Zone proves that truth really is scarier than fiction.


From Wikipedia, originally, there was this:


> Crisis in the Hot Zone was the title of a 1992 non-fiction article by Richard Preston in The New Yorker. It chronicles the story of how the U.S. government believed a deadly virus had entered the United States.
> 
> The article was later expanded into the 1994 book The Hot Zone.


Evidently, the New Yorker article has the best information about Ebola, and how there was a lab created with all sorts of sophisticated equipment for negative air flow, the rubber gloves type things attached to the wall to use to reach in. It didn't hold back the Ebola.

We are trying to find a copy of the article to re-read and then to post, but we are not having any luck.

My daughter has a trip scheduled to Ghana for August 18 for school. Imagine how much I wish she were not going!


----------



## Hooch

Yikes weedygarden....

There is a old Nova episode on ebola narraited by stacy keech that i got halfway through before phone dropped it. It was interesting...

I wonder why they are not sending the sick dr's to the bio labs. They are controlled facilities set up to contain n manage high level biohazards. Hand pick staff to care for these folks..it just doesnt make sense really. If its predictable..its preventable..n i can come up with all sorts of issues to predict a bad outcome in this situation..i like to ask questions n guess how can we _uck this up...and how can we make it better..im not a total downer..geeze!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Kitabrun said:


> Hey, question... I'm still new at prepping and what not... If Ebola did end up here in the states, tap water... Would it be useable? Or should I avoid it? Just want to make sure we are ready IF anything were to happen.


Tap water should be fine but if it was widespread in my area I would be purifying and sanitizing everything while quarantined in my house. If you look through this thread there have been several links posted that give a lot of information like that on the virus. 
I liked this one......
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/lab-bio/res/psds-ftss/ebola-eng.php


----------



## Tweto

Dr James Arnnet was on judge Jeanine's news show and he said something very interesting. He said the danger of the Ebola virus is the long time that a person could be infected and then when they show signs of Ebola (2-18 days). If a person got infected and then went to Phoenix and then to Colorado and then a week or 2 weeks later he thinks he's getting the flu and goes to the doctors office and infects 6-12 people before they know it Ebola.

Too late, sorry.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

From the info presented it does not appear to be infectious in the long incubation period. Only after the disease takes hold and people start shedding infectious bodily fluids. I certainly hope that information is accurate.


----------



## weedygarden

This morning I talked to a woman on the phone that I know who has lived in Africa and has traveled there a number of times.

She said that there is no water treatment in Africa. All water may come from the same source that sewage goes. All water and waste is co-mingled.

When they talk about this being spread through fluids, it seems the current situation will always be a potential unless they start doing some sort of water treatment.

I thought about bathing, hand washing anything that uses water that comes from the tap or stream is subject to infecting the user. Trying to stay clean with the wrong water will get you infected.


----------



## Hooch

I read some more on how they think the 2 americans were infected. They were not being negligant and following strict handling protocals for decomtamination, however regardless it was the process that failed with this particular strain. 

When comming out of the hosiptal wards, the staff are covered head to toe with the protective equiptment, we've all seen the pictures. In the decon process a solution is sprayed onto and all over the garments before the garments are removed. Dispite the solution that is supposed to kill the virus, since this strain is particulary hardy..the action of being washed and sprayed about ..the virus is getting in the droplets, flying about in mist in the air and getting breathed in during decon...at least this is how they believe it happened.

If this is confirmed as fact by these experts..it is a pretty crappy development. If doctors and staff cant safely decon from hot zone in the field, who is going to volunteer to enter and treat those who come down with it. It'd be virutally suicide...unless they could figure out some sort of immunity. Maybe thats why they are so game to working on a vaccine..just think how much money a company could make..

ohh...as far as it getting into water and surviving..although its clear more investigating needs to happen..recent developments do not exactly engender confidence ...


----------



## northstarprepper

Hard to believe a western missionary or doctor would use non-filtered or untreated water while in Africa. No way that I would. While that may explain the disease spreading rapidly among the local population, I think western people would be careless to trust local water supplies. In reading about the Ebola virus, I saw that it is easily killed by boiling or use of alcohol and other disinfectants. I find it harder yet to understand how those health care workers contracted the disease. It would take unbelievably sloppy safeguards during decontamination or perhaps a lack of proper equipment when dealing with patients or someone is lying and this virus is more dangerous and more easily transmitted than we have been told. I never panic, because that serves no useful purpose. But I am concerned with the validity of the information we are being given. 

The more I read the write ups on the virus from the CDC and other medical organizations, I find the present outbreak seems to be either an anomaly or a completely new strain of the virus. The virulence is less (and thank God for that), the numbers infected are enormously higher, the range of the infection in square miles is hugely larger and much more diverse, the appearance in urban areas is new, and it seems that this outbreak does seem to exhibit the ability to infect even the healthcare workers following standard protocols for isolation, personal protections, and decontamination. In other words, this outbreak of Ebola is scary...just like the ones in the movies where people do dumb things that cause really bad things to happen. 

I remember the first few stories on Ebola from years ago. It would devastate a village or two and die out. It was tragic, but the flare up was fast, furious, and final. It was all over in two or three weeks at most. I really want this one to go away...right now. The longer this goes on, the more certain I am that we will see Ebola here in America. We have enough troubles in this country right now. This one, we definitely do NOT need. I pray the governments and people of Africa can rise up and stop this before it spreads any farther. I hope the wealthier nations will realize just how dangerous this could be, and step up with the aid to put an end to this outbreak. Lastly, I pray that God will not allow this virus to be used by anyone as a weapon against other people who believe differently than they do. Lord, have mercy on those who suffer with this virus and please stop it right where it is.


----------



## machinist

MIGHT get to the US? We have already flown in two people with it! How stupid is THAT?

This is the most scary thing I have ever seen, and I lived through the Cold War/Cuban Missile Crisis, the Arab Oil Embargo, various economic crashes, and a Cholera epidemic in hogs. Nothing compares to this. It has already spread to other countries. 

I think we have a really big problem.


----------



## Tweto

It maybe starting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ebola terror at Gatwick as passenger collapses and dies getting off Sierra Leone flight*
Aug 03, 2014 22:30 By Rebecca Younger, Andy Lines
Staff tell of fears as jet from Africa is quarantined after the death of passenger who was 'sweating and vomiting' before she collapsed

1105 Shares
Share
Tweet
+1
Email
Ebola fears: A passenger died at Gatwick after getting off a glight fromm Sierra Leone


> Airport staff tonight told of their fears of an Ebola outbreak after a passenger from Sierra Leone collapsed and died as she got off a plane at Gatwick.
> 
> Workers said they were terrified the virus could spread globally through the busy international hub from the West African country which is in the grip of the deadly epidemic.
> 
> The woman, said to be 72, became ill on the gangway after she left a Gambia Bird jet with 128 passengers on board. She died in hospital.
> 
> Ebola has killed 256 people in Sierra Leone. A total of 826 have died in West Africa since the outbreak began in February. Tests are now being carried out to see if the woman had disease.
> 
> The plane was quarantined as *officials desperately tried to trace everyone who had been in contact with the woman.
> 
> Airport workers face an anxious wait to see if the woman had Ebola. One said: "Everyone's just *petrified.
> 
> "We've all seen how many people have died from Ebola, especially in Sierra Leone, and it's terrifying."
> 
> Speaking of the horrific moment the passenger collapsed, the shocked staff member added: "The woman was sweating buckets and vomiting.
> 
> "Paramedics arrived to try and help her. The next thing everybody was there&#8230; emergency crews, airfield operations, even immigration.
> 
> "They closed down the jet bridge and put the aircraft into quarantine.
> 
> "They took everyone's details, even the guy who fuels the aircraft."
> 
> The plane carrying the woman came from Freetown in Sierra Leone - a country with the highest number of victims from the disease.
> 
> It stopped at Banjul in The Gambia before landing in Gatwick at 8.15am on Saturday after a five-hour flight. Public Health England tried to allay fears of an Ebola *breakout in Britain.
> 
> It said the woman showed no *symptoms during the flight.
> 
> Out of Africa: A Gambia Bird jet
> One *official added: "Public Health England is aware a passenger arriving on a flight from The Gambia that landed at Gatwick airport on Saturday fell ill shortly after disembarking.
> 
> "The passenger was taken to hospital and sadly died.
> 
> "In line with standard *procedures, tests are being undertaken to determine the cause of death.
> 
> "The patient's symptoms suggest that Ebola is very unlikely but as a precaution this is one of the tests being undertaken.
> 
> "The patient was not symptomatic on the plane and therefore there is no risk of Ebola being passed on to either flight crew or other passengers.
> 
> "England has world class health care and disease control systems which are active permanently, *regularly tested and proven to be effective.
> 
> "As such, if the UK does see a case of imported Ebola, this will not result in an outbreak in this country."
> 
> PAThe Ebola virusKiller: The Ebola virus
> South East Ambulance Service confirmed it had dealt with the sick woman at the airport.
> 
> Communications chief Janine Compton said: "We attended Gatwick airport at 8.30am on Saturday to attend an adult female patient who was seriously ill. She was taken to East Surrey Hospital in Redhill where she subsequently died."
> 
> A Gatwick airport spokeswoman added: "A passenger collapsed after disembarking a flight from the Gambia. She was treated by airport medical staff at the scene but died later in hospital. The cause of death is yet to be confirmed."
> 
> There is no cure for Ebola. Symptoms in the later stages include external and internal bleeding, vomiting and diarrhoea.
> 
> At this point the disease is highly contagious.
> 
> Victims have a 90% chance of dying, although doctors said in this epidemic the rate is 60%.
> 
> The outbreak began in the forests of eastern Guinea in February. It quickly spread to Liberia and Sierra Leone.
> 
> A jump in the number of cases and the death toll has raised international concern and placed under-resourced health facilities in the West African nations under strain.
> 
> Last week, the Ebola crisis was described as out of control by World Health Organisation chief Margaret Chan and could be *"catastrophic".
> 
> At the same time, Sierra Leone declared a state of emergency and called in troops to quarantine victims. Liberia also imposed controls.
> 
> Ms Chan revealed 60 doctors, nurses and health care workers had now lost their lives trying to save others. She said: "This outbreak is moving faster than our efforts to control it.
> 
> "If the situation continues to *deteriorate, the consequences can be catastrophic in terms of lost lives but also severe socio-economic disruption as well as a high risk of spread to
> other countries."
> 
> Ms Chan met the presidents of Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone and Ivory Coast. She told them: "This meeting must mark a turning point in the outbreak response."


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ebola-terror-gatwick-passenger-collapses-3977051 
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook


----------



## weedygarden

One thing I forgot to add to my previous post. Evidently in Africa, with no water treatment, even bottled water is not a good option as it really comes from the same sources as tap water. It is essentially tap water that has been bottled.


----------



## ETXgal

*Why does the CDC own a patent on Ebola 'invention?'*

http://www.naturalnews.com/046290_Ebola_patent_vaccines_profit_motive.html

<<< The U.S. Centers for Disease Control owns a patent on a particular strain of Ebola known as "EboBun." It's patent No. CA2741523A1 and it was awarded in 2010. You can view it here.>>>

<<<It's worth noting, by the way, that EboBun is not the same variant currently believed to be circulating in West Africa.>>>

<<<Make no mistake that billions of dollars in profits are at stake in all this. Shares of Tekmira surged over 11% last Friday as pressure was placed on the FDA to fast-track Ebola vaccine trials the company has set up.>>>

Well I guess you all have heard that Tekmira is a Canadian company. I read that Monsanto gave them a large sum of money, as well as the DOD. It was in one of the earlier links I provided from Natural News. If you go to the WHO website, you also may be surprised to learn that even if you managed to recover from Ebola, men still can infect sexual partners through their semen, for a period of time up to 7 weeks.

I do not know what is going on with this Ebola patent, but it is quite strange, no doubt. I don't see how anyone can have a patent on a disease, or even dna. Why WOULD THEY WANT TO? I get the creeps with what some of these scientists do concerning deadly virus' etc...

ONE EXAMPLE...
http://www.thechronicle.com.au/news/scientists-recrerate-flu-virus-killed-50-million/2287075/
<<<

THE extinct influenza virus that caused the worst flu pandemic in history has been recreated from fragments of avian flu found in wild ducks in a controversial experiment to show how easy it would be for the deadly flu strain to reemerge today. 
 Scientists said the study involved infecting laboratory ferrets with close copies of the 1918 virus - which was responsible for the Spanish Flu pandemic that killed an estimated 50 million people - to see how easy it can be transmitted in the best animal model of the human disease.>>>
Just because you CAN do something, DOES NOT MEAN YOU SHOULD. I have seen other cases such as this, where these type of folks tinker with virus' like this.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Ok, ok so what do you do at home to treat? I'm fast forwarding to 3 months from now, pandemic scenario when the hospitals are full, saline is scarce and people either have to stay at home or risk getting rounded up and taken to a quarantine facility. 
If you begin hydration in the earliest stages it sounds like the likelihood of recovery is much higher. So if they can't hold anything down, how do you hydrate them? Unless you have a script, you can't get saline in bags on line that I've found so far. So then what?


----------



## northstarprepper

The last update I saw said the lady at Gatwick Airport tested negative for Ebola. Now, of course, the government may have decided to cover up the event to prevent a panic. I sure hope she died of something else. If she died of Ebola, Great Britain is in for a terrible time of trouble. We will know soon enough. They would have to quarantine the people who worked at the gate where the woman collapsed, along with the ambulance crew and the hospital workers, etc. That would be hard to hide.


----------



## ETXgal

http://theboatgalley.com/rehydration-drink/

Follow this recipe. Have anti-diarrhea meds, flu meds, peppermint tea, Immodium or a generic of it would be really good to have on hand. When I was young, we could get Paregoric. It was the best thing. But the druggies ruined it, and they took it off the market for individuals. Just like you can hardly find lye now, because of meth drug makers use it. Lye is for soap, but most places won't carry it now. If you can get some Dramamine, it may help. You can get it over the counter. There is something else, I forgot the name of it. I will list it as soon as I find it.
Phenergan! When I get really sick and cannot hold anything down, I get my doctor to call in a prescription for Phenergan. You can get it made into a gel, with a pre-measured dose for you. You take the syringe (no needle), and you put the medicine on your bare stomach. Rub it in real good. It must be stay in the fridge though. So keep that in mind. Follow directions that are provided on the label. It has been years since I had some, but it does help. 
Buy some BROTH, or make it. That is something I do need to get. Follow the nausea diet. It might have changed. Dry toast, no butter. Rice (no butter), banana, jello...no milk or dairy. I am just trying to remember back when I followed that. Grease is something you do not want to have on an upset stomach. 
Have something for fever relief. Remember a luke warm shower, or bath, will bring down a fever that is too high. Make sure you have a thermometer. Vapor rub, or Mentholatum might help with body aches, and open your sinus...
I am sure other folks can chime in with what helped them, when they were sick with nausea, diarrhea etc...


----------



## ETXgal

http://rehydrate.org/solutions/homemade-ors.pdf

Ah, I found this. Print this off! Good ideas here too.


----------



## ras1219como

Remember things with electrolytes for dehydration. PediaLite, Gatorade, etc. you can also buy electrolyte pills but those might be harder to keep down if there is nausea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Tweto

northstarprepper said:


> The last update I saw said the lady at Gatwick Airport tested negative for Ebola. Now, of course, the government may have decided to cover up the event to prevent a panic. I sure hope she died of something else. If she died of Ebola, Great Britain is in for a terrible time of trouble. We will know soon enough. They would have to quarantine the people who worked at the gate where the woman collapsed, along with the ambulance crew and the hospital workers, etc. That would be hard to hide.


15 mins after I read the Gatwick airport death I told my wife that it will be reported that it was not Ebola.

It will not matter if it was Ebola or not. If they don't report Ebola then people calm down and go about business as usual. If they do report it as Ebola then people panic. They stop going to work, parents take there kids out of school.

I expect the same here in the US.


----------



## Caribou

Tweto said:


> 15 mins after I read the Gatwick airport death I told my wife that it will be reported that it was not Ebola.
> 
> It will not matter if it was Ebola or not. If they don't report Ebola then people calm down and go about business as usual. If they do report it as Ebola then people panic. They stop going to work, parents take there kids out of school.
> 
> I expect the same here in the US.


I'm not going to worry too much about Gatwick, yet. If it is ebola someone will leak that. There was no mention about blood in the vomit. There was no mention of bleeding of any kind. This could be from numerous causes but my first thought was cardiac.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...-Shows-Entire-World-Exploiting-Open-US-Border

<<<Among the significant revelations are that individuals from nations currently suffering from the world's largest Ebola outbreak have been caught attempting to sneak across the porous U.S. border into the interior of the United States. At least 71 individuals from the three nations affected by the current Ebola outbreak have either turned themselves in or been caught attempting to illegally enter the U.S. by U.S. authorities between January 2014 and July 2014.>>>

You can download the report, and enlarge the view. This is something I had been perturbed about, because of our current border situation. Now it seems there was a very good reason for that. These are individuals who were caught, or turned themselves in. We don't know how many came on in, without notice.


----------



## irishboy61

I heard that they are flying back to the states to go to Atlanta. They will be quarantined there and given treatment. I can't believe they would fly them back here though. Seems like a bad call


----------



## Ozarker

Anthrax is worse than Ebola, the virus is not air-born, the most dangerous means of transmitting. So long as you aren't touching the bodily fluids and waste of an infected person (or things they may have touched leaving contaminates behind, you're not at risk. There are different grades of anthrax all over the country. I'd think you'd have to stretch reality into a Hollywood movie to have this a public health issue here with the safeguards being taken.

Now, to start a frenzy, may be your suicide bombers don't need explosives they just contract the virus and sneak into the country and mingle with as many people as they can. 

Please give me 5 minutes to make popcorn!


----------



## lazydaisy67

Well, I for one will be monitoring this thread very closely so I hope if you all hear anything new you will post it.

So has anybody thought about when they'd be making the decision not to go to work and/or pull their kids out of school? Would it be when you hear of one reported case in your state regardless of how far away it was? Would it be a case reported in your county or city?

Anybody have any discussions with healthcare providers about this? Would be interesting to know if they're "getting ready" in any way or what their thoughts are. I would assume that most of them would tow the party line and say the threat is very minimal.


----------



## Quills

Uh-oh.

http://7online.com/239663/



> A patient at a New York hospital remains in isolation Tuesday as doctors await test results to determine if the man has contracted the Ebola Virus, which has killed more than 800 people in Africa.
> 
> That patient walked into the emergency room at Mount Sinai Hospital on the Upper East Side unannounced Monday afternoon showing signs consistent with the illness, namely high fever and gastrointestinal problems.
> 
> He apparently had just returned from a trip to West Africa.
> 
> Health officials say its highly unlikely the patient has the Ebola Virus, but by later Tuesday, doctors should know for sure.
> 
> The response in the ER was immediate, and doctors assure the patient will receive the best care possible.
> 
> "We believe the care that can be provided here would be sufficient for any patient with that disease," hospital president and COO Dr. David Reich said. "We are hopeful there will be a rapid recovery and this turns out not to be Ebola."
> 
> Officials instituted special measures last weekend to deal with such cases.
> 
> Up to this point, the Centers for Disease Control says three other people have been tested in the United States, and all tested negative.
> 
> Only about 40 percent of people who contract the Ebola Virus survive.
> 
> At the hospital, officials say they are more than prepared to deal with situations like this one.
> 
> "All necessary steps are being taken to ensure the safety of all patients, visitors and staff," the hospital said in a statement. "We will continue to work closely with federal, state and city health officials to address and monitor this case, keep the community informed and provide the best quality care to all of our patients."
> 
> Testing for Ebola is done at the CDC. According to a CDC spokesperson, testing for Ebola takes one to two days after they receive the samples.
> 
> "Many things cause fever and gastrointestinal symptoms," ABC News' Dr. Richard Besser cautions. "The steps they are taking are wise given the travel history, but nothing about the symptoms is specific to Ebola."
> 
> The Ebola virus causes a hemorrhagic fever that has sickened more than 1,300 people in Africa, killing more than 700 mostly in Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone. It is spread through direct contact with bodily fluids, such as blood or urine, unlike an airborne virus like influenza or the common cold. A person exposed to the virus can take up to 21 days to exhibit any symptoms, making it possible for infected travelers to enter the U.S. without knowing they have it.
> 
> Federal agents at U.S. airports are watching travelers from Africa for flu-like symptoms that could be tied to the recent Ebola outbreak, as delegations from some 50 countries arrive in the nation's capital for a leadership summit this week. Border patrol agents at Washington's Dulles International and New York's JFK airport in particular have been told to ask travelers about possible exposure to the virus and to be on the lookout for anyone with a fever, headache, achiness, sore throat, diarrhea, vomiting, stomach pain, rash or red eyes.
> 
> "There is a screening process that individuals have to go through when they board aircraft departing the countries where this outbreak has been reported. There is additional screening that occurs when individuals who started in that region of the world arrive in this country," White House Press Secretary Josh Earnest told reporters.
> 
> If a passenger is suspected of carrying the deadly virus, they would be quarantined immediately and evaluated by medical personnel, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which provided the additional training to local airports.
> 
> "There is always the possibility that someone with an infectious disease can enter the United States," CDC spokeswoman Barbara Reynolds said Monday. "The public health concern is whether it would spread, and, if so, how quickly.'"
> 
> While the CDC says it is not screening passengers boarding planes at African airports - the job of local authorities there - the center said it has encouraged vulnerable countries to follow certain precautions. Outbound passengers in the countries experiencing Ebola are being screened for fevers and with health questionnaires, Reynolds said.
> 
> Health officials say the threat to Americans remains relatively small, even with the uptick in travel this week between Africa and the United States. In the past decade, five people have entered the U.S. known to have a viral hemorrhagic fever, including a case last March of a Minnesota man diagnosed with Lassa Fever after traveling to West Africa.


----------



## Freyadog

Quills said:


> Uh-oh.
> 
> http://7online.com/239663/


Yep just read that on a news feed.


----------



## Hooch

I just saw that as well...interesting that the woman who fell ill off a plane in the UK, they announced she wasnt positive for ebola the next morning but the reported testing period is 1 to 2 days...

fast work ehh?? interesting

So supposly now..
- 1 possible case in New York,

- a sick guy off a plane in Sao Paulo brazile from the Guarolhos airport,

- 7 possible health workers who returned from Africa n Philipines

--and ....one confirmed ebola death in Morrocco

I've been tryin to reasearch the Sao Paulo and Morrocco cases to get some solid reports on it still...not to sure about the source so...could just be fear porn rumors on those


----------



## Hooch

ok..did some digging and found sources for two: 

...CBN Reporter network ( it looks like our version of CNN but in Brazil.

...and the Morocco death is from Heritag, Liberias Best Newspaper

Oh, and CNTV English for the Pillipines suspected cases, so actually 3 sources...


----------



## northstarprepper

I hate to keep piling on the bad news, but here is the devastating news that Africa did not want to hear. Second confirmed case in Nigeria is doctor who treated Mr. Sawyer, who died in a Lagos, Nigeria hospital after collapsing in their airport. The Nigerian government is trying to find and to quarantine at least 70 individuals who remain out in the general population. Lagos is the largest city in Nigeria, with well over 21,000,000 people. Ebola is now loose in that city. On top of that, their procedures to isolate and decontaminate their healthcare people have been shown immediately to be grossly inadequate.

Someone should have locked this down before now. God help us. We may have a real horrible epidemic building now. If it is really loose in America, possibly in Great Britain, Morocco, Brazil, definitely in Nigeria, and most likely other places...and I do NOT want to even think about our southern border...we could have a nasty situation building. I could see gunfire on the border, martial law, and All sorts of bad outcomes resulting from ignorant decisions by our fearless leaders. Let's hope we avoid it all and wake up tomorrow with all of this gone. What a bad dream we are starting to live...


----------



## Tweto

Has any doctor that works for the CDC actually admitted that this current strain on Ebola is not airborne? I don't believe that I have heard some one that should know say it is not airborne. Every time I hear that it is not airborne it is being reported by a news guy or an internet article.

I did hear a doctor from the CDC say that Ebola travels very well in moisture droplets. What this means is that Ebola can be transmitted via aerosol (coughing and sneezing). 

One doctor did say that if you were on an airplane with an Ebola infected passenger that you would be OK if you were down the isle from them but not sitting next to them.

Words are being picked very carefully. The truth is in what they are not saying.


----------



## Hooch

I just read this from a troll on zero hedge wrote that made me laugh good...

You know the ricola coughdrop commerical where the swedish guy calls out... Rrrii-colaaaa!!!


Ok, now replace it with EEee-Bolaaaa! 

so as one is $hitting their guts out dyin at least they can have a sense of humor...

...now i cant see the word without hearing that in my head...EEeee-bolaaahh...

I know..sorta not right in the head but ehh...


----------



## weedygarden

This is the latest count I have heard today: 1600 known cases, 1000 fatalities. People are being required to wash their hands in chlorinated (bleach) water at airports. What I heard is that Africa is finally getting serious in what they have to do in prevention.


----------



## tsrwivey

ETXgal said:


> You can download the report, and enlarge the view. This is something I had been perturbed about, because of our current border situation. Now it seems there was a very good reason for that. These are individuals who were caught, or turned themselves in. We don't know how many came on in, without notice.


Ya know, I don't know how much fun being shut in with all the kids, their spouses, & grand kids is going to but I think we just may be finding out soon! :eyebulge:


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> Ya know, I don't know how much fun being shut in with all the kids, their spouses, & grand kids is going to but I think we just may be finding out soon! :eyebulge:


Your post made me get on the phone with my folks and tell them they are coming out here to BFE to stay with us if Ebola gets any closer to the West Coast. They live just outside of L.A. County to the south so I am concerned with the L.A. International Airport.


----------



## weedygarden

*The Hot Zone book*

I read that Stephen King, the author, thought that chapter one of the Hot Zone was the scariest thing he ever read.

This is the link to the book on Amazon, and if you look, you can preview the book and you can read part of chapter one in this preview.

http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Zone-Terr...8&qid=1407186454&sr=1-1&keywords=the+hot+zone


----------



## northstarprepper

Wanted to correct my earlier post from ABC News. Nigerian government now has 8 people in quarantine and are closely monitoring 70 more. 3 additional healthcare workers at the hospital in Lagos, Nigeria where Mr. Sawyer died have tested positive also for Ebola.

Read an interesting article on another preppers site about Ebola. It seems they did an experiment several years ago and injected the Ebola-Zaire strain (the really bad one with 90%+ mortality rates) into pigs. The pigs did not die, but only got what amounted to a type of flu from the virus. However, four macaque monkeys, being kept in cages nearby (but not close enough that the animals could touch each other) contracted Ebola and died. Therefore, the pigs harbored the virus without it killing them (as pigs in Africa may do today), but the virus retained all of its virulence and killed all four monkeys. 

Now, the sixty-four dollar question that the researchers could never answer... How did the virus get from the pigs to the monkeys? On a sneeze or cough particle of moisture as they hypothesized? Or does Ebola have the ability to go airborne, even in slight amounts? That question was not answered then and remains a matter of conjecture now. Most doctors will stick with the standard of Ebola has not been PROVEN to be airborne transmitted at this time. What scientists do know and will tell you off the record is that nothing scares them more than a very virulent virus that mutates and becomes airborne. That is mankind's worse nightmare. Whether it is Ebola, bird flu, swine flu, or some new bug, one day it is going to happen. 

We have this opportunity to test ourselves for pandemic preparedness. Are we ready? What else do we need? What else can we do? Do we have family, friends, or neighbors that need help? What can we do to help without compromising our own safety? My wife and I will be helping as many as we can. I have read a few things about killing viruses and believe we can safely reach out to our neighbors to help. We are ready, thanks to you fine folks on here and lots of study. If it comes, our house will be a lighthouse.


----------



## weedygarden

My boyfriend is pretty excited about this Ebola thing. I told him I have a supply of N-95 masks and LOTS of goggles left from teaching science (no school funding, teacher funded, I buy, I keep), and that I could make TYVEK suits. 

He told me if we were close enough to the virus that we thought we needed all this, we were too close and this stuff wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Padre

weedygarden said:


> My boyfriend is pretty excited about this Ebola thing. I told him I have a supply of N-95 masks and LOTS of goggles left from teaching science (no school funding, teacher funded, I buy, I keep), and that I could make TYVEK suits.
> 
> He told me if we were close enough to the virus that we thought we needed all this, we were too close and this stuff wouldn't make a difference.


Yup, if Docs who are taught biohazard procedures can make mistakes with protective clothing and contract this virus you don't want to be close enough that you NEED masks and gowns.


----------



## northstarprepper

I am a bit dismayed by the attitudes of so many of the medical "experts" quoted by the MSM. They act like Ebola would be no big deal in America and that our great health system would have no trouble with handling an outbreak here. Well, let's look at it from "Bubba's point of view."

Bubba drives an ambulance and makes $11.50 an hour. He has two kids and his wife is carrying number three. Bubba wants to see his kids grow old and wants to bounce his grandkids on his knee someday. Is Bubba gonna go to work to pick up four Ebola victims an hour and take them to the hospital? Let's see. That would be exactly $2.88 per opportunity to get infected with a deadly virus or worse, to take it home and share it with your wife and children. News flash MSM... Low paid healthcare workers will not risk their health nor that of their families for petty wages or "the greater good." Bubba will call in sick or quit.

Bubba's brother, Billy works as a bus driver. Billy is single but has a lot of hot dates...a real ladies man. Then he hears about some guy puking all over another bus and the driver was petrified because there was blood in it and now he is quarantined in some army camp where they keep him locked up all the time. Billy tried to visit once, but the guard stuck his rifle in Billy's face and yelled, "Go home!" Billy called in sick for the next two weeks and may never drive his bus again. In fact, no mass transit is moving anywhere anymore.

Neither are airlines, trucks, and the warehouses are empty and closed. The workers are laid off, the managers furloughed, the doors chained shut. The grocery stores have empty shelves, the only food being brought in by National Guard trucks and helicopters. The riots started during the second week. Inner city people said they were being left to die of hunger. Then the water systems started failing because workers stayed home. Their families were panicked and afraid of the rioting and looting. Society crumbled. Think it couldn't happen here? The MSM obviously doesn't... What do you think Bubba will do?


----------



## Gians

*cure?*

If this is true it would be truly amazing.
http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/04/health/experimental-ebola-serum/index.html?hpt=he_c1


----------



## northstarprepper

Interesting. Sounds like the antidote to a military weaponized germ. What a coincidence this was ready right now, huh? Wonder who will make millions or billions off of this?


----------



## ras1219como

This is definitely starting to get way out of hand. If we start getting reports in the US people will panic and it will all go to h*** in a handbasket. I think we are probably royally screwed...

To answer the question about when I would stop showing up for work...I'm not sure. Because of my job, I have somewhat of an obligation to work but at a certain point you got to to say " that sh** ain't worth it!!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## FatTire

northstarprepper said:


> Interesting. Sounds like the antidote to a military weaponized germ. What a coincidence this was ready right now, huh? Wonder who will make millions or billions off of this?


Yup. It would make sense to get those treated back to the states where tptb can control the information. I dont see any other good reason to bring ebola back here...


----------



## dixiemama

If Ebola has been spotted in KY, I am staying home. Too many attorneys travel this state for work. Thankfully, most of our work is electronic and we only have court on Tuesday afternoons and Friday mornings. Boss has a limited client pool.

We live in a very small community with small schools. Once school starts, not many people travel.


----------



## NaeKid

I was just sent a picture that is both scary and funny at the same time.


----------



## dixiemama

Don't know whether to nod my head or laugh! I seriously don't how to respond because that could be the situation (without the actual zombies) by the end of the month.


----------



## Grimm

Gians said:


> If this is true it would be truly amazing.
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/04/health/experimental-ebola-serum/index.html?hpt=he_c1


Looks like it might actually be true...

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ola-treatment-came-california-company-n172321


----------



## nightwing

SO the powers that be are risking all of us to help a small segment
of the population to test a new serum.

well I am just all teary eyed and sniveling in my coffee :brickwall:
Pray tell me is it easier to have sent the serum there or risk all of the People she comes in contact with between there and here ?
Was she not in a environment that was suppose to be in isolation?
Does that not defeat and send a confusing message to all that are left 
behind ?
This message tells the locals that they are not special that we do not care about them as much as our own "with equality and compassion"
what a wad of crap.
OH and now we find that they were treating people there with suits 
and they still got sick.
And now the news is basically saying that the the area is nasty the 
local doctors are morons and the staff is ineffective.
Isn't that racist :eyebulge: if one of us said anything remotely similar.
I guess it is just how you spin it :laugh:


----------



## Viking

I had a feeling back in the 1960's that the ease of travel, starting basically with the beginning of larger propeller powered passenger liners which then transitioned into the jet liners and the competition that came about between companies, which brought low cost travel allowing for so many more people to do so, so now health issues no longer seem to be an issue. As I have mentioned before, the health checks such as those at Ellis Island no longer seemed to matter. And here we are all these years later, with all our great medical knowledge and we are now faced with diseases that may wipe out large portions of the population, in large part due to lack of wisdom/common sense. Just read about the Saudi's having a business man that had been in Sierra Leon come back into their country that has Ebola. Families dumping their dead in the streets of Liberia. The "second"? Ebola patient arriving in the USA, nothing is going to go wrong here, right? 

And how many die each year in the US due to hospital mistakes and drug prescriptions? You won't often hear that figure because it's worse than firearms deaths. 

One of the problems we develop is called Normalcy Bias, probably starting with the public education systems, which sets in peoples minds that the government "would never do something like that." No, but the PTB that truly run our government would.


----------



## Freyadog

Just saw where there were now 7 suspect people in NY. Also a man looked like on map near Knoxville who is self-quarantineing himself because he had been in Liberia.


----------



## goshengirl

Ebola webinar by Vintage Remedies here. Sorry for the short notice - the first webinar was this morning, the second is this evening at 6PM Central.

I have not seen this webinar, so I'm not vouching for it - just posting as an FYI in case anyone is interested. I've heard this woman speak, and she's very fact-based. I do not know what her online sessions are like, though.


----------



## Hooch

The New York Post is reporting the story about the 6 suspected cases, when I try n open it, I just get the post background banner..thats it. Internet is slow here too which is frustrating..


----------



## Grimm

This article says the patient in New York is still awaiting test results. The CDC received his samples today and it will be at least 48 hours before results.


----------



## Hooch

The New York Post is reporting the story about the 6 suspected cases, when I try n open it, I just get the post background banner..thats it. Internet is slow here too which is frustrating..


----------



## Hooch

ooh 48 hours...They should ask the English hosiptal who took in the lady who collasped at the england airport..they seem to know super fast..like the next morning  rrright...

..nothing to see here folks...


----------



## Grimm

Hooch said:


> The New York Post is reporting the story about the 6 suspected cases, when I try n open it, I just get the post background banner..thats it. Internet is slow here too which is frustrating..


Here is the article from the New York Post



> A shocking CNN report says that at least six people have been quietly tested for Ebola in New York City in addition to a patient who was isolated at Mount Sinai Hospital - though the Health Department on Tuesday denied the allegations.
> 
> "There have been about a half a dozen patients who have had their blood tested because of concern, those particular patients their stories were not made public," said CNN's chief medical correspondent Dr. Sanjay Gupta. "I'm not sure if that's because of heightened concern by the hospital or what that means exactly."
> 
> The Health Department said on Tuesday that only one patient has been tested for the disease.
> 
> Gupta suggested that the six patients tested for the Ebola virus were not being kept in isolation.
> 
> "This isn't the kind of thing that they worry about spreading to other patients in the hospital, spreading to people who are walking around the hospital," Gupta said. "This is not an airborne virus."
> 
> But the Mount Sinai patient was isolated immediately on Monday as a precaution, hospital officials said, even as they played down the likelihood that he had been stricken with the disease.
> 
> "The patient, who remains in isolation, was stable overnight and in good spirits," a hospital statement said. "No other patients have presented with similar symptoms and travel history to West Africa. We will continue to work closely with federal, state and city health officials to address and monitor this case, keep the community informed and provide the best quality care to all of our patients."
> 
> The other six patients tested negative, CNN said. Another patient was isolated at Bellevue Hospital last week after arriving from a trip to West Africa with symptoms. He was screened at John F. Kennedy International Airport and taken to the hospital.
> 
> But his fever cleared up within a day - and it was determined that he had not caught Ebola.
> 
> Meanwhile, a woman in Columbus, Ohio, was tested for the Ebola virus after returning from a trip to a West African country plagued by the outbreak, according to NBC.
> 
> The woman, 46, was in isolation at a local hospital after showing symptoms of the disease. Her test came back negative.


----------



## Viking

Hooch said:


> The New York Post is reporting the story about the 6 suspected cases, when I try n open it, I just get the post background banner..thats it. Internet is slow here too which is frustrating..


At least I'm not the only one having this problem, trouble is that Windows 7 likes to time things out if it doesn't get the info fast enough. Frustrating is putting it nicely, I have many other words that I call it that I can't print here.:brickwall:


----------



## northstarprepper

While the numbers are small in America, the real issue is how many people had close contact with these seven people in NYC in the few days between their return from Africa and becoming symptomatic? Then how many more people will those people have close contact with over the next three weeks...and so on. 

If any of you remember how they show pandemics in the movies, the maps of America start showing infections around major cities and then moving outward to cover the rest of the nation. It starts with one red dot and ends with the whole map being red. I admit to some level of discomfort with how this is NOT BEING HANDLED BY OUR GOVERNMENT! It seems they are not saying anything, which to me means one of two things: 1) They are completely aware of what is going on and either planned this or helped facilitate it, or 2) They are completely clueless with this, just as they have been with every major crisis of the Obama presidency.

Whichever it is, I do believe we are nearing the time to circle the wagons, folks. Do not wait too long to get yourselves and loved ones together. Get busy and stop reading my post.  a little humor never hurts, either. I will keep reading and sharing. Please, you all do the same. Blessings to you!


----------



## Gians

*stats*



Viking said:


> ...... And how many die each year in the US due to hospital mistakes and drug prescriptions? ........


This caught my eye cause I was just reading something on this earlier today in Consumers Rpts. "As many as 440,000 Americans die each year as a result of preventable harm that happens while they're hospitalized. And a significant portion of those deaths are the result of hospital acquired infections."


----------



## Grimm

I had a thought and wondered what the rest of the group thought.

Malaria is transmitted via mosquitoes. Keep this in mind.

They claim Ebola is transmitted through bodily fluids. What if an infected person is bite by a mosquito or a fly lands in their infected fluids (blood, vomit etc). Then this insect bites a healthy person or lands on them?

Am I just scaring myself or can this even happen?!


----------



## Tweto

Grimm said:


> I had a thought and wondered what the rest of the group thought.
> 
> Malaria is transmitted via mosquitoes. Keep this in mind.
> 
> They claim Ebola is transmitted through bodily fluids. What if an infected person is bite by a mosquito or a fly lands in their infected fluids (blood, vomit etc). Then this insect bites a healthy person or lands on them?
> 
> Am I just scaring myself or can this even happen?!


I don't know why transmission by mosquitoes would not be possible. It's a very good point. I have not heard one expert mention mosquitoes.

This would explain why the doctors that were treating Ebola patients in Africa caught the virus after taking every precaution.


----------



## Padre

So...as I said the scariest possibility is that Ebola goes airborne, and that is particularly scary given that the CDC says that it already has been shown to be able to be transmitted by air, its just that no one has proved an instance of airborne transmission from human to human.... Great!



> Ebola-Reston appeared in a primate research facility in Virginia, where it may have been transmitted from monkey to monkey through the air. While all Ebola virus species have displayed the ability to be spread through airborne particles (aerosols) under research conditions, this type of spread has not been documented among humans in a real-world setting, such as a hospital or household.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/pdf/fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> I had a thought and wondered what the rest of the group thought.
> 
> Malaria is transmitted via mosquitoes. Keep this in mind.
> 
> They claim Ebola is transmitted through bodily fluids. What if an infected person is bite by a mosquito or a fly lands in their infected fluids (blood, vomit etc). Then this insect bites a healthy person or lands on them?
> 
> Am I just scaring myself or can this even happen?!


Oh Lord I hope not! I'm already paranoid about mosquitoes & West Nile! :eyebulge: I'm not sure what determines whether a virus can be transmitted by a mosquito, maybe size?


----------



## northstarprepper

Mosquito transmission would likely be very possible. I read one of the papers from a research site that stated Ebola infection was possible with the transmission of a single virus to a human host. With their size and presence in blood, the virus would likely be easily transmitted by mosquitoes. I had not even thought of that. Wow! Thanks Grimm for another nightmare when I go to bed tonight...

Just kidding. Thanks for sharing that. I wonder why that was never brought up before in the many papers I have read on Ebola? I would think mosquitoes would love Ebola because it hinders the clotting factors in blood, making things easier for the insect. Maybe this is the way those healthcare workers contracted Ebola on the front lines. Possible, I would think. This also creates another problem I am not sure I want to bring up, but...ok, I will.

Say the virus comes to America, but gets controlled rather quickly and the problem dies out and everyone breathes easier at last... Yet, like those darn movies with a sequel soon to come, we see a mosquito bite a person with active Ebola, before they recover and leave the hospital. The last scene of the movie is that same little mosquito biting a pig on a farm just outside of the city. The virus goes into the little pig and grows into millions...the pig gets the flu, or so the farmer thinks, but then recovers and is fine. The virus has its new host, and now it waits for another time, another mosquito...

Ebola is now in America to stay.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Mosquitos can't spread AIDS so they shouldn't be able to spread ebola. Hope that's true because they just landed an infected doctor in Atlanta where my family lives.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Make that 2 more aid workers
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/08/06/us/nancy-writebol-kent-brantly-ebola-atlanta.html?referrer=


----------



## catdog6949

*A Qeustion........*

Has anyone got an update about the person who was put into isolation in New York?????

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Gians

Grimm said:


> I had a thought and wondered what the rest of the group thought.
> 
> Malaria is transmitted via mosquitoes. Keep this in mind.
> 
> They claim Ebola is transmitted through bodily fluids. What if an infected person is bite by a mosquito or a fly lands in their infected fluids (blood, vomit etc). Then this insect bites a healthy person or lands on them?
> 
> Am I just scaring myself or can this even happen?!


Good point, sounds like they just don't know.
Text below is from this site: http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvrd/spb/mnpages/dispages/vhf.htm

"What carries viruses that cause viral hemorrhagic fevers?
Viruses associated with most VHFs are zoonotic. This means that these viruses naturally reside in an animal reservoir host or arthropod vector. They are totally dependent on their hosts for replication and overall survival. For the most part, rodents and arthropods are the main reservoirs for viruses causing VHFs. The multimammate rat, cotton rat, deer mouse, house mouse, and other field rodents are examples of reservoir hosts. Arthropod ticks and mosquitoes serve as vectors for some of the illnesses. However, the hosts of some viruses remain unknown -- Ebola and Marburg viruses are well-known examples."


----------



## Hooch

Padra ...that is from the research facility I was talking about in a previous post where they had to kill off all 400 monkeys because it was airborne and going through the vents infecting the other monkeys in totally seperate housing units. 

It was a near disaster then...its only a matter of time assuming if it hasent happened yet ( which I suspect it has) that it has gone airborne. 


They dont really know what is ground zero so to speak of how the virus started. Some creatures and insects harbor the virus only and spread it..others are affected by it and spread it too. It can mutate like any virus and have mutipal ways of spreading so anything is possible as far as mosquitos go. 

I decided to re-read the book I showed you all..the comming plague again. Im on the bolivian Hemmorgitic fever now. Its interesting that finally after a long few years of detective work...a mouse was discovered to be ground zero for that one. It wasnt a prob untill folks encroached onto its natural habitate..then still it was ok for a bit untill two things happened around the same time. The area was sprayed to kill bugs I believe. The poison they used killed all the village cats..it was sprayed by plane and was so thick it left a film on everything. After the cats died a bloom in the mouse population happened plus the folks were growing alot of corn AND storing it in areas that rodents could still munch on. The rodents population exploded plus they had a abundant and steady food source. The rodents were pissing on the corn that they made foods with. Cooking didnt kill the virus on the corn...so boom..folks start killin over. It took them like 3 years to figure this all out. The village after came up with a more sanitary way to store the corn and grain AND ...they got a shit load of cats. Cats were not affected by the virus and didnt spread it in thier kitty bodies and excretement. 

Interesting eh??


----------



## northstarprepper

As to the question of whether Ebola could be spread by mosquitoes, the answer would be determined by two factors. The size of the virus and suitable animal hosts that mosquitoes would also feed on. Birds, bats, farm animals, rodents, etc. I will leave those answers to the epidemiologists. They could answer all of those questions. The size of the actual Ebola virus is around 80nM (80 millionths of a meter) if i remember correctly from the papers i read on it. Whether that is too large for mosquito transmission would be up to some brilliant insect scientist.

Edit: I went back and got the size dimensions for anyone who may know how big a virus a mosquito can transmit. The 80 nanometers is the diameter of the virus. It is threadlike and usually one end forms a hook or loop that measures a diameter of about 970 nanometers. The overall length varies from 13,000 to nearly 130,000 nanometers. Not sure of the shape of the AIDS virus, but the diameter of AIDS is 130nM. That is quite a bit larger than Ebola's diameter. Ebola seems able to thrive in a variety of mammals. Not sure about birds. That's the latest I have.


----------



## ETXgal

Chikungunya is spread by mosquitoes too. Texas has 5 confirmed cases of that. If Ebola can be transmitted by mosquitoes, we are in deep pooh.


----------



## northstarprepper

I also read today that a man in Colorado died yesterday of Hantavirus, a viral infection contracted by contact with mouse droppings, urine, or by disturbing their nests. It is characterized by a high fever, diarrhea, vomiting, dehydration, and death if not treated. There have been 5 cases in Colorado this year and 2 deaths. Saskatchewan has had 2 deaths from Hantavirus as well this year. It seems as if we are hearing of a lot of rare diseases lately. Must be a slow news time...what with only 4 or 5 wars, a typhoon every other week, 10 murders a weekend in Chicago, Obama's golf game almost good enough for the PGA Tour, and the dollar about to collapse any minute. Geez, no wonder the MSM is looking for something to write about. Good thing this Ebola story blew up, huh?


----------



## Jimbo777

*To let you guys know...*

I heard last night on the radio from a Canadian doctor, that one strain of
EBOLA can be passed thru the air!

Everybody make sure you have a good supply of duct tape on hand!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...lethal-virus-spread-pigs-monkeys-contact.html


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ebola-...0-as-who-emergency-meeting-convenes-1.2728713

*Ebola outbreak death toll tops 930 as WHO emergency meeting convenes*



> Deaths from Ebola stand at 932 in four West African countries, the World Health Organization says Wednesday as it holds an emergency meeting to decide whether to declare the outbreak a global health emergency.
> 
> A total of 108 new cases and 45 deaths were reported between Aug. 2 and Aug. 4, the UN health agency said. Most of the newly reported deaths were in Liberia. In Nigeria, the number of cases increased from four to nine, including one previous death. Cases have also been seen in Sierra Leone and Guinea, where the outbreak originated.
> 
> At a two-day meeting, WHO officials are discussing how to contain the outbreak and whether to declare it a "public health emergency of international concern." Evidence of ongoing sustained human to human transmission is one of the key criteria that experts use to make the decision.
> 
> If so, it may entail border closures and even travels bans.
> 
> WHO said critical issues include:
> 
> 
> Cross-border infections and travellers.
> Stretched capacity and ability for partners to respond rapidly, safely and effectively.
> Socioeconomic impacts.
> 
> Elsewhere on Wednesday, two American aid workers who contracted Ebola in Liberia appear to be improving after receiving an experimental medicine ahead of their evacuation back to the U.S. It's unknown whether the cocktail has helped.
> 
> The WHO called on medical ethics experts to weigh in on the use of experimental treatments for Ebola.
> 
> "We are in an unusual situation in this outbreak. We have a disease with a high fatality rate without any proven treatment or vaccine," assistant director-General Marie-Paule Kieny said in a statement. "We need to ask the medical ethicists to give us guidance on what the responsible thing to do is."
> 1st Ebola-linked death outside Africa
> 
> In Saudi Arabia, a 40-year-old man suspected to have contracted the Ebola virus after returning from Sierra Leone died, the country's health minister said. If confirmed, it would be the first Ebola-related death outside Africa.
> 
> A Nigerian nurse who treated a man with Ebola died and five others are sick after coming in contract with him, a health official said. The death of the unidentified nurse is the country's second from Ebola.
> 
> In late July, Patrick Sawyer, a 40-year-old American of Liberian descent, flew from Liberia's capital to the Nigerian megacity of Lagos, introducing the virus there.
> 
> Experts say people infected with Ebola can spread the disease only through their bodily fluids and after they show symptoms.The incubation period can last up to 21 days.
> 
> Spain's Defence Ministry said Wednesday a medically equipped Airbus 310 is ready to fly to Liberia to repatriate Miguel Pajares, a Spanish missionary priest who has tested positive for the Ebola virus.
> 
> Pajares is one of three missionaries being kept in isolation at the San Jose de Monrovia Hospital in Liberia who has tested positive for the virus, Spain's San Juan de Dios hospital order, a Catholic humanitarian group that runs hospitals around the world, said Tuesday.


----------



## northstarprepper

The American media are staying rather low key so far today. That may change as we approach the news deadline hour for the networks. Cable news is fairly quiet though. I am wondering if they have been asked to keep things on the down low for a bit while the government decides what they are facing and what they are going to do about it. I would imagine, after reading Naekid's post, that they are waiting on the WHO's input as to the next step. Our CDC is usually in lockstep with them and provide a lot of the brains and funding for the WHO as well. We shall see soon.

It would likely be a great idea to tone it down, so as not to panic the sheeple. We have a good idea what to do, but the majority of the sheep will still be glued to "Dancing with the Cars" or whatever the latest fad is. When it finally sinks in that they are in danger they will try to rush here, there, and everywhere to get everything from stores that have nothing left. I feel kind of sorry for them in a way. I wish more of them weren't so foolish.


----------



## Caribou

I'm pretty sure that the ebola virus is smaller than the blood cells that mosquitos love so much. I doubt that virus size is a factor. Flies, mosquitos, and other bugs transmit various pathogens. Why one insect transmits disease "X" and another transmits disease "Y" I don't know. I suspect that some pathogens are more resilient than others and that some carriers are more suitable to specific pathogens. For example, an insect bites an infected individual, two minutes later it bites a healthy individual and transmits the disease while if it had bitten the same healthy individual an hour later the virus might be dead. This is all theory and has no bearing on any particular disease. Some diseases may remain active longer than the insects life expectancy. A different insect might not provide a suitable environment.

For centuries sailors told stories about rogue waves. These stories were considered fabrications until a scientist "discovered" rogue waves. We know that the flu can be transmitted 20ft by a cough because a scientist told us so. We know that ebola is not transferred through coughing because no scientist has documented it. Huh? So, don't worry, you're totally safe, till they tell you that you're not.

See Grimm, nothing to worry about. As long as we can keep the scientists away from mosquitos and ebola patients that are coughing you are totally safe.


----------



## catdog6949

*Case in New York*

I will ask everyone again! There was a case of a man who had traveled too West Africa, who presented himself too a NY hospital? Has Anyone Heard Anymore about him????

Thankyou;

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Quills

catdog6949 said:


> I will ask everyone again! There was a case of a man who had traveled too West Africa, who presented himself too a NY hospital? Has Anyone Heard Anymore about him????
> 
> Thankyou;
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


This is what is on the RSOE site regarding that case:



> Heightened concern about the Ebola virus has led to alarms being raised at three hospitals in New York City. But so far, no Ebola cases have turned up. The latest episode involved a man who had recently been to West Africa, and who went to the emergency room at Mount Sinai Hospital in Manhattan late Sunday with a high fever and gastrointestinal problems, the hospital reported on Monday. He is being kept in isolation at the hospital while tests are being done for Ebola, a deadly disease, but also for other illnesses that could have caused his symptoms. But the city's health department issued a statement on Monday saying that after consulting with Mount Sinai and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, "the health department has concluded that the patient is unlikely to have Ebola. Specimens are being tested for common causes of illness and to definitively exclude Ebola. Testing results will be made available by C.D.C. as soon as they are available." At NYU Langone Medical Center last week, a patient who went to the emergency room with a fever and who mentioned a recent visit to West Africa was given a mask and moved to a secluded area, said Dr. Michael Phillips, the hospital's director of Infection Prevention and Control. But further questioning revealed that the patient had not visited any of the affected countries, "so we stopped right there," Dr. Phillips said.


----------



## catdog6949

*NY case.......*

Thankyou, I had heard a lot then , nothing, so I did not know? Thank's again!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Grimm

catdog6949 said:


> I will ask everyone again! There was a case of a man who had traveled too West Africa, who presented himself too a NY hospital? Has Anyone Heard Anymore about him????
> 
> Thankyou;
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


The CDC confirmed that they only just received this man's test samples yesterday and it takes at least 48 hours before results will be available.


----------



## northstarprepper

I read in a research paper that live Ebola virus was extracted from dried blood after 24 hours. It seems to be a very hardy virus and also possible that during decontamination, the sprayers may have missed a spot or had a dried spot of blood from previous use with active virus. Because it is susceptible to common disinfectants, I was surprised to read that...although with Ebola, careless once is dead once. Long hours, hot weather, hot suits, bad food, bad conditions all around. After enduring this long enough, anyone could make a mistake. That Doctor may turn out to literally be, the luckiest man alive.


----------



## Woody

Quills said:


> This is what is on the RSOE site regarding that case:





> Heightened concern about the Ebola virus has led to alarms being raised at three hospitals in New York City. But so far, no Ebola cases have turned up. The latest episode involved a man who had recently been to West Africa, and who went to the emergency room at Mount Sinai Hospital in Manhattan late Sunday with a high fever and gastrointestinal problems, the hospital reported on Monday. He is being kept in isolation at the hospital while tests are being done for Ebola, a deadly disease, but also for other illnesses that could have caused his symptoms. But the city's health department issued a statement on Monday saying that after consulting with Mount Sinai and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, "the health department has concluded that the patient is unlikely to have Ebola. Specimens are being tested for common causes of illness and to definitively exclude Ebola. Testing results will be made available by C.D.C. as soon as they are available." At NYU Langone Medical Center last week, a patient who went to the emergency room with a fever and who mentioned a recent visit to West Africa was given a mask and moved to a secluded area, said Dr. Michael Phillips, the hospital's director of Infection Prevention and Control. But further questioning revealed that the patient had not visited any of the affected countries, "so we stopped right there," Dr. Phillips said.


Replying with quote doesn't capture part of the quote "But further questioning revealed that the patient had not visited any of the affected countries, "so we stopped right there," Dr. Phillips said."

So, with this thing having been around for weeks now, maybe longer, they are ONLY worrying if someone visited certain areas in Africa? That might make sense if they had already quarantined these areas and anyone who left had to go through a 3 week quarantine. But, from what I have been reading there are still a lot of questions about how it can spread. And with a 2 to 21 day incubation period, that could mean a lot of folks walking around all over the world...

Since I am in the don't trust anything my Government tells me camp, especially to avoid any kind of sheeple panic, there is more to the story we have not heard yet. I'm leaning more and more to the where did this particular strain originate?


----------



## northstarprepper

First cases in this outbreak were reported in the jungle areas where Guinea, Sierra Leone, and Liberia meet. That happened in March of 2014.

As to how it can spread, it has never been PROVEN that it can be transmitted through airborne means with humans. It HAS been proven to be transmitted through airborne means in lab tests with monkeys and in another test that involved pigs and monkeys. Therefore, it CANNOT be transmitted through airborne means like the flu, according to the MSM. If you believe them, well you probably wouldn't be on this site if you believed them, now would ya?

Tonight's news will have twenty-five minutes of nothing on the Obumbler African Summit (it's about his legacy, you know), and one minute saying nothing new on the Ebola front. The other four minutes will be saved for Hillary and Bill updates for 2016. I saw a link on the drudge site that said Obama referenced himself 68 times in his speech, so 25 minutes might not cover it. Ebola might get cut out. Otherwise, you could hear a pin drop, other than the CNN article on why you don't have to worry. 

UPDATE: In an update I just finished reading on Reuters (and I am still shaking my head in disbelief), they said that the government of Nigeria stated today that because "of a doctors' strike" they have been unable to trace 43 of the 70 people who they know were in close contact with the American who died in Lagos nearly a week ago. I guess they do not have policemen or federal agents of any kind in Nigeria. So, instead of stopping a potential pandemic in its tracks, they blame a silly strike for not tracking down potential carriers of a very deadly disease. Wow. I thought our government was bad. I bet the president of Nigeria was posing for pics with Barack today too. In the same article, they said that one of the nurses who treated Mr. Sawyer (the American who died) died yesterday of Ebola. Yet, they do nothing. 43 potential carriers of a terrifying disease that could devastate your biggest city and the most populous nation in Africa and you do...nothing. Now we know why Africa always asks for aid and can never seem to handle even the most minor of problems.


----------



## Freyadog

Just read that the guy in NY does not have the Ebola virus. Most of us knew that that would be the outcome whether he has it or not.

To keep down panic? probably. Is it true? unlikely.


----------



## Woody

*Ok, I did some poking around*

This all had me curious so I looked around a bit. Found three interesting articles. To further pad my post count I will post them individually ;-})

First article was this:

"*Drug given to American Ebola patients is produced in Kentucky using tobacco plants*"

Read more here: http://www.kentucky.com/2014/08/04/3365612/drug-given-to-american-ebola-victims.html

The drug being credited with potentially saving the lives of two American missionaries infected with the deadly Ebola virus was produced in Owensboro.

The serum wasn't manufactured but grown - in a greenhouse full of genetically modified tobacco plants.

Kentucky BioProcessing, acquired by Reynolds American in January, conducts contract research and development for San Diego-based Mapp Biopharmaceutical, said David Howard, spokesman for RAI Ser vices, a subsidiary of Reynolds American.

"In the last week, Kentucky BioProcessing complied with a request from Emory University and Samaritan's Purse to provide a very limited amount (of the compound) to Emory, and KPB has done that," Howard said.

CNN and NBC News reported Monday that ZMapp had been given to Dr. Kent Brantly and Nancy Writebol, who have been described as showing significant improvement.

The experimental drug apparently had never been tested on humans.

In 2007, Mapp, working under contract for the U.S. Department of Defense and other federal agencies, engaged KBP to develop a process to manufacture a compound designed to be a post-exposure treatment for Ebola virus.

That compound was MB-003 or ZMapp, a cocktail of antibodies that has proven to be the most effective treatment so far in fighting off the Ebola virus.

In a study published last year, scientists at the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases reported that 43 percent of infected nonhuman primates recovered after receiving the treatment intravenously 104 to 120 hours after infection - after symptoms developed.

"Mapp Biopharmaceutical has the structure of this protein to battle the Ebola. And KPB is building that protein," Howard said.

In Owensboro, tobacco plants are "infected" with the protein, he said, and then they reproduce it "like a photocopier."

The desired proteins are extracted from the plants and purified into a serum.

Scientists have long known that tobacco readily picks up genes inserted into it. The Owensboro facility uses that ability to quickly and inexpensively produce large volumes of a compound within weeks.

KBP also has been selected for work on some of the biggest health threats on the planet, including H1N1 vaccine production, an anti-rabies antibody, norovirus or the "cruise ship virus," HIV prevention, parvovirus, and HPV vaccine.

ZMapp, the drug used on the American Ebola victims, has not been approved in the United States or other countries, Howard said, but the Owensboro facility had begun ramping up production for anticipated drug approval testing protocols this year.

That process might be accelerated now.

"KBP is working closely with Mapp and other agencies to increase production, but that process will take several months," Howard said.


----------



## Woody

*So, I got to thinking...*

How long has Ebola been an issue? I have heard about it in the past, but nothing like this current 'outbreak'. SOMEONE must have been worrying about it if they had been working on a 'cure' or 'treatment' already. SO, where best to look but our own beloved Govt sites.

Chronology of Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever Outbreaks

Known Cases and Outbreaks of Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever, in Chronological Order

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/resources/outbreak-table.html

Year(s)

Country

Ebola subtype

Reported number of human cases

Reported number (%) of deaths among cases

Situation

1976
Zaire (Democratic Republic of the Congo - DRC) Ebola virus 318 280 (88%) Occurred in Yambuku and surrounding area. Disease was spread by close personal contact and by use of contaminated needles and syringes in hospitals/clinics. This outbreak was the first recognition of the disease. 1

1976
Sudan (South Sudan) Sudan virus 284 151 (53%) Occurred in Nzara, Maridi and the surrounding area. Disease was spread mainly through close personal contact within hospitals. Many medical care personnel were infected. 2

1976
England Sudan virus 1 0 Laboratory infection by accidental stick of contaminated needle. 3

1977
Zaire Ebola virus 1 1 (100%) Noted retrospectively in the village of Tandala. 4

1979
Sudan (South Sudan) Sudan virus 34 22 (65%) Occured in Nzara, Maridi. Recurrent outbreak at the same site as the 1976 Sudan epidemic. 5

1989
USA Reston virus 0 0 Ebola-Reston virus was introduced into quarantine facilities in Virginia and Pennsylvania by monkeys imported from the Philippines. 6

1990
USA Reston virus 4 (asymptomatic) 0 Ebola-Reston virus was introduced once again into quarantine facilities in Virginia, and Texas by monkeys imported from the Philippines. Four humans developed antibodies but did not get sick. 7

1989-1990
Philippines Reston virus 3 (asymptomatic) 0 High mortality among cynomolgus macaques in a primate facility responsible for exporting animals in the USA. 8
Three workers in the animal facility developed antibodies but did not get sick. 9

1992
Italy Reston virus 0 0 Ebola-Reston virus was introduced into quarantine facilities in Sienna by monkeys imported from the same export facility in the Philippines that was involved in the episodes in the United States. No humans were infected. 10

1994
Gabon Ebola virus 52 31 (60%) Occured in Mékouka and other gold-mining camps deep in the rain forest. Initially thought to be yellow fever; identified as Ebola hemorrhagic fever in 1995. 11

1994
Ivory Coast Taï Forest virus 1 0 Scientist became ill after conducting an autopsy on a wild chimpanzee in the Tai Forest. The patient was treated in Switzerland. 12

1995
Democratic Republic of the Congo (formerly Zaire) Ebola virus 315 250 (81%) Occured in Kikwit and surrounding area. Traced to index case-patient who worked in forest adjoining the city. Epidemic spread through families and hospitals. 13

1996 (January-April)
Gabon Ebola virus 37 21 (57%) Occured in Mayibout area. A chimpanzee found dead in the forest was eaten by people hunting for food. Nineteen people who were involved in the butchery of the animal became ill; other cases occured in family members. 11

1996-1997 (July-January)
Gabon Ebola virus 60 45 (74%) Occurred in Booué area with transport of patients to Libreville. Index case-patient was a hunter who lived in a forest camp. Disease was spread by close contact with infected persons. A dead chimpanzee found in the forest at the time was determined to be infected. 11

1996
South Africa Ebola virus 2 1 (50%) A medical professional traveled from Gabon to Johannesburg, South Africa, after having treated Ebola virus-infected patients and thus having been exposed to the virus. He was hospitalized, and a nurse who took care of him became infected and died. 14

1996
USA Reston virus 0 0 Ebola-Reston virus was introduced into a quarantine facility in Texas by monkeys imported from the Philippines. No human infections were identified. 15

1996
Philippines Reston virus 0 0 Ebola-Reston virus was identified in a mokey export facility in the Philippines. No human infections were identified. 16

1996
Russia Ebola virus 1 1 (100%) Laboratory contamination 17

2000-2001
Uganda Sudan virus 425 224 (53%) Occurred in Gulu, Masindi, and Mbarara districts of Uganda. The three most important risks associated with Ebola virus infection were attending funerals of Ebola hemorrhagic fever case-patients, having contact with case-patients in one's family, and providing medical care to Ebola case-patients without using adequate personal protective measures. 18

October 2001-March 2002
Gabon Ebola virus 65 53 (82%) Outbreak occured over the border of Gabon and the Republic of the Congo. 19

October 2001-March 2002
Republic of Congo Ebola virus 57 43 (75%) Outbreak occurred over the border of Gabon and the Republic of the Congo. This was the first time that Ebola hemorrhagic fever was reported in the Republic of the Congo. 19

December 2002-April 2003
Republic of Congo Ebola virus 143 128 (89%) Outbreak occurred in the districts of Mbomo and Kéllé in Cuvette Ouest Département. 20

November-December 2003
Republic of Congo Ebola virus 35 29 (83%) Outbreak occured in Mbomo and Mbandza villages located in Mbomo distric, Cuvette Ouest Département. 21

2004
Sudan (South Sudan) Sudan virus 17 7 (41%) Outbreak occurred in Yambio county of southern Sudan. This outbreak was concurrent with an outbreak of measles in the same area, and several suspected EHF cases were later reclassified as measeles cases. 22

2004
Russia Ebola virus 1 1 (100%) Laboratory contamination. 23

2007
Democratic Republic of Congo Ebola virus 264 187 (71%) Outbreak occurred in Kasai Occidental Province. The outbreak was declared over November 20. Last confirmed case on October 4 and last death on October 10. 24 25

December 2007-January 2008
Uganda Bundibugyo virus 149 37 (25%) Outbreak occurred in Bundibugyo District in western Uganda. First reported occurance of a new strain. 26

November 2008
Philippines Reston virus 6 (asymptomatic) 0 First known occurrence of Ebola-Reston in pigs. Strain closely similar to earlier strains. Six workers from the pig farm and slaughterhouse developed antibodies but did not become sick. 27 28

December 2008-February 2009
Democratic Republic of the Congo Ebola virus 32 15 (47%) Outbreak occurred in the Mweka and luebo health zones of the Province of Kasai Occidental. 29

May 2011
Uganda Sudan virus 1 1 (100%) The Ugandan Ministry of Health informed the public that a patient with suspected Ebola Hemorrhagic fever died on May 6, 2011 in the Luwero district, Uganda. The quick diagnosis from a blood sample of Ebola virus was provided by the new CDC Viral Hemorrhagic Fever laboratory installed at the Uganda Viral Research Institute (UVRI). 30

June-October 2012
Uganda Sudan virus 11* 4* (36.4%) Outbreak occurred in the Kibaale District of Uganda. Laboratory tests of blood samples were conducted by the UVRI and the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). 31

June-November 2012
Democratic Republic of the Congo Bundibugyo virus 36* 13* (36.1%) Outbreak occurred in DRC's Province Orientale. Laboratory support was provided through CDC and the Public Health Agency of Canada (PHAC)'s field laboratory in Isiro, and through the CDC/UVRI lab in Uganda. The outbreak in DRC has no epidemiologic link to the near contemporaneous Ebola outbreak in the Kibaale district of Uganda. 31

November 2012-January 2013
Uganda Sudan virus 6* 3* (50%) Outbreak occurred in the Luwero District. CDC assisted the Ministry of Health in the epidemiologic and diagnostic aspects of the outbreak. Testing of samples by CDC's Viral Special Pathogens Branch occurred at UVRI in Entebbe. 31

March 2014-Present
Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone, Nigeria Ebola virus 1070* 603 (56.3%)* Ongoing outbreak across Guinea, northern Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Nigeria. Numbers of patients is constantly evolving due to the on-going investigation. 32


----------



## Woody

*So, I poked around a bit more...*

NOTE: Damn, got booted just as I finished this post!!! Sorry, let me see if I do it justice this second time...

So, I poked around a bit more...

"The Ebola Strain Links African Outbreak To A Lab Escape"

http://www.rense.com/general96/ebostrain.html

Hrmmm. Feeds all us tin foil hat folks thinking. But is it true? I'll pull a few selected paragraphs out of context, then post the full article for those with the time to read it.

"As newly arrived patients are treated at US hospitals in Atlanta and New York, the most alarming aspect of the spreading Ebola outbreak across four West African countries is the strain's probable origin as an escapee from a medical-research laboratory.

As early as May, a prophetic warning came from Heinz Feldman, former head of the Canadian laboratory that created the ZMapp drug-cocktail used to treat missionary doctors Kent Brantly and Nancy Writebol. Now serving as chief virologist at the Rocky Mountain Laboratory in Montana, Feldman has urged a halt to international shipments of infected tissue and pressed for the formation of secure national laboratories in every country to handle samples of contagious pathogens (The New England Journal of Medicine). "

*****

"In the 1990s, ZEBOV-infected parts of Zaire, since renamed the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC), were quarantined inside a World Health Organization (WHO) cordon, under a decontamination campaign that led to the chemical-spraying or burning down of entire villages. Since that horrific containment program in remote Central Africa, a rural area with few roads or communications links, the Zaire stain has been suppressed due to close monitoring by health authorities, border police and immigration officials.

How one of the deadliest viral strains in human history could have jumped a distance of 4,000 kilometers undetected from Central to West Africa defies logic. Retracing its path will be difficult to track down when West African medical personnel are overwhelmed with new cases while foreign physicians and non-governmental groups flee the region. The challenge of retracing Zaire ebola is compounded by the recent death of epidemiologist Sheik Humarr Khan, one of the continent's top field doctors who was posted at Kenema Government Hospital in Sierra Leone."

***
"ZEBOV from the Zaire outbreak was weaponized by the Soviet military, as revealed to the US Congress by defector Dr. Kenneth Alibeck in 1998. The former deputy director of Russia's Biopreparal biosecurity program testified that ebola was a major target for weaponization and cloned with equine influenza. President Boris Yeltsin later confirmed such claims that Russia had continued to conduct biowarfare research after signing the Convention against Bioweapons."

***

AH HA!!! IT IS RUSSIA!!!!! Them commie red bastiges!!! But wait, they don't mention any of the things the U. S. has working on, wonder why that is?

Oh, here is the full article for y'all.

The Ebola Strain Links African
Outbreak To A Lab Escape 
By Yoichi Shimatsu
Exclusive to Rense 
8-6-14

As newly arrived patients are treated at US hospitals in Atlanta and New York, the most alarming aspect of the spreading Ebola outbreak across four West African countries is the strain's probable origin as an escapee from a medical-research laboratory.

As early as May, a prophetic warning came from Heinz Feldman, former head of the Canadian laboratory that created the ZMapp drug-cocktail used to treat missionary doctors Kent Brantly and Nancy Writebol. Now serving as chief virologist at the Rocky Mountain Laboratory in Montana, Feldman has urged a halt to international shipments of infected tissue and pressed for the formation of secure national laboratories in every country to handle samples of contagious pathogens (The New England Journal of Medicine).

The virologist, who provided medical aid to Sierra Leone, disclosed that it requires a 14-day period between shipping a medical sample from Liberia, hub of the pandemic, to the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) in Atlanta, Georgia, before receiving a diagnosis. In the interval, physicians depend only physical symptoms as an indicator of the specific disease affecting patients, most of whom suffer multiple diseases and chronic disorders. The delay can be fatal to other patients and medical staff in cases of ebola virus infection.

Besides the long delays in a limbo of uncertainty, another potential problem is the mishandling of medical samples from clinics in isolated villages via informal transport networks of visiting doctors and couriers sent to the air-cargo offices. The odds of a medical technician or deliveryman accidentally breaking a container and self-infecting are not improbable, and in rebellion-torn regions like western Africa a small package en route can easily fall into the hands of marauding bands of rebels or criminal elements. The risks of inadvertent infection are unacceptably high.

Inefficient transport of medical samples could explain why the current Western African outbreak is not of the endemic (local-originated ) variant Ivory Coast ebola (EBO-C1). Instead, the now-prevalent virus is the foreign ZEBOV, or Zaire ebola, the most virulent of the four types of this pathogen.

In the 1990s, ZEBOV-infected parts of Zaire, since renamed the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC), were quarantined inside a World Health Organization (WHO) cordon, under a decontamination campaign that led to the chemical-spraying or burning down of entire villages. Since that horrific containment program in remote Central Africa, a rural area with few roads or communications links, the Zaire stain has been suppressed due to close monitoring by health authorities, border police and immigration officials.

How one of the deadliest viral strains in human history could have jumped a distance of 4,000 kilometers undetected from Central to West Africa defies logic. Retracing its path will be difficult to track down when West African medical personnel are overwhelmed with new cases while foreign physicians and non-governmental groups flee the region. The challenge of retracing Zaire ebola is compounded by the recent death of epidemiologist Sheik Humarr Khan, one of the continent's top field doctors who was posted at Kenema Government Hospital in Sierra Leone.

As a stern precedent, the 2002 SARS outbreak in Hong Kong started with just one infected guest at the Metropole Hotel but quickly led to a wave of infections inside city hospitals and a WHO-imposed 6-month travel ban to the island. The arrival of an infected passenger at JFK Airport, New York, raises the threat of a similar public-health crisis across North America.

*Bush's Project BioShield *

The chaos, delays and atmosphere of secrecy surrounding and undermining the global fight against contagious diseases is largely due to anti-terrorism concerns in the United States in the wake of the 2001 anthrax attacks after 911. In response to the mailings of "white powder" envelopes to Congress, the White House and federal agencies, President George W. Bush authorized Project BioShield as an integral part of his war on terrorism.

The ill-defined but sweeping BioShield program led to a bureaucratic consolidation of all related medical research under the Science and Technology Directorate (S&T) of the Department of Homeland Security (DHS), which handles many other issues ranging from aircraft safety and controls over explosives.

In a parallel extension of national security, the microbiology of infectious diseases was reclassified by the Pentagon as "biological-warfare countermeasures", under the supervision of the US Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases (AMRAIID) at Fort Detrick, Maryland, and the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) in Bethesda, Md., home of military Walter Reed Hospital.

*Defense Contractors Go Viral *

Under an R&D "outsourcing" policy similar to the deployment of defense contractors in Iraq and Afghanistan, the Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA), based at Fort Belvoir, Virginia, has dispensed multimillion-dollar research contracts to large pharmaceuticals like GlaxoSmithKline and Rothschild-owned Sanofi, as well as smaller "favorite son" contractors with insider connections to the Defense Department or the CIA, including Mapp Biopharmaceutical based in San Diego.

The smaller biotech start-ups like Mapp are usually run by younger hotshot researchers out for fame and instant riches that come from playing fast-and-loose with biochemistry and medical ethics. Proprietary tussles with patent holders, rushed and sloppy lab procedures, budgetary corner-cutting, a competitive drive against more cautious labs, and executive misappropriation of grant monies can end up with the doctoring of lab results and other serious lapses.

Prior to the much-publicized single dose was donated to Dr. Brantly in Sierra Leone, two of the three antibodies in ZMapp drug cocktail had never been tested in macaque monkeys, much less in clinical trials with human patients. Tests in mice alone are inadequate and seriously unethical since small rodents have entirely different immune responses from humans to blood coagulation and lymph disorders. The sole "proof" of ZMapp's efficacy and lack of side effects is the company's own claims. Treatment without testing is reckless.

Since the provision of the untested drug violates FDA regulations, one is led to wonder if the two missionary doctors with Samaritan Purse, a group headed by evangelist Billy Graham's millionaire son Franklin, were actually infected with Zaire ebola or by a much less-virulent strain of a similar disease. Perhaps their lives were saved with the high degree of confidence, shown by CDD officials, that could only come from secret clinical tests on prisoners, military personnel in Veterans Administration hospitals or unsuspecting patients in the developing world.

*Mapping the Zaire Virus *

Mapp Biopharmaceutical is the US-licensed patent holder for the drug cocktail administered to doctors Brantly and Writebol. San Diego-based Mapp Bio is merely the conduit for a Pentagon grant of $8 million in cost plus fees. The actual R&D done on the the ZMapp serum formulation involved a half-dozen other entities:

- the three drug components are commercially replicated through genetic modified (GM) tobacco plants at the Owensboro indoor farm of Kentucky Bioprocessing, a subsidiary of the Reynolds America cigarette company;

- proprietary holder of one of the antibodies, MB-003, is LeafBio, the San Diego-based US commercialization partner of Mapp Pharm;

- the intellectual property manager for the ZMAb antibody is Defyrus, a Toronto-based "private biodefence company that collaborates with public health agencies and military R&D partners in the United States, United Kingdom and Canada to develop and sell a broad spectrum anti-viral drugs and vaccine system as medical countermeasures to bioterrorist threats and emerging infectious diseases;"

- the monkey lab research into ZMAb efficacy against Zaire ebola was done under Dr. Feldman during his term at the Special Pathogens Program of the Canadian National Health Agency in Manitoba, Winnipeg, Canada;

- Defyrus acquired its profolio of biowarfare viruses from the UK Defence Science and Technology Laboratory, a research arm of the British Ministry of Defence.

- The original patent holder of the UK Defence virus portfolio is The Queen of England and Canada, Elizabeth II, the world's wealthiest individual.

*The Pharma Cartel *

This complex web of partnerships is a series of front companies, similar to how the Medellin cartel structures its operations in foreign markets. Instead of psychotropic drugs, the product is biowarfare toxins and their corollary, antidotes. The ethical situation becomes cloudier on the discovery that the" "self-sacrificing media-lionized Doctor Brantly belongs to an organization controlled by Franklin Graham, son of the late evangelist Billy Graham, notorious million-dollar annual income as CEO of a charity.

The current ebola "cure" is reminiscent of how former Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld's Gilead pharmaceuticals perfectly timed its marketing of Tamiflu at the height of the panic during the H5N1 avian influenza outbreaks of 2003-06. Infectious diseases and their dubious "cures" are being exploited in a mafia-style protection racket and governments and law-enforcement agencies have done nothing to stop it and instead promote these corporate labyrinths. After governments and consumers spent billions of dollars on supposed prevention, a panel of health experts recently declared that Tamiflu has been "largely ineffective."

Not to be outdone by the Pentagon, the CIA also maintains a presence in the infectious disease field through USAID's "emerging pandemic threat program" called PREDICT. One of the key participants was Brad Schneider, laboratory director for the NGO MetaBiota. The non-profit proffers its thinly veiled cover by proclaiming: "We offer a radically different approach to infectious disease threats. Our solutions transform health information into actionable intelligence."

Schneider, notably, is a Google scholar, and Google has the closest research relationship with the Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) and the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA).

Actionable Intelligence? Is the CIA going to deliver pathogens with drone strikes?

*Ebola as Weapon for Israel *

ZEBOV from the Zaire outbreak was weaponized by the Soviet military, as revealed to the US Congress by defector Dr. Kenneth Alibeck in 1998. The former deputy director of Russia's Biopreparal biosecurity program testified that ebola was a major target for weaponization and cloned with equine influenza. President Boris Yeltsin later confirmed such claims that Russia had continued to conduct biowarfare research after signing the Convention against Bioweapons.

Following the collapse of the USSR, many of the Soviet biowarfare experts accepted Israeli invitations to immigrate to the Jewish state. The Russian Jewish emigrees upgraded the in-house research at the Nes Ziona biowarfare center south of Tel Aviv. The Israeli biowarfare program began in the 1948 Nakba expulsion of Palestinians with the typhus poisoning of village water wells to discourage their return. The typhus samples were acquired by David Green Ben-Gurion, while the full-blown Israeli biowarfare program was later inaugurated by President Ephraim Katachalsky Katzir. The Israeli biowarfare program has since been greatly enhanced with biotech expertise at Ben Gurion University in the Negev and the Rothschild-financed Ariel University.

The epicenter of ebola and the related Marburg filovirus has special interest for Israel, which is a supporter of the Tutsi government in Rwanda, bordering mineral-rich Congo-Zaire, and in West Africa, a center of "blood" diamond mining. The focus on a Zionist connection arises from the close cooperation between Israel and the apartheid South African regime in the development of genetic-targeted microorganisms. The fact that researchers of European ancestry have survived the first phase of the West African contagion tentatively points to a well-planned campaign of extermination of African people, and is therefore not just a mere public-health threat but a crime against humanity of the highest order.

The speed of this spreading pandemic and the ongoing evacuation of foreign medical personnel will make it practically impossible to identify Patient A, who carried ebola from Zaire to Western Africa. Without that elusive bit of information, it will be difficult to conclusively determine whether the reemergence of Zaire ebola is the result of an unintended virus escape from a medical laboratory or a deliberate act of genocidal terrorism.

Yoichi Shimatsu, a Hong Kong-based science journalist, led public-health information programs on innovative approaches to stopping the SARS coronavirus outbreak and Asian avian influenza pandemics. He also investigated attempts by the Aum Shinrikyo sect in Japan to obtain ebola virus samples from Central Africa.


----------



## Hooch

Woody..the other book i posted a picture of...biohazard...go see whos story it is...

Its a VERY interesting read....


----------



## northstarprepper

Woody, that was perhaps the most informative post I have ever read on any news site...you get my vote to be our very own PSMSM. Absolutely great article, scary in its implications, especially that these companies and their politically connected leaders are playing a very cruel game on the public, a game with thousands of losers worldwide every year. I always wondered how the flu always showed up at the same time every single year, even though we still were in a church full of people every Sunday and daycares and summer schools go year round. If they actually started this outbreak on purpose, I hope they rot in hell while their still alive. I wondered about this bug from the beginning...not as fatal as the Zaire strain for sure, or even the Marburg outbreak, which was very likely Ebola by another name. This now makes sense if it was mixed with equine influenza to make it more easy to transmit to others. It's not enough that they have enough nukes to kill all of us three or four times over, now they have to make this AFTER they sign the treaty. Hey Barack, go get Putin to sign another disarmament treaty...the Russians can be trusted! Amazing article. Makes me afraid of what they are doing with the bad bird flu. And twenty other bugs we will never be able to afford the cure for. How did that song go? Proud to be an American...


----------



## northstarprepper

Good morning to all. The headline on drudge Ebola section this morning (8-7-14) is that Nigeria is declaring a state of emergency. Five more of the health workers that treated the American who died there last week have come down with confirmed cases of Ebola. I did notice an oddity in the accompanying photograph...a worker at the airport was wearing a cartridge type respirator and not the usual fiber ones. Interesting. 

Also, Reuters reports the CDC has raised its travel warning to a 1, meaning no travel to western Africa is advised for any reason, as if anyone other than medical personnel would travel there. We should hear later this morning from the WHO. They are meeting in Europe about whether to classify this Ebola outbreak as a worldwide emergency. Their report will affect air travel, commerce, and much more so it is important. West Africa is a complete mess right now, but for those of you just stopping in, please read Woody's post on the last page about the possible origins of this virus. It will make your blood run cold. I very highly recommend that post as required reading.


----------



## nightwing

northstarprepper said:


> Good morning to all. The headline on drudge Ebola section this morning (8-7-14) is that Nigeria is declaring a state of emergency. Five more of the health workers that treated the American who died there last week have come down with confirmed cases of Ebola. I did notice an oddity in the accompanying photograph...a worker at the airport was wearing a cartridge type respirator and not the usual fiber ones. Interesting.
> 
> Also, Reuters reports the CDC has raised its travel warning to a 1, meaning no travel to western Africa is advised for any reason, as if anyone other than medical personnel would travel there. We should hear later this morning from the WHO. They are meeting in Europe about whether to classify this Ebola outbreak as a worldwide emergency. Their report will affect air travel, commerce, and much more so it is important. West Africa is a complete mess right now, but for those of you just stopping in, please read Woody's post on the last page about the possible origins of this virus. It will make your blood run cold. I very highly recommend that post as required reading.


I thought I remembered a movie years ago called "the band played on"
About the Titanic disaster We are on a ship a ship of fools I fear.


----------



## Tweto

Dr Thomas Frieden (head of the CDC) will testify today (2pm eastern time) to congress about Ebola.


----------



## northstarprepper

The same head of the CDC who allowed sloppy handling of anthrax on his watch and let the minions take the fall. Lackadaisical attitudes always start from the top down. Nonetheless, it will be interesting to see just how honest he is. We know they will never admit that this is weaponized Ebola. But if he downplays the risk, he sets us up for trouble if it does come here. If he gives too harsh of a warning the press will eat him alive as a scaremonger. I expect him to urge caution with travel restrictions and hospitals getting better training. The usual stuff.


----------



## nightwing

northstarprepper said:


> The same head of the CDC who allowed sloppy handling of anthrax on his watch and let the minions take the fall. Lackadaisical attitudes always start from the top down. Nonetheless, it will be interesting to see just how honest he is. We know they will never admit that this is weaponized Ebola. But if he downplays the risk, he sets us up for trouble if it does come here. If he gives too harsh of a warning the press will eat him alive as a scaremonger. I expect him to urge caution with travel restrictions and hospitals getting better training. The usual stuff.


:scratch yeppers those are the ones, don't you just feel so safe and secure :nuts:


----------



## NaeKid

*VOX report*

Conspiracy or truth???

Your comments?

*American Ebola victims are the subjects of a science experiment*

http://www.vox.com/2014/8/5/5968749...ubject-of-science-experiment-ZMapp/in/5712456



> In the absence of official confirmation about how the two American patients with Ebola are being treated, rumor and speculation filled the void.
> 
> First were the reports that the blood serum of a teenage Ebola survivor may have saved Dr. Kent Brantly and Nancy Writebol, who contacted the deadly disease in Liberia while working with the Christian aid organization Samaritan's Purse. The latest news centers around an experimental "secret serum" called ZMapp. Already, CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta has proclaimed that the medicine "appears to have worked."
> 
> Sadly, Dr. Gupta seems to be over-promising. Here's why.
> 
> *Treating Ebola with the blood of a survivor*
> 
> The science behind the first alleged treatment - using the blood serum of a survivor to cure those who are suffering - is the subject of controversy in the Ebola research community, said Dr. Thomas Geisbert, a professor or microbiology and immunology at the University of Texas Medical Branch.
> 
> "Back in 1995 during the large outbreak of Ebola Zaire virus in the Democratic Republic of the Congo, there were reports that convalescent serum was used from people who survived Ebola to treat people who were infected," he said.
> 
> A small case series report about the treatment involving eight patients was published in the Journal of Infectious Diseases. Only one of the eight people died, a fatality rate much lower than the then-outbreak, which killed some 80 percent of those infected.
> 
> Unfortunately, however, the serum theory was not confirmed by later studies. "When we tested that hypothesis in a lab, and took convalescent blood from animals who survived and gave it to Ebola-infected animals, they all died," said Dr. Geisbert. "There was the belief that most of those patients treated were in the process of recovering anyway."
> 
> *The "secret serum"*
> 
> Yesterday, the "secret serum" called ZMapp emerged as the primary treatment of the Americans. This is an antibody therapy developed by several stakeholders - Mapp Biopharmaceutical, Inc. and LeafBio in San Diego, Defyrus Inc. from Toronto, the U.S. government and the Public Health Agency of Canada - to treat Ebola. It's made up of a cocktail of monoclonal antibodies, which are just lab-produced molecules that mimic the body's immune response.
> 
> To create these molecules, scientists gave mice Ebola proteins and watched the animals' immune systems respond. After identifying the antibodies that fought off the disease in mice, they created almost identical antibodies from plants for use in humans. The idea is that, when given to Ebola-infected people, the drug will boost their immune system so that they too can eliminate the virus.
> 
> But this drug has never undergone testing in people, only monkeys. The data on the efficacy of ZMapp in monkeys has never even been published.
> 
> Studies on similar drugs are not entirely confidence inducing, either. In this study, two of the four monkeys given monoclonal antibodies 48 hours after exposure to Ebola survived. In this second study, the animals had a 43 percent survival rate when given the drug cocktail after the onset of symptoms. So even though the treatment of monoclonal antibodies decreased the mortality rate - if given close to exposure of the illness - scientists haven't moved past these tiny animal studies to testing in actual people.
> 
> Mapp Biopharmaceuticals is also just one of some 25 labs in seven countries working on these antibody cocktails for Ebola, and none of them have entered a phase one trial in humans, according to the journal Science. For this reason Dr. Martin Hirsch, a Harvard virologist, told Vox, "It's too premature to say that the patients being treated miraculously improved."
> 
> That doesn't mean ZMapp isn't a promising therapy, however. It just means the American Ebola victims are effectively undergoing a science experiment. Even if they survive, it wasn't necessarily the drug that saved their lives. Over 20 percent of people who get this type of Ebola survive. To know whether the drug truly works, it needs to be properly tested in clinical trials. And doing that will require funding drug companies and governments may not want to invest.
> 
> *Why ZMapp?*
> 
> According to the US National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Samaritan's Purse contacted CDC officials working in Liberia. They asked about the status of several experimental Ebola treatments that they had identified for possible use in the infected American missionaries.
> 
> "CDC officials referred them to an NIH scientist who was on the ground in West Africa assisting with outbreak response efforts and broadly familiar with the various experimental treatment candidates," said an NIH spokesperson. "The scientist was able to informally answer some questions and referred them to appropriate company contacts to pursue their interest in obtaining experimental product."
> 
> Right now, Samaritan's Purse will not confirm why ZMapp ended up being the chosen treatment.


----------



## Woody

*But how did it start in that area?*

Did a search using "Kenema Lab in Sierra Leone"

It seems the U. S. had been doing research on Ebola.


----------



## northstarprepper

Yes, but the NIH in its infinite wisdom just cut off funding for the lab and hospital at Kenema. Talk about bizarre timing. The funding was mostly for a study of Lassa fever, a similar virus to Ebola. The funding ends at the start of their rainy season when they usually see an uptick in these outbreaks, plus malaria and cholera as well. Nice place to live, it sounds like to me.

The oddest news of the day is the director of the CDC saying Ebola will absolutely show up here in America. Now excuse me, but his comments about there being no way to prevent that with modern air travel and all just seem to be nothing but B.S. it is very easy to ban all visas to travelers from any country. Your embassy simply does not issue them during the time that Ebola is out of control. Without that visa, no person can travel from any of those countries to America. They can fly to Mexico city and try to cross illegally, and most likely the border patrol would have to let them in too, but you CAN stop legal travel from those countries, and our government is not doing it. The question is why?

Here in Minnesota, we have a suburb of the twin cities with a few thousand Liberian immigrants. They actually held a special Q&A session for them about Ebola last weekend. I guess we will get to import it up here first.


----------



## Gians

Woody said:


> .........................
> *Ebola as Weapon for Israel *
> 
> ZEBOV from the Zaire outbreak was weaponized by the Soviet military, as revealed to the US Congress by defector Dr. Kenneth Alibeck in 1998. The former deputy director of Russia's Biopreparal biosecurity program testified that ebola was a major target for weaponization and cloned with equine influenza. President Boris Yeltsin later confirmed such claims that Russia had continued to conduct biowarfare research after signing the Convention against Bioweapons.
> 
> Following the collapse of the USSR, many of the Soviet biowarfare experts accepted Israeli invitations to immigrate to the Jewish state. The Russian Jewish emigrees upgraded the in-house research at the Nes Ziona biowarfare center south of Tel Aviv. The Israeli biowarfare program began in the 1948 Nakba expulsion of Palestinians with the typhus poisoning of village water wells to discourage their return. The typhus samples were acquired by David Green Ben-Gurion, while the full-blown Israeli biowarfare program was later inaugurated by President Ephraim Katachalsky Katzir. The Israeli biowarfare program has since been greatly enhanced with biotech expertise at Ben Gurion University in the Negev and the Rothschild-financed Ariel University.
> 
> The epicenter of ebola and the related Marburg filovirus has special interest for Israel, which is a supporter of the Tutsi government in Rwanda, bordering mineral-rich Congo-Zaire, and in West Africa, a center of "blood" diamond mining. The focus on a Zionist connection arises from the close cooperation between Israel and the apartheid South African regime in the development of genetic-targeted microorganisms. The fact that researchers of European ancestry have survived the first phase of the West African contagion tentatively points to a well-planned campaign of extermination of African people, and is therefore not just a mere public-health threat but a crime against humanity of the highest order.
> 
> The speed of this spreading pandemic and the ongoing evacuation of foreign medical personnel will make it practically impossible to identify Patient A, who carried ebola from Zaire to Western Africa. Without that elusive bit of information, it will be difficult to conclusively determine whether the reemergence of Zaire ebola is the result of an unintended virus escape from a medical laboratory or a deliberate act of genocidal terrorism.
> 
> Yoichi Shimatsu, a Hong Kong-based science journalist, led public-health information programs on innovative approaches to stopping the SARS coronavirus outbreak and Asian avian influenza pandemics. He also investigated attempts by the Aum Shinrikyo sect in Japan to obtain ebola virus samples from Central Africa.


Woody, I liked the first two posts, very informative, however this one struck me as getting a bit odd near the ending, where he blames Israel for starting a "well-planned campaign of extermination of African people." Seems Yoichi Shimatsu blames Israel for quite a few disasters.


----------



## northstarprepper

My guess is that this is more of a test than any attempt at genocide. I agree with you Gians that the reporter went a bit far in trying to accuse Israel of genocide. I think this is actually the first of many epidemics/pandemic type of situations we will see over the next few years. I read somewhere last week about an outbreak of avian flu again in China that has killed quite a few people. Eventually one of those will break out into a world-wide problem too. 

I may be too much of a conspiracy theorist, but I do think this is a test to observe how a virus spreads in a modern world system. They could not release the virus in Europe or the U.S. without it being an immediate terrorism event. This way, no one knows for sure how it started, exactly where it started (other than in the northern jungles of Guinea), or who the initial carrier/victim was. That will likely never be known. We know this outbreak is widespread, but that the virus is less virulent than the Zaire strain of some past outbreaks. I have not heard one single word as to the nature or difference between this strain of Ebola and the more deadly one. I do think that a bit odd, considering it has killed almost 1,000 people so far. Why have we not been told more? I would think someone would ask that question, wouldn't they?


----------



## Zanazaz

weedygarden said:


> I read that Stephen King, the author, thought that chapter one of the Hot Zone was the scariest thing he ever read.
> 
> This is the link to the book on Amazon, and if you look, you can preview the book and you can read part of chapter one in this preview.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hot-Zone-Terr...8&qid=1407186454&sr=1-1&keywords=the+hot+zone


Mr. King is correct. It's the scariest thing I ever read as well.

With such a porous border we have a whole slew of diseases coming across and into the the good ole US of A. Only time will tell what will happen, but sheeesh... WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN NEXT???


----------



## Zanazaz

I just saw on the news that a Spanish Priest who contracted Ebola was taken home to Spain to be treated. I don't think he's going to fair as well as the Americans. He wasn't walking.

http://online.wsj.com/articles/spanish-priest-with-ebola-in-stable-condition-1407415511

Is it just me or is it a REALLY BAD IDEA to be moving people around with deadly diseases? Especially from one country to another. Despite taking extreme precautions something could happen.


----------



## nightwing

Zanazaz said:


> Is it just me or is it a REALLY BAD IDEA to be moving people around with deadly diseases? Especially from one country to another. Despite taking extreme precautions something could happen.


No I was attempting to express the same sentiment in my posts.
It would take only one accident so it is not a matter of IF but when
and to me to endanger innocent lives is ludicrous.

This body is a shell once i die it does not matter about the husk or shell
this is a new morality this importance of the body it has no function past 
death.
If there is a serum then it should have been sent there for anyone to use 
I have no evidence and it is an opinion but I think they were looking 
to test the serum in a laboratory setting under clinical conditions.
since ebola has not been defined and occurs only in Africa and in certain 
regions so it is FRIGGIN' INSANE to spread it around like manure 
we have no clue if it can thrive in other regions.
What happens if if it takes hold in Spain ? Spain has a very similar 
climate in some areas ? What is the answer I don't know but even if the risk is only 1 in a hundred that is to damn high.
My reasoning is we see hundreds die that would be hundreds in the area 
infected people were sent now it is there no one can give me 100%
satisfaction that like in Africa it will not become a regional disease 
as it is in it's original region.
That brings up the fact that it started and people ran and now it has spread will it return in time like it does from it's original home?
This disease has since 1973 been returning in ever more increasing 
death rates and another factor can it morph and become worse?

All I have is questions but anyone who thinks I am out of my depth 
I only as them to look into kudzu the Asian carp and imported pets 
Like pythons they are now a costly and even deadly problem 
and we were promised that the impact would be minimal by SCIENTIST
although a different specialty but still scientists they were wrong then 
and what if they are wrong this time AGAIN
We are forgetting the Giant Gambian rat on an Island in Florida 
and the cane toad has been discussed as being here.

Science can be a savior but it is also show it can fail and that is the 
scary part, because children have little chance against diseases so 
deadly and they always whine about the little chillin' don't they ?


----------



## lazydaisy67

WHO declares ebola outbreak a global health emergency.

http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-ebola-outbreak-20140808-story.html


----------



## Dakine

Zanazaz said:


> I just saw on the news that a Spanish Priest who contracted Ebola was taken home to Spain to be treated. I don't think he's going to fair as well as the Americans. He wasn't walking.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/articles/spanish-priest-with-ebola-in-stable-condition-1407415511
> 
> Is it just me or is it a REALLY BAD IDEA to be moving people around with deadly diseases? Especially from one country to another. Despite taking extreme precautions something could happen.


What could possibly go wrong? the TSA is watching! :eyebulge:


----------



## Woody

Gians said:


> Woody, I liked the first two posts, very informative, however this one struck me as getting a bit odd near the ending, where he blames Israel for starting a "well-planned campaign of extermination of African people." Seems Yoichi Shimatsu blames Israel for quite a few disasters.


Yes, but I will not cull parts of an article out and post 'as is'. It contained enough information that I thought was interesting and worth passing on though.


----------



## northstarprepper

Yeah, Woody, it seems that every "news" source these days feels obligated to instruct us on how we should view every nugget they give us. It is kind of sad, isn't it? That is why I stopped watching both Fox and CNN. Eventually we got rid of cable altogether and now get the news from different sources on the web. We still have to filter out the bias of the different news services, but it's easier to do online for me.

I wonder how many of the sheep just believe all that stuff at face value though? It would be kind of scary and just another way to ratchet up the anti-semitism we see after the Gaza invasion. Sad. But, back to Ebola.

They still refuse to put any kind of travel restrictions on and I find that to be somewhere between moronic and criminal. There are now suspected cases in Benin and Uganda. With the lack of real protocols and the real possibility that this can be spread in at least a somewhat airborne manner, I expect to see more cases there and in Nigeria also. I saw that the World Health Organization reiterated that this type of Ebola is only spread through bodily fluids again...so I think that needs no further comment from me other than that I disagree with them completely. I will be watching for it to come here to Minnesota. With a large Liberian population in the Brooklyn Center suburb of Minneapolis, I believe we are likely to see Ebola in Minnesota soon. I would expect someone fleeing the disease in Liberia will arrive here after already being infected, and from there it will only a matter of how soon the symptoms show up. God help us if that happens.


----------



## northstarprepper

As I was just checking another site, I saw for the second time a report about a State Department spokesperson calling the events in Africa an "Ebola Attack." Now, before this gets out of control and everyone starts getting into the mode of that person spoken of earlier who wrote the article accusing Israel of starting an act of genocide against Africa, let's look at that comment and the person making it. 

First off, that comment may have been the basis of the charge made by the writer of the article posted by Woody earlier in the thread. It likely was in my opinion. But, the person making that statement was Marie Harf, a noted left-wing advocate of all things Obama, including the present bias of the administration against Israel and for the Palestinian causes. Ms. Harf read PREPARED answers for each question (do I smell a rat here?), showing that each and every question had been pre-screened by the State Department and had prior approval. Ms. Harf is considered an unreliable source in Washington, and is viewed as a political operative, not a diplomat. Because of her lack of reliability, I would be VERY careful about repeating that this was an attack of any kind until and unless there is corroborating evidence. I just wanted to post this before someone saw it and thought it was verified. This info, by the way, came from a briefing on July 29th or 30th, I think.


----------



## Dakine

northstarprepper said:


> As I was just checking another site, I saw for the second time a report about a State Department spokesperson calling the events in Africa an "Ebola Attack." Now, before this gets out of control and everyone starts getting into the mode of that person spoken of earlier who wrote the article accusing Israel of starting an act of genocide against Africa, let's look at that comment and the person making it.
> 
> First off, that comment may have been the basis of the charge made by the writer of the article posted by Woody earlier in the thread. It likely was in my opinion. But, the person making that statement was Marie Harf, a noted left-wing advocate of all things Obama, including the present bias of the administration against Israel and for the Palestinian causes. Ms. Harf read PREPARED answers for each question (do I smell a rat here?), showing that each and every question had been pre-screened by the State Department and had prior approval. Ms. Harf is considered an unreliable source in Washington, and is viewed as a political operative, not a diplomat. Because of her lack of reliability, I would be VERY careful about repeating that this was an attack of any kind until and unless there is corroborating evidence. I just wanted to post this before someone saw it and thought it was verified. This info, by the way, came from a briefing on July 29th or 30th, I think.


Why doesn't this surprise me at all.... brought to us by the same corrupt administration that wanted to sell us the line of bull that Benghazi was a populist grass roots uprising in response to a film.


----------



## Gians

Woody said:


> Yes, but I will not cull parts of an article out and post 'as is'. It contained enough information that I thought was interesting and worth passing on though.


Woody, I'm glad you didn't cull parts of the article, just pointed out I didn't agree with part of one. They all contained information that I didn't have a clue about and appreciate your effort, enough there for days of online research. I've learned way more about Ebola and other topics on this forum than any single news source.


----------



## northstarprepper

Just read a new story that a patient has been admitted to a hospital just outside of Toronto, Canada and placed into isolation with "flu-like symptoms similar to Ebola" and with a fever. Now this could be malaria or cholera as well, as all three diseases start out in very similar fashion. The patient is being tested for Ebola and is in isolation in a hospital in Brampton, Ontario. That's all I know for now. I suspect it is nothing, but we will know more when the tests come back. Oh, the patient just returned from a trip to Nigeria.


----------



## drfacefixer

northstarprepper said:


> I am a bit dismayed by the attitudes of so many of the medical "experts" quoted by the MSM. They act like Ebola would be no big deal in America and that our great health system would have no trouble with handling an outbreak here. Well, let's look at it from "Bubba's point of view."
> 
> Bubba drives an ambulance and makes $11.50 an hour. He has two kids and his wife is carrying number three. Bubba wants to see his kids grow old and wants to bounce his grandkids on his knee someday. Is Bubba gonna go to work to pick up four Ebola victims an hour and take them to the hospital? Let's see. That would be exactly $2.88 per opportunity to get infected with a deadly virus or worse, to take it home and share it with your wife and children. News flash MSM... Low paid healthcare workers will not risk their health nor that of their families for petty wages or "the greater good." Bubba will call in sick or quit.
> 
> Bubba's brother, Billy works as a bus driver. Billy is single but has a lot of hot dates...a real ladies man. Then he hears about some guy puking all over another bus and the driver was petrified because there was blood in it and now he is quarantined in some army camp where they keep him locked up all the time. Billy tried to visit once, but the guard stuck his rifle in Billy's face and yelled, "Go home!" Billy called in sick for the next two weeks and may never drive his bus again. In fact, no mass transit is moving anywhere anymore.
> 
> Neither are airlines, trucks, and the warehouses are empty and closed. The workers are laid off, the managers furloughed, the doors chained shut. The grocery stores have empty shelves, the only food being brought in by National Guard trucks and helicopters. The riots started during the second week. Inner city people said they were being left to die of hunger. Then the water systems started failing because workers stayed home. Their families were panicked and afraid of the rioting and looting. Society crumbled. Think it couldn't happen here? The MSM obviously doesn't... What do you think Bubba will do?


The medical experts here are basing the idea of an outbreak on historical events of U.S Hospitals taking care and treating people with unknown and questionable diseases of infectious nature. This occurs everyday in hospitals across the U.S. There are many infectious agents spread much easier than ebola. Every hospital I've ever worked at has negative pressure isolation rooms, isolated holding rooms, and protocols for dealing with infectious precautions. This is far from the first time that ebola has been treated on American soil. 
Historically, ebola Zaire killed so many healthcare workers because of the way bodies were handled and because of health care practices in Africa. At the time of the initial out break, nurses were given a handful of syringes for the day. A syringe was commonly used over 60 times on multiple patients with maybe a rinsing in between. This practice is still seen in mexico where families have a common household syringe. It's a hard fact for Americans to envision because we - unlike much of the rest of the world - desire enteral vs intramuscular routes. The rest of the world sees a doctor when they are near incapable of caring for themselves and believe that "shots" are more potent and more capable of curing than pills.

Please remember that part of "do no harm" involves avoiding undue panic. if the news starts throwing out signs and symptoms of possible ebola infections, there are plenty of crazies that so up in the emergency room concerned they have it. It burdens the healthcare system from standing vigilant against real threats. Think of it like this- if you misplaced your glasses would it be better to have misplaced them in your bathroom or an optometrists office.


----------



## drfacefixer

lazydaisy67 said:


> Ok, ok so what do you do at home to treat? I'm fast forwarding to 3 months from now, pandemic scenario when the hospitals are full, saline is scarce and people either have to stay at home or risk getting rounded up and taken to a quarantine facility.
> If you begin hydration in the earliest stages it sounds like the likelihood of recovery is much higher. So if they can't hold anything down, how do you hydrate them? Unless you have a script, you can't get saline in bags on line that I've found so far. So then what?


Oral hydration and comfort measures as well as containment in about all you could do at home. For the nurses on this site, this would be like treating a massive hemorrhage in DIC, with full blown ARDs on top of full blown sepsis. The patient at some point would crash as the internal bleeding causes circulatory collapse. Initially most of the bleeding would preferentially bleed into air spaces such as the lungs. Then the bleeding tends to space into hollow organs such as the stomach intestines and spleen. By this point the patient maybe requiring intubation and ventilation if not before. Transfusions may also be warranted to replace the lost oxygen carrying capacity in the blood. One of the many problems with hemorrhagic diseases with the loss of the patients ability to clot because the clotting factors have been completely used up due to the immense amount of bleeding. Ebola also causes - as do other illnesses - patients to leak intravascular fluid into connective tissue spaces. This makes peripheral IV lines close to useless. The amount of damage in the smaller veins make them unable to hold together during placement of a catheter and introduced fluid will likely extravigate into surrounding tissues worsening the situation.


----------



## lazydaisy67

My understanding is that not ALL cases of Ebola advance to the bleeding stage. Is that correct? From what I've read if you can get hydration support at the very first signs of symptoms the advancing to organ failure and bleeding is greatly reduced if not halted. 
I think it's pretty obvious that most people aren't going to be doing blood transfusions in their sick rooms at home or even IV fluids for that matter, but in a pandemic situation you'd have 2 choices in my line of thinking: try to get to a hospital that's already overflowing, out of supplies, short on staff and run the risk of being swooped up by the government and taken to a quarantine camp, OR try to weather it through in your home. The chances of death seem to be equal in both places to me.
The dang thing about this is that if it's going to "hit" the U.S. it'd be right around flu season, which means a lot of people will be either completely frightened of every single cold and flu symptom or not nearly frightened enough with every single cold and flu symptom. Ug!


----------



## nightwing

lazydaisy67 said:


> My understanding is that not ALL cases of Ebola advance to the bleeding stage. Is that correct? From what I've read if you can get hydration support at the very first signs of symptoms the advancing to organ failure and bleeding is greatly reduced if not halted.
> I think it's pretty obvious that most people aren't going to be doing blood transfusions in their sick rooms at home or even IV fluids for that matter, but in a pandemic situation you'd have 2 choices in my line of thinking: try to get to a hospital that's already overflowing, out of supplies, short on staff and run the risk of being swooped up by the government and taken to a quarantine camp, OR try to weather it through in your home. The chances of death seem to be equal in both places to me.
> The dang thing about this is that if it's going to "hit" the U.S. it'd be right around flu season, which means a lot of people will be either completely frightened of every single cold and flu symptom or not nearly frightened enough with every single cold and flu symptom. Ug!


I am sure this is true as dying from pneumonia before bleeding starts 
would mean they never started to bleed.
and if they had a borderline issue before they contracted Ebola the extra 
stress on the body would cause organ failure or a heart attack.

This issue is not black or white and we are given information that is 
prepared by people that have different horses in the same race

of all the information I came to one conclusion why take a bad thing in one place and take it somewhere else ? it is that simple.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Google "Liberia Ebola Sitrep no. 81."
It is a pdf of an official document from the Liberian health office. Very interesting and it looks as though the numbers are higher than we are told. It is dated August 4.


----------



## Caribou

I have read a few reports about villagers not trusting their government and not trusting hospitals, preferring to treat illness at home. Though they don't mention this, other reports talk about the use of dirty needles spreading infection and scores of health care workers dying. To me this corroborates the idea of villagers dealing with ebola on their own. 

Our government is known for minimizing when it comes to public threats. The Africans don't seem to trust their government any more than we do. If many of the Africans are dealing with this on their own then why would we consider the reports of under two thousand sick and under one thousand dead anywhere close to accurate? With few resources, opposition from the populace, the people that would need to visit the homes being less than willing to put themselves and their families at risk, and there being little perceived political benefit in revealing accurate numbers I doubt the veracity of these reports.


----------



## Viking

I have read that some people are immune to Ebola, but the percentage is very small. Then again even though a person may survive Ebola, some other disease generated due to all the rotting bodies laying around, may end up killing you. Cholera, typhus, typhoid or whatever shows up when all hell breaks loose.


----------



## drfacefixer

lazydaisy67 said:


> My understanding is that not ALL cases of Ebola advance to the bleeding stage. Is that correct? From what I've read if you can get hydration support at the very first signs of symptoms the advancing to organ failure and bleeding is greatly reduced if not halted.
> I think it's pretty obvious that most people aren't going to be doing blood transfusions in their sick rooms at home or even IV fluids for that matter, but in a pandemic situation you'd have 2 choices in my line of thinking: try to get to a hospital that's already overflowing, out of supplies, short on staff and run the risk of being swooped up by the government and taken to a quarantine camp, OR try to weather it through in your home. The chances of death seem to be equal in both places to me.
> The dang thing about this is that if it's going to "hit" the U.S. it'd be right around flu season, which means a lot of people will be either completely frightened of every single cold and flu symptom or not nearly frightened enough with every single cold and flu symptom. Ug!


There is a lot of factors at play in what you are assuming here. I would agree with you if your idea of a pandemic is the second wave of what was seen in 1919 or the beginning of resident evil, then you might be better off at home. The public fear would cause more issues that the hit the medical communities would taken with even a few thousand sporadic cases. Unless it were to become an airborne virus, it would be extremely difficult for it to spread in the US. With what was observed with the Restin strain, it was airborne in mist but caused very mild disease in 4 US monkey caretakers.

I'm sure a fair amount of people would attempt to care for a loved one at home. I'm not sure a lot of people would be able to see it through to the end of the disease process when their loved one is liquifying in front of them.

To answer your first question, ebola unchecked will progress to a hemorrhagic stage. If the persons immune system is able to stop it, then these people may have a mild case or sub acute infection and will carry antibodies in their blood showing this exposure. A small portion of the population statistically fall into this category. If the immune system grossly responds to the immune challenge, the person may die from an immediate septic initiated circulatory collapse. This is what happened in the spanish flu when healthy people were dropping dead within hours of the first signs of sickness. Its more akin to a severe drop in blood pressure from an allergic reaction than a heart attack. If its a longer drawn out out fight between your immune system and virus replication, eventually the microclots dammage vessels and internal organs causing systems to shutdown. With the liver damaged, intestines leaking nutrients, and kidneys clogging with virus and necrotic tissues - you can't replace clotting factors in number sufficient enough to control bleeding. Supportive factors throughout the disease process are focused on treating individual systems to limit the damage to the over all body. This is system based approach is being done everyday in ICUs and prolonging lives we wouldn't have even 10 years ago.


----------



## ETXgal

"Liberia Ebola Sitrep no. 81." It wasn't coming up for me, for some odd reason.

I found it on another site.
http://mohsw.gov.lr/documents/Liberia Ebola SitRep 81 Aug 4, 2014.pdf


----------



## drfacefixer

Caribou said:


> I have read a few reports about villagers not trusting their government and not trusting hospitals, preferring to treat illness at home. Though they don't mention this, other reports talk about the use of dirty needles spreading infection and scores of health care workers dying. To me this corroborates the idea of villagers dealing with ebola on their own.
> 
> Our government is known for minimizing when it comes to public threats. The Africans don't seem to trust their government any more than we do. If many of the Africans are dealing with this on their own then why would we consider the reports of under two thousand sick and under one thousand dead anywhere close to accurate? With few resources, opposition from the populace, the people that would need to visit the homes being less than willing to put themselves and their families at risk, and there being little perceived political benefit in revealing accurate numbers I doubt the veracity of these reports.


One reason I can think of for these countries not to minimize an outbreak is a plea for foreign aid and awareness. The majority of what is known about ebola comes from U.S funded research and these dollars dry up when great emerging threats trump lesser ones. When the Hot Zone was written only 3 of the 7 proteins in the virus were structurally identified components of the virus. As of 2010, all 7 regions are identified (Hartman, 2010), but how they attack and interact with the human immune system is still being studied.

According to the Book beating back the devil which chronicles what it takes to become and train as an CDC epidemiologist, usually a small team (less than 5) are sent to evaluate an outbreak. In this case 50 have been sent. Obviously there is alot of ground for them to cover. There really isn't much word on how many volunteer doctors are there from various other organizations or from the WHO, so its difficult to evaluate the the true containment needs from one organization alone. My bet is that the money coming into the country from foreign aid ($$$, Medical assets, education) is making up for what is lost from domestic disruption.


----------



## lazydaisy67

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/case-definition.html

Case Definition for Ebola Virus Disease (EVD)

Updated: August 7, 2014

Early recognition is critical for infection control. Healthcare providers should be alert for and evaluate any patients suspected of having EVD.

Person Under Investigation (PUI)

A person who has both consistent symptoms and risk factors as follows: 1) Clinical criteria, which includes fever of greater than 38.6 degrees Celsius or 101.5 degrees Fahrenheit, and additional symptoms such as severe headache, muscle pain, vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal pain, or unexplained hemorrhage; AND 2) Epidemiologic risk factors within the past 21 days before the onset of symptoms, such as contact with blood or other body fluids or human remains of a patient known to have or suspected to have EVD; residence in-or travel to-an area where EVD transmission is active*; or direct handling of bats, rodents, or primates from disease-endemic areas.

Probable Case

A PUI who is a contact of an EVD case with either a high or low risk exposure (see below).

Confirmed Case

A case with laboratory confirmed diagnostic evidence of ebola virus infection.

Contacts of an EVD Case

Contacts of an EVD case have different levels of exposure risk, as follows:

High risk exposures

A high risk exposure includes any of the following:
•Percutaneous, e.g. the needle stick, or mucous membrane exposure to body fluids of EVD patient
•Direct care or exposure to body fluids of an EVD patient without appropriate personal protective equipment (PPE)
•Laboratory worker processing body fluids of confirmed EVD patients without appropriate PPE or standard biosafety precautions
•Participation in funeral rites which include direct exposure to human remains in the geographic area where outbreak is occurring without appropriate PPE

Low risk exposures

A low risk exposure includes any of the following
•Household member or other casual contact1 with an EVD patient
•Providing patient care or casual contact1 without high-risk exposure with EVD patients in health care facilities in EVD outbreak affected countries*

No known exposure

Persons with no known exposure were present in an EVD outbreak affected country* in the past 21 days with no low risk or high risk exposures.

1 Casual contact is defined as a) being within approximately 3 feet (1 meter) or within the room or care area for a prolonged period of time (e.g., healthcare personnel, household members) while not wearing recommended personal protective equipment (i.e., droplet and contact precautions-see Infection Prevention and Control Recommendations); or b) having direct brief contact (e.g., shaking hands) with an EVD case while not wearing recommended personal protective equipment (i.e., droplet and contact precautions-see Infection Prevention and Control Recommendations). At this time, brief interactions, such as walking by a person or moving through a hospital, do not constitute casual contact.

* Outbreak affected countries include Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Lagos, Nigeria, as of 4-August-2014


----------



## northstarprepper

Some very good posts while I worked two twelve hour days. I haven't seen much new in the news except "surprise!" none of the cases outside of Africa were actually Ebola. That was so comforting to find out (note the sarcasm dripping here). Even the man who died in Saudi Arabia of a confirmed viral hemorrhagic disease was somehow not Ebola. Hmmm. 

I understand the need to keep people from panicking, but really, after refusing to shut down travel to and from the area of the outbreak, the powers that be expect us to believe that not one case has appeared anywhere outside of those four countries? Ok. I will pretend I am just another stupid sheeple. There, now I believe them. 

We have had some good articles in our local media here in Minnesota about how good our Minnesota Department of Health is and how our hospitals are so prepared and that Ebola is really no threat to Americans because our health system is far superior to that in the affected areas of Africa. Of course I would never argue that point, but I wonder just how good our system would function under a full blown pandemic. Not necessarily Ebola, but perhaps a serious flu pandemic with a high mortality rate for flu of around say, 20%. I hope we never have to find out, but I do have some reservations about how well our system will function in such a scenario. In the meantime, my wife and I have been praying for the people in Africa with the disease, the healthcare workers treating them, and those who are sick with other diseases like malaria, who are afraid to seek out help at the hospitals because they are full of patients with Ebola. Lord, have mercy on all of them...please.


----------



## notyermomma

I came across this article a couple of days ago in the Guardian. It's some good perspective on the way that we psychologically latch on to the exotic as more threatening than the devil we know.



> A deadly disease is set to hit the shores of the US, UK and much of the rest of the northern hemisphere in the coming months. It will swamp our hospitals, lay millions low and by this time next year between 250,000 and 500,000 worldwide will be dead, thousands of them in the US and Britain. Despite the best efforts of the medical profession, there's no reliable cure, and no available vaccine offers effective protection for longer than a few months at a time.
> 
> If you've been paying attention to recent, terrifying headlines, you may assume the illness is the Ebola virus. Instead, the above description refers to seasonal flu - not swine or bird flu, but regular garden variety influenza.


----------



## nightwing

Hard to say flu changes fast many times the shots are not up to date 
but it is better than not taking it ( I think) the problem with guessing 
is it could just as easily happen as not.
It has been a long time since the hong kong flu and it was bad but not as bad as lets say the Spanish flu.

We are due for a very virulent strain I pray they have a jump on the 
flu strain and the shot is effective even if only partially it will save many lives.

The failure is touching your eyes and we all do it hundreds of times a day 
place your hand on a counter and you have touched hundreds of people if you live in a heavily populated area.
It helps but is not a perfect protection to wear glasses even if only safety 
glasses wear gloves and a face mask use hand sanitizer the glasses will 
remind you to watch touching your eyes and keep alert for those who are 
sneezing hacking and such.
It will be very difficult to not work because we all need the income 
but it may come to sticking it out at home but there again 
Mail needs to be wiped down and visitors kept at a distance or denied
entry even all that is no guarantee that you or your other members 
of the household may carry the flu in it's incubation time.

I know most people realize all this just like to try to fill a paragraph.


----------



## Tweto

I have posted this before on this forum, but it is eye opening information.

About 10 years ago a major medical research university did research into the total numbers of the general population that gets infected by an airborne virus. After that years flu went through, the university drew blood from a large sample size of the citizens. They also kept records the numbers that had come down with the flu.

Here's is what they found. More then 90% of the samples showed antibodies. Antibodies in the blood shows that they were infected. Only a smaller portion of the infected actually came down with the flu. The people that did not come down with the flu had a natural immunity. Before this, the medical community thought that only a smaller group that came down with the disease was infected.

What this means is that when an airborne virus comes through the populace almost every body gets it. 

If Ebola becomes airborne expect a large portion of the population to die. The only way to protect yourself from an airborne virus is complete isolation.

Let's hope Ebola never becomes airborne.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.breakingbio.org/the-achi...d-while-medicine-development-lags-far-behind/

<<<
In a twist of conventional science, patients who survive from ebola do not show any of the same characteristics as patients that recover from other deadly viruses. For most diseases, patients eliminate an infection by creating antibodies which target that virus. *In contrast, ebola patients do not harbor antibodies which can protect against future ebola infections.*
Questions about the origin of the GP gene or how patients survive an infection make ebola the most enigmatic of the deadly viruses.>>>

I thought this was really strange. I saw this on another forum. So if you get it, and get over it, you CAN catch it again. Now that makes me think that it just may be tinkered with. I have never heard of your body not having immunity, after you previously caught a virus. So while it is confusing your immune system, it is also replicating itself in over drive. If this article is correct, this is worse than I had previously thought. I wonder if this is for every strain of Ebola?


----------



## northstarprepper

Very interesting! I had never heard that before. That really makes Ebola a scary deal. I definitely do not want that virus in the U.S. Thanks for posting that ETXgal. That is a definite like.


----------



## nightwing

ETXgal said:


> http://www.breakingbio.org/the-achi...d-while-medicine-development-lags-far-behind/
> 
> <<<
> In a twist of conventional science, patients who survive from ebola do not show any of the same characteristics as patients that recover from other deadly viruses. For most diseases, patients eliminate an infection by creating antibodies which target that virus. *In contrast, ebola patients do not harbor antibodies which can protect against future ebola infections.*
> Questions about the origin of the GP gene or how patients survive an infection make ebola the most enigmatic of the deadly viruses.>>>
> 
> I thought this was really strange. I saw this on another forum. So if you get it, and get over it, you CAN catch it again. Now that makes me think that it just may be tinkered with. I have never heard of your body not having immunity, after you previously caught a virus. So while it is confusing your immune system, it is also replicating itself in over drive. If this article is correct, this is worse than I had previously thought. I wonder if this is for every strain of Ebola?


Thank you for the information

I KNEW IT something told me this was not just a normal viral problem
so all they are doing it treating symptoms B*stards.

in the early part of this century Hoof & Mouth disease was so feared 
that it could wipe out all the cattle along the border that people 
killed everything that tried to cross the Rio and I mean everything.

Diseases infect the soil like Anthra x and many others meningitis
bringing it onto American soil is STUPID this disease is unknown 
no one knows why it comes back where it comes from they THINK it's
from monkeys well when I was a kid I though babies came from a stork !
Uuntil you know you don't know I hate when some moron starts out a press conference, "Well here's what we know" OMG if you have no answers and just flapping your gums and pumping bad breath into the air 
Shut up ----- Here is what we know an asteroid the size of the Astro dome 
is going to hit in an hour @#$%^*&%$# M__F holy crap what can a person do with that kinda information.

This is not the first incident these dumb turds have festered (not fostered)
they moved a facility off an Island to the middle of the country 
an Island where a disease could not escape into the population 
and put it in the midwest ARE THEY KIDDING there is nothing worse than an over educated idiot and the government in bed with each other 
like a sheep and a sheep herder NOT GOOD.

It is not if but when one of these morons with multiple doctorates 
the same morons that gave us the flying carp allowed exotic pets 
that now are overtaking the everglades and now are telling us that 
tooth paste causes cancer and legalized the use of the chemical.
will infect themselves and take it home and give it to all of us.

Only in the movies does all that fantastic reverse pressurized rooms 
positive pressure suits decon in and out with UV spectrometer tests 
& silicone liquid seals and drop down decontamination spray happen.
Remember that everything the government uses is from the lowest 
bidder we are cutting back our military cutting cutting sequestration
here there but we have 140 bucks a day for illegal alien children 
that have full beards and tattoo's of gang banger groups in South America :gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah:


----------



## nightwing

ETXgal said:


> http://www.breakingbio.org/the-achi...d-while-medicine-development-lags-far-behind/
> 
> <<<
> In a twist of conventional science, patients who survive from ebola do not show any of the same characteristics as patients that recover from other deadly viruses. For most diseases, patients eliminate an infection by creating antibodies which target that virus. *In contrast, ebola patients do not harbor antibodies which can protect against future ebola infections.*
> Questions about the origin of the GP gene or how patients survive an infection make ebola the most enigmatic of the deadly viruses.>>>
> 
> I thought this was really strange. I saw this on another forum. So if you get it, and get over it, you CAN catch it again. Now that makes me think that it just may be tinkered with. I have never heard of your body not having immunity, after you previously caught a virus. So while it is confusing your immune system, it is also replicating itself in over drive. If this article is correct, this is worse than I had previously thought. I wonder if this is for every strain of Ebola?


Thank you for the information

I KNEW IT something told me this was not just a normal viral problem
so all they are doing it treating symptoms B*stards.

in the early part of this century Hoof & Mouth disease was so feared 
that it could wipe out all the cattle along the border that people 
killed everything that tried to cross the Rio and I mean everything.

Diseases infect the soil like Anthra x and many others meningitis
bringing it onto American soil is STUPID this disease is unknown 
no one knows why it comes back where it comes from they THINK it's
from monkeys well when I was a kid I though babies came from a stork !
Uuntil you know you don't know I hate when some moron starts out a press conference, "Well here's what we know" OMG if you have no answers and just flapping your gums and pumping bad breath into the air 
Shut up ----- Here is what we know an asteroid the size of the Astro dome 
is going to hit in an hour @#$%^*&%$# M__F holy crap what can a person do with that kinda information.

This is not the first incident these dumb turds have festered (not fostered)
they moved a facility off an Island to the middle of the country 
an Island where a disease could not escape into the population 
and put it in the midwest ARE THEY KIDDING there is nothing worse than an over educated idiot and the government in bed with each other 
like a sheep and a sheep herder NOT GOOD.

It is not if but when one of these morons with multiple doctorates 
the same morons that gave us the flying carp allowed exotic pets 
that now are overtaking the everglades and now are telling us that 
tooth paste causes cancer and legalized the use of the chemical.
will infect themselves and take it home and give it to all of us.

Only in the movies does all that fantastic reverse pressurized rooms 
positive pressure suits decon in and out with UV spectrometer tests 
& silicone liquid seals and drop down decontamination spray happen.
Remember that everything the government uses is from the lowest 
bidder we are cutting back our military cutting cutting sequestration
here there but we have 140 bucks a day for illegal alien children 
that have full beards and tattoo's of gang banger groups in South America :gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah: People ask why prep because your government is run by idiots.


----------



## northstarprepper

I have started using a new site called healthmap.com and found out just now that there is an outbreak of Dengue fever in the Brownsville, Texas area. Over thirty cases have been confirmed. It is a mosquito carried disease characterized by high fever, skin rash, and can be very serious if not treated. Those of you in Texas, be aware. Other cases reported further up the Rio Grande.


----------



## Lake Windsong

northstarprepper said:


> I have started using a new site called healthmap.com and found out just now that there is an outbreak of Dengue fever in the Brownsville, Texas area. Over thirty cases have been confirmed. It is a mosquito carried disease characterized by high fever, skin rash, and can be very serious if not treated. Those of you in Texas, be aware. Other cases reported further up the Rio Grande.


Good site. They recognized the ebola outbreak 9 days before WHO.


----------



## Quills

northstarprepper said:


> I have started using a new site called healthmap.com


I think you mean healthmap.org, don't you? Healthmap.com is an alternative medicine type site.


----------



## rntwinsmom

*Dr Rima - Ebola antiviral agent*

Have any of you heard of Dr. Rima? She's been doing some work with the Ebola virus and Nano-silver. I follow her with Natural Solutions Foundation.

Here is the website:
http://drrimatruthreports.com/ebola-threat-dr-rima-recommends-nano-silver/

Here is the study:
http://drrimatruthreports.com/wp-content/uploads/Analysis-of-DTRA-Nano-Silver-Study.pdf

Some of you have questioned if healthcare workers in the US, hospitals and such, are taking any specific actions in regards to Ebola, I'm a nurse and so far in my area in Ohio I have not heard of anything.

This is my first post but I've been with you all for over a year now.


----------



## rntwinsmom

*Here's a little more, what do you think?*

Why the UN, CDC and WHO Want You to Believe Ebola Has No Cure or Treatment&#8230;
.
Because then you will be afraid for your very life and you'll do what they tell you - or else.

.

Let's start with the bottom line: Nano Silver inhibits every disease organism it has ever been tested against, without exception. We have documented proof that the US Government has known for at least 5 years that Nano Silver is the world's only hope against Ebola and the other antibiotics/anti-viral resistant pathogens. They've known but have sought to suppress the truth. We are preparing a special white paper that will expose this shocking deception. That revelation later this week.

.

I call Nano Silver the Universal Anti Microbial and that's why the Natural Solution Foundation now has its own brand of Nano Silver, Dr. Rima Recommeds The Silver Solution .

So when I wrote yesterday to the Heads of State of Liberia, Guinea, Nigeria and Sierra Leone (and the Directors of WHO, Doctors Without Borders) and other world leaders, I told them about Nano Silver and offered to provide a protocol for them so they could stop the Ebola outbreak dead in its tracks before any other people died in their tracks.

.

The response? Silence. Stone, cold silence except for an auto responder from the Ministry of Health in Sierra Leone thanking me for my question.

.

I wasn't asking a question. I was solving their biggest problem: extermination.

.

So here is my new question: You know and I know that I am not the only doctor who knows that Nano Silver is the Universal Antimicrobial, that it's safe, inexpensive, self sterilizing, needs no refrigeration and works against every single disease-causing bug its ever been tested on.

.

You have to ask what they get out of not telling anyone, not distributing it.

.

Not sharing the good news.

.

The answer is that our bad news is their good news.

.

Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea are already reported to be under WHO governance since WHO declared a Level 3 Emergency, which gives it the "right" to assume "Essential Government Functions".

.

New Zealand is preparing for an Ebola outbreak, so is the UK, so is Germany (to which an Ebola patient is being transported for treatment). So is the US.

.

But if everyone has Nano Silver and uses it, the excuse to institute the New World Order government to "save" us, via the Global Health Security Initiative, aka "Agenda 21 in a Syringe" will fall apart.

That was from:
http://drrimatruthreports.com/why-t...ou-to-believe-ebola-has-no-cure-or-treatment/


----------



## labotomi

rntwinsmom said:


> Why the UN, CDC and WHO Want You to Believe Ebola Has No Cure or Treatment&#8230;
> .
> Because then you will be afraid for your very life and you'll do what they tell you - or else.
> 
> .
> 
> Let's start with the bottom line: Nano Silver inhibits every disease organism it has ever been tested against, without exception. We have documented proof that the US Government has known for at least 5 years that Nano Silver is the world's only hope against Ebola and the other antibiotics/anti-viral resistant pathogens. They've known but have sought to suppress the truth. We are preparing a special white paper that will expose this shocking deception. That revelation later this week.
> 
> .
> 
> I call Nano Silver the Universal Anti Microbial and that's why the Natural Solution Foundation now has its own brand of Nano Silver, Dr. Rima Recommeds The Silver Solution .
> 
> So when I wrote yesterday to the Heads of State of Liberia, Guinea, Nigeria and Sierra Leone (and the Directors of WHO, Doctors Without Borders) and other world leaders, I told them about Nano Silver and offered to provide a protocol for them so they could stop the Ebola outbreak dead in its tracks before any other people died in their tracks.
> 
> .
> 
> The response? Silence. Stone, cold silence except for an auto responder from the Ministry of Health in Sierra Leone thanking me for my question.
> 
> .
> 
> I wasn't asking a question. I was solving their biggest problem: extermination.
> 
> .
> 
> So here is my new question: You know and I know that I am not the only doctor who knows that Nano Silver is the Universal Antimicrobial, that it's safe, inexpensive, self sterilizing, needs no refrigeration and works against every single disease-causing bug its ever been tested on.
> 
> .
> 
> You have to ask what they get out of not telling anyone, not distributing it.
> 
> .
> 
> Not sharing the good news.
> 
> .
> 
> The answer is that our bad news is their good news.
> 
> .
> 
> Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea are already reported to be under WHO governance since WHO declared a Level 3 Emergency, which gives it the "right" to assume "Essential Government Functions".
> 
> .
> 
> New Zealand is preparing for an Ebola outbreak, so is the UK, so is Germany (to which an Ebola patient is being transported for treatment). So is the US.
> 
> .
> 
> But if everyone has Nano Silver and uses it, the excuse to institute the New World Order government to "save" us, via the Global Health Security Initiative, aka "Agenda 21 in a Syringe" will fall apart.
> 
> That was from:
> http://drrimatruthreports.com/why-t...ou-to-believe-ebola-has-no-cure-or-treatment/


Do you really believe this?


----------



## ras1219como

Sounds like a bunch of crap from a crack pot to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## rntwinsmom

Not sure if I fully believe it but I know the conventional medical field is using silver for healing purposes more and more.


----------



## northstarprepper

Some people swear by the silver as a treatment for every ailment. I remain neutral. I would like to see some scientific studies on this. I do know that putting any metal in your body is dangerous because your body has a very hard time eliminating it. Therefore, I want proof before I use a product like that.


----------



## LincTex

northstarprepper said:


> Some people swear by the silver as a treatment for every ailment. I remain neutral. I would like to see some scientific studies on this. I do know that putting any metal in your body is dangerous because your body has a very hard time eliminating it. Therefore, I want proof before I use a product like that.


There's a dude in town who is blue from all the silver in his body.
.
He doesn't look as bad as Paul Karason did (that guy was BLUE!!) but you can still tell by looking at him.
.
.


----------



## NaeKid

*Rest in peace*

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2...s_from_disease_as_untested_drugs_debated.html

*Leading doctor in Ebola fight dies from disease as untested drugs debated*



> FREETOWN, SIERRA LEONE-A leading physician in Sierra Leone's fight against Ebola has died from the disease, an official said Wednesday, as it emerged that another top doctor last month was considered for an experimental treatment.
> 
> Ultimately, doctors decided against using the drug and he died before he could be airlifted out of the country. There was very little of the experimental treatment available, which has stoked debate about ethics on who should get it even though it hasn't been tested in humans. There is no way of knowing if the drug, known as ZMapp, made a difference in the few people who have gotten the now-exhausted supply of the drug.
> 
> Only two Americans and a Spaniard have received ZMapp, an unproven and experimental anti-Ebola drug made in the United States. That has stoked an ethical debate about who should receive the limited doses of the drug. The Spaniard died on Tuesday.
> 
> Ebola has killed more than 1,000 people in the current West African outbreak that has also hit Guinea, Liberia and Nigeria. Many of the dead are health workers, who are often working with inadequate supplies and protection.
> 
> Doctors considered giving ZMapp to Sheik Humarr Khan, the chief doctor treating Ebola in Sierra Leone who had come down with the deadly disease, but eventually decided against it "after taking (his) clinical and treatment conditions into account," officials at the World Health Organization said in an email to The Associated Press on Wednesday.
> 
> WHO then tried to arrange airlifting Khan out of the country, but "his condition had deteriorated too much to be transported safely." He died July 29.
> 
> Now doses of ZMapp have been allocated to two Liberian doctors and could arrive as soon as Wednesday in Liberia, according to Liberian Health Minister Walter Gwenigale. They would be the first Africans known to receive the treatment.
> 
> The California-based company that makes the drug, Mapp Pharmaceuticals, has said that its supplies are now exhausted, and it will take months to make even a modest amount.
> 
> Canada announced Tuesday it would donate 800 to 1,000 doses of its experimental Ebola vaccine developed by the Public Health Agency of Canada to the World Health Organization.
> 
> "The trouble is, of course, with this very, very limited number of vaccines, who would you give that to?" said Dr. Gregory Taylor, deputy head of the agency.
> 
> He said the agency has been advised that it makes the most sense to give the vaccine to health care workers in Africa who are among the most vulnerable because of their close contact with Ebola patients.
> 
> Guinea is considering asking for access to the vaccine, according to Communications Minister Al Houssein Makanera Kake.
> 
> Unlike the use of ZMapp, which is being given to only a handful of people and is unlikely to yield significant information about the drug's effectiveness, the vaccine could be tested in a small, but more rigorous field trial.
> 
> "It gives us an opportunity to test the vaccine in an outbreak situation in populations that are at risk," said David Heymann, who headed the WHO's response to SARS and is now professor at London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine. "However the study design will be very difficult because you have to make sure the health workers don't lapse in their infection control, and then you can't ever be sure it was the vaccine that protected them."
> 
> Highlighting how dangerous the response of health workers is, yet another doctor in Sierra Leone, Modupeh Cole, died on Wednesday, according to Sidie Yayah Tunis, director of communications for the Ministry of Health and Sanitation. Cole, trained in the U.S., was one of the top doctors working in the Ebola isolation ward in Connaught Hospital in Freetown, the capital. He tested positive for the disease last week and was transferred to the eastern district of Kailahun, where Doctors Without Borders is running a treatment centre.
> 
> Cole's sickness spread fear throughout the hospital where he worked, and staff there went on strike Friday and Saturday after learning that he had tested positive for the deadly disease. They returned to work on Sunday.
> 
> Both Cole's and Khan's deaths are a major blow to Sierra Leone's health system, which is struggling to cope with the deadly outbreak.
> 
> The outbreak, which was first identified in March in Guinea, has strained the resources of the poor West African countries it has hit and of the international community, which is struggling to mobilize enough qualified doctors.


----------



## Tweto

Sorry about the length, but it is good info.

How in the world is it possible that more than 170 health workers have been infected by the Ebola virus? That is the one question about Ebola that nobody can seem to answer. The World Health Organization is reporting this as a fact, but no explanation is given as to why this is happening. We are just assured that Ebola "is not airborne" and that getting infected "requires close contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person". If this is true, then how have more than 170 health workers caught the disease? These workers are dressed head to toe in suits that are specifically designed to prevent the spread of the virus. So how is this happening? I could understand a handful of "mistakes" by health workers, but this is unlike anything that we have ever seen in the history of infectious diseases. These health workers take extraordinary precautions to keep from getting the virus. If it is spreading so easily to them, what chance is the general population going to have?

Overall, more than 1,700 people have been officially infected and more than 900 people have officially died so far. But an official from Samaritan's Purse says that the real numbers are probably far, far higher&#8230;

Ken Isaacs, the vice president of Program and Government Relations for Samaritan's Purse, painted an even bleaker picture. According to the World Health Organization, West Africa has counted 1,711 diagnoses and 932 deaths, already, which could represent only a small fraction of the true number. "We believe that these numbers represent just 25 to 50 percent of what is happening," said Isaacs.

In a six-hour meeting with the president of Liberia last week, Isaacs said workers from Samaritan's Purse and SIM watched as the "somber" officials explained the gravity of the situation in their countries, where hundreds lie dead in the streets. "It has an atmosphere of apocalypse," Isaacs said of the Liberia Ministry of Health's status updates. "Bodies lying in the street&#8230;gangs threatening to burn down hospitals. I believe this disease has the potential to be a national security risk for many nations. Our response has been a failure." Isaacs says that the epidemic is inciting panic worldwide that, in his opinion, may soon be warranted. "We have to fight it now here or we're going to have to fight it somewhere else."
In an official statement released on Monday, the World Health Organization even admitted that some potential Ebola patients "are being turned away"&#8230;

The recent surge in the number of cases has stretched all capacities to the breaking point. Supplies of personal protective equipment and disinfectants are inadequate. The outbreak continues to outstrip diagnostic capacity, delaying the confirmation or exclusion of cases and impeding contact tracing.

Some treatment facilities are overflowing; all beds are occupied and patients are being turned away.
Like I have said before, this has the potential to become the greatest health crisis that any of us have ever seen.

Up until this point, the outbreak has been primarily limited to Sierra Leone, Guinea and Liberia.

But now it is starting to pop up in more countries around Africa.

For example, the number of confirmed cases in Nigeria has reached ten&#8230;

Nigeria on Monday confirmed a new case of Ebola in the financial capital Lagos, bringing the total number of people in the country with the virus to 10.

Health minister Onyebuchi Chukwu said the latest confirmed case was a female nurse who came into contact with a Liberian-American man, Patrick Sawyer, who died of Ebola in a Lagos hospital on July 25.

In addition to Sawyer, another nurse who had contact with him died last week, while seven other people have been confirmed to have the virus in the city, he added.
And it looks like we may now have our first case of Ebola in Rwanda&#8230;

Rwanda's health officials have placed a man suspected of suffering from Ebola in isolation at King Faisal Hospital Kigali. A statement by the Ministry of Health released on Sunday indicates that the patient had been tested with results still expected. Samples from the suspected case have been sent for testing to an international accredited laboratory, and results will be available in 48 hours, the statement said. The suspected case is a European medical student, according to the statement. It is the first suspected Ebola case in Rwanda since the outbreak of the virus in West Africa. The government urged the public to remain calm and vigilant, as the ministry is closely monitoring the situation.

All the preventive measures needed in line with national standards are already in place, including surveillance systems and emergency management systems, it assured, adding "Health workers have been trained across the country and are vigilant." This will enable timely detection, notification and appropriate management of any suspected cases to safeguard Rwandans, the statement concluded.
Over in Ghana, a man that just died is being tested for the Ebola virus&#8230;

Ghana may be recording its first case of Ebola if tests on the blood samples of a Burkinabe man suspected to have died of Ebola proves positive. The man who was rushed to the Bawku Presby Hospital in the Upper East Region from Burkina Faso, died on arrival. The Medical Director at the Hospital, Dr Joseph Yaw Manu, who confirmed the incident to Citi News, said they sent the blood samples for testing because the man was brought in showing symptoms of Ebola. In an interview with Citi News, Dr. Manu said the patient was bleeding from his nostrils which raised their suspicion he may have died of the Ebola disease. Dr. Manu said they are awaiting the results from the blood sample test to verify the cause of death. He gave the assurance that the hospital is prepared to battle the disease. This is the fourth suspected case of Ebola reported in Ghana; two in Kumasi, one in Accra and now the Upper East Region.
Lastly, the little nation of Benin is now reporting two potential cases of Ebola&#8230;

Benin has reported two cases of the deadly Ebola virus in the west African country. Health Ministry official Aboubacar Moufiliatou said that a man suspected to have contracted the virus had died. "Fortunately, blood samples have been taken from the deceased patient to examine if his death was linked with Ebola," Moufililatou told the state television Thursday night. He said another man has been quarantined after showing symptoms of the deadly virus after returning from the Nigerian city of Lagos. "Blood tests from the suspected case will be conducted in laboratories approved by the World Health Organization (WHO) to confirm or deny the infection," he said. The WHO has declared the Ebola outbreak in West Africa to be an "international public health emergency" as the virus reportedly continues to spread through the region in Liberia, Sierra Leone and Nigeria. According to the latest WHO report, Ebola has killed 932 people in West Africa. The Ebola virus, a contagious disease for which there is no known treatment or cure, can be transmitted to humans from wild animals and also spreads through contact with the body fluids of an infected person or someone who has died of the disease. Medical doctors say common symptoms of Ebola include high fever and headaches, followed by bleeding from openings in the body. If the cases turn out to be Ebola, this would be the fifth country in Africa where the virus has spread.
We are quickly getting to the point where it will become impossible to contain this virus.

And if it spreads to the United States, we are going to be in a massive amount of trouble. The truth is that we are not prepared for an Ebola pandemic, and such a crisis would create a massive wave of panic and fear all over this country.

Unfortunately, despite the risks, we continue to bring people back to this country before we know that it is safe to do so&#8230;

Health officials in North Carolina said on Sunday they will require missionaries and others coming home after working with people infected with Ebola in Africa to be placed in quarantine.

The quarantine is set to last for three weeks from the last exposure to someone infected in the West African Ebola outbreak, which is centred in Guinea, Sierra Leone and Liberia, the officials said.

Missionaries from the North Carolina-based Christian aid groups SIM USA and Samaritan's Purse have been working to help combat the world's worst outbreak of the disease. Two of the relief workers, Dr Kent Brantly and Nancy Writebol, contracted the disease and are being cared for at Emory University hospital in Georgia.
Why couldn't those individuals just be quarantined over there an extra three weeks in a safe area and then come home?

All it takes is one sick person. Once the disease gets here and starts spreading, there isn't much that we can do about it. There is no cure for Ebola, and according to the New York Times it is going to be quite a while before one is potentially available&#8230;

The drugs that could potentially treat those already infected and the vaccines to protect healthy people from infection are all in the earliest stages of testing. And even if they do pass muster in clinical trials, they cannot be produced in large quantities quickly enough to stem the widening epidemic anytime soon.
And the CDC agrees with this assessment&#8230;

"We do not know how to treat Ebola or vaccinate against it - and it will be a long time before we do."
Those are very sobering words.

For now, our health officials are telling us that we have very little to be concerned about.

But they can't even tell us why more than 170 health workers have caught the virus.

So let's hope for the best, but let us also prepare for the worst.


----------



## Quills

rntwinsmom said:


> Why the UN, CDC and WHO Want You to Believe Ebola Has No Cure or Treatment&#8230;
> .
> Because then you will be afraid for your very life and you'll do what they tell you - or else.
> 
> .
> 
> Let's start with the bottom line: Nano Silver inhibits every disease organism it has ever been tested against, without exception. We have documented proof that the US Government has known for at least 5 years that Nano Silver is the world's only hope against Ebola and the other antibiotics/anti-viral resistant pathogens. They've known but have sought to suppress the truth. We are preparing a special white paper that will expose this shocking deception. That revelation later this week.
> 
> .
> 
> I call Nano Silver the Universal Anti Microbial and that's why the Natural Solution Foundation now has its own brand of Nano Silver, Dr. Rima Recommeds The Silver Solution .
> 
> So when I wrote yesterday to the Heads of State of Liberia, Guinea, Nigeria and Sierra Leone (and the Directors of WHO, Doctors Without Borders) and other world leaders, I told them about Nano Silver and offered to provide a protocol for them so they could stop the Ebola outbreak dead in its tracks before any other people died in their tracks.
> 
> .
> 
> The response? Silence. Stone, cold silence except for an auto responder from the Ministry of Health in Sierra Leone thanking me for my question.
> 
> .
> 
> I wasn't asking a question. I was solving their biggest problem: extermination.
> 
> .
> 
> So here is my new question: You know and I know that I am not the only doctor who knows that Nano Silver is the Universal Antimicrobial, that it's safe, inexpensive, self sterilizing, needs no refrigeration and works against every single disease-causing bug its ever been tested on.
> 
> .
> 
> You have to ask what they get out of not telling anyone, not distributing it.
> 
> .
> 
> Not sharing the good news.
> 
> .
> 
> The answer is that our bad news is their good news.
> 
> .
> 
> Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea are already reported to be under WHO governance since WHO declared a Level 3 Emergency, which gives it the "right" to assume "Essential Government Functions".
> 
> .
> 
> New Zealand is preparing for an Ebola outbreak, so is the UK, so is Germany (to which an Ebola patient is being transported for treatment). So is the US.
> 
> .
> 
> But if everyone has Nano Silver and uses it, the excuse to institute the New World Order government to "save" us, via the Global Health Security Initiative, aka "Agenda 21 in a Syringe" will fall apart.
> 
> That was from:
> http://drrimatruthreports.com/why-t...ou-to-believe-ebola-has-no-cure-or-treatment/


I tend to not put much stock in the "experts" who claim to have the "solution that 'the authorities' (whoever they may be) DON'T WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT" when they're the ones selling it.


----------



## Viking

northstarprepper said:


> Some people swear by the silver as a treatment for every ailment. I remain neutral. I would like to see some scientific studies on this. I do know that putting any metal in your body is dangerous because your body has a very hard time eliminating it. Therefore, I want proof before I use a product like that.


You may not know it but when you were born you more than likely had a silver suave put on your eyes. When my son was born in 1976 in a hospital in the Denver area that's what the nurse did and she told me it's to stop the possibility of viral or bacterial infection during birth. The only time I've heard of silver causing problems is if the particle size of suspended silver is too large, hence the need for nano silver. Excess silver will show up as a greying of the skin. The anti bacterial qualities of silver have been know for a very long time but I've not heard how effective it may be on viruses, which Ebola is. Viruses and some bacteria do grow very well in an anaerobic environment and that's were oxygen treatments can sometimes work. Thing is that Ebola works very fast once the symptoms begin to show so any treatment at this time is really rather questionable. If the Ebola has been weaponized on has to wonder if the designers had an antidote, or just didn't give a rip if millions just died. Maybe it's one of the PTB's plans for global population reduction.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> There's a dude in town who is blue from all the silver in his body.
> .
> He doesn't look as bad as Paul Karason did (that guy was BLUE!!) but you can still tell by looking at him.
> .
> .


Escapee from the Blue Man Group, Sorry had to lighten this depressive thread up a little.


----------



## nightwing

Silver has antimicrobial properties but like everything else 
some people take it too far Garlic is great but try eating 
a whole bulb a day the fog that precedes and follows you 
will make you what you did not want to be unloved :dunno:

silver has an electrolytic action that kills amoebas and other 
single cell and virus types 
it works better as a anode when used with a battery like 
a 9 volt and another anode like copper and a pinch of salt for water.

in the body with salt already present and electrolytic action 
already occupying it may have some benefits but there have been studies 
that the acidic content has a great deal to do with the health of the body 
a small amount of Baking soda in water raises the alkalinity and 
that increases the bodies ability to kill invasive or abnormal cells 

I am no doctor but I do read the lancet and JAMA as well as some other rags If we end up in a situation where doctors have no answers and 
we have no alternatives I do not blame or want others to quash information that may be of some use I am of the opinion never say never.
unless it is that I will remarry my ex then not no but hell no.


----------



## drfacefixer

rntwinsmom said:


> Not sure if I fully believe it but I know the conventional medical field is using silver for healing purposes more and more.


It's been used for years. It's just not used routinely because it only works well in certain situations. I routinely use silver nitrate for cautery, but only in certain mucosal areas does the cost have a benefit over other chemical agents. Silver impregnated creams and bandages work, but the cost of adding silver is Only warranted in certain cases such as burn treatment and large pressure soars in those with piss poor healing. It's beneficial and has a place but it's usually restricted to wound care due to cost. A key element to treating infections is focusing the germicidal activity to only the bacteria causing the problem. It's hard to do this with an agent that is a strong ionizer.

Bringing it up to along side Ebola sounds make me think of Jude laws character in contagion.


----------



## Caribou

I don't know about whether silver works for ebola but I believe that it is documented to kill other single cell organisms. If memory serves a number of the long term water filters, like Berkey or Katadyn, are silver impregnated for this purpose.

Am I going to run out today and start taking silver? No. I am looking into building or buying a unit so I might generate my own nano silver solution. If you take silver every day for an extended period it is possible to get too much. Having nano silver available for when people around you are getting sick, from whatever pathogen, sounds like a reasonable precaution.


----------



## Caribou

drfacefixer said:


> It's been used for years. It's just not used routinely because it only works well in certain situations. I routinely use silver nitrate for cautery, but only in certain mucosal areas does the cost have a benefit over other chemical agents. Silver impregnated creams and bandages work, but the cost of adding silver is Only warranted in certain cases such as burn treatment and large pressure soars in those with piss poor healing. It's beneficial and has a place but it's usually restricted to wound care due to cost. A key element to treating infections is focusing the germicidal activity to only the bacteria causing the problem. It's hard to do this with an agent that is a strong ionizer.
> 
> Bringing it up to along side Ebola sounds make me think of Jude laws character in contagion.


Thanks Doc, I always look forward to your posts. I didn't see "Contagion" so that went over my head. My question to you is, except for cost is there any downside to using Colloidal Silver in the 5-15ppm concentration? I'm not talking about a life style change I'm talking about a period of from a week to three months on the outside.


----------



## ETXgal

Tweto, those same questions have been bugging me too.


----------



## ETXgal

I have some Colloidal Silver, that a friend, and I made. I have not used it yet. He did use it. He drank a shot glass full of it. It knocked out his problem. He didn't take more. I am keeping mine for extreme emergencies. It is more like when SHTF meds, in my opinion.

People turn blue because they take too much, for too long of a time frame. They use it for chronic conditions. I would not do that. 

I do have some ointment with silver in it, for burns. I bought two tubes of it, for preparation, and just in case. If someone is touting their product as a Hail Mary, I would look at is with suspicion. (especially if they are the ones selling that product) 

If I did get Ebola, and I thought things weren't looking too hot, I have nothing to lose by taking some Colloidal Silver. Would I take it first? Probably not. I would try some herbal remedies, and conventional meds first. If I seemed to be heading downhill though, I will try that Colloidal Silver. At that point, I don't have much to lose, if it comes to that.


----------



## northstarprepper

I could see it as a last ditch type of medicine, but on too many sites, people are touting it as the cure for every ailment known to mankind. I weren't born yesterday. Thank God! I would hate to grow up in this world, but I would start prepping on my second birthday.


----------



## Viking

LincTex said:


> There's a dude in town who is blue from all the silver in his body.
> .
> He doesn't look as bad as Paul Karason did (that guy was BLUE!!) but you can still tell by looking at him.
> .
> .


In thinking about excesses of using different things and their odd outcomes, I remember someone I knew many years ago that healed her eye sight problem with large amounts of carrot juice, her skin turn quite orange.


----------



## ras1219como

http://m.bbc.com/news/world-africa-28755033

According to BBC patient X was a two year old girl that died in December of 2013.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## northstarprepper

It disturbs me that the American media have pushed Ebola far away to the back burner. That tells me that they have been told to quiet the noise down about the problem. In the meantime, the government is likely scrambling to try to figure out what they can do to prepare for what may be coming. If it does show up here in any numbers at all, St. Louis is going to be nothing compared to what may happen here. We might really see what we all prepare for. I hope not. Tweto's post was scary, especially the part about how bad it is in Liberia right now. Bodies in the streets, gangs threatening to burn down hospitals, hospitals turning patients away because they are full, healthcare workers getting the virus, chaos everywhere...good heavens! Why is this not front page news in our media? The only answer is that they do not want us to know how bad it really is.


----------



## Viking

ras1219como said:


> http://m.bbc.com/news/world-africa-28755033
> 
> According to BBC patient X was a two year old girl that died in December of 2013.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


I heard this but my question is how did patient X get the disease?


----------



## Woody

northstarprepper said:


> It disturbs me that the American media have pushed Ebola far away to the back burner. That tells me that they have been told to quiet the noise down about the problem. In the meantime, the government is likely scrambling to try to figure out what they can do to prepare for what may be coming. If it does show up here in any numbers at all, St. Louis is going to be nothing compared to what may happen here. We might really see what we all prepare for. I hope not. Tweto's post was scary, especially the part about how bad it is in Liberia right now. Bodies in the streets, gangs threatening to burn down hospitals, hospitals turning patients away because they are full, healthcare workers getting the virus, chaos everywhere...good heavens! *Why is this not front page news in our media?* The only answer is that they do not want us to know how bad it really is.


I believe it is to prevent the panic factor in the general public. As with many instances in recent years, you hear a short blurb, then it fades away as the next 'headline' news event occurs.

Can you imagine the panic that would break out if the U. S. Government said something like: "As you all know, we have many laboratories around the world where we keep specimens of typhoid, N1H1, N1H9.., Polio, Ebola and many other diseases and bacteria alive. We do experiments on them and manipulate these to cause them to mutate. Well, it seems that one of our labs had a little slipup and some of this material escaped. There is no cure yet, it has a 50% death rate and we really do not know how it spreads or how it is mutating in the real world right now. 170 health care workers in full protective gear have developed this disease, we do not know how. With up to a 30 day incubation period, which the victim may or may not be contagious, it is impossible to know how far it has spread so far."

I'm thinking that might cause a slight panic. Folks would protest, stop paying taxes, stop going to work, riot in the streets.... Best to just say, "There is no reason to panic, it will never come to the U. S., we are taking every step possible."

Is my first scenario what is actually happening? Who knows, we never get any information! Does the U. S. (and I'm sure other places) keep specimens of lots of nasties alive and experiment on them? Sure do, they have even said so.

My tin foil hat side just wonders... Why, every few years, does some "mutated" form of some bacteria or disease appear somewhere in the world? It makes a few days of headline news then... Oh NO! PUTIN is at it again, we read indisputable evidence on Twitter!!... The Evil Dooers are at it again, they posted on Facebook!!! This week, on a don't miss episode of the dancing show...


----------



## NaeKid

From: http://news.sciencemag.org/health/2014/08/what-does-ebola-actually-do

*What does Ebola actually do?*



> Behind the unprecedented Ebola outbreak in West Africa lies a species with an incredible power to overtake its host. Zaire ebolavirus and the family of filoviruses to which it belongs owe their virulence to mechanisms that first disarm the immune response and then dismantle the vascular system. The virus progresses so quickly that researchers have struggled to tease out the precise sequence of events, particularly in the midst of an outbreak. Much is still unknown, including the role of some of the seven proteins that the virus's RNA makes by hijacking the machinery of host cells and the type of immune response necessary to defeat the virus before it spreads throughout the body. But researchers can test how the live virus attacks different cells in culture and can observe the disease's progression in nonhuman primates-a nearly identical model to humans.
> 
> Here are some of the basic things we understand about how Ebola and humans interact.
> 
> *What does Ebola do to the immune system?*
> 
> Once the virus enters the body, it targets several types of immune cells that represent the first line of defense against invasion. It infects dendritic cells, which normally display signals of an infection on their surfaces to activate T lymphocytes-the white blood cells that could destroy other infected cells before the virus replicates further. With defective dendritic cells failing to give the right signal, the T cells don't respond to infection, and neither do the antibodies that depend on them for activation. The virus can start replicating immediately and very quickly.
> 
> Ebola, like many viruses, works in part by inhibiting interferon-a type of molecule that cells use to hinder further viral reproduction. In a new study published today in Cell Host & Microbe, researchers found that one of Ebola's proteins, called VP24, binds to and blocks a transport protein on the surface of immune cells that plays an important role in the interferon pathway.
> 
> Curiously, lymphocytes themselves don't become infected with the virus, but a series of other factors-a lack of stimulation from some cells and toxic signals from others-prevent these primary immune cells from putting up a fight.​
> *How does Ebola cause hemorrhaging?*
> 
> As the virus travels in the blood to new sites, other immune cells called macrophages eat it up. Once infected, they release proteins that trigger coagulation, forming small clots throughout the blood vessels and reducing blood supply to organs. They also produce other inflammatory signaling proteins and nitrous oxide, which damage the lining of blood vessels, causing them to leak. Although this damage is one of the main symptoms of infection, not all patients exhibit external hemorrhaging-bleeding from the eyes, nose, or other orifices.​
> *Does the virus target certain organs?*
> 
> Ebola triggers a system-wide inflammation and fever and can also damage many types of tissues in the body, either by prompting immune cells such as macrophages to release inflammatory molecules or by direct damage: invading the cells and consuming them from within. But the consequences are especially profound in the liver, where Ebola wipes out cells required to produce coagulation proteins and other important components of plasma. Damaged cells in the gastrointestinal tract lead to diarrhea that often puts patients at risk of dehydration. And in the adrenal gland, the virus cripples the cells that make steroids to regulate blood pressure and causes circulatory failure that can starve organs of oxygen.​
> *What ultimately kills Ebola patients?*
> 
> Damage to blood vessels leads to a drop in blood pressure, and patients die from shock and multiple organ failure.​
> *Why do some people survive infection?*
> 
> Patients fare better with supportive care, including oral or intravenous rehydration that can buy time for the body to fight off infection. But studies on blood samples from patients during the 2000 outbreak of a different Ebola strain in Uganda have also identified genes and other markers that seem to be predictive of survival. Patients who recovered had higher levels of activated T cells in their blood and had certain variants of a gene that codes for surface proteins that white blood cells use to communicate. Earlier this year, researchers found a new association between survival and levels of sCD40L, a protein produced by platelets that could be part of the body's attempt to repair damaged blood vessels. The authors note that markers like sCD40L could suggest new therapies that augment the repair mechanisms most important for survival.​


**The Ebola Files:* _Given the current Ebola outbreak, unprecedented in terms of number of people killed and rapid geographic spread, Science and Science Translational Medicine have made a collection of research and news articles on the viral disease *freely available* to researchers and the general public._​


----------



## Zanazaz

I just found this...

http://www.oann.com/u-s-embassy-dependents-to-leave-sierra-leone-due-to-ebola/

Also I was watching the news, and learned that Spanish Priest that was taken back to Spain for treatment for Ebola died.

I wonder if they will ever get this under control? I read that the longer a virus is in "play" the greater the chance of reassortment. I've also been wondering if the flu virus can exchange genetic material with ebola? I know different strains of influenza can exchange genetic material. I plan on researching this more tomorrow. Hopefully it can't happen. Hopefully...


----------



## nightwing

Sad fact is nothing is under control 

when we think we have a handle on one thing another pops up.
It is like playing whack a mole I can remember no west Nile 
no Lyme disease remember legionnaires disease.
I remember getting 21 shots and another 7 and some boosters 
over time I recently got another Flu, meningitis, pneumonia, shingles and after a large puncture a tetanus shot 
Some are 1 year others 5 and some 10 year but I wanted to be 
READY, 
The things we need a prophylaxis for like rabies herpes hepatitis C
I used to take the cure for snake bite every day Oaxaca Mescal, 
Tequila is a womans drink artydance:

As far as we can go it will not natter diseases will follow us 
to me the explanations of this supposed new strain of Ebola 
from virologists is like children whistling and whispering past
a graveyard. 
I noticed it tell tail shape it looks like a snake well this snake kills 
and can spin inside it's own skin I do not think it will die easy 
and it may come back worse if that is possible moving infected 
people is just irresponsible it has an incubation period and 
I have not heard where there is a test that can identify a person 
who is recently infected.

America is blessed and lucky we have or at least we did have the finest 
medical system in the world and for now we still do but other nations 
are catching up and even with all that diseases can and will always be a part of humanities curse.


----------



## kyredneck

*'Patient Zero' likely identified*

Report: Ebola outbreak probably started with 2-year-old in Guinea

"The worst outbreak of Ebola, which has killed 961 people and triggered an international public health emergency, *may have started with a 2-year-old patient in a village in Guinea*.

About *eight months ago*, the toddler, whom *researchers believe may have been Patient Zero*, suffered fever, black stool and vomiting. Just four days after showing the painful symptoms, *the child died on December 6, 2013*, according to a report published in The New England Journal of Medicine.....

...Researchers who published the paper this year found *a chain of illnesses in the toddler's family.*

After the child's death, *the mother suffered bleeding symptoms and died on December 13*, according to the report. Then, *the toddler's 3-year-old sister died on December 29*, with symptoms including fever, vomiting and black diarrhea. The illness subsequently affected *the toddler's grandmother, who died on January 1*, in the family's village of Meliandou in Guéckédou.

The area in southern Guinea is *close to the Sierra Leone and Liberia borders*.

*The illness spread outside their village after several people attended the grandmother's funeral*...."


----------



## Hooch

I watched a documentry on superbugs and it mentioned reasearch had shown bugs n viruses cant survive on copper surfaces. One hosiptal is changing over its high traffic type surfaces with copper to cut down on spreading cooties like mrsa n whatnot. It seemed to have exciting results but copper is expensive...so.. 

The conversation regarding silver reminded me of that. While i understand silver has been used in medicine..i doubt that dr has any proof n reasearch to back up his claim. It would be interesting to research it and copper too. Often thinking outside the box has been what led many scientist n doctors to positive results.


----------



## Caribou

Hooch said:


> I watched a documentry on superbugs and it mentioned reasearch had shown bugs n viruses cant survive on copper surfaces. One hosiptal is changing over its high traffic type surfaces with copper to cut down on spreading cooties like mrsa n whatnot. It seemed to have exciting results but copper is expensive...so..
> 
> The conversation regarding silver reminded me of that. While i understand silver has been used in medicine..i doubt that dr has any proof n reasearch to back up his claim. It would be interesting to research it and copper too. Often thinking outside the box has been what led many scientist n doctors to positive results.


Copper is an interesting metal and it kills a lot of stuff. They use copper paint to keep boat bottoms clean of growth. Copper is part of the mix in pressure treated wood. Because of all the nasties in treated wood I'd not use it in contact with any soil I was planting food in. If you have a problem with moss on your roof put a strip, or even a heavy bare copper wire, near the ridge of your roof. The rain will leach enough copper to keep moss from growing. Brass and bronze are copper alloys. Brass handrails and door knobs are supposed to be more sanitary than most other common materials. Most brass knobs today have a clear coating to keep them shiny, this defeats the purpose of using brass. Wood is supposed to be good but varnishing your handrail provides a barrier to the anti microbial properties of wood. Silver might work also but it is much more expensive.

One caution about silver, never put it in mayonnaise as it will form toxins, silver cyanide if memory serves me. For example, don't use a silver serving spoon for potato salad.


----------



## weedygarden

northstarprepper said:


> I have started using a new site called healthmap.com and found out just now that there is an outbreak of Dengue fever in the Brownsville, Texas area. Over thirty cases have been confirmed. It is a mosquito carried disease characterized by high fever, skin rash, and can be very serious if not treated. Those of you in Texas, be aware. Other cases reported further up the Rio Grande.


I went to this site and I am interested in a couple aspects of it. I wanted to look at what each of the infections noted were.

1)Southern Nebraska which is not densely populated has a large dot. When I hovered over that large dot, several things came up including ebola. hhmmm

2) 4 states seem to have nothing going on due to no dots on them: North and South Dakota, Montana and Wyoming. Tennessee and Kentucky are looking good as well for diseases as well. Nevada seems to be mostly clear, except for two dots at the far west end.

3) When I tried to look at information past the home page, it was all written in Chinese. You can imagine my Chinese is not good enough to understand this, but I wonder if you could get it translated with a translator.

4) Several of the dots indicate ebola. There are quite a few cases of tuberculosis as well, aleit serious, nothing like ebola.


----------



## weedygarden

*"Outbreak" the movie*

Last weekend we watched the movie which is a fictionalized account of an outbreak. Although it was not a documentary, it did help me to understand a number of things about ebola, including what is involved in different levels of diseases. There are actual facts included at different times throughout the movie, including the 4 levels of diseases, which ones are included in each level, and what precautions are needed.

We got it via Netflix, and it can not be streamed, you need to get the DVD.

You can watch it on Youtube for $2.99. I have never paid to watch a movie there, but occasionally watch full length movies for free.


----------



## drfacefixer

Hooch said:


> I watched a documentry on superbugs and it mentioned reasearch had shown bugs n viruses cant survive on copper surfaces. One hosiptal is changing over its high traffic type surfaces with copper to cut down on spreading cooties like mrsa n whatnot. It seemed to have exciting results but copper is expensive...so..
> 
> The conversation regarding silver reminded me of that. While i understand silver has been used in medicine..i doubt that dr has any proof n reasearch to back up his claim. It would be interesting to research it and copper too. Often thinking outside the box has been what led many scientist n doctors to positive results.


And what is it that I'm proving to you hooch? That silver is used in medicine or the fundamentals of medical microbiology? Let me know which and I will try to help you out.


----------



## Hooch

Lol!! I wasnt talking bout you...i was referring to the gal who posted the article about a doctor who is selling nano-silver as a proven cure for ebola that "they" dont want us to know about. The conversation that the dr/salesman sparked reminded me of that documentry. I saw. The same conversation you contributed too..lol...sorry..i shoulda been more specific as to whom i was talking about...sorry


----------



## drfacefixer

Hooch said:


> Lol!! I wasnt talking bout you...i was referring to the gal who posted the article about a doctor who is selling nano-silver as a proven cure for ebola that "they" dont want us to know about. The conversation that the dr/salesman sparked reminded me of that documentry. I saw. The same conversation you contributed too..lol...sorry..i shoulda been more specific as to whom i was talking about...sorry


Sorry Hootch! I got that mixed up. It did try to get a few answers on the subject. If you google "silver impregnated wound dressings" on amazon you will find a myriad of commercialized silver impregnated products on the market and used frequently in hospitals. There are also nano impregnated catheters that allow these lines to stay in the body for an extended period of time. The main issue is that silver is used where sterility is desired (blood, bladder, contaminated skin wounds) as it kills both beneficial and invading bacterial.

Caribou, I will get to my thoughts on enteral colloidal silver studies shortly. I'm reading a few ebola studies right now.


----------



## drfacefixer

ETXgal said:


> http://www.breakingbio.org/the-achi...d-while-medicine-development-lags-far-behind/
> 
> <<<
> In a twist of conventional science, patients who survive from ebola do not show any of the same characteristics as patients that recover from other deadly viruses. For most diseases, patients eliminate an infection by creating antibodies which target that virus. *In contrast, ebola patients do not harbor antibodies which can protect against future ebola infections.*
> Questions about the origin of the GP gene or how patients survive an infection make ebola the most enigmatic of the deadly viruses.>>>
> 
> I thought this was really strange. I saw this on another forum. So if you get it, and get over it, you CAN catch it again. Now that makes me think that it just may be tinkered with. I have never heard of your body not having immunity, after you previously caught a virus. So while it is confusing your immune system, it is also replicating itself in over drive. If this article is correct, this is worse than I had previously thought. I wonder if this is for every strain of Ebola?


ETXGal, although you quoted this verbatim, I wouldn't take this blog as gospel. I followed the links in the article and the author took ALOT of liberties in interpreting the studies he referenced. The study that he references for the statement "ebola patients do not harbor antibodies which can protect against future ebola infections" is passive immunization of Ebola virus-infected cynomolgus monkeys with immunoglobulin from hyperimmune horses" by Peter Jahrling of USAMRIID in 1996. This study was testing for humeral immunity after being given a Russian made IgG serum from ebola infected horses. They stated that their serum was protecting 6/6 of monkeys from ebola Zaire 95. The report mainly found that the serum delayed onset of viremia but all 6 died. It really didn't even come close to saying to ebola survivors lack an immune response to getting it again. A study published in Nature this past september 2013 states just the opposite. This study specifically looked at monkeys abilities to establish a humoral response after being given ZMAb. Traditionally passive immunity (treating with antibodies made by someone or something else) doesn't establish nearly as strong as an antigenic memory as developing active immunity and B cell memory. In this 2013 study, monkeys were infected with ebola zaire and the survivors were then rechallenged at 10 or 13 weeks. Those at 10 weeks had 100% survival. They reported "The data indicate that a robust immune response was generated during the successful treatment of EBOV-infected NHPs with EBOV, which resulted in sustained protection against a second lethal exposure."


----------



## ETXgal

Thank you. That has bugged me, no pun intended, since I read that article. I did not take it as gospel by any means. Note I said, IF THIS ARTICLE IS CORRECT...that shows I was not sold on it, lock, stock, and barrel. I think there are 5 different strains of Ebola. Now just how all of these medically trained people are getting the disease, is still bothering me. Something is just not right about that. Maybe a few, but that many? I also wish when they talk about it, if they know the strain, they would mention that. I believe it was the Zaire strain that was the deadliest, but I might have that mixed up. Now who knows which one is, or if there is another strain yet unidentified.


----------



## northstarprepper

I noticed in today's news the WHO finally admitted the Ebola situation is completely out of control. The countries are basically condoning off huge areas and trying to prevent the people within those areas from leaving. If they die, they die. They can find no other way to stop it. This is such a shame. We can give hundreds of millions of dollars in aid for weapons to kill, but our government cannot seem to find any money for the things these people need to fight this disease. I wonder if the Red Cross or other aid organizations have a way we can donate directly to this cause?


----------



## Gians

northstarprepper said:


> I noticed in today's news the WHO finally admitted the Ebola situation is completely out of control. The countries are basically condoning off huge areas and trying to prevent the people within those areas from leaving. If they die, they die. They can find no other way to stop it. This is such a shame. We can give hundreds of millions of dollars in aid for weapons to kill, but our government cannot seem to find any money for the things these people need to fight this disease. I wonder if the Red Cross or other aid organizations have a way we can donate directly to this cause?


Doctors Without Borders has a pretty good rating on Charity Navigator. But just went to their site for a one time donation and saw this note:
_"Please note that Doctors Without Borders' response to the Ebola outbreak in West Africa is fully funded, and we are not able to earmark your donation for that crisis. Please consider making an unrestricted gift today, this gives us the greatest flexibility to respond at a moment's notice when medical humanitarian emergencies occur anywhere in the world."_
So guess they have what they need for the Ebola fight. Samaritan's Purse is also rated pretty good, I can't quite tell if their donations are specifically earmarked for the Ebola fight.


----------



## drfacefixer

ETXgal said:


> Thank you. That has bugged me, no pun intended, since I read that article. I did not take it as gospel by any means. Note I said, IF THIS ARTICLE IS CORRECT...that shows I was not sold on it, lock, stock, and barrel. I think there are 5 different strains of Ebola. Now just how all of these medically trained people are getting the disease, is still bothering me. Something is just not right about that. Maybe a few, but that many? I also wish when they talk about it, if they know the strain, they would mention that. I believe it was the Zaire strain that was the deadliest, but I might have that mixed up. Now who knows which one is, or if there is another strain yet unidentified.


The "taking this as gospel" wasn't intended to be directed as a jab against you. I read the uncertainty in the tone of the your message. It bothers me that the authors - one Phd and one proclaimed science writer- would write something like that a bit carelessly. They are obviously writing for the general public but really unclear where they are getting their info. It looks like they were just rushing to put another article up on their blog before the relevance of the subject matter fades.


----------



## drfacefixer

northstarprepper said:


> I noticed in today's news the WHO finally admitted the Ebola situation is completely out of control. The countries are basically condoning off huge areas and trying to prevent the people within those areas from leaving. If they die, they die. They can find no other way to stop it. This is such a shame. We can give hundreds of millions of dollars in aid for weapons to kill, but our government cannot seem to find any money for the things these people need to fight this disease. I wonder if the Red Cross or other aid organizations have a way we can donate directly to this cause?


Sadly the public accepts and acknowledges the country's position on selling weapons and technology over humanitarian aid. There is just a long standing history of this among all superpowers. It is political suicide to announce large humanitarian packages without a large portion of the voting population getting mad. There will always be a substantial demographic that says US dollars should be kept at home until there isn't poverty, homelessness and hunger here. Alot of the medical dollars spent in military functions outside the US are directed at local care in the theater of operations(but its still funded as a military operation). It also gets wrapped into other deals. Remember that billions of dollars have already been spent in the science labs to research most of these infectious diseases and to develop methods to treat them. This is something industry would never touch without government grants as there is no return in it for them. The fact that we can even talk intelligently about multiple strains, studies, and outcomes of treatment and vaccine trials speaks loads for what our government has done. Its in the name of security, but to date how many US citzens have been affected by these few diseases that we've spent trillions on since the 1970s? It would be nice if it were more transparent, unfortunately security operation and foreign aid go hand in hand. Your damned if the intentions are pure and your a little less damned if your intentions have an agenda hidden from public view in the name of security.


----------



## nightwing

let me drop this in the punch bowl.

WHY ? Remember that we live in a complex world and there are some that think 1 billion is too many people. 

In my mind I see a possibility that the interest in Ebola is not so simple 
we have diseases here like Lyme rocky mountain spotted fever 
West Nile Rabies and snake bite black widows and brown recluse 
beaver fever and flesh eating virus NOW WHY IS EBOLA TAKING FIRST PLACE ?
It is know to only strike the African continent it is a regional problem 
So I am of the idea that something is in the wind.
Issue One -
There is no money in fighting this disease all the people in the region are poor as dirt 
Issue two- 
It only effects thousands so if a drug here cost 20,000 a month
for a known disease how in the hell are the drug companies going to
recoup their money ?
Issue Three
this virus has a 60 to 90 % mortality rate and they allow it out of it 
home and then do not restrict travel to or from the effected areas / nations ?

Are or is someone attempting to crate a pandemic ?
or have some power that be considered weponizing this 
may sound off key but when you look at the fact we have much bigger fish to fry and the CDC and a few drug companies decide to take this on 
baffles me.
you cold make more off a hundred dollar West Nile shot than 
you could ever make off Ebola vaccine ?
Look at the American spread of West Nile and Lyme disease alone 
that effects 300 + million people.
I do not want to get crude but Africa is a pain in everyones keyster 
food farm water and medical humanitarian aid has only increased the
population it is a money pit even if diamonds and rubies were lying on top of the ground and oil flowed in river we could never recoup the worlds
money it has poured into it.
Since Dr Stanley and Livingston every church and nation has funneled 
money to build railroads bridges dams and try to extract resources 
only to find it is monetary Juggernaut I do not get any and I mean any
value from Africa everything end up costing me money the zoo
is not free the diamonds are not free sandpaper is not free and every 
years dozens of charities beg for our money to save the CHILLIN"
dig wells They cannot dig a well our fore fathers all did.
send food and clothing and all they do is make more 
we need to send birth control pills and condoms and offer vasectomies

Consider cutting off all flights and sea travel from Africa Hell we did it for years from China & Russia it is not a new concept 
we are still in a pissing contest with Cuba there are no direct commercial flights to Cuba since 1959 

we cannot feed them out of poverty or troubles the African continent 
has lost a hundred million lives due to disease famine and civil and cross border wars in this century the only people interested in Africa are the diamond and precious stone merchants and the oil companies 
if they found RARE EARTH there China has the largest source and even it is limited they would put us all in the poor house to get it.

America has and is subsidizing the oil and diamond companies 
they want to be there and have us foot the bill for clothing drugs food health care and even water have you EVER heard of a poor oil company 
A broke diamond and precious stone company ? 
they are raking in historic profits and don't pay the locals crap 
remember a few years ago the problems off the Ivory coast.

YOUR GETTING STUCK WITH THEIR BILLS and then paying 50 cents a gallon tax for each gallon of fuel then paying through the U.N. Charter UNICEF to give away free food and then your church is sending money 
your sending money if you give to any of the aforementioned charities 

Do I sound callous what is worse to keep away or to gorge them on 
food and they pump out children like a PEZ CANDY DISPENSER only to 
starve become disease riddled and die ? get so populated that civil wars 
and border fights are common place ?
Well we have already done that why do we not try something else.


----------



## ETXgal

I am surprised that we have not stopped flights connected to any country infected with Ebola, especially the ones with large case loads. (or death counts) If anyone wants to come into the USA from there, they should have to be quarantined before being able to freely wander about here. A good long look at all passports are also in order. Having a secure border would make me feel a little better about this. I feel bad for those in the areas infected. We should try to help them. But bring it here? No. I am sorry that is asking for too much. Mistakes happen (and intentional "mistakes" also happen). If Ebola did manage to spread here, there would be total chaos. There is no way the law enforcement agencies could handle that type of thing. A full quarantine would have to be called for. Realize what that would do to our economy! Well, I have rambled enough for the time being.


----------



## northstarprepper

There is also the opportunity in this outbreak for the Islamic Fundamentalist terrorist groups (notice I chose not to name just one since now our brilliant Senators and DHS want to scare us into more security measures because of the increasing threats) to get several people infected, much like suicide bombers, and transport them quickly to Mexico, sneak them across the southern border and into as many large cities as possible to spread Ebola around the nation as a type of germ warfare attack. There are already plenty of Islamic groups in that area of Africa. I would imagine the borders are rather porous, especially with the corruption Africa is famous for. It seems very possible this could happen. We already know how easy it is to cross our southern border. Thousands get in weekly. The thought scares me more than ISIS coming here to attack America as the showboat senators Graham and McCain rant about on TV. I am not scared of a bomb in a mall. Ebola spreading around would do potentially much more economic damage, not to mention killing more people than anything else.


----------



## preppingsu

This article appeared in the a Daily Mail. I don't think it will be long before we see Ebola in the UK by this means or certainly in Europe.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Calais-days-waved-Italian-French-police.html


----------



## ETXgal

I agree with you about the radicals. That is one reason I am so ticked off about the border situation.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Does anybody know if there's anything that can be eaten or used to boost the immune system to, at the very least, help the body be able to fight the ebola virus? I would be interested to know if something like D3, an herb or some kind of food or something would help in any way?


----------



## goshengirl

lazydaisy67 said:


> Does anybody know if there's anything that can be eaten or used to boost the immune system to, at the very least, help the body be able to fight the ebola virus? I would be interested to know if something like D3, an herb or some kind of food or something would help in any way?


I agree - would love to know. I have elderberry ready to make into syrup in the next few days. But I doubt it's really going to help with protection against ebola (it will help with other stuff, but not ebola - right..???) - then again...??? Who knows, right?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Eye of newt.


----------



## Caribou

There are a number of antivirals out there and they should help. A lot will depend on how much you are exposed to and over what period of time. Your immune system and general health will also factor in. Is there an absolute preventative supplement? Not that I am aware of. Are there things that you can do and take that will improve your odds? Yes.

When the bird flu was a big threat my wife and I were invited to a remote site to weather out the storm if it hit. If we went we would have to leave as soon as they said and stay for the duration. It did not hit but self quarantine is the only way I know to avoid this disease.


----------



## nightwing

goshengirl said:


> I agree - would love to know. I have elderberry ready to make into syrup in the next few days. But I doubt it's really going to help with protection against ebola (it will help with other stuff, but not ebola - right..???) - then again...??? Who knows, right?


I was thinking anything with vitamin K doubt it would work but it does reverse blood thinners.

as far as Ebola it deteriorates the membranes as far as I can understand 
so your body cannot reproduce cells fast enough to hold the blood that is also thinning then your body goes into toxic shock as it cannot evacuate 
cells fast enough so the liver kidneys and lymphatic system crash.
as well as I would imagin that you would have swelling of the brain
and fever.

it is a perfect storm of symptoms and the only way must be an antiviral
and a live attenuated vaccine and even some way to boost blood production I would bet it is a culmination of more than a few 
drugs to take on that much viral load.


----------



## Hooch

Omg..eye of newt!! Haa!! Im still laughing!! Lol..thanks.. eeeboolllahh....


----------



## northstarprepper

Humor is good. We can use that considering all the stuff happening these days. Thanks CB Louis for the wise crack of the day.


----------



## ETXgal

Thieves Oil

40 drops of Clove Essential Oil
35 drops of Lemon Essential Oil
20 drops of Cinnamon Essential Oil
15 drops of Eucalyptus Essential Oil
10 drops of Rosemary Essential Oil

You would need to use this essential oil with a good carrier oil. Personally I decided to use Jojoba oil. If you have coconut oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, they would all be good. (there are others too) You would need to count the drops, as you put them into a darkened amber bottle. Shake the bottle very well before using it to count the 10 drops, to the carrier oil bottle. That bottle should also be darkened. Keep out of heat, and sunlight for storage. Cool and dark is best. (I use amber, you can use a heavy tinted glass bottle) I put 10 drops of that mixture of my essential oils into a one ounce bottle. (one bottle is all the drops added, another bottle has just the carrier oil. Then put the 10 drops into that second bottle. Carrier oil will degrade after time. That is one reason I chose Jojoba oil. I heard it doesn't go bad as quickly. Coconut oil if above 75 degrees or so, will stay liquid.)I then used close to 3/4 of an ounce of carrier oil. (many say 1 ounce carrier oil) You could use more carrier oil, if you are sensitive to it. Some oils are hot, and you must use a carrier oil, or it will burn. Oregano is a fine example of a hot oil. The only oil I would trust using with no carrier oil is maybe Lavender. Some say Tea Tree oil can be taken neat, with no carrier. You should also put a test amount on you, before you put it on your feet. I put the oil on my feet, rub it in. The Jojoba is especially good, because it really soaks into your skin, in my opinion, more so than others. I do this mainly at night. But if you want to, you can put socks on after they had a chance to soak in a little. If you use coconut, or olive oil, your feet will be greasy. It takes very little of this oil to use it medicinally. But on my skin, it is still oily. Also Lemon essential oil degrades quickly for medicinal properties. Use Lemon oil that is fresh as possible, preferably under 6 months of time.

If you have high blood pressure, you may want to stay away from the Rosemary. I do have high blood pressure. I used 4 drops, instead of 8 drops. To make up for less Rosemary I used Ravintsara and used 5 drops of that. I also did not have cinnamon bark, and it is expensive. I used cinnamon leaf instead, but used more of it. I also added 3 drops of Oregano essential oil. This is just my Thieves Oil recipe I made. I also made an antiviral salve a while back. I am going to switch back and forth between the salve, and the oil, for antiviral deterrence. Another thing, I am taking Lemon Balm, and Echinacea in pill form, once a day. I also think using some ginger, and maybe some garlic would not be a bad idea. I also have some ginseng, and if things get bad, I have a few capsules of that.

I already have a cough medicine made up. I got the recipe from Misty Prepper on You Tube. I am trying to find some fresh horseradish, for a great recipe I found on You Tube. *Fire Cider Cold and Flu Remedy, by Rosemary Gladstar  *

I listened to the video, and took notes. I have everything but that elusive horseradish.

This is not a complete list by any means. I am no doctor, nurse, or anything like that. I do not know if this will help with Ebola, but it is worth trying, in my opinion.

The antiviral salve I have has lavender, patchouli, and tea tree oil added. I did not have cinnamon when I made it. Eucalyptus, CLOVE, and Oregano, and a bit of Rosemary were added, with Vit E. The salve has coconut oil, and olive oil, with beeswax. I think Garlic is good to try, you can eat it, you don't have to put it on you, especially because of the smell. Or you can try Garlic as a supplement. Lemon is another good essential oil to use, but it is not something you want to put on, and go out in the sun with. It makes you sensitive to the sunlight.

I also like to drink Green Tea at night. I believe it has antiviral properties too. I use raw unfiltered honey to sweeten it. Take a good multivitamin, selenium, zinc, Vit C are probably very helpful. One key is to get enough sleep. Also try not to be under stress. Stress is not good at all on your immune system. At least some of what I said may have been beneficial. I hope all that I said made sense. If not feel free to ask questions. I am trying to learn more about antivirals as well.



lazydaisy67 said:


> Does anybody know if there's anything that can be eaten or used to boost the immune system to, at the very least, help the body be able to fight the ebola virus? I would be interested to know if something like D3, an herb or some kind of food or something would help in any way?


----------



## Tweto

From what I read about Ebola, the immune system doesn't know that it's being attacked. The Ebola virus destroys the sensors that tell the immune system that is being attacked. When infected by the Ebola virus the immune system just sits there and doesn't fight.

I can't find the reason why some people survive and others don't. I did read that what kills you is dehydration from blood lose.

Please remember that I'm not a medical expert, I just read what I can find and make the best attempt I can at understanding what it says.

BTW verified deaths from Ebola are now at 1,175 as of today.


----------



## ETXgal

You have two types of immune systems, adaptive and innate. Tetherin I believe is what Ebola disables. I do not know if Tetherin is in both types of the immune system. Ebola might be able to attack Tetherin in a person whose immune system is depressed. I do not know if it can disable Tetherin in everyone. I might be doing all of this for no reason. Maybe you are right. But, I figure the odds are more in my favor, by trying to tweak my immune system. Maybe those who survive have a lighter case because of a strong immune system. I don't know, and I don't think the doctors know this fully either. In time maybe they will have it figured out.

Oh, I forgot to mention, I also have some Elderberry Tincture I made. I think if you have a strong immune system, you may not catch it, or catch it as badly. If you get it, you really have to treat the symptoms. I think one of the main things is fluids. If you have major fluid loss, you are going to be in worse shape.


----------



## Zanazaz

I think the best strategy for anyone worried about Ebola is social distancing. If you see someone that looks sick stay away from them. Stay away from large groups of people, stay out of airports, and don't fly unless you have to. The World Health Organization has declared this an International Emergency. If it really hits the USA in a bad way, i.e. a pandemic then you better be ready to shelter in place. Stay healthy. Stay alive.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Ok, I suppose none of us really know what if anything we could be doing to help ourselves prevent or at least lessen an ebola outbreak here in the U.S. but considering that these herbs are pretty darn easy to get and are not expensive, it sure couldn't hurt. Thought I'd share what I found.

Echinacea
Although some studies argue against its effectiveness, many studies continue to find evidence of Echinacea aiding to prevent and treat colds, flu and upper respiratory tract infections. This member of the daisy family boosts immune functioning by increasing production of immune compounds known as interferon. [1] Research suggests white blood cells, spleen cells and core body temperature all increase when Echinacea is administered. Because of its phenolic compounds that produce these immune enhancing effects, Echinacea is used for other applications like skin and lower urinary tract infections which explains why Americans spend more than $300 million annually on this wonder herb. [3]

Astragalus
There is some evidence supporting astragalus as an assistant to the immune system by boosting production of immune cells along the bone marrow and lymphatic tissue. In particular, astragalus has been found to increase activities of natural killer cells that thwart cancer cells and macrophages or white blood cells that consume damaged cells. Likewise, it has been shown to produce immune compounds like immunoglobulin. In a 1997 experiment, Chinese scientists found that giving astragalus to elderly mice restored immune behaviors similar to those of a 10 week old mouse. [1] The saponins and flavonoids of astragalus are found to be responsible for its immune and digestive benefits. [2]

Panax Ginseng 
Hailed by researchers as a health and vitality tonic, the roots of ginseng are known to prevent upper respiratory tract infections. [1] A 2012 systematic review of 65 studies found that among the many disorders Panax Ginseng is said to improve, this herb exhibited the most promising evidence in aiding glucose metabolism and moderating the immune response. [4] Its active component, ginsenosides, has been proven to possess anti-inflammatory and anti-cancer characteristics. [2]

Garlic 
Several clinical trials have supported the use of garlic supplements in preventing and treating colds mainly because of its sulfur compound allicin which scientists believe to contain antimicrobial properties. This is the same active ingredient that gives garlic its unique odor and flavor. [1] More recent studies showed doctors reconfirming the cardiovascular, anti-microbial and antineoplastic benefits of garlic. [2]

Ginger 
Like ginseng, ginger has been shown to provide multiple health benefits, including inhibiting behaviors of inflammation causing genes. A study also finds that animals administered ginger extracts show significant reduction in cholesterol and blood clotting qualities. [2] In 2012, an investigative study revealed that ginger, when taken with turmeric, possessed immunostimulant properties by modulating the functions of immunosuppressed macrophages among male albino mice. This suggests that dietary intake of ginger and turmeric can defend against opportunistic infections. [5] Recent studies have also demonstrated anti-cancer potential for ginger.

Cat's Claw 
Growing abundantly in South and Central America, cat's claw is a wonderful herb that is claimed to have immense effects in boosting the body's immune system. The roots and bark of this herb is said to contain oxindole alkaloids which trigger the cat's claw's immune boosting abilities. These alkaloids are said to be capable of enhancing the ability of the white blood cells to engulf and destroy pathogens. [6]

Oregano 
Together with thyme and sage, oregano is recognized as one of the most potent herbs that are capable of boosting the body's immune system. In a placebo controlled study which aimed to determine the effects of oregano intake to the immune system of the body, it was found out that the herb has profound effects to the health. The study involved pigs and half of them were given oregano supplementation while the other half were not. Results showed that there has been a significant increase in the level of white blood cells in the milk produced by pigs that were supplemented with oregano. The increase in white blood cells suggests that oregano may play a role in enhancing the immune system of the body. [7]

Turmeric 
Best recognized for its culinary benefits, turmeric is a potent herb that is known for its ability to keep sickness and illnesses at bay. Its curcumin compound stimulates the increase in size of proein cathelicidin anti-microbial peptide which plays a vital role in boosting the body's immune system. [8] 
Turmeric also works by enhancing cell health which results to improved behavior of the membranes. This makes the cells more resistant against infections and diseases. Furthermore, the antioxidant content of curcumin protects the DNA cell against radical damages and improves the immune system of the body. [9]

Bell Pepper 
Bell peppers are considered as excellent immune system boosters. In addition to its Vitamins A and C offerings, bell peppers are known to be capable of increasing body's energy. Furthermore, when taken regularly, it helps breast cancer, cataract, prostate cancer and macular degeneration. [10] 
In addition to Vitamins A and C, bell peppers are also good sources of Vitamins E and B6 which are also beneficial in boosting the body's immune system. Vitamin B6 plays a vital role in the production of antibodies and cytokines. These immune system proteins can detect harmful substances present in the body and when they do, they immediately alert the immune system to fight against it. [11]

Cloves 
Clove is known to be a good reservoir of nutrients like manganese, dietary fiber, Vitamin, calcium, magnesium, and omega 3 fatty acids which are considered as essential in boosting the body's immune system. Cloves also contain germicidal and antiseptic properties that help the body fights against infections. Furthermore, cloves and the oils derive from it works by fighting off virus and purifying the blood. [12]


----------



## drfacefixer

nightwing said:


> I was thinking anything with vitamin K doubt it would work but it does reverse blood thinners.
> 
> as far as Ebola it deteriorates the membranes as far as I can understand
> so your body cannot reproduce cells fast enough to hold the blood that is also thinning then your body goes into toxic shock as it cannot evacuate
> cells fast enough so the liver kidneys and lymphatic system crash.
> as well as I would imagin that you would have swelling of the brain
> and fever.
> 
> it is a perfect storm of symptoms and the only way must be an antiviral
> and a live attenuated vaccine and even some way to boost blood production I would bet it is a culmination of more than a few
> drugs to take on that much viral load.


Vitamin K only helps increase factors 2,7,9,10 when vitamin K is low. But in massive hemorrhages all factors are used up and can only be replaced through transfusion of blood products. Replacing or increasing just a few doesn't help as its a cascade of events that depends on each factor being present in sufficient numbers. These factors also depend on a functioning liver. Those with liver disease (fatty liver,diabetes, alcoholism, obesity) almost always have poorer coagulation when it comes to bleeding.

As for the punchbowl, USAMRIID and the civilian CDC counterpart put a lot of focus on any infectious disease that could either cause mass outbreaks on US soil OR be weaponized. Most vaccines also get some sort of government funding because the R and D is so expensive as is testing safety when you can't bring a product to the market for 10 years. Remember that PCR and biochemical methods used to read and sequence DNA didn't come about until 1978. We haven't had these capabilities for long. Alot of historical treatments were based on crude but mostly correct understanding of immunology at a macrolevel. In the last 3 decades, researchers have been able to figure out exactly which antigen is kicking off the event and focus thier efforts on that. Down and dirty whole passive serums haven't been well received with this disease, but there are a few treatments that are in development that specifically to bind the virus to inhibit its attack and reduce viremia. The difficulty is that success varies from primate to primate and the ethical standards in medicine is about 100x more stringent today than it was 50 years ago. The Zmab usage likely would have faced more intense scrutiny had it not been given to Americans first before given to Africans. Even with a working drug, you still need ICU level supportive care to monitor and treat any adverse events.

Lastly, 
Sleep, healthy diet, and stress reduction probably are anyone best bet at improving their immune system. I'm all for alt therapies, but I haven't heard of youngliving sending a team of their specialists to Africa yet. But in their defense, they also lack a level IV bio lab.

Ofcourse Zanazaz is correct. Its hard to get anything it doesn't have a carrier to bring it to you. Just for safety, you should probably get rid of any pet fruit bats.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.naturalnews.com/046490_Ebola_virus_bogus_cures_FDA_warning.html

Here is what Natural News says about nano silver.


----------



## ETXgal

You know today something was nagging me about Ebola disabling the immune system. If you have no immunity with memory for this particular illness, why did Dr. Brantley receive blood from a recovered 14 year old patient? At that point I doubt if he was at the bleeding stage, and just needed a transfusion. I think they believed some had built up immunity in their body. It may be short term, but they did give him blood. Of the 3 who received the tobacco drug, one died. That was the Spanish priest. Dr. Brantley is supposed to be doing well. It says in the article, the other was the missionary...the lady. It says she is being treated. It did not say that she was progressing well. 
http://www.samaritanspurse.org/arti...liberia-west-africa-tests-positive-for-ebola/

<<< Both Dr. Brantly and Writebol received a dose of an experimental serum while still in Liberia. Dr. Brantly also received a unit of blood from a 14-year-old boy who had survived Ebola under his care.>>>

So, in light of this, I think it is still worth trying to boost your immune system. I would do it regardless of the blood theory from the recovered patient. Hopefully they are testing the blood from those that recovered, to see how they are different, from those whose immune system was crippled beyond capacity.


----------



## drfacefixer

ETXgal said:


> http://www.naturalnews.com/046490_Ebola_virus_bogus_cures_FDA_warning.html
> 
> Here is what Natural News says about nano silver.


Below is one of examples of why I have some issues with certain topics on natural news. It's very slanted and does a disservice to real alt med therapies by constantly trying to cater to those that want to see western medicine as a big self serving evil empire. There is a lot of good in both. Now that eastern med, acupuncture, and integrative medicine is becoming better regulated, it's becoming more accepted as it transitions from anecdotal to evidence based.

Here is a quote from the linked page 
" We also know that western medicine has indeed suppressed the truth about colloidal silver or nano silver for use in hospitals and burn wards. Silver-impregnated wound bandaging could be saving countless lives right now all across America, but the FDA's deliberate suppression of silver technology in emergency medicine has prevented many lifesaving products from ever making it to market. Topical nano silver is simply outstanding and preventing skin infections in burn victims. So why isn't nano silver a standard topical medicine at emergency rooms across America? The answer, of course, is because it isn't a high-profit drug."

As I said In a previous post it's used quite frequently but regulated by the hospitals to reduce cost because it IS costly to use but very profitable for the manufacturer. Google it and look at the costs. Topical silver is awesome and most western medical professionals won't disagree. What hasn't passed scrutiny is enteral use of it. What is the required contact time to kill? What is the optimal ppm? The optimal particle size? What is the distribution and elimination? Does it interact or inhibit other important processes in the body? Some of these question have been answered and are troubling.

there is a significant first pass effect, so most of what is ingested ends up in the liver. (Furchner JE, Richmond CR, Drake GA. Comparative metabolism of radionuclides in mammals--IV. Retention of silver-110 m in the mouse, rat, monkey, and dog. Health Phys. 1968;15:505-514. )

According to a major toxicology studies is tends to stay there and has been shown to been shown in animal models to aggregate in the testes (Ultrastructural localization of silver in rat testis and organ distribution of radioactive silver in the rat.Journal of Applied Toxicology
Volume 11, Issue 5, pages 317-321, October 1991)

In rat modeled particle sizes play an important part on it being able to pass through the blood brain barrier. If its small enough it will pass through as well as exit the BBB. Some parts are small enough to get in but get trapped leading to silver accumulation in astrocytes.

On the plus, there isn't a well known linkage to silver and disease other than argyria - so it has been presumed "safe" by those that choose to use. NCCAM feels differently.

Personally, I've been having enough trouble keeping aluminum out of my food, medicines, and hygiene products. If its not a essential mineral my body needs, im not going to add it willingly to my regime. I would have no issue giving it a try if i were in dire straights though. For now, I personally use it topically only.

Of note... there was/is on going research to add a silver ion to drug targeting molecules in hopes of turning the tide on drug resistant bacteria. This idea is more or less using the antibiotics a way to contain and direct the silver to kill only those bacteria which the antibiotics has affinity for. This is much different than taking colloidal or np silver and it's still in trial phase.


----------



## nightwing

drfacefixer said:


> Most vaccines also get some sort of government funding because the R and D is so expensive as is testing safety when you can't bring a product to the market for 10 years. .


I did say the vitamin K was dubious

but this logic on the time line is trashed by the HiV/ AIDS medications that were shoved through the FDA like grass through a goose.

I believe the term was FAST TRACKED. so apparently this is not an emergency on par with HIV/ AIDS or sweet N low sweetener and 
and as I posted it was found in 1973 40 years by my dead reckoning
but Valtrex for herpes was accepted rather quickly.


----------



## Viking

nightwing said:


> I did say the vitamin K was dubious
> 
> but this logic on the time line is trashed by the HiV/ AIDS medications that were shoved through the FDA like grass through a goose.
> 
> I believe the term was FAST TRACKED. so apparently this is not an emergency on par with HIV/ AIDS or sweet N low sweetener and
> and as I posted it was found in 1973 40 years by my dead reckoning
> but Valtrex for herpes was accepted rather quickly.


Fast Tracked, really rather vile words when one hears the bad side effects or failure to work as the drug should a few months or years down the line, which seems far too common. I remember reading FDA drug acceptance procedures back in the 1960's and they had long test periods before drugs were put into the general market, at least that's what there laws were but when dealing with the huge prescription drug cartels who knows if they didn't "Fast Track" drugs back in those days. Now it seems new drugs show up every few weeks only to have law suites follow not too far behind.


----------



## drfacefixer

nightwing said:


> I did say the vitamin K was dubious
> 
> but this logic on the time line is trashed by the HiV/ AIDS medications that were shoved through the FDA like grass through a goose.
> 
> I believe the term was FAST TRACKED. so apparently this is not an emergency on par with HIV/ AIDS or sweet N low sweetener and
> and as I posted it was found in 1973 40 years by my dead reckoning
> but Valtrex for herpes was accepted rather quickly.


Just because a virus has been known about for 40 years does not mean that it garners attention based on senority. Initially it was though to kill too fast to be a useful as a bio weapon. Priorities were given to more ominous and easily weaponized organisms. Also pcr wasn't even invented until 1983. More modern techniques of gene amplification and codon recognition was invented until the mid 90s. Whole serum methods didn't work with Ebola and up until the 2000s we still hadn't figured out the viral elements of this killer. The filoviridae are unlike most other capsid like viri, not to mention they tend to hide pretty well in nature until recently.

There are a lot of examples of drugs that were approved sooner than 10 years. Remember that average of ten years is from test tube to approval - not 10 of testing and trials. The FDA process is far from perfect but they are far stricter than many European countries. 24 months for AZT was a record breaker for approval ( but for fairness there were a few years of development and trials behind it) . It was also at an unprecedented time in this countries history where our president didn't even publicly acknowledge a US pandemic that had killed tens of thousands for 6 years. ( I am a Reagan fan with the exception of his gutting the FDA and crippling the ability of the nation to protect and regulate blood banks at one of the greatest time in need. It was during this time that corporation were given the tasks to do a lot of the leg work for approval.


----------



## Quills

It's now being reported that there is a woman in New Mexico with ebola symptoms who recently returned from a trip to Africa.


----------



## Tweto

Just read that the verified death toll is now 1229!


----------



## nightwing

Tweto said:


> Just read that the verified death toll is now 1229!


That leaves 599,998,701


----------



## Tweto

nightwing said:


> That leaves 599,998,701


Is that your guess on the total number of deaths from Ebola before it over?


----------



## nightwing

Quills said:


> It's now being reported that there is a woman in New Mexico with ebola symptoms who recently returned from a trip to Africa.


probably just a bad fish taco seeing how the CDC and UNWHO are not investigating, --- breath in breath out "through a full face mask"


----------



## nightwing

Tweto said:


> Is that your guess on the total number of deaths from Ebola before it over?


No literally that is how many are left from a rough SWAG method 
of the population of Africa it was 600,000,000 subtract dead and 
it is what it is.


----------



## BillS

I have a hard time taking it seriously. It's not the Spanish flu from 1918 where maybe 20 million people died around the world before air travel. It's not 2 million this year. Or 200,000. Or 20,000. Or even 2,000. Right now based on the death toll it's 1/10,000th as serious as the Spanish flu.

Yes, I know it's contagious. Sort of. It's very slow moving for a contagious disease. I know most people die from it. I expect this epidemic to die out soon just like the last ones have.


----------



## nightwing

BillS said:


> I have a hard time taking it seriously. It's not the Spanish flu from 1918 where maybe 20 million people died around the world before air travel. It's not 2 million this year. Or 200,000. Or 20,000. Or even 2,000. Right now based on the death toll it's 1/10,000th as serious as the Spanish flu.
> 
> Yes, I know it's contagious. Sort of. It's very slow moving for a contagious disease. I know most people die from it. I expect this epidemic to die out soon just like the last ones have.


I think your right it was the moving of infected people that started 
everyone wondering who in the hell is running this circus.

As far as any pandemic we need to be prepared because if you recall 
the Anthrax scare within a week you could not find a gas mask 
if your were a butt naked supermodel with a fist full of cash.

Ammo 3 years ago dirt cheap in every store and now high priced 
and you cant find it even components are disappearing

So with that in mind people should consider having what they feel 
will help them if there is a problem because it will be dangerous 
and a tyvek suit safety glasses a mask and neoprene gloves.
a pretty good protection over a bandanna and some hand sanitizer.

only an opinion.


----------



## Viking

nightwing said:


> I think your right it was the moving of infected people that started
> everyone wondering who in the hell is running this circus.
> 
> As far as any pandemic we need to be prepared because if you recall
> the Anthrax scare within a week you could not find a gas mask
> if your were a butt naked supermodel with a fist full of cash.
> 
> Ammo 3 years ago dirt cheap in every store and now high priced
> and you cant find it even components are disappearing
> 
> So with that in mind people should consider having what they feel
> will help them if there is a problem because it will be dangerous
> and a tyvek suit safety glasses a mask and neoprene gloves.
> a pretty good protection over a bandanna and some hand sanitizer.
> 
> only an opinion.


I will keep saying this, the ease of taking a plane to go anywhere your heart desires may very well end up spreading almost any kind of disease that can reach pandemic proportions far quicker than one can imagine. Another problem that is in the mix is the abusive use of antibiotics to the point where they are for the most part ineffective to treat any disease, and antivirals, well that's another story that for the most part doesn't have happy endings. Then there is the frightening fact that so many peoples' hygienic habits are awful, all that needed is to see the people come out of public restrooms without washing their hands and you should get the picture on that. We may well have become our own worst enemies in this aspect. I cannot dismiss the potential for a major pandemic with these things in mind, on the other hand I will not allow it to rule my life, so in the meanwhile we will prepare for the worst and live like things are pretty much normal.


----------



## Tweto

Viking is right, At any time some one could be getting off an airplane in your city and infect 20 people at the airport. Those 20 people infected will not be able to be traced and will go about there business, each infecting 20 more people (that would be a total of 400 infected). Each of these 400 will end up in emergency rooms around the country and infect the medical staff before they know what hit them. 

In the mean time the media finds out and panic erupts. People take their kids out of school, they stop going to work and the stores are emptied over night.

The verified deaths from Ebola are 1229. I said verified, the more realistic estimate is closer to 4000 and these are scattered all over central Africa. From some stories even the ones that don't die do not recover fully and have "unidentified life long issues". so that adds another 3000-4000 to the total effected.

The government has taken a very serious position by going to several hospitals to find out how many beds are available for a level 4 virus. So apparently the government does expect some Ebola cases in the US.

Right now, Ebola is not an issue for the U.S., but it could be in less then 2 weeks, or maybe never but a smart person will put an plan together on what they will do if it does get here.


----------



## Gians

As suggested I started reading _The Hot Zone _last night, the description of the progress of Ebola is beyond imagination. It pretty much turns you into a bloody vomiting, crapping zombie who unloads the virus in huge quantities...truly horrific. Hope they find something fast to help these people, death must be a welcome friend at the end.

Wonder if the CDC has ever thought about having an offshore island facility they could fly returning infected Americans to?


----------



## Tweto

Gians said:


> As suggested I started reading _The Hot Zone _last night, the description of the progress of Ebola is beyond imagination. It pretty much turns you into a bloody vomiting, crapping zombie who unloads the virus in huge quantities...truly horrific. Hope they find something fast to help these people, death must be a welcome friend at the end.
> 
> Wonder if the CDC has ever thought about having an offshore island facility they could fly returning infected Americans to?


I have read the "Hot Zone" and it is very good at actually describing the true horror of Ebola and the danger of an outbreak. If I remember correctly the Reston Ebola was suspected to be airborne. The only good thing about the current Ebola strain is that it is not airborne. If it was airborne, we would forget about any other possible SHTF scenarios.


----------



## northstarprepper

I remember reading somewhere a few years ago after one of the outbreaks, a magazine had a story about one of the survivors. The person said that they really remembered nothing after the second day of the virus really taking hold. Whether it was the high fever attacking or affecting the brain, or some aspect of the virus itself, the victim really had no memories of what having full blown Ebola was like.


----------



## Gians

*prep prep prep...*

"A patient at the Kaiser Permanente South Sacramento Medical Center is in the process of getting tested for Ebola, officials confirmed Tuesday evening."

http://www.kcra.com/news/local-news...nente-tested-for-ebola/27622786#ixzz3Au99Hi3v


----------



## VoorTrekker

ETXgal said:


> http://www.naturalnews.com/046490_Ebola_virus_bogus_cures_FDA_warning.html
> 
> Here is what Natural News says about nano silver.


From the article:

"• The recent Ebola media panic resulted in tremendous FDA pressure to authorize Ebola vaccine trials run by a company called Tekmira, whose stock price skyrocketed nearly 100% after the announcement.

• As Ebola news continued to spread, some websites began to claim they had various cures or treatments that could treat or prevent Ebola. For example, this web page claims something called "Monolaurin" is the answer to Ebola.

• The New York Times published an article explaining that the FDA had "issued warnings over Ebola cures." This article specifically named Dr. Rima Laibow for asserting that nano silver can kill Ebola.

• At the same time, however, the New York Times also published this highly speculative article which ridiculously asserts that statin drugs might treat Ebola, even though there is no evidence of such a claim.

• Interestingly, the New York Times did not warn its readers about the New York Times promoting bogus ebola cures in the form of statin drugs. The pattern that's emerging from the NYT is quite predictable: All experimental pharmaceuticals from the world of western medicine are assumed to be of value, while all experimental treatments from the world of holistic medicine are assumed to be fraud. This stance is, of course, wholly unscientific from the outset.

It also brings up the question: "What's the difference between an unproven drug treatment and an unproven holistic treatment?" The answer is "faith." Western culture has faith in western medicine, so drug treatments and vaccines are assumed to always work. Who needs proof when irrational faith in western drugs is sufficient?

• As all this was happening, Dr. Rima Laibow of the Natural Solutions Foundation published this page which asserts that a 2009 Dept. of Defense study "finds nano silver inhibits ebola virus." Since this page was published, Dr. Laibow has apparently sought to alert scientists and political leaders of many different countries about this treatment, explaining that an Ebola outbreak may be part of a population reduction plan.

Dr. Laibow's actions really set off alarm bells across the FDA and the mainstream media, both of which seem to be spinning up their torpedoes to fire away at anyone who claims anything other than a drug or a vaccine might treat Ebola."


----------



## preppingsu

Can I ask if you have heard about the condition of the doctor and missionary that returned to the US? In the UK we haven't heard anything recently, although we are getting reports of a couple of people in Germany being tested for Ebola.


----------



## Lake Windsong

preppingsu said:


> Can I ask if you have heard about the condition of the doctor and missionary that returned to the US? In the UK we haven't heard anything recently, although we are getting reports of a couple of people in Germany being tested for Ebola.


The doctor has been 'improving in every way' according to the last report I read about him & 'can't wait until he is reunited with his family'. A family member reported that the missionary was 'improving', according to the same report. It was either Huffington Post or NBC that I read.


----------



## Tweto

preppingsu said:


> Can I ask if you have heard about the condition of the doctor and missionary that returned to the US? In the UK we haven't heard anything recently, although we are getting reports of a couple of people in Germany being tested for Ebola.


Here is what I know, not much. The news media as been reporting that the doctor is improving, but the wording is identical to the original statement that he is improving, so I'm not sure if any new information about his condition has come out since he arrived in the US. Also, I have seen no video of him except when he walked into the hospital from the ambulance.

The women as of last week has been reported to be improving, However, last week the news was reporting they would have video of her in the hospital speaking about her condition. The wife and I watched the news all day and never saw the video and the news people never mentioned it again (very strange).

So what is comes down to is, I haven't heard of news of their condition newer then a week ago.


----------



## nightwing

What this sounds like is they are trying to acquire survivors 
to use for testing and antibodies since this is not a slam dunk cure.

If the serum was a cure the company would be number one in 
viral immunology as they would have cracked the code on treating 
viral diseases Dr Salk tried and could only defeat Polio the Idea worked 
but was not able to work on all,

From what little I know is that Ebola changes will that effect any 
serum or other treatment, I have not a clue.

I only have an opinion on the movement of the ill patients.
Under what protocols I understand in a lab you do not just 
take the samples and walk out of containment areas 
over to a separate / another lab. 
The old breaking test tube in the movies is over.
Test tubes are unbreakable plastics special silicone and 
blended rubber stoppers and vacuum tubes.
Still you cannot treat them like a sandwich and go wandering 
around with one in your hand

This same line of operational care would be for cultures & specimens
as well as lab animals infected with something.
we have had numerous plane crashes let us play the what if card 
and it is not destroyed or burned and first responders are on site 
before any warning can be given ?
yea this idea stunk from the beginning they rolled the dice with 
our lives and just squeaked by.
What is worse they made it so now this will be a future protocol 
to bring the infected to the facility never considering all it takes is 
one just one mistake and a whole lot of people will pay the price.

they found this out transporting radioactive and dangerous chemicals 
now they move them in specialized impact proof containers 
able to resist the impact of a full speed locomotive.
BUT only after some disasters that triggered the change in the 
way they moved these items.
We do not have that luxury with deadly diseases in my opinion 
they should have a special hospital ship with special paint / markings 
any problem it could be handled.
Bringing it or them on or in a major country by air and with all the 
security we still have problems they accused the Malaysian air captain
of being a terrorist or a nut who committed suicide did they vet the 
Captain and crew of this flight ?
the word was used in a previous post, "treated it Cavalierly" that is exactly 
what they did.
Numerous scenarios were not considered they took a lot
for granted and discounted the law of averages an unspeakable 
failure on the part of people that call themselves scientist.
did they fail in math does a virologist not use math.
they must not have a TV either or listen to a radio. 

WE still do not know how well this viral can exist in other climates 
and all by their selves and with who's permission made a decision to fly
from Africa half way around the world and endangered every human
from point of origin to touchdown, in a swath as wide as the infected 
region now where the patients came from.
planes crash all the time landing gear failures fires engine failures and more.

What crossed my mind was how would they cover it up because if 
there would have been a crash and an outbreak does anyone think 
they would have fessed up I sincerely doubt it.
It still amazes me just how really stupid intellectuals are.


----------



## ETXgal

Gians said:


> "A patient at the Kaiser Permanente South Sacramento Medical Center is in the process of getting tested for Ebola, officials confirmed Tuesday evening."
> 
> http://www.kcra.com/news/local-news...nente-tested-for-ebola/27622786#ixzz3Au99Hi3v


http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014...ing-tested-for-ebola-after-possible-exposure/

This is an update from this morning. Be sure to watch the video.


----------



## Tweto

ETXgal said:


> http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014...ing-tested-for-ebola-after-possible-exposure/
> 
> This is an update from this morning. Be sure to watch the video.


From another source

The results came back on 10 samples from the CDC, all "negative". What doesn't make any sense is that the hospital will keep this last patient in level 4 containment for "safety reasons".

They did 60 tests but sent 10 on to the CDC for verification. So they are admitting to one patient but have 60 samples to be tested. Who are the other 59 patients?


----------



## Gians

Tweto said:


> From another source
> 
> The results came back on 10 samples from the CDC, all "negative". What doesn't make any sense is that the hospital will keep this last patient in level 4 containment for "safety reasons".
> 
> They did 60 tests but sent 10 on to the CDC for verification. So they are admitting to one patient but have 60 samples to be tested. Who are the other 59 patients?


From what I understand, which isn't much, the results for this patient will be back in a few days. Meanwhile no more information is being released or questions being answered. Thought Kaiser was going to say something this afternoon, but so far haven't heard anything. In a way I can see why they don't want to cause a panic or inundate the family home with reporters, but sure would be nice to know more. If 60 were already tested in California , I wonder if this is going on all around the country on the QT?

added: Apparently Kaiser had a news conference this afternoon and heard a doctor on the radio calling the patient low risk but as a abundance of caution they sent the blood to be tested.


----------



## drfacefixer

Tweto said:


> From another source
> 
> The results came back on 10 samples from the CDC, all "negative". What doesn't make any sense is that the hospital will keep this last patient in level 4 containment for "safety reasons".
> 
> They did 60 tests but sent 10 on to the CDC for verification. So they are admitting to one patient but have 60 samples to be tested. Who are the other 59 patients?


Most infectious disease protocols require multiple negative tests at certain intervals specific to each disease process before reducing precautions.


----------



## Dakine

Gians said:


> As suggested I started reading _The Hot Zone _last night, the description of the progress of Ebola is beyond imagination. It pretty much turns you into a bloody vomiting, crapping zombie who unloads the virus in huge quantities...truly horrific. Hope they find something fast to help these people, death must be a welcome friend at the end.
> 
> Wonder if the CDC has ever thought about having an offshore island facility they could fly returning infected Americans to?


It's called Cuba


----------



## Tweto

News Flash!

The Doctor and the Nurse that were flown here from Africa will be released from the hospital today.

Dr Brantley will do a press conference this afternoon.


----------



## faithmarie

someone sent me this video&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Ozarker

Ah, BBQ monkey, I prefer Pacific style, medium well with pineapple garnish. Not really!

Good news for these medical heroes.


----------



## faithmarie

Listen I love bacon lamb chicken beef.. but I were told it caused some kind of outbreak sickness or some such thing .. I would NOT .. ever eat it again until it was cleared of all accusations .. LOL this is like a scary movie … don't go into that room in the dark!!!!!!!! and they go….


----------



## ETXgal

I have been reading The Hot Zone. If you haven't read it, I highly recommend it. It is way worse than I had even imagined. I am still quite concerned about that patient in Sacramento too.


----------



## faithmarie

I am afraid to read it… is that bad?


----------



## northstarprepper

The CDC will never admit to a positive test unless and until they are sure there are other individuals out of their custody who are possibly infected and at a transmittable stage of the disease. If they have control of any and all potential "victims" we will hear of only negative results. That is a wise way to manage the situation. If they lose control of any persons who are highly contagious, then we will be in trouble. Until then, we will continue to see Ebola stories on the sidebar and not as the headline.

In Africa, it is the headline and it is terrible in every facet of its being. The disease is horrid in what it does to the human body. The control measures are sinking to medieval management systems of cordoning off the worst areas of the infections and leaving people to die. The medical community in Africa is almost totally ineffective against Ebola. They do not have the labs, the isolation wards, the equipment, the drugs, and the training that we have in the western world. European and American hospitals are dreams to those doctors laboring on the front lines in western Africa. 

We have seen the discussions here on homeopathic "cures" and treatments against viruses and Ebola. Yet how many of us were quick to condemn those who sought out the local "witch doctors" for lack of a better term, but in reality, those men and women use natural plant and animal derivatives that we know nothing about to treat illnesses native to that region. Those "witch doctors" must have a somewhat respectable track record, or people would never seek them out. Just raising that issue as one that might be worth discussing. Some might prefer to call them Shamans, but I thought that was an American Indian term, so I did not use it.

I have been working a lot, but I try to drop in and read this thread daily, so please keep the discussions going. You all have raised some great issues that I am researching when I do get time. I am trying to be prepared for this just in case, as you all are. Thanks for your insights, one and all.


----------



## Caribou

Tweto said:


> News Flash!
> 
> The Doctor and the Nurse that were flown here from Africa will be released from the hospital today.
> 
> Dr Brantley will do a press conference this afternoon.


OMG! I laughed when I read this. I thought you were just pulling our chain. I just heard this on the news. You're serious. OMG!


----------



## RevWC

Ozarker said:


> Ah, BBQ monkey, I prefer Pacific style, medium well with pineapple garnish. Not really!
> 
> Good news for these medical heroes.


MMMmmm Monkey :droolie:


----------



## nightwing

faithmarie said:


> someone sent me this video&#8230;&#8230;


At first I though this was a harmonica or a pan flute but no its leg of monkey

you figure after you burned it to ashes it would be safe and inedible but 
this guy looks like he is at micky D's chowing down on a big mac.

I have eaten monkey snakes and --well I'll leave that to my memoirs


----------



## ETXgal

Well let me just say, it is not for the faint of heart. This has got to be the absolute worst contagious disease ever. What it does to your body is frankly unspeakable. I am not through reading it. Some of it was just horrifying, in my opinion. You will learn plenty about this disease. Much more than what you have heard on the news, that is for sure.



faithmarie said:


> I am afraid to read it&#8230; is that bad?


----------



## nightwing

ETXgal said:


> Well let me just say, it is not for the faint of heart. This has got to be the absolute worst contagious disease ever. What it does to your body is frankly unspeakable. I am not through reading it. Some of it was just horrifying, in my opinion. You will learn plenty about this disease. Much more than what you have heard on the news, that is for sure.


I do hope they can cure it before it gets used as a weapon.
or some mistake releases it on innocent people.


----------



## Tweto

Here is another mystery.

"Isolation Procedures Put In Place" After Ebola Suspect Dies In Ireland; Ebola-Like Disease Claims 70 In Congo
Tyler Durden's pictureSubmitted by Tyler Durden on 08/21/2014 15:03 -0400

Google Ireland Reuters

inShare

Last week Ireland rushed to deny that a man with Ebola-like symptoms who was being tested in Dublin, did not have the disease. It may find such a refutation more difficult this time after Irish Times reported that a man was found dead last night in Donegal, after working in Sierra Leone, the epicenter of the current Ebola outbreak, and where "it is understood that a number of colleagues had contracted the virus." The deceased was taken to Letterkenny General Hospital where the HSE is carrying out tests to see whether the death resulted from Ebola.

Letterkenny General Hospital. Photograph: Google Street View

From the Irish Times:

In a statement, the HSE said it was currently assessing a suspected case of Ebola virus disease (EVD) in Donegal.

"The public health department was made aware earlier today of the remains of an individual, discovered early this morning, who had recently travelled to the one of the areas in Africa affected by the current Ebola virus disease outbreak," it said.

"The appropriate national guidelines, in line with international best practice, are being followed by the public health team dealing with the situation. This means that the body of the deceased has been isolated to minimise the potential spread of any possible virus."

The statement said blood samples had been sent for laboratory testing to confirm whether or not this individual had contracted Ebola virus disease.

"Until a diagnosis is confirmed, and as a precautionary measure, the individual's remains will stay in the mortuary pending the laboratory results which are expected late tomorrow."
As usual, attempts to minimize a panic were implemented and the HSE said the risk of transmission of any disease was considered to be "extremely low". Nonetheless while tests are being carried out for the Ebola virus, "isolation procedures have been put in place."

Dr Darina O'Flanagan, head of the HSE Health Protection Surveillance Centre, said: "In general, the risk of contracting Ebola virus disease is extremely low and would involve very close personal contact with the infected individual or their body fluids for there to be any risk at all." "We await the outcome of the laboratory tests before we will know whether or not this individual had contracted Ebola virus disease. The appropriate public health guidelines are being followed at every stage in this process as a precaution."

And while Ireland awaits results of the latest Ebola test, the Congo, where as we reported yesterday a mysterious Ebola-like disease had claimed the lives of 10 people, has denied the diseases is Ebola, even as the death toll has now soared to some 70 casualties according to Reuters.

A WHO report dated Thursday and seen by Reuters said that 592 people had contracted the disease, of whom 70 died. Five health care workers, including one doctor, are among the dead.

"This is not Ebola," a WHO spokesman said in an email to Reuters on Thursday.

Then again, perhaps the WHO is fibbing just a bit to prevent another all out panic: "A local priest who asked not to be named said that the illness had affected several villages and estimated that the death toll was over 100 people. Kinshasa sent its health minister, Felix Kabange Numbi, and a team of experts on Wednesday to the region after reports of several deaths."
If not Ebola then what? According to WHO, the deaths are the result of an outbreak of hemorrhagic gastroenteritis, a disease prevalent in... dogs? Symptoms of the two diseases are similar; they include vomiting, diarrhoea and internal bleeding. But the fatality rate for this outbreak of haemorrhagic gastroenteritis is much lower than the West Africa Ebola outbreak, at around 12 percent versus close to 60 percent. "The WHO, which sent representatives to the area on Wednesday together with the Congolese team of experts, said four samples would be flown from the town of Boende on Friday to the capital Kinshasa for further testing."

So is the WHO simply trying to prevent the spread of panic and deny that Ebola has now spread to the second largest country in Africa? We will surely find out soon enough, especially if the WHO, too, advises the population "to keep calm and BTFD"...


----------



## nightwing

Let us pray it is not ebola.

but the nations need to quit being politically correct and cease
travel to or from Africa except by needed professionals and equipment.

there are some other very dangerous aspects that have not been addressed.


----------



## Lake Windsong

A link to allafrica.com, which I have found to be a good source on info on African news. They have 'news alliances' with many news sources including BBC, and a global news office presence.
http://m.allafrica.com/stories/201408221465.html/?maneref=http://allafrica.com/


----------



## nightwing

W.H.O. just released a story that 70 of the infected died from get this 

from hemoragicgastrointestinitus 70 people but it is not EBOLA it is not as 
deadly but this is what the doctor died from and he had EBOLA 

it's getting interesting wonder if they redefine HIV as a minor
virus of the genitals. :eyebulge:


----------



## drfacefixer

I don't think you understand pathology reports. For epidemiological reasons, they report what a group dies of in terms of the process that led to death. HIV and AIDs doesn't kill people, infections secondary to being immunocompromised causes death. It's usually opportunistic diseases normal you would never see in normal healthy people. What WHO is likely saying is that this virus seems to cause much more intestinal damage and the over growth of normal flora specifically clostridium sp. are adding their toxins to the mix which leads to overwhelming sepsis. It gives insight to healthcare workers focusing on supportive measures. It's not some conspiracy down play as you suggest. It's actually quite helpful. Past Ebola outbreaks clotted off spleens which means a different pattern in the chain of organ failure.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.americanthinker.com/2014/08/airborne_transmission_of_ebola.html#.U_oeMwd1UDM.twitter

More and more health care workers are becoming infected. I think this article is very interesting. I also have the sneaking suspicion they hit the nail on the head.


----------



## nightwing

drfacefixer said:


> I don't think you understand pathology reports. For epidemiological reasons, they report what a group dies of in terms of the process that led to death. HIV and AIDs doesn't kill people, infections secondary to being immunocompromised causes death. It's usually opportunistic diseases normal you would never see in normal healthy people. What WHO is likely saying is that this virus seems to cause much more intestinal damage and the over growth of normal flora specifically clostridium sp. are adding their toxins to the mix which leads to overwhelming sepsis. It gives insight to healthcare workers focusing on supportive measures. It's not some conspiracy down play as you suggest. It's actually quite helpful. Past Ebola outbreaks clotted off spleens which means a different pattern in the chain of organ failure.


I do get that you missed my meaning because the words do not change 
death like he got shot but that did not kill him we dropped him on his head

I know for a FACT that doctors will lie period 
A lady that was a pentecostal church member as was her family 
and she was a stay at home mother and seldom went out to eat 
or shop.
She died from lung cancer the cause of death was smoking 
once the family threw a fit it was changed to secondary smoke
my question is from where if the cause does not suit the agenda 
they skew the numbers and the answer to make it fit.

If a person is shot and falls in a lake the shot was fatal but he drowned 
before he could succumb to the wound either could be the cause of 
death now add he struck his head severe enough to be fatal.
Is it murder suicide or an accident ?

When the W.H.O. and politics do not restrict travel from countries
involving the world most deadly virus, if anyone thinks I
am going to accept any explanation at face value GET REAL.

How many times can the Government lie to our faces before we 
figure out they cannot be trusted ever for any reason in the last year 
alone local state fed have bald face lied how many times?
If they say it's day time I go look for the sun before I believe it.


----------



## northstarprepper

I have thought this was likely true for a long time. there is really no other explanation for so many healthcare workers contracting the virus. Unlike the author of that article, I have my doubts about the willingness of American healthcare workers to expose themselves and their families to the Ebola virus should it come here. Unless more stringent safeguards are adopted for their safety, I can see many healthcare workers striking or refusing to go to work unless stiffer safeguards are instituted. I hope the CDC steps up and encourages hospitals to prepare with full face respirators with P-100 filters. The masks are re-usable for future events if taken care of and stored properly (we use them where I work), not overly expensive (and some manufacturers might step up for the greater good and great publicity), and the filters are reasonably priced and would last an entire shift under normal use. It is a shame that the governments are clinging to the same old line while people die and our own hospitals remain unable to contain this from hurting our own healthcare workers. A quiet heads up with no public acknowledgement would be great. I hope they have already done it...but I doubt it.


----------



## Tweto

If Ebola is airborne or aerosol, the only way to protect yourself and your family members is isolation. 

If you go into the public areas, even with perfect protection, mask, full body suit, booties, gloves, etc., how do you decontaminate yourself without getting recontaminated before you reenter your home? If you have never had real life experience doing this then you will make mistakes and it only takes one mistake with Ebola.

I used to work at a nuclear power plant in the containment area (radioactive area). We wore 3 layers of full body suits, 3 pair of gloves, 3 pair of booties, and all of the seams were duct taped (all 3 layers) We wore full face cartridge face masks and sometimes SCUBA equipment. When we returned to the clean side, we would remove one layer at a time in different rooms. This whole time we were watched by decontamination experts and they would tap you with a broom handle when you made a mistake. When we were completely done and standing in just our underwear we were walked through a radiation detector. After all that we did, almost every week some one would be contaminated and had to showered and scrubbed down.

If Ebola does make it into the U.S., there will be experts that you tell you to wear a mask and use hand cleaner to protect yourself (good luck with that). Remember it only takes one mistake to contaminate yourself and maybe the rest of your family. One touch of the outside of the mask and then an hour later rub your eye, that's your one mistake.

I'll say it again, ISOLATION, is the only way to take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## RevWC

Ebola Among Health Workers: More Than 240 Sick, More Than 120 Dead
By Michael Snyder, on August 25th, 2014

Ebola ScareIf hundreds of doctors and nurses are becoming infected with Ebola, what chance is the general public going to have? This is not just a question that many of us are asking. As you will see below, this is a question that the World Health Organization is asking. When dozens of health workers started getting Ebola, nobody could explain how it was happening. More precautions were taken and health workers were even more careful than before. Then the number of sick health workers rose to 170. Even more measures were taken to keep doctors and nurses from getting the disease, but now just a couple of weeks later we have learned that a total of 240 health workers have contracted the virus and more than 120 of them have died. Overall, more than 2,600 people have been infected with Ebola since this outbreak began and more than 1,400 people have died. This virus continues to spread at an exponential rate, and now we have learned that there are confirmed cases of Ebola in the Democratic Republic of Congo. When are people in the western world going to wake up and start taking this disease seriously?

The mainstream media has told us over and over again that Ebola "does not spread easily" and that we have nothing to be concerned about in the United States and Europe.

But if that is true, then how in the world have hundreds of doctors and nurses gotten sick? They go to extraordinary lengths to avoid getting the virus. The following is from an official World Health Organization statement that was released on Monday...

http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...workers-more-than-240-sick-more-than-120-dead


----------



## northstarprepper

Tweto's post is exactly what I fear could cause a very large problem in America. Without much more extreme measures, healthcare workers will die, some of their family members will get sick and die...and then the rest stop going to work. How will the government handle this? Mandatory service by healthcare workers? Military take over of medical facilities? What will the result be?


----------



## nightwing

I have come to the conclusion that until the pizza guy falls dead at some peoples feet they are going to ignore it to death.

People do not like negatives they kick it back like a kid spitting out broccoli 
the capacity of the public to fail to keep up with current news on any number of issues like a hurricane flooding the monetary situation well it amazes me to no end.
I guess what surprises me is what they will fixate on that has no connection 
to them as an individual and no threat to destroy all of our society.
but they will wade in neck deep into total crap I just don't get it.


----------



## Tweto

The wife and I will be going into isolation for as long as it takes for Ebola to burn it self out plus another month. Both of us are retired and even now will go up to 6 days with out leaving the property. So it will not be that tough for us. For 95% of the households this will be almost impossible, most people can't make it more then the time it takes to sleep and they have to get out. These people will be the ones that go to work and continue their lives as normal. When they start to see people they know getting sick then it will hit them like a ton of bricks. This may take a few weeks to a month into the outbreak. At this point it becomes a full blown panic.

After the panic hits, I think it can be anybodies guess as to what will happen.


----------



## Toffee

Tweto said:


> The wife and I will be going into isolation for as long as it takes for Ebola to burn it self out plus another month. Both of us are retired and even now will go up to 6 days with out leaving the property. So it will not be that tough for us. For 95% of the households this will be almost impossible, most people can't make it more then the time it takes to sleep and they have to get out. These people will be the ones that go to work and continue their lives as normal. When they start to see people they know getting sick then it will hit them like a ton of bricks. This may take a few weeks to a month into the outbreak. At this point it becomes a full blown panic.
> 
> After the panic hits, I think it can be anybodies guess as to what will happen.


My husband and I have already agreed that we will be isolating ourselves if even one case makes it here. We work in hospitality, so we refuse to take risks.


----------



## Tweto

Toffee said:


> My husband and I have already agreed that we will be isolating ourselves if even one case makes it here. We work in hospitality, so we refuse to take risks.


This raises a good question. What would be a serious enough outbreak to go into isolation? Going into isolation sooner then later is the right thing to do, but I don't what to start isolation a month early ether. So what is the key to making that decision? I read an article that said that it will be time to lock yourself in your house if any cases are reported within 100 miles. In my opinion that would be too late. However, if just a few cases of Ebola is verified in the U.S. that would be to soon.

I would like to know what other members think?


----------



## Caribou

My wife and I were invited to a remote cabin if the bird flu hit. We were told that the trigger event would be the first case reported in our State. Alaska is a large place. Better a month early than an hour late. Having said that, if you have a job and bills to pay there are certainly pressures to remain at work.

Interim measurers can be implemented. Hand washing, rubber gloves, masks, eye protection, and removing your clothing before entering your home come to mind.


----------



## northstarprepper

I think I would not go into isolation too quickly. I would be extremely careful and both of us would follow a high degree of disinfecting ourselves to keep the home safe. Not sure we would have a set parameter for starting isolation, other than it would be well before the government suggested it.


----------



## nightwing

Now let me get this straight people are considering staying home 
when a death dealing disease strikes :scratch

As far as I can see we have much worse now, and it is killing people 
Open borders, low paying jobs, high unemployment, high prices.
fought 2 wars for nothing, The V.A. is killing people, the IRS is still in business, justice systems are releasing people for lack of money,
border patrol are baby sitters, retirees are getting paid peanuts 
and the government is offer 4,500 a month to take in a illegal alien.

Let me see NO, I don't think so if we can find no reason to do a work stoppage now after pissing away a trillion dollars the deaths of 10,000
people the moral collapse of our society the G10 has been looking at 
changing the dollar as the worlds currency and the other reason I cited.

then a virus will make us hold our ground, why bother because if you do 
the fear of the world largest economy coming to a halt will destroy the 
world monetary system and send us all into a depression worse than
the 1929 crash.

Most people are on the edge if they loose 3 paychecks it's game over
no house no car no food.
The walking dead you see them everyday these are the first ones that will be under a bridge and in bread lines divorced and kids displaced and worse.

Money and work are the blood of any country when it stops your dead.
We had a chance to all come together and change but Americans chose
to not be Americans and be ethnically divided and all the fail safes that protect us have been left unattended and unlocked.
The virus could have been contained travel restricted borders closed 
aliens deported jobs for everyone especially the young who will turn to crime much faster then a stable older person.
We have brought this on ourselves electing poor choices fighting each other, giving away our inheritance social security and medicare were paid
by all our parents who worked so the bank account that they left you 
your allowing your lawyer (state and fed representatives) to give it away.

hell were dead already we are just on life support from Chinese loans.
Starving to death or Ebola hummm let me see what is worse.

Consider all restaurant bars and movie theaters waitresses and public
venues like ball games schools would be empty no money highways 
empty toll booths empty government offices closed banks shut down 
stores closed no food water treatment better hope it's automated 
remember the blue flu garbage uncollected hospitals I would not even want to guess. 

I have not even scratched the surface in 24 hours a person can me in 
white rock Washington and drinking a beer in Key Largo.
People have no sense people would scatter back to home and the virus with them. 
if you have used a public restroom touched a counter in a public space 
you have shaken hands with 10,000 people or more.

this idea is Pandora's box.


----------



## Gians

Tweto said:


> This raises a good question. What would be a serious enough outbreak to go into isolation? Going into isolation sooner then later is the right thing to do, but I don't what to start isolation a month early ether. So what is the key to making that decision? I read an article that said that it will be time to lock yourself in your house if any cases are reported within 100 miles. In my opinion that would be too late. However, if just a few cases of Ebola is verified in the U.S. that would be to soon.
> 
> I would like to know what other members think?


 Not knowing what the curve of the pandemic would look like, it's hard to say. Wouldn't want to lock down too early then be forced to head out during the peak.


----------



## Toffee

If there is a case in our area, which is rather loosely defined and depending on how bad it seems countrywide, it will be bigger or smaller. We refuse to take chances. The people we work with are disgusting, like flesh covered cold and flu. I have gotten sick more at the place I work now than I ever have before and that includes working at a gas station.


----------



## northstarprepper

I can agree about not trusting the people you work with to stay home when sick. That is why we would likely start to hunker down at home when we see Ebola/bird flu/other dangerous pandemic virus starting to enter our state. When the first case is confirmed here, we will get the last few things we need and just settle in and let things happen. We have enough supplies of masks/gowns/gloves/etc. to help out friends, neighbors, family that need help. We will add additional stores of disinfectants and use them on everything, including all mail...don't overlook that as you go forward. Everything that comes in gets disinfected. Everything! We will likely use the garage as an area to disinfect. At the height of a major event, we may not allow anyone in. Not sure on that yet. Circumstances will determine how we react. Fear will not be our guide. Common sense and knowledge will dictate our moves. Compassion will always figure in. We will find some way to help everyone who comes to us for help. Even if we had to cordon off an area of our house for the sick, we would. That is who we are.


----------



## nightwing

northstarprepper said:


> I can agree about not trusting the people you work with to stay home when sick. That is why we would likely start to hunker down at home when we see Ebola/bird flu/other dangerous pandemic virus starting to enter our state. When the first case is confirmed here, we will get the last few things we need and just settle in and let things happen. We have enough supplies of masks/gowns/gloves/etc. to help out friends, neighbors, family that need help. We will add additional stores of disinfectants and use them on everything, including all mail...don't overlook that as you go forward. Everything that comes in gets disinfected. Everything! We will likely use the garage as an area to disinfect. At the height of a major event, we may not allow anyone in. Not sure on that yet. Circumstances will determine how we react. Fear will not be our guide. Common sense and knowledge will dictate our moves. Compassion will always figure in. We will find some way to help everyone who comes to us for help. Even if we had to cordon off an area of our house for the sick, we would. That is who we are.


Disinfect my mail ?
If I have to disinfect my hustler and Biker magazine what would be left the print,,,, you mean I would have to actually read that junk.

My favorite color is mauve and I like moon bathing I DON"T THINK SO !


----------



## NaeKid

Update:

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2014/08/28/dna_sequences_reveal_ebolas_spread_and_mutations.html

*DNA sequences reveal Ebola's spread and mutations*



> First, Mamie Lebbie's mother-in-law died. Then she began to feel feverish and sore. When Lebbie started throwing up, a local chief brought her to a nearby town, where an epidemiologist quickly arrived and drew some blood. The sample was sent to a city called Kenema about seven hours away, where a laboratory confirmed the terrifying diagnosis: Ebola.
> 
> Lebbie, who survived her illness, has no idea how this terrible new virus came into her village, from which it has now spread across Sierra Leone and caused at least 1,000 reported cases and 422 deaths. But an ambitious new genetic analysis of 99 Ebola DNA sequences taken from 78 patients - including Lebbie, one of Sierra Leone's first confirmed cases - has shed light not only on how the virus entered the country, but also how it evolved and mutated during the first month of the outbreak.
> 
> The researchers hope their findings will help emergency responders - both those who diagnose new cases and those tracing the outbreak - as well as guide future drug development for Ebola, for which there is currently no approved vaccine or proven treatment.
> 
> The 99 sequences in the study, published Thursday by the journal Science, have also already been released online - a "very selfless" gesture that could have threatened the study authors' chances of publication but allowed other scientists to quickly access the crucial data, said virologist and Ebola researcher Jens Kuhn, who was not involved with the paper.
> 
> "This is a great paper," said Kuhn, who works at the U.S. National Institutes of Health. "This is the first example in filoviruses (like Ebola) of real molecular epidemiology, because you have so many individual genomes from so many individual patients.
> 
> "You can literally follow on a nucleotide basis how the virus changed from patient to patient over time."
> 
> The paper is the result of a unique partnership between Sierra Leonean scientists and Scottish and American collaborators, some of whom had already been working in the West African country for several years on Lassa fever, another deadly virus that can cause symptoms similar to Ebola.
> 
> International research collaborations can be sensitive, unwieldy and time-consuming to set up, meaning research opportunities are often missed during the chaotic early days of an outbreak. But the group's pre-existing relationships helped them quickly mobilize and obtain the necessary approvals from Sierra Leone's government to begin the work.
> 
> The result is an unprecedented number of Ebola virus genomes (the 99 from this paper alone may even surpass the total number of Ebola genomes sequenced from past outbreaks, according to Kuhn).
> 
> But it was work that came at a heavy cost; of the nearly 60 authors listed on the paper, five have double crosses beside their names, indicating the person died before the study could be published. Among them is Dr. Sheik Humarr Khan, Sierra Leone's top virologist, who died from Ebola in late July.
> 
> "You always think, am I going to be the next person?" said Augustine Goba, director of the Lassa fever program in Kenema, who personally confirmed the first Ebola case in Sierra Leone. "People have died ... you have to be very careful."
> 
> Goba said the early days of the outbreak were busy and chaotic, but his records show that the first confirmed blood sample came from Lebbie. He is in disagreement with another author on the paper, however; according to Dr. Robert Garry, of Tulane University in New Orleans, the first confirmed patient was a pregnant woman treated at Kenema government hospital and initially suspected for Lassa fever.
> 
> In any case, Goba's lab collected samples from 78 patients between late May and mid-June, representing more than 70 per cent of total cases diagnosed in Sierra Leone during that time frame (some patients gave more than one sample to make the total 99). They were then shipped in dry ice to Harvard University, where the DNA was sequenced.
> 
> So what exactly do these 99 Ebola virus genomes reveal?
> 
> "The first thing we wanted to answer concretely was: Where did this (outbreak) come from?" said lead author Stephen Gire, a research scientist at Harvard University and the Broad Institute in Cambridge, Mass. "We wanted to see how each of these viruses we sequenced were related to each other and how they were related to past outbreaks."
> 
> He and his colleagues found that the Ebola "lineages" in Sierra Leone could be traced back to the first outbreak ever recorded, which occurred in 1976 in the Democratic Republic of Congo, then called Zaire. About 10 years ago, however, the virus migrated from Central Africa to West Africa, perhaps through the animal "reservoir" for Ebola, believed to be the fruit bat.
> 
> The virus was not recognized in West Africa until March of this year, however, when the first case was confirmed in Guinea. Gire said the West African epidemic likely began after a single zoonotic event - in other words, transmission of the virus from an animal to a person. As with all Ebola outbreaks in the past, this one began with "a very strange introduction of a very strange virus into the human population," Kuhn said. "Unfortunately, this time it led to a really big outbreak."
> 
> In Sierra Leone, the virus appears to have entered the country through a traditional healer who died after treating patients in Guinea. At least 14 people attending her funeral contracted the virus, according to the paper.
> 
> What Gire found interesting, however, was that funeral attendees caught two different lineages of the Ebola virus. While the traditional healer may have been infected with both lineages, it is also possible that another person at the funeral was also infected and gave the virus to other attendees.
> 
> But one of those lineages quickly fizzled out, and soon after, the other one also faded into the background.
> 
> "About a week later or so, we see yet another lineage pop up," Gire said. "Then that one rises to chief dominance within the population ... it's really interesting to be able to map these out and use these mutations that the virus accumulates over time, to really sort of tease out transmission."
> 
> Gire said his study shows that more than 300 mutations have occurred since Ebola began infecting people in Sierra Leone. Every time a virus passes from one person to another, it is likely some mutations will occur, though not all of them will be passed down.
> 
> What researchers worry about, however, are mutations that could help the virus become more infectious. The study's authors pinpointed eight specific mutations on a section of the genome thought likely to be crucial to the virus' survival. Gire said only future studies can draw conclusions on what these mutations mean - and speculating at this point would be irresponsible, Kuhn said - but it underscores the urgency of stopping this outbreak quickly.
> 
> "The biggest takeaway from this is that as time progresses from this outbreak, the virus is accumulating mutations," Gire said. "You roll the dice more often, the more likely you're going to hit something that matters."
> 
> Gire said his paper's findings could help determine whether current diagnostic tests being used in West Africa are working as well as they should. If the viruses circulating are mutating, then the current tests could be missing cases and generating false negatives. He also hopes these findings will be used by researchers trying to develop potential vaccines and therapies; according to Gire, San Diego researchers behind the Zmapp "serum" have already used their genetic sequences to re-evaluate their drug.
> 
> For both this outbreak and future ones, rapid genetic sequencing could potentially help disease detectives trying to trace the outbreak, Gire said. Because so many Ebola victims die, epidemiologists often struggle to determine how they might have caught the virus; DNA sequencing may help fill some of those gaps.
> 
> Kuhn said the new paper shows a lot of "goodwill" and he hopes the authors will continue collaborating in the future. For Gire, the loss of his five colleagues has driven him to ensure that this paper has a meaningful impact.
> 
> "These are really bright minds that the country has lost ... it really has hit us very, very hard during this process," he said. "It's really motivated us to work even harder to make sure that these sequences do have an impact during this outbreak."


----------



## Tweto

Naekid's article didn't say it directly but what I interpret from the text is what they're most worried about is what they wouldn't mention.

With 3 strains detected and 300 mutations so far in just this outbreak, the longer it is running free the increased chance that it will get to the sweet spot, airborne.


----------



## Viking

In light of the Ebola situation my wife and I just watched "Prometheus" again. It's interesting in that there a little things we catch in seeing it each time we go trough it. The character playing David, the android, mentions to the scientist about her father dieing, "Wasn't it from Ebola?" is one we missed before. The movie does give food for thought considering what the world is going through at this time. As the years pass I come to realize that many science fiction writers were given a great deal of insight as to things that will come about. "1984" was laughed at when 1984 came about, news pundits said, "See, we don't have all these video cameras looking at the people." Maybe not in 1984 but now, not only in England where George Orwell the author of "1984" lived, their usage is spreading throughout the world.


----------



## nightwing

James T. Davis I'll let that name sink in a moment.
14 years and 59,000 dead later not to mention numerous survivors and crippled.
It was Vietnam so knowing the first person to die means little and the last were William C. Nystal and Michael J. Shea.

So I know a lot right well, not right knowing who is the first or lats means nothing if you cannot stop the numbers between.
These virologists need to concentrate on breaking the cycle or disrupting the 
viral load.
At least that is my thoughts on it I am sure they are doing just that but this information did not make it seem that way.
It makes it look like they are in the weeds and need to get back on point.

None of us know we are not in on the work being done and that leaves a lot of gray areas for our imagination to run to.
I just pray they can do something before it does go airborne and if they can then other viral's may can be defeated by the same protocols.


----------



## northstarprepper

The scientists who do this gene mapping are usually not frontline doctors, but those in the labs testing samples and confirming who does and does not have Ebola. So this work is secondary to the work of treating patients and trying to come up with containment strategies, some of which involves political decisions rather than medical ones. It is interesting how volatile this virus is. To me, that would seem to point to a weaponized strain more than a strain "just existing out in the wild."

I agree that they had best contain this before it goes airborne, because if this becomes as transmittable as a flu virus, it could become a monster beyond our worst nightmares. I also read an article today that says this outbreak may well infect over 20,000 people before it's done. Unfortunately, I believe they underestimate it still. There are hundreds of thousands of people in that area, governments (famous for their corruption) imposing quarantines, a complete breakdown of medical services, a population close to rioting and revolt...all you need for one giant catastrophe. Add in an airborne variant and it all explodes into chaos. We shall see how things work out, but I feel so sorry for the people caught up in that mess over there. The fear and anxiety must be beyond our ability to understand. I wish there were more we could do as a nation to help, but our government seems adrift right now and cannot handle the simple question of whether to bomb ISIS in Syria with Assad's full permission. God help us all if Ebola comes here. Our government sure couldn't handle it either.


----------



## Tweto

I just saw a logarithmic chart that show 30,000 Ebola deaths by the end of 2014. This is assuming that the virus stays the same. If it becomes airborne all bets are off.

As Northstarprepper said, the U.S. is adrift with this administration so if we need some emergency leadership it won't be coming. We will be on our own!


----------



## airdrop

Well this bug seems to have been around for a very long time hiding in the bush. It seems to be more blood than mucus carried ,so they say but if a little goes a long way out comes my mask and glasses for sure . When the ability to get people IV's to rehydrate and all will the death rate go up ,how ready are we getting being we have some lag time right now ?????


----------



## airdrop

*??????*



northstarprepper said:


> The scientists who do this gene mapping are usually not frontline doctors, but those in the labs testing samples and confirming who does and does not have Ebola. So this work is secondary to the work of treating patients and trying to come up with containment strategies, some of which involves political decisions rather than medical ones. It is interesting how volatile this virus is. To me, that would seem to point to a weaponized strain more than a strain "just existing out in the wild."
> 
> I agree that they had best contain this before it goes airborne, because if this becomes as transmittable as a flu virus, it could become a monster beyond our worst nightmares. I also read an article today that says this outbreak may well infect over 20,000 people before it's done. Unfortunately, I believe they underestimate it still. There are hundreds of thousands of people in that area, governments (famous for their corruption) imposing quarantines, a complete breakdown of medical services, a population close to rioting and revolt...all you need for one giant catastrophe. Add in an airborne variant and it all explodes into chaos. We shall see how things work out, but I feel so sorry for the people caught up in that mess over there. The fear and anxiety must be beyond our ability to understand. I wish there were more we could do as a nation to help, but our government seems adrift right now and cannot handle the simple question of whether to bomb ISIS in Syria with Assad's full permission. God help us all if Ebola comes here. Our government sure couldn't handle it either.


At what point will our government say enough is enough and stop all traffic from Africa and I mean everyone .


----------



## smaj100

airdrop said:


> At what point will our government say enough is enough and stop all traffic from Africa and I mean everyone .


airdrop, I think it will come down to individual states and governors who control those states shutting down the airports to all air traffic from Africa. Our own federal government IMHO will not shut down traffic until its way beyond the point of no return. I only hope the states will react before that said point of no return.... :eyebulge:


----------



## northstarprepper

Sorry to pop that bubble, but the feds control the airways, not individual states or their governors. The FAA has full control over routes and will not allow any such sanctioning by individual states. I worked for a major airline at one time. I know this to be true.

We should all be prepared to isolate ourselves and our families if the Ebola virus should show up in the U.S. I do believe it will get here eventually, but as I watch the events in Africa I see it just now making its way into some of the major cities in western Africa. How they react will determine how far this spreads. The WHO and Doctors Without Borders are on the front lines, but from what I am reading they are in way over their heads. Not enough beds, supplies, and now entire medical staffs are deserting their posts out of fear. When you see doctors and nurses dying, you know you have a problem. 

The WHO said just a day or two ago that they thought there might eventually be 20,000 cases in this outbreak. I believe they have vastly underestimated the Ebola virus in major cities. When you quarantine 75,000 people in a slum with Ebola victims scattered around...you believe you will only have 20,000 cases? That is just one city in one country. The longer this goes on and the longer governments refuse to take logical steps like shutting off air travel to areas of infections, the more I believe we will see this virus here in America. 

The best advice I can give is don't panic. Prepare what you need for an extended period of isolation, if that is required, and then get plenty of disinfectant/bleach/rubbing alcohol to have on hand. Then just watch the news and make your own decisions on when you should bug in or out. Don't let the government make that decision for you. Hope for the best but prepare for the worst, as usual.


----------



## airdrop

http://news.msn.com/world/sweden-discovers-suspected-case-of-ebola-official (case in Sweden)
(what a pig sty no wonder it's spreading) http://news.msn.com/world/liberia-losing-grip-on-ebola-as-hunt-for-patients-goes-on-1

Anyone coming from Africa should be quarantined until proved healthy.


----------



## airdrop

As to spreading a killer virus the biggest carrier during the swine flu outbreak was the ( US MAIL ) , can you lock yourself in your house for 6 months lol


----------



## Tweto

airdrop said:


> As to spreading a killer virus the biggest carrier during the swine flu outbreak was the ( US MAIL ) , can you lock yourself in your house for 6 months lol


I get very little mail and of the mail I get 80% is junk mail. I would think that this is the same for most people. I have been giving some though to this and I don't think that it will be a problem. The junk mail goes directly into a burn barrel and any mail that looks important can be put into a plastic seal able (Tupperware or similar) container and left there for 3 weeks. If it is contaminated with Ebola it will be dead in 3 weeks.

The real issue is UPS and FedEx boxes. I'm still working on this problem. The default thing to do will be to leave it untouched for 3 weeks.


----------



## northstarprepper

Any mail that must be opened could be sprayed lightly with an alcohol mist and handled with Latex gloves when dry. Of course, you would never lick a return envelope...


----------



## nightwing

All I get is junk mail and my utilities are auto pay so they can set in the mail box and I will spritz some charcoal lighter on the pile and burn down post, box and mail and put up a new one IF there is a system afterward.


----------



## ETXgal

*ISIS with an Ebola BioWeapon? *

This is a video from the Patriot Nurse


----------



## northstarprepper

We need not worry about ISIS. Our own government is allowing Ebola to come here by not instituting travel bans/quarantines/restrictions that would prevent active carriers of the virus into our country. ISIS is a moot point. They are given way too much credit as the current bogeymen. I am tired of hearing how they are going to do this, that, or something else. If they were really so awesome they would have already defeated a third rate dictator with a fourth rate military. Ebola will come here. The question is when and if it is contained early or if it is allowed to flourish by our idiocrasy in Washington.


----------



## ETXgal

I respect your opinion, but disagree a bit. I don't think they want to just spread Ebola. I think they plan to weaponize it, to make it easier to spread, and more deadly. It is easy for them to get fresh samples in Africa right now, if they want it. The fact they wanted that Islamist woman from the Texas prison tells me they are dedicated to destroying us. They wanted to trade her for Mr. Foley. You know he is the reporter they beheaded two weeks ago. If you see the video, you will see just what that woman was up to, and why she is a danger. She wanted to weaponize Ebola, and make it lethal for adults, somehow without killing children. If someone got her out, or traded for her, they could make her work on whatever THEIR idea of a bio weapon would be. She is highly trained, and would be an asset for them in their monstrous agenda. Oh yes, I remember one of their computers were found, and it had bio warfare stuff on it too. So they are serious about this. Plus they have some serious money to play with.


----------



## northstarprepper

Personally, I am not afraid of ISIS, with or without some girl in a Texas Prison. Let me tell you why. ISIS is not in control of any facility capable of allowing safe handling of the Ebola virus for the purpose of weaponizing it. Such facilities are well known and would be principle targets should ISIS ever have such a scientist available. No one, and I mean NO ONE plays around with this virus without level four safeguards...unless they have a death wish.

ISIS is likely a creation of our own CIA to serve two very important purposes. 1) To fight the Assad regime in Syria and hopefully overthrow it. 2) To strike fear in the hearts and minds of the American public with their Islamist Fundamentalist brutality and radicalism with the aim of getting the American people to willingly cede additional freedoms to an increasingly authoritarian government. The more the American people fear them, the more freedoms the American people will give up in order to be safe from their atrocities.

Ever wonder how these superhuman fighters who are sweeping across the Middle East became so invincible? Their invincibility comes from a bunch of stories fed to the press over the past six months from so-called "intelligence sources". HMMM. Yet, these great fighters cannot beat the fourth rate army of a third rate tin horn dictator in three years? HMMM. And now they're on our southern border...and we just found out...but the NSA knew where every terrorist in the world was for the drones? HMMM. All this smells worse that set up to me, folks.

I do not believe ISIS is something to have nightmares about. Could they do something? Of course. So could Al Qaeda or another Russian pair of brothers like in Boston. There will always be Islamic radicals until you stop being politically correct and strike back against the mosques that breed these people. As for the threat of Ebola, they can already get volunteers to go there, get infected, fly them to Mexico and get them across the border in a few hours. The border is no problem with our prez. Then to any major city, a visit to as many public places as possible, before crashing into a hospital to bring the terror. They can do that anytime. They don't need any woman from Texas. That had some other story line besides Ebola...perhaps one of their own with smallpox, polio, or any one of the other terrible diseases that have supposedly come alive in the midst of that civil war. When you go to bed tonight, remember that it wasn't ISIS who just stole several airliners from the airport in Tripoli. It was Al Qaeda. So Who should we be afraid of now? My vote goes to our own government. Until they stop funding these radical jihadists and trying to get them to play on our side, I say...let's de-fund our government. Less problems tomorrow if we do that today.


----------



## Tweto

Official death toll went from 1650 to 1900 over the weekend.


----------



## northstarprepper

I think that we are starting to see that exponential growth that they said was coming. I read today that there are still bodies lying in the streets of Monrovia, Liberia just rotting in the sun. There are not enough people to collect all of the dead, and the people have finally developed a fear of Ebola. The one quote that stuck with me today was, "The Ebola treatment centers are where people go to die alone." Nothing could convey their feeling of hopelessness better than those words.

Meanwhile, the WHO, Doctors Without Borders, and our very own CDC spent the day arguing about what is really needed where to fight the Ebola crisis in Western Africa. Each seems to think different policies and actions are best and it seems that they are fighting over who gets to lead the fight, of all things. People dying do not care who's ideas solve the problem...just solve the problem. This kind of stuff just makes me sick.

The CDC is still putting together some guidelines for colleges...after they have now been in session for two weeks. It seems they have stopped reporting potential Ebola cases, for obvious reasons. I have not read of any for some time now. Guinea supposedly was nearing a point of controlling their outbreak when a man from Liberia broke out of quarantine, crossed the border into Guinea and, you guessed it, became ill with Ebola...infecting many people in a wide area outside of the previous quarantine zones. Bad news for them. Now they start over. 

All of this just encourages me to be prepared. It is obvious to me that government will be ineffective, the medical facilities will be stressed to the max, and if Ebola does really come here, we had best be ready to hunker down real low for quite a while. Get your stuff now, you never know how long we have until it gets here.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Confirmed Ebola patient is en route to the University of Nebraska Medical Center. They ALSO confirmed that the epidemic is escalating in Africa. now THAT is a little too close for comfort.


----------



## Quills

lazydaisy67 said:


> Confirmed Ebola patient is en route to the University of Nebraska Medical Center. They ALSO confirmed that the epidemic is escalating in Africa. now THAT is a little too close for comfort.


I just found the story -- same as the other two; infected doing mission work in Africa, being flown back to the States for treatment. I'm assuming they'll take the same precautions as the other two, but still kind of scary.


----------



## Gians

Quills said:


> I just found the story -- same as the other two; infected doing mission work in Africa, being flown back to the States for treatment. I'm assuming they'll take the same precautions as the other two, but still kind of scary.


Looks like he's still able to walk.
http://www.reuters.com/video/2014/0...g-home-for-t?videoId=341769420&videoChannel=1


----------



## lazydaisy67

On the live press conference I listened to, the administration of the hospital and staff who will be working in the quarantine wing used verbage like, excited and honored and prepared, etc. 

All it takes is one person picking up the laundry and taking a sheet or a pillow case home in a duffle bag. I hope they'd dispose of/burn all the laundry don't they?


----------



## Tucker

Quills said:


> I'm assuming they'll take the same precautions as the other two, but still kind of scary.


I'm not worried about the cases we know about - like this one. They are taking proper precautions. I'm concerned about the cases we DON'T know about that may be arriving via airplanes daily.

Got preps?? :shtf2:


----------



## Gians

*Ebola revisits DCR*

Apparently the DRC has it's own unrelated Ebola troubles again. Read that they think it jumped to humans through the eating of bush meat.
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/ebola/2-september-2014/en/


----------



## nightwing

Strangely enough Rabies in that same region kills 50,000 people

I wonder if the CDC and UNOWHO have got the cart before the horse.
Viral diseases are becoming more widespread and deadly.
Probably due to increasing and expanding populations, one of the same reasons they could spread very quickly and with high speed travel to the world at large.

seems as if they can crack this viral sequence there are many diseases 
we could conquer and to some degree they have my question is why can 
you get a shot for people for meningitis post infection for rabies dogs for pre-infection of rabies and these have a very similar as they are viruses.

copied from internet source but it shows there is at least one serious virus 
and they feel more could be possible.

The differential diagnosis in a case of suspected human rabies may initially include any cause of encephalitis, in particular infection with viruses such as herpesviruses, enteroviruses, and arboviruses such as West Nile virus. The most important viruses to rule out are herpes simplex virus type one, varicella zoster virus, and (less commonly) enteroviruses, including coxsackieviruses, echoviruses, polioviruses, and human enteroviruses 68 to 71.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabies#cite_note-43
New causes of viral encephalitis are also possible, as was evidenced by the 1999 outbreak in Malaysia of 300 cases of encephalitis with a mortality rate of 40% caused by Nipah virus, a newly recognized paramyxovirus.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabies#cite_note-refDiseasesOfSwine-44 Likewise, well-known viruses may be introduced into new locales, as is illustrated by the recent outbreak of encephalitis due to West Nile virus in the eastern United States.[ Epidemiologic factors, such as season, geographic location, and the patient's age, travel history, and possible exposure to bites, rodents, and ticks, may help direct the diagnosis.

May you live in interesting times " I think we are here"


----------



## NaeKid

I was surprised when I read this story!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/why-c...la-outbreak-like-a-natural-disaster-1.2754828



> With dire predictions of 20,000 people - more than six times the current toll - becoming infected with Ebola, calls are mounting for countries, including Canada, to treat the outbreak like a natural disaster and deploy military teams.
> 
> It's an unprecedented request, but so, too, is the outbreak.
> 
> The current outbreak is the longest and most deadly in history, infecting more than 3,500 so far according to numbers from health officials. Three of the countries affected are among the world's poorest, with health-care systems that are on the verge of collapse.
> 
> _"It's time to treat this Ebola outbreak in the way we would treat a natural disaster, because it is a natural disaster," said Dr. Keith Martin, a former Liberal MP who now heads the Washington-based Consortium of Universities for Global Health._
> 
> Canada and other countries have military medical teams, personnel knowledgeable in how to handle biohazards, and field hospitals - all skills and equipment desperately needed to contain the hemorrhagic fever.
> 
> Médecins Sans Frontières, the non-governmental medical organization on the front lines of the battle against Ebola, says its more than 1,800 staff are overwhelmed trying to contain the disease and train other NGOs interested in helping join the battle. That's why they've turned to governments capable of rapidly deploying military units and running self-contained field hospitals.
> 
> "What we do know is the governments' civil defence and military have played important roles in natural disaster response. We've seen that in Haiti and the tsunami," said MSF Canada's executive director Stephen Cornish. "So governments can be part of the solution, and in this case they simply must be part of the solution."
> 
> The WHO estimates that it requires up to 250 health care workers to treat 80 Ebola patients. That means the crisis requires thousands of local health care workers and hundreds of international volunteers on top of the people already in place in the affected countries.
> 
> Meanwhile, at least 150 health workers have died from Ebola and many others are too afraid to come to work.
> 
> Costs are soaring as well, from the equipment needed for health care workers to the hazard pay. About $600 million in supplies are needed, with only an estimated $110 million committed by last week, according to Reuters.
> 
> Adding to the woes, food in the region is already becoming more expensive and the United Nations food agency is predicting that it will become scarcer as farmers are unable to work their fields.
> 
> On Thursday, a letter published in The Lancet said the crisis could have been averted if governments and health agencies had created a $100 million US contingency fund to rapidly deploy in public health emergencies, as the WHO proposed in 2011. Instead, the international response has been "fractured and delayed," as the international body scrambles to raise the necessary funds, wrote Lawrence Gostin, the O'Neill Chair in Global Health Law at Washington, D.C.-based Georgetown University.
> 
> But Cornish warns that at this point, this is not a disaster that governments can "fund away." MSF says the international response has been "lethally inadequate," and the world is losing the battle to contain it.
> 
> Right now, Cornish stresses, the crisis first and foremost requires trained medical teams on the ground.
> 
> *A 'robust response'*
> 
> NDP MP Hélène Laverdière, the official opposition critic for international development, says Canada and other countries can, and should, do more to help.
> 
> "The appeals for immediate action are numerous and non-stop, and I think anybody who stops and listens to what's happening ... cannot but agree that something needs to be done now. And if it's not done now, then it will be worse later," said Laverdière.
> 
> She suggested countries may not be heeding the call to action because they are preoccupied with crises in the Middle East and the Ukraine.
> 
> But Dr. Peter Singer, CEO of Grand Challenges Canada, a federally-funded global health group, suggests Canada has already stepped up to the plate.
> 
> "Canada has already provided a robust response relative to other nations," said Dr. Singer, citing the labour-intensive creation of a potential vaccine, as well as monetary contributions and lab expertise.
> 
> To date, Canada has donated more than 800 doses of an experimental Ebola vaccine, which was developed by the Public Health Agency of Canada, to the WHO. The vaccine must still undergo months of human testing before it's ready for use in West Africa.
> 
> Canada sent a rotating team of three scientists to staff a mobile laboratory in eastern Sierra Leone that did rapid diagnostic Ebola tests. The latest team was evacuated last week after people in their hotel were diagnosed with the disease. That departure forced the lab to temporarily shut down, slowing operations in the area. Health Canada says a team will return once they can "ensure a safe living environment." No data was given.
> 
> The federal government has also contributed $5 million to support humanitarian, security and public health needs in trying to contain the disease.
> 
> "Canada remains one of the largest country donors to the Ebola crisis response," Health Canada said in a written statement. "[It's] is continually reviewing how it can better assist its international partners to provide aid in the affected regions."
> 
> *A 'Band-Aid' solution*
> 
> For some, however, that's not enough.
> 
> "It's quite nice to send a bit of money and offer up lab services, but this is less than a Band-Aid. It's about one cent of a Band-Aid on a large, big crisis. So, I think we should do more, not only Canada but the international community as a whole," said Laverdière.
> 
> Dr. Martin notes that Canada has the capacity to help with its Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) and additional medical expertise.
> 
> DART is a military unit that can rapidly deploy in natural disasters and humanitarian emergencies for up to 40 days.
> 
> It's most recent deployment came after Typhoon Haiyan hit the Philippines on Nov. 8, 2013. The team treated 6,500 patients, cleared roads and delivered supplies. Canada also sent more than 2,000 military personnel, a field hospital and helped treat 22,000 patients to help after a devastating earthquake struck Haiti on Jan. 12, 2010.
> 
> Though typically used in natural disasters, the origins of DART stem from the 1994 deployment of two field ambulances to Rwanda to help with an outbreak of cholera in refugee camps housing hundreds of thousands of people.
> 
> "We have a military medical response mechanism," said Dr. Martin. "We have portable hospitals, medical personnel ... primary care and advanced care systems to treat those affected by Ebola, to effectively deal with the dead, to educate the public about what the virus is."
> 
> The Canadian team only deploys when another government wants its help. As in any emergency, Dr. Martin stresses that the countries affected by Ebola must request military medical help before it's deployed.
> 
> In calling for military medical help, MSF was careful to emphasize that any military assets and personnel deployed should not be used for quarantine, since "forced quarantines have only bred fear and unrest, rather than stem the virus."
> 
> *World must 'step up'*
> 
> A former medical advisor to Health Canada's deputy minister, Dr. Paul Gully, agrees that Canada should step up and provide more help in this crisis, but he notes that any deployment will require extensive resources.
> 
> "It is part of the global community and therefore should work with other member states ... to then have a unified and co-ordinated response, hopefully led by WHO," said Dr. Gully.
> 
> He notes that any deployment requires consular support, the ability to evacuate workers if needed, money to pay health workers and insure them, plus training, food, lodging and travel.
> 
> "It's a lot of coordination that would be required. Canada has probably some capacity that it could share," he said. "But it's not simple."
> 
> MSF says that their NGO has become the de-facto leader in this crisis and its time for governments to commit resources.
> 
> "It simply isn't a responsibility, a role that is ours to shoulder," said Cornish. "The world has to step up to this emergency.
> 
> "If the call is unanswered, this could clearly turn into a disease and an outbreak of cataclysmic proportions."


What surprised me is that the CBC actually put this out there! Some good info, some that we know already.


----------



## northstarprepper

Good info. I read on Reuters just minutes ago that the U.N. now wants to take over as "Crisis Co-ordinators" of the Ebola outbreak and response. I can tell you that I have been waiting for this and actually expected this sooner. When I saw the article two days ago in which the WHO asked for $600 million to fight ebola, I knew the U.N. would not be far behind. 

There is no other more corrupt entity than the U.N. Their responses to catastrophes the world over have been hindered by cronyism, fraud, and outright theft of funds with not a single person ever brought up on charges. Even our own renowned congress, with their slimy "campaign finance" laws cannot outperform the lawlessness of the U.N. Now, as if the people of Western Africa have not suffered enough, they will find that as they suffered and loved ones died, U.N. people were siphoning off cash as fast as it came into their grasp. I can't wait for the UNICEF commercials with those poor African orphans, begging for our cash. Or perhaps Ebola Doctors (actors) in their safety suits asking us to send cash to help.

As to the military medical teams, that is what I commented on yesterday in that Doctors Without Borders wants them sent in, while the CDC and White House advisors do not want our military committed there. There seems to be some disagreement about who is running the show, which may be why the U.N. chose this moment to magnanimously offer to lead the fight...and fill their pockets again. I just hope that someone does SOMETHING soon.


----------



## Lake Windsong

northstarprepper said:


> Good info. I read on Reuters just minutes ago that the U.N. now wants to take over as "Crisis Co-ordinators" of the Ebola outbreak and response. I can tell you that I have been waiting for this and actually expected this sooner. When I saw the article two days ago in which the WHO asked for $600 million to fight ebola, I knew the U.N. would not be far behind.
> 
> There is no other more corrupt entity than the U.N. Their responses to catastrophes the world over have been hindered by cronyism, fraud, and outright theft of funds with not a single person ever brought up on charges. Even our own renowned congress, with their slimy "campaign finance" laws cannot outperform the lawlessness of the U.N. Now, as if the people of Western Africa have not suffered enough, they will find that as they suffered and loved ones died, U.N. people were siphoning off cash as fast as it came into their grasp. I can't wait for the UNICEF commercials with those poor African orphans, begging for our cash. Or perhaps Ebola Doctors (actors) in their safety suits asking us to send cash to help.


WHO is not only an agency of the UN, it is in the same UNDG (United Nations Development Group) as UNICEF....

Doctors Without Borders (MSF) is independent of the UN but of course advocates with and within the UN system regarding medical/health issues.


----------



## northstarprepper

Which explains why the WHO keeps raising the ante as to how much money is needed to fight Ebola...and the U.N. jumping in to take sides in the squabble over military teams being sent to Africa. I would still be surprised if the U.S. sends its teams there. Obama's people were pretty forceful in stating that the teams were not what was needed to fight the spread of Ebola in Western Africa. Hence the U.S. is sending aid in the form of additional hospital beds, protective clothing, gloves, and masks for healthcare workers, with additional aid coming in other medical equipment and supplies, if I remember correctly. In other words, no cash for the U.N. to take a cut of and no military medical teams that the Docs without Borders wanted.

I would expect Obama to find a way to send some type of food assistance to those nations when he returns from the NATO meetings...unless he immediately decides to start in on amnesty for the immigrants.


----------



## RevWC

16 Stunning Quotes From Global Health Officials On The Ebola Epidemic
Tyler Durden's picture
Submitted by Tyler Durden on 09/05/2014 20:21 -0400

Ebola continues to spread an an exponential rate. According to the World Health Organization, 40 percent of all Ebola cases have happened in just the last three weeks. At this point, the official numbers tell us that approximately 3,967 people have gotten the virus in Africa and more than 2,105 people have died.

That is quite alarming, but the real problem will arise if this disease continues to spread at an exponential pace. One team of researchers has used computer modeling to project that the number of Ebola cases will reach 10,000 by September 24th if current trends continue. And if the spread of Ebola does not slow down, we could be dealing with 100,000 cases by December. Even the WHO is admitting that the number of cases is likely to grow to 20,000 before too much longer, and global health officials are now starting to use apocalyptic language to describe this outbreak.

For people in the western world that have never seen anything like this other than in the movies, it can be difficult to grasp just how horrible this epidemic truly is. In the areas of west Africa where Ebola is spreading, fear and panic are everywhere, food shortages are becoming a serious problem and there have been reports of dead bodies rotting in the streets. People are avoiding hospitals and clinics because of paranoia about the fact that so many health workers have contracted the disease. According to the World Health Organization, more than 240 health workers have gotten the virus so far and more than 120 of them have perished.

We have never seen anything like this in any of our lifetimes, and the scary part is that this might only be just the beginning.

The following are 16 apocalyptic quotes from global health officials about this horrific Ebola epidemic...

#1 Dr. Tom Frieden, the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: "It is the world's first Ebola epidemic, and it's spiraling out of control. It's bad now, and it's going to get worse in the very near future. There is still a window of opportunity to tamp it down, but that window is closing. We really have to act now."

#2 Dr. Joanne Liu, the international president of Doctors Without Borders: "Riots are breaking out. Isolation centres are overwhelmed. Health workers on the frontline are becoming infected and are dying in shocking numbers."

#3 David Nabarro, senior United Nations system coordinator for Ebola disease: "This outbreak is moving ahead of efforts to control it."

#4 Dr. Bruce Aylward, WHO's assistant director-general for emergency operations: "This far outstrips any historic Ebola outbreak in numbers. The largest outbreak in the past was about 400 cases."

#5 Margaret Chan, the head of the World Health Organization: "...we hope to stop the transmission in six to nine months".

#6 Dr. Daniel Bausch, associate professor in the department of Tropical Medicine at Tulane University: "You have a very dangerous virus in three of the countries in the world that are least equipped to deal with it. The scale of this outbreak has just outstripped the resources. That's why it's become so big."

#7 Gayle Smith, senior director at the National Security Council: "This is not an African disease. This is a virus that is a threat to all humanity."

#8 Dr. Tom Frieden, the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: "The level of outbreak is beyond anything we've seen-or even imagined."

#9 Vincent Martin, head of an FAO unit in Dakar: "This is different than every other Ebola situation we've ever had. It's spreading widely, throughout entire countries, through multiple countries, in cities and very fast."

#10 Dr. Richard Besser, health and medical editor for ABC News: "Emergency rooms are closed, many hospital wards are as well leaving people who are sick with heart disease, trauma, pregnancy complications, pneumonia, malaria and all the everyday health emergencies with nowhere to go."

#11 Bukar Tijani, the UN Food and Agricultural Organization regional representative for Africa: "Access to food has become a pressing concern for many people in the three affected countries and their neighbours."

#12 Keiji Fukuda, the WHO's assistant director-general for health security: "People are hungry in these communities. They don't know how they are going to get food."

#13 Dr. Daniel Bausch, associate professor in the department of Tropical Medicine at Tulane University: "This is for sure the worst situation I've ever seen."

#14 Dr. Tom Frieden, the Director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention: "I could not possibly overstate the need for an urgent response."

#15 Official WHO statement: "Staff at the outbreak sites see evidence that the numbers of reported cases and deaths vastly underestimate the magnitude of the outbreak."

#16 Dr. Joanne Liu, the international president of Doctors Without Borders: "It is impossible to keep up with the sheer number of infected people pouring into facilities. In Sierra Leone, infectious bodies are rotting in the streets."

Despite all of these warnings, a lot of people in the western world are not too concerned about this epidemic because they have faith that our advanced technology will prevent a widespread Ebola outbreak in the United States and Europe.

But I wouldn't be so certain about that.

So far, the most promising experimental Ebola drug seems to be ZMapp. In clinical trials, it has been doing very well on monkeys.

However, it hasn't turned out to be a silver bullet for humans so far. Two out of the seven people that have received ZMapp have died, and as CBS News recently explained, current supplies are exhausted and it takes a really long time to make more of this stuff...

ZMapp's maker, Mapp Biopharmaceutical Inc., of San Diego, has said the small supply of the drug is now exhausted and that it will take several months to make more. The drug is grown in tobacco plants and was developed with U.S. government support.

Kobinger said it takes about a month to make 20 to 40 doses at a Kentucky plant where the drug is being produced. Officials have said they are looking at other facilities and other ways to ramp up production, and Kobinger said there were plans for a clinical trial to test ZMapp in people early next year.

The cold, hard truth is that Ebola is a brutally efficient killer for which we do not have a cure at the moment.

And what makes things even more complicated is that a different strain of Ebola is now spreading in the Democratic Republic of Congo. A treatment that works for one strain of Ebola may not work on another strain.

So let us hope and pray that Ebola does not reach the United States.

If it does, it could potentially spread like wildfire.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-05/16-stunning-quotes-global-health-officials-ebola-epidemic


----------



## RevWC

Great, let's send our troops in to fight this disease?

Obama: U.S. military to provide equipment, resources to battle Ebola epidemic in Africa
Health workers wearing Personal Protective Equipment work inside the high-risk area at ELWA Hospital in Monrovia, Liberia.
By Lena H. Sun and Juliet Eilperin September 7 at 8:22 PM

President Obama said Sunday that the U.S. military will begin aiding what has been a chaotic and ineffective response to the Ebola epidemic in West Africa, arguing that it represents a serious national security concern.

The move is a significant ramp up in the U.S. response and comes as the already-strained military is likely to be called upon further to address militant threats in the Middle East. The decision to involve the military in providing equipment and other assistance for international health workers in Africa comes after mounting calls from some unlikely groups — most prominently the international medical group Doctors Without Borders — demonstrating to the White House the urgency of the issue.

The epidemic, which has killed at least 2,100 people in five African countries, is unlikely to spread to the United States in the short term, Obama said Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press.” But if the United States and other countries do not send needed equipment, public health workers and other supplies to the region, that situation could change and the virus could mutate to become more transmissible, he said.

“And then it could be a serious danger to the United States,” Obama said.

“We’re going to have to get U.S. military assets just to set up, for example, isolation units and equipment there,” he said, “to provide security for public health workers surging from around the world.”

Health experts debate using unproven drugs to treat the deadly virus as it continues to spread in west Africa.

Even so, he warned that it would still take months to control the epidemic.

Last week, leading international health officials said the window for getting the epidemic under control is closing. Doctors Without Borders, one of the groups most active since the outbreak began months ago, faulted world leaders with failing to recognize the severity of the crisis sooner and said charities and West African governments alone do not have the capacity to stem the epidemic. The U.S. military, with its enormous logistical capacity and extensive air operations, could address gaps in the response quickly.

The medical group has long opposed military involvement by governments, but its international president, Joanne Liu, said the situation has become so desperate that it was now appealing for military assets to provide critical logistics and operational support. Top priorities include the mass expansion of isolation centers; air bridges to move personnel and equipment to and within the most affected countries; mobile laboratories for testing and diagnosis; and building a regional network of field hospitals to treat suspected or infected medical personnel.

Only the military, Liu said in an interview Friday, has the rapid deployment capability and chain-of-command structure necessary now. “Because the response has been so slow, we now have to switch to a mass-casualty response,” she said.

Ghana, for example, has agreed to make the international airport in Accra an air bridge for Ebola responses. Experts say the U.S. Air Force would be well-suited to supply transport flights and personnel, as well as warehousing and logistics support at the airport.

The United Nations said last week that $600 million will be needed to fight the epidemic and deal with the broader economic and social devastation suffered by the hardest-hit countries of Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea.

The U.S. government has spent more than $100 million in the region, according to Ned Price, a spokesman at the National Security Council. Last week, the U.S. Agency for International Development announced plans to make an additional $75 million available. More than 100 experts, most of them from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, are deployed to the region in an effort to prevent, detect and stop the virus’s spread.

The Obama administration has also asked Congress for an additional $88 million to send more CDC personnel and lab supplies and equipment, Price said. The United States is providing logistics and operational support, including hundreds of thousands of units of personal protective equipment, mobile labs, water treatment units, disinfectant, basic supplies and food assistance, he said. If Congress approves the additional funding, it will bring the U.S. total commitment to over $250 million.

U.S. officials have been in ongoing talks with international organizations and aid groups. They declined to provide details of the military involvement outlined by the president. The Defense Department has already provided lab equipment, supplies and staff in Liberia. Military planners are also on the ground in the region to assess “how their unique capabilities can be used to improve logistics, provide lift capacity and increase treatment options,” said a senior administration official who spoke on the condition of anonymity because planning is still underway.

A senior Defense Department official who was not authorized to comment publicly said the Pentagon has been supporting U.S. aid efforts and international organizations since the outbreak began. The department is “now working to fulfill a request to provide rapidly deployable medical treatment facilities that will help increase the capacity of the aid workers in West Africa,” he said.

Such facilities are akin to field hospitals that can treat several dozen people. At the moment, the defense official said, there are no requests to provide guns.

Outside experts have also been calling for an increased military effort and welcomed Obama’s announcement. “For several weeks there has been cross-talk, off the record, in Washington, and health advocates have urged the military to commit its resources to the Ebola crisis,” Laurie Garrett, senior fellow for global health at the Council on Foreign Relations, said in a statement Sunday. Garrett is the author of “The Coming Plague,” which described the original Ebola outbreak in 1976 in Zaire.

“The logistics and medical capacities of the U.S. Armed Forces are the best any military in the world has to offer — battle-tested, highly professional, extremely skilled,” she said. Detailed decisions have not yet been made, Garrett said.

But she said Obama’s comment signals “that — at last — we’re moving from ‘should we’ to ‘how much, where, and doing what’ — and this could be a game-changer.”

In its most recent update, on Friday, the World Health Organization said the death toll from the Ebola outbreak had soared past 2,000, with a total of nearly 4,000 reported infected in West Africa. Those numbers are widely believed to represent only a portion of total cases. The overall fatality rate has varied widely — from 39 percent in Sierra Leone to 64 percent in Guinea — but overall remains above 50 percent on average.

Whatever help arrives will not come too soon. Infections have mounted rapidly in recent days, and the situation in many places in West Africa has grown more uncertain, chaotic and desperate. Authorities in Sierra Leone said over the weekend that they would require people there to stay home for several days later this month in an effort to slow the spread of the disease. Health workers have raised concerns about that approach, saying it could prevent them from identifying and treating victims.

There was some confusion Sunday about Obama’s comments regarding the use of military assets to “provide security for public health workers surging from around the world.”

In an interview Sunday, Brice de le Vingne, director of operations for Doctors Without Borders, said he welcomed the increased U.S. response but was concerned about the security reference. Doctors Without Borders is not asking for military personnel to help with security, only logistics support, he said. It has 2,000 staffers working in the three countries. “We don’t have any security problems or constraints,” he said.

But the need for beds in isolation units is dire. In Monrovia, Liberia, where the disease is escalating exponentially daily, the group needs 800 to 1,000 isolation beds, de le Vingne said. The group’s current capacity there is between 150 to 180 beds.

“In the city, it is a catastrophe today,” he said. “We have people dying at our doorsteps at our treatment centers.”


----------



## oldasrocks

Just wait a week or two. We have 9,500 kids coming to school here from those infected areas without being tested for anything.

BTW I read that sneeze particles can spread this crap far and wide.


----------



## nightwing

RevWC said:


> Great, let's send our troops in to fight this disease?
> 
> Obama: U.S. military to provide equipment, resources to battle Ebola epidemic in Africa
> Health workers wearing Personal Protective Equipment work inside the high-risk area at ELWA Hospital in Monrovia, Liberia.
> By Lena H. Sun and Juliet Eilperin September 7 at 8:22 PM
> 
> President Obama said Sunday that the U.S. military will begin aiding what has been a chaotic and ineffective response to the Ebola epidemic in West Africa, arguing that it represents a serious national security concern.
> 
> The move is a significant ramp up in the U.S. response and comes as the already-strained military is likely to be called upon further to address militant threats in the Middle East. The decision to involve the military in providing equipment and other assistance for international health workers in Africa comes after mounting calls from some unlikely groups - most prominently the international medical group Doctors Without Borders - demonstrating to the White House the urgency of the issue.
> 
> The epidemic, which has killed at least 2,100 people in five African countries, is unlikely to spread to the United States in the short term, Obama said Sunday on NBC's "Meet the Press." But if the United States and other countries do not send needed equipment, public health workers and other supplies to the region, that situation could change and the virus could mutate to become more transmissible, he said.
> 
> "And then it could be a serious danger to the United States," Obama said.
> 
> "We're going to have to get U.S. military assets just to set up, for example, isolation units and equipment there," he said, "to provide security for public health workers surging from around the world."
> 
> Health experts debate using unproven drugs to treat the deadly virus as it continues to spread in west Africa.
> 
> Even so, he warned that it would still take months to control the epidemic.
> 
> Last week, leading international health officials said the window for getting the epidemic under control is closing. Doctors Without Borders, one of the groups most active since the outbreak began months ago, faulted world leaders with failing to recognize the severity of the crisis sooner and said charities and West African governments alone do not have the capacity to stem the epidemic. The U.S. military, with its enormous logistical capacity and extensive air operations, could address gaps in the response quickly.
> 
> The medical group has long opposed military involvement by governments, but its international president, Joanne Liu, said the situation has become so desperate that it was now appealing for military assets to provide critical logistics and operational support. Top priorities include the mass expansion of isolation centers; air bridges to move personnel and equipment to and within the most affected countries; mobile laboratories for testing and diagnosis; and building a regional network of field hospitals to treat suspected or infected medical personnel.
> 
> Only the military, Liu said in an interview Friday, has the rapid deployment capability and chain-of-command structure necessary now. "Because the response has been so slow, we now have to switch to a mass-casualty response," she said.
> 
> Ghana, for example, has agreed to make the international airport in Accra an air bridge for Ebola responses. Experts say the U.S. Air Force would be well-suited to supply transport flights and personnel, as well as warehousing and logistics support at the airport.
> 
> The United Nations said last week that $600 million will be needed to fight the epidemic and deal with the broader economic and social devastation suffered by the hardest-hit countries of Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea.
> 
> The U.S. government has spent more than $100 million in the region, according to Ned Price, a spokesman at the National Security Council. Last week, the U.S. Agency for International Development announced plans to make an additional $75 million available. More than 100 experts, most of them from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, are deployed to the region in an effort to prevent, detect and stop the virus's spread.
> 
> The Obama administration has also asked Congress for an additional $88 million to send more CDC personnel and lab supplies and equipment, Price said. The United States is providing logistics and operational support, including hundreds of thousands of units of personal protective equipment, mobile labs, water treatment units, disinfectant, basic supplies and food assistance, he said. If Congress approves the additional funding, it will bring the U.S. total commitment to over $250 million.
> 
> U.S. officials have been in ongoing talks with international organizations and aid groups. They declined to provide details of the military involvement outlined by the president. The Defense Department has already provided lab equipment, supplies and staff in Liberia. Military planners are also on the ground in the region to assess "how their unique capabilities can be used to improve logistics, provide lift capacity and increase treatment options," said a senior administration official who spoke on the condition of anonymity because planning is still underway.
> 
> A senior Defense Department official who was not authorized to comment publicly said the Pentagon has been supporting U.S. aid efforts and international organizations since the outbreak began. The department is "now working to fulfill a request to provide rapidly deployable medical treatment facilities that will help increase the capacity of the aid workers in West Africa," he said.
> 
> Such facilities are akin to field hospitals that can treat several dozen people. At the moment, the defense official said, there are no requests to provide guns.
> 
> Outside experts have also been calling for an increased military effort and welcomed Obama's announcement. "For several weeks there has been cross-talk, off the record, in Washington, and health advocates have urged the military to commit its resources to the Ebola crisis," Laurie Garrett, senior fellow for global health at the Council on Foreign Relations, said in a statement Sunday. Garrett is the author of "The Coming Plague," which described the original Ebola outbreak in 1976 in Zaire.
> 
> "The logistics and medical capacities of the U.S. Armed Forces are the best any military in the world has to offer - battle-tested, highly professional, extremely skilled," she said. Detailed decisions have not yet been made, Garrett said.
> 
> But she said Obama's comment signals "that - at last - we're moving from 'should we' to 'how much, where, and doing what' - and this could be a game-changer."
> 
> In its most recent update, on Friday, the World Health Organization said the death toll from the Ebola outbreak had soared past 2,000, with a total of nearly 4,000 reported infected in West Africa. Those numbers are widely believed to represent only a portion of total cases. The overall fatality rate has varied widely - from 39 percent in Sierra Leone to 64 percent in Guinea - but overall remains above 50 percent on average.
> 
> Whatever help arrives will not come too soon. Infections have mounted rapidly in recent days, and the situation in many places in West Africa has grown more uncertain, chaotic and desperate. Authorities in Sierra Leone said over the weekend that they would require people there to stay home for several days later this month in an effort to slow the spread of the disease. Health workers have raised concerns about that approach, saying it could prevent them from identifying and treating victims.
> 
> There was some confusion Sunday about Obama's comments regarding the use of military assets to "provide security for public health workers surging from around the world."
> 
> In an interview Sunday, Brice de le Vingne, director of operations for Doctors Without Borders, said he welcomed the increased U.S. response but was concerned about the security reference. Doctors Without Borders is not asking for military personnel to help with security, only logistics support, he said. It has 2,000 staffers working in the three countries. "We don't have any security problems or constraints," he said.
> 
> But the need for beds in isolation units is dire. In Monrovia, Liberia, where the disease is escalating exponentially daily, the group needs 800 to 1,000 isolation beds, de le Vingne said. The group's current capacity there is between 150 to 180 beds.
> 
> "In the city, it is a catastrophe today," he said. "We have people dying at our doorsteps at our treatment centers."


Seriously it is not April 1st in some quasi parallel dimension is it?

let me see our government has failed at agent orange, gulf war syndrome 
and a few others.

http://www.vetshome.com/agent_orange_updates.html

http://www.gulfweb.org/doc_show.cfm?ID=5

difference between this area and that of Somalia is - not much 
this could very well turn into a zombie apocalypse with our people trying to hold the Alamo (their base of operations) all it would take --- well I won't get into it but I know what I know.

This is a horrible idea and before any of our children go there I think a large contingent of senators and congressmen and the president should 
go there first you know like the Texas border so they could actually report 
what our forces might be able to do.

If our people do go they better have enough food water and equipment 
any resupply would look mighty tasty to the people dying of starvation 
does anyone think that if this gets worse people will be coming to market? will local hospitals stay open or will fear finally get the better of them ?
where in the hell is the U.N. W.H.O. we fund them?

I think everyone should call their officials and demand that the U.N. deal with this and keep our people out and seal off travel from all African and the middle east until this has run it course it is obvious that cross border
traffic has happened and or the militaries of these nations cannot prevent the crossing of fleeing individuals.


----------



## gatecrashser59

So all those students coming from Africa and surrounding countries, who is going to quarantine them for the required 30 days just to make sure they are healthy? Any one of those students can bring Ebola or anything into this country and no one will know until it is a Pandemic at one of our major Universities.

Think about it...


----------



## readytogo

*Ebola is surging in places it had been beaten back*

This is getting ugly and with travel it will reach places quick.
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/ebola-surging-places-it-had-been-beaten-back


----------



## Quills

What ever happened with the woman from Albequerque? Did she have ebola, or not?


----------



## northstarprepper

Ladies and Gentlemen,
This is our president bowing down to the U.N. again. He has already committed the U.S. to do the bidding of foreign entities, against the advice of his own CDC and National Security Council. People wonder why America is weak. Here is your answer. Obama does what he is told to do. He never leads. He lacks the capacity to lead.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The CDC announced a few minutes ago there is a possible case of Ebola in a Miami FL hospital.


----------



## NaeKid

Update in the news from today ..

http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/ebola-outbreak-in-liberia-intense-who-finds-1.2759470

*Ebola outbreak in Liberia 'intense,' WHO finds*



> Ebola cases in Liberia are rising "exponentially," the World Health Organization says.
> 
> The UN health agency gave an update on Monday after its team of emergency experts worked together with Liberian President Ellen Johnson Sirleaf and members of her government to assess the country's Ebola situation.
> 
> "Transmission of the Ebola virus in Liberia is already intense and the number of new cases is increasing exponentially."
> 
> "Liberia, together with the other hard-hit countries, namely Guinea and Sierra Leone, is experiencing a phenomenon never before seen in any previous Ebola outbreak. As soon as a new Ebola treatment facility is opened, it immediately fills to overflowing with patients, pointing to a large but previously invisible caseload," WHO said in a statement.
> 
> Liberia has the most cases and deaths to date. As of Monday, there were nearly 2,000 cases and more than 1,000 deaths.
> 
> *A total of 152 health-care workers have been infected and 79 have died.*
> 
> Both motorbike taxis and regular taxis are "a hot source of potential virus transmission" in Liberia, WHO said.
> 
> The WHO also said Monday that one of its doctors working in an Ebola treatment centre in Sierra Leone has tested positive for the disease.
> 
> The doctor is stable and will be soon be evacuated out of the country, WHO said. No details on nationality, gender or age were provided.
> 
> The Ebola treatment centre is in the Kenema Government Hospital, which is run by the Sierra Leone Ministry of Health and Sanitation.
> 
> Previously, a Senegalese epidemiologist working for WHO was also infected in Sierra Leone. The epidemiologist is under treatment in Germany for the infection.
> 
> Elsewhere, Britain said on Monday it would send military and humanitarian experts to Sierra Leone to set up a treatment centre for patients infected with the Ebola virus.
> 
> *Ebola vaccine studies*
> 
> In terms of potential treatments, a new study on monkeys suggested that one shot of an Ebola vaccine protected animals exposed to high levels of the virus, but they needed a booster shot.
> 
> A single dose protected all four vaccinated monkeys when they were exposed to high levels of Ebola virus five weeks later, researchers reported Sunday in the journal Nature Medicine.
> 
> When monkeys were exposed to Ebola 10 months after vaccination, only half were protected. If the animals were given a booster with a different formula, they continued to have full protection.
> 
> Britain-based GlaxoSmithKline plans to manufacture up to 10,000 doses of the vaccine, developed by the U.S. National Institutes of Health. It is based on a chimpanzee adenovirus.
> 
> Canadian researchers created a similar Ebola vaccine that works in monkeys. Manufacturer NewLink Genetics of Ames, Iowa, said a small safety study in healthy volunteers is set to begin in a few weeks.
> 
> Gary Kobinger, head of special pathogens at the National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg, helped to develop the other vaccine, which is based on a livestock virus called vesicular stomatitis virus or VSV.
> 
> Kobinger told reporters at the American Society for Microbiology meeting in Washington on Monday that safety studies are important to help understand the benefits and risks of potential vaccines.
> 
> Kobinger was hopeful that experimental vaccines and drugs, such as the ZMapp cocktail, could offer more options to help bring future Ebola outbreaks under control faster.
> 
> A new team from the Winnipeg lab has returned to Sierra Leone to help diagnose or rule out cases of Ebola. A previous team was pulled after questions remained about their safety at a hotel where people were infected.
> 
> Kobinger said the hotel was completely cleaned and is now managed by Doctors Without Borders, and he's confident the risk level for his staff there is very low.


----------



## nightwing

U.S. restrictions for animals 
http://www.bringfido.com/travel/international/united_states/


----------



## RevWC

nightwing said:


> U.S. restrictions for animals
> http://www.bringfido.com/travel/international/united_states/


Miami Hospital Reports Potential Ebola Case
Submitted by Tyler Durden on 09/08/2014 - 13:07

While details of the case and patient are not immediately known, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said earlier that a potential case of Ebola is being treated at a Miami-are hospital. This comes as the WHO reports a surge of "many thousands of new cases" in Liberia in recent days and fears rise that the dreadful disease could be spread by animals.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-09-08/contained-miami-hospital-reports-potential-ebola-case


----------



## TheLazyL

ETXgal said:


> ...I get the creeps with what some of these scientists do concerning deadly virus' etc...


That is how you conquer an enemy.

You prod his defenses. Observe how he responds to different scenarios. How does he resupplies. Then you can formulate a plan to defeat him.

Diseases are the same as an enemy. You have to be able to study it before you can defeat it.


----------



## TheLazyL

I'm not implying that Ebola should not be taken seriously.

I do find a comparison between what is reported about Ebola this time is very similar to how the AIDS epidemic was reported in the 1980s.


----------



## RevWC

http://www.aids.gov/federal-resources/around-the-world/global-aids-overview/

The Global HIV/AIDS Crisis Today

HIV, the virus that causes AIDS, has become one of the world's most serious health and development challenges:

35.3 million people worldwide are currently living with HIV/AIDS, including 2.1 million adolescents (10-19 years).
HIV is the world's leading infectious killer. According to the World Health Organization (WHO), an estimated 36 million people have died since the first cases were reported in 1981 and 1.6 million people died of HIV/AIDS in 2012.
According to WHO, in 2012, an estimated 2.3 million individuals worldwide were newly infected with HIV.
While cases have been reported in all regions of the world, 95% of new infections occur in individuals living in low- and middle-income countries. Sub-Saharan Africa is the most affected region, with nearly 1 in every 20 adults living with HIV. Sixty-nine percent of all people who are living with HIV in the world live in this region.
According to WHO, an estimated 3.34 million children worldwide are living with HIV. Most of these children live in sub-Saharan Africa and were infected by their HIV-positive mothers during pregnancy, childbirth or breastfeeding. Over 700 children become newly infected with HIV each day.
Most people living with HIV or at risk for HIV do not have access to prevention, care, and treatment, and there is still no cure.
The HIV epidemic not only affects the health of individuals, it impacts households, communities, and the development and economic growth of nations. Many of the countries hardest hit by HIV also suffer from other infectious diseases, food insecurity, and other serious problems.


----------



## ETXgal

http://time.com/3306305/emory-university-hospital-will-receive-another-ebola-patient/

4th patient brought to the USA. This will be the 3rd patient brought to Emory in Atlanta.


----------



## northstarprepper

I have been finishing up getting the last of our needed medical supplies. I would encourage everyone to get going on your medical preps asap. No doubt if this does come here that medical supplies will either be in short supply or see a very quick rise in price due to an increase in demand. 

Survival rates will likely be much higher in the U.S. due to the quick availability of IV fluids. That is why we are also adding in Pedialite and other fluids to fight dehydration in case Ebola or another stomach flu appears. You may want to consider this as well.


----------



## Grimm

northstarprepper said:


> I have been finishing up getting the last of our needed medical supplies. I would encourage everyone to get going on your medical preps asap. No doubt if this does come here that medical supplies will either be in short supply or see a very quick rise in price due to an increase in demand.
> 
> Survival rates will likely be much higher in the U.S. due to the quick availability of IV fluids. That is why we are also adding in Pedialite and other fluids to fight dehydration in case Ebola or another stomach flu appears. You may want to consider this as well.


Don't forget to use your $1.50 Off Pedialyte coupons.

http://bricks.coupons.com/Start.asp...4c2-ceb3-4f90-a3c5-340aa639b65c&z=&r=&pc=&tc=


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...osed-People-Brought-To-US-Than-Being-Reported

More people exposed brought to USA than we are being told?

https://news.yahoo.com/ebola-terrifying-evolution-234000111--politics.html

Another interesting story above.


----------



## Ozarker

Well, when I go out now I never get lucky at my watering hole, I just don't swap spit with anyone I haven't known a long time, so now, maybe I'm lucky again.....I don't need to worry about either one of those health threats!

Maybe they will come out with different flesh colored surgical gloves we can all wear out in public so we can shake hands. 

What was in that needle the air marshal got stuck with the other day?

The only thing we have to fear, is fear itself.


----------



## Tweto

From the New York Times

If it turns airborne we could have only weeks before everyone is infected.

What We're Afraid to Say About Ebola
By MICHAEL T. OSTERHOLMSEPT. 11, 2014



> MINNEAPOLIS - THE Ebola epidemic in West Africa has the potential to alter history as much as any plague has ever done.
> 
> There have been more than 4,300 cases and 2,300 deaths over the past six months. Last week, the World Health Organization warned that, by early October, there may be thousands of new cases per week in Liberia, Sierra Leone, Guinea and Nigeria. What is not getting said publicly, despite briefings and discussions in the inner circles of the world's public health agencies, is that we are in totally uncharted waters and that Mother Nature is the only force in charge of the crisis at this time.
> 
> There are two possible future chapters to this story that should keep us up at night.
> 
> The first possibility is that the Ebola virus spreads from West Africa to megacities in other regions of the developing world. This outbreak is very different from the 19 that have occurred in Africa over the past 40 years. It is much easier to control Ebola infections in isolated villages. But there has been a 300 percent increase in Africa's population over the last four decades, much of it in large city slums. What happens when an infected person yet to become ill travels by plane to Lagos, Nairobi, Kinshasa or Mogadishu - or even Karachi, Jakarta, Mexico City or Dhaka?
> 
> The second possibility is one that virologists are loath to discuss openly but are definitely considering in private: that an Ebola virus could mutate to become transmissible through the air. You can now get Ebola only through direct contact with bodily fluids. But viruses like Ebola are notoriously sloppy in replicating, meaning the virus entering one person may be genetically different from the virus entering the next. The current Ebola virus's hyper-evolution is unprecedented; there has been more human-to-human transmission in the past four months than most likely occurred in the last 500 to 1,000 years. Each new infection represents trillions of throws of the genetic dice.
> 
> If certain mutations occurred, it would mean that just breathing would put one at risk of contracting Ebola. Infections could spread quickly to every part of the globe, as the H1N1 influenza virus did in 2009, after its birth in Mexico.
> 
> Why are public officials afraid to discuss this? They don't want to be accused of screaming "Fire!" in a crowded theater - as I'm sure some will accuse me of doing. But the risk is real, and until we consider it, the world will not be prepared to do what is necessary to end the epidemic.
> 
> In 2012, a team of Canadian researchers proved that Ebola Zaire, the same virus that is causing the West Africa outbreak, could be transmitted by the respiratory route from pigs to monkeys, both of whose lungs are very similar to those of humans. Richard Preston's 1994 best seller "The Hot Zone" chronicled a 1989 outbreak of a different strain, Ebola Reston virus, among monkeys at a quarantine station near Washington. The virus was transmitted through breathing, and the outbreak ended only when all the monkeys were euthanized. We must consider that such transmissions could happen between humans, if the virus mutates.
> 
> First, we need someone to take over the position of "command and control." The United Nations is the only international organization that can direct the immense amount of medical, public health and humanitarian aid that must come from many different countries and nongovernmental groups to smother this epidemic. Thus far it has played at best a collaborating role, and with everyone in charge, no one is in charge.
> 
> A Security Council resolution could give the United Nations total responsibility for controlling the outbreak, while respecting West African nations' sovereignty as much as possible. The United Nations could, for instance, secure aircraft and landing rights. Many private airlines are refusing to fly into the affected countries, making it very difficult to deploy critical supplies and personnel. The Group of 7 countries' military air and ground support must be brought in to ensure supply chains for medical and infection-control products, as well as food and water for quarantined areas.
> 
> The United Nations should provide whatever number of beds are needed; the World Health Organization has recommended 1,500, but we may need thousands more. It should also coordinate the recruitment and training around the world of medical and nursing staff, in particular by bringing in local residents who have survived Ebola, and are no longer at risk of infection. Many countries are pledging medical resources, but donations will not result in an effective treatment system if no single group is responsible for coordinating them.
> 
> Finally, we have to remember that Ebola isn't West Africa's only problem. Tens of thousands die there each year from diseases like AIDS, malaria and tuberculosis. Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea have among the highest maternal mortality rates in the world. Because people are now too afraid of contracting Ebola to go to the hospital, very few are getting basic medical care. In addition, many health care workers have been infected with Ebola, and more than 120 have died. Liberia has only 250 doctors left, for a population of four million.
> 
> This is about humanitarianism and self-interest. If we wait for vaccines and new drugs to arrive to end the Ebola epidemic, instead of taking major action now, we risk the disease's reaching from West Africa to our own backyards.
> 
> Michael T. Osterholm is the director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota.


BTW the death rate is closer to 70% then 50% that has been reported. They had been using data to make it look like it was more survivable.


----------



## northstarprepper

There are lots of ifs, buts, and maybes at this point. All we can really do is be prepared for some type of pandemic. Whether it turns out to be Ebola, bird flu, a new influenza, or some other bug we have never heard of is of no importance at this point. 

We should: get the necessary supplies for our families/group, practice our routines for quarantine and/or disinfecting, and be sure we have enough food, water, etc. for the time we may be isolated in a real emergency. Those are the simple rules. You can expand them and adjust them in whatever ways you need to meet you specific goals/needs. Just remember in a real emergency, there will be no good guys coming to the rescue. John Wayne is dead. Clint Eastwood is too old to ride a horse. Its all up to you now, so get yourselves ready. You can start by practicing keeping things disinfected from this virus going around that is sending so many people to the ER.


----------



## Tweto

Just some thoughts.

If Ebola turned airborne would we even know about it before most people are contaminated. With Ebola mutating as fast as it is, the correct combination to make it airborne could happen some place where it is not identified as airborne.

Weeks or longer could go by before the CDC knows, and then add in the incubation period of 3 weeks and by that time it has spread over most of the planet.

100 thousand people may come down with Ebola at the same time. If that happens, no hospital will be able to handle it and like Northstarprepper said we will be on our own.

Even if you have plans to go into isolation it may be too late. This makes even the best prepared vulnerable to this.


----------



## Gians

We try to shop when the stores are least crowded and make many purchases online. Have never liked crowds so this doesn't put us out any. We keep a little hand sanitizer in each vehicle and use it after shopping. If someone coughs or sneezes in a store, I'm suddenly drawn to another isle. Don't get sick near as often as when we had young kids..school and all. Of course Ebola is a whole lot different than the flu, but avoiding crowds should help. Keeping immune systems in tip top shape with good nutrition, exercise and plenty of sleep will go a long way in staying healthy. I try not to let fear and stress wear me down, that's just what those nasty little microbes are waiting for. Being ready, like northstarprepper mentioned above, goes a long way toward reducing stress.


----------



## RevWC

Nature has always taken care of over population of a species. Maybe it's time?


----------



## Caribou

RevWC said:


> Nature has always taken care of over population of a species. Maybe it's time?


I've heard this stated previously and I am a proponent of the argument. Disease and starvation are tools used by nature to control populations, of any animal. Populations of rats were allowed to grow with adequate food and water. When the conditions became overcrowded the rats began to fight. This could be a factor in inner cities and portions of Africa.

According to Wikipedia between 2000 and 2010 the population of Liberia has increased over 71%. So what do we see in Liberia today. Disease, people spending 80% of their income on food and prices going up while availability goes down, and political unrest.

Interesting point Rev.


----------



## lazydaisy67

We shouldn't send any money to governments that perpetuate slums where people are walking in their own waste.


----------



## northstarprepper

I am noticing the news media getting more and more frantic about Ebola. I personally think they are trying to keep our attention off of something else...like the southern border situation. Obama has lost even many of his hardcore followers, so be ready for some heavy-handed government activity in any type of crisis. Keep your heads down and your spirits up. The more you do to get ready today, the less they can hurt you tomorrow.


----------



## faithmarie

Yikes&#8230;


----------



## airdrop

How do you at this point in time go in and educate them to save themselves ?? The conditions we see over there are made for this to happen , poor , over crowded , no medical help to speak of. No one should be coming out of those countries at all until this is stopped ,go into quarantine first then proceed if all is well . We'll be lucky if some infected terrorists don't cross our borders so god bless our wise elected officials for running us into the ground on that subject .
Mother nature selects the smart , inventive , and some times the lucky to survive how will we do this time .


----------



## airdrop

Here we go http://news.msn.com/world/obama-to-detail-plans-on-ebola-offensive-on-tuesday-wsj down the slippery slope , we can't fight our enemies on the ground but can put our best in harms way doing this .


----------



## Tweto

airdrop said:


> How do you at this point in time go in and educate them to save themselves ?? The conditions we see over there are made for this to happen , poor , over crowded , no medical help to speak of. No one should be coming out of those countries at all until this is stopped ,go into quarantine first then proceed if all is well . We'll be lucky if some infected terrorists don't cross our borders so god bless our wise elected officials for running us into the ground on that subject .
> Mother nature selects the smart , inventive , and some times the lucky to survive how will we do this time .


The big question is how do we educate us about Ebola. By reading this and other forums about Ebola, I have found that we are not very educated and up-to-date on the virus.


----------



## airdrop

At least we have this site and good folks that are digging up some good stuff we wouldn't see other wise, thanks to you all.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## Tucker

Here's a link to the checklist:

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/pdf/hospital-checklisk-ebola-preparedness.pdf


----------



## northstarprepper

Please don't allow the CDC or any other group to get you to act out of anger or fear. We all said they should have cut off all travel to those countries weeks ago...and they didn't. We all said they should restrict all travel out of those countries and quarantine all travelers for a minimum of 21 days...and they didn't. We can only assume that the authorities want Ebola to spread world wide for some sick reason, whether it be Agenda 21, New World Order population reduction, whatever. It does not matter what the reason is. What matters is how we all react. 

To survive an outbreak here, what do you need to do? Don't talk nonsense about rebellion or fighting the powers that be. How will you and your loved ones survive? The CDC is telling hospitals what to do. Do you know what that is? Have you read the actual CDC bulletin on Ebola, how it attacks the human body, symptoms, and ways to combat the spread of it? Get going. Better yet, someone post it here again for everyone to read. Repost it every third page of the thread, so newcomers get the info. TALK to your families and friends RIGHT NOW! Where is your safe haven? Who can come to your house, how can they be admitted, and when should they come? PLAN. IF you don't, people you could have saved might die. Can you live with that? 

When you are finally ready to lock your home down, can you make it entry-proof? Better test it now before the people come who know you prep...unless you can feed and water them all. Are you prepared? Didn't think so. Neither am I. Let's get busy.


----------



## mikeymike

Hmm 
I pray for those people over there and I pray for our troops and Doctors that have to travel to that country. I think it is time for us to prepare for this as well. Time to study!

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/16/w...ounce-expanded-effort-against-ebola.html?_r=0


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/worst-ever-ebola-outbreak-by-the-numbers-1.2767239

*Worst-ever Ebola outbreak, by the numbers
394 new cases in 5 days: 'exponential' increase will require exceptional response, UN says*



> U.S. President Barack Obama will announce today a "ramping up" of medical assistance to the West African countries now in the throes of a worsening Ebola epidemic.
> 
> White House press secretary Josh Earnest said Obama will announce details about the additional medical aid during a visit today to the Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) in Atlanta.
> 
> Obama administration officials said Tuesday that the U.S. is preparing to assign 3,000 U.S. military personnel to the afflicted region to supply medical and logistical support, aiming to:
> 
> 
> Train as many as 500 health care workers a week.
> Erect 17 heath care facilities in the region of 100 beds each.
> Set up a joint command headquartered in Monrovia, Liberia, to co-ordinate between U.S. and international relief efforts.
> Provide home health care kits to hundreds of thousands of households, including 50,000 that the U.S. Agency for International Development will deliver to Liberia this week.
> Carry out a home- and community-based campaign to train local populations on how to handle exposed patients.
> The number of cases and the numbers of deaths in the current outbreak already exceed the totals for all previous outbreaks combined.
> 
> "We're going to have to do something quite exceptional, and we will, " UN envoy Dr. David Nabarro told a news conference Tuesday in Geneva.
> 
> He said the important thing to watch now is the exponential nature of the increase in cases.
> 
> The current outbreak in West Africa is thought to have started in December. A separate outbreak began in the Democratic Republic of Congo in August.
> 
> The first known Ebola outbreaks took place in 1976.
> 
> *Ebola outbreak in West Africa spreading rapidly*
> 
> Here are some of the latest Ebola numbers.
> 
> Number of countries with cases: 5 (Guinea, Liberia, Sierra Leone, Nigeria, Senegal)
> 
> Number of cases as of Sept. 16: *4,985*
> 
> Number of deaths as of Sept. 16: *2,461*
> 
> The World Health Organization has yet to release a report with the above numbers, which were provided by WHO director general Margaret Chan at a media conference on Friday in Geneva. Chan noted that her numbers could be an underestimate. The latest report by WHO provides the numbers as of Sept. 7.
> 
> Number of new cases, Sept. 7-12: *394*
> 
> Number of deaths, Sept. 7-12: *174*
> 
> Of the 4,985 cases (confirmed, probable or suspected) as of Sept. 16, half - 50 per cent - had been reported in the previous 21 days, a clear indication the disease had been spreading rapidly, the UN said.
> 
> The disease is spreading most rapidly in Liberia, "driven by a surge of cases in the capital, Monrovia," the WHO says.
> 
> On a positive note, four districts in Guinea, three in Sierra Leone, and one in Liberia reported no new cases during the 21 days ending Sept. 7. However, one area in Liberia and one in Guinea had been Ebola-free but reported their first cases during the week ending Sept. 7.
> 
> Number of deaths as a share of the number of total cases, West Africa: 51 per cent.
> 
> *Ebola takes down health-care workers*
> 
> Number of cases involving health-care workers in Guinea, Liberia, and Sierra Leone, as of Sept. 7: 301
> 
> Number of deaths. among those cases: 144 (48 per cent)
> 
> Number of health care workers China has sent to Sierra Leone for Ebola response: 115 (it is also sending a mobile lab and a staff of 59 to help test for infections).
> 
> Number of health professionals Cuba is sending to Sierra Leone for Ebola response: 165 (The Cubans are set to arrive in the first week of October and stay six months.)
> 
> Number of doctors and nurses needed for a 70- to 80-bed Ebola treatment centre: 200
> 
> Number of beds available to treat an Ebola patient anywhere in Liberia: 0 (Th humanitarian response to the epidemic is running short on almost everything from body bags to mobile laboratories.)
> 
> Percentage of health-care workers that the WHO wants to be from foreign countries: 20
> 
> *How one person spread the Ebola virus in Nigeria*
> 
> The Ebola numbers for Nigeria show how the virus spreads, because all 21 cases, which include eight deaths, are believed to have followed a transmission chain that began when Liberian government official Patrick Sawyer travelled from Liberia to Lagos, Nigeria on July 20.
> 
> Number of people monitored in Lagos: 353
> 
> One man who evaded the monitoring travelled to Port Harcourt. That man later recovered but the doctor who treated him died of Ebola.
> 
> Number of people monitored in Port Harcourt: 451
> 
> Senegal has reported one case of Ebola, a person who travelled there from Guinea on Aug. 20. That led to the monitoring of 67 people twice daily. None had tested positive as of Sept. 7. The initial case has now fully recovered.
> 
> *The other Ebola outbreak: Democratic Republic of Congo*
> 
> Number of cases in DRC, as of Sept. 9: 62
> 
> Number of new cases, Sept. 3-9: 31
> 
> Number of deaths, as of Sept. 9: 35
> 
> The WHO says all the cases are linked to an initial case reported to the WHO on Aug. 26. This outbreak is not connected to the one in West Africa.
> 
> *The U. S. response*
> 
> Amount the U.S. government spent prior to Obama's Sept. 16 announcement: more than $100 million US (Ned Price, National Security Council).
> 
> Amount the U.S. Agency for International Development announced last week it would spend to provide 1,000 treatment beds in Liberia and 130,000 protective suits for health workers: up to $75 million US
> 
> Additional amount the Obama administration is asking Congress to provide for sending additional supplies and public health experts, and to develop potential Ebola medications and vaccines: $88 million US
> 
> Number of CDC staffers in West Africa working on outbreak control: 103 (The CDC plans to send about 50 more.)
> 
> Number of Americans evacuated to U.S. hospitals from West Africa during this outbreak: 4 (Three at Emory University Hospital in Atlanta and one at the Nebraska Medical Center in Omaha.)
> 
> *Disease projections*
> 
> Total number of cases predicted by the WHO: 20,000 (WHO hopes to control the outbreak within nine months.)
> 
> Midas* projection of the number of cases through Oct. 12:
> 
> If control of the epidemic stays about the same: 18,406
> If control improves: 7,861
> If control worsens: 54,895
> 
> (**MIDAS*, _Models of Infectious Disease Agent Study, is sponsored by the U.S. National Institutes of Health_.)
> 
> Eurosurveillance projection: 77,181 to 277,124 additional cases by the end of 2014 (This projection, from a report in the peer-reviewed journal's Sept. 11 edition, assumes continued exponential growth, which the authors say is unlikely.)
> *
> Ebola: background numbers*
> 
> Incubation period for Ebola from the time of infection to symptoms: 2 to 21 days
> 
> Worst previous Ebola outbreak, by number of deaths: 280 deaths out of 318 cases, in Zaire, 1976 (That was also the first recognition of the disease.)
> 
> Worst previous Ebola outbreak, by number of cases: 425 cases in Uganda 2000-01 (The death toll was 224.)
> 
> Number of Ebola vaccines getting fast-tracked through the approval process: 2 (One designed by scientists at the U.S. National Institutes of Health and licensed to GlaxoSmithKline, began human trials earlier in September. The second vaccine, identified by many scientists as more promising, was developed by scientists at the National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg. The federal government has licensed the vaccine to NewLink Genetics, a small biotech company in Ames, Iowa.)


----------



## Tucker

I just watched part of a CSPAN testimony about Ebola (missed most of it). Dr. Kent Brantly was amazing but one thing stood out at me.

R0 (R nought) is "the number of cases one case generates on average over the course of its infectious period, in an otherwise uninfected population." Obviously, "the larger the value of R0, the harder it is to control the epidemic." The R0 of seasonal influenza is 1.0-1.6 which means that for every person infected, they will infect 1 - 1.6 other susceptible people (those without immunity). Pandemic influenza (NOT seasonal influenza which has no one immune) such as the 1918 Spanish influenza pandemic had an R0 of 1.5 to 2.5, which is considered a severe pandemic and it killed up to 100,000,000 people worldwide. [I got some of this from this source.]

*Sen. Burr said that based on the information they had, the R0 of Ebola is between 5-20.* 5-20. 

Only a few people in the world have immunity to Ebola, unlike influenza. There are 5 known varieties of Ebola so immunity to one variety doesn't confer immunity to the other varieties - not to mention that Ebola is constantly changing.

Got preps (and the ability to SIP)?

ETA: The major difference between influenza and ebola is that ebola is not considered to be airborne (by most experts).


----------



## Tweto

Now that every organization has stated that Ebola is out of control, WHAT WILL STOP IT!

What happens with most viral diseases is that people don't die from it because their immune system fights it off and because of this they are immune when they recover and the disease stops because there are no other people to infect that aren't immune.

Up till now Ebola was stopped by rounding-up all the contaminated and isolating them. They die or they survive depending on intensive care and how soon they get it. This latest out break is beyond "rounding-up" the contaminated. The 3000 troops that Obama (per his speech today) is sending to Africa are going there just to build infrastructure like hospitals, they are not there to round-up anybody.

Vaccine is useless with Ebola because of the rapid mutations. Zmapp seems to work but they can not make it in the quantities needed or in the time span required. So forget Zmapp!

According to some reports out, the people that have recovered from Ebola can get it again because of the mutating speed of the virus. What ever protection they had will not help with the new strain or mutation.

So what will stop Ebola? I don't know!

This is just me connecting the dots from what ever information I can get.


----------



## northstarprepper

I think we can all be sure that the numbers of dead are underreported, perhaps vastly so. I had read that there were squads in Monrovia, Liberia collecting bodoes for cremation and they never counted a one. Their words from the article about two weeks back. In Africa, I would imagine that both the case counts and the death counts are way off. Those are cases reported to the WHO and Doctors Without Borders. Not sure how they keep track of counts coming from "official government sources." Rest assurred that the outbreak is worse than we could ever imagine, and such a situation here would kill our economy as well as our people. Life would stop...including deliveries to grocery stores, so get your food and water put away early on. Add in plenty of batteries along with your other preps. The grid could go down in an extreme situation, although I doubt the government would allow that to happen. The sheeple would riot. 

Thanks for the links above. Please keep them coming. They are very helpful.


----------



## Tucker

Tweto said:


> Vaccine is useless with Ebola because of the rapid mutations. Zmapp seems to work but they can not make it in the quantities needed or in the time span required. So forget Zmapp!


Remember that ZMapp is a treatment, not a vaccine. Here's info on vaccines being developed:

There are two Ebola vaccines being fast-tracked through this effort. One was designed by scientists at the U.S. National Institutes of Health, and has been licenced to pharma giant GlaxoSmithKline, now known as GSK. The first human trial of this vaccine began earlier this month.

Kieny has said initial safety data from this trial could be available in November; if all goes well, limited supplies of the vaccine could start to be used after that.
The second vaccine -- identified by many scientists as the more promising of the two -- was developed by scientists at Canada's National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg. It goes by the working name VSV-EBOV.

Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/who-u-...-ebola-drugs-vaccines-1.2006957#ixzz3DXHFVXDF


----------



## oldasrocks

lazydaisy67 said:


> We shouldn't send any money to governments that perpetuate slums where people are walking in their own waste.


JUst who do you think created these slums? We did by hauling in tons of food to the camps where we were"protecting" people from the gangs and warlords. Instead of hunting down and removing the warlords which would have solved the problem we let them run rampant slaughtering the tribes. The masses were quick to become dependent on the free food and tents. Lay around, eat and breed like rats.

Just like here. Do you think my neighbors kid would have 7 kids with 3 different women if he had to support them? I think not.


----------



## Gians

*no handshakes, no hugs*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-29147797

*"With warnings from officials that the Ebola virus is "spreading like wildfire" in Liberia, Sarah Crowe, who works for the UN children's agency (Unicef), describes her week on the Ebola front line:

Flights into disaster zones are usually full of aid workers and journalists. Not this time.

The plane was one of the first in after some 10 airlines stopped flying to Liberia because of Ebola, and still it was empty.

When I was last in Liberia in 2006, it was to work on reintegration of child soldiers in a time of peace. Now the country is fighting a "biological war" from an unseen enemy without foot soldiers.

As we enter the airport, an unnerving sight - a team of health workers kitted out with masks and gloves asks us to wash our hands with a chlorine solution and takes our temperatures.

It was to be the start of a new routine - the hours and days since, I have had my temperature taken about 15 times and have had to wash my hands with chlorine at the entrance to every building, every office, every store, and every hotel.
Continue reading the main story	
"Start Quote

It was a normal pregnancy, but she was turned away by every hospital as staff were too afraid to take her in case she had Ebola"

Even in small villages. And yet ironically, despite all this, few health facilities are properly functioning.

The next morning, the breakfast room at the hotel is buzzing - a large group of scientists from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) huddle around computers animatedly talking, checking charts and data.

The world's Ebola experts are here - writing the first draft of Ebola history in real time.

The capital, Monrovia, reveals itself as a city branded by Ebola posters shouting out what people know all too well by now - Ebola is deadly, protect yourself, wash your hands.
Human booby traps

The talk in the car, on the radio is only about Ebola - people calling in want to know what to do when their child gets sick, they either fear health centres and hospitals or they are not treated.

A colleague tells me she has just lost a family member about to give birth.

It was a normal pregnancy, but she was turned away by every hospital as staff were too afraid to take her in case she had Ebola.

She did not have the virus, but she died because of delivery complications. Her baby at least survived.

News of the US obstetrician in Liberia who contracted the deadly disease while delivering a baby has helped fuel such worries.

So far 169 Liberian health care workers have been affected by Ebola and 80 have died - a massive blow to a fragile health system.

Next I prepare to go up country to Lofa county where more warehouse space was needed - Unicef has delivered tonnes of equipment, including personal protective suits, chlorine and oral rehydration salts to Liberia - and more monitoring was required of those other now-neglected childhood killers like measles, diarrhoea and cholera.

Ebola has turned survivors into human booby traps, unexploded ordinance - touch and you die. Ebola psychosis is paralysing.

Heavy rains lash down over the weekend - I shudder to think of Medecins Sans Frontieres and health ministry workers and patients battling under plastic sheeting in such rains.

Luckily the skies over Monrovia clear for the hour-and-a-half helicopter ride to the hot-zone border between Sierra Leone, Guinea, and Liberia.

In Voinjama, I'm out with a team of social mobilisers who interact and educate communities.

They are playing our song - Ebola Is Here - on a megaphone through the village.

The jingle has got Liberians jiving and saving lives. We talk to families about protecting themselves from Ebola.

They tell us about a survivor in their community. He came back from the treatment centre, but despite testing negative for the virus infected his girlfriend, who died.

The semen of male Ebola survivors remains contagious for a minimum of seven weeks after infection.

The villagers ask if survivors can be isolated.
Empty hospitals

The doctor at the empty hospital we visit says they suspect any patient who comes with fever, diarrhoea or stomach pains as having Ebola. "Guilty until proven otherwise" is the motto - and people are sent away as medical staff do not have the facilities to cope with the virus.
Continue reading the main story	
"Start Quote

Here we dare not touch babies; there are no handshakes, no hugs. It's simply too risky"

In the grounds of the local district health office, a burial team comes in looking like crop sprayers, carrying visors and chlorine spray.

They had just buried three people who died within 10km (6.2 miles) of each other.

We keep a safe distance. Death has no dignity here. The dead are taken and quickly burnt with the plastic suits. Funerals, once a ritual, are now rare.

One of the psycho-social workers tells us she is dealing with 100 children affected by Ebola in Voinjama alone, many of them orphans.

She is not sure what can be done. With schools closed at least until next year, perhaps the country's 26,000 teachers could be used as trained carers?

Back in Monrovia, we hear a bombshell from the World Health Organization - a huge surge in Ebola is expected. The defence minister tells the UN Security Council Ebola threatens his country's existence.

The hard times are far from over. They are stoic and brave but when I speak to ordinary Liberians they say they feel abandoned; they need help to treat other diseases too.

In the car with colleagues, they talk almost nostalgically about the long civil war here - a time when the enemy was seen, the rockets were heard, the bullets could be dodged.

We try to focus on what we can do - more hygiene kits, beefing up the messaging, getting basic mother and child health care going again.

This is the most unusual and surreal field assignment I have ever undertaken.

One of the joys of working for Unicef is children, picking up babies, playing with them.

Here we dare not touch babies; there are no handshakes, no hugs. It's simply too risky. "*

Some info, like this, is sprinkled in among the text:

*Liberia at a glance:
Infrastructure devastated by a 14-year civil war
About 250,000 people killed in the conflict that ended in 2003
One doctor to treat nearly 100,000 people before Ebola outbreak
Ebola cases this year: 2,046
Ebola deaths this year: 1,224
Population: 4.4 million
Source: WHO*

For various reasons war, quite often precedes epidemics. UNICEF is rated even higher than Doctor's Without Borders according to Charity Navigator, their Accountability & Transparency is	97.00 (out of 100).


----------



## Tweto

Tucker said:


> Remember that ZMapp is a treatment, not a vaccine. Here's info on vaccines being developed:
> 
> There are two Ebola vaccines being fast-tracked through this effort. One was designed by scientists at the U.S. National Institutes of Health, and has been licenced to pharma giant GlaxoSmithKline, now known as GSK. The first human trial of this vaccine began earlier this month.
> 
> Kieny has said initial safety data from this trial could be available in November; if all goes well, limited supplies of the vaccine could start to be used after that.
> The second vaccine -- identified by many scientists as the more promising of the two -- was developed by scientists at Canada's National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg. It goes by the working name VSV-EBOV.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/who-u-...-ebola-drugs-vaccines-1.2006957#ixzz3DXHFVXDF


Yes there are companies working on a vaccine, but if you read the article you posted it says that any vaccine they come up with "will be to late for this outbreak". BTW when Ebola first became a serious threat the US government went to the CDC and wanted to know why we did not have a vaccine? CDC response was that the numbers of infected were not enough to justify any company to spend millions of dollars. The decision was made to provide the research money to the vaccine developers, even though the vaccine labs
have said that Ebola mutates way to fast for any vaccine to work. The current administration can now say that a vaccine is being worked on.

The impression I get from the CDC is that there are a lot of things that they are not telling us. One of the things that is interesting to me is how Ebola is similar to the way that HIV attacks the body. Only Ebola is much faster and more deadly. HIV has never been stopped and is still killing 1.7 million a year world wide.

HIV and Ebola seem to be a whole new class of viruses that is in no way similar to any previous virus that we have been threaten with.

BTW I never said that Zmapp was a vaccine.


----------



## Tweto

Gians said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-29147797
> 
> Flights into disaster zones are usually full of aid workers and journalists. Not this time.


In the last few weeks the reports about Ebola in Africa has dropped off to almost nothing. I started to think that there is a good reason for this. What news agency would send reporters to Africa to report on the Ebola outbreak? I think that answer is none will.

If I worked in a news room would I want to work with people that just returned from an Ebola outbreak area?!


----------



## TheLazyL

Tweto said:


> ...Why does the US State department have anything to do with the Ebola virus?...


State Department needs to show that they are important. So a few show up with clips boards, act important and ask dumb questions. Add a armed guard and chauffeured driver to impress the locals...


----------



## Caribou

TheLazyL said:


> State Department needs to show that they are important. So a few show up with clips boards, act important and ask dumb questions. Add a armed guard and chauffeured driver to impress the locals...


So, are you suggesting that it is time for Kerry to make a State visit and glad hand a few hundred Liberians and Nigerians? Just to show support and bring up local confidence.


----------



## goshengirl

Caribou said:


> So, are you suggesting that it is time for Kerry to make a State visit and glad hand a few hundred Liberians and Nigerians? Just to show support and bring up local confidence.


Oh, that's so bad.... in a really good way.


----------



## TheLazyL

Caribou said:


> So, are you suggesting that it is time for Kerry to make a State visit and glad hand a few hundred Liberians and Nigerians? Just to show support and bring up local confidence.


Only if he takes his Boss and the Vice-boss too!


----------



## northstarprepper

What I do not like are two things: American troops being sent in to that area to do work they cannot possibly do without being exposed to the virus in a widespread manner (erecting hospitals and training staffs, airlifting and MOVING EQUIPMENT TO WHERE IT'S NEEDED), and the continuing refusal to stop all travel in and out of the area while the outbreak is active. Both are pure stupidity and sure to result in Americans being infected and eventually, Americans dying.


----------



## NaeKid

*Sierra Leone to Shut Down for 3 Days to Slow Ebola*

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/wireStory/uk-nurse-survived-ebola-flies-us-25587593



> Shoppers crowded streets and markets in Sierra Leone's capital on Thursday stocking up for a three-day shutdown that authorities will hope will slow the spread of the Ebola outbreak that is accelerating across West Africa.
> 
> The Ebola outbreak sweeping West Africa has also touched Liberia, Guinea, Nigeria and Senegal, and is believed to have sickened more than 5,300, according to figures released by the World Health Organization on Thursday. *In a sign that the outbreak is picking up steam, more than 700 of those cases were recorded in the last week for which data is available.*
> 
> The disease is now estimated to have killed more than 2,600 people; most deaths have been in Liberia. But the World Health Organization has said that the official toll is probably a gross underestimate and that most patients are at home - and infecting others in the community - not in treatment centers.
> 
> The U.N. Security Council will discuss the Ebola threat later Thursday.
> 
> Starting Thursday at midnight, Sierra Leone's 6 million people must stay home, except for thousands of volunteers who will go house-to-house delivering bars of soap and information about how to prevent Ebola. Authorities have said they also expect to discover hundreds of new cases during the Friday, Saturday and Sunday exercise.
> 
> Many people during this outbreak have not sought treatment for Ebola out of fear that hospitals are merely places people go to die. Still others have been turned away by centers overwhelmed by the increasing number of patients.
> 
> Sierra Leone's government says it has prepared screening and treatment centers to accept the expected influx of patients after the shutdown.
> 
> As shoppers rushed to buy last-minute items, some merchants worried about how they would feed their own families after losing three days' worth of income. Much of Sierra Leone's population lives on $2 a day or less, and making ends meet is a day-to-day struggle.
> 
> "If we do not sell here we cannot eat," said Isatu Sesay, a vegetable seller in a market in the capital's central business district. "We do not know how we will survive during the three-day shutdown."
> 
> The spiraling outbreak is overwhelming the resources deployed to fight it. Sierra Leone and Liberia have only about 20 percent of the beds they need to treat patients. The Liberian capital of Monrovia alone needs about 1,000 more beds, the World Health Organization said Thursday.
> 
> In recent weeks, several countries have promised to build treatment centers, send health care workers and deliver supplies. In one of the largest offers of aid so far, the United States plans to send 3,000 military personnel to the region and build more than a dozen treatment centers in Liberia. Maj. Gen. Darryl Williams has already arrived in Monrovia to set up a command center for the operation and survey sites for the clinics, defense officials said.
> 
> Ebola is spread through the bodily fluids of those who have symptoms or of the dead. That puts health workers at a particularly high risk, and they have paid a heavy price in this outbreak. Some 318 have become infected, with about half of them dying.
> 
> A French nurse for Doctors Without Borders who became infected in Liberia was being flown to Paris on Thursday. The woman, who first showed symptoms on Tuesday, was conscious and being taken to a hospital prepared to treat Ebola patients.
> 
> With no licensed treatment for Ebola, public health experts have kept the focus on isolating the sick and tracking down anyone those infected have come into contact with. In past outbreaks, stopping the chain of transmission has been crucial to defeating the disease, but the current outbreak has ballooned out of control, leading to more stringent measures including travel restrictions, the cordoning off of entire communities and now Sierra Leone's nation-wide lockdown.
> 
> Confusion and fear about the disease and anger over some of these measures has occasionally sparked unrest. In Guinea this week, a team that was doing disinfection and education on prevention methods was attacked. A group of young people set upon the team in a village in the country's southeast, the epicenter of the disease, and they have been missing since, a local government official said.
> 
> Though there is no recognized treatment for Ebola, doctors have been testing out experimental ones in this outbreak. For instance, some patients have been given the blood of Ebola survivors, a measure some scientists think can help patients fight off the virus.
> 
> British nurse William Pooley, who was infected while working in Sierra Leone and has since recovered, has flown to the United States to donate his blood to an American patient, according to the Foreign Office. It was not disclosed which American patient would be receiving blood from Pooley. Two Americans are currently being treated for Ebola in the U.S.
> 
> Doctors said Wednesday that one of them, aid worker Rick Sacra, who is being treated in Nebraska, is now expected to make a full recovery. The other, a WHO doctor, has not been identified.


700 known cases in one week!!! How many unknown cases are there then?


----------



## NaeKid

*Self-medicating against Ebola!*

*Ebola patients buying survivors' blood from black market, WHO warns*

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/18/health/ebola-blood-black-market/



> (CNN) -- As hospitals in nations hardest hit by Ebola struggle to keep up, desperate patients are turning to the black market to buy blood from survivors of the virus, the World Health Organization warned.
> 
> The deadliest Ebola outbreak in history has killed at least 2,400 people in Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone -- the countries most affected by the virus.
> 
> Thousands more are infected, and new cases have emerged in Nigeria and Senegal.
> 
> _*Blood from survivors, referred to as convalescent serum, is said to have antibodies that can fight the deadly virus. Though unproven, it has provided some promise in fighting a disease with no approved drug to treat it.*
> 
> *"Studies suggest blood transfusions from survivors might prevent or treat Ebola virus infection in others, but the results of the studies are still difficult to interpret," the WHO said.*_
> 
> "It is not known whether antibodies in the plasma of survivors are sufficient to treat or prevent the disease. More research is needed."
> 
> Convalescent serum has been used to treat patients, including American aid worker Rick Sacra, who is hospitalized in Omaha, Nebraska. He got blood from Kent Brantly, a fellow American who survived Ebola. Both got infected when they were helping patients in Liberia.
> 
> *Illicit trade*
> 
> But unlike their situation, patients in affected nations are getting blood through improper channels. The illicit trade can lead to the spread of other infections, including HIV and other blood-related ailments.
> 
> "We need to work very closely with the affected countries to stem out black market trading of convalescent serum for two reasons," Margaret Chan, the WHO's director-general, said this week.
> 
> "Because it is in the interest of individuals not to just get convalescent serum without ... going through the proper standard and the proper testing because it is important that there may be other infectious vectors that we need to look at."
> 
> *'Just sitting, waiting to die'*
> 
> Heath experts have declared the disease a global emergency and criticized the international community for a lax response.
> 
> President Barack Obama on Tuesday announced the United States will send troops, material to build field hospitals, additional health care workers and community care kits to affected nations. The United States will also create a facility to help train thousands of health care workers to identify and care for Ebola patients.
> 
> "Men and women and children are just sitting, waiting to die right now," Obama said.
> 
> Hospitals in affected nations are overwhelmed, and the WHO has described the outbreak as a "dire emergency with ... unprecedented dimensions" of human suffering.
> 
> "If the outbreak is not stopped now, we could be looking at hundreds of thousands of people infected with profound political and economic and security implications for all of us," Obama said.
> 
> *Could the virus mutate?*
> 
> There is also a concern that the virus could mutate into an even more dangerous form.
> 
> Ebola currently transmits only though contact with bodily fluids; a mutation that allows the virus to spread through the air would pose a catastrophic threat to people worldwide, experts say.
> 
> *Another aid worker infected*
> 
> Meanwhile, a French volunteer with Doctors Without Borders contracted Ebola in Liberia and will be taken to France for further treatment, the group said Thursday.
> 
> A private American plane will be used for the evacuation, according to the organization, which is known by its French acronym, MSF.


----------



## Viking

Medical people that get infected by any disease they are treating in any foreign country that are being brought back into their countries is a crazy game of Russian Roulette, it really seems as though the PTB are wanting that to happen. The law of averages is being tested to the fullest and the end result is not going to be pretty. Shame on them because they are purveyors of death. The interesting thing about this is it parallels what happens in the movie "Prometheus" where the android dipped his infested finger into the guys drinking glass and basically says now let's see what happens. I just get the feeling that bringing ebola infected people back to their home country is going to end well.


----------



## Gians

*Killing the messengers*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/18/us-health-ebbola-guinea-idUSKBN0HD2JE20140918

*(Reuters) - "Eight bodies, including those of three journalists, were found after an attack on a team trying to educate locals on the risks of the Ebola virus in a remote area of southeastern Guinea, a government spokesman said on Thursday.

"The eight bodies were found in the village latrine. Three of them had their throats slit," Damantang Albert Camara told Reuters by telephone in Conakry.

However, Guinea's Prime Minister Mohamed Saïd Fofana, speaking in a television message that had been recorded earlier, said 7 bodies of 9 missing people had been found.

He said six people have been arrested following the incident, which took place on Tuesday in Wome, a village close to the town of Nzerekore, in Guinea's southeast, where Ebola was first identified in March.

Since then the virus has killed some 2,630 people and infected at least 5,357 people, according to World Health Organization (WHO), mostly in Guinea, neighboring Sierra Leone and Liberia. It has also spread to Senegal and Nigeria.

Authorities in the region are faced with widespread fears, misinformation and stigma among residents of the affected countries, complicating efforts to contain the highly contagious disease.

Fofana said the team that included local administrators, two medical officers, a preacher and three accompanying journalists, was attacked by a hostile stone-throwing crowd from the village when they tried to inform people about Ebola.

He said it was regrettable that the incident occurred as the international community was mobilizing to help countries struggling to contain the disease."*


----------



## ETXgal

I wonder what they will think when Obama sends our military there? I don't think we should send our military. They kill people trying to help them? They are making things worse for themselves. I think the quarantine might be a little bit late. If they go house to house, looking for infected patients, that may spread it even more. Good grief what a mess.


----------



## northstarprepper

Yes, this is quite a mess and our young people are going to be thrown right into the middle of it. Please remember them in your prayers. I can see no way that this does not come to America, even if in only a small way. This may prove to be nothing more that a test for a future bio-event that will be even more deadly. Remember that a potent influenza can be very deadly as well. It is important that we all be ready for these types of situations as well as the other SHTF events that so many choose as their "most likely to occur" scenario. A simple flu can ravage the young and old among us if we are not careful. 

And a grateful thank you for the great articles! Keep them coming.


----------



## Viking

ETXgal said:


> I wonder what they will think when Obama sends our military there? I don't think we should send our military. They kill people trying to help them? They are making things worse for themselves. I think the quarantine might be a little bit late. If they go house to house, looking for infected patients, that may spread it even more. Good grief what a mess.


In all my nearly 72 years on this planet I don't think I've seen so many things coming at us form so many angles that are set up to keep us off balance. One really needs to filter out all the useless noise in things going on or you'll end up going off the deep end. We are in deep do do but the majority of the population is bound up in a normalcy bias, helped along by MSM, that things aren't that bad and the economy is improving. Just so everyone has the latest cell phone, I-pad, computer game, their favorite sports team, or computer on four wheels (all electronic controlled cars or trucks). Thing is, with all the homeless people I see, including a friends' two grown boys, niece, and a grand daughter, in a small town, I have to say that we are in a depression that no one realizes we're in. Do to the lack of hygiene in the majority of homeless, diseases could spread rapidly with ease. Do you hand things to homeless that are asking for food, money or whatever? Touching their hands? How about all the people you see using public restrooms that walk out of toilet stalls without washing their hands, what are they touching afterwords?


----------



## Tucker

Viking said:


> I have to say that we are in a depression that no one realizes we're in. Do to the lack of hygiene in the majority of homeless, diseases could spread rapidly with ease. Do you hand things to homeless that are asking for food, money or whatever? Touching their hands? How about all the people you see using public restrooms that walk out of toilet stalls without washing their hands, what are they touching afterwords?


I think you hit the nail on the head on multiple counts. What is really sad is that most of us have the ability to practice proper hygiene yet many don't. vract: The folks in some parts of Ebola ravaged Africa don't have that luxury. I certainly hope that those who choose not to be hygienic don't take down those of us who do.


----------



## jeff47041

ETXgal said:


> I wonder what they will think when Obama sends our military there? I don't think we should send our military. They kill people trying to help them? They are making things worse for themselves. I think the quarantine might be a little bit late. If they go house to house, looking for infected patients, that may spread it even more. Good grief what a mess.


I just saw on "the news", that they have shut down and quarantined an entire country over there. The nation of Sierra Leon is locked down and told to stay in their homes for 3 days. Health care workers are going door to door checking to see who is infected. and anyone trying to leave the country is being tested at the border.

"Thousands of health workers are gong house to house" Like you said, It seems like this will help spread it too.


----------



## Hooch

Just a reminder,

money is horribly nasty. Paper or coins, it doesnt matter..we all touch it daily usually. After workng in a jail n bagging poop n pee encrusted , soaked, cootified money , I treat it like accordingly even if it doesnt look or smell obvious. With ebola, that new virus making its rounds and flu season upon us, maybe put a hand sanitizer in your vehicle, remember to wash hands after handling money asap too.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper

Hooch said:


> Just a reminder,
> 
> money is horribly nasty. Paper or coins, it doesnt matter..we all touch it daily usually. After workng in a jail n bagging poop n pee encrusted , soaked, cootified money , I treat it like accordingly even if it doesnt look or smell obvious. With ebola, that new virus making its rounds and flu season upon us, maybe put a hand sanitizer in your vehicle, remember to wash hands after handling money asap too.


My MIL literally laundered her money. We used to have it hanging on clothes lines in the bathroom when she lived with us. When she got older, she had a tendency to burn it with the iron sometimes. Sure glad we didn't have our new plastic money then.


----------



## tsrwivey

jeff47041 said:


> "Thousands of health workers are gong house to house" Like you said, It seems like this will help spread it too.


Not to mention everyone going to market all at once to stock up on necessary supplies, probably looks like Black Friday!


----------



## RevWC

Exponential: Ebola Cases Now Double Every 3 Weeks; CDC Warns As Many As Half A Million May Be Infected Soon

"Since the start of the outbreak, the Ebola virus has infected 5,357 people, killing 2,630, according to the WHO; and as The UN explains, the outbreak is the largest the world has ever seen with the number of cases is doubling every three weeks. As Sierra Leone instigates a 3-day nationwide shutdown to contain the deadly virus, the UN Secretary-General explains "Ebola matters to us all," as we noted previously the odds of the infection coming to America is around 18% by year-end. The CDC, however, hot on the heels of the UN's proclamation that "the gravity and scale of the situation now require an unprecedented level of international action," has warned that unless government intervention is increased significantly, 550,000 people could be infected by the end of January. "Contained?"

see rest of article: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...y-3-weeks-cdc-warns-over-half-million-may-be-


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I read this morning the people who are supposed to be in house for 3 days are slipping thru the bush to the next country "in waves".

A lot of people here in the US are buying tyvec coveralls by the case and the State Dept ordered 160,000. The guys where I work use them in the warehouse so I will tell the manager to buy some soon before they are scarce. He has his head in the sand and won't have a clue.

Oh yeah, better get your chocolate now.


----------



## northstarprepper

I am wondering exactly why the powers that be have changed their tune so dramatically in just a month. If you all will remember, just a month ago our government and the CDC were calling this a "regional problem" and insisting that there was really no reason for Americans to be alarmed at all about Ebola. Now, just a few short weeks later, the CDC calls it a crisis that we must fight with everything we have and Obumbler is sending troops to do the jobs that medical teams should be doing. The U.N. and the WHO, along with Doctors Without Borders (and common sense) insist we must throw at least $600 million dollars at Ebola to kill it and also pay off all the corrupt people in the pipeline. It's TEOTWAWKI! 

No, it's a problem. A big problem that has been mishandled (likely on purpose) from the beginning and continues to infect greater numbers of people due to the horrid conditions in the cities of Africa...breeding grounds for many types of diseases. Ebola, because of its tendency to mutate, poses a distinct and quite dangerous problem in such a setting. I believe it will kill many tens of thousands if there is not a major intervention by western nations.

But if it does find its way to America, Canada, and Mexico, only Mexico offers the prime breeding grounds for the disease. I personally think the U.S. and Canada can handle Ebola in a very effective manner with our health systems, so long as it does not become airborne. If that happens, may God help us all. I will be prepared, as I hope you all will be as well. I hope to warn as many people as I can...if they will listen. In the meantime, I just gather more medical supplies and hope for the best.


----------



## Geek999

northstarprepper said:


> I am wondering exactly why the powers that be have changed their tune so dramatically in just a month. If you all will remember, just a month ago our government and the CDC were calling this a "regional problem" and insisting that there was really no reason for Americans to be alarmed at all about Ebola. Now, just a few short weeks later, the CDC calls it a crisis that we must fight with everything we have and Obumbler is sending troops to do the jobs that medical teams should be doing. The U.N. and the WHO, along with Doctors Without Borders (and common sense) insist we must throw at least $600 million dollars at Ebola to kill it and also pay off all the corrupt people in the pipeline. It's TEOTWAWKI!
> 
> No, it's a problem. A big problem that has been mishandled (likely on purpose) from the beginning and continues to infect greater numbers of people due to the horrid conditions in the cities of Africa...breeding grounds for many types of diseases. Ebola, because of its tendency to mutate, poses a distinct and quite dangerous problem in such a setting. I believe it will kill many tens of thousands if there is not a major intervention by western nations.
> 
> But if it does find its way to America, Canada, and Mexico, only Mexico offers the prime breeding grounds for the disease. I personally think the U.S. and Canada can handle Ebola in a very effective manner with our health systems, so long as it does not become airborne. If that happens, may God help us all. I will be prepared, as I hope you all will be as well. I hope to warn as many people as I can...if they will listen. In the meantime, I just gather more medical supplies and hope for the best.


Our current administration is generally the last to admit that an obvious problem is a problem. They probably ran a poll that showed 80% of the country thought it was a problem so they decided to recognize the obvious.


----------



## Gians

*Move over Howard Hughes*



Hooch said:


> Just a reminder,
> 
> money is horribly nasty. Paper or coins, it doesnt matter..we all touch it daily usually. After workng in a jail n bagging poop n pee encrusted , soaked, cootified money , I treat it like accordingly even if it doesnt look or smell obvious. With ebola, that new virus making its rounds and flu season upon us, maybe put a hand sanitizer in your vehicle, remember to wash hands after handling money asap too.


Anything that comes in contact with money also, like your keys or pocket knife. Bottoms of purses get nasty when they are set down in public restrooms, visitors always plop them down on our kitchen bar or dining table. When I clean my glasses and have a bunch of alcohol left on the tissue, whatever is near by gets a rub down...door handles, remotes, keyboard, mouse...etc. For hand washing we use just plain soap while humming the happy birthday song


----------



## VoorTrekker

The local Costco and Sam's have been crowded weekdays at opening hours. This is unusual as the weekends have been not as crowded. 
Every cart had the usual weekly purchases plus extra bottled water and foodstuffs which will keep without refrigeration.


----------



## northstarprepper

That's some great advice for being out in public. Oddly enough, for some reason I had never considered where my wife had set down her purse to be an issue. Now I may offer to hold it for her. She already has been using wipes to clean shopping cart handles for some time now, ever since her friend (who helped get her more involved with being prepared) suggested it would be a good idea. Thanks for those ideas though.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.stripes.com/us-military-in-liberia-begins-fight-against-ebola-1.304016

Well this story just boils my blood. I better not even say what I think about it at the moment. Read the wording of it very carefully. I am mortified by the idiocy of this whole operation.


----------



## RevWC

ETXgal said:


> http://www.stripes.com/us-military-in-liberia-begins-fight-against-ebola-1.304016
> 
> Well this story just boils my blood. I better not even say what I think about it at the moment. Read the wording of it very carefully. I am mortified by the idiocy of this whole operation.


"Defense Department personnel will be sent in with the training and equipment needed to protect themselves from the disease, Kirby said. Should troops contract Ebola, DOD will be ready to evacuate them for treatment, he said."

"We are in effect deploying them into harm's way, we are aware of that, they are aware of that," he said. "Should any of our troops fall ill, we're going to do everything we can to make them better and to get them back to the treatment that they need."

I wonder if asked how many of our troops would rather not deploy?


----------



## Tweto

In a Ebola outbreak area a perfect crime would be to purposely infect any one you didn't like or you wanted gone. Keeping this in mind, I have considered the possibility that the American doctors and the nurse that were infected could have been infected on purpose.

The general flavor of the reports from over there are anti aid and foreign involvement. I have also read stories that more and more of the natives believe that the Ebola outbreak is an american CIA project.

Now with US soldiers arriving I could expect the sentiment to increase.

If I was an american over there I would be very cautious about locals being in my barracks or around any of my personal belongings and especially cautious of my food.

I could easily see this turning in to a catastrophe for the US.


----------



## ETXgal

RevWC, that is one of the highlights of the story for me. There is another one I found distasteful too. It is as bad, or worse than that one.


----------



## Caribou

Did I read this right? Our troops will not treat the patients at the hospital, instead we will go out enter their homes and forcefully remove those we deem potentially infected. So, we are going to haul thousands of screaming, kicking, biting, potentially infected people out of their homes? All the while their families are going to be bidding them a fond farewell with their pretty princess waves? Right!


----------



## Geek999

Caribou said:


> Did I read this right? Our troops will not treat the patients at the hospital, instead we will go out enter their homes and forcefully remove those we deem potentially infected. So, we are going to haul thousands of screaming, kicking, biting, potentially infected people out of their homes? All the while their families are going to be bidding them a fond farewell with their pretty princess waves? Right!


You are cofusing the mission of our troops with things being said about what native troops will be doing and what is being saiid about native troops may not be true.


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/ebola...-000-to-1-4-million-in-4-months-cdc-1.2775185

*Ebola cases could reach 550,000 to 1.4 million in 4 months: CDC*



> Between 550,000 and 1.4 million people in West Africa could be infected with the Ebola virus by January 20, 2015, according to a report issued on Tuesday by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> The top range of the estimate, 1.4 million, assumes that the number of cases officially cited so far, 5,864 according to the count kept by the World Health Organization, is significantly underreported, and that it is likely that 2.5 times as many cases, *or nearly 20,000, have in fact occurred.*
> 
> CDC emphasized that the projections, based on an epidemiological model that takes into account how many people each Ebola patient eventually infects as well as other factors, is based on data available in August.
> 
> They therefore do not account for the recently announced U.S. government Ebola relief effort, which includes sending 3,000 members of the armed forces to the Ebola-stricken region.
> 
> "Extensive, immediate actions - such as those already started - can bring the epidemic to a tipping point to start a rapid decline in cases," CDC said in a statement.
> 
> The new model suggests that rapid action can break the back of the epidemic, Dr. Tom Frieden, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, told reporters.


----------



## northstarprepper

Seems like they are really sounding the alarms now, huh? Read a New York Times article that quoted a grave digger as saying they aren't counting half the Ebola victims in Freetown. The government can't keep up with the numbers of dying and cannot get test results fast enough to confirm who died of what. The outbreak seems to be completely out of control in Sierra Leone, Liberia, and Guinea. Nigeria says theirs is under control...we shall see. 

Considering the numbers of potential victims in close proximity to one another, 1.4 million seems possible and even likely. The part I am wary of is that the Docs without borders said they will not join the efforts of the U.S. and the WHO now. They say these "community health centers" they plan to put up are nothing more than places to infect more people. Very bad idea in their words. I agree, after seeing the layout. looks like the perfect place to enter as a possible victim and leave as a corpse. Supposedly, this is the CDC plan for the U.S. as well, with the military forcing "potentially ill people to enter the units." Can you say, "Gunfire!"


----------



## Tweto

Scientists warn Ebola transmission may be airborne; urge full respirators for frontline health workers
Tuesday, September 23, 2014 by: Ethan A. Huff, staff writer
Tags: Ebola, airborne transmission, respirators

742
Delicious10

(NaturalNews) With so many questions still remaining as to how folks like Dr. Rick Sacra, who never even treated Ebola patients, somehow managed to contract the supposedly non-airborne disease, the University of Minnesota's Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy (CIDRAP) has issued new guidelines recommending that all front-line health workers be outfitted with full respirators, a recommendation which suggests that Ebola could very well have gone airborne.

In a recent commentary, Drs. Lisa M. Brosseau, Sc.D., and Rachael Jones, Ph.D., make the case for respirators, not just face masks, as necessary equipment in the fight against Ebola. Recommending the precautionary approach in such a serious matter, the duo says that, just because it hasn't been confirmed that Ebola can transfer through the air doesn't mean that it shouldn't be treated as such, especially when people's lives are on the line.

The fact of the matter is that Ebola has never been proven not to transmit through the air, which is reason enough to assume that it does for the safety of workers on the ground. The two doctors explain that, scientifically speaking, Ebola currently has "unclear modes of transmission," meaning nobody truly knows all the ways that infections can emerge.

"We believe there is scientific and epidemiologic evidence that Ebola virus has the potential to be transmitted via infectious aerosol particles both near and at a distance from infected patients, which means that healthcare workers should be wearing respirators, not facemasks," they wrote, citing an earlier paper Dr. Brosseau published in the American Journal of Infection Control.

1989 monkey incident suggests Ebola can turn airborne

Delving back 25 years into the scientific literature, it was already believed that Ebola had the potential to mutate into an airborne strain after quarantined monkeys spread the disease throughout an entire containment facility. Even though the infected monkeys had no direct contact with the other monkeys, the disease ravaged the entire place, resulting in it having to be "cooked" after all the monkeys were destroyed.

Since that time, the establishment has remained in denial about the airborne spread of Ebola, insisting that it can only transfer through virus-laden fluids, droplets and direct contact. There is no scientific basis for this, of course, but rather an unsubstantiated assumption that somehow became politically correct "fact."

Fluids themselves can take many forms, including micro-droplets that aren't necessarily seen but that can carry disease. Even if Ebola can't transmit through the air, there is still the possibility that it can transfer through vapor and other micronized forms of fluid that are capable of being passed without direct bodily contact.

"Virus-laden bodily fluids may be aerosolized and inhaled while a person is in proximity to an infectious person and... a wide range of particle sizes can be inhaled and deposited throughout the respiratory tract," explaied Drs. Brosseau and Jones.

Most aerosol transmission science is grossly outdated

Much of what today's health authorities rely on as scientific evidence of how aerosol transfer works is extremely outdated, some having been published as far back as the 1940s. Since that time, our understanding of bacterial and viral transfer through aerosols has changed, revealing that the types of aerosols emitted from the respiratory tract vary widely in size, and many are small enough to be directly inhaled.

"We are now persuaded by a review of experimental and epidemiologic data that [aerosol transmissibility] might be an important feature of disease transmission, particularly in healthcare settings," conclude the two doctors.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/046986_Ebola_airborne_transmission_respirators.html#ixzz3EBYqYm00


----------



## Tweto

The Science channel has been having a few very good shows on Ebola. 
All of the shows are very current. One of the shows is on the outbreak in Africa and the US military arriving. On another show they talk to DR Kent Brantley about his experience being infected.

My wife watched them with me and after the show she said that she is really concerned now.


----------



## Geek999

So how do we prepare and what are we going to do?


----------



## cantinawest

*claims of a million people in Africa will be affected by Ebola*

There are claims coming out now that possibly a million people in Africa will be affected by Ebola by Jan/Feb 2015.
It sounds ominous, but I believe there are other pandemics of other types of sicknesses that can, and eventually will cause more deaths than does ebola.
For example, the Spanish Flu Pandemic of 1918 killed far more people than any other pandemic before, or since.

50-100 Million

When the conditions, circumstances and environment are primed then we may see something like it again.

So when we hear of, and react in fear to, a few thousand deaths from "such and such" disease, we apparently do not have the same perspective on such incidents' in our time, as to when we compare it to the pandemic of 1918.

Imagine the sheer panic nowadays if such were to start taking lives by the millions in our interconnected and interdependent modern world of today.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1918_flu_pandemic

Spanish Flu
Mortality
Around the globe
The difference between the influenza mortality age-distributions of the 1918 epidemic and normal epidemics - deaths per 100,000 persons in each age group, United States, for the interpandemic years 1911-1917 (dashed line) and the pandemic year 1918 (solid line)[28]
Three pandemic waves: weekly combined influenza and pneumonia mortality, United Kingdom, 1918-1919[29]

The global mortality rate from the 1918/1919 pandemic is not known, but an estimated 10% to 20% of those who were infected died. With about a third of the world population infected, this case-fatality ratio means 3% to 6% of the entire global population died.[30] Influenza may have killed as many as 25 million people in its first 25 weeks. Older estimates say it killed 40-50 million people,[4] while current estimates say 50-100 million people worldwide were killed.[31]

This pandemic has been described as "the greatest medical holocaust in history" and may have killed more people than the Black Death.[32] It is said that this flu killed more people in 24 weeks than AIDS has killed in 24 years, more in a year than the Black Death killed in a century.[33]

The disease killed in every corner of the globe. As many as 17 million died in India, about 5% of the population.[34] The death toll in India's British-ruled districts alone was 13.88 million.[35] In Japan, 23 million people were affected, and 390,000 died.[36] In the Dutch East Indies (now Indonesia), 1.5 million were assumed to have died from 30 million inhabitants.[37] In Tahiti, 14% of the population died during only two months. Similarly, in Samoa in November 1918, 20% of the population of 38,000 died within two months.[38] In the U.S., about 28% of the population suffered, and 500,000 to 675,000 died.[39] Native American tribes were particularly hard hit. In the Four Corners area alone, 3,293 deaths were registered among Native Americans.[40] Entire villages perished in Alaska.[41] In Canada 50,000 died.[42] In Brazil 300,000 died, including president Rodrigues Alves.[43] In Britain, as many as 250,000 died; in France, more than 400,000.[44] In West Africa, an influenza epidemic killed at least 100,000 people in Ghana.[45] Tafari Makonnen (the future Haile Selassie, Emperor of Ethiopia) was one of the first Ethiopians who contracted influenza but survived,[46] although many of his subjects did not; estimates for the fatalities in the capital city, Addis Ababa, range from 5,000 to 10,000, or higher.[47] In British Somaliland one official estimated that 7% of the native population died.[48]

This huge death toll was caused by an extremely high infection rate of up to 50% and the extreme severity of the symptoms, suspected to be caused by cytokine storms.[4] Symptoms in 1918 were so unusual that initially influenza was misdiagnosed as dengue, cholera, or typhoid. One observer wrote, "One of the most striking of the complications was hemorrhage from mucous membranes, especially from the nose, stomach, and intestine. Bleeding from the ears and petechial hemorrhages in the skin also occurred."[31] The majority of deaths were from bacterial pneumonia, a secondary infection caused by influenza, but the virus also killed people directly, causing massive hemorrhages and edema in the lung.[28]

The unusually severe disease killed up to 20% of those infected, as opposed to the usual flu epidemic mortality rate of 0.1%.[28][31]


----------



## VoorTrekker

*Head for the Hills...*

...of Noo Joysee!! (as Uncle Preppy would say)

vract::surrender:

Caution on contact with people, avoid direct contact, keep sanitation and disinfecting a daily priority, I'm not sure..


----------



## lazydaisy67

Since my tinfoil hat is on tight, I'm thinking that we will soon hear about the new, miracle vaccination made from the blood of survivors. Our dedicated military will be coming door to door to make sure (at gunpoint) that you and your family are protected by administering the serum. Absolutely no side effects, except for those who are already immune-compromised, infants and the elderly, in which case we will ignore and cover up death rates, order the media not to report anything about it and tell you your tinfoil hat is on too tight.


----------



## northstarprepper

I wondered how long before someone would put that out there. Let's see if/how the CDC responds to that research. I agree with them by the way. Other than the cost of respirators and the real life problem of the heat with a full face/half mask respirator on near the equator, I see no problem. Except maybe now needing to train twice as many people to work shorter shifts because they need to wear respirators in the heat, and there just aren't enough respirators now so you all have to share them...

I doubt the CDC goes along just because it would add several million dollars in cost, the need for more healthcare workers, and create a logistical problem getting enough respirators into the area. I think they deny Ebola is airborne until its too late to stop it...if it really happened or is happening over there. I am just gonna hunker down stay inside, and play computer games.


----------



## Zanazaz

Geek999 said:


> So how do we prepare and what are we going to do?


Familiarize yourself with Universal Precautions, BSI, social distancing, and sheltering in place. Otherwise prepare like you have been preparing. If it gets bad, you might need to shelter in place. Which means you need enough supplies to survive the duration of the pandemic. Enough money, food, whatever you feel is necessary. You may lose your job, but that's better than losing your life.

The sickest I got this year was after a convention with a lot of attendees. ( I rarely get sick. ) I personally watched as one person left a bathroom WITHOUT washing his hands. Disgusting. So as careful as you might be, any unknown number of IDIOTS aren't careful. If a pandemic of any type occurs, social distancing and SIP will be in order.

The most important thing in my opinion is to be vigilant. I have this feeling that Ebola will make it to America and other countries. It's estimated 1.4 million will be infected in TWO countries in Africa by December/January? There is no way that can be handled in those Third World countries. If it doesn't burn itself out, then it will eventually make it to another country. Especially if it's or becomes airborne.

This concerns me more than any potential terrorism.


----------



## Geek999

The tough decisions are when to start shelter in place and when to end it.


----------



## northstarprepper

I spent part of my afternoon reading several articles on this subject and came away saddened by the situation that faces our military as they are deployed to the region. One Doctors without Borders clinic reported the death rate at between 70-80%, rather than the near 50% cited by the WHO. That is only of the patients they accept. Many more are turned away and sadly, go home to die, in the process infecting their families as well. 

I do not know how people can function long term in that environment. There is just a constant stream of new patients and many must be turned away because there simply are not enough beds. Even with the "community ebola centers" our troops will be erecting, there will not be enough beds for all of the people who are sick. There will not be enough doctors, nurses, lab people, etc. Meanwhile, the rural population has started to believe rumors that the people trying to help are actually the ones spreading the disease. That puts all of the aid workers at risk of being attacked at any time they are outside of the city. This is such a terribly sad situation for all concerned. Please keep all of these people in your prayers.


----------



## Tucker

Zanazaz said:


> Familiarize yourself with Universal Precautions, BSI, social distancing, and sheltering in place. Otherwise prepare like you have been preparing. If it gets bad, you might need to shelter in place. Which means you need enough supplies to survive the duration of the pandemic. Enough money, food, whatever you feel is necessary. You may lose your job, but that's better than losing your life.


Excellent, excellent post Zanazaz. Your post was succinct and spot on to everything I've read. I read forums daily that are devoted to pandemics so that I can stay vigilant. What many don't think about is that in a pandemic, we could lose basic services like water and sewer. It's not because the pandemic affects those services directly but that the people who are required to maintain those services are going to be staying home to keep healthy. No maintenance; no services.

Got (enough) preps? :eyebulge:


----------



## Tucker

Tweto said:


> The Science channel has been having a few very good shows on Ebola. ..On another show they talk to DR Kent Brantley about his experience being infected.


I've been watching those shows. Excellent. One question I've had is how Dr. Brantly got infected. He answered that to Matt Lauer (good for Matt to ask!). It always puzzled and concerned me how a doctor who KNEW the risks of Ebola and wore PPE daily could get the disease.

Dr. Brantly said he believes he got the disease from a casual contact. He remembered putting his arm over the shoulder of a family member of a sick patient a couple days before he got sick.

I know the experts are saying that Ebola Zaire (the current large epidemic; there is also a small but distinct ebola outbreak in the DRC that is not related to West Africa) is not airborne but it could be aerosolized, meaning it could be carried on small particles that are carried in the air. Ebola Reston (the one here in the US in 1989) became airborne. How long until Ebola Zaire is truly airborne??:eyebulge:


----------



## Tweto

Tucker said:


> I've been watching those shows. Excellent. One question I've had is how Dr. Brantly got infected. He answered that to Matt Lauer (good for Matt to ask!). It always puzzled and concerned me how a doctor who KNEW the risks of Ebola and wore PPE daily could get the disease.
> 
> Dr. Brantly said he believes he got the disease from a casual contact. He remembered putting his arm over the shoulder of a family member of a sick patient a couple days before he got sick.
> 
> I know the experts are saying that Ebola Zaire (the current large epidemic; there is also a small but distinct ebola outbreak in the DRC that is not related to West Africa) is not airborne but it could be aerosolized, meaning it could be carried on small particles that are carried in the air. Ebola Reston (the one here in the US in 1989) became airborne. How long until Ebola Zaire is truly airborne??:eyebulge:


 I posted a news article that said Ebola maybe airborne now.

This is just me speculating, but a disease that mutates as fast as this Ebola does, I would think that there could be mutations within this outbreak that could be airborne and some mutation that are not airborne. That could explain why so many health workers with full PPE are still catching it.

I would imagine that the researchers are so busy with the outbreak that if there was a mutated form of Ebola that was airborne that it may not be discovered until it's to late.


----------



## RevWC

lazydaisy67 said:


> Since my tinfoil hat is on tight, I'm thinking that we will soon hear about the new, miracle vaccination made from the blood of survivors. Our dedicated military will be coming door to door to make sure (at gunpoint) that you and your family are protected by administering the serum. Absolutely no side effects, except for those who are already immune-compromised, infants and the elderly, in which case we will ignore and cover up death rates, order the media not to report anything about it and tell you your tinfoil hat is on too tight.


They will be injecting your micro chip at the same time!


----------



## Viking

RevWC said:


> They will be injecting your micro chip at the same time!


It could be funny but the truth is that there are a number of things going on that could make these things a reality.


----------



## Gians

This is from a Dr W/O Borders news letter.

_"In our treatment center in Guinea, 75 percent of Ebola patients within a seven-week time period made a recovery. And in our center in Conakry, 63 percent of the patients we have treated since March were able to survive the disease with intensive supportive medical care. Without treatment, survival rates can be as low as 10 percent."_

I read online today that if it comes here we have the supportive systems in place to handle it and the cure rate would be very high. That being said, if our supportive systems are taxed to the limits then we won't be able to provide the 'intensive supportive medical care' needed and it will hit the fan. Hope for the best and prepare for the worse.


----------



## Zanazaz

Gians said:


> This is from a Dr W/O Borders news letter.
> 
> _"In our treatment center in Guinea, 75 percent of Ebola patients within a seven-week time period made a recovery. And in our center in Conakry, 63 percent of the patients we have treated since March were able to survive the disease with intensive supportive medical care. Without treatment, survival rates can be as low as 10 percent."_
> 
> I read online today that if it comes here we have the supportive systems in place to handle it and the cure rate would be very high. That being said, if our supportive systems are taxed to the limits then we won't be able to provide the 'intensive supportive medical care' needed and it will hit the fan. Hope for the best and prepare for the worse.


The problem is that at the beginning stages of a pandemic it is that the emergency workers ( EMTs, Paramedics, nurses, and doctors ) that will catch the disease early on. If someone comes in sick, and no one knows what they have, they will spread <insert disease/virus> among hospital workers. If they hear "hooves" the doctors don't expect "zebras". Even at this point I doubt the healthcare system in the USA is on high alert to watch for Ebola. Especially at smaller hospitals and clinics. If they get sick who will provide the care that is needed?

I saw on the news a person with Ebola was flown to Switzerland ( their home country for ) treatment. However, the more this disease moves around the world the greater the chance it "escapes". The Spanish Flu moved around the world fairly quickly considering it was the early 1900s! Now we can get to just about anywhere in the world in a couple of days.


----------



## ETXgal

http://allafrica.com/stories/201409240829.html

My jaw dropped. I am just the messenger. Make of this what you will.

*Liberia: Dead Ebola Patients Resurrect?*


----------



## Tucker

ETXgal said:


> *Liberia: Dead Ebola Patients Resurrect?*


Ok. That's really funny!

Tweet from Laurie Garrett : @DrFriedenCDC says CDC now has a team in Cote d'Ivoire "looking at possible cases there" of #Ebola

MSF (Doctor's without borders) is saying that the number of cases being reported is only about 20% of the actual cases.

Not good.


----------



## Tweto

Zanazaz said:


> The problem is that at the beginning stages of a pandemic it is that the emergency workers ( EMTs, Paramedics, nurses, and doctors ) that will catch the disease early on. If someone comes in sick, and no one knows what they have, they will spread <insert disease/virus> among hospital workers. If they hear "hooves" the doctors don't expect "zebras". Even at this point I doubt the healthcare system in the USA is on high alert to watch for Ebola. Especially at smaller hospitals and clinics. If they get sick who will provide the care that is needed?
> 
> I saw on the news a person with Ebola was flown to Switzerland ( their home country for ) treatment. However, the more this disease moves around the world the greater the chance it "escapes". The Spanish Flu moved around the world fairly quickly considering it was the early 1900s! Now we can get to just about anywhere in the world in a couple of days.


Not just the emergency workers would be infected (before they knew that is was Ebola) but also all the people in the waiting room that were just there because they had a cold or flu and sitting in the same room as an Ebola infected person.

On one of the video's I saw (can't remember which one), they said that the hospitals were infecting every person that came in. In other words, they may come in without Ebola and left with Ebola to take it home to infect their families.

On the science channel show about Dr Kent Brantley they asked him "how many were surviving Ebola?" He said that while he was there NO ONE survived except one guy. That sounds like 99% death rate to me.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ccuses-us-of-manufacturing-ebola-virus-video/

Liberia's largest newspaper blames US for Ebola in Africa.


----------



## Gians

ETXgal said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ccuses-us-of-manufacturing-ebola-virus-video/
> 
> Liberia's largest newspaper blames US for Ebola in Africa.


One of the comments below the article said it best...

_*"It is highly unfortunate that a prominent Liberian News Organization will engage in such a preposterous and baseless claims. This is sad commentary for journalism in Liberia; what happens with vetting news story? Your role in the society is to educate people but not to misinform them."*_


----------



## Tweto

ETXgal said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...ccuses-us-of-manufacturing-ebola-virus-video/
> 
> Liberia's largest newspaper blames US for Ebola in Africa.


This could be the kiss-of-death for Africa and maybe the world. If the Africans start seeing every aid worker as an enemy then there will be no why to stop the spread of Ebola.


----------



## northstarprepper

This is the very last thing our military needs as they try to help over there. Now they have to watch their backs at every turn as they work.


----------



## Tweto

northstarprepper said:


> This is the very last thing our military needs as they try to help over there. Now they have to watch their backs at every turn as they work.


From a news report, I read that the Red Cross was attacked while trying to bury some of the dead.

It sure looks like the Military will not be welcomed.


----------



## Geek999

I've figured out my plan for Ebola. First I will create shopping lists of supplies I will buy if I am going to self quarantine, but don't currently have on hand. These supplies will be sufficient to last for double the expected duration of the self quarantine for my group. I may begin buying small quantities now, but I am not going on a wild spending spree until certain triggers are reached. I'm not prepared to budget large sums unnecessarily.

I will set a schedule with a minimum of two trigger points (could be more). For instance, my first trigger point might be the first diagnosis of a case occurring in the US, and the second trigger point might be a diagnosis of a case in my state. (You can pick your own and these may not actually be mine, they are used for examples.) When the first trigger occurs, start acquiring all the supplies on the lists. Time to give the checkbook a workout. When the second trigger occurs, lock the doors and remain isolated until you consider it safe.

I suggest two measures for if it is safe to end the self quarantine, one assumes communications are working, and the other assumes no communications due to utility failure, e.g. under the scenario where there are communications, there is an announcement that there have been no new cases in your area for 21 days, or in the scenario where communications are broken, the restoration of one or more outside utility services occurs.

The plan is usable by anyone and costs nothing unless the triggers occur. The point is simply to do your planning now and not be figuring it out as things are occurring. While everyone else is panicking or frozen in confusion you can be acting on the plans you have already made.

I would appreciate the thoughts of others on this plan in general, triggers that make sense and critical supplies from your perspective.


----------



## Urmomma

Your first trigger is probably to late in some areas. I think there are already shortages in some of the medical supplies. I started updating inventory today and its a big job and I keep finding things that need replacing or need more of. 

Medical supplies for a pandemic is a big job in itself just understanding what's needed. It takes time to shop and store. Better use the methodical method. I sure wouldn't wait till the first case hits the US. Could be a lot of panic buying resulting in additional shortages.


----------



## Tucker

Urmomma said:


> I think there are already shortages in some of the medical supplies. I started updating inventory today and its a big job and I keep finding things that need replacing or need more of.


I'm not a medical professional but I believe there has been a shortage of IV fluids within the past year. Those may be high on the "obtain now" list. My very understanding vet was able to get me quite a few bags for my pets - and obviously those can be used for people too. While I can't set an IV, my best friend is a critical care nurse. 

Does anyone have a suggested list of medical supplies? While I have two good friends who are medical professionals, I don't discuss my preparedness bent with them - for now anyway. Obviously, if TSHTF, I will. I've also stocked tons of food that I can share with them in return for any assistance. TIA!


----------



## Geek999

Urmomma said:


> Your first trigger is probably to late in some areas. I think there are already shortages in some of the medical supplies. I started updating inventory today and its a big job and I keep finding things that need replacing or need more of.
> 
> Medical supplies for a pandemic is a big job in itself just understanding what's needed. It takes time to shop and store. Better use the methodical method. I sure wouldn't wait till the first case hits the US. Could be a lot of panic buying resulting in additional shortages.


I am assuming we self quarantine early enough that we are not exposed. Therefore I don't need medical supplies to treat an Ebola patient. If that happens we failed. I need medical supplies like any other disaster and an excess of hygiene supplies or what might be termed barrier products, bleach, gloves, masks, plastic sheeting, etc.

We will need to be early to isolate for this to work.

Are you essentially saying early isolation won't work? What medical supplies do I need that I would not need for another long disaster, say an EMP, if I am able to isolate?


----------



## Tweto

Geek999

The only issue I see with your triggers is that when the first of the infected go to the emergency room and are tested for Ebola it will still be a few days before the patient is declared to have Ebola. Then comes the tough part, will the authorities admit that they have a real case? I was discussing this with my wife and she thinks (and I agree) that we will not be notified of the first few cases to prevent panic. After maybe 10 cases, they will announce that they have an outbreak.

The way I see it, by the time there is an official announcement or just a rumor of an outbreak it will already be days and maybe weeks since that first case. This is the best that we can do, so it will be a toss of the dice whether you or I have been infected when we go into isolation.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> Geek999
> 
> The only issue I see with your triggers is that when the first of the infected go to the emergency room and are tested for Ebola it will still be a few days before the patient is declared to have Ebola. Then comes the tough part, will the authorities admit that they have a real case? I was discussing this with my wife and she thinks (and I agree) that we will not be notified of the first few cases to prevent panic. After maybe 10 cases, they will announce that they have an outbreak.
> 
> The way I see it, by the time there is an official announcement or just a rumor of an outbreak it will already be days and maybe weeks since that first case. This is the best that we can do, so it will be a toss of the dice whether you or I have been infected when we go into isolation.


So you suggest earlier triggers. That's fine. What triggers do you suggest?

From what I gather this is a slow moving disease, so even if the announcement is slow, the likelihood of exposure prior to the first announcement of a case in the US seems realy low.


----------



## tsrwivey

There's no way of successfully treating an Ebola patient at home, our only hope is to keep from getting it. The key is going to be isolating your family/group soon enough & to have a plan to isolate latecomers or those who could've come in contact with the virus. Even though Ebola is not airborne yet, it wouldn't hurt to prep for it as if it was airborne.


----------



## Geek999

tsrwivey said:


> There's no way of successfully treating an Ebola patient at home, our only hope is to keep from getting it. The key is going to be isolating your family/group soon enough & to have a plan to isolate latecomers or those who could've come in contact with the virus. Even though Ebola is not airborne yet, it wouldn't hurt to prep for it as if it was airborne.


No latecomers. If someone doesn't enter on schedule they have opted out.


----------



## Tweto

Geek999 said:


> So you suggest earlier triggers. That's fine. What triggers do you suggest?
> 
> From what I gather this is a slow moving disease, so even if the announcement is slow, the likelihood of exposure prior to the first announcement of a case in the US seems realy low.


I can not think of what earlier triggers would be. My plan is to do something very similar to you but I will factor in the area that I live with a low population.

First trigger, any cases in the US.

Second trigger, any cases within 500 miles.

Third trigger, any cases within 100 miles. At this point it will be total lock down.

No plan is perfect and I will adapt to the situation.

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> I can not think of what earlier triggers would be. My plan is to do something very similar to you but I will factor in the area that I live with a low population.
> 
> First trigger, any cases in the US.
> 
> Second trigger, any cases within 500 miles.
> 
> Third trigger, any cases within 100 miles. At this point it will be total lock down.
> 
> No plan is perfect and I will adapt to the situation.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.


That sounds good to me. What are your thoughts on when to emerge?


----------



## Tweto

Geek999 said:


> That sounds good to me. What are your thoughts on when to emerge?


Right now, I'll be honest and say that I don't have a good working plan. All I can say is that if I make the decision to be isolated then it will be a minimum of 2 months. Maximum time is not more then 6 months. In between the 2 months and 6 months will depend on what ever information or lack of information I can get.

I would be curious to know what your plan is.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> Right now, I'll be honest and say that I don't have a good working plan. All I can say is that if I make the decision to be isolated then it will be a minimum of 2 months. Maximum time is not more then 6 months. In between the 2 months and 6 months will depend on what ever information or lack of information I can get.
> 
> I would be curious to know what your plan is.


I stated it earlier, but let me clarify. Either utilities, including normal forms of commuication will continue to work, or they will have failed.

If communications work, then 21 days (the incubation period) with no new cases in the state.

If communications have failed, then restoration of some utilities would start a 21 day clock.


----------



## Urmomma

I plan on having my buying done before the first trigger. There may be last minute items such as more pet food, cooking oil or coffee but all long term storage items are in place. Because we are south of Houston i no longer eat out along major highways. A single Ebola case anywhere in US means last minute items are bought and movements are severally restricted.


----------



## tsrwivey

Geek999 said:


> No latecomers. If someone doesn't enter on schedule they have opted out.


That's my thinking too but then again, I'd rather have the choice to quarantine someone rather than being left with having to choose between risking the entire family or having to deny safety to a loved one.


----------



## Tucker

tsrwivey said:


> There's no way of successfully treating an Ebola patient at home, our only hope is to keep from getting it. The key is going to be isolating your family/group soon enough & to have a plan to isolate latecomers or those who could've come in contact with the virus. Even though Ebola is not airborne yet, it wouldn't hurt to prep for it as if it was airborne.


Bingo!! You got 100% on the Ebola exam!

We need to be thinking long[er] term. IF the virus gets here (some are predicting that by the end of the month - and why have reports of potential cases dried up in the media?), it won't spread laterally. Your neighbor may not practice good isolation/preparedness and spread it to people who will then spread it to others, etc. Prepping for 21-42 days won't cut it.

Winter is right around the corner for the US. Most of us will need to heat our homes and we won't be able to walk into the garden (if we have one) and pick fresh veggies & fruit for our evening meal. What if we face quarantines here, trucks aren't running to deliver fuel and all the other necessities of our daily life? On and on and...

Just think about the "what if's" that are most concerning to you. No lettuce for a salad? How about sprouts which can be grown anywhere indoors IF you have seeds. No pet food? Can you cook up stored rice and bullion for Fido?

Each of us have unique situations. Why not spend some time this weekend outlining your situation and how you will address those issues. I have lots of work to do on mine....


----------



## Geek999

tsrwivey said:


> That's my thinking too but then again, I'd rather have the choice to quarantine someone rather than being left with having to choose between risking the entire family or having to deny safety to a loved one.


The only way I could see us doing that is to use a completely separate location. For instance you have most of the group ready to isolate and a couple individuals who need to continue working for whatever reason. The group, minus the workers, moves into the main location. The workers move into location #2. If the workers later decide they wish to isolate, they need to isolate in location #2. Essentially your group has become 2 groups using differing triggers.


----------



## tsrwivey

An out building or garage could be used for this purpose. Be prepared to set it up with ready to eat food, water, toilet, sanitation, entertainment, & a way to communicate with the rest of the group (maybe a two way baby monitor or warlike talkies). This could probably be done with supplies we already have for camping.


----------



## Geek999

tsrwivey said:


> An out building or garage could be used for this purpose. Be prepared to set it up with ready to eat food, water, toilet, sanitation, entertainment, & a way to communicate with the rest of the group (maybe a two way baby monitor or warlike talkies). This could probably be done with supplies we already have for camping.


It is a bit too dense here for that approach, and as was observed, winter is coming.


----------



## Tweto

tsrwivey said:


> An out building or garage could be used for this purpose. Be prepared to set it up with ready to eat food, water, toilet, sanitation, entertainment, & a way to communicate with the rest of the group (maybe a two way baby monitor or warlike talkies). This could probably be done with supplies we already have for camping.


An RT (recreational trailer) would be perfect, I have seen some of the self contained trailers used for only a few thousand dollars.


----------



## Hooch

.....keep in mind that the ebola viruses seem to be fairly hardy and can live in the environment for a long time and still be alive and able to infect. Im sure depending on which strain one has depends on how hardy but from what im reading, they hang around. I read one strain was even dehydrated and was still able to infect in dry powered form. I also read if virus infected decomposing bodies or infected body fluids get into wells or in general water sources its a issue. 

I dont want to burst anyones bubbles, but home treatment options even here is fairly unrealistic and will probably just infect everyone else. I know were not a third world country but this virus is a biolevel 4 biohazard containment level type cootie...Youd have better odds being stuck in a room with a pack of rabid raccoons. 

But I know folks might have no choice but to try anyways, and if so..perhaps plans to burn the isolated shed, trailer, tent etc down to the ground after without having to go in.


----------



## Tweto

Hooch said:


> .....keep in mind that the ebola viruses seem to be fairly hardy and can live in the environment for a long time and still be alive and able to infect. Im sure depending on which strain one has depends on how hardy but from what im reading, they hang around. I read one strain was even dehydrated and was still able to infect in dry powered form. I also read if virus infected decomposing bodies or infected body fluids get into wells or in general water sources its a issue.
> 
> I dont want to burst anyones bubbles, but home treatment options even here is fairly unrealistic and will probably just infect everyone else. I know were not a third world country but this virus is a biolevel 4 biohazard containment level type cootie...Youd have better odds being stuck in a room with a pack of rabid raccoons.
> 
> But I know folks might have no choice but to try anyways, and if so..perhaps plans to burn the isolated shed, trailer, tent etc down to the ground after without having to go in.


Hooch;

Perfect post!


----------



## northstarprepper

These last few pages are full of some great posts. Thanks for the great ideas and sound thinking. Hooch, yours was one we need to all remember. Once Ebola is here, it is likely here forever. The virus will most likely find its way into some animal host as it has in Africa and just stay out of sight until that moment when humans and animals always seem to interact. A bit of blood and perhaps an airborne version in the future and this nightmare starts again.

We continue to prepare and stock up on the things we all need. We hope to be ready when it gets here. I think its pretty clear the PTB are determined to get that virus here in North America. One thing I am hoping for is that Ebola may be sensitive to cold (like I am). Perhaps it will not be quite the long term problem in our climate. We may find that out. I have always only seen Ebola, Lassa Fever, Malaria, etc. in equatorial areas. What do you think?


----------



## Hooch

Well...I know its not what people want to really hear and is a serious downer. But In conversation with my family I hear alot of normalicy bias around ebola if it gets here because we are better off financially and in hygiene standards basically. 

While its true we have more resources and generally cleaner standards, Ebola is so powerful it is beyond most peoples ability to deal. Its beyond most hosiptals ability to deal...which is why they have special labs and highest level strict biocontainment levels and procedures when dealing with it in the US and in the field. As we've all seen recently in the field over in Africa, even covered head to toe in PPE's, following strict containment and decon procedures...expeirenced medical staff are still getting and dying from it...

This is why this virus getting out of control in a large population that has the ability to travel is so concerning...

This is why it completely blows my mind that TPTB let it get to this point, maybe it was just a matter of time and its our worlds fate to have another pandemic. If any virus could do that...it's this one. 

But its ok...were gunna send our military over there...right...:scratch


----------



## Geek999

Hooch said:


> This is why it completely blows my mind that TPTB let it get to this point, maybe it was just a matter of time and its our worlds fate to have another pandemic. If any virus could do that...it's this one.


I'm not sure who you mean by TPTB, but if you mean the folks who authored Obamacare, then you can only expect it to get worse.

Modern medicine has been around a very short period of time. It shouldn't be surprising to anyone here that Mother Nature may want to put us in our place from time to time.


----------



## northstarprepper

Not sure Mother Nature made this bug...but then Mother Nature could still use it to teach us a lesson or two.


----------



## Tucker

northstarprepper said:


> Not sure Mother Nature made this bug...


I was watching an "alien" show on the science channel a few weeks ago that was filmed a few years ago. The hosts speculated "what if aliens wanted to colonize our planet? They could just unleash a virus LIKE EBOLA and wipe out mankind ahead of their colonization." It did give me pause....

(And I'm sure that's not what you meant.)


----------



## Foreverautumn

[LIBTARD MODE=ON]
In times like these...for the sake of the *CHIIIIILLLLDREN*...our ONLY hope is to throw gobs of money, manpower and resources at the problem and create a new government agency to deal with this new threat...The Center for Disease Control!!!!

No, wait... :scratch

Well, SURELY we can regulate our way out of this! Yeah, THAT'S it! We'll create laws and regulations galore, aimed at making you knuckle-dragging mouth-breathers wash your hands every 3 hours, mandate the use of hand sanitizer and HEPA-filtered bio-hazmat suits EVERYWHERE YOU GO! And if all that doesn't work, well, we'll just blame it all on Bush, the Republicans and the Tea Party. 'Cause we all know that you're too STUPID to know what's best for you! And remember - *IT'S FOR THE CHIIIIIILLLLDREEEENNNN!!!* You DO care about CHILDREN, right? RIGHT????
[LIBTARD MODE=OFF]


----------



## Geek999

The news today indicated that the SeaBees have started on leveling the ground for the first hospital and over 2000 boxes of plastic sheeting have arrived. Apparently the airport is in disrepair so I wouldn't be surprised to hear they were working on the airport to make it easier to get in and out of there.


----------



## Tweto

Did any one else hear that the same aircraft that transported all of the Ebola patients to the US was spotted off loading a patient in Fredrick Maryland. All I can find was a 1 paragraph news item that said that another US doctor was flown to the US to be treated at NIH (whatever this is).


----------



## MamaTo3

Tweto said:


> Did any one else hear that the same aircraft that transported all of the Ebola patients to the US was spotted off loading a patient in Fredrick Maryland. All I can find was a 1 paragraph news item that said that another US doctor was flown to the US to be treated at NIH (whatever this is).


Yes, a news channel mentioned flying someone in that had been exposed to Ebola. The person looked to be wearing a white tyvek suit, mask, etc. and didn't appear to have any trouble walking to the ambulance. News probably spent less than two minutes talking about it, if even that.

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## drfacefixer

MamaTo3 said:


> Yes, a news channel mentioned flying someone in that had been exposed to Ebola. The person looked to be wearing a white tyvek suit, mask, etc. and didn't appear to have any trouble walking to the ambulance. News probably spent less than two minutes talking about it, if even that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


NIH is the national institute of health. It's right across the street from Walter reed / Bethesda. It's a huge research institute for early clinical trials and diagnoses and treatment of rare diseases. The doctor was bought there just in case for quarantine. However, if he was to develop ebola, they would study the progression and evaluate effectively treating it at earlier stages. Part of this structure was made for exactly this senario.


----------



## Geek999

That area in Maryland is key area for medical research. Not only is the NIH there but the Human Genome project was conducted in that area and lots of private sector research goes on in that area.


----------



## oldasrocks

Tucker said:


> Bingo!! You got 100% on the Ebola exam!
> 
> We need to be thinking long[er] term. IF the virus gets here (some are predicting that by the end of the month - and why have reports of potential cases dried up in the media?), it won't spread laterally. Your neighbor may not practice good isolation/preparedness and spread it to people who will then spread it to others, etc. Prepping for 21-42 days won't cut it.
> 
> Winter is right around the corner for the US. Most of us will need to heat our homes and we won't be able to walk into the garden (if we have one) and pick fresh veggies & fruit for our evening meal. What if we face quarantines here, trucks aren't running to deliver fuel and all the other necessities of our daily life? On and on and...
> 
> Just think about the "what if's" that are most concerning to you. No lettuce for a salad? How about sprouts which can be grown anywhere indoors IF you have seeds. No pet food? Can you cook up stored rice and bullion for Fido?
> 
> Each of us have unique situations. Why not spend some time this weekend outlining your situation and how you will address those issues. I have lots of work to do on mine....


 A lot of us are prepped for a yr or more inc enough pet food in 50 gallon barrels. Tomatoes canned. Weak areas include no HAM radio.

On containment. We will have a small camper for late comers fenced off. I will dig a trench beside it and attach a steel cable I have over and down to the frame. Anybody dying in the trailer we'll pull it over into the trench and torch it. The downside is the winds normal direction is towards the house.


----------



## Zanazaz

Well, Ebola may have very made it's way to Dallas. The news isn't on yet, but it was mentioned in a promo. Also, I don't think this is someone who was flown in because they had Ebola. This was probably a regular traveler who came in through DFW International Airport. I'll know more after I watch the news report.


----------



## smaj100

If this person just flew in and wondered through the DFW airport and who knows where else in the city, the shit has hit the fan.

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/09/29/...luating-patient-for-potential-ebola-exposure/

CBS reports that the hospital released the following statement:

"Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas has admitted a patient into strict isolation to be evaluated for potential Ebola Virus Disease (EVD) based on the patient's symptoms and recent travel history. The hospital is following all Centers for Disease Control and Texas Department of Heath recommendations to ensure the safety of patients, hospital staff, volunteers, physicians and visitors. The CDC anticipates preliminary results tomorrow."


----------



## Zanazaz

smaj100 said:


> If this person just flew in and wondered through the DFW airport and who knows where else in the city, the shit has hit the fan.
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/09/29/...luating-patient-for-potential-ebola-exposure/
> 
> CBS reports that the hospital released the following statement:
> 
> "Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas has admitted a patient into strict isolation to be evaluated for potential Ebola Virus Disease (EVD) based on the patient's symptoms and recent travel history. The hospital is following all Centers for Disease Control and Texas Department of Heath recommendations to ensure the safety of patients, hospital staff, volunteers, physicians and visitors. The CDC anticipates preliminary results tomorrow."


Yes, this is worrisome. Even if it's not airborne, they are still infectious. I guess we will find out more tomorrow. I'm going to be watching this closely. This is too close for comfort.


----------



## ETXgal

This perturbs me to no end. If they would quit allowing people to come here from those areas, we would not be so vulnerable. Close off the borders. If they must come, they should go into a strict quarantine, and not a self imposed one either. The people who are supposed to ensure our safety, have not been following any kind of sane protocol. I hope this case is not Ebola. With lax ideas on protecting our people, it will eventually get here. Obviously there are people who are bound and determined we should get it. When it does get here, somehow saying I told you so, just doesn't give me any kind of relief.


----------



## Tucker

Tweto said:


> Did any one else hear that the same aircraft that transported all of the Ebola patients to the US was spotted off loading a patient in Fredrick Maryland. All I can find was a 1 paragraph news item that said that another US doctor was flown to the US to be treated at NIH (whatever this is).


Has anyone else noticed the irony that these Ebola patients are brought here covered head to toe in protective gear yet WHO/CDC are saying that there is no possibility of transmission from sitting next to someone on an airplane for hours and hours and hours....???? :dunno:


----------



## mikeymike

http://www.trunews.com/dallas-preacher-threatens-kendrick-lamar-jeezy-lawsuit-holy-ghost-sample/


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/all-eb...ving-families-no-chance-for-goodbye-1.2031152

*All Ebola victims in Liberia cremated, leaving families no chance for goodbye*



> MONROVIA, Liberia -- First the ring tone echoed outside the barbed-wire-topped walls of the Ebola clinic. Then came the wails of grief, as news spread that 31-year-old Rose Johnson was dead just days after she was brought here unconscious by relatives.
> 
> Soon her mother's sorrow became so unbearable, her body so limp and heavy, that even her two other daughters could no longer help her stand.
> 
> There had been no official confirmation of Rose's death from hospital officials, no time for someone to explain her final moments, just word from a family acquaintance inside who said her bed had been cleared that morning to make way for a new patient.
> 
> Her grieving husband stood in a daze outside the hospital, scratching air time cards so he could use his mobile phone to notify other family members.
> 
> "I've been here every day, every day, every day," says David Johnson, 31, now left with the couple's 18-month-old daughter Divine. "Up till now there has been no information. How can I believe she is dead?"
> 
> As the death toll from Ebola soars, crowded clinics are turning over beds as quickly as patients are dying. This leaves social workers and psychologists struggling to keep pace and notify families, who must wait outside for fear of contagion. Also, under a government decree, all Ebola victims must be cremated, leaving families in unbearable pain with no chance for goodbye, no body to bury.
> 
> "People are standing around for weeks. Nobody is coming to them. There should be a system in place for disseminating information but there is nothing," says Kanyean Molton Farley, a 39-year-old community leader in one of Monrovia's hardest-hit neighbourhoods.
> 
> At least 1,830 people are believed to have died from the disease here in Liberia, and many fear the actual toll is far higher and rising fast. A recent update from the World Health Organization showed that more than half the cases in Liberia happened in the preceding 21 days.
> 
> Doctors Without Borders in Monrovia has three phone lines to answer calls from worried families. The group asks relatives to come in person for updates on their loved ones inside the 160-bed facility, but sometimes they get news from friends or family inside instead, says Athena Viscusi, a clinical social worker.
> 
> "We encourage them to come and meet with a counsellor," says Viscusi. She notes that Doctors Without Borders hopes eventually to photograph the dead before cremation to help with identification.
> 
> Dozens of family members show up each day at the gates of the city's Ebola clinics, anxiously clutching cellphones and desperate for any update on their loved ones inside. They pace back and forth, leaving only to buy more phone credit. All the while, they keep a safe distance from those stricken with Ebola who huddle by the gates in hopes of gaining a coveted bed inside and a chance at life.
> 
> Linda Barlea, 32, is desperate to know what has become of her boyfriend of 13 years. One by one his family has been decimated by Ebola: First his brother, then his mother, then a sister, then another brother. Only the 7-year-old niece Miamu has survived, and then was chased from Barlea's home by fearful neighbours.
> 
> Barlea's mother called the clinic's official hotline for patient information and was told his name appeared on the list of the dead. Barlea says she needs to hear it for herself. But every time she calls now, she gets a busy signal. So she has shown up here, demanding answers before she will leave.
> 
> The lack of official confirmation has led to disastrous misinformation in some cases: Julius Prout's family held two wakes for him after being told by a security guard at the clinic that he was dead. Family members gathered first for several days at his parents' home, then at his uncle's.
> 
> Instead, health workers had merely moved him to another section of the hospital and burned his cellphone along with his belongings for fear of contamination.
> 
> When the 32-year-old nurse regained his strength almost a week later, the first thing he saw was a Bible given to him by a nurse. He says it is no coincidence that he opened it randomly to John 11, when Jesus raises Lazarus from the dead.
> 
> Prout then borrowed a phone to call the family. All he could hear was the deafening sound of loved ones yelling and cheering in the background.
> 
> "We rejoiced and were so grateful that he was alive," says his uncle, Alexander Howard, 57.
> 
> Rumours only intensify the hellish wait for those like Alieu Kenneh, who took his 24-year-old pregnant wife to four different hospitals before they finally found a place for her at Island Clinic, the capital's latest Ebola treatment centre.
> 
> Several days after Mandou was admitted, word spread that a pregnant women inside had died. Surely, though, there was more than one. Could it be her?
> 
> The last image he has of her, replaying in his mind, is as they slammed the ambulance door shut, telling him there wasn't enough room for him to join her on the ride. Then a disinfection team sprayed the bewildered man left watching it drive away.
> 
> Kenneh held vigil outside her clinic for seven days.. One week after she was admitted, the phone finally rang. The doctor said she had died five days earlier after going into labour. The baby had not made it.
> 
> Kenneh, who met his wife when the two were teenagers living in a refugee camp in neighbouring Guinea, now can't bear to go back to the apartment they shared. Her photos and clothes are everywhere, along with the blankets they had bought for the baby.
> 
> On top of it, Monday was her birthday. She should have turned 25, he says in tears. She was so excited to become a mother, and didn't know the sex of the child she was carrying. A nurse told her husband it was a boy.
> 
> "We give them to God and we cannot say anything more than that," he says.
> 
> The tiny baby's body was cremated before Kenneh even knew his son had been born.


It is the not-knowing that I believe is the hardest for many people during this infestation ...


----------



## northstarprepper

That was a heartbreaking read Naekid. The suffering of the people of Africa is beyond belief. I hope this patient in Texas is not the start of such grief for America.


----------



## smaj100

I do believe the shit just hit the fan folks....

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102037055

CDC confirms first Ebola case diagnosed in US


----------



## Grimm

If it makes its way to California you might not hear from me for a while.


----------



## Tweto

The first trigger has been pulled. If I lived in Texas the second trigger and the third trigger has been pulled.


----------



## backlash

It was only a matter of time.
This country was way to lax in preventing it from getting here.
How many have already been exposed here?
There is no way the CDC can put the lid back on.
I really fear it will spread coast to coast.


----------



## Zanazaz

Tweto said:


> The first trigger has been pulled. If I lived in Texas the second trigger and the third trigger has been pulled.


Yeah, I live in a suburb in Dallas. Hopefully it's not airborne. The USA and other countries need to restrict travel to those parts of Africa. Although at this point it may very well be too late.

Here's another story. Not much more info though...

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/heal...an-hospital-ebola-patient-isolation/16460629/


----------



## Davarm

Tweto said:


> The first trigger has been pulled. If I lived in Texas the second trigger and the third trigger has been pulled.


I heard on the radio a few minutes ago that the case was just confirmed by the CDC.

You may not want to pull those second and third triggers, be like shaking a bottle of soda - then you'd really have a mess to try and clean up.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

He flew into Houston and then to Dallas. Hopefully no one else is infected from him.


----------



## MamaTo3

Heard the cdc guy say that the person arrived back in the U.S. on the 20th. That was 10 days ago. How many people did he come into contact with after symptoms started and before going to the hospital? Scary.



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## ETXgal

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/09/30/cdc-confirms-patient-in-dallas-has-the-ebola-virus/

This just irks the fire out of me.


----------



## catdog6949

*Ebola*

Right Now all We can do is Close Holes in Our Prep's, then Just Wait and See?

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Tweto

A fox news pundit said just a few mins ago that an insider at the CDC said they expect maybe 5 local people to be infected.

Did any one catch Dr Tom Frieden's speech when he said that we need to careful of the air we breath! Was this a slip of the tongue?

Also, the patient is a male from Liberia that flew here to visit his family. We was walking around for a minimum of 2 days and maybe up to 4 days being fully infectious.

The Hospital that's treating him is not equipped to handle an Ebola patient. This was admitted when a news woman asked "will you move him to a hospital equipped to handle Ebola" and Tom Frieden said that they will not move him.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I have been watching this all day because our company picks up the med waste and haz waste at that hospital. Hopefully they have an incinerator there. The med waste goes straight to Port Arthur but the haz comes to my facility. That would include discarded bedding. In this case I am sure the CDC would make sure infected materials got to an incinerator someplace.


----------



## artman556

Just have to be aware and read the news everyday. Prepping is also the way to go.


----------



## northstarprepper

Well now, we all knew this was going to happen and to whomever said it would likely happen by the end of the month of September, my hat is off to you. From the very moment they refused to cut off travel between western Africa and the U.S., we all knew this would be the outcome. it is no surprise. The fact that the man's flights went to Houston and Dallas is not especially odd either, with both being hub airports for different carriers. 

The CDC's refusal to give more information than they did is not surprising. They are just following the orders of the political machine in the White House. For us, this just means to hurry up a little more and get ready just in case. No panic now. Panic causes mistakes. Stay calm, get ready, and nudge your families and friends to get started as well.


----------



## RevWC

note to self: prep harder in the weeks to come..


----------



## backlash

artman556 said:


> Just have to be aware and read the news everyday. Prepping is also the way to go.


I agree with the be aware.
However reading the news is not going to be much help because the news will only report what they are told to report.
We will be kept in the dark until it's too late.
We may get lucky and it will be contained.
I'm hoping that is what happens but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Tweto

Does any one know if Ebola can survive freezing temps? Can any one answer that?


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> Does any one know if Ebola can survive freezing temps? Can any one answer that?


If it is in a warm host, i.e. the human body, the answer is yes.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Ok, so I was walking around walmart this evening when my friend texted me to tell me this. I usually pride myself on handling situations (i.e. kids' injuries) with a calm and cool head. I swear, I had a panic attack! My heart rate soared, I got hot and slightly dizzy. THEN I read that the guy was in contact with people for 4 days while infectious and the hospital he had gone to on the 26th SENT HIM HOME for 2 days until the 28th when he went back. So I'm thinking there's going to be more than a paltry 5 people who caught something from him during that time frame. 
You know, it's not even that I myself am afraid to die. I don't WANT to die, but if I do, I do. The horror of watching my kids suffer and die is too much for me to handle.


----------



## Tweto

Geek999 said:


> If it is in a warm host, i.e. the human body, the answer is yes.


It's obvious that it will survive in a warm host. What I'm asking is will it survive freezing temps? Such as : If an Ebola contagious person spit on a freezing side walk would the Ebola virus survive? Would it die right away or would it survive for an hour? Or would it just go into hibernation?

I can't find any info on this.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> It's obvious that it will survive in a warm host. What I'm asking is will it survive freezing temps? Such as : If an Ebola contagious person spit on a freezing side walk would the Ebola virus survive? Would it die right away or would it survive for an hour? Or would it just go into hibernation?
> 
> I can't find any info on this.


Nor will you. This is the first time it has been found out of Africa. Human to human contact is your biggest worry. Even if it can't survive cold outside the human body, I wouldn't be surprised to see it passed around among a bunch of people in a cold climate.


----------



## RevWC

I think freezing would preserve it, until the thaw.


----------



## RevWC

I think Ebola here in the US is the October surprise.


----------



## Tweto

Geek999 said:


> Nor will you. This is the first time it has been found out of Africa. Human to human contact is your biggest worry. Even if it can't survive cold outside the human body, I wouldn't be surprised to see it passed around among a bunch of people in a cold climate.


The reason I'm asking is for package and mail delivery. If the UPS guy is infected and then sneezes on my package and then puts it on my deck in freezing temps, will this kill the virus. To make this simple, can 20 degree temps be used to decontaminate?


----------



## northstarprepper

I cannot find out the answer to that either, but since it is a tropical disease, I would guess that sub-freezing temps might actually kill this virus or at least render it benign. Wear gloves and wash your hands, pardner. Best advice to follow in any case until we know for sure. 

As to the October surprise, if someone actually has the balls to question the Democrats and ask why their president did not stop all air travel between the U.S. and western Africa, then the surprise might bite the libs in the butt this time. There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for Ebola to be loose in this nation. The same goes for this virus that just "coincidentally" showed up with the thousands of central American kids at our southern border and their rapid dispersion through our nation by DHS. Yet again our media fails to serve as the "fourth estate," and instead proves it is in reality nothing more than the government media, an Americanized version of Pravda.


----------



## RevWC

If the Ebola Virus is anything like the Flu Virus it spreads well under cold temps.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080330203401.htm


----------



## RevWC

northstarprepper said:


> Yet again our media fails to serve as the "fourth estate," and instead proves it is in reality nothing more than the government media, an Americanized version of Pravda.


Say no more..


----------



## Davarm

lazydaisy67 said:


> the hospital he had gone to on the 26th SENT HIM HOME for 2 days until the 28th when he went back.


Dallas Presbyterian Hospital isn't really a place thats known as a cutting edge/state of the art facility.


----------



## Gians

If the odds of surviving in a decent hospital with IV fluids available is true, then this man *should* survive. As for the people he was in contact with, if he wasn't showing symptoms yet and they didn't come in contact with any of his fluids, they *should* be alright. The coming days will tell a lot about how well this microbe is understood.


----------



## lhalfcent

northstarprepper said:


> I cannot find out the answer to that either, but since it is a tropical disease, I would guess that sub-freezing temps might actually kill this virus or at least render it benign. Wear gloves and wash your hands, pardner. Best advice to follow in any case until we know for sure.
> 
> As to the October surprise, if someone actually has to have the balls to question the Democrats and ask why their president did not stop all air travel between the U.S. and western Africa. The surprise might bite the libs in the butt this time. There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for Ebola to be loose in this nation. The same goes for this virus that just "coincidentally" showed up with the thousands of central American kids at our southern border and their rapid dispersion through our nation by DHS. Yet again our media fails to serve as the "fourth estate," and instead proves it is in reality nothing more than the government media, an Americanized version of Pravda.


glad i am not the only one thinking this!!! I too wondered why travel wasn't stopped. my goodness...


----------



## northstarprepper

The viral hemorrhagic fevers that I know of are all tropical in nature. I know of none which exist naturally in a temperate climate with 4 seasons and definitely none that exist normally in a freezing/sub-zero area. While influenzas can flourish in these types of areas, I think there is likely no existing data on Ebola in a North American winter. 

I am quite sure that the military has done research in this area, but whether that would be shared is quite doubtful, I would think. If this is a bio-engineered EVD that was planted in western Africa, I think our government already knows just how dangerous this virus might be in our country no matter which month of the year it arrived. For us, we have to be ready to quarantine ourselves if needed, and we also should have lots of disinfectants around. They are using tons of chlorine bleach in Africa. I would keep plenty in my house if I were you, along with rubbing alcohol, hand sanitizer, vinegar, and any other disinfectants you can store. We have pool chlorine as well to use, so we are getting close to ready here. I ordered extra masks and latex gloves tonight...the last of our needed medical supplies from my list. Still hoping it goes away...praying hard for that.


----------



## Tucker

Gians said:


> If the odds of surviving in a decent hospital with IV fluids available is true, then this man *should* survive.


His odds at survival would have been much greater if he would have been properly screened and admitted to a hospital on the 26th instead of being sent home with some antibiotics. :dunno:

Now he has "contaminated" ambulance #37 (and the patients transported from the 28th-30th), the first responders (who are being isolated), our hard working nurses/doctors, and god knows how many people he interacted with from the 24-28th.


----------



## Tucker

northstarprepper said:


> to whomever said it would likely happen by the end of the month of September, my hat is off to you.


I've been finalizing preps for the past week because I knew that our luck wouldn't hold. As I was on my way to the last few stores, I read the news bulletin and thought exactly the same thing!!



SouthCentralUS said:


> I am sure the CDC would make sure infected materials got to an incinerator someplace.


There was quite an uproar over the handling of bodily wastes from Emory University. I heard that the general sewer was used. You would have to be living under a rock to not know that the sweat, urine, semen, and other bodily fluids are HIGHLY contagious. I don't know about other localities but when we get heavy rains, the runoff (including sewers) goes straight into our numerous rivers.



Tweto said:


> The Hospital that's treating him is not equipped to handle an Ebola patient.


My best friend is a critical care nurse NOT in Texas. I asked her if her hospital was prepping for a case of Ebola. Nope. She hasn't heard a peep. vract:

I could have sworn that the CDC said that they have been working with hospitals to get them prepared for Ebola. 

When I got home from shopping, hubby, who normally is like "whatever" for my prepping was like "did you think about food for the pets, litter, our meds, etc. Yeah!!!


----------



## Tweto

Gians said:


> If the odds of surviving in a decent hospital with IV fluids available is true, then this man *should* survive. As for the people he was in contact with, if he wasn't showing symptoms yet and they didn't come in contact with any of his fluids, they *should* be alright. The coming days will tell a lot about how well this microbe is understood.


There is some thing very fishy about the statement " if they do not have symptoms, then they can't infect". In a news conference yesterday one of the doctors said that before an Ebola patient shows symptoms "they are not very contagious". This means that an Ebola infected person can infect, but it is more difficult then when they are showing symptoms.


----------



## Tweto

Tucker said:


> His odds at survival would have been much greater if he would have been properly screened and admitted to a hospital on the 26th instead of being sent home with some antibiotics. :dunno:
> 
> Now he has "contaminated" ambulance #37 (and the patients transported from the 28th-30th), the first responders (who are being isolated), our hard working nurses/doctors, and god knows how many people he interacted with from the 24-28th.


One of the Texas doctors said yesterday that all of the medical staff that had contact with this guy are being monitored. I would think they we are talking about 20-30 people. They also said that they are watching all of the family members, they didn't say how many that was.


----------



## squerly

I wonder if the airlines will tell you whether or not the ticket you're buying is the infected seat?


----------



## jeff47041

squerly said:


> I wonder if the airlines will tell you whether or not the ticket you're buying is the infected seat?


I wondered that too. If that plane only has 2 flights per day, there have already been 14 people in that seat, 14 people that have shared the armrest, and hopefully none of those adults were holding their child while in that seat.

They said, on the news this morning, that they are monitoring the several people that he has had contact with. WHAT?! several people? Even if he is a loner and barely sees other people, that guy was in an airport, in an ambulance, in a waiting room, filled out hospital paperwork among other things & places.

On days that I just get up in the morning and go to work, I come into contact with at least 10 people throughout the day. Yesterday, I probably had contact with 100 people because I had a couple of meetings in the morning, went to 2 supply houses, a convenient store, a restaurant for lunch, people in the house where we worked, then another meeting in the evening.


----------



## Geek999

How many people a day does a TSA agent touch? How often do they change those gloves?


----------



## tsrwivey

SouthCentralUS said:


> In this case I am sure the CDC would make sure infected materials got to an incinerator someplace.


Im not so sure about of any of these government agencies doing what's in the best interest of the American people.


----------



## Tweto

Dr Tom Frieden (head of the CDC) was just on Fox and Friends, he said that the CDC will not monitor ANY airlines passengers or airport personnel for the Ebola infection.

The interviewer said that "since you are an Obama appointee" most people do not believe you. What can you say that will make people comfortable with what you are saying? He never answered the question, he just went on about the mission of the CDC. From what I heard, I'm confident that he is saying what Obama wants him to say.


----------



## Tweto

Geek999 said:


> How many people a day does a TSA agent touch? How often do they change those gloves?


100-500 people and their carry-ons a day. And don't forget the checked bags!

They do not change their gloves unless you request it! The gloves are for their protection not yours!


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> 100-500 people and their carry-ons a day. And don't forget the checked bags!
> 
> They do not change their gloves unless you request it! The gloves are for their protection not yours!


I just stopped flying until this is over.


----------



## Davarm

The second possible case has just been reported(In Dallas), a family member of the first.

But, not to worry, Ebola is difficult to spread according to CDC, maybe they should tell the pepole in West Africa that - I'm sure it would make them sleep a lot easier.


----------



## goshengirl

Just thinking out loud here - I find it ... interesting ... that TX is the first place that it shows up. I know, I know, it's a random thing, it could have been any state in the U.S., there is international flight travel going to every state. I just find it curious - of all the places it could have shown up first, TX is unextpected.

<tightening my tin foil hat> ... TX is still dealing with the illegal alien issue where the feds refused to do their jobs and protect the people of that state, and now this? A state that is going strong *in spite* of the administration, with an outspoken governor of the opposite party, where the thought of secession has been bantered about probably more seriously than any other state...

I surprise myself, thinking this way. But I don't trust anything anymore.


----------



## Quills

Could someone with some knowledge of viruses and how they evolve answer a question for me?

Ebola has never been found here, this we know. We have all kinds of virus strains here in North America that they don't have in Africa (flu, cold, etc.) and which are ramping up for their "season", which ebola has never been exposed to before.

Any chance of ebola crossing with one of these "new to it" flu or cold viruses, and it becoming more contagious?


----------



## ETXgal

http://washingtonexaminer.com/top-d...infected-by-dallas-ebola-case/article/2554213

more will be infected


----------



## Geek999

goshengirl said:


> Just thinking out loud here - I find it ... interesting ... that TX is the first place that it shows up. I know, I know, it's a random thing, it could have been any state in the U.S., there is international flight travel going to every state. I just find it curious - of all the places it could have shown up first, TX is unextpected.
> 
> <tightening my tin foil hat> ... TX is still dealing with the illegal alien issue where the feds refused to do their jobs and protect the people of that state, and now this? A state that is going strong *in spite* of the administration, with an outspoken governor of the opposite party, where the thought of secession has been bantered about probably more seriously than any other state...
> 
> I surprise myself, thinking this way. But I don't trust anything anymore.


Dallas is one of the largest airports in the country. I would expect entry through a major airport. We'lll be lucky if this is the only one affected.


----------



## TheLazyL

Davarm said:


> The second possible case has just been reported(In Dallas), a family member of the first.
> 
> But, not to worry, Ebola is difficult to spread according to CDC, maybe they should tell the pepole in West Africa that - I'm sure it would make them sleep a lot easier.


This is top priority of the Federal Government!

Fore!


----------



## Davarm

Geek999 said:


> Dallas is one of the largest airports in the country. I would expect entry through a major airport. We'lll be lucky if this is the only one affected.


That first case came in through Houston and Texas has at least 14 total international airports, geeze - We're Toast!


----------



## goshengirl

Geek999 said:


> Dallas is one of the largest airports in the country. I would expect entry through a major airport. We'lll be lucky if this is the only one affected.


True. And it's a large state with a lot of airports with international travel. I'm not 100% invested in a conspiracy theory by any means. But there is a niggling sense of uncertainty that I can't shake, either. Hence, I put it out there for discussion.

Another thought: does anyone see a potential showdown with states acting on their own with regard to international travel? The feds are not restricting travel to ebola countries, or imposing quarantines upon people coming from ebola countries. At what point do the states look at this and say, hey, if the feds won't protect us, we have to take care of ourselves? At what point do the states restrict international travel? And what would the feds do if they did?


----------



## Tweto

The news (Fox and CNN) are now reporting that (several) school age children were very close to patient zero. One report said several kids and another one said 5-8. The CDC are monitoring them now.

They said that a close family member is highly suspected of being infected.


----------



## Grimm

Is there a way the citizens of this country can establish a militia based martial law against the feds? This way we can decide the airports need to be closed and not have to rely on the goobermint to do anything?!?


----------



## Freyadog

*Sure wish someone would educate me.*

I honestly don't get this.

If this stuff is not airborne how in the world is it getting spread so fast. Was reading an article that said that there could be over 1M ppl with this stuff my January.

I don't get it. If those places have so much of this stuff why aren't masks, gloves and preventatives such as maybe bleach and stuff not being handed out to everybody. Going door to door with supplies. Demanding ppl stay in their homes. Just not getting why there is no crackdown on the spread.

And then our gov is sending our military boys and girls into the mix of 'crap'. Just about to lose my mind over this now that it is confirmed here in the US. Borders, airports, seaports should have been locked down at the first signs of trouble in Africa and it would have never gotten here.


----------



## TheLazyL

Freyadog said:


> I honestly don't get this...Just not getting why there is no crackdown on the spread. ....


Why ruin a perfectly good chance to publicly suspend the U.S. Constitution and elect Obama for a 3rd (life time) term?

Opps. The ground cable has become detached from my foil cap...


----------



## SmokeyNJ




----------



## tsrwivey

I'm pissed. Dallas is 130 miles from my house. First we get the enterovirus 68 coming in from South America with the illegals causing our kids to die & be paralyzed, now Ebola's here because $hit for brains is too stupid to stop the people coming into the country from west Africa. I hope like he!! one of O's kids gets EV 68 or Ebola. I am so sick of him & the entire federal government not doing there jobs.


----------



## emilysometimes

Tweto said:


> The reason I'm asking is for package and mail delivery. If the UPS guy is infected and then sneezes on my package and then puts it on my deck in freezing temps, will this kill the virus. To make this simple, can 20 degree temps be used to decontaminate?


Like most people on here, I'm not a doctor, but from what I have read, Ebola is spread through direct contact with an infected AND symptomatic individual's bodily fluids. So, yes, if the UPS man is feverish and vomiting and sneezes on your package and then you lick it or touch it to an open wound or your eye, you'll probably get infected. I don't mean to be rude, but Ebola is just not that easily transmitted. It's transmitted the way AIDS is transmitted. Is the UPS guy going to give you AIDS?


----------



## tsrwivey

emilysometimes said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but Ebola is just not that easily transmitted. It's transmitted the way AIDS is transmitted. Is the UPS guy going to give you AIDS?


I don't mean to be rude & I'm no doctor either but I do know to type "mode of transmission" into a search engine. First, you don't "get" AIDS. You get the HIV virus which then later, MUCH later, causes AIDS. HIV is transmitted through sex, needles, or from mother to unborn child. You don't get HIV through casual contact with an infected individual. According to the CDC, http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/

*When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes) with

blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, feces, vomit, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
infected animals
Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats.
Healthcare providers caring for Ebola patients and the family and friends in close contact with Ebola patients are at the highest risk of getting sick because they may come in contact with infected blood or body fluids of sick patients.

Exposure to Ebola can occur in healthcare settings where hospital staff are not wearing appropriate protective equipment, including masks, gowns, and gloves and eye protection.*

Because Ebola is present in saliva, poop, pee, & vomit, & enters the body via broken skin (paper cut, scratch) or mucus membranes (nose, mouth), YES you could get it Ebola from the UPS man. Unless you're having sex with or swapping needles with your UPS man, you won't be catching HIV from him.


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/01/us-health-ebola-usa-idUSKCN0HP2F720141001

*Up to 18 exposed to U.S. Ebola patient, including children*



> Health experts were observing up to 18 people, including children, who had contact with the first person to be diagnosed with the deadly Ebola virus in the United States, officials said on Wednesday.
> 
> Confirmation that a man who flew to Texas from Liberia later fell ill with the hemorrhagic fever prompted U.S. health officials to take steps to contain the virus, which has killed at least 3,338 people in Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea, the World Health Organization said.
> 
> The patient was evaluated initially last Friday and sent home from Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital with antibiotics, a critical missed opportunity that could result in others being exposed to the virus, infectious disease experts said.
> 
> The man was admitted to the same hospital on Sunday, where he was in serious condition, a spokeswoman said. The hospital cited the man's privacy as the reason for not identifying him, but the Associated Press gave his name as Thomas Eric Duncan.
> 
> Five Dallas-area students were being monitored for possible exposure to Ebola after coming into contact with the man over the weekend, Dallas officials said. A Dallas County health official said 12-18 people were being monitored because of possible contact with the patient.
> 
> "The students did not have any symptoms and so the odds of them passing on any sort of virus is very low," Mike Miles, Dallas Independent School District superintendent, told a news conference.
> 
> Miles said the five had been in school since then but were now at home. He said the schools would be staffed with additional health professionals and classes would remain in session.
> 
> Texas officials said health workers who took care of the patient had so far tested negative for the virus and there were no other suspected cases in the state. Texas Governor Rick Perry told a news conference he was confident the virus would be contained, as did other officials.
> 
> "People can be confident here in this country that we have the medical infrastructure in place to prevent the broad spread of Ebola," White House spokesman Josh Earnest said on CNN.
> 
> U.S. stocks fell sharply. Airline and hotel company shares dropped over concerns that Ebola's spread outside Africa might curtail travel. Drugmakers with experimental Ebola treatments in the pipeline saw their shares rise.
> 
> Anyone who might have had contact with the patient will be closely monitored for the next 21 days, the time it can take for symptoms to appear.
> 
> "We have a seven-person team in Dallas today helping to review that with the family and make sure we identify everyone that could have had contact with him," Dr. Thomas Frieden, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), said in an interview with NBC TV's "Today" show.
> 
> Ebola spreads through contact with bodily fluids like blood or saliva, which health experts say limits its potential to infect others, unlike airborne diseases. Still, the long window of time before patients exhibit signs of infection, such as fever, vomiting and diarrhea, means an infected person can travel without detection.
> 
> While past outbreaks killed as many as 90 percent of victims, the current epidemic's fatality rate has averaged about 50 percent in West Africa.
> 
> *FLIGHT PATH*
> 
> _The patient in the United States arrived in Texas on Sept. 20, and first sought treatment six days later, according to the CDC. The Liberian government said that the man showed no signs of fever or other symptoms of Ebola when he left Liberia on Sept. 19. A Liberian official said the man traveled through Brussels to the United States._
> 
> Several leading U.S. airlines said they were in close contact with federal health officials about Ebola-related travel concerns.
> 
> On Wednesday, officials repeated a call to healthcare workers to be vigilant in screening patients in the United States for possible signs of the virus.
> 
> "If you have someone who's been in West Africa in the past 21 days and they've got a fever or other symptoms that might be consistent with Ebola, immediately isolate them, get them tested," Frieden told NBC.
> 
> Meanwhile, World Bank President Jim Yong Kim, the first public health expert to lead the institution, said fighting Ebola means confronting inequality, as people in poor countries have less access to knowledge and infrastructure for treating the sick and containing it.
> 
> _(Additional reporting by Jon Herskovitz in Austin, Texas; Writing by Grant McCool; Editing by Jonathan Oatis and Howard Goller)
> _


From FaceBook - a picture of _Thomas Eric Duncan_ believed to be the person infected.


----------



## emilysometimes

mike_dippert said:


> Ebola spreads through infected fluids coming in contact with mucus membranes just like HIV. The differences is HIV doesn't survive very long (minutes) outside the body, and is primarily transmitted through blood and semen.
> 
> It seems Ebola survives even in dried fluids (and a wider variety of fluids) and for much longer periods of time.


I hadn't read that. There certainly is a lot of conflicting information out there. I live less than an hour from Dallas and am praying for a good outcome to all this.


----------



## NaeKid

My understanding of transmission is that it is present even in "cured" people for upto weeks afterwards. One report that I read stated that ebola can live in the semen of a male for upto 21 days after they are cured and from that semen, can infect any female that they have sex with.

I have also read that if someone sneezes on their hand and they touch a door-knob that you then touch with your bare hand, the virus could be transmitted into your body through a hangnail, touching your lunch (food), touching your eyes or nose (itchy) ... 

The only thing that I have found so far that can protect you from ebola is to stay in a sterilized environment. Your vehicle, if it hasn't been contaminated is safe. Your house, if it hasn't been contaminated is also safe. 

If you are at work or going to the bank, or going to the grocery-store or ... those places may or may not be safe. Visiting public washrooms would not be considered safe. Pubs / bars would not be considered safe. Pumping gasoline into your vehicle, touching the key-pad or the pump-handle or ... would not be considered safe. Any place that you do not have direct control over could be a possible transmission location.


Today, the public areas might be safe. Tomorrow, who knows ...


----------



## BillM

*If I was*

If I was a radical jihadist, I would get Ebola and purposely spread it in the USA .

Think how many people could be infected with Ebola before I succumbed to it my self.

Before any of you chastise me for giving them the idea, just realize that if I can think of this, they already have thought about it.


----------



## Tweto

Even though the government officials are sticking to their guns and saying that you can only get Ebola from direct contact with bodily fluids, there numerous technical reports that confirm that Ebola can be transmitted by sneezing and coughing. Plus on top of this the coughed droplets will be contagious up to 3 weeks and can even survive dried. That makes Ebola aerosol transmittable and many more times more serious the HIV.

Here is some serious food for thought. HIV is very hard to transmit, but we had a patient zero for HIV(flight attendant). We could not stop HIV and today (according to WHO) 1.7 million people died from HIV world wide in 2013. In the US over 300,000 died from HIV in 2013. We have never cured HIV and it still continues to infect.

Every body is thinking about Dallas, but as we speak there is probably another person that just arrived at Chicago or Atlanta or any town USA that has the virus. Two weeks from now the news will stop reporting on Dallas and be talking about the 30 people in another city that have been confirmed. This will continue as long as we have aircraft bringing people from Africa.

In my opinion Ebola could become the biggest threat to the US.


----------



## Tweto

BillM said:


> If I was a radical jihadist, I would get Ebola and purposely spread it in the USA .
> 
> Think how many people could be infected with Ebola before I succumbed to it my self.
> 
> Before any of you chastise me for giving them the idea, just realize that if I can think of this, they already have thought about it.


I have been hearing about using Ebola as a terrorist weapon for more then 5 years. In fact, the US defense department have successfully weaponized it in a powder form. All they need to do is get a crop duster.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

OK, this ebola infected P O S knew he was infected. He helped his landlord carry his daughter to the clinic and she died the next day. What does he do? He immediately caught a plane to the states where he could get the best care. He didn't care that he would infect his sister, her kids and God knows who else. Those children in the house have been attending 4 different schools. Who knows how many he will wind up infecting. This is what Sawyer was trying to do before he died in a foreign country. How many others will do the same when they know they are infected? Close the danged airports!! Don't let them spread it!! AND stop lying to us!!


----------



## Gians

Hooch said:


> View attachment 9304
> 
> 
> Some good reads..they are about 10 years old at least but ...very interestimg reads..


:bump:
Yes very good reads! 
"The Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of Balance" by Laurie Garrett
"BioHazard" by Ken Alibek
And if you want to really scare the daylights out of yourself, the section in "The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston, where Charles Monet is sick with Ebola on a commercial flight should do it.

added: The whole idea of passing out antibiotics when they may not be needed or starting then stopping them is covered in 'The Coming Plague', we are just asking for trouble down the road.


----------



## northstarprepper

First, I would just like to say that both Houston and Dallas are hub airports for more than one international air carriers. It is not unusual that Ebola showed up there. Other airports that are also hubs for international flights are in New York, New Jersey, Boston, Miami, Philadelphia, Los Angeles, Seattle, Honolulu, San Francisco, Minneapolis, Atlanta, Salt Lake City, Chicago, and so on. You get the idea that just about every major U.S. city is at risk for this same type of event to occur.

The second point I wanted to share was that I read a story from the Daily Caller today that said 13,500 people from the three countries in western Africa hardest hit by this Ebola outbreak hold visas to enter the U.S. right now. Here is the link:

http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/01/us-visas-held-by-13500-people-in-three-ebola-countries/

Now if that doesn't make you scared, nothing will. In the article, it states that many of the wealthy people over there are being invited to come for free healthcare or treatment if they get sick, and for having babies so the child will be an American citizen. Sickening. The criminals in D.C. need to change the laws now.


----------



## NaeKid

Canada has decided to start screening ... after how long???? Too long!

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/polit...se-preparing-labs-flagging-at-risk-passengers

*Canada's Ebola response: boost labs, flag at-risk air passengers*



> A day after the first Ebola case was confirmed in the United States, Canadian officials said the federal government is flagging travellers entering the country from West Africa, preparing more labs to test for the virus, and telling doctors which symptoms to watch for.
> 
> "I want to assure all Canadians that the risk of Ebola remains low," Dr. Gregory Taylor, Canada's Chief Public Health Officer, said on Wednesday. "Our No. 1 priority is to ensure that Canadians are protected."
> 
> "In the chance of suspected cases, we can take direct action," said Health Minister Rona Ambrose, adding that no cases in Canada have been confirmed. Taylor said roughly 20 people have been tested for Ebola in Canada, with none testing positive.
> 
> There are no direct flights from West Africa to Canada, but Taylor said border agents will receive a notice on their computer screens when they scan a passport belonging to someone who has travelled through the region. When border agents see the notice, they are to ask whether the traveller feels ill.
> 
> Taylor didn't say whether this information will also come from the airlines. But he said officials are also reminding airlines how to detect ill passengers.
> 
> If flight attendants suspect someone is ill, they phone Canada Border Services Agency officials, who dispatch a quarantine agent, normally a nurse. Taylor said that under the Quarantine Act, the agent boards the plane and checks for symptoms.
> 
> If the agent believes the person has Ebola, the passenger is either removed and put directly in an ambulance or is ordered to visit a doctor within three days, during which time the person in monitored.
> 
> Taylor admitted that it's possible someone with Ebola who doesn't have symptoms could enter Canada. But noted it takes officials only three hours to test for the disease.
> 
> Canada's National Microbiology Laboratory in Winnipeg can test for Ebola, as can a lab in Quebec. Taylor said labs will soon be able to as well in British Columbia, Alberta, Ontario and Nova Scotia.
> 
> Taylor said doctors are also being reminded to check for the virus's symptoms, and ask patients whether they have recently travelled to Africa. An infected person can take 21 days to present symptoms.
> 
> *Donated vaccines, gear delayed*
> 
> The more than $2.5 million in protective equipment Canada has donated to the World Health Organization continues to face delays in reaching West Africa, as do the 800 to 1,000 doses of the experimental vaccine ZMapp.
> 
> Taylor said in one example, face masks to protect health workers haven't been able to reach the region because of limited flights into affected countries.
> 
> He said the donated gear and experimental vaccines are intended for health workers only, because supplies are limited and health workers come into contact with multiple people.
> 
> The Public Health Agency of Canada sent a mobile laboratory to Sierra Leone in June, where three staff were working until an Ebola outbreak at their hotel. The lab is now also being used by Doctors Without Borders, Ambrose said, while other Canadian are helping on the ground.
> 
> "We are hoping to see more Canadian physicians go over but we want to make sure it's done in a co-ordinated fashion," said Ambrose. She added it is harder to find doctors who will go abroad.
> 
> The Canadian government has also donated $5.4 million to relief organizations.
> 
> *U.S. case*
> 
> The first confirmed case of Ebola in North America was confirmed Tuesday, when U.S. officials said a man who flew from Liberia to Dallas, Texas arrived with the disease on Sept. 20. The country's top doctor talked down concerns of a domestic epidemic.
> 
> "We're stopping it in its tracks in this country," said Thomas Frieden, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> Frieden noted that Ebola can only spread when infected people have symptoms, and only through bodily fluids and animals. He said that because all passengers on the Texas-bound flight had their temperature checked before boarding - and the man did not present any symptoms - there was no risk he had infected other passengers.
> 
> Taylor, who became Canada's top doctor last week, stressed Wednesday that the U.S. Ebola case was the first to be confirmed outside Africa.
> 
> The World Health Organization says at least 6,500 cases of the disease have been reported in Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone, accounting for more than 3,000 deaths.


... and then after screening ... they have three days (or so) to infect others.

[Sarcasm ON]

GREAT!!!!

[Sarcasm OFF]


----------



## BillS

Grimm said:


> Is there a way the citizens of this country can establish a militia based martial law against the feds? This way we can decide the airports need to be closed and not have to rely on the goobermint to do anything?!?


No, for a lot of reasons. The federal government doesn't want to give up control of anything. In this case, I believe the globalists and Obama want to deliberately let it spread. If it gets bad enough it would be a perfect excuse for martial law.


----------



## Tweto

Patient zero came here from Liberia for only one reason to get medical help from a US hospital because he knew he had Ebola. Let's expand this, when he recovers from Ebola, he will contact all his friends back in Liberia and tell them that if you think you have been infected jump onto a plane to the US and they will take good care of you. All they have to do is lie to get on the plane and in a week or so they will be contaminating another 20 or 30 people back in the US.

I'll bet that the brain trusts at the CDC and the White House didn't think about this.


----------



## mamabear2012

Fabulous! Now they're saying he spent time at Dulles Airport as well. The circle widens. http://www.wjla.com/articles/2014/10/ebola-patient-initially-sent-home-despite-telling-hospital-he-came-from-liberia-had-contact-with-kid.html


----------



## RevWC

Pestilence: a fatal epidemic disease

Revelation:6:7-8 

7 And when he had opened the fourth seal, I heard the voice of the fourth beast say, Come and see.

8 And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him. And power was given unto them over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with sword, and with hunger, and with death, and with the beasts of the earth.


Matthew:24:7

For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom: and there shall be famines, and pestilences, and earthquakes, in divers places.


----------



## northstarprepper

Yes, patient zero flew from Liberia to Brussels to Washington D.C. and on to Dallas. He flew United from Europe to the U.S. and on to Texas. United announced the flight numbers and that they are attempting to contact all passengers and crew to alert them that they were on the flights that carried this patient to Dallas. They were not forced to do this, and actually did it contrary to the wishes of the government. I am not sure if they are attempting to blunt any future lawsuits or just trying to gain PR points.

In the article I referenced earlier about 13,500 visas being granted to people from Liberia, Sierra Leone, and Guinea, the writer seemed to be saying that our government was encouraging the wealthy people of those nations and the government employees to come to America if they knew they might be infected, in order to get free medical care. At least that is how I understood the article to read. It pretty much turned my stomach because it seemed to be inviting them to bring Ebola here to infect Americans...as if them receiving free healthcare was more important than our lives. I sure hope I was reading that wrong. Otherwise...

Oh, and Rev, in both the English Standard Versions and the New American Standard Versions of the Bible (the two translations known for their most exact word for word translations of the original Greek to English) Revelation 6:8 reads: "...to kill with sword, and with hunger, and with pestilence..." That Greek word can be translated either as "death" or "pestilence" which I found interesting as I studied Revelation. I prefer the NKJV myself and I know many prefer the KJV only, but that argument is for another time and place.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs103/en/

<<<People remain infectious as long as their blood and body fluids, including semen and breast milk, contain the virus. Men who have recovered from the disease can still transmit the virus through their semen for up to 7 weeks after recovery from illness.>>>


----------



## lazydaisy67

I'm not getting on a damn bus. These pukes (no pun intended) have ALLOWED this to happen, maybe even planned it. We are far too powerful in our current state and a clear and present danger to their "plans", whatever those are. I'm serious, I think this is the first stage in crippling the nation so that they can then swoop in and be the 'savior' somehow. I'm not gettin on a damn bus. I'm not going to a quarantine center. You can shoot me, G.I. Joe, but I'm not going and neither are my kids.


----------



## RevWC

This is rich..

"Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital sent Duncan home on September 26 despite telling a nurese he had traveled to the United States from Ebola-ravaged West Africa. (ABC)

Thomas Duncan was vomiting wildly outside of this apartment on the way to the hospital.
Yahoo reported:

Two days after he was sent home from a Dallas hospital, the man who is the first person to be diagnosed with Ebola in the United States was seen vomiting on the ground outside an apartment complex as he was bundled into an ambulance.

“His whole family was screaming. He got outside and he was throwing up all over the place,” resident Mesud Osmanovic, 21, said on Wednesday, describing the chaotic scene before the man was admitted to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital on Sunday where he is in serious condition.

The hospital cited the man’s privacy as the reason for not identifying him. However, Gee Melish, who said he was a family friend, identified the man in Texas infected with Ebola as Thomas Eric Duncan.

Duncan’s sister Mai Wureh told the Associated Press it was her brother who is at the center of the country’s latest Ebola scare."


----------



## ETXgal

Yes, I read that about him vomiting wildly outside the apartment complex. I cannot imagine what those in that apartment complex are feeling right now. I hope they had a crew to come dig it all up, and burn it. The apartment he was in will need a complete clean up. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that complex. I still feel in a way that this is all a bad dream, and I will wake up, and be quite relieved. But sadly, it is as real as it gets. I am still quite perturbed by this whole scenario. They still won't secure the border, stop flights, or quarantine those who come here. They should not allow ANYONE who is not an American citizen to even fly here. (from infected countries) Those that are citizens should have to go through a mandatory quarantine for the prescribed time period, before allowing them to join the population, and move about freely.


----------



## Zanazaz

Here's another link: [URL="http://news.yahoo.com/traveler-liberia-first-ebola-patient-diagnosed-u-003007621--finance.html"[/URL]

This is a big mess. The "doctors and experts" keep saying it's not airborne, BUT ARE THEY POSITIVE it isn't? Not a single reporter will ask them how they know it isn't airborne.


----------



## Genevieve

I've read on FB ( yea I know lol) where people think that the hospitals here will be able to take care of everyone and they'll survive. I just shake my head. My husband works at the local hospital. There might be a handful ( or less I would say) in each dept that knows what the hell they're doing and what is going on in general and for me the LAST place I would want to go is our hospital here.

Apparently this Duncan flew into Dulles and then caught a connecting flight so that means he was walking thru the airport to get to the other gate.
My area has a LARGE number of people who work in the dc/balt metro area. If they pick it up down there they'll bring it home here where they live ( oh yay....not)


Everyone has to remember that the gov and the organizations will lie to the public in a heart beat. They'll do it up until there are folks dead in the streets because they can't be wrong and they'll do it to cover their own butts and to hell with others. They'll also lie to the public to stem any panic and the problems that would result from that.

The best thing to do is to get all you need now and stay home when you think it's necessary. Thats what I plan on doing


----------



## Tweto

mike_dippert said:


> Monkey tests. They've kept infected monkeys in close proximity to healthy monkeys and nothing happened. Obviously that doesn't guarantee it's not airborne, but it's good evidence.
> 
> I'm very curious about transmission through sneezing. Can it survive in specs of saliva floating through air?


The Reston strain of Ebola was airborne and killed monkeys in different rooms in a large building. The virus had to go through the ventilation ducts to infect. Since Reston Ebola was verified to be airborne, we know that Ebola has proven that it can become airborne. BTW all the humans working in that building tested positive for the virus but the Reston strain would not make humans sick.

The official test for an airborne virus was designed and started in 1942. The test has been called obsolete because some scientists said that the test only detects virus's from back then and and some of the new strains may not be detected to be airborne in the same test even though it is expected to be airborne.

I have read several reports that Ebola can transmitted in very small droplets. this will make it transmittable by coughing and sneezing and some reports have stated this. What makes Ebola so dangerous is how long it can survive outside of the host. By some reports Ebola can survive weeks. 
.


----------



## tsrwivey

ETXgal said:


> Yes, I read that about him vomiting wildly outside the apartment complex.


Warning! What I'm about to say is gross so if you're eating come back later!

What happened to the vomit? Did someone clean it up? Was it where others could've stepped in it & carried Ebola into their homes & cars on the bottom of their shoes. Or on a school bus? Did someone's pet lick it & is now a carrier? Or maybe a wild animal like a raccoon ate it & is now a carrier? Or a homeless dog or cat? Did it get washed away into the ground water?


----------



## Tweto

Genevieve said:


> I've read on FB ( yea I know lol) where people think that the hospitals here will be able to take care of everyone and they'll survive. I just shake my head. My husband works at the local hospital. There might be a handful ( or less I would say) in each dept that knows what the hell they're doing and what is going on in general and for me the LAST place I would want to go is our hospital here.
> 
> Apparently this Duncan flew into Dulles and then caught a connecting flight so that means he was walking thru the airport to get to the other gate.
> My area has a LARGE number of people who work in the dc/balt metro area. If they pick it up down there they'll bring it home here where they live ( oh yay....not)
> 
> Everyone has to remember that the gov and the organizations will lie to the public in a heart beat. They'll do it up until there are folks dead in the streets because they can't be wrong and they'll do it to cover their own butts and to hell with others. They'll also lie to the public to stem any panic and the problems that would result from that.
> 
> The best thing to do is to get all you need now and stay home when you think it's necessary. Thats what I plan on doing


The hospitals will only be able to handle so many Ebola patients and give them first rate care. There will be a point where the care will have to be reduced because of the lack of medical staff. I have heard that one Ebola patient can require up to 35 medical staff for weeks. The total number of medical staff a hospital has will determine the quality care and the number of Ebola patients they can handle before we become just another third world medical provider.

As far as trusting the government, while I'm typing this I have Imus on the TV and Alan Colmes was just asked "can you trust the government" he said "no". If a democrat that has been defending the Obama administration for 6 years says that you can not believe any official with the government then you can carve this in stone.


----------



## Geek999

Tweto said:


> The hospitals will only be able to handle so many Ebola patients and give them first rate care. There will be a point where the care will have to be reduced because of the lack of medical staff. I have heard that one Ebola patient can require up to 35 medical staff for weeks. The total number of medical staff a hospital has will determine the quality care and the number of Ebola patients they can handle before we become just another third world medical provider.
> 
> As far as trusting the government, while I'm typing this I have Imus on the TV and Alan Colmes was just asked "can you trust the government" he said "no". If a democrat that has been defending the Obama administration for 6 years says that you can not believe any official with the government then you can carve this in stone.


In case you didn't notice LEOs are government employees and there are people here who will trust anything they say.

There is no reason you should have ever trusted government, or any representative of government at any level. Our founding fathers didn't trust the government they created, let alone the one they rebelled against.


----------



## ETXgal

My thoughts exactly. The only safe thing to do would be to send a hazmat crew out, and get a huge area surrounding the vomit, and it should have been done immediately. Now that they know for sure it was Ebola, that precious time period may be over. Bulldozers, tons of bleach, rope off the entire area, maybe even use flamethrowers and set a controlled burn. Better yet take all of the material and burn it in an incinerator. (in an area away from high population centers too) They could also treat it like an asbestos area, put an air tight tent surrounding it until all of the material is picked up. Then it needs to be gone over with a fine tooth comb, by those in full protection gear, not Tyvek suits either. The same scenarios were playing in my mind. If they didn't act right away, they had better get ready for many more patients. That is why I was so alarmed when I read that he was wildly vomiting there. Terrible situation all the way around...



tsrwivey said:


> Warning! What I'm about to say is gross so if you're eating come back later!
> 
> What happened to the vomit? Did someone clean it up? Was it where others could've stepped in it & carried Ebola into their homes & cars on the bottom of their shoes. Or on a school bus? Did someone's pet lick it & is now a carrier? Or maybe a wild animal like a raccoon ate it & is now a carrier? Or a homeless dog or cat? Did it get washed away into the ground water?


----------



## Quills

They're discussing whether or not it may now be transmissible by air:

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-20341423


----------



## NaeKid

Tweto said:


> *Patient zero came here from Liberia for only one reason to get medical help from a US hospital because he knew he had Ebola.* Let's expand this, when he recovers from Ebola, he will contact all his friends back in Liberia and tell them that if you think you have been infected jump onto a plane to the US and they will take good care of you. All they have to do is lie to get on the plane and in a week or so they will be contaminating another 20 or 30 people back in the US.
> 
> I'll bet that the brain trusts at the CDC and the White House didn't think about this.


I think you are right

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/ebola-patients-texas-contacts-zoom-80-authorities



> The number of people who came into contact with Texas Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan has zoomed from as many as 18 to 80, health officials in Texas announced in a statement today.
> 
> Duncan, a Liberian man who is the first person diagnosed with Ebola in the United States, is being treated in an isolation unit at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas after being brought to the hospital by ambulance earlier this week.
> 
> Medical authorities initially said that they were interviewing and monitoring 12 to 18 people, including five children, who had been in contact with Duncan since he arrived Sept. 19. But today Dallas Health Director Zack Thompson told ABC News affiliate WFAA that 80 people who may have come in contact with Duncan are being interviewed.
> 
> Thompson said four or five members of Duncan's family are under a "control order" to stay inside their homes.
> 
> It's not clear if these four or five people under the control order are the five school age children who were told to stay home from school.
> 
> Dr. David Lakey, Texas health commissioner, talked addressed the control order.
> 
> "We have tried and true protocols to protect the public and stop the spread of this disease," Lakey said in the statement. "This order gives us the ability to monitor the situation in the most meticulous way."
> 
> Authorities say the family members do not currently have symptoms of Ebola, which include fever above 100.5 degrees, headache, nausea, diarrhea or abdominal pain. The order will continue until at least Oct. 19.
> 
> Thompson said he was aware of news reports that Duncan had been vomiting before being admitted to the hospital, but said he was not concerned about the vomiting.
> 
> Duncan flew from Liberia to Brussels on Sept. 19. He continued to Washington's Dulles Airport, before flying to the Dallas-Fort Worth Airport on a United Airlines flight.
> 
> Authorities with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have said airline passengers and flight crew members aren't at risk for Ebola because Duncan wasn't exhibiting symptoms until days later, but his diagnosis has left residents in Dallas on edge, with scrutiny for Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital, which allowed the man to leave after he told a nurse he had come from West Africa.
> 
> Duncan returned to the hospital by ambulance two days later. He remains in an isolation unit, listed in serious condition.
> 
> Mark Lester, the executive vice president of Texas Health Resources, said a communication issue was responsible for the lapse.
> 
> "Regretfully, that information was not fully communicated throughout the full team," Lester said.
> 
> Five children who members of Duncan's family have also been told to stay home
> 
> Authorities also scrubbed down area schools , trying to contain the disease's spread.
> 
> Duncan spoke on the phone Wednesday with family members who live near Charlotte, N.C.
> 
> "We talked today (with Duncan) and we prayed together with his mother and sister here," said Joe Weeks, who lives with Duncan's sister Mai.
> 
> Weeks said that the family is concerned that Duncan was admitted to the hospital and put in isolation on Sunday, but hasn't received the experimental Ebola drugs.
> 
> "I don't understand why he is not getting the Zmapp," Weeks said.
> 
> The manufacturer of the drug has said they have run out of the experimental medicine.
> 
> * Duncan's former boss in Monrovia, Liberia, said the patient had been his driver for the last year or two until he abruptly left his job in early September.
> 
> "I really don't know," why he left, Henry Brunson, general manager of Safeway Cargo, told ABC News. "He didn't resign. He just left the office. He just walked away."
> 
> Brunson didn't know where Duncan went until he saw him on the news as the Ebola patient in Dallas, Texas.*
> 
> Duncan's identity emerged as Texas health officials outlined efforts to track and monitor the people Duncan was in contact with since becoming sick over the weekend.
> 
> Dr. Tom Frieden, director of the Centers for Disease and Control and Prevention, said Wednesday there is a seven-person team in Dallas working with the local health department and the hospital to identify people who came into contact with Duncan.
> 
> Three ambulance crew members who brought Duncan to the hospital were also tested for Ebola. The tests were negative, but the crew members were sent home and will be monitored for the next three weeks, the city said in a statement.
> 
> Frieden has said he believes the disease will be "stopped in its tracks" in this country.
> 
> Although American Ebola patients have been treated in the United States prior to this diagnosis, they all contracted Ebola in West Africa. Ebola has killed more than 3,300 people, with nearly 7,200 cases reported since the outbreak began in March.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102048219

*What preppers are doing about Ebola*

If you need to top off supplies, do so asap. The people who have no preps will be buying in droves. Now there is a story talking about it online. You need to see how much PPE preppers have been buying up. I picked up two more bottles of bleach yesterday. It was the last the store had, in the regular bleach only.


----------



## Tweto

On Imus in the morning he interviewed Dr Scott Gottlieb (former head of the FDA). He said that Ebola is aerosol transmittable and you can get it through sneezing and coughing. Imus asked "why is the government only saying that you can only get it through bodily fluids" Dr Gottlieb said that the government has always practiced limiting panic and while he was at the FDA he was in some of the meetings when they said to contain panic.

He also said that Ebola is transmittable before they have symptoms. It is more difficult to get it but you can still get Ebola from a host long before they show any signs of the disease. 

The Doctor added that he expects out-breaks of Ebola by the end of Oct in several different locations in Europe and the US and some of these out-breaks will be uncontrollable.


----------



## Davarm

If your local stores are out of liquid bleach, stop by Wally's or a Pool Supply store and pick up a box of HTH or "Pool Shock" if you dont already have it.


----------



## ETXgal

Mike, it is my understanding the strain in Dallas is Zaire.


----------



## goshengirl

Are there *STILL *no travel restrictions? How, after this, can there not be???

No travel restrictions before could be chalked up to incompetence. But now? Now it's duplicity. Our government is 100% complicit in the deaths that will occur.


----------



## lazydaisy67

I hope, and maybe this goes without saying, that if anybody from this group in Texas or otherwise makes the decision to pull their kids out of school they will post that here as a heads up for the rest of us.


----------



## ETXgal

http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/01/white-house-we-wont-stop-ebola-carriers-coming-to-us/

*White House: We Won't Stop People From Ebola-Stricken Countries Coming To US*

Well there ya have it. Total gross negligence, in my opinion.


----------



## mbohunter

I am praying i know when tye right time is to stop going to work and pull my son out of school. At that point we will stop leaving the house for anything/everything.


----------



## Grimm

ETXgal said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2014/10/01/white-house-we-wont-stop-ebola-carriers-coming-to-us/
> 
> *White House: We Won't Stop People From Ebola-Stricken Countries Coming To US*
> 
> Well there ya have it. Total gross negligence, in my opinion.


I threw up when I read that.


----------



## MamaTo3

Watching Anderson Cooper in CNN. He just said that Thomas Duncan wasn't vomiting while at the woman's apartment, but that he did have diarrhea and that he was going to the bathroom a lot before he was taken away by ambulance. So, now do we have Ebola in the sewer system? 
I know sewage is treated, but the two doctors they brought back made up to 40 bags a day of waste. The waste had to be taken away and incinerated. What if someone in Dallas has a plumbing problem and some of this sewage backs up into their home? 
Sorry, my brain is just coming up with all kinds of 'what if's' right now.

The quarantined lady also says she still had the towels and sheets that he used. The CDC has come by but didn't take anything to dispose of it. They just gave her a jug of bleach.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## northstarprepper

In multiple reports today, I read that the victim vomited outside of his apartment, perhaps multiple times. He also vomited in the ambulance. What multiple people are wondering about in Dallas right now is, "Who cleaned up the vomit outside the apartments and what did they do with the waste?" Also, is that person being monitored by the health department/CDC? 

Multiple news reports now say he contacted between 80-100 people while possibly having symptoms. This man is an idiot. He knew he was carrying an Ebola victim and then flew to America. He then was around many, many people while feeling feverish with diarrhea, the initial symptoms of Ebola. He knew, and he still exposed his family, friends, and children. What an ass.


----------



## MamaTo3

Person in Hawaii being tested. 
http://khon2.com/2014/10/01/patient...u-hospital-officials-say-ebola-a-possibility/



> The Department of Health has confirmed a patient is currently in isolation and undergoing testing in Honolulu.
> 
> The Hawaii Nurses Association said the person is being treated at The Queen's Medical Center.
> 
> Officials told KHON2 Ebola is a possibility, however the patient has yet to be specifically tested for the virus.
> 
> "We are early in the investigation of a patient - very, very early - who we're investigating that might have Ebola," said Dr. Melissa Viray, deputy state epidemiologist. "It's very possible that they do and they have Ebola. I think it's also more likely that they have another condition that presents with similar symptoms."
> 
> Dr. Viray said the patient could have a number of illnesses including Ebola, flu, malaria and typhoid.
> 
> Dr. Viray wouldn't confirm any details about the patient, symptoms, or if the person had recently traveled to West Africa. But she did say red flags for Ebola include fever and recent travel to that area.
> 
> "Why is this person being isolated?" KHON2 asked.
> 
> "What we've asked the hospitals to tell us about is anyone with a travel history, and anyone with a fever. And when those things come together, we've asked them to be very careful and in an abundance of caution while you're working, for whatever else might be going on, also make sure you isolate against Ebola, just in case," she said.
> 
> "So it sounds like this person does have a fever and recently traveled to West Africa," KHON2 asked.
> 
> "Again, I can't be the one to confirm that," Dr. Viray said.
> 
> The patient is currently being kept in a regular room, and anyone who goes in or out must wear protective gear, officials said.
> 
> "They're monitoring who goes in and out of that room, and making sure that everybody is as safe as possible, while the patient is being evaluated for Ebola and what other conditions that patient might have," Dr. Viray said.
> 
> "Should the public concerned?" KHON2 asked.
> 
> "No, absolutely not. Like I said, this is a possible case we're investigating. We don't know if this is Ebola or a number of other conditions," she said.
> 
> Health officials say it's too early to say if the person will be tested for Ebola.
> 
> There are 1,400 nurses assigned to work at The Queen's Medical Center. The hospital has assured them that procedures are in place to protect them while the patient is being monitored.
> 
> A message sent to all employees Wednesday said that the hospital is "evaluating a patient for possible symptoms that may be consistent with Ebola."
> 
> The union that represents the nurses was tipped off about the message Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> Joan Craft, president of the Hawaii Nurses Association, immediately contacted the hospital for assurance that safety procedures are in place to protect her members.
> 
> "Blood and fluid procedures are safe, but there are a lot of contagious things you can come in contact with," she told KHON2. "Ebola is very frightening, but procedures are safe, and we just want to make sure everyone knows that."
> 
> The HNA also wanted to make sure that if someone is pregnant or otherwise uncomfortable dealing with the patient, that he or she does not have to be involved in the monitoring of the patient.
> 
> Experts gave us that reassurance last month and said then that unless you traveled to an area that was experiencing an outbreak, the risk of contracting Ebola is very low.
> 
> There is no room designed specifically for Ebola at The Queen's Medical Center, but the hospital says it is equipped to deal with the virus if needed.
> 
> "If someone showed up in the ER with suspected Ebola symptoms, they would immediately be placed in an isolation room," Erlaine Bello, The Queen's Medical Center infectious disease specialist, previously told KHON2. "The door would be closed at all times. There would be a facilities log kept of everyone who entered the room and anyone who entered the room at a minimum would be wearing gloves, eye protection, goggles and a mask, and impermeable gown."
> 
> Dr. Bello said major hospitals and the health department have a good relationship with the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and that the state itself has the resources and the expertise to handle a case of Ebola if it were to appear here in the islands.


----------



## dixiemama

If we can stop Ebola in its tracks, why has it ballooned in Africa? 

I 100%believe that our government wants this virus here for some nefarious gain.

I also believe 100% that Mr. Duncan knew he was a carrier of the virus and he willingly exposed many people. They need to check his life in Liberia and what associations he has.


----------



## ETXgal

*Doctor dons Ebola protection suit to protest CDC*

*Doctor dons Ebola protection suit to protest CDC*

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/doctor-boards-flight-in-ebola-protection-suit-to-p/nhZk8/

<<<

Dr. Gil Mobley checked in and cleared airport security wearing a mask, goggles, gloves, boots and a hooded white jumpsuit emblazoned on the back with the words, "CDC is lying!"
"If they're not lying, they are grossly incompetent," said Mobley, a microbiologist and emergency trauma physician from Springfield, Mo.
Mobley said the CDC is "sugar-coating" the risk of the virus spreading in the United States.>>>


----------



## emilysometimes

dixiemama said:


> If we can stop Ebola in its tracks, why has it ballooned in Africa?
> 
> I 100%believe that our government wants this virus here for some nefarious gain.
> 
> I also believe 100% that Mr. Duncan knew he was a carrier of the virus and he willingly exposed many people. They need to check his life in Liberia and what associations he has.


 Apparently he lied on the form given him in Liberia asking him if he'd been in contact with anyone with Ebola. He probably just jumped at the chance to be treated in an American hospital and take a 30% chance of dying rather than the 80% chance he'd have in Africa.

I work just north of Dallas and no one that I've spoken to or heard about is freaking out. Most everyone thinks this is just another case of CNN sensationalism.

That being said, a few people did take their kids out of school early yesterday, and there was hardly any bottled water left in my local Kroger last night. It WAS on sale, but still... those empty shelves gave me goosebumps.

Personally I'm much more worried about enterovirus and now the associated paralysis. No one seems to have any clue as to where that came from and what it really is. "Polio-like" is how they're describing it now.


----------



## weedygarden

The five biggest lies about Ebola being pushed by government and mass media

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html##ixzz3F0kChpCe



> (NaturalNews) All the disinformation being spread about Ebola by the U.S. government and the complicit mass media will unfortunately make the Ebola pandemic far worse. That's because the public isn't being told the truth about how Ebola spreads and how individuals can help prevent transmission of the disease.
> 
> At every level of media and government, protecting the financial interests of drug companies appears to be far more important than protecting public health. So people aren't told the truth about how Ebola spreads and how they can increase their ability to survive a global pandemic.
> 
> Here are five of the biggest lies being spread about Ebola right now. Once you've reviewed the lies, learn the truth at www.BioDefense.com
> 
> Lie #1) Ebola won't ever come to the United States
> This lie was shattered just this week when the CDC confirmed Ebola in a hospital patient in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> Not only has Ebola already spread to America, but a top scientist who used to work for the FDA now says this is only the beginning and that Ebola will spread in America. [1]
> 
> As printed in The Extinction Protocol:
> 
> "...it appears several people were exposed before the individual was placed in isolation, and it is quite possible that one or more of his contacts will be infected," he added. What's more, he conceded that it was "only a matter of time" that the swift-killing African virus arrived in the U.S.
> 
> Lie #2) Ebola is only spread via direct contact with body fluids
> This outrageous medical lie may soon cost the lives of millions of innocent people. In truth, Ebola can spread through the air over short distances via aerosols - airborne particles.
> 
> Ebola can also spread via contaminated surfaces. When an infected patient makes contact with a surface such as a doorknob or ATM keypad, they may leave behind the Ebola virus which survives for many minutes or hours in the open, depending on environmental conditions (temperature, humidity, etc.) Another person who touches the same surface may then become instantly infected by simply touching their own eyes, nose or mouth.
> 
> The ability of Ebola to spread via contaminated surfaces is why victims in Africa have become infected by riding in taxi cabs. This also means any form of public transportation -- airplanes, ambulances, subways -- may harbor the virus and accelerate the spread of an outbreak.
> 
> Like all viruses, Ebola is destroyed by sunlight. But it can remain viable for a surprisingly long time in environments where sunlight never reaches -- such as underground subways, which are the perfect breeding grounds for viral transmission.
> 
> Lie #3) Don't worry: Health authorities have everything under control
> The overarching lie about Ebola that's being repeated by the U.S. government is "Don't worry, we have it under control!"
> 
> Of course, the fact that an infected Ebola victim just flew right into the country with Ebola, then walked around the city of Dallas for 10 days while carrying Ebola, utterly belies the false promises of health authorities who claim to have things under control.
> 
> In truth, Ebola is completely out of control which is precisely why its sudden appearance in a Dallas hospital surprised nearly everyone. The sobering fact of the matter is that despite all the money being spent on "homeland security," DHS has no way to stop Ebola from walking right into the USA, including on foot from our wide open southern border.
> 
> If the U.S. government has everything under control, then why did the government just purchase 160,000 Ebola hazmat suits? Why did Obama just recently sign an executive order authorizing the forced government quarantine of anyone showing symptoms of infectious disease?
> 
> While the public can be easily lied to and told everything is under control, behind closed doors at the highest levels of government, everybody knows this pandemic could rapidly become a global killer that no one can stop.
> 
> Lie #4) The only defense against Ebola is a vaccine or a pharmaceutical drug
> This lie may get millions of people killed if the Ebola outbreak gets worse. In a desperate bid to make sure Ebola generates billions of dollars in profits for vaccine makers and pharmaceutical companies, the CDC, FDA and even the FTC routinely censor truthful information about natural treatments that might hold promise (such as colloidal silver).
> 
> Companies that offer extremely beneficial essential oils and colloidal silver products have already been threatened with criminal arrest and prosecution by the FDA. The mainstream media remains complicit in the systematic oppression of natural cures, printing the FDA's propaganda while completely avoiding any balanced reporting that might highlight the extraordinary anti-viral capabilities of many medicinal herbs as I've described in Episode Six of Pandemic Preparedness.
> 
> If we really want to stop the spread of this viral pandemic right now, both government and the media should be urging citizens to boost their immune defenses by consuming more nutritious foods, herbal spices, superfoods and anti-viral plants (which include peppermint, basil, rosemary, cinnamon and oregano, just to name a few).
> 
> Everyone should be immediately urged to make sure they have sufficient vitamin D circulating in their blood, and those who have low vitamin D -- which includes just about everyone in America today -- should be urged to take vitamin D supplements.
> 
> But instead of urging the public to enhance their immune function and boost their natural defenses against Ebola, everyone is ridiculously told to "wash your hands" and wait around for a drug company to introduce an Ebola vaccine.
> 
> Lie #5) Ebola came out of nowhere and was a random fluke of nature
> The modern-day version of Ebola that's so aggressively circulating today may actually be a bioengineered virus, according to one scientist who wrote a front-page story in Liberia's largest newspaper.
> 
> "Ebola is a genetically modified organism (GMO)," declared Dr. Cyril Broderick, Professor of Plant Pathology, in a front-page story published in the Liberian Observer. [2]
> 
> He goes on to explain:
> 
> [Horowitz] confirmed the existence of an American Military-Medical-Industry that conducts biological weapons tests under the guise of administering vaccinations to control diseases and improve the health of "black Africans overseas."
> 
> Further supporting this genetic engineering research claim, the U.S. government patented Ebola in 2010 and now claims intellectual property ownership over all Ebola variants. That patent number is CA2741523A1, viewable at this link.
> 
> Read more about the patenting of Ebola and control over its research in this Natural News article.
> 
> This means the U.S. government claims all control over Ebola research, too, because any research project involving replication of the virus would violate the government's patent.
> 
> In fact, the vastly improved transmission ability of the Ebola strain currently circulating (compared to previous outbreaks in years past) has many people convinced this strain is a "weaponized" variant which either broke through containment protocols at government labs or was intentionally deployed as a population control weapon.
> 
> Several U.S. scientists have openly called for global depopulation using genetically engineered bioweapons such as Ebola. Dr. Eric Pianka of the University of Texas at Austin reportedly advocated the use of Ebola to wipe out 90% of the human population, according to Life Site News. [3]
> 
> It appears he may soon get his wish. If the current Ebola explosion continues, the global population may be in serious jeopardy and many millions could die.
> 
> Those who wish to live through a global pandemic should learn how to get prepared now by listening to the audio chapters at www.BioDefense.com
> 
> Sources for this article include:
> [1] http://theextinctionprotocol.wordpress.com/2...
> 
> [2] http://www.liberianobserver.com/security/ebo...
> 
> [3] http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/fbi-interes...
> 
> Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html##ixzz3F0kWl9Bd


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/ebola/article20888723/

*Liberians plan to prosecute U.S. Ebola patient for lying on screening form *



> Liberian authorities say they plan to prosecute the man infected with Ebola who brought the disease to the United States, saying he lied on his airport health questionnaire.
> 
> Up to 100 people may have had direct or indirect contact with the Dallas patient, the first person to be diagnosed with the deadly virus in the United States, and four of his relatives have been quarantined in their homes as a precaution, health officials said Thursday.
> 
> .....
> 
> *Click the link to read more*


... now they would be able to prosecute, if he survives ...


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...cted-After-Working-in-Ebola-Exposed-Ambulance

Even worse news I'm afraid. This is totally unacceptable. I cannot believe my eyes on this. Someone tell me this is untrue. I still have not heard what they did about the vomit either. Surely the press could ask that simple question???


----------



## MamaTo3

They seem to be avoiding asking the most obvious and important questions. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## northstarprepper

We will all see many empty shelves before this is over, I think. The time is upon us all to be prepared. This may be the beginning or it may fade away. We shall see, but if this does not get you busy, nothing will.


----------



## Grimm

ETXgal said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...cted-After-Working-in-Ebola-Exposed-Ambulance
> 
> Even worse news I'm afraid. This is totally unacceptable. I cannot believe my eyes on this. Someone tell me this is untrue. I still have not heard what they did about the vomit either. Surely the press could ask that simple question???


I wasn't there so this is just my guess but I would bet a resident or neighbor near the apartment just hosed the vomit into the gutter and into the storm drains. 'normal' people don't keep 'pixie dust' in their garages or homes so I doubt it was handled properly.

*Pixie dust is the name used to refer to the commercial spill absorbent used at theme parks.


----------



## Tweto

northstarprepper said:


> We will all see many empty shelves before this is over, I think. The time is upon us all to be prepared. This may be the beginning or it may fade away. We shall see, but if this does not get you busy, nothing will.


I just had the one of my dogs at the vet today. The vet went into a speech about stocking the food shelves and having a generator and enough fuel for a long period of time. I have never told him that I was a prepper and I didn't let on that I knew any thing about prepping. But if my vet is saying to stock up then I can count on a significant number of citizens that will be cleaning off the grocery shelves soon.

I think that right now is the time to stock-up. If you wait, some items could be sold-out.


----------



## Coastal

Word on the local radio station said a guy was brought in to Surrey Memorial hospital by guys in hazmat suits and he apparently was just in from Liberia. Surrey, BC. YIKES! no confirmations yet....


----------



## Quills

Coastal said:


> Word on the local radio station said a guy was brought in to Surrey Memorial hospital by guys in hazmat suits and he apparently was just in from Liberia. Surrey, BC. YIKES! no confirmations yet....


Crap. Time to firm up plans to get BC family out of BC.

Stay safe, Coastal.


----------



## Gians

dixiemama said:


> If we can stop Ebola in its tracks, why has it ballooned in Africa?
> 
> I 100%believe that our government wants this virus here for some nefarious gain.
> 
> I also believe 100% that Mr. Duncan knew he was a carrier of the virus and he willingly exposed many people. They need to check his life in Liberia and what associations he has.


From what I've read it ballooned in Africa because they don't have the medical personnel or facilities to handle any kind of epidemic. Per capita spending on health care is next to nothing. Another factor that played a big role was how they handled their dead and the overall mistrust of Government and foreigners. The eating of Bush Meat may have contributed to the initial infections. Many countries under reported their AIDS problem and other diseases because they feared losing tourist income. In the beginning that was probably a factor in West Africa also...may still be. I could never wish any disease on anyone, but I do think he knew what he was doing by getting out of Dodge and coming here, it probably kept him alive. I hope he recovers real soon, so they can throw his arse in jail for a good long time.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The Liberian gov says they will prosecute him for lying about not being exposed. BUT, Obama signed an executive order that we cannot deport any Liberians.


----------



## readytogo

*Ebola in our city.*

Not long ago I posted about an Ebola case in the USA,is here, experts claim that it will not turn into an epidemic like it is now in Africa according to the news just now, five news cases per hour; if air travel is not control it will spread like wild fire, many countries have done just that.
https://www.internationalsos.com/ebola/index.cfm?content_id=435&language_id=ENG


----------



## goshengirl

So basically our national health security balances on a questionnaire filled out by folks traveling to this country? 

It doesn't seem as if he intended to infect others, he just wanted to survive. I could be wrong about that. The point is, there should be protective mechanisms in place (travel restrictions, quarantines) that protect the nation from this happening. If people feel they stand a better chance of survival in this country, they will come here if they can. Our national security shouldn't depend upon a questionnaire.


----------



## Geek999

SouthCentralUS said:


> The Liberian gov says they will prosecute him for lying about not being exposed. BUT, Obama signed an executive order that we cannot deport any Liberians.


The order about Liberians is much like the order not to deport Haitians after the earthquake there. Sending someone into a disaster area is just inhumane.

However, this guy is currently sick and his survival is in question. I'd say wait until he either survives or not, then figure out what legal action should be done here or in Liberia.

Guantanamo may have just gotten a new purpose.


----------



## northstarprepper

Guantanamo would be a perfect place for quarantine. Nice idea. Doubt Obola would agree though. The guy in Dallas just wanted to survive...yes. But I don't buy the part about he never intended to hurt others. His actions show that he did not care about others. He lied to get on the plane. He spent time around family, friends, and small children for gosh sakes, when he did not feel good. He could not have come from Liberia without knowing the early warning signs of Ebola...sore throat, body aches, fever, headache that gets progressively worse, and that of course is followed by the red eyes, vomiting, diarrhea, perhaps visible bruising, etc. HE KNEW HE WAS SICK AND EXPOSED THOSE PEOPLE TO EBOLA. It's not like he tried to hide in a bedroom, he made no effort to isolate himself. If one of those people dies, he should be tried for murder. He is the lowest of life forms in my opinion.


----------



## RevWC

northstarprepper said:


> Guantanamo would be a perfect place for quarantine. Nice idea. Doubt Obola would agree though. The guy in Dallas just wanted to survive...yes. But I don't buy the part about he never intended to hurt others. His actions show that he did not care about others. He lied to get on the plane. He spent time around family, friends, and small children for gosh sakes, when he did not feel good. He could not have come from Liberia without knowing the early warning signs of Ebola...sore throat, body aches, fever, headache that gets progressively worse, and that of course is followed by the red eyes, vomiting, diarrhea, perhaps visible bruising, etc. HE KNEW HE WAS SICK AND EXPOSED THOSE PEOPLE TO EBOLA. It's not like he tried to hide in a bedroom, he made no effort to isolate himself. If one of those people dies, he should be tried for murder. He is the lowest of life forms in my opinion.


I wonder if he is Islamic?


----------



## Tirediron

the white house would be a much better place to house the quarantine, People there could have imposed air travel rules, at least attempting to control this


----------



## Coastal

No mention of it anywhere else...so either its a load of crap...or it's being kept out of the media.


----------



## northstarprepper

Not sure as to Mr. Duncan's faith. I do believe he chose to come here strictly for the healthcare, knowing he was exposed. I read tonight that he rode in a cab with the pregnant neighbor woman with Ebola to a clinic and then back to her home when the clinic could not accept her because they were full. He knew he was toast, so he got the money together and flew to the U.S. where he had family and where he could get the best healthcare. I would say that he is not likely a terrorist...just trying to stay alive. Unfortunately along the way he exposed children and his family. I just do not respect someone who does that. 

The worst part is, he could not have come here without a visa. Whether it is a tourist visa, work visa, or whatever...our government let him in. The blame is not all on him. The blame is all on Washington D.C. Why are they handing out visas like Halloween candy in countries with a deadly virus killing scores of people every day? Is anyone going to ask that question?


----------



## Zanazaz

tsrwivey said:


> Warning! What I'm about to say is gross so if you're eating come back later!
> 
> What happened to the vomit? Did someone clean it up? Was it where others could've stepped in it & carried Ebola into their homes & cars on the bottom of their shoes. Or on a school bus? Did someone's pet lick it & is now a carrier? Or maybe a wild animal like a raccoon ate it & is now a carrier? Or a homeless dog or cat? Did it get washed away into the ground water?


I saw video footage of someone power washing the sidewalk, but this was a few days after it happened. I don't know if bleach was used, but I doubt it. The family of the man infected has been served with a court order to stay inside their apartment. Soiled bed clothing was left in a plastic bag in the apartment. I saw one member of a cleaning crew entering the apartment with NO protective apparatus. ( Correction: the person entering the apartment was a teenager carrying food donations. The footage was shown on another newscast talking about the cleanup crew, which led to my mistake. ) It did take them a while to find a crew willing to do it.

Anderson Cooper is wrong. I'm fairly certain that the news said the fire crew said the man had vomited outside the apartment.

The vomit thing bothers me. The virus could spread from a dog to a mosquito, and farther a field. It very well could be in the "wild" now, and here forever.


----------



## Tucker

Zanazaz said:


> the person entering the apartment was a teenager carrying food donations.


WTF are they doing letting a TEENAGER into the apartment??? :eyebulge:  :nuts:

Also:

"...a plan to sanitize the apartment was delayed late Thursday. 
Brad Smith of the Cleaning Guys, the company hired to sanitize the apartment, said they do not have the proper permits to transport hazardous waste on Texas highways.

Smith said authorities sent them away late Thursday before they entered the apartment and told them to come back with proper permits. It's unclear how long that will take..."

http://us.cnn.com/2014/10/03/health/ebola-us/index.html?


----------



## lhalfcent

Tweto said:


> Even though the government officials are sticking to their guns and saying that you can only get Ebola from direct contact with bodily fluids, there numerous technical reports that confirm that Ebola can be transmitted by sneezing and coughing. Plus on top of this the coughed droplets will be contagious up to 3 weeks and can even survive dried. That makes Ebola aerosol transmittable and many more times more serious the HIV.
> 
> Here is some serious food for thought. HIV is very hard to transmit, but we had a patient zero for HIV(flight attendant). We could not stop HIV and today (according to WHO) 1.7 million people died from HIV world wide in 2013. In the US over 300,000 died from HIV in 2013. We have never cured HIV and it still continues to infect.
> 
> Every body is thinking about Dallas, but as we speak there is probably another person that just arrived at Chicago or Atlanta or any town USA that has the virus. Two weeks from now the news will stop reporting on Dallas and be talking about the 30 people in another city that have been confirmed. This will continue as long as we have aircraft bringing people from Africa.
> 
> In my opinion Ebola could become the biggest threat to the US.


I live in Minnesota. We have the largest Liberian immigrant population in the nation. In fact they just reported on this last night in local news. Many liberian folks here have family and/or friends who have died from Ebola. 
Mpls international airport is here and also we have that jihdadist problem with the Somalian immigrant population here too. Those who joined isis and those who traveled to Somalia to fight with other jihadists.

after reading alot of posts here and other places and also about Ebola, i am not a dr or nurse etc however Ebola is a virus a very virulent virus. That enterovirus68 is also virulent.
In my mind the best course is to avoid known area of contamination if possible, keep antiseptic hand wash and/or keep plastic gloves easily available when going shopping or something. 
Make sure your immune system is strong and healthy. I keep 2000ppm colloidal silver around and use it full strength when a serious illness is going on. We also take good amounts of Vit C, and other vitamin supplements like non flush niacin. 
If this thing is going pandemic is will show up soon so for me and my family i am doing the best to keep everyone strong and healthy and ready to shut down and stay put if needed. 
But most of all i am praying that God have mercy on all. this does not look good but at any rate stay healthy and aware.


----------



## Tweto

Some current news about Ebola

I was watching NBC TV news last night and they had a report from Dr Nancy Syniderman (sp), from Ebola ravaged Africa. After I watched her report the news came out that one of her camera men is confirmed with Ebola. Note; here's another doctor that thinks they understand Ebola. If it's true that you can only get Ebola from bodily fluids then it should be easy to keep from getting infected. Maybe these doctors don't know as much as they think they know.

Here's another news story, this morning, the news reported that they are having trouble finding any one to go into the apartment building to clean-up after patient zero.


----------



## ETXgal

Well if they didn't do a proper cleanup of the vomit, that opportunity has passed. We had massive thunderstorms with strong winds yesterday, and last night. Lots of people lost power too. So if it wasn't all washed down by just a power washer, if that was used, the rain water, and wind moved it along. Since yesterday morning I have seen several people question about the vomit. If that apartment wasn't totally sanitized, and I don't think it was, it is an incubator for the family there. That in itself is inexcusable to make them stay there, with all that virus in there. In my untrained mind, it seems like it will ensure the family all gets it. I don't think many people read the link about the ambulance I provided yesterday. There are conflicting stories on that. If you didn't read it, please reconsider, and take the time to read it. If that doesn't make your hair stand up, I don't know what will.


----------



## drfacefixer

mike_dippert said:


> Unless it's mutated, _everything_ I have read says mosquitos cannot transmit ebola. They do transmit other hemorrhagic fevers, but not ebola.


True. Mosquitoes at this point are not know to carry ebola and virus's usually have a very select animal reservoir that can serve as a carrier. People are forgetting to attribute the fact that these virus's are in Africa because of one reason. Its not the poor healthcare, its not the civil unrest, or because God hates Africa - Its because select regions of Africa is the only areas in the world that has humans closest relatives - the apes. The similarities in our immune systems make the species jump much easier. And the majority of the US has never had to subsist on a purely "you eat only when you hunt for your food mentality." More than a decade of surveillance between then junction of hunters coming in contact with monkey meat. These virus hunters have actually caught new mutations leading to disease transfer from apes to those humans in contact with the meat during the cleaning of the hunt. The poor healthcare, the civil unrest and the distrust of government have just been a perfect storm to spreading disease in Africa. Luckily we don't have as much of that here, but its a delicate balance of gov't pressures, media pressures, and maintaining civil discipline that will help the situation.

I did an experiment with my staff once to explain proper sterile technique. I used a fluorscent powder on gloves and had then set up the operatory as if it were a training to review a surgery. After the training, I went over the operatory with a black light to show every area gloves had touched. It was eye opening to see the extent of were the powder had traveled. It made them understand the need to decon the entire room and not cut any corners. Human error is still the most likely cause of where ebola sneeks past us.


----------



## drfacefixer

Another word on Enterovirus D68. My daughter had it 2 weeks ago. With 4 deaths now attributed to it, its getting a lot of media hype and even worse people are attributing it to kids from central America bringing it up. Its been in the US since 1968. Remember, the media always needs a boogey man and people tend to buy into new ideas when it serves to reinforce their own beliefs. I took my daughter into the ER out of concern that she woke up and it was very difficult to breath. I was more concerned of epiglotitis and took her in for evaluation. After just being upright and clearing her secretions, she was breathing much better. She was tested of influenza, rapid Strep and staph, and lastly D68. The D68 was more for surveillance and prevalence. The first few change treatment outcomes, D68 is supportive care as needed. When we found out she was positive for it a week later, my daughter was already over it. 

Now, I don't feel the same about Ebola, but I'm not jumping on the end of the world band wagon just yet either. Yesterday I was a harsh critic of why its taken so long to clean the apartment. Today you find out that its because people are thinking further down the line before initiating a directive. I would rather have those 4 family members contained by authorities in the apartment than hastily rush in to clean it and have another source of infection moving about. Just like all media stories, we are only getting certain parts of it which serve the benefit of keeping us interested longer and giving them more airtime to talk about the same subject without people loosing interest.


----------



## Quills

Hey, Coastal --

http://www.cknw.com/2014/10/02/50839/

They're directly refuting it. I hope they're right!


----------



## emilysometimes

drfacefixer said:


> Another word on Enterovirus D68. My daughter had it 2 weeks ago. With 4 deaths now attributed to it, its getting a lot of media hype and even worse people are attributing it to kids from central America bringing it up. Its been in the US since 1968. Remember, the media always needs a boogey man and people tend to buy into new ideas when it serves to reinforce their own beliefs. I took my daughter into the ER out of concern that she woke up and it was very difficult to breath. I was more concerned of epiglotitis and took her in for evaluation. After just being upright and clearing her secretions, she was breathing much better. She was tested of influenza, rapid Strep and staph, and lastly D68. The D68 was more for surveillance and prevalence. The first few change treatment outcomes, D68 is supportive care as needed. When we found out she was positive for it a week later, my daughter was already over it.
> 
> Now, I don't feel the same about Ebola, but I'm not jumping on the end of the world band wagon just yet either. Yesterday I was a harsh critic of why its taken so long to clean the apartment. Today you find out that its because people are thinking further down the line before initiating a directive. I would rather have those 4 family members contained by authorities in the apartment than hastily rush in to clean it and have another source of infection moving about. Just like all media stories, we are only getting certain parts of it which serve the benefit of keeping us interested longer and giving them more airtime to talk about the same subject without people loosing interest.


I am so glad your daughter is well now! As the mother of a school-age child, I'm MUCH more worried about D68 than I am about Ebola- even though I'm right up the road from Dallas.

And again, Ebola is really tough to catch. You pretty much have to get infected blood right on your skin or in your eyes to catch it. The reasons it's spreading so fast in Liberia? No rubber gloves or goggles, no clean water, no real sanitation, plenty of ignorance and superstition. Here in the US I don't see how it could to take off like it has over there. We may overpay for healthcare in the US, but $8000 per capita gets you a much better public health system than $5 per capita does.


----------



## Rain23

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/interim-guidance-emergency-medical-services-systems-911-public-safety-answering-points-management-patients-known-suspected-united-states.html

Most people don't need this but I'm gonna say it one more time before I stop posting on various forums and just concentrate on getting to and from work without picking up one of the various viruses going around.

Blood contact is only one form of transmission. Ebola is also present in, to put it indelicately, sweat, spit, poop and pee. There is intense debate right now over how long the virus can live on contaminated surfaces. If first responders are being told to ask about _touching_ an Ebola patient as a risk factor for exposure, this is far more easily transmissible than HIV.

Given the number of people I see who sneeze in the grocery and wipe their nose on their hand, or who fail to wash before leaving the restroom, most public surfaces are grossly contaminated all the time. It's why colds and flu spread so rapidly.

It would be far safer to err on the side of caution and accept that you should be considering public surfaces as potentially infectious. Don't touch your face when you're out in public. If you have to use public transportation, suck up the strange looks and wear gloves. Sanitize your hands and stuff you bring into the house (with something stronger than Purell). Being aware makes you far less likely to inadvertently drag something home.


----------



## Grimm

Rain23 said:


> http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/interim-guidance-emergency-medical-services-systems-911-public-safety-answering-points-management-patients-known-suspected-united-states.html
> 
> Most people don't need this but I'm gonna say it one more time before I stop posting on various forums and just concentrate on getting to and from work without picking up one of the various viruses going around.
> 
> Blood contact is only one form of transmission. Ebola is also present in, to put it indelicately, sweat, spit, poop and pee. There is intense debate right now over how long the virus can live on contaminated surfaces. If first responders are being told to ask about _touching_ an Ebola patient as a risk factor for exposure, this is far more easily transmissible than HIV.
> 
> Given the number of people I see who sneeze in the grocery and wipe their nose on their hand, or who fail to wash before leaving the restroom, most public surfaces are grossly contaminated all the time. It's why colds and flu spread so rapidly.
> 
> It would be far safer to err on the side of caution and accept that you should be considering public surfaces as potentially infectious. Don't touch your face when you're out in public. If you have to use public transportation, suck up the strange looks and wear gloves. Sanitize your hands and stuff you bring into the house (with something stronger than Purell). Being aware makes you far less likely to inadvertently drag something home.


Thank you for this. On a side note, I love your signature.


----------



## Freyadog

We have livestock(goats).

during the worm season we have cat litter containers at our outbuildings filled with bleach water. we step in the containers going in and we step into the containers going out. this prevents a lot of poo being carried from one building to another. then in the evening dump and refill.

I have no idea how this stuff is spread but if someone spits on the ground and I step in it can I bring it into my home? I am going to place the containers with bleach water in them at my door. so when thumper and I come from a shopping spree or he comes in from work you can't get to my door unless you step in the bleach. Seems like overkill? I don't know.

However I have weak lungs from years of asthma and just getting over a bout of pneumonia. I for one am not gonna take any chances.

don't want to step through the bleach then you can take you socks and shoes off at the door and leave them there outside.


----------



## NaeKid

Dead bodies in the streets ...

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/03/-sp-ebola-outbreak-risk-global-pandemic-next

*Ebola isn't the big one. So what is? And are we ready for it? *



> The Black Death swept into Europe on boats from the East in the 14th century and killed as much as half the population of the continent, somewhere between 75 and 200 million people.
> 
> The Spanish flu of 1918, carried around the world by soldiers bound for or returning from the butchery of Europe's battlegrounds, killed between 50 and 100 million people - many more than died in the First World War itself, and maybe more than have died in any war.
> 
> Humanity is locked in a millennia-old battle to the death with diseases like these. We have fought them back with herculean effort. We developed penicillin and other antibiotics to treat bacteria like the ones thought responsible for the Black Death, and vaccines to fight viruses.
> 
> But we are in an arms race. And while our ability to treat disease is better than ever before, the current outbreak of Ebola, and the first diagnosis of the virus outside of Africa, is reminding us that as our cities get bigger and international travel becomes easier, the risks involved in an outbreak grow ever higher. We are, as Mark Woolhouse, a professor of infectious disease epidemiology at the University of Edinburgh, says, "in a perfect storm for viral emergence."
> 
> *Ebola is very unlikely to become the next Black Death*
> 
> Though Ebola has a high fatality rate when contracted, it is not the thing that keeps most epidemiologists up at night. It could theoretically become pandemic - that is, an out-of-control global epidemic - but experts say that is unlikely.
> 
> Christophe Fraser, a professor of epidemiology at the medical research council center for outbreak analysis at Imperial College, London, described four factors that are crucial in determining how severe an epidemic will be: how easily the disease is transmitted; how feasible it is to develop a vaccine and a treatment; how long before symptoms are visible the patient is infectious; and the severity of the disease - what proportion of people who contract it die.
> 
> "Obviously if a virus is worse on all those scales," he said, "that makes for a worse scenario. Ebola is very high on severity, and very low in terms of mode of transmission." Ironically, this makes it safer - a disease that killed a smaller percentage of those who contract it but was more easily spread could reach and ultimately kill many more people.
> 
> Ebola is very unlikely to become the next Black Death. But that doesn't mean something else won't. Even with modern medicine, we haven't rid ourselves of pandemics; indeed, they have sprung up far more recently than 1918. HIV/Aids is the most recent truly devastating pandemic - and H5N1 avian flu was even more widespread, though less deadly.
> 
> There are many nightmare scenarios, according to Robert G Webster, chair of the virology division at St Jude children's research hospital. "Just imagine if the Ebola outbreak in West Africa was transmitted by aerosol. If flu was just as lethal. If H5N1 [avian flu] was as lethal in humans as it is in chickens - and studies have shown that it only takes about three mutations to make it highly lethal. It's not out of the realms of possibility."
> 
> Fraser said that pandemics are extremely difficult to predict because they all start from a random event: a pathogen crossing to humans from another species. "The initial change, the transition, that's where the pathogen sets in motion its change of transmission," he said. "There are outbreaks of all kinds of strange viruses that come from contact between animals and humans; one in a million will give rise to a starting pandemic."
> 
> That moment, he said, when the virus is learning to propagate in a new kind of host, is when much of its genetic mutation happens - after that, its evolution is much slower. The real danger is a brand new virus, or a hybrid of several (HIV is a combination of four viruses), rather than an evolution of one which, like Ebola, is already known to humans.
> 
> Ran Balicer, director of the infectious diseases track in the public health department of Ben Gurion University in Israel, thinks that the most likely candidate for another pandemic is a strain of influenza. "It is always on the horizon, and is a devastating scenario," he said. "It has a good possibility of manifesting in our lifetime; there have been three major pandemics, and a mild one three years ago - which doesn't reduce the possibility of a pandemic happening."
> 
> *Primary responders*
> 
> "Flu mutates all the time, that's the trouble," said Webster, whose research specialty is influenza. He said he thinks the US is better-prepared for a global pandemic than it used to be.
> 
> But there are no guarantees.
> 
> The US has many advantages in combating the spread of diseases. Near-universal literacy, television and internet penetration mean reliable information about how to deal with an outbreak is much more easily disseminated to those who need it. The lack of these has greatly hindered efforts to fight Ebola in West Africa, where local customs and superstitions - including traditions surrounding the treatment of dead bodies - have made it easier for the virus to spread.
> 
> Additionally, US pharmaceutical companies are contracted to create a constantly updated bank of seed-stock for vaccines every time a new strain of a virus like influenza is discovered, which allows lots of doses of vaccine to be made in a short time if an outbreak occurs.
> 
> According to Ben Knowles, a spokesperson for the Centres for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as long as an outbreak remains outside the United States, the organisation in charge is the World Health Organisation. When a new outbreak occurs in the US - such as the patient in Texas infected with Ebola - the first point of control is the individual state governments. "They are the primary responders," Knowles said.
> 
> When a disease on US soil spreads to multiple states, as happened with H5N1 avian flu, then the federal government takes over using the Incident Command Structure, a complex mechanism of interlocking agencies including Fema, the CDC, the Department of Homeland Security and others - the same mechanism that is triggered in the event of a natural disaster or terrorist attack.
> 
> That mechanism has not been activated by the Ebola diagnosis given to Thomas Eric Duncan, the patient in Dallas. The CDC is in the area, rather, because it was invited by the state authorities in Texas to send a team to help.
> 
> But there are issues with American preparedness. A 2014 report by the Department of Homeland Security with the ominous title "DHS Has Not Effectively Managed Pandemic Personal Protective Equipment and Antiviral Medical Countermeasures" found that the DHS "did not adequately conduct a needs assessment prior to purchasing pandemic preparedness supplies and then did not effectively manage its stockpile of pandemic personal protective equipment and antiviral medical countermeasures."
> 
> Its authors discovered that, among other things, 84% of the department's store of hand sanitiser was expired - some as much as four years out of date - and that 81% of the department's antiviral medication would expire by the end of 2015. To solve this problem, the department is "applying for a shelf-life extension with the Food and Drug Administration" for the influenza drug Tamiflu.
> 
> Fraser said that the current outbreak of Ebola has shown that the global systems that are supposed to spot outbreaks of diseases are not good enough, "and more importantly, the action that follows is not fast enough, not coordinated enough, to cut off an epidemic at source. We know it's possible - one of the triumphs of the last few decades was the containment of Sars," he said. "But we failed to achieve that in the case of Ebola."
> 
> Webster agreed. "In West Africa, no one was prepared for Ebola," he said. "We are better off for flu; we can be prepared more quickly. But still if something like Ebola was to spread rapidly, there wouldn't be the resources in the world. You have to have the equivalent of a police force to deal with it."
> 
> "Once every few years we see a new disease in humans," said Balicer. "Over and over again, we see examples of new diseases; Sars, Aids, mad cow disease. You see, in a pretty constant manner, new pathogens emerging, and we can expect this trend to continue."
> 
> "It's an example of rolling the dice," he added. "The only question is: will we experience a mild disease, or a devastating disease like in 1918?"


And yes.

That is a picture of a dead person, in the street being sprayed with chemicals in an attempt to kill the virus.


----------



## NaeKid

From the CDC - News Conference.

PBS (Public Broadcasting) NewsHour


----------



## goshengirl

drfacefixer said:


> I did an experiment with my staff once to explain proper sterile technique. I used a fluorscent powder on gloves and had then set up the operatory as if it were a training to review a surgery. After the training, I went over the operatory with a black light to show every area gloves had touched. It was eye opening to see the extent of were the powder had traveled. It made them understand the need to decon the entire room and not cut any corners. Human error is still the most likely cause of where ebola sneeks past us.


For anyone who's interested in doing a similar test, you can get Glo Germ Powder at Home Science Tools. It's probably not the same product that drfacefixer used, but I bet it would be eye-opening.


----------



## Freyadog

He said body fluids. Besides blood and semen isnt snot and spit fluids from the body?


----------



## weedygarden

Freyadog said:


> He said body fluids. Besides blood and semen isnt snot and spit fluids from the body?


And vomit, urine, feces and tears.

New addition 10/4/2014 @ 10:34 a.m. And breastmilk and semen.


----------



## tsrwivey

MamaTo3 said:


> The quarantined lady also says she still had the towels and sheets that he used. The CDC has come by but didn't take anything to dispose of it. They just gave her a jug of bleach.


I hope they let that woman die a horrible death in her apartment. She didn't care about anyone else when she sent her kids to four different schools Monday & didn't stay in her apartment after she was told to do so. I find it real hard to believe she didn't know or suspect her baby daddy had Ebola. I'm sure he's in the US for the sole purpose of getting treatment. She chose to risk herself & everyone else, I hope she's in that apartment licking his sheets. Some people are just too stupid to live.


----------



## tsrwivey

emilysometimes said:


> And again, Ebola is really tough to catch. You pretty much have to get infected blood right on your skin or in your eyes to catch it. The reasons it's spreading so fast in Liberia? No rubber gloves or goggles, no clean water, no real sanitation, plenty of ignorance and superstition.


Perhaps you're getting your information from a different source. An American camera man just contracted Ebola. How much contact to you suppose he had with blood? You think he was touching the blood or putting it in his eyes? Was he ignorant & superstitious? No. Again, here is the information DIRECTLY FROM THE CDC WEBSITE here: http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/ *When an infection does occur in humans, the virus can be spread in several ways to others. Ebola is spread through direct contact (through broken skin or mucous membranes in, for example, the eyes, nose, or mouth) with

blood or body fluids (including but not limited to urine, saliva, sweat, feces, vomit, breast milk, and semen) of a person who is sick with Ebola
objects (like needles and syringes) that have been contaminated with the virus
infected animals
Ebola is not spread through the air or by water, or in general, by food. However, in Africa, Ebola may be spread as a result of handling bushmeat (wild animals hunted for food) and contact with infected bats. There is no evidence that mosquitos or other insects can transmit Ebola virus. Only mammals (for example, humans, bats, monkeys, and apes) have shown the ability to become infected with and spread Ebola virus. *

Again, the CDC says you are wrong. Not some conspiracy website, the CDC. Ignorance spreads disease & ignorance is not limited to Africa.


----------



## Grimm

tsrwivey said:


> I hope they let that woman die a horrible death in her apartment. She didn't care about anyone else when she sent her kids to four different schools Monday & didn't stay in her apartment after she was told to do so. I find it real hard to believe she didn't know or suspect her baby daddy had Ebola. I'm sure he's in the US for the sole purpose of getting treatment. She chose to risk herself & everyone else, I hope she's in that apartment licking his sheets. Some people are just too stupid to live.


The woman in question is Patient Zero's sister. At least that is what has been reported by other news outlets.


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> The woman in question is Patient Zero's sister. At least that is what has been reported by other news outlets.


According to USAtoday http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/02/ebola-family-quarantined/16579953/. * Louise, who has had at least one child with Duncan, said Duncan had suffered diarrhea and had been sweating during the night before he was hospitalized.*

And CNN http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/03/health/ebola-us/index.html * Duncan was in Dallas visiting his son and his son's mother, said his half-brother Wilfred Smallwood. *


----------



## SouthCentralUS

The first reports I saw said it was his sister and then they said his partner.


----------



## Tweto

SouthCentralUS said:


> The first reports I saw said it was his sister and then they said his partner.


I heard the same thing, then I heard that she was his wife and now I hear that they were to be married.


----------



## northstarprepper

Regardless of their relationship, the woman had no business sending the kids to school, knowing Duncan was sick and she certainly had no business bitching about wanting to go out of the apartment. If the two of them were getting it on when he first got here, she is in big trouble anyway. Another "victim" to be treated on our dime. 

The boys have a 50-50 shot at escaping it, depending how Duncan conducted himself in the apartment. Overall, I would guess the ambulance crew has as much or more to worry about than the boys, unless they had to clean up after he vomited in the apartment. The mess outside is worrisome to me. It looked like they just washed Ebola down into the storm drain. If it finds an animal host it can live in, it could hang around for a while. That would be very bad news for Texas.


----------



## Grimm

I saw one report that she was his sister, Mai, and that the apartment belonged to their mother. 

Who really knows.


----------



## catdog6949

*How it is Spread?????*

Water can Spread it! If a person, bleed's, vomit's or die's and their rot goes into the water then the disease is there!!!

Second remember these are people that are very backward's compared too us and "OUR" thought processes! They don't think like you or me. Even if they live in an apt . Some have open-sewer's, their just above a grass hut life style!

So when they move here, they bring backward's life-style's to America. Now I am not trying too be Mean or Hatefull, just speaking the Truth!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle

I


----------



## hiwall

Might not be so hard the woman. If she is from Liberia the average IQ in that country is 67.


----------



## northstarprepper

It is true that many of these immigrants from Africa are not very well educated, but some of them are. We have met several here in the Twin Cities area that are college grads and living the suburban dream. Very nice people too, by the way. I know there are many more on the other end...the hackers, scammers, thieves, and worse. We have no idea what these people in Dallas are like, but if this man only came here on a quest to survive Ebola after he knew he was exposed, who could blame him? The bad things I see are that he did not isolate himself until he knew one way or the other and he ended up exposing kids to a killer disease. That makes him a low-life in my book. I just hope that somehow, those kids escape without catching the disease.


----------



## Geek999

Does anyone know if patient zero told his family here he had been in contact with Ebola?


----------



## lazydaisy67

So if we're so 'on top of everything' why was Joe clean-up guy power washing the vomit from the sidewalk of the apartment building with not even as much as a face mask, let alone a hazmat suit on? And a woman in the parking lot just strolling along within about 15 feet just watching it casually. State and local officials can't find any company willing to go into the apartment to get the infected sheets and towels the guy used and even if they did the department of transportation won't let them transport it on the roadways. The CDC has stepped in and said "Yeah, just let them take it out of there". So this is the agency that is the final authority on how it spreads, how to contain it, how to prevent it and how to recover from it? It's a gigantic cluster and we're all supposed to buy into every word they say hook, line and sinker?


----------



## catdog6949

*3rd world country's.....*

I agree there are smart people in every society, in Africa, India, Burma, and in Muslim Country's, I was not trying too say they are not good people in West Africa. But I deal or had dealt with forigner's who come too our country. And Yes I have met Scientists, Doctor's etc., but the "Majority" of the people Live, Think and have diff. Way's they see thing's,

By the way yes I am a bad speller! I am guilty! Ok so I want too give some "Background" too my statement's. After getting out of the Army, I worked Private Security, some job's took me too far-away place's, into diff. Culture's!

I made friend's on vacation's and time off with some of these people, some would invite me too there home, for dinner, now I tried not too judge them but, some of their food and hygiene practises scarred me! Just Saying? I could tell you some story's.

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle(For Now)


----------



## ETXgal

Tonight was another stupid move. This is beyond naive. It is beyond incompetence. What they did here makes me know without a doubt, they want this to spread. I am more than a little upset about this. It is incomprehensible. A 5th-6th grader could tell you this was not right. I know the CDC knows better than this. You have to take the Infowars site with a grain of salt. But if it is correct, I am just flabbergasted, to say the least. Anyone who studied middle school science could do a better job here than this. I can't read anymore dumb moves that have been made. I am going to bed now. Hopefully when I wake up, I will see this was just a bad dream.

http://www.infowars.com/sheriffs-of...ing-ordered-into-quarantined-ebola-apartment/



lazydaisy67 said:


> So if we're so 'on top of everything' why was Joe clean-up guy power washing the vomit from the sidewalk of the apartment building with not even as much as a face mask, let alone a hazmat suit on? And a woman in the parking lot just strolling along within about 15 feet just watching it casually. State and local officials can't find any company willing to go into the apartment to get the infected sheets and towels the guy used and even if they did the department of transportation won't let them transport it on the roadways. The CDC has stepped in and said "Yeah, just let them take it out of there". So this is the agency that is the final authority on how it spreads, how to contain it, how to prevent it and how to recover from it? It's a gigantic cluster and we're all supposed to buy into every word they say hook, line and sinker?


----------



## Zanazaz

What't that military adage? “No plan survives first contact with the enemy." If Ebola is the enemy then all the plans that were supposed to be in place fell apart in Dallas. I watched a news conference yesterday and the officials were trying to spin things in a positive light, and God Bless the reporters asking the questions, they weren't cutting them any slack. They were finally some decent questions.

All lot of people say that Ebola is difficult to catch, but I keep thinking of the doctor and the other heath aid workers who contracted it, and they knew the risks, and followed the Universal Precautions, and BSI to the letter. Did they slip up, or is it easier to catch than the experts are saying? No one has asked that question, and other microbiologists and experts are saying the CDC is being, well untruthful, in some of the things they are saying. What's the truth? What's the point in lying? If indeed they are lying. I for one plan on keeping my ear to the ground.


----------



## MamaTo3

A friend of mine from high school messaged me a few minutes ago. He showed me a screenshot of a post that one of his other friends posted yesterday afternoon. Apparently this girl's father was on his way back from Western Africa, flying through Paris, and then back to the states. He was supposed to arrive back in Florence, AL sometime today. I'm just across the river...about 5 minutes away from Florence. I just hope that he monitors himself for any fever or other symptoms. I'm sure he's probably fine, but this is a little too close to home for me.
Also, one of the first groups to be sent to Africa has military personnel from Huntsville, AL, which is about an hour away. They also sent some from somewhere in Illinois I believe.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Tucker

Zanazaz said:


> ...I keep thinking of the doctor and the other heath aid workers who contracted it, and they knew the risks, and followed the Universal Precautions, and BSI to the letter. Did they slip up, or is it easier to catch than the experts are saying? No one has asked that question...


When Matt Lauer interviewed Dr. Brantly he asked that question. Kent said that he did follow all the recommended precautions to the letter but he thinks he got it when he was comforting family members. He said he specifically remembered putting his arm around the shoulder of one woman.

I am hoping it's truly not that easy to catch but I'm sure not relying on the party line about not being airborne right now.


----------



## Genevieve

If the woman was sweating and or crying then that was how he got it. It's in ALL body fluids


----------



## RevWC

So the first post was the end of July and there were 350 deaths, in a little over 2 months it is 10 times that or more...and in America too...


----------



## hiwall

Yesterday they showed a HAZMAT crew cleaning with full suits on--that is except for the guy that took his hood off, gloves off, and rolled up the sleeves of his 'suit'.


----------



## RevWC

"During An Ebola Pandemic All Of Your Rights Would Essentially Be Meaningless

Submitted by Michael Snyder of The Economic Collapse blog,

If there is a major Ebola pandemic in America, all of the liberties and the freedoms that you currently enjoy would be gone. If government officials believe that you have the virus, federal law allows them to round you up and detain you "for such time and in such manner as may be reasonably necessary." In addition, the CDC already has the authority to quarantine healthy Americans if they reasonably believe that they may become sick. During an outbreak, the government can force you to remain isolated in your own home, or the government may forcibly take you to a treatment facility, a tent city, a sports stadium, an old military base or a camp. You would not have any choice in the matter. And you would be forced to endure any medical procedure mandated by the government. That includes shots, vaccines and the drawing of blood. During such a scenario, you can scream about your "rights" all that you want, but it won't do any good.

In case you are tempted to think that I am making this up, I want you to read what federal law actually says. The following is 42 U.S.C. 264(d). I have added bold for emphasis...

(1) Regulations prescribed under this section may provide for the apprehension and examination of any individual reasonably believed to be infected with a communicable disease in a qualifying stage and (A) to be moving or about to move from a State to another State; or (B) to be a probable source of infection to individuals who, while infected with such disease in a qualifying stage, will be moving from a State to another State. Such regulations may provide that if upon examination any such individual is found to be infected, he may be detained for such time and in such manner as may be reasonably necessary. For purposes of this subsection, the term "State" includes, in addition to the several States, only the District of Columbia.

(2) For purposes of this subsection, the term "qualifying stage", with respect to a communicable disease, means that such disease-

(A) is in a communicable stage; or

(B) is in a precommunicable stage, if the disease would be likely to cause a public health emergency if transmitted to other individuals."

rest of article: http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...-your-rights-would-essentially-be-meaningless


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.naturalnews.com/047119_Ebola_pandemic_hazardous_materials_cleanup_crews.html

If you haven't seen the photos yet, here they are.


----------



## ETXgal

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/09/25/health/ebola-fatu-family/

*Woman saves three relatives from Ebola*


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Has anyone noticed that every time the CDC does the test it comes back negative? The only one that tested positive was done by an independent lab. Makes me wonder.

I am afraid that if he infected anyone we will never know. They will keep it under wraps so we won't panic.


----------



## ETXgal

Yes, I have noticed that.

Here is another story that just irks the fire out of me. I am just fuming over this stuff.

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...-flight-by-medical-personnel-in-hazmat-suits/

*Sick passenger removed from United flight by medical personnel in hazmat suits*

<<<At least one passenger exhibiting flu-like symptoms and believed to be from Liberia was removed Saturday from a United Airlines plane at New Jersey's Newark International Airport by medical personnel in hazmat suits. >>>


__
https://soundcloud.com/jlangdale%2Fua998-passenger-cites-unorganized-response-to-ebola-scare

This gives a first hand account of this from a passenger on the plane.


----------



## fteter

Media now reporting that the New Jersey incident is not Ebola.

May I suggest that we all seek some clarity regarding Ebola in the US? We certainly have an instance of Ebola in Dallas that we should all watch closely. And those of us with the mind set to do so should take some judicious precautions: respirators (be sure to get something that works for Ebola), disposable surgical gloves, bleach all come to mind (if they're not in your stock already). Make sure your general preparations are well-stocked. Maybe encourage those around you to put a little away for a rainy day.

But let's not be part of the panic that seems to be ramping up in this country. One case does not constitute an outbreak - let's see how this plays out. Panic is for the unprepared and those who fail to see the world around them with any kind of clarity. Panic is not what we do...in fact, it's what we work to eliminate from our lives. So keep cool and continue to work your preps.


----------



## hiwall

Good thing the passengers did not need hazmat suits. :dunno:


----------



## Tweto

ETXgal said:


> Yes, I have noticed that.
> 
> Here is another story that just irks the fire out of me. I am just fuming over this stuff.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...-flight-by-medical-personnel-in-hazmat-suits/
> 
> *Sick passenger removed from United flight by medical personnel in hazmat suits*
> 
> <<<At least one passenger exhibiting flu-like symptoms and believed to be from Liberia was removed Saturday from a United Airlines plane at New Jersey's Newark International Airport by medical personnel in hazmat suits. >>>
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/jlangdale%2Fua998-passenger-cites-unorganized-response-to-ebola-scare
> 
> This gives a first hand account of this from a passenger on the plane.


The passenger account raises more questions. He said that they took the sick guy off the plane and 15 mins later said it was not Ebola. I don't know of a test that works that fast. and then they said that the remaining passengers could get off the plane but stopped them from getting their bags. It sounds like a cluster.

Some thing is very strange here.


----------



## ETXgal

I agree, something smells very fishy to me too.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...fbfcea-38e1-11e4-bdfb-de4104544a37_story.html

*The world yawns as Ebola takes hold in West Africa*

By Richard E. Besser September 11
<<<

We need to establish large field hospitals staffed by Americans to treat the sick. We need to implement infection-control practices to save the lives of health-care providers. We need to staff burial teams to curb disease transmission at funerals. We need to implement systems to detect new flare-ups that can be quickly extinguished. A few thousand U.S. troops could provide the support that is so desperately needed. There could be casualties, but what military operation is ruled out solely because it is dangerous?>>>

Excuse me? Is this what we were told our American soldiers would be doing? This does not sound like just building to me. Burial teams? Are you kidding me? That whole paragraph sure looks like he is talking about our military. The last sentence is the ringer.

http://www.wired.it/scienza/medicina/2014/09/15/ebola-matematica-epidemia/

Here is a story in Italian concerning this. I took the liberty of using Google Translate for this.

<<<Richard E. Besser, chief health editor for ABC News, the Washington Post has been clear, declaring wholly inadequate level of response to the epidemic. In your opinion, what is needed is the intervention of some American troops in the field, convinced that a military intervention during epidemics exceptional may be the key to stopping the transmission of infections. These troops, writes Besser, may for 
example, be involved in the process of burial of the victims, set up great field hospitals, to be used in the identification of new outbreaks and be involved in the practices of infection control. An aid - which could actually get as requested by the United States, as is rumored in the last hour - that would not only humanitarian, but also to ensure the overall safety. Because, remember Besser, epidemics, in addition to killing people, even destabilize governments.>>>

I'd better not say what my thoughts are on this right now.

http://www.stripes.com/us-military-in-liberia-begins-fight-against-ebola-1.304016
<<<Kirby said U.S. troops -- operating in support of Liberian government and the U.S. Agency for International Development -- would not be in direct contact with Ebola sufferers. Instead they'll be providing logistics, engineering and other non-medical support.
"Right now the effort does not include U.S. military personnel treating Ebola patients," he said. "We're going to be in support of other health care workers who are experts at doing this.">>>


----------



## M1-thum

People are buying into the idea it's a pandemic that's for sure. I went to a gun show today, I saw at least 6 gas masks sold in an hour, from multiple vendors


----------



## Gians

ETXgal said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2014/09/25/health/ebola-fatu-family/
> 
> *Woman saves three relatives from Ebola*


That's an amazing story. I'll be adding extra trash bags to my shopping list, has to be cheaper than tossing a suit everyday.


----------



## Tucker

Gians said:


> I'll be adding extra trash bags to my shopping list, has to be cheaper than tossing a suit everyday.


I bought heavy duty (3mil) contractor grade garbage bags in case we have to store trash in the back yard if there isn't garbage service. They could do dual purpose.


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> I bought heavy duty (3mil) contractor grade garbage bags in case we have to store trash in the back yard if there isn't garbage service. They could do dual purpose.


We have an old kettle bbq that we are willing to burn trash in if needed. I already have a worm compost bin and we are starting a larger pile for yard waste.

Some of the houses around here still have their original incinerators. Not uncommon to smell them going every so often.


----------



## drfacefixer

EXgal , 
You're on a fighting a losing battle trying to figure out the military extent of involvement by reading media articles. As some of the active duty oconus folks on here have alluded to, the military have been basing operations throughout of Africa for quite some time. Their presence is nothing new but it's heavily special operations so you wont hear anything about it and whatever you do hear on the internet is likely speculation at best. It takes years before enough third party (mainly war journalists like Junger, Scahill, ect) start to piece things together and the administration leaks. On the other side of the coin, you have large groups that will do anything to stop militarization of aid. These groups state that doing so violates two of the basic principles of ethical humanitarian aid: neutrality and impartiality. If you look back on the US involvement in Haiti and the Philippines you will see a lot of initial negative articles saying that airports were taken over and groups like Doctors without Borders were refused entry. The best that you can do is assume a large amount of bias in early news story and revisit the news reporting after everything has played out in order to see exactly how much bias there initially was in the reporting. 

I'm not too concerned for the military. Part of what they do is have to learn how to live in austere environments in populated confined spaces without getting each other sick. Even if someone did get sick and was returned to the US - every soldier returning with hospitalized wound from Iraq and Afganistan spent a week on contact precautions because of degree of wound contamination and the multiple strains of drug resistant bacteria that were seen. The military doctors are used to seeing infectious disease. Unfortunately, that burden of infection has also raised their reported rates and complications. 

It seems like the Washington post article is a tad bit inflammatory in stating that military involvement is open ended. Just because something isnt reported doesn't mean its being kept secret. It's more likely that its not worth reporting or details are too unclear to report at this time. we live in an age of information overload.


----------



## ETXgal

AFRICOM is not the only ones going to help in the Ebola crisis. I read just today several other units are deploying. We were told 3000 were going. Now I read it is 4000. I would not be surprised if they don't change it again. I am a veteran. Whatever happens with our military is of particular interest to me. My son is also in the military. People join the military to protect us, fight wars, and because they want freedom. Going to Haiti and places like that is totally different than an Ebola stricken country, in my opinion. It is one thing to drop supplies. It is quite another to be put in a level four biohazard area. If medical staff from western countries are getting it, with full PPE gear, that means our people are in danger. Our military is being cut back to WW2, or less, in numbers. They already have enough on their plate. When we are told what they will do, and then we find, it isn't quite like they say, it perturbs me. This whole Ebola story has not been completely forthcoming. That is why I research as best that I can. Even if my son was not in the military, I would be doing the same thing. Also let us not forget there are those in the regions we will be trying to help, that have killed other aid workers recently. That in itself is a red flag, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Yeah, 15 min. doesn't seem like a remotely adequate time frame to assess a sick individual and definitively state that they do not have Ebola. If it was easy to tell which cases are 'regular' flu and which are Ebola, Mr, Duncan wouldn't have been sent home from the hospital in Dallas with antibiotics. I agree with the man on the plane, we do not have appropriate protocol in place to handle this, the authorities look like monkeys in the Dallas case, and IF this turns into some sort of pandemic we cannot put any faith at all in government agencies to handle things effectively.


----------



## Tweto

lazydaisy67 said:


> Yeah, 15 min. doesn't seem like a remotely adequate time frame to assess a sick individual and definitively state that they do not have Ebola. If it was easy to tell which cases are 'regular' flu and which are Ebola, Mr, Duncan wouldn't have been sent home from the hospital in Dallas with antibiotics. I agree with the man on the plane, we do not have appropriate protocol in place to handle this, the authorities look like monkeys in the Dallas case, and IF this turns into some sort of pandemic we cannot put any faith at all in government agencies to handle things effectively.


On the ABC news this morning (Sunday) their resident doctor said that the fastest test they have now to detect Ebola is 2-3 hours.


----------



## Tweto

On Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace the Head of the NIH (I think his name is Dr Anthony Fauci) was asked to comment on a statement by the head of the Minnesota University Medical Research center (I'm trying to remember the name from memory and I could be wrong) that Ebola has been proven to be more transmittable then the government officials will admit. 

Dr Fauci said that he would not discuss this in public. I hope I didn't understand this correctly. Chris Wallace looked like he was physically disturbed by his response.


----------



## drfacefixer

ETXgal said:


> AFRICOM is not the only ones going to help in the Ebola crisis. I read just today several other units are deploying. We were told 3000 were going. Now I read it is 4000. I would not be surprised if they don't change it again. I am a veteran. Whatever happens with our military is of particular interest to me. My son is also in the military. People join the military to protect us, fight wars, and because they want freedom. Going to Haiti and places like that is totally different than an Ebola stricken country, in my opinion. It is one thing to drop supplies. It is quite another to be put in a level four biohazard area. If medical staff from western countries are getting it, with full PPE gear, that means our people are in danger. Our military is being cut back to WW2, or less, in numbers. They already have enough on their plate. When we are told what they will do, and then we find, it isn't quite like they say, it perturbs me. This whole Ebola story has not been completely forthcoming. That is why I research as best that I can. Even if my son was not in the military, I would be doing the same thing. Also let us not forget there are those in the regions we will be trying to help, that have killed other aid workers recently. That in itself is a red flag, as far as I am concerned.


Just for some clarification, 
Africom is a slotted combatant command just like pacom, eucom, ect. Its been given a special directive and that General does have a fair amount of play between want the pentagon directs, the local government negotiates, and what the secretary of state and eventually the president orders. The press is at the end of all this. Don't be surprised if it does change. It's made to change. Think how many more war injuries we would have seen had Bob Gates not been able to get MRAPs to theater in such short time even though the pentagon didn't want them initially. The political system is fluid and its a balance to keep the political side that is swayed by presidential and congressional approval to control and check a separate military system.

The cutbacks in troop numbers are a necessity. The cost of having a standing army is enormous when you have to treat them well and keep them trained and ready. We've already spent 1 billion fighting ISIS. Operational costs for the military are above and beyond the maintenance cost and its only a portion of what the DOD budgets for. Also, it was never a system that idealized everyone serving for full retirement. Cutting even those qualified is part of keeping control of the defense budget. The cold war ended because we out spent the Soviets. These smaller conflicts we keep getting into are starting to take a long term toll. 3 Trillion dollars for the last two wars when you factor in what was spent and what will continue to be spent to take care of those that fought. It's nice to have the biggest heaviest stick on the block, but swinging it too many times will eventually wear you down.

Lastly, I don't think the risk is the same to military personnel as it was to foreign aid workers. The were unarmed and personally helping purely out of altruistic purpose in an area full of danger and ignorance. Many of these people are motivated by religion and understand that their is risk but their call is from a higher power. The military on the other hand is going to have set directives and risk management to maintain readiness and functionality. They are also going to have to minimize any negative political waters or it will reflect poorly on the Country and the command will potentially be replaced. Generals don't like throwing a 30+ year career in the toilet. If it were my boots on the ground, I would rather be in a controlled camp dealing with weakly sick than training and standing next to a heavily armed foreign soldiers that only months ago I was fighting. Sure its ebola, but I can think of many many many more NBC elements that are worse.


----------



## ETXgal

Personally I think we are on the brink of WW3. The only reason the budget is smaller is because our politicians could not come to an agreement. I like to err on the side of caution. We must maintain a big stick, because that is all that is keeping us free. Our enemies have been emboldened by weakness. I have noticed that our world has become a powder keg in the last few years. I think our military should focus on their job. I say this as an American, and a veteran. Just because we say the Cold War is over, doesn't make it so. I bet Putin thinks differently, as well as many other radical leaders. 

We disagree, but that is okay. If everyone thought the same way, the world would be a very boring place.


----------



## weedygarden

Tweto said:


> On Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace the Head of the NIH (I think his name is Dr Anthony Fauci) was asked to comment on a statement by the head of the Minnesota University Medical Research center (I'm trying to remember the name from memory and I could be wrong) that Ebola has been proven to be more transmittable then the government officials will admit.
> 
> Dr Fauci said that he would not discuss this in public. I hope I didn't understand this correctly. Chris Wallace looked like he was physically disturbed by his response.


I believe they are all being told what they can and cannot say and some of them know it is a lie. I believe this happens a lot with media in America, not that I think any of them are wonderful.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

There is a rumor that Duncan died a little while ago.


----------



## Genevieve

Tweto said:


> On Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace the Head of the NIH (I think his name is Dr Anthony Fauci) was asked to comment on a statement by the head of the Minnesota University Medical Research center (I'm trying to remember the name from memory and I could be wrong) that Ebola has been proven to be more transmittable then the government officials will admit.
> 
> Dr Fauci said that he would not discuss this in public. I hope I didn't understand this correctly. Chris Wallace looked like he was physically disturbed by his response.


back in mid aug. a biochemist for the NIH went missing in my AO. they finally had surveillance footage from a super 8 motel way up in the mountains in MD. On it he looked "very shaky and upset" and his wife was quoted as saying "That was not my husband," Kelley Rogers said. "That was a panicked man."

a couple of days later they apparently found his body by the side of the road dead. They said it didn't look like foul play but I know "they" don't give all info with stuff like this

now me being me I'm thinking ( since finding out he worked at the NIH as a biochemist) that something is hinkey and either he stumbled across something or he knows something that "others" don't want known to outsiders ( the public maybe)

I don't know, it just struck me as very odd and sent up a flag in my head

http://www.your4state.com/story/d/s...r-missing-md-man/40350/ijYHeIWXV0-5Wh89m4yYDA


----------



## MamaTo3

> A homeless man who was on the low-risk list was found Sunday after a nearly day-long search.
> After being checked by medical workers and being told to stay where he was, the man left, and authorities began to look for him. He was taken to Parkland Memorial Hospital in Dallas on Sunday, according to the official Twitter account of Sana Syed, a spokeswoman for the city of Dallas.
> His temperature was normal, and he was not showing symptoms of Ebola before he disappeared, officials said.


http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/05/health/ebola-us/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

This is a bit confusing to me. Is it saying he left the hospital after being found and having his temperature taken? How do they plan to keep an eye on him for possible symptoms?

Or is it saying that they found him and there shouldn't be any worry because he didn't have a fever when they checked his temperature before he went missing for a few days or whatever....?

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Tucker

Tweto said:


> On Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace the Head of the NIH (I think his name is Dr Anthony Fauci) was asked to comment on a statement by the head of the Minnesota University Medical Research center (I'm trying to remember the name from memory and I could be wrong) that Ebola has been proven to be more transmittable then the government officials will admit.
> 
> Dr Fauci said that he would not discuss this in public. I hope I didn't understand this correctly. Chris Wallace looked like he was physically disturbed by his response.


I don't watch FOX but I'm guessing that you are referring to Dr. Michael Osterholm. He is a straight shooter beyond reproach. He wrote an article for the NY Times that said as much.



MamaTo3 said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/05/health/ebola-us/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
> 
> This is a bit confusing to me. Is it saying he left the hospital after being found and having his temperature taken? How do they plan to keep an eye on him for possible symptoms?
> 
> Or is it saying that they found him and there shouldn't be any worry because he didn't have a fever when they checked his temperature before he went missing for a few days or whatever....?


I'm under the (perhaps delusional) belief that they are intentionally trying to confuse us so that 1. we don't panic, 2. we don't ask such logical questions and 3. that they can not be held responsible for their actions. Take your pick.


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> We have an old kettle bbq that we are willing to burn trash in if needed. I already have a worm compost bin and we are starting a larger pile for yard waste.


Good idea! My parents did this too.

I keep forgetting that others don't do "trash" like we do.  We actually generate very little true waste. We recycle everything we can - paper, plastic, cans, etc. I realize recycling would not be picked up either but we can store it onsite for now. Our food waste goes into an open container next to the sink. It gets thrown in the compost pile daily (or it could go into a compost container outside). Our chickens eat some of these scraps and the rest become garden gold for next season.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.wnd.com/2014/10/why-deploy-soldiers-to-fight-ebola/

Commentary on the subject of our military in Africa to fight Ebola.


----------



## Geek999

ETXgal said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2014/10/why-deploy-soldiers-to-fight-ebola/
> 
> Commentary on the subject of our military in Africa to fight Ebola.


Our combat engineers are the best in the world at being dropped into remote or hostile environments and setting up infrastructure. Go rent the movie "The Fighting Seabees". That movie is about Navy Engineers, known as SeaBees, hitting Pacific Islands in WWII. With no support they build what is needed to support the island hopping campaign to Japan.

The folks we are sending to west Africa are the modern version of the same units. They can be dropped into a place with almost no support and build what is needed, including hospital facilities, roads, air strips, water treatment facilities, etc.

I get the impression that no one in the administration knows what these guys can do and that is why the PR is so bad.


----------



## drfacefixer

Tucker said:


> I don't watch FOX but I'm guessing that you are referring to Dr. Michael Osterholm. He is a straight shooter beyond reproach. He wrote an article for the NY Times that said as much.
> 
> I'm under the (perhaps delusional) belief that they are intentionally trying to confuse us so that 1. we don't panic, 2. we don't ask such logical questions and 3. that they can not be held responsible for their actions. Take your pick.


Here is one point everyone that quotes the hotzone fail to mention. The Ebola Reston virus is thought to have mutated and become airborne, but it also lost its virulence in humans. There were four caretakers walking around in the contaminated building unaware of what USAMRID was doing there. They tested positive for antibodies but never showed and signs or symptoms of disease. Hopefully nothing mutates for the worse. It just bothers me when people mention the Hotzone and fail to mention this important fact because it doesn't add to the fear of their story. I wish Michael Crichton was alive hear what he would say about this event.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

SouthCentralUS said:


> There is a rumor that Duncan died a little while ago.


That same source says it will be announced 8am Monday morning.

Don't know, just rumors.


----------



## northstarprepper

Dr.FF- That is a point that many people overlook, especially considering that all four employees of that company with the monkeys had antibodies for Ebola-Reston in their blood. For whatever reason, that mutation did not harm humans, and a good thing for us all. I just read "The Hot Zone" again for the first time in years and enjoyed it very much. Besides relearning that update on the Reston variant, I relearned something else I had forgotten, just as everyone on here has as well.

Way back in the 70's, those wild years of Rock and Roll, long hair, and wild times, when computers took up whole rooms and the digital age was still science fiction: way back then the good old U.S. Army developed a rock solid test for Ebola that was 100% accurate and could give results in just two or three hours. So why does the CDC say they need two DAYS to check blood samples of potential victims when time is so very important to their treatment? Could it be they need time to develop the narrative as to who is positive and who is negative...not to worry, blah, blah, blah? I distrust this government more every single day. That was written in a book thirty years ago folks. Do you suppose USAMRIID at Ft. Detrick stopped all activities with Ebola back then, or do you think they might have just a little more knowledge than some political hack at the CDC who tells you "we can't shut the borders to Africa because then Ebola will just come here later...blah, nonsense, blah..." Did anyone say not to send them aid? No. Did anyone say not to help them out? no. All we want is our government to get real and cancel all visas for 6 months or longer , until Ebola is done there. How does that bring Ebola back here later, Mr. CDC Director/political hack.


----------



## Hooch

its really not surprising that/if he died/dies. It just leads to question the timeframe and how long he was contagious, how many people he exposed. right?? 21 ish days to become symtomatic then become sick for a few days untill death ...How long was he _really _sick exposing folks...

the next few weeks here will be _very_ interesting...


----------



## airdrop

You mean to tell me that the body doesn't have any virus in the fluids until this magical moment of 21 days and your not contagious until then . Now the body might have to load up with viruses to a level that has enough in volume to infect someone but this stuff can infect at a very low number so what the hell is the truth here . I've found more stuff on this subject from Canadian research papers than we have put out and it's not good . Be ready folks this jerk in Dallas has brought this to our door step , better to be ready and not need it than need it an not be ready .
I think 21 days is the tipping point that your body shows that you have it and your on your way out , not a pleasant thought .


----------



## faithmarie

I though this was interesting ...


----------



## ETXgal

The Canadians retracted some of their statements not long ago. I think they were under pressure to do so. They were leaning on the idea of the possibility of Ebola being airborne.


----------



## ETXgal

faithmarie, I listened to the whole video. It was outstanding. This interview was taken BEFORE Ebola hit Dallas. I highly recommend passing this on to everyone you know. Thank you for sharing this!



faithmarie said:


> I though this was interesting ...


----------



## faithmarie

Thank you ETXgal.. That is why I posted it… I thought it was telling and interesting..


----------



## ETXgal

More on our military for those interested. If you aren't interested, carry on...

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/oct/5/cdc-director-confident-ebola-wont-be-widespread-us/

<<<"*The troops going over there are going to be for logistic purposes*," said Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Sunday on "Face the Nation." "They're well trained, they will not be in direct risk of contact with individuals. And even if they are, the protocols are in place to prevent spread.">>>


----------



## Caribou

If your neighbor gets ebola, or anything else,when is he contagious? There are too many variable to give an exact answer. They say that an individual is not contagious until they show signs. One of the signs is a temperature of 101.5*. Oh thank goodness, his temperature was only 101.4* when we were visiting! 

You can become symptomatic as long as three weeks after contracting ebola. Don't forget that you can be symptomatic in as little as two days. Among other things, this depends on your system, how much virus you picked up, and the method of contamination. As soon as you contract ebola it starts replicating. When enough builds up you start shedding it through your bodily fluids. At first there will be few, think of this as a single spark from a grinder. It will probably fall harmlessly to the ground and die. If everything is just right a great conflagration may occur. 

As time goes on and the disease progresses your bodily fluids become so infected that the comparison is closer to a flamethrower than the single spark. My point is this, while you may be highly contagious after showing signs and most dangerous as you approach death, there is no really safe period.

Ebola will survive on surfaces for hours at least. We know that sweat carries ebola so an infected individual leave a little whenever they open a door. For some time now I have been using the towel, at a public bathroom, that I dried my hands with to open the door. When possible I throw it in the trash can but from now on I will drop it on the floor if the can is too far away. 

"Don't worry ebola is not airborne it is only droplet borne." So a cough or a sneeze will project droplets, what, 15' to 20'. So they are lying to you by telling you half truths. When they say that it passes by direct contact and keep the definition of direct contact, to include droplets, to themselves (thanks faithmarie) they intentionally lead you to a false conclusion.


----------



## mikeymike

Spanish nurse is suspected of Ebola infection 

By JORGE SAINZ 
Associated Press

MADRID (AP) -- In what is the first reported incident of Ebola transmission outside Africa, a Spanish nurse who treated a missionary for the disease at a Madrid hospital tested positive for the disease, Spain's health minister said Monday.

The female nurse was part of the medical team that treated a 69-year-old Spanish priest who died in a hospital last month after being flown back from Sierra Leone, where he was posted, Health Minister Ana Mato said.

The woman went to the Alcorcon hospital in the Madrid suburbs with a fever and was placed in isolation. Mato said the infection was confirmed by two tests and that the nurse was admitted to a hospital on Sunday.

The woman's only symptom was a fever, Antonio Alemany, Madrid director of primary health care, told a news conference. Alemany said authorities are drawing up a list of people the nurse had contact with.

The Spanish priest the nurse helped treat was Manuel Garcia Viejo, who died Sept. 25, becoming the second Spanish missionary to fall victim to the deadly virus. In August, a 75-year-old Spanish priest, Miguel Pajares, was flown back to Spain from Liberia, but died after being treated with the experimental Ebola medicine ZMapp.

World Health Organization officials couldn't immediately be reached after office hours to comment on the case.

The virus that causes Ebola spreads only through direct contact with the bodily fluids of an infected person who is showing symptoms.

In West Africa, the disease has spread quickly to family members who cared for the sick or handled their bodies after death.

The World Health Organization estimates has the latest Ebola outbreak has killed more than 3,400 people.


----------



## Genevieve

I'm thinking the only thing we can do is try to boost the immune system to maybe help us hopefully survive this thing. Staying in place away from others may be what will help people if they will actually do it.
You will more than likely have to use a steam iron your mail before you open it to try to remove any of the virus on the outside.
Before it becomes a full outbreak/pandemic you will need to use masks and gloves all the time you're out among others especially if it's airborn.
to that effect I've:

*bought more gloves and masks
*bought more bleach tabs to make up bleach for disinfecting purposes
*topped off our supplies for staying home
*bought elderberry syrup, vitamin D and C along with zinc to boost the immune system
*bought more alcohol based hand sanitizer for when outside the home and in public
* checked over sickroom supplies

thats all I can do but wait and see what happens. if nothing does then theres no harm in being ready is there? thats what this forum is for being ready for emergencies. The supplies will be ready for another time, the food and drink will be used and the immune boosters will still help keep us from hopefully getting the flu and colds this winter.


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> I'm thinking the only thing we can do is try to boost the immune system to maybe help us hopefully survive this thing. Staying in place away from others may be what will help people if they will actually do it.
> You will more than likely have to use a steam iron your mail before you open it to try to remove any of the virus on the outside.
> Before it becomes a full outbreak/pandemic you will need to use masks and gloves all the time you're out among others especially if it's airborn.
> to that effect I've:
> 
> *bought more gloves and masks
> *bought more bleach tabs to make up bleach for disinfecting purposes
> *topped off our supplies for staying home
> *bought elderberry syrup, vitamin D and C along with zinc to boost the immune system
> *bought more alcohol based hand sanitizer for when outside the home and in public
> * checked over sickroom supplies
> 
> thats all I can do but wait and see what happens. if nothing does then theres no harm in being ready is there? thats what this forum is for being ready for emergencies. The supplies will be ready for another time, the food and drink will be used and the immune boosters will still help keep us from hopefully getting the flu and colds this winter.


I just started a new list for the next midnight run to the pharmacy. I am printing my coupons and checking the sales for the best time to go. Looks like I'll be going before Sunday as they are having a killer sale on vitamins, cold and flu meds and the cheap plastic neti pots (good to have a few that you won't feel bad about throwing away.).

K thinks I went overboard with the bleach and bleach wipes. I still want more and some more Lysol spray!


----------



## Caribou

Uline is one source for masks, Tyvek coveralls, and gloves. Here is a link to some of the many masks available but once there...

http://www.uline.com/BL_1020/3M-Industrial-Respirators-with-Valve?keywords=N-95


----------



## Viking

ETXgal said:


> More on our military for those interested. If you aren't interested, carry on...
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/oct/5/cdc-director-confident-ebola-wont-be-widespread-us/
> 
> <<<"*The troops going over there are going to be for logistic purposes*," said Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Sunday on "Face the Nation." "They're well trained, they will not be in direct risk of contact with individuals. And even if they are, the protocols are in place to prevent spread.">>>


So, how often have we all heard the term "Mission Creep" ???


----------



## Tweto

My life has been one big project after project after project, assignment after assignment after assignment. In the 30 years I was a project engineer, not once did it go as planned. The only way to get a job done was to be flexible and willing to go the extra mile to get it done.

Here's what concerns me about the military being in Ebola country is the unknowns. While the military is there interaction with the locals will happen, it's a guarantee. Will the military be guarding all the supplies? If there are guards will they have authority to use lethal force (I doubt it), so how do they stop a local from getting to the supplies, tackle him?

Because of the long incubation period and the lack of symptoms for the first few weeks. I would think that it would be very easy for our military to take it home with them, let's hope it doesn't happen.

As long as humans are involved mistakes will happen.


----------



## Genevieve

Caribou said:


> Uline is one source for masks, Tyvek coveralls, and gloves. Here is a link to some of the many masks available but once there...
> 
> http://www.uline.com/BL_1020/3M-Industrial-Respirators-with-Valve?keywords=N-95


yea I got their catalog a few months back. they sell everything don't they? :laugh:


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> Looks like I'll be going before Sunday as they are having a killer sale on...cheap plastic neti pots (good to have a few that you won't feel bad about throwing away.)


Have you ever tried a NeilMed Sinus Rinse instead of a Neti pot? I find it to be so much easier to use and a lot less messy. It's like a fire hose for the sinus cavity. You fill it with the packet (or make your own baking soda/salt mixture) then squirt once up each nose. After you blow that out, you then take off the top and pour some of the mixture in your palm. You inhale that and it goes into a different nasal cavity than the fire hose area. It works great!! It's good for those deep sinus issues and allergies.



Genevieve said:


> You will more than likely have to use a steam iron your mail before you open it to try to remove any of the virus on the outside.


Great idea!! I was talking with my (retired, thus older) neighbor last night who I know has a good sized garden and cans their surplus. I didn't know if they were "preppers" so I discretely broached the subject of Ebola. I apparently opened the flood gate! He went on and on about how incompetent the CDC was and how he didn't believe a word they were saying. He said their plan was to stay home because they have adequate food and water supplies.  His wife then joined the conversation and told me something I didn't think about.

She said that when they go grocery shopping they use a cleaner on the handles of the grocery cart (like I do). When they get home they put the bags on their counter to unload. After they are finished, they use a bleach cleanser to disinfect the counters before they touch anything else. Becky added that "who knows what was in the cart and it's probably so contaminated." :2thumb:

I told her that we bought a small container of hand sanitizer that we hung from the mirror in the car. When we get in the car, we sanitize our hands immediately. By hanging it there, we notice it as soon as we get into the car. We both learned new ideas!


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> Have you ever tried a NeilMed Sinus Rinse instead of a Neti pot? I find it to be so much easier to use and a lot less messy. It's like a fire hose for the sinus cavity. You fill it with the packet (or make your own baking soda/salt mixture) then squirt once up each nose. After you blow that out, you then take off the top and pour some of the mixture in your palm. You inhale that and it goes into a different nasal cavity than the fire hose area. It works great!! It's good for those deep sinus issues and allergies.


The squirt bottle? I have a few but want the Nasopure bottles for the sick cabinet. They work both ways (heavy pressure or a gravity flow). I can get a killer deal on the plastic Neilmed neti pots so I wanted to grab a few for the cabinet. The gentleness of the pot may be easier for a sick person to handle.


----------



## Tucker

airdrop said:


> You mean to tell me that the body doesn't have any virus in the fluids until this magical moment of 21 days and your not contagious until then


Airdrop, forgive me if I'm misunderstanding you but 21 days is the longest that is being reported for someone to develop the disease after being exposed to an infectious person. It's being reported that most people will develop symptoms before 10 days rather than 21 days. However, it would be possible for someone to show symptoms on the 21st day then transmit it to someone else who doesn't develop the disease until their 21st day as well. That means that 42 days is the longest for a secondary case to develop.

The "experts" are saying that you can't catch it until the other person shows symptoms. I think most of us are skeptical on that point.


----------



## readytogo

*U.S.-Based Outbreaks*

http://www.cdc.gov/outbreaks/index.html
Make sure everybody keeps their hands clean, especially coming from public places and especially children; I was told at a class at the VA hospital today. Also staying inform is the first defense against this kind of things.


----------



## drfacefixer

Northstar, 

I will agree with you on the hold for visas out of ebola contaminated countries and even say a quarenteen for anyone returning is an excellent idea, although it is not without some cost and impact. 

As for the 1970s vs now, I have to disagree. Elisa assay testing was as high tech as biochemical methods and immunology were in the 70's. Antibodies were made the natural way by exposing an animal to the antigen and then harvesting and using various methods to collect and purify these proteins. It was akin to the days of using antiserum or blood from one recovered indivudual to treat another. It worked some of the time, but we only had a minute grasp of the complexities of immunology. The breakthrough in the late 1990s was was part biochemistry (being able to synthesis dna and rna primer analogues more efficiently to bring down the cost of research) and part DNA sequencing advances. In 1990, the best methods could decode 500 base pairs per day. By 2002 with the break through shotgun approach and computer banking 50,000 base pairs / day were being done. Today a 50 billion base pairs/day are what we are able to accomplish. 

The tests in the 1970s were no where near 100% reliable. No elisa is. They are affected by all sorts of conditions, factors, and amounts of analyte.They are helpful if they are cost effective - such as rapid strep, pregnancy tests, influenza testing. But it's always a balance between using it as a screening tool and then confirming with something much more fool proof. THe advanced molecular detection currently being used is completing decoding any virus with similarities consistant with ebola and then tracking mutations or lack of mutations within the genomic sequence. Reading its code may take half a day, but then you have to identify the mutations, predict the influence on protein structure changes, and model how that shift may affect the virus's other structures. If there is a team making stuff up, they probably had some hollywood writers doing that in the next room while the real scientists worked away.


----------



## Gians

drfacefixer said:


> Here is one point everyone that quotes the hotzone fail to mention. The Ebola Reston virus is thought to have mutated and become airborne, but it also lost its virulence in humans. There were four caretakers walking around in the contaminated building unaware of what USAMRID was doing there. They tested positive for antibodies but never showed and signs or symptoms of disease. Hopefully nothing mutates for the worse. It just bothers me when people mention the Hotzone and fail to mention this important fact because it doesn't add to the fear of their story. I wish Michael Crichton was alive hear what he would say about this event.


In 'The Coming Plague' they mentioned the hypothesis that when microbes mutate they, at least sometimes, trade off how fatal they are for how easily they can infect. That would seem to fit the Reston virus episode.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/04/us/containing-ebola-cdc-troops-west-africa.html

*Dallas Hospital Alters Account, Raising Questions on Ebola Case*

Things just keep getting more strange by the hour.


----------



## northstarprepper

How many days has it been since Duncan showed a fever and first went to the hospital? If there are going to be additional victims off of Victim Zero, I would think we would start to see them very soon. Perhaps we will get lucky? 

Although the nurse in Spain who was diagnosed today took a very long time to break with the disease. I hope she was not hoping it was something else and then kept spreading virus around while her and her husband were on vacation. 

Lastly, Dr., thanks for your explanation of the testing features and how they have developed. You certainly know more about that than I do. I am curious about one thing though. Do you think it odd that the military has not called in people from USAMRIID in this situation and allowed them input, especially with the troops being deployed to western Africa. I would think an expert or two on Ebola might be a great help on the trip over there, and we are not hearing anything about that unit at all. That surprises me, considering they have many years of experience studying the enemy.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## preppingsu

A Spanish nurse in Madrid has contracted Ebola after caring for a patient who had returned frm Africa.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29514920

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/07/ebola-crisis-substandard-equipment-nurse-positive-spain

Sorry if this has been posted before, I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Tweto

preppingsu said:


> A Spanish nurse in Madrid has contracted Ebola after caring for a patient who had returned frm Africa.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29514920
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/07/ebola-crisis-substandard-equipment-nurse-positive-spain
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before, I couldn't find anything.


An article about the nurse said that she was sick a week before she was admitted and confirmed with Ebola. That's a week she could have been contaminating other people.

Also, The WHO is saying that an Ebola outbreak in Europe is unavoidable. If any group would know it would be the World Health Organization.


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## ETXgal

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-07/several-dozen-u-s-troops-to-have-contact-testing-ebola.html

<<<A few dozen U.S. troops will have direct exposure to potential Ebola patients by running testing labs in Liberia, the head of U.S. Africa Command said for the first time today.>>>

<<< three or four specially trained personnel will run each of as many as seven testing labs>>>


----------



## Tweto

ETXgal said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-07/several-dozen-u-s-troops-to-have-contact-testing-ebola.html
> 
> <<<A few dozen U.S. troops will have direct exposure to potential Ebola patients by running testing labs in Liberia, the head of U.S. Africa Command said for the first time today.>>>
> 
> <<< three or four specially trained personnel will run each of as many as seven testing labs>>>


In the news today;

They are sending 4000 now. Can you say mission creep!

They also said that most of the soldiers will have NO contact with any Ebola contamination, but they will be tested twice a day any way. Whats wrong with that statement!


----------



## drfacefixer

Are we being lied to or not?
It depends on where you are getting your information and who puts a spin on it. I for one do not believe that withholding information is an absolute lie. With the creation of the internet and now with social media, we are bombarded with information like never before. Over the past decade, we have seen an increasing amount of fatigue when people are exposed to information over and over again. We saw it with SARs, HIV, H1N1, and of course anti-terrorism threat levels. There was never one case of American SAR fatality. We've spent over $150 billion on terrorism a year and you have a greater chance of being killed by lighting. People have grown accustom to going about their normal routine even during a raised threat level - even though it's only been raised ~ less than 2 dozen times over the last decade. It's lost its ability to serve as a protection mechanism when people ignore it. I for one don't really worry too much about walking outside to watch a good lightning show, but why do i feel hesitant of being in a movie theater without planning an escape route our or how I would combat a gunman if another shooting occured. It's irrational by statistics, but part of being human is living with a certain amount of irrationality. 

By bombarding the public with ebola information all at once and answering all the theoretical "what ifs", the majority of the public may prepare less or demand more from the government and do less to help themselves. Everybody is capitalizing on it for the time being. THe antivaxers are screaming that it's a ploy to sell everyone a new vaccine. The Conspiracy theorists are saying its a planned ploy for population control and putting everyone in FEMA camps. The basics are that it is a disease caused by a microorganism and we've faced disease since the dawn of time. The majority of this discussion has been helpful because the community is pulling out good solid facts to know and some theoretical risks. 
Can dogs carry ebola? sure they can, Published accounts demonstrated Igg antibody titers in 2002. Should you euthanize all dogs in TX as of now just to be safe. That might be unnecessary. But put it out on the news with the right spin on it and you'll probably get more support in killing all mutts in Texas than you think. Is it a necessary piece of info? sure. Especially if you are concerned with using a dog as outside security should things get out of hand. That is not applicable to the masses so maybe it doesn't need to be focused on just yet. Information garners a reaction and can be a tool and a motivating force, but only if timed right.


----------



## BillM

*Ebola used as a weapon*

Expect the Islamic extremists to use Ebola as a weapon by sending as many infected Jihadists into America to infect as many people as possible before they succumb to the virus them selves.

These Jihadists will not seek hospitalization or medical help .

They will be on a suicide mission for Allah ! 

If I can think of this, they already have !


----------



## Davarm

Dont know if this has been brought up before, I am behind on the threads but IMO the PTB may want Ebola in this country to make testing of treatments and possible vaccines easier.

Yea, I know - maybe this post should be in the "Conspiracy" section but stranger things have happened.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...-may-carry-ebola-without-showing-any-symptoms

Faithmarie, this from one of your videos you posted really had that freak factor to it. If that is true, that makes matters even worse than before.


----------



## drfacefixer

A word on airborne vs droplet precautions - this is getting misused and abused and becoming a source of contention because some news sources are referring to it incorrectly thus people are thinking either ebola transmission is being under or over exaggerated. First off, the terms are of architectural design for containment of microrganisms in treatment centers. These were set in place and reviewed as needed by the Healthcare infection control practices Advisory Committee which makes recommendations for accredited health institutions to follow. Specifically the terms are geared to the minimum requirements at a certain echelon of care needs to stop transmission risks. Simply put airborne risks are resistant to dessication and can survive traveling long distances and are particles small enough to stay airborne for a long time. Tb can remain floating in still air for greater than 60 minutes. It can remain in infectious concentrations for over 9 hours. It can live on clothing for 45 days. It requires uv light and hepa filtration to kill and clean a room that an active tb patient was in. Special isolation rooms that have AIIR systems to adequately treat and turnover the room air are needed for these type of isolation cases. Most all of these rooms I've been in also have UV lights built in for a sanitation cycling. Droplet born IS NOT airborne. In droplet born, these microorganisms will desiccate and die and only stay in the air a short distance (as far as you can sneeze, projectile vomit or wet fart). They will fall out of the air and once the surfaces are disinfected, the transmission risk is mitigated. There is no need for air purification systems. 

Droplet precautions usually go hand in hand with any disease spread through saliva and respiratory mucous because they can easily be spread a short distance through coughing. But these drops aren't going to spread through your air ducts and circulate through your house or hospital AC. As caribou (I think said) ebola currently best falls into this category since virus can shed in any bodily fluids. There still is a disconnect in the media though. With direct contact, you don't need to wear a mask and yet this is exactly what we see (and what health care workers are told to do) Mention Contact precautions for the most part to a medical professional and then assume droplet precautions and wear a mask or respirator depending on the risk. Mention airborne precautions and alarms go off all over the place. Its silly semantics but its being twisted into all sorts of craziness.


----------



## hiwall

If this Ebola thing takes off it might mean a very poor Christmas shopping season this year which could really hurt our fragile economy. Just one more bad thing that could happen in an already bad situation.


----------



## northstarprepper

There's some great info on this page, for sure. Thanks Doc, for clearing up the difference in airborne vs. droplet scenario. You explained it more clearly than the dopes on TV. I am a bit concerned about this situation in Spain. That woman was walking around for a week with a low grade fever. I know our CDC says you have to have a fever of 101.5 or higher to be contagious, but it still makes me nervous that she could have been shedding viruses that whole week. I do hope all affected will be ok. They are in my prayers.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.wnd.com/2014/10/u-s-now-denies-troops-in-contact-with-ebola-patients/

Oh it just keeps getting worse and worse. Here is the latest on our military mission in Africa.


----------



## Tucker

drfacefixer said:


> Are we being lied to or not?
> It depends on where you are getting your information and who puts a spin on it. I for one do not believe that withholding information is an absolute lie....


Rather than a lie, I think the problem is one of absolutes. Fauci and Frieden make statements like "not going to happen" but they have no way to know that it won't happen. I liken this to when I carried a baby for almost 7 months but she died in-vitro from an infection caused by amniocentesis (no sympathy needed - this was almost 25 years ago). SO many people said "don't worry, you will get pregnant again." Of course, I didn't. Their comments were not based on facts; their comments were "hopes." Same for Fauci and Frieden. They have no way they know for sure.

As David Sanders says in this article:

"I don't want people to get worried right now, but for people to say there's zero chance is simply incorrect," Sanders said. "It's not something to be dismissed."



drfacefixer said:


> There was never one case of American SAR fatality...


I think you meant U.S. since Canada certainly had cases of SARs.


----------



## Tweto

northstarprepper said:


> There's some great info on this page, for sure. Thanks Doc, for clearing up the difference in airborne vs. droplet scenario. You explained it more clearly than the dopes on TV. I am a bit concerned about this situation in Spain. That woman was walking around for a week with a low grade fever. I know our CDC says you have to have a fever of 101.5 or higher to be contagious, but it still makes me nervous that she could have been shedding viruses that whole week. I do hope all affected will be ok. They are in my prayers.


CNN reported this morning that nurses dog is infected and will be put down.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/08/world/europe/ebola-spain/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

The woman's dog is going to be put down, for precaution. It didn't say the dog tested positive. (because there is a chance the dog could transmit the virus) Most likely the dog got it from her, if it is positive. I don't think they are taking any chances on it.

She is on antiviral meds, as well as iv drip from antibodies from a recovered Ebola patient. I learned this by watching the video on the link provided. Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article...onnel-will-have-direct-contact-ebola-patients

Well I just read that the Dallas patient has died.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ood-to-help-treat-nbc-cameraman-ashoka-mukpo/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-police-in-campaign-to-protect-Ebola-dog.html
More on the nurse's dog.


----------



## Zanazaz

ETXgal said:


> http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article...onnel-will-have-direct-contact-ebola-patients
> 
> Well I just read that the Dallas patient has died.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ood-to-help-treat-nbc-cameraman-ashoka-mukpo/
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...-police-in-campaign-to-protect-Ebola-dog.html
> More on the nurse's dog.


I bet the 48 people who are still being monitored are really sweating bullets now. I really have NO compassion for this man, because he had to have known he had Ebola, or at least a good chance he had it. He risked so many lives coming to America, especially his family. He lied on the form when he was about to leave Africa. I'm sick of the news at this point, and the talking heads.

The man's fiancee already has a lawyer. I expect she and Duncan's family will be suing the hospital or whoever they can.


----------



## Grimm

*Texas Ebola Patient Thomas Eric Duncan Has Died*

I'm surprised no one else posted this!

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/texas-ebola-patient-thomas-eric-duncan-died/story?id=26045360

*Texas Ebola Patient Thomas Eric Duncan Has Died*



> Thomas Eric Duncan, the patient who was being treated for Ebola in an isolation unit at a Texas hospital, has died, officials said today.
> 
> "It is with profound sadness and heartfelt disappointment that we must inform you of the death of Thomas Eric Duncan this morning at 7:51 a.m.," the hospital said in a statement.
> 
> "Mr. Duncan succumbed to an insidious disease, Ebola. He fought courageously in this battle. Our professionals, the doctors and nurses in the unit, as well as the entire Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas community, are also grieving his passing," the statement said.
> 
> Duncan, a Liberian man who had traveled to Texas to visit family, was the first person to be diagnosed with the disease while in the U.S. and became the first person to die of the disease in the U.S.
> 
> Louise Troh, the mother of Duncan's teenage son and the woman referred to as his wife by family members, released a statement thanking local community and medical officials for their help treating Duncan.
> 
> "My family is in deep sadness and grief, but we leave him in the hands of God," wrote Troh. "I am now dealing with the sorrow and anger that his son was not able to see him before he died. This will take some time, but in the end, I believe in a merciful God."
> 
> Duncan's son, Karsiah Duncan, 19, told reporters Tuesday he was praying for his father's recovery. Karsiah Duncan had not seen his father since he was 3, when he and his mother Louise Troh left Liberia, according to ABC News affiliate WFAA-TV in Dallas.
> 
> Troh and three other people are still in quarantine after they were exposed to Duncan while he had symptoms of Ebola.
> 
> Duncan's daughter, Youngor Jallah, was distraught after learning of her father's death.
> 
> "I am not okay and I don't know what to do," she told ABC News through tears.
> 
> Duncan was admitted to the Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital in Dallas on Sept. 28. He initially went to the hospital's emergency room with symptoms on Sept. 26. He returned in an ambulance two days later and had been in an isolation unit since then.
> 
> On Saturday Duncan's condition was downgraded from serious to critical, as doctors worked to save his life. Hospital officials confirmed Tuesday he was on a respirator and receiving kidney dialysis.
> 
> Duncan was the first person to be given the experimental drug brincidofovir.
> 
> Dallas Mayor Mike Rawlings spoke at a city council meeting soon after Duncan's death was announced.
> 
> "This hurts deeply," said Rawlings. " We were hoping this was not going to happen."
> 
> Rawlings also stressed that health teams had taken steps to stop the spread of the Ebola virus in Dallas.
> 
> "We will stop the Ebola virus in its tracts from spreading into our community," said Rawlings. "I want to reinforce to the public, that this was an isolated incident of the Ebola virus; contracted by the individual while residing in another country."
> 
> Judge Clay Jenkins, who helped move Duncan's relatives from a cramped apartment to a donated house, said in a statement his "thoughts are with the family and friends."


Found this line in the same article on the second page talking about the aid workers brought back to the States...



> Four health workers were brought back from West Africa where they contracted the disease and were treated and released. A fifth person, cameraman Ashoka Mukpo, is being treated at a Nebraska facility.


----------



## recoilless_57mm

This was just forwarded to me by a close relative and retired OBGYN. I feel there is more concern out there than the press and our so called congress and admin are saying.

ASRM BULLETIN

Volume 16, Number 41

October 7, 2014

US Department of Health and Human Services Resources on Ebola

The Office of the Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response at HHS has asked us to help provide information to the health care community on Ebola. What follows is a letter from Assistant Secretary Lurie. More resources are available at:

http://www.phe.gov/preparedness/Pages/default.aspx

An Open Letter to All U.S. Healthcare Professionals

Dear Colleague,

As a frontline healthcare provider, you play an essential role in protecting the health and well-being of our nation. In light of the recent presentation of an Ebola-positive patient in Texas, we wanted to remind all healthcare professionals that simple steps can be taken to prevent the spread of this disease. You can contribute to our country's response by being ready to detect a potentially infected patient; protect yourself, your colleagues, and other patients from exposure; and respond with appropriate patient care.

Specifically, you should be ready to:

• Detect: Ask All Patients with Non-Specific Complaints About Recent Travel. A travel history should be taken as early as possible in your encounter with all patients. Although the signs and symptoms of Ebola are nonspecific (e.g., fever, headache, muscle pain, weakness, vomiting, diarrhea, etc.), Ebola can be virtually eliminated from your differential by ruling out travel to the affected area.

• Protect: Use Good Infection Control Practices Consistent and correct use of personal protective equipment (PPE), frequent hand washing, and proper decontamination of surfaces and equipment are key to reducing or eliminating the transmission of Ebola and other communicable diseases (e.g., HIV, influenza, hepatitis, and Enterovirus-D68).

• Respond: Have a Plan. All healthcare workers should know what to do when encountering a suspected Ebola patient. It is critical to know who to notify and to make that notification immediately. Remember, Ebola is a nationally notifiable disease and must be reported to local, state, and federal public health authorities.

The CDC website has many important resources for clinicians to learn more about Ebola. In addition, the CDC Emergency Operations Center (EOC) is always available at 770-488-7100 or [email protected].

In the last decade, our nation has made great strides in healthcare system and public health emergency preparedness. As a result of our efforts, we are confident in our collective ability to control the spread of Ebola domestically.

Thank you for your continued partnership and dedication to national health security.

Best regards,

Nicole Lurie, M.D., M.S.P.H.

RADM, U.S. Public Health Service

Assistant Secretary for Preparedness and Response


----------



## emilysometimes

*going on right now in Frisco, Texas*

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/health/2014/10/08/patient-frisco-ebola-suspect/16922477/


----------



## Zanazaz

emilysometimes said:


> http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/health/2014/10/08/patient-frisco-ebola-suspect/16922477/


I've watched the CNN news report on this, and read a local news station website story. A lot of confusion about this person. The person said they had come in contact with Duncan, and also had traveled to Africa. I'm hoping this person just has the flu, and perhaps lying about potential contact and travel, otherwise many more people could have been exposed.

I'm hoping and praying that this is another false alarm.


----------



## emilysometimes

I really hope he just has food poisoning or flu or something! The local news is saying the person is one of the sheriff's deputies that worked with the Liberian family in Dallas. Man, I hope he's just got a stomach bug!

Only saw two folks in hazmat suits. Paramedics and police are in shirt sleeves.


----------



## Zanazaz

emilysometimes said:


> I really hope he just has food poisoning or flu or something! The local news is saying the person is one of the sheriff's deputies that worked with the Liberian family in Dallas. Man, I hope he's just got a stomach bug!
> 
> Only saw two folks in hazmat suits. Paramedics and police are in shirt sleeves.


What I heard was that the person in Frisco was someone that was not being monitored, one of the 48. There's seems to be a lot of confusion about what's going on, so I will wait for more factual info.

On CNN the Deputy Director of DHS is talking about increased screening for Ebola at airports, but at this point it's like shutting the barn door after the cows is already out. Better late than never isn't the best practice when it comes to a potential pandemic situation.

UPDATE: It is indeed one of the sheriff deputies that had contact with Duncan's family, and was in the apartment.


----------



## goshengirl

Zanazaz said:


> UPDATE: It is indeed _one of the sheriff deputies that had contact with Duncan's family_, and was in the apartment.


This breaks my heart.


----------



## smaj100

I think we are rapidly approaching the royally screwed point of no return!!

vract::facepalm::shtf2:


----------



## ETXgal

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/?lead=frisco-patient-exhibiting-ebola-symptoms

<<<"We were told by federal officials, county officials that you would have to come in direct contact with Duncan or direct contact with bodily fluids, and he did not," said Monnig's son, Logan>>>

He was in the apartment for about 30 minutes, and did not have direct contact, according to his son. This is very sad information. My heart goes out to the family. I hope it is not Ebola.


----------



## Hooch

oh dang....

And I doubt he touched the sick mr. duncan...which can mean one of two things...

1. it's indeed airborne


or 2. he touched something and contaminated himself...

the second one would be likely since they went in with out any ppe..but a all around extreamly sad and shitty situation...

uggh...


----------



## BoxOfRocks

You guys remember a few years ago, that big scare about the swine flu? I remember it being an "outbreak" and "out of control" too.


----------



## Hooch

ebola is a whole different ball game box of rocks...

but we shall see wont we??


----------



## SouthCentralUS

How do you take off your shoes? I untie them and then grab the sole and pull them off. What was on the floor? Contamination maybe?


----------



## fteter

Even when you have a controlled occurrence of a communicable virus, there is always more than one case. While our thoughts and prayers should go out to the Deputy Sheriff and his family, it's not surprising to see another case around Dallas.

While this is certainly worth tracking, it's not an "out-of-control" panic situation in the US yet. Doesn't mean it won't become one, just that it's not there right now IMHO.


----------



## Tucker

BoxOfRocks said:


> You guys remember a few years ago, that big scare about the swine flu? I remember it being an "outbreak" and "out of control" too.


A vaccine was developed that stopped H1N1 in its tracks. None exists for Ebola.


----------



## BoxOfRocks

Tucker said:


> A vaccine was developed that stopped H1N1 in it's tracks. None exists for Ebola.


And here, X amount months down the road when some medical/science type does, I won't have 3/4 of my local news about the ebola that will kill us all.


----------



## ETXgal

They put the nurse's dog down. That is terribly sad. I wish they had tested the dog. That poor lady. I wonder if she has heard this news? I realize if there were many cases, you could not test all the dogs. But in this case, it sure would have been better, in my opinion. The dog was 12 years old, and her beloved companion.


----------



## Zanazaz

I haven't watched any news since earlier today, but I'm thinking that the Deputy Sheriff has some minor bug, because the news mentioned that he didn't have all the symptoms of Ebola. In fact I think they mentioned he hadn't even been throwing up. I think they are being overly cautious which is a good thing. I expect the test to be negative. Of course I could be wrong, in which case I will be :eyebulge:. If he did get infected then I would say it's a lot easier to catch than all the "experts" are saying. Or I should say the "experts" the government uses. A lot of other microbiologists are screaming bloody murder.

I'm definitely not in panic mode, but I'm not in a "everything's going to be okay" mode either. I got over normalcy bias a long time ago. Time will tell I guess, time will tell. I think I would rather face a zombie apocalypse. You can shoot zombies. :laugh:


----------



## Davarm

If he does have it I wonder how many people will start refusing to "roll down" their windows on traffic stops. Around here the sheriff's department/deputies dont do a whole lot of them but it does happen at times.


----------



## ETXgal

http://washingtonexaminer.com/article/2554588

*HHS secretary: There may be other cases of Ebola in the U.S.*

<<<

Secretary of Health and Human Services Sylvia Burwell said that despite the best efforts of health officials, Americans have to prepare for the reality that there may be more cases of Ebola in the United States.
"We had one case and I think there may be other cases, and I think we have to recognize that as a nation," Burwell said at a media breakfast hosted by the journal Health Affairs and held at the Washington, D.C. offices of the Kaiser Family Foundation.

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/heal...chael-dallas-cdc-ebola-sheriff-dyer/16672385/
<<<
Sgt. Monnig and the other deputies were not wearing any type of protective gear when they accompanied county health officials into the apartment late Wednesday to issue an order to the people inside, forbidding them from leaving the apartment.
Sgt. Monnig says they were assured by health officials that no one inside the apartment was showing symptoms of Ebola and that the danger was remote.
He says the people inside the apartment were scared and had a lot of questions about what was going on. The deputies' own fears were heightened when they were told the next day that the squad cars they were driving were being pulled out of service. They were also told to bag up the clothing they were wearing.>>>


----------



## northstarprepper

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...ey-Customs-Agent-We-re-Not-Prepared-for-Ebola

The above link is to a story about a local news crew interviewing a customs agent at Newark airport, I think it was. In the story, the agent relates an incident where a man from Liberia shows up in customs vomiting, and no one knew what to do. He ended up driving the man and his wife to a hospital. Moral of the story: the feds tell us they have put these new stringent standards in place to stop people from Western Africa from entering the country with Ebola. In reality, the customs people have no doctors, no real training or experience, and want no part of doing that anyway. They want doctors or nurses there to do the screening.

One other point I would like to raise is this. We are told the Ebola test takes two days and DrFaceFixer explained that in detail. It is a very complex procedure. So, how is the CDC and so many other emergency rooms dismissing so many people as NOT having Ebola without a negative test? The hospital in Dallas was chastised for sending Duncan home with just a low-grade fever, while the CDC says you must have a fever exceeding 101.5 to be contagious. I do realize that a low grade fever, backache, headache, nausea, and diarrhea are also flu symptoms, but if these people just came from Western Africa, why are they being released so casually?


----------



## Caribou

Zanazaz said:


> I haven't watched any news since earlier today, but I'm thinking that the Deputy Sheriff has some minor bug, because the news mentioned that he didn't have all the symptoms of Ebola. In fact I think they mentioned he hadn't even been throwing up. I think they are being overly cautious which is a good thing. I expect the test to be negative. Of course I could be wrong, in which case I will be :eyebulge:. If he did get infected then I would say it's a lot easier to catch than all the "experts" are saying. Or I should say the "experts" the government uses. A lot of other microbiologists are screaming bloody murder.
> 
> I'm definitely not in panic mode, but I'm not in a "everything's going to be okay" mode either. I got over normalcy bias a long time ago. Time will tell I guess, time will tell. I think I would rather face a zombie apocalypse. You can shoot zombies. :laugh:


You are probably right but the symptoms do not all appear at once. I would expect to see the signs and symptoms progress one at a time. Were I this cop I would have sought medical attention at the first sign. Then again were I this cop when I was ordered into the apartment I would have told them, *DELETED FOR CONTENT*


----------



## readytogo

*Ebola and more.............*

No epidemic can ever be control as long as you have people traveling to and from infected areas we all know this,Spain right now is in high alert do to the high travel between African nations and country also the high influx of ilegal migrants in Europe,our soldiers in Africa,Cuba also send teams over there is a big mess not only Ebola but the CDC is posting major problems all over the World,once in country a human carrier can spread an epidemic in every point he/she touches,then what.
http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices


----------



## northstarprepper

http://www.wnd.com/2014/10/ebola-victims-without-symptoms-could-still-be-contagious/

While I hesitate to use World Net Daily as a source, the article uses a medical publication as the basis of the commentary. In a nutshell, it says the CDC is knowingly lying to the American people (in all likelihood to continue their open borders policy) about Ebola's ability to replicate and shed itself from the initial host to a new host prior to the "spike" in fever the CDC has assurred us all about. The research comes from a German doctor and a colleague. Do I believe this 100%? I don't know. But it is bad when you cannot trust the government elected to protect you and the ones you love. Makes you want to lock the doors, pull the covers over your head, and let the world just go to heck all around you.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014...-why-obama-is-allowing-ebolaphobia-to-spread/

*Why Obama is allowing Ebolaphobia to spread*

<<<

Here's an example: A travel ban on countries like Liberia, where Ebola is epidemic, makes sense as a technique to keep the virus from accelerating here.
Such a travel ban would go some distance to stem the tide of Ebolophobia, too. It would symbolize our country's intention to shore up its defenses against the illness. But President Obama is very sensitive to being defined in any way by the borders of this country. I think he sees himself as a citizen of the world and sees Americans as having infected others with our deadly economic policies for a long time, thereby inflicting untold suffering on developing nations. To now lead the way to America insulating itself from a scourge sweeping the very countries he seems to think we have preyed upon could, of course, strike him (if only unconsciously) as profoundly unfair.
I believe the president may literally believe we should suffer along with less fortunate nations. And if he does, that is a very dangerous psychological stance from which to confront Ebola.>>>

This certainly makes sense to me. I think it is more involved than this.


----------



## northstarprepper

I just got a real laugh as I looked at the titles in the Drudge Report section on Ebola. Get this:

"Feds Scramble to Calm Public on Ebola." Followed by in any order:
"CDC Chief: Intensity of Ebola Spread Unseen Since AIDS"
"Customs Agent: We're Not Prepared!"
"BP Agent: Nothing Done to Secure Border From Virus."
"HHS: There May Be More (Ebola carriers in our midst right now)"
"Fear Grows." 

You get the idea. The government is stoking the hysteria and seems to be encouraging the MSM to push all the panic buttons, so long as they don't make OBOLA himself look bad. The government sources in every story seem to try to rachet up the hype. Good gracious, there has only been one guy die here from it and no other confirmed cases yet. Not much to panic over from 1500 miles away.


----------



## tsrwivey

ETXgal said:


> *Why Obama is allowing Ebolaphobia to spread*.


Never let a crisis go to waste. If they can use Ebola to further bankrupt this country & gather more power & control, they certainly will. It has to be a very real threat to the people first though & that can only be achieved by allowing Ebola to spread all over the country. Some pictures of Ebola infected kids with headlines about how it's spreading in an elementary school would be perfect for them.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10881895

Lancet. 2000 Jun 24;355(9222):2210-5.
*Human asymptomatic Ebola infection and strong inflammatory response.*


----------



## phxrising

Today in the UK news, there is an ebola drill ordered by the Prime Minister. What is this supposed to accomplish? Is it truly a valuable exercise or just more media scaremongering?
:
http://www.northsound1.com/news/uk-...ercise-to-test-britain-s-readiness-for-ebola/

"The Department of Health has said it will provide further details about ebola screenings at Heathrow and Gatwick airports and Eurostar terminals next week.

The announcement came ahead of a national exercise today to test Britain's readiness for an ebola outbreak.

Government ministers will join dozens of medical professionals for the eight-hour drill in locations across the country.

Actors will simulate symptoms of the deadly virus to test the response of emergency services, while some medical staff will wear personal protective equipment.

A simulated meeting of the Government's COBRA emergency committee will also be held, chaired by Health Secretary Jeremy Hunt.

The exercise was ordered by David Cameron as part of the UK's contingency plan against ebola, which has killed more than 4,000 people in West Africa.

It comes after the Prime Minister was forced to defend the decision to introduce enhanced screening for the virus at major points of entry, saying it had been taken on "medical advice".

Questions have been raised about the checks, with a spokesman for Gatwick saying the airport had not been given any instructions about how the screening should be carried out.

The move was also criticised by health experts, with one describing it as a "complete waste of time", while Labour MP Keith Vaz said the lack of precise information was "shambolic".

Mr Cameron said: "What we do is listen to the medical advice and we act on that advice, and that's why we are introducing the screening processes at the appropriate ports and airports.

"What we are focusing on as a country is taking action right across the board to deal with this problem at source."

The Department of Health has not revealed the locations of the national exercise, although a spokeswoman said it has been planning its response to an ebola case in the UK "for many months now".

"It is vital that we test these plans in as realistic a situation as possible - with real people," she said.

As well as ministers these will include hospital staff, the ambulance service and Public Health England.

The spokeswoman added: "It is important to remember that the overall risk to the public in the UK continues to be very low.

"The UK has some of the best public health protection systems in the world with well-developed and well-tested systems for managing infectious disease."


----------



## drfacefixer

I say it's a positive note to British citizens that is demonstrating readiness. I don't see if as driving fear since they are likely to eventually get a person entering the country that has traveled of had been exposed to someone with Ebola. It has a positive view to the people that says "we are working together". Our initial media made it sound like CDC should have initially swooped in and taken control and initiated a quarantine. Why? Because this is how we've seen it occur on tv shows and the movies. In reality the advent of the Epidemic Intelligence service later to become the CDC, serves as a federal advisor to the states own disease surveillance team. Local officials are still in control until higher authorities legally demand via legal proceedings to take over jurisdiction citing public safety. This is detailed in the book Beating Back the Devil. There was a military directed arm at USAMRIID that could act with greater authority (http://biotech.law.lsu.edu/blaw/bluebook/Bluebook_htm.htm) but the role of the standing response team was handed over to the CDC since it hadn't been utilized in decades since its creation. From different new stories we are starting to see our collective state responses. It takes all aspects from medical response, law enforcement, judicial directive, and state and federal authorities to control outbreaks. Without enacting a declaration of emergency, you have to rely on all these agencies cooperating. Dallas so far has played out as I expected. There were flaws and other states are organizing and taking their planning more serious.

FYI - I am not assuming everything is done in Tx, until the quarantine period is over, but there will be a media quiescence for the time being as there is not much new developing other than the formulaic "who's at fault" and "who failed us" and much rarer "what can we do better" commentaries. One thing I find fascinating is that Lowes was temporary out of tyvek suits but all other similar hazmat coveralls were in stock. I think Dupont might get a bit of free publicity even though there are many other companies shipping similar medical barrier and garments to Africa. Likewise, regular bleach was out, but there was a ton of concentrated 8.3% NaClO in stock.


----------



## ETXgal

phxrising, I see it as a positive thing as well. Why wait until the SHTF, to try to get things worked out? It is better to have a little practice for the real thing ahead of time, and see what your weaknesses are. Dallas dropped the ball big time. Others have learned from this mistake, hopefully. Maybe if they had practice beforehand, they will be able to respond more appropriately. Just my opinion.


----------



## ETXgal

*Liberia: 41 UN staffers under Ebola observation*

http://www.kltv.com/story/26761395/liberia-41-un-staffers-under-ebola-observation

This concerns me. I really am worried about our military over there.

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...nt-Ebola-Screening-at-Dallas-Houston-Airports
*Cornyn, McCaul Want Ebola Screening at Dallas & Houston Airports*


----------



## Tweto

Update on Dr Nancy Snyderman. A reminder, she was with the cameraman that came down with Ebola when the Dr and another cameraman were in Africa. She volunteered to go in self imposed isolation for 21 days when she return to the states.

She was discovered breaking her own self imposed quarantined. Now she has a legal order to stay quarantine.


----------



## faithmarie

Someone posted this on FB

http://naturalsociety.com/theyre-te...il&utm_term=0_f20e6f9c84-c57a0f0dd6-323110413


----------



## northstarprepper

I am sure many people are confident in their own homeopathic / natural / super silver cure alls, but folks, this is not your typical generic flu. This is Ebola, a level 4 pathogen that dissolves human bodies from the inside out. I know you all have wonderful caring hearts, but I highly doubt any over the counter herbal remedy is going to slow down what is perhaps the most vicious killer virus on earth. Yes, my wife and I keep herbal remedies, essential oils, silver, etc. all on hand for those times when we may not have a doctor or pharmacy to go to, but when Ebola comes, if it comes, we intend to quarantine ourselves completely and rely on God, the preps we have, and the knowledge we have to survive. If we do, great. If we die, we will be just two more of the many thousands if this does become a worse case scenario. Please do not be deceived by those promising miracle cures or protection from Ebola...there is no such thing that comes in a bottle.


----------



## Toffee

I happen to agree. If worse comes to worse, my husband and I agreed: burn the house down and move on. We would be heartbroken, but it would be better in the end.


----------



## Tweto

I agree with Northstarprepper, What concerns me the most is the normalcy bias when it comes to Ebola. I'm reading other members posts what sounds like they think that Ebola is just just another bug. When I hear people talking about getting more rest, eating right, taking herbs, etc. to improve their immune system, I say fine but don't think that this will keep you from getting Ebola.

This is a disease like no American has ever seen before. Ebola liquefies your organs from the inside. It turns your body to mush. 

Even if you survive Ebola, they aren't telling you that the survivors have health issues for the rest of their lives. Some of the health issues will shorten their life spans by decades. I have heard of survivors just dropping over dead a few weeks to a few months after being given a clean bill of health and the health experts can't find a reason why.

Yes the health system is state of the art and can keep you alive. But let's be logical, it won't take much of an outbreak to overload the health system and the medical staffs and we won't get the care that's required to save our life's.


----------



## northstarprepper

Another issue I would like to raise is that our government is acting like they are really doing something by instituting checks at five hub airports in the customs areas. Those airports do get a lot of foreign traffic, but nowhere near even 30% of the total. There are hub airports all over the U.S. where different airlines operate overseas routes from/to. These also include Miami, Dallas, Houston, Salt Lake City, Minneapolis-St. Paul, Boston, Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Portland, and on and on. 

I just read an article from a magazine on-line called Fusion. Never heard of it before, so I have no idea if it is legit, however the article illustrates my point. A doctor returned from a month overseas helping in a Nigerian hospital where they had active Ebola cases and was not screened in any way. No questions, no temperature, etc., because she flew into Miami. If she would have flown into Washington Dulles, or New York Kennedy, she would have had to go through the complete Ebola screening. So, exactly what good are our defenses? This is all for show folks. The government is inviting Ebola in. All I can hope is that prayer will keep it out. I no longer believe anything else can.


----------



## Grimm

Tweto said:


> I agree with Northstarprepper, *What concerns me the most is the normalcy bias when it comes to Ebola. I'm reading other members posts what sounds like they think that Ebola is just just another bug. When I hear people talking about getting more rest, eating right, taking herbs, etc. to improve their immune system, I say fine but don't think that this will keep you from getting Ebola.*
> 
> This is a disease like no American has ever seen before. Ebola liquefies your organs from the inside. It turns your body to mush.
> 
> Even if you survive Ebola, they aren't telling you that the survivors have health issues for the rest of their lives. Some of the health issues will shorten their life spans by decades. I have heard of survivors just dropping over dead a few weeks to a few months after being given a clean bill of health and the health experts can't find a reason why.
> 
> Yes the health system is state of the art and can keep you alive. But let's be logical, it won't take much of an outbreak to overload the health system and the medical staffs and we won't get the care that's required to save our life's.


Please don't get me wrong. I post about my midnight trips to the pharmacy to stock up on otc meds I am not prepping for Ebola when I make these runs. I have a 3 yr old and 2 aging parents and want to have a stocked cabinet for normal bugs. I also have a cabinet stocked with bleach and masks for Ebola. I'd hate to think someone in my family will get sick with this nasty virus but I'd like to think these otc meds will ease their pain if needed.


----------



## ETXgal

I do not think that herbal stuff will cure Ebola. But I am doing what I can, trying to get my immune system in tip top shape. I have herbal remedies as well as some essential oils, tinctures, whatever. I also have colloidal silver, but not the nano silver. I fully understand Ebola is a Level 4 problem. But not everyone who is subjected to it, gets it. If this does become a pandemic here, we will have to rely on ourselves for treatment. That means you better have some rehydration stuff on hand (I forgot to put that on the list of stuff I have, but I do have it), diarrhea meds, and a host of other things. I believe antiviral meds can help prevent virus. If you are one of the first Ebola patients, let the doctors treat you. But when the medical system is overrun, you must be able to treat the symptoms. I even have a Chinese herbal treatment that I will take, IF I get the virus. Am I confident it will cure me? NO. Will I take some of my herbal remedies in a SHTF situation? Yes, I sure will. I feel at that point, I have nothing to lose. I would like to have IV fluids, and the equipment for that. But I do not. If I get the disease, I'm probably not going to make it. But I will try everything in my arsenal to wage war with it.


----------



## Rain23

Not many people here are taking Ebola lightly. Anyone who's been without access to medical care knows doing _something_, even providing clean water, is better than doing nothing. We're facing the fact that once the equipment and drugs run short, we will make due with what's available. I, for one, would like a bit more than clean water in my arsenal if someone in my family is ill.

There's also the consideration mentioned several times above that Ebola is only one of the things going around. Anything that might strengthen your immune system without harm is worth a shot. I don't think I can "cure" Ebola, but if I can share ways to make someone more comfortable I see that as a benefit. I've used catnip and peppermint tea for nausea, headache and anxiety very successfully. I'd rather be offered a cup of that than the information that home care measures were useless. Those who are going to survive will need the same home care people have been doing for convalescents for centuries. Home care is what you do when modern medicine either fails or is unavailable, whether that's because of cost, surge capacity or proximity. I think there is good and sufficient evidence that our collective wisdom can help people be more comfortable.

In what way would strengthening one's immune system before catching a disease with an approximately 30-50% recovery rate not be beneficial?


----------



## BillM

*Ebola*



Tweto said:


> I agree with Northstarprepper, What concerns me the most is the normalcy bias when it comes to Ebola. I'm reading other members posts what sounds like they think that Ebola is just just another bug. When I hear people talking about getting more rest, eating right, taking herbs, etc. to improve their immune system, I say fine but don't think that this will keep you from getting Ebola.
> 
> This is a disease like no American has ever seen before. Ebola liquefies your organs from the inside. It turns your body to mush.
> 
> Even if you survive Ebola, they aren't telling you that the survivors have health issues for the rest of their lives. Some of the health issues will shorten their life spans by decades. I have heard of survivors just dropping over dead a few weeks to a few months after being given a clean bill of health and the health experts can't find a reason why.
> 
> Yes the health system is state of the art and can keep you alive. But let's be logical, it won't take much of an outbreak to overload the health system and the medical staffs and we won't get the care that's required to save our life's.


This virus has a 90% kill rate !

Your chances in an epidemic are real far fetched of surviving it once you contract it.

Your only chance is to totally avoid contact with any contaminated person, (including family members). You will have to maintain a strict quarantine until the virus burns it's self out.

This potential epidemic is the most dangerous threat to the human race I have seen in my life time including the Spector of thermonuclear war.

We have a jihadist threat that would love to get it started in this country.


----------



## drfacefixer

After reading a lot more about historical eradication programs, I am shifting my views from restricting travel and isolation. Politically quarantining an area of an outbreak has historically made it very difficult for health care workers to provide aid, BUT EVEN more so it sets the air for countries (especially poorer countries) to hide out breaks or new emerging diseases due to the potential social, political, and economic implications it may bring. This is a common theme in books like Spillover, Deadly outbreaks, Rabid, and The Viral Storm: The Dawn of a New Pandemic Age. These are all books heavy with accounts of those field researchers that spend a lifetime trying to answer the questions of the natural reservoir and other factors concerning zoonotic outbreaks. Currently, the consensus of the experts say most likely reservoir of ebola is bats. It's taken decades because you can't scour a large portion of the earth looking for a virus in hiding. The best chance to find it is tracing an initial outbreak. When you have enough outbreaks, the commonalities provide better direction. At the time of the Kitwit outbreak, 20,000 samples of fauna surrounding the area were taken from the nearby forest. Each sample had to be treated as if it were hot and tested in Biolevel 4. None were found to the tune of an enormous cost. Working with local epidemiologists tracking Gorilla deaths years later provided bats with partial ebola immunoglobins. Muyembe, T. et al. "Ebola haemorrhagic fever in Kikwit, Zaire." The Lancet. Vol. 345. 3 June 1995. 1448.

You won't stop disease entrance to the US without completely shutting down the borders and restricting all travel. More than 600,000 US citizens travel to Cuba each year and that's been restricted for years. All you have to do is fly somewhere that allows travel to that destination. Fly to Mexico, fly to a Non US Caribbean island. If the airlines restrict joint travel, fly there spend a day then by your ticket. Without every country restricting travel and isolating the countries from the rest of the world, it merely adds an inconvenience and a false sense of safety. You can't assume it's that easily to control peoples movements in current times. It's a feel good policy that is politically tied to securing our southern borders. As a separate issue, I'm all for that. But lets keep these issues what they are since they require completely different solutions. Isolation and containment of the spread needs to be done at the source of the epidemic. The longer we let the virus have access to spread, the more chances it has to find new capable reservoirs, asymptomatic carriers, and adaptable mutations. Contact tracing is not fool proof and isolation is difficult unless it is isolation through care - especially in regions rife with civil unrest and paranoia. But its proved effective, has a better cost benefit, and utilizes fewer resources in stopping past ebola outbreaks, smallpox, AIDs, and STD proliferation. It's a shifting paradigm that wasn't even a possibility until there were treatment options rather than social stigmas. Isolation was for a time when there were no other options and no forms of treatment. Long term it proved ineffective and took an extreme amount of man power in periods of history when travel was much more restricted because of cost, infrastructure, and technology.


----------



## readytogo

*The blame game and EBOLA*

http://news.yahoo.com/texas-health-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-100052941.html
http://news.yahoo.com/toddler-first-michigan-die-enterovirus-strain-230156591.html
http://news.yahoo.com/jersey-officials-order-symptom-less-nbc-news-crew-163935231.html
So now many are blaming President Obama for the Ebola epidemic why not just blame all the presidents and be fair after all epidemics in America have been around from the beginning,oh let`s not forget GOD; Yellow Fever (1668-1853), Cholera (1832-1851), Smallpox (1837), Typhus (1837-1837), Influenza (1918), Measles (1989-1991), HIV/AIDS (1981-current), Swine Flu (1998), Avian (Bird) Flu (2005).Folks we need to calm down because it seems to me that an epidemic has already started among us worse than the virus, PANIC and the blame game, for a prepared society it doesn't look good at all, it looks like a theme from a Doomsday movie.


----------



## drfacefixer

Here is some interesting tidbits about all the hotzone references. This actually hurt a little bit because I love the writings of both Preston brothers. But according to many expert virologists some of Richards accounts were exaggerated. 

In the Boook Spill over, The author interviews Pierre Rollin the deputy chief of the Special Pathogens Branch of the CDC, one of the world’s most experienced ebolavirus hands. While working in the Pasteur Institute in Paris, he was a member of response teams to many Ebola and Marburg outbreaks over the past fifteen years, including those at Kikwit and Gulu. 
“When I asked him, during an interview in his office, about the public perception that this disease is extraordinarily bloody, Rollin interrupted me genially to say: “—which is ********.” When I mentioned the descriptions in Preston’s book, Rollin mockingly said, “They melt, splash on the wall,” and gave a frustrated shrug. Mr. Preston could write what he pleased, Rollin added, so long as the product was labeled fiction. “But if you say it’s a true story, you have to speak to the true story, and he didn’t. Because it was much more exciting to have blood everywhere and scaring everywhere.” A few patients do bleed to death, Rollin said, but “they don’t explode, and they don’t melt.” In fact, he said, the often-used term “Ebola hemorrhagic fever” is itself a misnomer for Ebola virus disease, because more than half the patients don’t bleed at all. They die of other causes, such as respiratory distress and shutdown (but not dissolution) of internal organs.

In an interview with Karl Johnson who was one of the few virologist to ever encounter the virus and has been credited with naming it in the 1976 zaire outbreak, this account took place: 
Karl said: “Bloody tears is ********. Nobody has ever had bloody tears.” Furthermore, Karl noted, “People who die are not formless bags of slime.” Johnson also concurred with Pierre Rollin that the bloodiness angle has been oversold. If you want a really bloody disease, he said, look at Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever. Ebola is bad and lethal, sure, but not bad and lethal precisely that way.
One comment that almost all virologist say about the account is that it was tremendously helpful bringing in funding due to the fear and awareness Preston’s book spread. Prior to this outbreak less than 1500 people had died of this disease and there was only one account in the UK where western doctors where able to monitor and treat the disease using modern medicine. 

This isn’t to downplay the mortality of ebola as it is real. But There is a lot we don’t know about the virus because it has been very rare and its appearance of Earth has been in extremely isolated areas up until now. Researching a virus in a lab does not necessarily show one the varied presentations of the disease progression in humans.


----------



## Tweto

A health care worker in Dallas has been confirmed to have Ebola.


----------



## squerly

northstarprepper said:


> Another issue I would like to raise is that our government is *acting like they are really doing something* by instituting checks at five hub airports in the customs areas. Those airports do get a lot of foreign traffic, but nowhere near even 30% of the total. There are hub airports all over the U.S. where different airlines operate overseas routes from/to. These also include Miami, Dallas, Houston, Salt Lake City, Minneapolis-St. Paul, Boston, Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Portland, and on and on.


As NSP has posted, this is more to calm the public's fears than to stop Ebola. And then, the only people foolish enough to be calmed are those who want to believe the gov is watching out for them.

What good does it really do to interview or test a few people AFTER they have spent 8 hours in a tube with 285 other passengers? The damage is already done and the other 285 travelers are now mingling with the rest of the airport, using bathrooms, scanning through mag's at the shops, eating at the airport restaurants, etc.

Scares me to think that our government is in charge of keeping us safe from this threat. Considering their track record with education, poverty, national debt, social services, environmental issues, immigration, or anything else they have put their dirty little money grubbing hands into, it gives me great concern that they have much of a chance finding a way to quarantine Ebola.


----------



## Tweto

BillM said:


> This virus has a 90% kill rate !
> 
> Your chances in an epidemic are real far fetched of surviving it once you contract it.
> 
> Your only chance is to totally avoid contact with any contaminated person, (including family members). You will have to maintain a strict quarantine until the virus burns it's self out.
> 
> This potential epidemic is the most dangerous threat to the human race I have seen in my life time including the Spector of thermonuclear war.
> 
> We have a jihadist threat that would love to get it started in this country.


When I hear an expert proclaim that Ebola is only killing 45% (this was on a news show last night) I know that this expert is not an expert or just backing up the anti panic government line.

Just about all the uniformed just divide the confirmed deaths by the confirmed cases that day to get their death rates. Since Ebola is expanding at a terrifying rate and has a long incubation period, the deaths lag by weeks. The correct method is to use confirmed cases from weeks ago with the confirmed deaths of today. When you do this the death rates get much higher.

BillM; yes the death rate could be higher then 70%


----------



## Caribou

DrFF, About ten thousand visit the US from the ebola infected area every quarter. If we can cut that to one thousand does that not eliminate 90% of our risk! Nobody with a Liberian passport, for example, should be allowed to get on a plane for the US. Nobody with a stamp in their passport from the affected area should be allowed to enter the country until they have been quarantined for three or four weeks. Self quarantine does not work as evidenced by Dr. Nancy Snyderman, a medical professional turned to press star who broke quarantine after being exposed to ebola.

Russia and much of Europe do not allow travel from the ebola affected area. Saudi Arabia does not allow travel from the affected area, not even for the Hajj. The surrounding countries are doing their best to restrict travel. The United States is one of the few places that allows these people to come freely. Social stigma is of little concern to me and with most of the First World restricting travel from this area, as well as some of the Third World, our allowing this travel serves little purpose except to spread disease. If ebola catches on here do you think that travel from the United States will not become restricted.

If you wish to travel to this area then pay for ebola testing after your return and and three weeks quarantine. We are doing that to our troops. Medical aid can still be flown into the country. Aid workers can still be flown into the area, they just need quarantine and testing upon return.

RTG, I blame barry for not shutting down the border. His job is to protect us. I believe his policies do no such thing. Back in the day when it might take two weeks or more to get where you are going by boat people were quarantined for that period. If there was an outbreak then the ship was quarantined when it hit port. Aliens passed through Ellis Island and were checked for physical ailments among other things. Quarantine is a time honored tradition, because it works. It may not work 100% but it is effective to a great degree.

barry's policies have allowed numerous diseases to cross our southern border. Then he sticks these diseased people in barracks where they can share their diseases before being shipped across the country. barry seemingly has a policy to infect this country with anything possible. I blame him for the ebola patient and I blame him for the illness and death of our children.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

readytogo said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/texas-health-care-worker-tests-positive-ebola-100052941.html
> http://news.yahoo.com/toddler-first-michigan-die-enterovirus-strain-230156591.html
> http://news.yahoo.com/jersey-officials-order-symptom-less-nbc-news-crew-163935231.html
> So now many are blaming President Obama for the Ebola epidemic why not just blame all the presidents and be fair after all epidemics in America have been around from the beginning,oh let`s not forget GOD; Yellow Fever (1668-1853), Cholera (1832-1851), Smallpox (1837), Typhus (1837-1837), Influenza (1918), Measles (1989-1991), HIV/AIDS (1981-current), Swine Flu (1998), Avian (Bird) Flu (2005).Folks we need to calm down because it seems to me that an epidemic has already started among us worse than the virus, PANIC and the blame game, for a prepared society it doesn't look good at all, it looks like a theme from a Doomsday movie.


Caribou's comments were right on. Obamao is responsible for seeing that our borders are secure. Not only do we have porous borders but when the illegals do arrive Obamao ships them all over the nation. The one thing I haven't heard yet from OBO man (that I still expect to hear from him!) is that it is all Bush's fault.

I don't see a lot of panic either. A lot of anger maybe but not a lot of panic. We may change some travel plans and we topped off our supply of face masks and nitrile gloves but we use them for other things too so our supply is in a constant state of flux.

When it comes to Obomao I mostly feel disgust.


----------



## Caribou

drfacefixer said:


> Here is some interesting tidbits about all the hotzone references. This actually hurt a little bit because I love the writings of both Preston brothers. But according to many expert virologists some of Richards accounts were exaggerated.
> 
> In the Boook Spill over, The author interviews Pierre Rollin the deputy chief of the Special Pathogens Branch of the CDC, one of the world's most experienced ebolavirus hands. While working in the Pasteur Institute in Paris, he was a member of response teams to many Ebola and Marburg outbreaks over the past fifteen years, including those at Kikwit and Gulu.
> "When I asked him, during an interview in his office, about the public perception that this disease is extraordinarily bloody, Rollin interrupted me genially to say: "-which is ********." When I mentioned the descriptions in Preston's book, Rollin mockingly said, "They melt, splash on the wall," and gave a frustrated shrug. Mr. Preston could write what he pleased, Rollin added, so long as the product was labeled fiction. "But if you say it's a true story, you have to speak to the true story, and he didn't. Because it was much more exciting to have blood everywhere and scaring everywhere." A few patients do bleed to death, Rollin said, but "they don't explode, and they don't melt." In fact, he said, the often-used term "Ebola hemorrhagic fever" is itself a misnomer for Ebola virus disease, because more than half the patients don't bleed at all. They die of other causes, such as respiratory distress and shutdown (but not dissolution) of internal organs.
> 
> In an interview with Karl Johnson who was one of the few virologist to ever encounter the virus and has been credited with naming it in the 1976 zaire outbreak, this account took place:
> Karl said: "Bloody tears is ********. Nobody has ever had bloody tears." Furthermore, Karl noted, "People who die are not formless bags of slime." Johnson also concurred with Pierre Rollin that the bloodiness angle has been oversold. If you want a really bloody disease, he said, look at Crimean-Congo hemorrhagic fever. Ebola is bad and lethal, sure, but not bad and lethal precisely that way.
> One comment that almost all virologist say about the account is that it was tremendously helpful bringing in funding due to the fear and awareness Preston's book spread. Prior to this outbreak less than 1500 people had died of this disease and there was only one account in the UK where western doctors where able to monitor and treat the disease using modern medicine.
> 
> This isn't to downplay the mortality of ebola as it is real. But There is a lot we don't know about the virus because it has been very rare and its appearance of Earth has been in extremely isolated areas up until now. Researching a virus in a lab does not necessarily show one the varied presentations of the disease progression in humans.


Fifty percent is the low end of estimates on the number of people that die after contracting ebola. According to your article "only" half bleed out. Am I to feel comforted that I have a one in four chance of bleeding out? As to the other 25% that die from other causes, I'm not particularly looking forward to being in that group either. In any case you are looking at two weeks of pain even if you survive. This is not a disease that I wish to experience.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...as-eric-duncan-has-tested-positive-for-ebola/

*Dallas health worker who tested positive for Ebola wore 'full' protective gear

<<<*The CDC did not consider person to be "high risk," Varga said. The person treated Duncan, the Ebola patient, after his second visit to the ER, on Sept. 28. The health worker was "following full CDC precautions," including wearing a gown, gloves, a mask and a protective face shield.>>>


----------



## drfacefixer

Caribou said:


> Fifty percent is the low end of estimates on the number of people that die after contracting ebola. According to your article "only" half bleed out. Am I to feel comforted that I have a one in four chance of bleeding out? As to the other 25% that die from other causes, I'm not particularly looking forward to being in that group either. In any case you are looking at two weeks of pain even if you survive. This is not a disease that I wish to experience.


The point here was not to trying to lessen ebola's fatality rate. It is that it is not the hemoragic disease we once thought it was. As a matter of fact, it's been renamed from ebola hemoragic fever to Ebola virus disease. The newest working infection theory is that it devastates the immune system so quickly, that opportunistic bacteria do more of the end organ damage. I never tried to down play its seriousness.

The whole Ellis island argument worked in days prior to air travel. You can quarantine on a ship. You can quarantine on an island. The military can self quarantine because soldiers have fewer rights than their fellow citizens. If you erect quarantine shelters at every international airport, international business would crumble. The tourism economy would be devastated. It would be a death blow to the airline industries and tourism that would have far reaching effects.


----------



## Quills

drfacefixer said:


> If you erect quarantine shelters at every international airport, international business would crumble. The tourism economy would be devastated. It would be a death blow to the airline industries and tourism that would have far reaching effects.


And none of those things will happen if ebola spreads unchecked?


----------



## lhalfcent

did you guys see this mornings breaking news? a health care worker is infected and they were fully dressed in that protective suit!

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/12/health-care-worker-at-dallas-hospital-tests-positive-for-ebola/


----------



## BillM

*When*

When this becomes a pandemic, there will be no health care available and the kill ratio will be like it is in Africa.


----------



## drfacefixer

Quills said:


> And none of those things will happen if ebola spreads unchecked?


Do you amputate a leg because of an infection in the toe? It treats the immediate situation but there is a lot of unnecessary damage.

Isolation would be an ideal but it should be done from with the country of origin. The U.S is still a leader in the world and countries are following our lead. U.S manufacturers have sent millions of dollars in medical supplies and Japan has followed suit as well. We've also committed expertise and millions in research with every outbreak to date. Some of it has been in the name of our own national defense, but it's provided a good portion go the research data in the journals to date.

Isolating these African countries are like leaving a forest fire unconfined hoping that it burns itself out. If it spreads to other third world countries, then a policy of isolation would need to extend to them. Do other countries stop travel from the US passport holders since we have documented transmission now? Should DFW airport not allow any passengers to travel until they have submitted to an authority overseeing isolation? This isn't something new. It's been done during other epidemics in this country. Up until the 1930s, if you came down with tb, cholera, smallpox ect, you might find your self court ordered to a hospital island or other various sanitariums. In current times, The average state law regarding court ordered quarantine is similar to home arrest but only after instances where the patient has demonstrated failing multiple trials of an honor system quarantine and put others at risk.

Let's say you restrict the movement of any persons with a passport stamp of a ebola contaminated country. If there is even one country that allows travel from that originating country, then there is risk of people from the second nation traveling and spreading it. Stoping direct travel may limit the spread temporarily, but is doesn't account for an indirect travel which is much more difficult and time consuming to track and trace. There are other reasons why avoiding any impediment to direct tracing is desired, but it may set of a firestorm.


----------



## Tweto

I remember the Polio pandemic and having to stand in lines with hundreds of kids to get the polio vaccine. I knew several people that had Polio and my first girlfriend got infected (she died at 45 from complications to Polio). Until you are personally affected it doesn't hit home how serious this can be.

I remember when there was only a few dozen people that had HIV here in the states. I wounder what ever happened to that disease? O ya it went on uncontrolled for the last 35 years and now kills 1.7 million a year.

An now we have a disease that is much easier to spread then HIV and I wounder when we will stop it? The fast actions of the government and Dr Sulk and his Polio vaccine stopped Polio in its tracks. What actions will our president take to stop Ebola? So far nothing except feel good actions. If he doesn't do something drastic very soon we could be looking at a pandemic that will touch every house. Put then again maybe Ebola will just go away!?


----------



## ETXgal

There is a difference between allowing help to go to Africa, and allowing those who citizens to come here. You aren't giving them a death sentence. We can air drop supplies. We can train people there. We can train them here to go there. But, anyone coming from there should have a full quarantine. All visas from that place, or if you traveled there, should be halted temporarily. Business will mean nothing, if there is no one around to tend to them. We can send all the volunteers there to help, if they are willing, and able to go. At this point, I don't know if it even too late to stop it.


----------



## northstarprepper

I agree with ETXGal that all visas from the countries with active outbreaks should be frozen for a certain period that would halt the inflow of the disease. That would allow the complete cycle of the disease to burn itself out in Dallas and then America would be Ebola free. 

In the meantime, all supplies and volunteers who choose to go to Western Africa to help fight this disease would be allowed to go, with the volunteers understanding that they would be required to serve out a 21 day quarantine in Africa before flying home, which would be monitored by our embassy staffs abroad. I do not expect our government will do anything even remotely close to actually protecting us all. Instead, we will see smoke and mirrors, more stupid rhetoric about hurting the efforts of stopping Ebola in Africa, and the CDC playing politics because their boss has to do what his boss (Obola) tells him to do.

One final thought. I was very sad to see the news about the young nurse in Dallas testing positive for Ebola. But I instantly was outraged at Dr. Friedan's comments that she had to have breached protocol in order to catch Ebola. All along, we have seen Ebola ravage the healthcare workers in Africa. Shall we blame everyone for being stupid? Shall we blame everyone, including those now dead, for being careless? Perhaps Dr. Friedan, it is time that you just shut up or else admit that just maybe this type of Ebola is transmitted more easily than you have led everyone to believe. Perhaps Dr. Friedan, you are the problem. Are these people in full level 4 space suits with supplied air or are they wearing level 3 suits like they do in Africa? The ones I saw pictures of through the windows of the hospital did not have supplied air...that forms a positive pressure that prevents any airborne virus particle from entering the mask. That saves lives.


----------



## Caribou

drfacefixer said:


> The point here was not to trying to lessen ebola's fatality rate. It is that it is not the hemoragic disease we once thought it was. As a matter of fact, it's been renamed from ebola hemoragic fever to Ebola virus disease. The newest working infection theory is that it devastates the immune system so quickly, that opportunistic bacteria do more of the end organ damage. I never tried to down play its seriousness.
> 
> The whole Ellis island argument worked in days prior to air travel. You can quarantine on a ship. You can quarantine on an island. The military can self quarantine because soldiers have fewer rights than their fellow citizens. If you erect quarantine shelters at every international airport, international business would crumble. The tourism economy would be devastated. It would be a death blow to the airline industries and tourism that would have far reaching effects.


Doc, I always look forward to your posts. I understand your point. On this one we see things differently. I don't think that the countries in Africa that are currently affected have much of a tourist trade. I certainly wouldn't head that way on a whim. Around the turn of the century I was close to that area, I made sure to stay a couple hundred miles off shore. This was because of the political situation not ebola.

Business can be conducted by phone. If your presence is required then just schedule an extra three weeks. My wife worked with a man who had a son that did business, in person, in Africa. The son was murdered by the people he went to do business with. Much of Africa is an unhealthy place to do business in and that is before you consider the diseases.

If you wish to go to a disease ridden area then schedule accordingly. For example, you decide to volunteer with some medical charity like Doctors Without Borders. You take off to an ebola ridden area for a month or more. When you return is it fair to your staff and patients for you to step immediately back into your old life. Do you put a sign on your door to warn your patients and if you do so, how many will cancel their appointments. If your pregnant daughter had an appointment with a doctor that had just returned from treating ebola patients what would your advice to her be.


----------



## northstarprepper

Good points from both sides of the situation. I do understand the Doc's point. I believe that many in our government hold to that same way of thinking. No one is intentionally trying to spread Ebola around. I just cannot believe that of anyone in all reality. The "Open Skies" and "Open Borders" people are not anti-American. One group sees it as a way to increase profits. Another group sees it as a way to win favor with minorities. I doubt that even a conservative Republican president would do things much different than Obama. Those of us in favor of closing the borders are fighting a losing battle against well-funded and entrenched lobbyists who know how to get things done their way. It is what it is. 

What I would like to see is for Doc to tell us what he believes we should do and what we should have on hand in order to properly be prepared to quarantine ourselves should this or another virus like the Avian Flu show up on our doorsteps. He most likely has ideas I have not thought of and now is the time to go get whatever I missed. So, Doc when you get the time, would you give us your best advice for an Ebola Pandemic (or something similar)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## northstarprepper

Oh, and one other point about the nurse getting Ebola and the head of the CDC blaming a violation of protocol. I went back and found pictures taken of the healthcare workers in Mr. Duncan's hospital room. Oddly enough, these healthcare workers were not wearing Level 4 protection. They only had N95 masks on, not respirators. There is no way that is adequate protection from Ebola. For the cost of a half-mask respirator and some cartridges, that nurse might not be sick right now. I would not go into a room with an Ebola patient with just that mask on, and definitely would not be drawing blood/changing IV's, etc. with just that for protection. This is not Africa. From Amazon (for under $10):

http://www.amazon.com/3M-6000-Serie...47573&sr=8-2&keywords=3M+half-mask+respirator

Add some P100 cartridges and you have protection from viruses. The respirator is reusable and eventually the cost is a wash. Put even better cartridges on it (carbon filters + P100) and it is guaranteed virus-proof. This blame the victim line has gotten old. It is time to own up to the fact that you need better protection.


----------



## Tweto

Dr Tom Freiden of the CDC said that he expects more Ebola patients in the coming week in the Dallas area.


----------



## weedygarden

northstarprepper said:


> One final thought. I was very sad to see the news about the young nurse in Dallas testing positive for Ebola. But I instantly was outraged at Dr. Friedan's comments that she had to have breached protocol in order to catch Ebola. All along, we have seen Ebola ravage the healthcare workers in Africa. Shall we blame everyone for being stupid? Shall we blame everyone, including those now dead, for being careless? Perhaps Dr. Friedan, it is time that you just shut up or else admit that just maybe this type of Ebola is transmitted more easily than you have led everyone to believe. Perhaps Dr. Friedan, you are the problem. Are these people in full level 4 space suits with supplied air or are they wearing level 3 suits like they do in Africa? The ones I saw pictures of through the windows of the hospital did not have supplied air...that forms a positive pressure that prevents any airborne virus particle from entering the mask. That saves lives.


Amen, amen! Thank you!

It is time that he starts speaking the truth! Oh wait, he is not allowed to because it might cause hysteria or people might take proper care of themselves and it might cause people to get prepared to lock their doors and not come out for a very long time!

So the people/sheeple who believe everything that they hear on the news and whatever BS the government feeds them will be caught totally off guard.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Tweto said:


> Dr Tom Freiden of the CDC said that he expects more Ebola patients in the coming week in the Dallas area.


Dear God, when does this END!?
:brickwall:
A lot of this wouldn't be happening to anywhere NEAR the extent it is if Obama had simply shut down flights from those three countries! Still allow flights into them, but with the understanding that you're not coming back again until the epidemic has burned itself out!

But no! That would mean Obama having to actually ADMIT that something's wrong on his watch, and of course, we can't have THAT, can we?


----------



## Foreverautumn

northstarprepper said:


> http://www.wnd.com/2014/10/ebola-victims-without-symptoms-could-still-be-contagious/
> 
> While I hesitate to use World Net Daily as a source, the article uses a medical publication as the basis of the commentary. In a nutshell, it says the CDC is knowingly lying to the American people (in all likelihood to continue their open borders policy) about Ebola's ability to replicate and shed itself from the initial host to a new host prior to the "spike" in fever the CDC has assurred us all about. The research comes from a German doctor and a colleague. Do I believe this 100%? I don't know. But it is bad when you cannot trust the government elected to protect you and the ones you love. Makes you want to lock the doors, pull the covers over your head, and let the world just go to heck all around you.


You're right, I agree completely! If the CDC's just going to be a mouthpiece for Obama, or ANY administration, for that matter, then what good is it?

Stop the world! I wanna get OOOOOOOFFFFFFFF!!!! :gaah: :gaah: :gaah:


----------



## Zanazaz

I just saw a promo for local news concerning the clean up of the second Ebola victim's ( in Dallas ) apartment. It shows some guys moving barrels without wearing protective gear. A local judge has also said the nurse's dog would not be put down.

I think this is going to keep spreading if they make mistakes like this... :eyebulge:


----------



## Davarm

Zanazaz said:


> I just saw a promo for local news concerning the clean up of the second Ebola victim's ( in Dallas ) apartment. It shows some guys moving barrels without wearing protective gear. A local judge has also said the nurse's dog would not be put down.
> 
> I think this is going to keep spreading if they make mistakes like this... :eyebulge:


I wonder if he was the same judge that rode in the car with patient 0's family to their new place of residence?

I halfway expect that guy to be in the hospital next to the nurse soon.


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I wonder if he was the same judge that rode in the car with patient 0's family to their new place of residence?
> 
> I halfway expect that guy to be in the hospital next to the nurse soon.


It is the same judge, Judge Clay Jenkins.



> There is even concern for Pham's beloved pet. In an interview with WFAA Monday, Dallas County *Judge Clay Jenkins* said Pham's dog - a King Charles Spaniel named Bentley - will not be killed, despite speculation that the dog could pose a health risk.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/13/ebola-nurse-who/17182599/



> *Judge Clay Jenkins*, who helped move Duncan's relatives from a cramped apartment to a donated house, said in a statement his "thoughts are with the family and friends."


http://abcnews.go.com/Health/texas-ebola-patient-thomas-eric-duncan-died/story?id=26045360


----------



## Caribou

Dogs can be infected by ebola. Dogs do not get sick from ebola. Much like Ebola Reston where the monkeys died from ebola but the humans did not. The humans could contaminate other monkeys or other people though the people would not show signs of illness. An infected dog could infect other people and not be ill. 

Put the dog down and cremate it. Test it first if you wish.


----------



## Zanazaz

The original Ebola outbreak was in 5 African countries. Now there 6 other countries with people infected with Ebola. ( USA, Norway, England, France, Germany, and Spain. ) Two have died in Spain, and one in Germany. In England and France both patients recovered. At this point I think travel to and from the affected African countries with Ebola needs to be very, very restricted, and not just the USA, but EVERY country. This won't hurt our economy AT ALL, and it will hopefully help protect the USA. As far as I am concerned if you catch it there you stay there. Simple logic that will help prevent the spread of the disease.

I think the CDC, WHO, the UN, and any other alphabet soup agencies involved have earned a failing grade with this crisis. So many mistakes it's not even funny. I am also sicked by how many are using this to make themselves look good, and get publicity ( Judge Jenkins and others ).

I am not a big fan of doctors who are arrogant, and trust me a lot of them are, and suffer from a God Complex. So every time I hear one on tv talking about how difficult it is to catch Ebola I think to myself, yeah right.

So yeah, I am sick and tired of the arrogance and stupidity of the doctors, the so called experts, and politicians involved. I think they do a lot more harm than good.

http://http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/10/14/un-worker-ebola-germany-dies/17237281/


----------



## Grimm

At least Pham is not on her death bed. She may recover!



> Pham, 26, became infected while treating Thomas Eric Duncan, the first Ebola patient to die in the USA. Pham, who graduated from Texas Christian University's nursing program in 2010, is the first person known to contract the disease in the USA.
> 
> By evening, she had received a transfusion of plasma from Kent Brantly, a Texas physician who survived the virus, according to her pastor and the nonprofit medical mission group Samaritan's Purse, Associated Press reported.
> 
> Tom Frieden, director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said Monday that Pham was "clinically stable."


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/13/ebola-nurse-who/17182599/



> Ebola survivor Dr. Kent Brantly has again donated blood to help treat someone fighting the virus - this time a nurse who is the first person to contract the disease within the United States, a spokesman for Samaritan's Purse told NBC News Monday. Brantly, who still works for the aid group, traveled to Dallas on Sunday to make the donation for Nina Pham, a nurse at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital who helped to treat a Liberian man who died there last week, said Jeremy Blume, a spokesperson for Samaritan's Purse.


http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...-kent-brantly-donates-blood-nina-pham-n225006

Brantly was the doctor transported back to the US after being infected with Ebola. He received the experimental treatment Zmap before being transported. This was not his first time donating blood to other citizens infected with Ebola.



> Brantly, who got the disease in July while treating patients in Liberia for Samaritan's Purse, also has given blood to treat at least two other people: Dr. Rick Sacra, an American who also got the virus in Liberia, and NBC News freelance camera operator Ashoka Mukpo, who was infected while covering the outbreak in West Africa. Sacra was treated at The Nebraska Medical Center, where Mukpo is currently hospitalized.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/14/cdc-lays-out-new-battle-plan-to-stop-spread-ebola-in-us/

*CDC lays out new plan to counter Ebola exposure in US*

I sure missed the part where they said they need at least Level 3 PPE.


----------



## Grimm

ETXgal said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/14/cdc-lays-out-new-battle-plan-to-stop-spread-ebola-in-us/
> 
> *CDC lays out new plan to counter Ebola exposure in US*
> 
> I sure missed the part where they said they need at least Level 3 PPE.


And here is the article for the link-a-phobic.



> Embattled Centers for Disease Control (CDC) director, Dr. Tom Frieden, laid out a new game plan to counter further contamination of health care workers dealing with Ebola patients - including sending rapid response teams to any hospital where a new case is confirmed.
> 
> Frieden told reporters during a press conference Tuesday that the CDC had deployed a team of their most experienced staff to Dallas to work with state's health department and the hospital where Nina Pham, 26, a Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital nurse who cared for Thomas Eric Duncan, is being treated after testing positive for the disease.
> 
> Going forward, Frieden said the CDC will provide Ebola response teams within hours of a confirmed case to any hospital in the United States.
> 
> "I wish we put team like this [in place] when first the patient was diagnosed," said Frieden. "We will do it from this day forward anywhere in the U.S."
> 
> Health care workers have expressed concern for their safety in the wake of Pham's infection.
> 
> "Now, I've been hearing loud and clear from health care workers around the country that they are worried, don't feel prepared," said Frieden, who laid out a plan to protect and train medical staff treating potential patients on proper protocol.
> 
> Pham became the first person infected by Ebola in the United States while caring for the Liberian for much of his 11 days in Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital. He died on Wednesday.
> 
> Going forward, Frieden said the CDC will deploy a response team to any hospital in the country that confirms a case of Ebola, consisting of the world's leading experts on the disease.
> 
> At Texas Presbyterian, the CDC has implemented a site manager to oversee aspects of infection control, including ensuring that personal protective equipment is put on and removed safely and correctly.
> 
> "In fact, in our work stopping Ebola in Africa, this is the single most important position to protect health workers: a single site manager who is expert and oversees every aspect of the process," Frieden said.
> 
> The CDC is also limiting the number of health care staff who take care of an infected patient.
> 
> Both the CDC and Emory University Hospital confirmed Tuesday that two of the nurses from their Serious Communicable Disease Unit have traveled to Texas to provide consultative support in the use of personal protective equipment and infection control measures while caring for Ebola patients. A nurse clinician who has directly cared for Emory's Ebola patients and a clinical nurse specialist who wrote Emory Healthcare's personal protective equipment (PPE) and infection control protocols and is also an experienced safety observer in the isolation unit, will speak with Texas Health employees Tuesday.
> 
> "..We hope to provide on the ground standard operating procedures for PPE usage, based on CDC guidelines," Nancye Feistritzer, RN, DNP, chief nursing officer at Emory University Hospital said in a statement. "We also want to be a resource to other organizations who are facing the need to train direct care providers and to ensure adherence to protocols designed to keep the care team safe."
> 
> Both the CDC and Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital have been widely criticized for their handling of Duncan's case. Frieden assured the public that the agency would implement guidelines for testing at hospitals throughout the U.S.
> 
> "[We] want to make sure whatever is done where care is provided, every hospital in country needs to be aware of how to diagnose Ebola," said Frieden. "Every doctor, nurse, staff person needs to ask where have you been in past month, past 21 days, have you been to Liberia, Sierra Leone or Guinea."
> 
> Frieden acknowledged the CDC's slow response to the first case in Texas and said that the agency could have done more from the beginning.
> 
> "...In retrospect, we could have sent a more robust team ... more hands on with the hospital from day one. Getting it right is important [because] the stakes are high," said Frieden. "[The CDC] definitely should have put larger team on ground immediately, and we will do that from now on."
> 
> President Obama told defense chiefs from some 20 countries on Tuesday that "the world as a whole is not doing enough" to contain the Ebola threat.
> 
> He said the hemorrhagic fever, which has killed almost 4,500 in West Africa, must be stopped at its source.
> 
> Obama added that the U.S. health care system is strong enough that an Ebola epidemic in the United States is highly unlikely.
> 
> The CDC has not yet identified how Pham became exposed to the virus since she was wearing protective gear that included a gown, gloves, a mask and face shield while she treated Duncan.
> 
> But Frieden said that the 26-year-old was cooperating with investigators who are looking closely at protocols to prevent further spread of the virus.
> 
> Pham received a transfusion on Monday containing antibodies to fight the virus, according to a Catholic priest from Pham's church. Duncan, did not receive one because he did not match the donor's blood type.
> 
> Christian relief group Samaritan's Purse has said that Dr. Kent Brantly, who survived an Ebola infection, donated plasma to Pham.
> 
> "I'm doing well and want to thank everyone for their kind wishes and prayers," Pham said Tuesday in a statement released by the hospital. "I am blessed by the support of family and friends."
> 
> In a statement Tuesday, Texas Health Presbyterian said the costs for Pham's care will be covered and not be a financial burden for her or her family.
> 
> Pham's friends have established a fundraising page on GoFundMe, an approved site which will help the family cover other expenses. For those wishing to send a message directly to Pham, the hospital suggested using the "E-mail a patient" function on TexasHealth.org.


----------



## Foreverautumn

I heard on the Tammy Bruce show that the Director of the NIH, Dr. Frances Collins, actually said "Frankly, if we had not gone through our 10-year slide in research support, we probably would have had a vaccine in time for this that would've gone through clinical trials and would have been ready."

You can read more: http://therightscoop.com/nih-direct...k-at-what-they-wasted-money-on/#ixzz3GAb9lhcS

How much do you wanna bet the CDC's gonna start SCREAMING for more money! Juan McRhino (a.k.a. John McCain) is appearently already suggesting that we need YET ANOTHER CZAR! AAAAAGH!!! They're MORONS! 

Not that I have an opinion!


----------



## northstarprepper

Thanks for all of the posts. I find myself coming here more and more now to get the latest news because I know someone here will post links or entire articles pertaining to the Ebola situation. I have been reading more and writing less due to being a bit under the weather these past couple of days. I have found some great posts on the site to read though.

I am still perturbed at this Dr. Frieden. He acts like all Americans are complete idiots. I did not have to read "Hot Zone" to know that when researchers handle Level 4 viruses, they use supplied air to keep positive pressure in their "space suits" as they do their work. This prevents any virus particles from getting inside the suit should it be inadvertently ripped or torn without the wearer noticing. Positive pressure means air is always flowing OUT of the suit into the room if there is a leak of any kind. These types of suits are worn everywhere in the world where Level 4 pathogens are studied.

Dr. Frieden on the other hand continues to insist that it is safe for a Doctor or nurse or other healthcare worker to be in the presence of a Level 4 virus with just an N95 dust mask/respirator on their face. An N95 mask is not made to keep out virus sized particles. I would like to know who is recommending these masks for hospital usage with Ebola patients and why they feel these masks are appropriate. Then, I would like that person to put one on and be locked in the room with the next Ebola patient for the duration of their illness. If they do not get sick, then they are correct to recommend the usage of these N95 masks. If they catch Ebola, then they get what they deserve.

Waiting for more cases in Dallas and really hoping there are no more. Both my wife and I are praying for that young lady and for the Duncan family to stay healthy. I think we should probably add in all of the staff at the hospital that have been treating the two patients as well. I always pray for the people in Western Africa as well. This is such a terrible thing. So much lost. so much pain, so many orphans, so many victims. O Lord have mercy.


----------



## Tweto

Dr Tom Freiden was just on Megyn Kelly (fox news). He said that the CDC protocol does not require head covering or foot covering when attending to an Ebola patient. 

To me that means that all the medical personnel that were infected with Ebola in Africa and America were far exceeding the CDC requirements.

I'm now convinced that Freiden should resign. Just another Obama appointee.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.usnews.com/news/blogs/data-mine/2014/10/14/us-isnt-done-with-ebola

http://www.usnews.com/cmsmedia/9c/8...dfd220fef/141014ebolaprojections2-graphic.png

Well we are at the top of both lists. According to flight patterns, they suspect we are going to be importing Ebola, at a much higher rate than other countries. Ghana is number one, we are number two, and France is number 3.


----------



## drfacefixer

northstarprepper said:


> Good points from both sides of the situation. I do understand the Doc's point. I believe that many in our government hold to that same way of thinking. No one is intentionally trying to spread Ebola around. I just cannot believe that of anyone in all reality. The "Open Skies" and "Open Borders" people are not anti-American. One group sees it as a way to increase profits. Another group sees it as a way to win favor with minorities. I doubt that even a conservative Republican president would do things much different than Obama. Those of us in favor of closing the borders are fighting a losing battle against well-funded and entrenched lobbyists who know how to get things done their way. It is what it is.
> 
> What I would like to see is for Doc to tell us what he believes we should do and what we should have on hand in order to properly be prepared to quarantine ourselves should this or another virus like the Avian Flu show up on our doorsteps. He most likely has ideas I have not thought of and now is the time to go get whatever I missed. So, Doc when you get the time, would you give us your best advice for an Ebola Pandemic (or something similar)? Thanks in advance.


I will share my thoughts on the subject and keep politics aside for now. This is no where near my complete thoughts but I thought I would get it out there and then add to it when I am able to finalize a few more thoughts. Also, it took me a day or two because I had to go through a few policies and guidelines. The recs here are either from WHO,Doctors without Borders, PHAC,CIDRAP, CDC, US Mil FM. I'm not willing to repeat anything that doesn't have some authority and field test. I have not been to Africa first hand, but these are the documents being used to guide care, isolation and decontamination there.

The Obvious and culmination of what has been said:
- Impermeable Suits if possible
- respirator
- Goggles - disposable Facemask or hood better 
- Gloves X2 pairs (per use - more is not better)
- Disposable shoe covers or rubber boots
- Multiple plastic buckets for decon 
- Thick impermeable garbage bags
- Bleach /calcium hypochlorite and sprayers
- Soap 
- Measuring cup 
- timer
- Betadine (for skin and half strength for eyes)
- Tylenol or narcotics - avoid ibuprofen and aspirin

The most important part is going to be confidence in donning and doffing the protective gear. As we've seen, one mistake is all it takes. Also, the PPE items are use once and dispose in a real life scenario with the possible exception of a respirator, boots or over gloves. These would have to be disinfected in a bleach solution an appropriate amount of time and dried. There is risk in this as you are further handling an item to decontaminate . The safer option is to either use disposable or have multiple so you can disinfect with soiled gear while in PPE. Also have a fool proof system to keep clean vs dirty items separate. Ideally the clean area should be separate from the contaminated area.

Fit testing the respirator with either a saccharine or bitrex solution. It does not good to have it if used Improperly. An N95 mask comes in multiple sizes and must be fit checked to ensure the filtering capacity to acheive 95%. Reusable respirators are easily adjustable, but everytime you wash it, change filters, ect ~ you should have a confidency challenge to ensure its fitting and filtering.

Also a Buddy system should be used to cross check proper PPE. It is very easy to forget to removal properly unless you talk through it and direct one another in a checklist style.

- Practice using your bleach solution
○ Be Precise with the dilution ratios of your bleach as well as the contact time. 
§ Too strong and you risk chemical burns or corroding gear
§ Too weak, you risk improper decontamination and infection.
○ Make sure it doesn't damage your PPE if you choose the non-disposable route. 
○ Although, you would wear PPE to decontaminate your items, there are times when 0.05% chlorine concentration washes are used on skin. see how the more dilute bleach solution affects your skin. Some people are very sensitive even to the 1:100 dilution (0.05% chlorine concentration). Better to know before a time of danger. Especially since maculopapular rash with erythema and desquamation is also a sign of Ebola infection.

○ For reusable equipment
○ the decontamination of goggles and visors is necessary, it is essential that these items should be cleaned with water (± detergent) to remove any organic matter and then immersed fully in a 0.5% chlorine solution or a solution containing 5000 ppm(parts per million) available free chlorine for a minimum of 30 minutes (preferably overnight) for decontamination. After decontamination, they should be thoroughly rinsed with water (to remove irritating hypochlorite residues and salt deposits) before re-use. The wipes used for the initial cleaning should be treated as infectious waste; the disinfectant can be safely poured down a sink or drain.

Adjunctive medical items
This is for worst case scenario not to be in lieu of available medical care. 
IV fluid and rehydration are key at the earliest stage of infection to improve outcome. IV placement at later stages may have potential bleeding complications and will take an extreme level of skill to place during vascular collapse while wearing cumbersome PPE - an alternative to needed skills and medical supplies for IVF therapy you could consider placing a nasogastric tube. Patients are taught to place their own and supplies are available.

Practice awareness. How many times a day do you touch your face? yesterday I counted 21 and I was trying my best to maintain awareness of it. (more to come as training comes down the pipe)


----------



## ETXgal

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-10-15-00-27-32

This is very sobering news. I just cannot believe my eyes here.


----------



## Davarm

Well, just got up to get a drink of water and decided to see what was on the news and heard that another "Health Care Worker" in Dallas was just confirmed to have Ebola.

Gonna call my neighbor this morning and see if he is alive and kicking, today is day 21 since he left from West Africa.


----------



## llhp123

I suppose the cdc will say this nurse did something wrong also? I have been an RN for almost 30 years and I was very disillusioned when "the experts" started with that refrain.


----------



## faithmarie

I don't know about this because it is alex jones&#8230; but he is saying this is reported in other con tries news report...
???


----------



## tsrwivey

Here's the article from Etxgal's link.


DALLAS NURSES CITE SLOPPY CONDITIONS IN EBOLA CARE
BY MATT SEDENSKY AND MARTHA MENDOZA 
ASSOCIATED PRESS


AP Photo/LM Otero
HEALTH VIDEO



BUY AP PHOTO REPRINTS


DALLAS (AP) -- A Liberian Ebola patient was left in an open area of a Dallas emergency room for hours, and the nurses treating him worked for days without proper protective gear and faced constantly changing protocols, according to a statement released late Tuesday by the largest U.S. nurses' union.

Nurses were forced to use medical tape to secure openings in their flimsy garments, worried that their necks and heads were exposed as they cared for a patient with explosive diarrhea and projectile vomiting, said Deborah Burger of National Nurses United.

Burger convened a conference call with reporters to relay what she said were concerns of nurses at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital, where Thomas Eric Duncan - the first person to be diagnosed with Ebola in the U.S. - died last week.

Duncan died Oct. 8, and the hospital said Sunday that one of his nurses had tested positive for Ebola. She is hospitalized and was listed Tuesday in good condition. On Wednesday, Texas health officials announced that a preliminary test indicated a second, unidentified health care worker at the hospital had been infected with the disease.

RoseAnn DeMoro, executive director of Nurses United, said the statement came from "several" and "a few" nurses, but she refused repeated inquiries to state how many. She said the organization had vetted the claims, and that the nurses cited were in a position to know what had occurred at the hospital. She refused to elaborate.

Among the nurses' allegations was that the Ebola patient's lab samples were allowed to travel through the hospital's pneumatic tubes, opening the possibility of contaminating the specimen delivery system. The nurses also alleged that hazardous waste was allowed to pile up to the ceiling.

Duncan died Oct. 8, and the hospital said Sunday that one of his nurses had tested positive for Ebola. She is hospitalized and was listed Tuesday in good condition.

Wendell Watson, a Presbyterian spokesman, did not respond to specific claims by the nurses but said the hospital has not received similar complaints.

"Patient and employee safety is our greatest priority and we take compliance very seriously," he said in a statement. "We have numerous measures in place to provide a safe working environment, including mandatory annual training and a 24/7 hotline and other mechanisms that allow for anonymous reporting."

He said the hospital would "review and respond to any concerns raised by our nurses and all employees."

The nurses alleged that:

- Duncan was kept in a non-isolated area of the emergency department for several hours, potentially exposing up to seven other patients to Ebola;

- Patients who may have been exposed to Duncan were kept in isolation only for a day before being moved to areas where there were other patients;

- Nurses treating Duncan were also caring for other patients in the hospital;

- Preparation for Ebola at the hospital amounted to little more than an optional seminar for staff;

- In the face of constantly shifting guidelines, nurses were allowed to follow whichever ones they chose.

"There was no advance preparedness on what to do with the patient, there was no protocol, there was no system," Burger said.

Even today, Burger said, some hospital staff at the Dallas hospital do not have proper equipment to handle the outbreak.

"Hospital managers have assured nurses that proper equipment has been ordered but it has not arrived yet," she said.

The nurses' statement said they had to "interact with Mr. Duncan with whatever protective equipment was available," even as he produced "a lot of contagious fluids." Duncan's medical records, which his family shared with The Associated Press, underscore some of those concerns.

Almost 12 hours after he arrived in the emergency room by ambulance, his hospital chart says Duncan "continues to have explosive diarrhea, abdominal pain, nausea and projectile vomiting." He was feverish and in pain.

When Ebola was suspected but unconfirmed, a doctor wrote "using the disposable shoe covers should also be considered." At that point, by all protocols, those shoe covers should have been mandatory to prevent anyone from tracking contagious body fluids around the hospital.

A few days later, however, entries in the hospital charts suggest that protection was improving.

"RN entered room in Tyvek suits, triple gloves, triple boots, and respirator cap in place," wrote a nurse.

The Presbyterian nurses are not represented by Nurses United or any other union. DeMoro and Burger said the nurses claimed they had been warned by the hospital not to speak to the media or they would be fired. They did not specify whether the nurses making the claims were among Duncan's caregivers.

The AP has attempted since last week to contact dozens of individuals involved in Duncan's care. Those who responded to reporters' inquiries have so far been unwilling to speak.

David R. Wright, deputy regional administrator for the U.S. Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services, which monitors patient safety and has the authority to withhold federal funding, said his agency is going to want to get all of the information the nurses provided.

"We can't talk about whether we're going to investigate or not, but we'd be interested in hearing that information," he said.

CDC officials did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Duncan first sought care at the hospital's ER late on Sept. 25 and was sent home the next morning. He was rushed by ambulance back to the hospital on Sept. 28. Unlike his first visit, mention of his recent arrival from Liberia immediately roused suspicion of an Ebola risk, records show.

The CDC said Tuesday 76 people at the hospital could have been exposed to Duncan after his second ER visit. Another 48 people are being monitored for possible exposure before he was hospitalized.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire/ap_ab3cd5a9b32c450aa5a13e1a4a14c60e

Here is a link to a news story on the 2nd Ebola health care worker case. This made me cringe, but I was expecting it. Let's just say this makes me very nervous.

<<<A second health care worker at a Dallas hospital who provided care for the first Ebola patient diagnosed in the U.S. has tested positive for the disease, the Texas Department of State Health Services said Wednesday.The department said in a statement that the worker reported a fever Tuesday and was immediately isolated at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital in Dallas. Health officials said the worker was among those who took care of Thomas Eric Duncan, who was diagnosed with Ebola after coming to the U.S. from Liberia. Duncan died Oct. 8.
The department said a preliminary Ebola test was conducted late Tuesday at a state public health laboratory in Austin, Texas, and came back positive during the night. Confirmatory testing was being conducted at the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta.>>>


----------



## UncleJoe

northstarprepper said:


> From Amazon (for under $10):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-6000-Serie...47573&sr=8-2&keywords=3M+half-mask+respirator
> 
> Add some P100 cartridges and you have protection from viruses. The respirator is reusable and eventually the cost is a wash. Put even better cartridges on it (carbon filters + P100) and it is guaranteed virus-proof. This blame the victim line has gotten old. It is time to own up to the fact that you need better protection.


Thanks northstar. The powers-that-be seem to be losing control of this situation. Me thinks it may be prudent to have a few of these around while they are still available and inexpensive.


----------



## hiwall

> DALLAS NURSES CITE SLOPPY CONDITIONS IN EBOLA CARE


Now we have two trained nurses who have come down with the disease at the time they were being monitored by our imminent CDC personnel. Our government response to date - - -Nothing to fear here. Everything is totally under control. Forget you ever heard of Ebola. It is fine that we let who ever wants to come into our country.


----------



## MamaTo3

CNN just said that the second nurse that has contracted ebola flew from Cleveland (I believe they said) to Dallas the day before being diagnosed. Anyone who has treated an ebola patient should not be flying all over the US! At least not until a few weeks later, to know for sure they haven't contracted the virus. Good grief. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm

For the link-a-phobic...

Officials: 2nd person tests positive for Ebola

http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire/ap_ab3cd5a9b32c450aa5a13e1a4a14c60e



> DALLAS (AP) - A second Dallas hospital worker who provided care for the first Ebola patient diagnosed in the U.S. has tested positive for the disease, pointing to lapses beyond how one individual may have donned and removed personal protective garb.
> 
> It's not clear how the second worker contracted the virus. Authorities declined to say what position she holds at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital or the type of care she provided to Thomas Eric Duncan, who was diagnosed with Ebola after coming to the U.S. from Liberia. Duncan died Oct. 8.
> 
> Officials have said they also don't know how the first health worker, a nurse, became infected. But the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said "an additional health care worker testing positive for Ebola is a serious concern."
> 
> "What happened there (in Dallas), regardless of the reason, is not acceptable. It shouldn't have happened," Anthony Fauci, director of the Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases of NIH, said on MSNBC Wednesday.
> 
> The CDC and Frontier Airlines said Wednesday that the second health care worker had traveled from Cleveland to Dallas-Fort Worth on Monday aboard flight 1143. Health officials are alerting the 132 passengers who were on the same flight.
> 
> Infected Ebola patients are not considered contagious until they have symptoms. The airplane's crew said the nurse had no symptoms of Ebola during the flight. But the CDC is asking the passengers to call the health agency so they can be monitored.
> 
> The worker was monitoring herself for symptoms, Dallas County Judge Clay Jenkins said. The unidentified woman reported a fever Tuesday. She was in isolation within 90 minutes, Jenkins said.
> 
> "We are looking at every element of our personal protection equipment and infection control in the hospital," said Dr. Daniel Varga, chief clinical officer for Texas Health Resources, which operates Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas.
> 
> Dr. Tom Frieden, head of the CDC, has acknowledged that the government wasn't aggressive enough in managing Ebola and containing the virus as it spread from an infected patient to a nurse at a Dallas hospital.
> 
> "We could've sent a more robust hospital infection control team and been more hands-on with the hospital from day one about exactly how this should be managed," he said Tuesday.
> 
> The second case may help health officials determine where the infection control breach is occurring and make practices safer for health workers everywhere. For example, if both health workers were involved in drawing Duncan's blood, placing an intravenous line or suctioning mucus when Duncan was on a breathing machine, that would be recognized as a particularly high-risk activity. It also might reveal which body fluids pose the greatest risk.
> 
> The CDC was conducting confirmatory testing of a preliminary Ebola test conducted late Tuesday at a state public health laboratory in Austin, Texas, which came back positive.
> 
> Emergency responders in hazardous materials suits began decontamination work before dawn Wednesday at the Dallas apartment complex where the second hospital worker lives. Officials said she lives alone with no pets.
> 
> Notices handed out to neighbors advise that "a health care worker who lives in your area has tested positive for Ebola."
> 
> Ryan Fus, 24, who lives in the same building as the blocked-off apartment, said police knocked on his door before 6 a.m. to notify him and make sure he was doing OK.
> 
> "It's a little scary. It's a little shocking that it's right near me," he said. "But I'm not afraid or anything like that. I'm not gonna run away."
> 
> Dallas city spokeswoman Sana Syed said a hazardous materials crew has finished cleaning common areas of the complex and that the state was sending a crew to clean the actual apartment.
> 
> Frieden outlined new steps this week designed to stop the spread of the disease, including the creation of an Ebola response team, increased training for health care workers nationwide and changes at the Texas hospital to minimize the risk of more infections.
> 
> "I wish we had put a team like this on the ground the day the patient - the first patient - was diagnosed. That might have prevented this infection," Frieden said.
> 
> The stark admission came as the World Health Organization projected the pace of infections accelerating in West Africa to as many as 10,000 new cases a week within two months.
> 
> The new case lends support to nurses' claims this week that they have inadequate training and in some cases, protective gear, to take care of Ebola patients.
> 
> "They're not prepared" for what they are being asked to do, said RoseAnn DeMoro, executive director of National Nurses United, a union with 185,000 members.
> 
> Based on statements from nurses it did not identify, the union described how Duncan was left in an open area of the emergency room for hours. It said staff treated Duncan for days without the correct protective gear, that hazardous waste was allowed to pile up to the ceiling and safety protocols constantly changed.
> 
> DeMoro refused to say how many nurses made the statement about Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital, but insisted they were in a position to know what happened.
> 
> Officials say at least 76 people at the hospital might have been exposed, and all are being monitored for fever and other symptoms.
> 
> Nurse Nina Pham, 26, contracted the virus while caring for Duncan. Health officials are monitoring 48 others who had some contact with Duncan before he was admitted the hospital where he died.
> 
> Pham became the first person to contract the disease on U.S. soil. She released a statement Tuesday through Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital saying she was "doing well," and the hospital listed her in good condition. She has received a plasma transfusion from a doctor who recovered from the virus.
> 
> Pham was in Duncan's room often, from the day he was placed in intensive care until the day before he died.
> 
> She and other health care workers wore protective gear, including gowns, gloves, masks and face shields - and sometimes full-body suits - when caring for Duncan. Health officials have said there was a breach in protocol that led to the infections, but they don't know where the breakdown occurred.
> 
> Among the changes Frieden announced was a plan to limit the number of health care workers who care for Ebola patients so they "can become more familiar and more systematic in how they put on and take off protective equipment, and they can become more comfortable in a healthy way with providing care in the isolation unit."


----------



## Zanazaz

What a mess. According to the CDC the second nurse has had close contact with three people; so that's three more potentially infected people. Listening to the CDC Director on the news now; all the double speak and mixed messages are just going to confuse people, and there are already enough confused and stupid people in the world.


----------



## Grimm

I hope Nina Pham recovers and this twat of a second patient goes through hell for being an asshat and not monitoring themself!


----------



## Davarm

hiwall said:


> Nothing to fear here. Everything is totally under control. Forget you ever heard of Ebola.


(a wave of the hand) - These aren't the droids you're looking for.................


----------



## mamabear2012

Obama just cancelled a fundraising trip to discuss Ebola. Now you KNOW things have gotten bad! If he cancels a golf game I think that is the point when we should all board up our doors and windows. 
Way to look like you give a damn, Mr. Obama. 
Way. To. Go.


----------



## Zanazaz

Here's a link to the timeline of the Ebola mess in Dallas.

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/heal...vinson-treatmet-texas-health-dallas/17304045/

TIMELINE

Sept. 19. Thomas Eric Duncan leaves Monrovia, Liberia, for a trip to the United States. He has been exposed to Ebola but is not exhibiting symptoms, so he's not contagious. It's unclear whether he knew he had been exposed.
Sept. 20. After changing planes in Brussels, Belgium and at Washington Dulles International Airport, Duncan arrives in Dallas to visit family members.
Sept. 24. Duncan's family members tell U.S. authorities this is the day he first felt sick. That's when he likely became contagious.
Sept. 26. Duncan seeks treatment at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas and is sent back to his sister's apartment with antibiotics.
Sept. 28. Duncan is transported to the same hospital by ambulance. He's critically ill and put in isolation in the hospital's intensive care unit.
Sept. 30. The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention confirms that Duncan has been stricken with the Ebola virus. He's the first patient to be diagnosed in the the United States.
Oct. 1. Duncan's condition is upgraded from critical to serious, and health officials say they're closely monitoring a second patient who had contact with Duncan. Others who have been in contact with Duncan, including paramedics and children, are being observed for symptoms.
Oct. 2. Family court ordered to stay indoors at Ivy Apartments unit after allegedly ignoring requests by county and health officials to stay indoors.
Oct. 4. Duncan receives an experimental drug called Brincidofovir, made by Chimerix, Inc. Dr. Kent Brantly, a Fort Worth doctor who was diagnosed with Ebola while in West Africa treating patients and later cured after traveling back to the U.S., says he attempted to donate plasma to help Duncan but their plasma types didn't match. Duncan's condition is downgraded from serious to critical.
Oct. 6. Haz-mat crews decontaminate apartment where Duncan stayed before hospitalization. The quarantined family members of Duncan are transported from their apartment to an undisclosed location. Meanwhile, Duncan is in critical condition.
Oct. 7. Jesse Jackson travels to Dallas after he says he was told family members of Duncan expressed concern regarding his treatment. Jackson went to the hospital and traveled through South Dallas with Duncan's mother, Nowai Korkoyah.
Oct. 8. Duncan pronounced dead at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas.
Oct. 8. Sgt. Michael Monnig is transported from a Frisco clinic to Texas Health Presbyterian after experiencing stomach pains. Monnig went inside Duncan's apartment days before his death with several other deputies and two health officials.
Oct. 9. Monnig's Ebola test comes back negative.
Oct. 10. Monnig holds a press conference in which he explains why he went to a Frisco clinic. He told reporters he first became concerned when he was told by a lieutenant to bag the clothes and boots he wore the day he went to Duncan's apartment.
Oct. 10. Nina Pham, a 26-year-old nurse at Texas Health Presbyterian takes her temperature and reports having a fever. She drove herself to the hospital and was in isolation within 90 minutes. Pham treated Duncan before his death at the hospital.
Oct. 12. Pham is diagnosed with Ebola. She's the second person to be diagnosed within the United States and the first to contract the virus within the country.
Oct. 13. Amber Vinson, a 29-year-old nurse who also treated Duncan at Texas Health Presbyterian, travels from Cleveland to Dallas on Frontier Airlines with a low-grade fever.
Oct. 13. Crews transport Nina Pham's King Charles Spaniel, named Bentley, to an undisclosed location. The pet will be placed under monitoring for 21 days.
Oct. 14. Vinson reports is admitted to Texas Health Presbyterian.
Oct. 15. Vinson is diagnosed with Ebola. Haz-mat crews clean out her apartment at Skillman Street and Lovers Lane. Vinson is the second person to contract the virus on U.S. soil. Texas Health Presbyterian announced she'll be transferred to Emory Healthcare in Atlanta for treatment.


----------



## redhorse

I just got off the phone with my mother, who is an ER nurse in Akron. She is also in a small management position. Vinson was in Akron, OH in addition to Cleveland visiting family. The CDC was in my mother's hospital today preparing the staff for the possibility of Ebola cases coming in. And yes, sneezing, snot, etc spread it according to my mother. TWO of Vinson's family members she visited while up here work at Kent State University. Classes are in full swing. Geeze my brother attends there! 

Earlier in the thread someone mentioned triggers. My second trigger has been pulled. I will not be visiting my family for a while. Thankfully, I have moved a bit farther away from that area, and now live in PA (need to update my account info on here). If anyone in Ohio ends up being infected, I will not be going to the store unless this blows over. 

I ordered some last minute supplies today. I really hope I don't end up having to test my preps for real, but I am really starting to get nervous over here.


----------



## goshengirl

Stay safe, redhorse. That's hitting so close to home. 

I really have no words for this woman (ebola#2) traveling around when she was supposed to be watched and contained until cleared. Really, just no fricking words at all... 


ETA:


----------



## hellrazor762

The DOD is now requiring all applicants to be screened for Ebola when entering all Military Entrance Processing Stations (MEPS). 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## ETXgal

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/ebola-patient-traveled-day-before-diagnosis/

Not only did the second health care worker get on a plane, she was RUNNING LOW GRADE FEVER WHILE SHE WAS ON THE PLANE.

<<<The CDC has announced that the second healthcare worker diagnosed with Ebola - now identified as Amber Joy Vinson of Dallas - traveled by air Oct. 13, with a low-grade fever, a day before she showed up at the hospital reporting symptoms.>>>


----------



## UncleJoe

And according to ABC World News Tonight, that same plane made 5 more runs before it was grounded for decontamination.


----------



## Grimm

UncleJoe said:


> And according to ABC World News Tonight, that same plane made 5 more runs before it was grounded for decontamination.


I am at a lose for words so I hope the following expresses how I feel right now.

:eyebulge:
:shtf:
:rant:
vract:
vract:
:brickwall:


----------



## Geek999

redhorse said:


> I just got off the phone with my mother, who is an ER nurse in Akron. She is also in a small management position. Vinson was in Akron, OH in addition to Cleveland visiting family. The CDC was in my mother's hospital today preparing the staff for the possibility of Ebola cases coming in. And yes, sneezing, snot, etc spread it according to my mother. TWO of Vinson's family members she visited while up here work at Kent State University. Classes are in full swing. Geeze my brother attends there!
> 
> Earlier in the thread someone mentioned triggers. My second trigger has been pulled. I will not be visiting my family for a while. Thankfully, I have moved a bit farther away from that area, and now live in PA (need to update my account info on here). If anyone in Ohio ends up being infected, I will not be going to the store unless this blows over.
> 
> I ordered some last minute supplies today. I really hope I don't end up having to test my preps for real, but I am really starting to get nervous over here.


I was one of those discussing triggers. I am glad you set your own and are following your plan, though I am very sorry to hear about the threat being so close to your family.

I have figured out my triggers but am not going to publish them in detail as I think each of us should set their own. I have my plan in place and intend to follow it. If anyone has not figured out their plan and what will set it in motion, I'd say it's time to at least do that.


----------



## squerly

mamabear2012 said:


> Obama just cancelled a fundraising trip to discuss Ebola. Now you KNOW things have gotten bad! If he cancels a golf game I think that is the point when we should all board up our doors and windows.
> Way to look like you give a damn, Mr. Obama.
> Way. To. Go.


Mr. Obama better stop worrying about his voter base and close the friggen boarders or we will all be in deep do-do shortly.


----------



## goshengirl

redhorse said:


> TWO of Vinson's family members she visited while up here work at Kent State University. Classes are in full swing. Geeze my brother attends there!


Oh hell. I just realized my son (Miami University) plays Kent State in a couple weeks.


----------



## tsrwivey

Grimm said:


> For the link-a-phobic...
> 
> Officials: 2nd person tests positive for Ebola
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/system/wire/ap_ab3cd5a9b32c450aa5a13e1a4a14c60e. ... "We could've sent a more robust hospital infection control team and been more hands-on with the hospital from day one about exactly how this should be managed," he said Tuesday.
> 
> The second case may help health officials determine where the infection control breach is occurring and make practices safer for health workers everywhere. For example, if both health workers were involved in drawing Duncan's blood, placing an intravenous line or suctioning mucus when Duncan was on a breathing machine, that would be recognized as a particularly high-risk activity. It also might reveal which body fluids pose the greatest risk. ...


Wait a minute! I thought when ole Duncan was diagnosed Frieden said they knew all about this disease & how it was transmitted? Now they don't know which bodily fluid poses the greatest risk? Then how can they say you can't get it when someone coughs or sneezes? On a side note, why would they even be in contact with any of the patient's secretions when they're suctioning them? We use in line suction catheters all the time. :dunno:

It seems like Ebola patients would be better treated by nurses who work with active tuberculosis patients, they have lots of experience handling that level of precautions. Yes, we're all taught it in nursing school but if you don't use it you lose it & it only takes one slip up.

I'm just waiting to hear about someone contracting Ebola through casual contact. That's the news I dread the most. I hope it happens sooner rather than later, Thanksgiving, the busiest travel period of the year, is quickly approaching.


----------



## Geek999

tsrwivey said:


> Wait a minute! I thought when ole Duncan was diagnosed Frieden said they knew all about this disease & how it was transmitted? Now they don't know which bodily fluid poses the greatest risk? Then how can they say you can't get it when someone coughs or sneezes? On a side note, why would they even be in contact with any of the patient's secretions when they're suctioning them? We use in line suction catheters all the time. :dunno:
> 
> It seems like Ebola patients would be better treated by nurses who work with active tuberculosis patients, they have lots of experience handling that level of precautions. Yes, we're all taught it in nursing school but if you don't use it you lose it & it only takes one slip up.
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear about someone contracting Ebola through casual contact. That's the news I dread the most. I hope it happens sooner rather than later, Thanksgiving, the busiest travel period of the year, is quickly approaching.


Interesting point. Is anyone using a person catching it via casual contact as a trigger? It isn't one on mine, mostly because I hadn't thought of it until now.


----------



## Zanazaz

The two nurses caught it from Duncan was he was at his most infectious, i.e. lots and lots of viruses in his body fluids. The nurses have more contact with the patient than the doctors, and thus are at more risk. The two nurses hopefully sought treatment before they were very infectious. Hopefully....

Duncan spread the infection to two people. Hopefully that's where it ends. If not, more people will get infected , and it spreads even further. "A snowball rolling downhill of infected people."

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/10/02/352983774/no-seriously-how-contagious-is-ebola


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.marklevinshow.com/common/page.php?pt=2nd+Ebola+Nurse+Called+CDC+Before+Boarding+Plane%2C+CDC+OK%27ed+It&id=11423&is_corp=0

2nd Ebola Nurse Called CDC Before Boarding Plane, CDC OK'ed It

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/15/health/texas-ebola-outbreak/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

<<<Before flying from Cleveland to Dallas on Monday, Vinson called the CDC to report an elevated temperature of 99.5 Fahrenheit. She informed the agency that she was getting on a plane, the official said, and she wasn't told not to board the aircraft.
After authorities announced the 29-year-old nurse had been diagnosed with Ebola on Wednesday, they were quick to say guidelines weren't followed when she took the commercial flight.>>>


----------



## tsrwivey

Geek999 said:


> Interesting point. Is anyone using a person catching it via casual contact as a trigger? It isn't one on mine, mostly because I hadn't thought of it until now.


Contagious via casual contact definitely changes the game quite a bit. Because we live 130 miles from Dallas, that is a trigger for me to no longer work (I'm a nurse). It's also a trigger for us to stock up on things that will only keep a few months & be very cautious about contact with others.


----------



## Foreverautumn

Grimm said:


> I hope Nina Pham recovers and this twat of a second patient goes through hell for being an asshat and not monitoring themself!


That, and Nancy Snyderman, NBC *MEDICAL* correspondent, a frikkin' *MEDICAL DOCTOR*, for crying out loud, broke an Ebola quarantine for - get this - take-out! 

Duncan's antics can possibly be chalked up to simple ignorance, but that nurse and ESPECIALLY that doctor *KNEW BETTER* than that!

Are they not taking this SERIOUSLY???? Or do they simply think it's not going to happen to THEM? Or in Snyderman's case, does she think the rules are only for the little people?

:scratch:brickwall::surrender::gaah: vract::dunno::facepalm::club:


----------



## tsrwivey

Not only did nurse Vinson call the CDC multiple times before boarding the flight, she was already running a fever when she called the CDC before taking her flight and they still allowed her to board the flight, which means she was infectious while on the plane.

Here is what Dr. Jon LaPook told Scott Pelley on CBS Evening News:

One health official said to me somebody dropped the ball. I then called the CDC and the agency said that this nurse, nurse Vinson, did in fact call the CDC several times before taking that flight and said she has a temperature, a fever of 99.5.

But the person at the CDC looked at a chart and because her fever wasn't 100.4 or higher, she didn't officially fall into the group of high risk. Now I think what's disconcerting to people is that you would think common sense would tell you, well, after the first nurse, Nurse Pham became sick with Ebola, you would have thought, well, out of an abundance of caution let's just keep her there and not have her get on the plane. Read more: http://therightscoop.com/holy-crap-...ver-before-getting-on-airplane/#ixzz3GGxBlqlq


----------



## Foreverautumn

ETXgal said:


> http://www.marklevinshow.com/common/page.php?pt=2nd+Ebola+Nurse+Called+CDC+Before+Boarding+Plane%2C+CDC+OK%27ed+It&id=11423&is_corp=0
> 
> 2nd Ebola Nurse Called CDC Before Boarding Plane, CDC OK'ed It
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/15/health/texas-ebola-outbreak/index.html?hpt=hp_t1
> 
> <<<Before flying from Cleveland to Dallas on Monday, Vinson called the CDC to report an elevated temperature of 99.5 Fahrenheit. She informed the agency that she was getting on a plane, the official said, and she wasn't told not to board the aircraft.
> After authorities announced the 29-year-old nurse had been diagnosed with Ebola on Wednesday, they were quick to say guidelines weren't followed when she took the commercial flight.>>>


YOU. HAVE GOT. TO BE *KIDDING!!!*

Too bad there isn't an emoticon for a head explosion! I guess a :facepalm: will have to do...


----------



## RevWC

tsrwivey said:


> Not only did nurse Vinson call the CDC multiple times before boarding the flight, she was already running a fever when she called the CDC before taking her flight and they still allowed her to board the flight, which means she was infectious while on the plane.
> 
> .Now I think what's disconcerting to people is that you would think common sense would tell you, well, after the first nurse, Nurse Pham became sick with Ebola, you would have thought, well, out of an abundance of caution let's just keep her there and not have her get on the plane. Read more: http://therightscoop.com/holy-crap-...ver-before-getting-on-airplane/#ixzz3GGxBlqlq


The goal is to spread the disease. Common sense is not on the table.


----------



## tsrwivey

Have no fear! We're from the government & we're hear to help!


----------



## 21601mom

Viking said:


> So, how often have we all heard the term "Mission Creep" ???


Or "protocols are in place to prevent spread."


----------



## Davarm

I watched the "Glenn Beck" program today and he did a demo of exactly how the medical personnel "garbed-up" to treat patient 0.

Glenn Beck isn't exactly neutral on most issues but if that was anywhere near accurate, it would promote spread.


----------



## weedygarden

When my brother worked in the oil fields, he told me about a co-worker who had lost a few digits due to carelessness. He had lost both fingers and toes. I told my brother, if he doesn't pay enough attention to watch his own body, he is not going to be watching out for you.

That is exactly how I feel about this debacle. If we don't protect ourselves, no one will, and not even the health care workers who have worked with the most dangerous health care patient in U.S. history are slowing down. 

If we don't use caution, we will also be sick. It is obvious we cannot expect CDC to watch out and issue proper information that those of us who are not involved know. When are some heads going to roll there?

What I find interesting is that when Thomas Duncan was sick, they originally turned him away due to no insurance. Now the hospital has two nurses and they have taken care of one of them by flying her to Atlanta.

When people anywhere in the world think they can come to the U.S. and receive life saving treatment, they are going to bombard us. 

Time to be a hermit.


----------



## Tucker

Foreverautumn said:


> That, and Nancy Snyderman, NBC *MEDICAL*correspondent, a frikkin' *MEDICAL DOCTOR*, for crying out loud, broke an Ebola quarantine for - get this - take-out!


Frieden says that travel by car is acceptable:



> "The CDC guidance in this setting outlines the need for what is called controlled movement," Frieden said. "That can include a charter plane, a car, but it does not include public transport."


She never got out of her car - not that I'm saying what she did is right.


----------



## tsrwivey

Tucker said:


> Frieden says that travel by car is acceptable:
> 
> She never got out of her car - not that I'm saying what she did is right.


Did she pay for her food? If she did then she came into contact with someone & broke quarantine. Do you think many people are eating at the Wendy's she went to? You think the workers there are worried they might have Ebola? All because she wanted something. She should have her medical license revoked & be put under a jail. Disgusting.


----------



## Tweto

Tucker said:


> Frieden says that travel by car is acceptable:
> 
> She never got out of her car - not that I'm saying what she did is right.


The original story was that she was with 2 other people in the car that were not with her in Africa.


----------



## faithmarie

?????????


----------



## Tweto

Alan Colmes on "Imus in the morning" just said that the reason for not stopping the commercial airline flights and restricting travel to the Ebola outbreak countries of Africa is because it would be racist.

Could this be the hidden agenda of the Democratic party for not protecting the US from the Ebola outbreak is PC correctness. So all the other reasons we are hearing is just BS and is a cover up of the real reason.


----------



## faithmarie

This video was released by the Department of Defense (DoD), in conjunction with the US Army, and the Centers for Disease Control (CDC).

The topic of this release covers the Ebola Virus Disease (EVD) , also called Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever.

____

From the US Army website:

An outbreak of Ebola virus disease (EVD), which likely began in a rural area of Guinea in December 2013, has spread to other countries in West Africa. Several thousand suspected and confirmed cases of EVD have been reported and many have died.

Disease control has been difficult due to lack of healthcare resources, poor living conditions, misinformation, local traditions that increase disease transmission, and people who do not seek medical care due to distrust.

Scientists believe the source of the virus is most likely bats, and other animals can also become infected. An outbreak in humans begins when an individual or small group of people become infected by eating uncooked or undercooked meat from infected game animals, such as bats and monkeys, also known as "bushmeat."

Video publicly available for download and sharing here: Release Update 9/23/2014

Link to US Army page here:

http://phc.amedd.army.mil/topics/disc...


----------



## ETXgal

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/dfw-airport-contractor-forced-to-remove-mask-gloves/

*DFW Airport Contractor Forced To Remove Mask & Gloves*

<<< A contractor for Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport is livid that his supervisor forced him to remove a mask and gloves he wore to work Wednesday. 
"One of the supervisors told me I wasn't allowed to wear that because it'll cause a panic for people and they'll start tripping out and stuff," said Pablo Medina.
He's frightened after learning the latest Dallas Ebola patient, Amber Vinson passed through an exit where he was working. Medina was helping direct travelers to their gates Monday night.
Vinson flew Frontier Airlines, and most of their ticket agents at DFW Airport were wearing latex gloves Wednesday.
But Medina has claimed airport supervisors told him to take off his protective mask and gloves - or head home.
"It makes me mad, it makes me terrified that they're denying me to wear safety precautions. And they told me that if go out, they'll let me go - and that just makes me _more mad_," said Medina.
Medina said his supervisor threatened to fire him for being "out of uniform.">>>

They would rather he be unsafe, than wake up the sheep, and have a stampede on their hands. This is insane.


----------



## ETXgal

http://dailysignal.com/2014/10/16/u...tries-still-processing-visas-non-us-citizens/

US EMBASSIES STILL PROCESSING VISAS TO NON-US CITIZENS in Ebola ridden countries. 

<<<
Royce said he was "deeply concerned" U.S. embassies in those countries were continuing to process visas for non-U.S. nationals despite the outbreak of the deadly disease.
An estimated 100 people per day are applying for U.S. visas at the three embassies, according to Royce. "Of course," he added, "once these individuals are issued a visa by the embassy, they are free to travel to the United States.">>>


----------



## hiwall

So the CDC will now start restricting travel of US citizens that 'might' have had contact with Ebola but will allow unlimited travel to non-US travelers from the disease ridden countries of west Africa? :brickwall:


----------



## weedygarden

I went to two colleges that had large nursing programs, and therefore I know lots of nurses. One of my former roommates is a nurse and these are some things she is posting on facebook about the ebola debacle.



> The second health care worker in Dallas showed extreme stupidity getting on an airplane within the 3 week exposure period. Who is in charge monitoring everyone exposed and why are we trusting that they follow the restrictions?? Should be supervised quarantines for anyone exposed!!
> Could vacant hotels be used?? This upfront expense would be far cheaper than allowing ppl with the virus to be throughout the US!!!





> I do not believe that the U.S. has been very aggressive with dealing with the Ebola Virus. Stricter policies and quarantine mandates must be in place. To allow anyone who has been in West Africa to return home without strict scrutiny or even quarantine is foolish.


We know that health care workers all over America must be sweating bullets now. I would be. I also have several family members who are in medicine: doctors, nurses, others. I do not live close to any of them but I think anyone in health care is in danger. My mother lost her life do to viral hepatitis she contracted from a patient when she was a registered nurse.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Ok, so here's my thinking. The guy died, everybody who worked with or around him or his 'fluids' is quarantined for 21 days. Is that so hard? This is just such a cluster it's astonishing to me. :brickwall:
If this is not airborne, I wish somebody would just tell us who in the world is touching all this poop!!! The guy in Omaha is feeling well enough to tweet, but not a peep about how the hell he got Ebola as a camerman!! Come on, it can't be just 'contact with fluids', can it? I also hear "just one slip-up" and I don't know what that means specifically. Does it mean you touched the poop, the puke, the sweat the pee, the spit, just breathed the same air in the room, worked down the damn hall or WHAT???


----------



## mamabear2012

On a positive note....all of my friends who have been calling me 'the crazy prepper lady' for the last few years are now singing a different tune and asking me for advice. Maybe they'll be a little more prepared for the next 'big thing'.


----------



## smaj100

mamabear2012 said:


> On a positive note....all of my friends who have been calling me 'the crazy prepper lady' for the last few years are now singing a different tune and asking me for advice. Maybe they'll be a little more prepared for the next 'big thing'.


If they make it to the next "big thing". :eyebulge:


----------



## hiwall

> The guy died, everybody who worked with or around him or his 'fluids' is quarantined for 21 days.


This or similar has been said by many people. But if you quarantine people who will pay for their lost wages? Where will they stay during this time and who pays for that? Just because you happen to be a garbage man on that route you have to lose all your rights because you have to go into quarantine? As this goes on just how many people are going to be quarantined? All the people on those planes, and their families? All the nurses and doctors in those hospitals? Plus all their families? I'm not saying that I am really against it but there is going to be more people infected and the number in quarantine will then jump way up. Our very first step is to close our country to entry from those infected countries. And close our southern border. And quarantine Obama.


----------



## Grimm

hiwall said:


> And quarantine Obama.


*THIS!*

I fully support this!


----------



## Coastal

And it might be airborne

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/doctor-ebola-might-be-transmitted-by-air/


----------



## Grimm

Coastal said:


> And it might be airborne
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/doctor-ebola-might-be-transmitted-by-air/


And the article for the link-a-phobic



> DALLAS (KRLD) - The executive director of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons says that despite what the CDC is saying, Ebola might be transmitted by breathing.
> 
> "What we're suggesting is that it is very dangerous to assume that one cannot ever acquire Ebola from an aerosol or from breathing," said Dr. Jane Orient.
> 
> Two healthcare workers at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital in Dallas have now been infected with the disease, despite insisting that protocol was followed. Dr. Orient won't rule out an airborne infection.
> 
> Complete Coverage Of Ebola In North Texas
> 
> When a patient vomits, has diarrhea, undergoes medical procedures, or even flushes the toilet, "there's just a cloud that contains pathogen virus particles," says Dr. Orient.
> 
> Dr. Orient says that when an aerosol dries up, droplet nuclei remain suspended in the air for a long time. A recent research study suggests that Ebola could remain infectious in an aerosol for more than an hour.
> 
> The droplets are "just too small" to be captured by standard medical masks, says Dr. Orient. A possible solution? Powered, air-purifying respirators for healthcare workers.
> 
> "In the laboratory, you actually breath air from the outside, which means you're either tethered to your air supply or maybe you carry something like a scuba tank that has air that does not come from the room."
> 
> Dr. Orient's findings directly contradict what the CDC has been saying. They also contradict statments made by President Barack Obama.
> 
> Speaking in a video message to the people of West Africa last month, President Obama provided advice on how residents can avoid Ebola. The first step: know the facts.
> 
> "First, Ebola is not spread through the air like the flu," said President Obama. "You cannot get it from casual contact like sitting next to someone on a bus."
> 
> Thomas Frieden, director of the CDC, vetted the message on Wednesday, calling it "accurate".
> 
> "If you're a member of the traveling public and are healthy, should you be worried that you might have got it by sitting next to someone? And the answer is no."
> 
> However, Frieden did say that Ebola patients do pose a risk if they become ill, which could "expose" those around him.
> 
> Dr. Orient also takes issue with the CDC's conclusion that a person is not infectious until symptoms are present.
> 
> "Maybe they are even more contagious before they get symptoms, such as in influenza," says Dr. Orient. "How can we be sure that Ebola is any different? We certainly don't have any experimental evidence for it. How do you even know if someone will come down with Ebola five days from now so that you can test if they're transmitting the virus now?"
> 
> Dr. Orient has submitted testimony that will be read at a CDC hearing on Thursday.


----------



## Coastal

Thanks, I'm on my phone and didn't feel like copying and pasting.


----------



## northstarprepper

I honestly believe that if Ebola was airborne we would be seeing many more cases in Dallas right now. As of writing this, there are only two nurses ill who took care of Duncan (Patient Zero). Considering what has come out about them not wearing full hazmat gear for the first 2 days of treatment, I think every single nurse and doctor would have broken with Ebola by now if it were really airborne. That is too big of a jump to make at this time.

If other or all of those healthcare workers break out with Ebola, then you could argue that point. If it is airborne, we will also see many of the people on that Frontier plane come down with Ebola within the next three weeks as well, and that scares me because those people may live anywhere in the U.S. and may infect many more before realizing they have the disease. We will see, but let's stay calm. There are still only 3 people sick.

I do think the President should sign some type of executive order protecting the jobs of the people who must be quarantined in this outbreak. 21 days can get you replaced at many jobs. Job protection should be mandatory. It would be up to the company about the pay. You cannot make them pay for work that is not done, but I would hate to see people lose their jobs in this economy because of an Ebola quarantine.


----------



## Tucker

Coastal said:


> And it might be airborne
> 
> http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/15/doctor-ebola-might-be-transmitted-by-air/


CIDRAP agrees with that line of thinking. The whole article is worth a read.

http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-pers...ers-need-optimal-respiratory-protection-ebola

*COMMENTARY: Health workers need optimal respiratory protection for Ebola*

[snip]

*We believe there is scientific and epidemiologic evidence that Ebola virus has the potential to be transmitted via infectious aerosol particles both near and at a distance from infected patients*, which means that healthcare workers should be wearing respirators, not facemasks.1

The minimum level of protection in high-risk settings should be a respirator with an assigned protection factor greater than 10. A powered air-purifying respirator (PAPR) with a hood or helmet offers many advantages over an N95 filtering facepiece or similar respirator, being more protective, comfortable, and cost-effective in the long run.

We strongly urge the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the World Health Organization (WHO) to seek funds for the purchase and transport of PAPRs to all healthcare workers currently fighting the battle against Ebola throughout Africa-and beyond.

*There has been a lot of on-line and published controversy about whether Ebola virus can be transmitted via aerosols.* Most scientific and medical personnel, along with public health organizations, have been unequivocal in their statements that Ebola can be transmitted only by direct contact with virus-laden fluids2,3 and that the only modes of transmission we should be concerned with are those termed "droplet" and "contact."

*These statements are based on two lines of reasoning. The first is that no one located at a distance from an infected individual has contracted the disease, or the converse, every person infected has had (or must have had) "direct" contact with the body fluids of an infected person.*

*This reflects an incorrect and outmoded understanding of infectious aerosols, which has been institutionalized in policies, language, culture, and approaches to infection control.* We will address this below. Briefly, however, the important points are that virus-laden bodily fluids may be aerosolized and inhaled while a person is in proximity to an infectious person and that a wide range of particle sizes can be inhaled and deposited throughout the respiratory tract.

[snip]

Got preps? :eyebulge:


----------



## Zanazaz

*Drum roll* And now we have something else...

http://www.newvision.co.ug/news/660769-two-more-quarantined-over-marburg.html

Hopefully they will be more intelligent about handling this.

TWO more people have been quarantined after presenting signs of Marburg, a viral haemorrhagic infection that has so far claimed one person in Uganda. One of the new suspected cases was admitted at Mulago Referral Hospital isolation facility on Tuesday, Dr Jane Ruth Aceng, the director general of health services confirmed on Wednesday. The second new suspected case was isolated at Mpigi Health Centre IV. The male patient was admitted in the same ward with Abraham Baluku, who died from Marburg on September 28. Aceng said tests on blood samples collected from the patients were being carried out at the Uganda VIRUS Research Institute in Entebbe. Marburg fever is caused by a virus that easily spreads through direct contact with wounds, body fluids like blood, saliva, vomit, stool and urine of an infected person. A person suffering from Marburg suffers high fever, JOINT AND MUSCLE PAINS, vomits blood and may bleed through the body openings like eyes, nose, gums, ears, anus and the skin. Baluku, a radiographer at Mengo Hospital is the only confirmed person to have died from Marburg. However, over 123 people are under surveillance by health officials after coming into contact with the first confirmed case or developing signs of Marburg infection.

I've decided to stop saying, writing, or wondering what's next?


----------



## ETXgal

http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-after-vomiting-passenger-dies-on-flight-from-nigeria-to-jfk/

<<<A plane from Nigeria landed at JFK Airport Thursday with a male passenger aboard who had died during the flight after a fit of vomiting - and CDC officials conducted a "cursory" exam before announcing there was no Ebola and turning the corpse over to Port Authority cops to remove, Rep. Peter King said on Thursday.
The congressman was so alarmed by the incident - and by what he and employees see as troubling Ebola vulnerabilities at JFK - that he fired off a letter to the federal Department of Homeland Security demanding more training and tougher protocols for handling possible cases there.
The unnamed, 63-year-old passenger had boarded an Arik Air plane out of Lagos, Nigeria, on Wednesday night, a federal law enforcement source said.
During the flight, the man had been vomiting in his seat, the source said. Some time before the plane landed, he passed away. Flight crew contacted the CDC, federal customs officials and Port Authority police, who all boarded the plane at around 6 a.m. as about 145 worried passengers remained on board, the source said.
"The door [to the terminal] was left open, which a lot of the first responders found alarming," said the source.

Rep. King called the protocol followed after the passenger died "alarming."Photo: Getty Images

"My understanding was that the passenger was vomiting in the seat," King (R-LI) said.
"The CDC went on the plane, examined the dead body and said the person did not have Ebola," King said.
"It was what I was told a cursory examination. The Port Authority cops and personnel from Customs and Border Protection were there, and they were told there was no danger because the person did not have Ebola," King said.
"But their concern was, how could you tell so quickly? And what adds to the concern is how wrong the CDC has been over the past few weeks."
Rep. Peter T. King letter to Department of Homeland Security and U.S. Customs and Border Protection>>>


So, my question is, if it wasn't EBOLA, then WHAT WAS IT? They turned the body over to the Port Authority? They didn't test, so they don't know for sure? Seriously???


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.defenseone.com/threats/2...ine-military-using-africa/96713/?oref=d-river

*Dallas Hospital Had the Ebola Screening Machine That the Military Is Using in Africa *

*<<<The military is using an Ebola screening *machine that could have diagnosed the Ebola cases in Texas far faster, but government guidelines prevent hospitals from using it to actually screen for Ebola.

It's a toaster-sized box called Film Array, produced by a company called BioFire, a subsidiary of bioMérieux and it's capable of detecting Ebola with a high degree of confidence - in under an hour.

Incredibly, it was present at Dallas Presbyterian Hospital when Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan walked through the door, complaining of fever and he had just come from Liberia. Duncan was sent home, but even still, FDA guidelines prohibited the hospital from using the machine to screen for Ebola.>>>

There is more, but this gives you an idea. I am just flabbergasted by this whole thing. This is a jaw dropper in my opinion.


----------



## Toffee

We are praying like crazy here and thanking Heavenly Father. My brother-in-law is a pilot for Frontier. He often flies very different routes and could easily have been on that flight, but for a freak accident on a dirt bike. He was trying out a friend's brand new bike and locked the brakes. When he fell, he hit his shoulder so hard that he collapsed a lung. FAA regulations say that you can't fly for a month due to pressure changes. We all feel like it was a miracle, now.


----------



## Zanazaz

ETXgal said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-after-vomiting-passenger-dies-on-flight-from-nigeria-to-jfk/
> 
> <<<A plane from Nigeria landed at JFK Airport Thursday with a male passenger aboard who had died during the flight after a fit of vomiting - and CDC officials conducted a "cursory" exam before announcing there was no Ebola and turning the corpse over to Port Authority cops to remove, Rep. Peter King said on Thursday.
> The congressman was so alarmed by the incident - and by what he and employees see as troubling Ebola vulnerabilities at JFK - that he fired off a letter to the federal Department of Homeland Security demanding more training and tougher protocols for handling possible cases there.
> The unnamed, 63-year-old passenger had boarded an Arik Air plane out of Lagos, Nigeria, on Wednesday night, a federal law enforcement source said.
> During the flight, the man had been vomiting in his seat, the source said. Some time before the plane landed, he passed away. Flight crew contacted the CDC, federal customs officials and Port Authority police, who all boarded the plane at around 6 a.m. as about 145 worried passengers remained on board, the source said.
> "The door [to the terminal] was left open, which a lot of the first responders found alarming," said the source.
> 
> Rep. King called the protocol followed after the passenger died "alarming."Photo: Getty Images
> 
> "My understanding was that the passenger was vomiting in the seat," King (R-LI) said.
> "The CDC went on the plane, examined the dead body and said the person did not have Ebola," King said.
> "It was what I was told a cursory examination. The Port Authority cops and personnel from Customs and Border Protection were there, and they were told there was no danger because the person did not have Ebola," King said.
> "But their concern was, how could you tell so quickly? And what adds to the concern is how wrong the CDC has been over the past few weeks."
> Rep. Peter T. King letter to Department of Homeland Security and U.S. Customs and Border Protection>>>
> 
> 
> So, my question is, if it wasn't EBOLA, then WHAT WAS IT? They turned the body over to the Port Authority? They didn't test, so they don't know for sure? Seriously???


The CDC has no comment about the incident? Well, that's just great. Of course it could be something else, but what are the chances of that?


----------



## tsrwivey

northstarprepper said:


> I do think the President should sign some type of executive order protecting the jobs of the people who must be quarantined in this outbreak. 21 days can get you replaced at many jobs. Job protection should be mandatory. It would be up to the company about the pay. You cannot make them pay for work that is not done, but I would hate to see people lose their jobs in this economy because of an Ebola quarantine.


Ummm excuse me! Texas is a right to work state, you can be fired for any or no reason & NO we don't need Obama's dumb a$$ telling us how to run a business. Geez, wasn't it the brilliant thinking of the federal government that got us into this mess to begin with?! Texas has our hands full paying the consequences of the federal government not doing it's job with securing the border & now Ebola, thank you. No more stupidity from on high, please. After all this I am just dumbfounded that someone on the planet still thinks the federal government is the answer. :gaah: Are you kidding me.


----------



## tsrwivey

Oh yippee! http://www.ketknbc.com/news/yale-student-back-from-liberia-being-tested-for-eb
POSTED: Thursday, October 16, 2014 - 12:09pm
UPDATED: Thursday, October 16, 2014 - 1:39pm
NEW HAVEN, CONNECTICUT - A Yale doctoral student who recently returned to Connecticut from Liberia and has a fever is in isolation at Yale-New Haven Hospital and is being tested for Ebola, officials at the hospital said Thursday.

Results should be available within 24 hours, they said.

KETK will bring you more information as it becomes available.


----------



## lazydaisy67

Yeah I don't know what the answer is. You can't lock people down or the whole country will collapse, not that it won't anyway. If you don't have any procedures for people who have come into contact then they seemingly have to get on planes and fly everywhere. I guess there just is no good answer, but it sure does pop ANY remaining bubble of belief that ANY government agency or person(s) have the best interest of the public as top priority.


----------



## goshengirl

I'm struggling with the need for protecting the public vs. the need for preserving liberty. Always, always, _always _I believe in preserving (and expanding) liberty, and I fear this problem will be used to curtail it. Yet I also see a need for certain parameters (such as mandatory quarantines) in order to protect the public.

If only we could address this Ebola situation without concern that others would use this crisis for a power grab.


----------



## squerly

I just don't see how this can be contained. Isn't everyone who touched a sick person then become a carrier? Even if they themselves don't get Ebola they might have residue on their hands that can transfer to someone else with less immune system? This residue could be transferred throughout a crowd and those people transfer it to another group, and on and on...

Some get sick, some don't, but the source woudl be almost impossible to identify.


----------



## Geek999

goshengirl said:


> I'm struggling with the need for protecting the public vs. the need for preserving liberty. Always, always, _always _I believe in preserving (and expanding) liberty, and I fear this problem will be used to curtail it. Yet I also see a need for certain parameters (such as mandatory quarantines) in order to protect the public.
> 
> If only we could address this Ebola situation without concern that others would use this crisis for a power grab.


I think most people would voluntarily quarantine IF that was the agreed upon protocol AND they agreed they had been exposed.

Based on what has gone on to date there seems to be no agreement on when quarantine is needed. Also if I were say, a passenger on a plane and someone with Ebola had previously flown on that plane, then I would want to know that. If someone just says "congratulations, you are quarantined." I'm going expect an explanation.


----------



## redhorse

A Dallas hospital worker decided to take a cruise? What on earth are all of these exposed people thinking?

Belize has the right idea. Listen up Odummer!

Whats this about an Ebola czar? Really?!?

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/cruise-ship-stranded-in-passenger-ebola-scare/ar-BB9B0PO



> A passenger on a US cruise ship in the Caribbean has been quarantined after it was thought he or she handled ebola specimens.
> 
> The US State Department said the Dallas health worker may have been exposed to specimens from the first patient diagnosed with ebola in the US.
> 
> The Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital worker did not have direct contact with now deceased Liberian Thomas Eric Duncan and was showing no symptoms of the disease, according to US officials.
> 
> But the unnamed staff member could have processed Mr Duncan's bodily fluids 19 days ago, State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki said in a statement.
> 
> She did not specify the location or operator of the ship, but media in the Central American nation of Belize said its government was keeping the cruise ship offshore.
> 
> In a statement, the Belize government said that "out of an abundance of caution, the Government of Belize decided not to facilitate a US request for assistance in evacuating the passenger" via a coastal airport.
> 
> Belize news reports identified the ship as the Carnival Magic.
> 
> The employee left on a cruise from Galveston, Texas, on Sunday, before federal health officials updated requirements for active monitoring of anyone exposed to the virus.
> 
> The worker has remained isolated in a cabin with a travelling partner since 6 October, self-monitoring with daily temperature checks, but has not reported a fever or illness.
> 
> President Barack Obama's administration is facing sharp criticism from lawmakers as health officials scramble to contain the disease at home.
> 
> US concerns have intensified after two Dallas nurses who cared for Mr Duncan contracted the virus, which has killed some 4,500 people in West Africa.
> 
> It has now emerged that one of the nurses, Amber Vinson, may have shown symptoms as early as last Friday - three days before being diagnosed.
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is now expanding its investigation to include passengers on a Friday flight from Dallas to Cleveland that she was on.
> 
> The 29-year-old was visiting family in the Akron, Ohio, area last weekend before she flew on Monday from Cleveland back to Dallas, where she was diagnosed.
> 
> The other ebola-stricken nurse, Nina Pham, has been moved to a federal facility in Maryland.
> 
> Officials have released a video showing Miss Pham speaking to her doctor, sitting up in bed and wiping away tears as she tells colleagues: "I love you guys."
> 
> US officials are reviewing whether to issue a ban on travel from West Africa because of the ebola outbreak, as a congressional oversight panel called for such a measure.
> 
> President Obama said he does not have a "philosophical objection" to such restrictions.
> 
> But he said experts had told him it was less effective than measures already in place.
> 
> Such a ban could result in people trying to hide where they were coming from and making them less likely to be screened, he added.
> 
> Mr Obama also said he was considering the appointment of a US ebola czar.


----------



## mamabear2012

Now there's a report at the Pentagon: http://www.wtop.com/120/3724393/Ebola-scare-at-the-Pentagon
(Updated at 12:30 p.m.) Arlington County's hazmat team is on the scene at the Pentagon due to an possible Ebola case on a tour bus.

Medics responded to the Pentagon this morning for a report of a woman on a bus who was sick and vomiting. When they learned that she had recently arrived from Africa, the hazmat team was called out of "a complete abundance of caution," Pentagon Force Protection Agency spokesman Chris Layman told ARLnow.com.

A large portion of the Pentagon south parking lot has been cordoned off with caution tape, and police are telling those who don't work at the Pentagon to avoid the immediate surrounding area.

The woman has been transported via ambulance to a Inova Fairfax Hospital. The county's medical director also responded to the call and is at the hospital with the patient, according to scanner traffic.

Layman said the bus was at the Pentagon for a tour of the Pentagon Memorial. Pedestrian and vehicle traffic has been shut down around it.

A tipster with knowledge of the emergency response tells ARLnow.com that the patient recently traveled from the West African nation of Sierra Leone, and that four first responders are being held at the hospital due to possible exposure. That tip could not be immediately confirmed.

Arlington medic units and Fairfax hazmat units are on scene at Inova Fairfax Hosptial, according to news helicopter footage.

Read more: http://www.wtop.com/41/3724393/BREAKING-Possible-Ebola-Case-at-the-Pentagon#ixzz3GQLHr622

As far as I know, Fairfax is not equipped to handle this level of infection. My SIL works in the lab there and we're supposed to visit them on Sunday. If this person tests positive I wonder if she will be expected to "self monitor". I can assure you she won't be traveling on any airplanes or cruise ships! This scares the hell out of me!


----------



## TheLazyL

I'm confused.

World wide 1,400,000 to 1,900,000 people die from AIDS annually (peak was 2,300,000 in 2005).

World wide 250,000 to 500,000 people die from the flu annually (1918, 50,000,000 to 100,000,000 million).

World wide:

2010. 1 person dies from Ebola.
2011. 17 people died from Ebola.
2012. 4 people died from Ebola.
2013. 29 people died from Ebola.
2014. They are forecasting 2,000 + people will die from Ebola (highest peak ever).

Here is where I'm confused.

Why are some promoting closing the borders and restricting travel for fear of spreading Ebola but not closing the borders and restricting travel because of AIDS or the flu?


----------



## hiwall

> 2014. They are forecasting 2,000 + people will die from Ebola (highest peak ever).


so far this year it is over 4500 and that number is low because in those countries many deaths go unreported.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> World wide 1,400,000 to 1,900,000 people die from AIDS annually (peak was 2,300,000 in 2005).
> 
> World wide 250,000 to 500,000 people die from the flu annually (1918, 50,000,000 to 100,000,000 million).
> 
> World wide:
> 
> 2010. 1 person dies from Ebola.
> 2011. 17 people died from Ebola.
> 2012. 4 people died from Ebola.
> 2013. 29 people died from Ebola.
> 2014. They are forecasting 2,000 + people will die from Ebola (highest peak ever).
> 
> Here is where I'm confused.
> 
> Why are some promoting closing the borders and restricting travel for fear of spreading Ebola *but not closing the borders and restricting travel because of AIDS or the flu?*


HIV is transmitted mainly through sexual contact here in the states. We don't have people eating contaminated bush meat here for that to be a means of transmission. Plus we don't have random people infected with HIV cumming all over strangers on airplanes or cruise ships. (Sorry for the horrible mental image)

Also those with HIV or AIDS don't die from the virus. They die from other illnesses due to weakened immune systems. As long as the HIV can be controlled with retrovirus cocktails the patients can live a happy normal life and have safe interactions with people while being contagious.


----------



## TheLazyL

Grimm said:


> HIV is transmitted mainly through sexual contact here in the states. We don't have people eating contaminated bush meat here for that to be a means of transmission. Plus we don't have random people infected with HIV cumming all over strangers on airplanes or cruise ships. (Sorry for the horrible mental image)
> 
> Also those with HIV or AIDS don't die from the virus. They die from other illnesses due to weakened immune systems. As long as the HIV can be controlled with retrovirus cocktails the patients can live a happy normal life and have safe interactions with people while being contagious.


And what about flu?


----------



## drfacefixer

The biofire sounds like a great idea but the way the article was written makes it sound like that should be normalized as a screening tool at airports. If you looks further into the sales pitch material, the unit costs $39000. The medicaire recoup for a single respiratory array is $700. The G.I array is cheaper but still hundreds of dollars. Also one machine maxes out at 21tests per 24 hour workday. it wouldnt have made a difference in dallas if it were FDA approved or not to screen, since they failed to suspect ebola based on travel history alone. Most ERs hold physicians accountable for labs they order. Your labs are supposed to confirm your clinical diagnoses. If you use the shotgun approach and order a whole bunch of labs hoping to find anything on anyone, the hospitals will rightfully hold the physician accountable for charging the patient for unnecessary tests. 

It would be awesome if it could to be used as a airport screening method, but there would definitely be an impact if airline tickets went up $700 per ticket. If the government negociates a lowered price in exchange for ubiquitous installment in all airports, then it may be a viable future option. Although it would take 17 machines ($663000) and an additional 2.5 hours of wait time to fill a plane of 120 people.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> And what about flu?


The flu kills those that have weakened immune systems like the elderly and the very young who have not built up their immune systems.

Proper hygiene and good health makes it very easy to survive the flu.



> "The typical estimate is 36,000 [deaths] a year in the United States," reports NBC, citing the Centers for Disease Control.


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/lawrence-solomon/death-by-influenza_b_4661442.html



> According to the National Vital Statistics System in the U.S., for example, annual flu deaths in 2010 amounted to just 500 per year -- fewer than deaths from ulcers (2,977), hernias (1,832) and pregnancy and childbirth (825), and a far cry from the big killers such as heart disease (597,689) and cancers (574,743). The story is similar in Canada, where unlikely killers likewise dwarf Statistics Canada's count of flu deaths.
> 
> Even that 500 figure for the U.S. could be too high, according to analyses in authoritative journals such as the American Journal of Public Health and the British Medical Journal. Only about 15-20 per cent of people who come down with flu-like symptoms have the influenza virus -- the other 80-85 per cent actually caught rhinovirus or other germs that are indistinguishable from the true flu without laboratory tests, which are rarely done. In 2001, a year in which death certificates listed 257 Americans as having died of flu, only 18 were positively identified as true flus. The other 239 were simply assumed to be flus and most likely had few true flus among them.
> 
> "U.S. data on influenza deaths are a mess," states a 2005 article in the British Medical Journal entitled "Are U.S. flu death figures more PR than science?" This article takes issue with the 36,000 flu-death figure commonly claimed, and with describing *"influenza/pneumonia"* as the seventh leading cause of death in the U.S.
> 
> "But why are flu and pneumonia bundled together?" the article asks.


----------



## Tweto

TheLazyL said:


> And what about flu?


Get a vaccination for the flu, problem solved.


----------



## redhorse

TheLazyL said:


> And what about flu?


Generally only the elderly and the young pass away from the flu. Millions of people get it, most survive. Most people who get Ebola do not survive. Yes, with early treatment, your odds of survival are much better, but if the hospitals are overwhelmed, we'll see a mortality rate closer to what Africa is experiencing. There simply isn't enough hospital staff to take care of large numbers of infected. Look at how many hospital workers are infected with 'proper precautions' in place. What happens when a quarter of them end up getting sick? Then half? It seems like any aid or medical personel that go to Africa to assist come back infected.


----------



## Jim1590

*Anyone else watch this the other night?*

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...el-of-experts-to-answer-your-ebola-questions/



> Glenn Beck on Thursday brought in three medical professionals to answer common questions about the Ebola virus in "plainspoken English" with "no bull-crap answers." Many of the questions were submitted by the audience on Twitter using the hashtag #TheBlazeEbolaChat.
> 
> "I think it's better to prepare for the worst, and then great if it doesn't get there," Beck said on his television program.
> 
> The panel included Dr. Joseph Alton, advanced Registered Nurse Practitioner Amy Alton and Dr. Murray Cohen.
> 
> Cohen, who was with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for 21 years, began by saying how "incompetent" the CDC has been in handling the Ebola outbreak.
> 
> "They are completely incompetent," he said. "I think that some of the pronouncements lately, particularly the one &#8230; which blamed the nurses, were frankly insulting. They were grossly incompetent. In fact they were negligent."
> 
> "[There] was a time for very specific public health action that was not taken," Cohen continued. "We know how to put public health measures in effect in places like Africa, places like Liberia. We did it in Nigeria, or the Nigerians did it. &#8230; They did it in Senegal, they stopped the epidemic. They did it three years ago in western Uganda, stopped the epidemic."
> 
> But Cohen said that instead of taking common-sense steps to stop the disease from spreading, like shutting down air travel out of West Africa, we "talked and had meetings and set up committees."
> 
> When Beck asked the experts about the CDC's worst-case scenario prediction of 1.4 million Ebola cases in January of 2015 - which at a 70 percent death rate, means 980,000 dead - they all agreed it was "absolutely" possible. [http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/outbreaks/2014-west-africa/qa-mmwr-estimating-future-cases.html]
> 
> Dr. Alton remarked: "For this virus to be truly controlled, we need to have no new nodes where new outbreaks can occur. And so for that reason, we have to - indeed, the strategy really should be - to contain it where it is and not allow it to go elsewhere. We are allowing it to go elsewhere by not restricting travel from the epidemic zone."
> 
> Though CDC Director Thomas Frieden has repeatedly stated that restricting travel from the epidemic zone would be destructive, all three agreed that it was necessary, and pointed out that restricting travel out of the countries does not mean we cannot send in resources.
> 
> The group also discussed what families can do to protect themselves, and said basic steps like washing your hands, staying hydrated, and getting enough sleep are crucial to building up the immune system.
> 
> But Cohen also warned against an "epidemic of panic," reassuring that while Ebola is horrific, it is "not a real easy disease to catch."
> 
> The general consensus was that it cannot survive for long on money that might change hands, and Clorox wipes will easily kill it.


----------



## redhorse

I'd also like to add that my mother has been an ER nurse since before I was born. I am 29 now. This sucked when I was a kid. I wasn't allowed to have a skip it, roller blades, or a trampoline. She saw way to many injuries from those items come through the ER she worked at. Why she let me pursue riding horses, I'll never know. NEVER ONCE did she EVER raise an issue on a disease. She basically allowed me to get chciken pox so I wouldn't have to get the vaccine. She always believed in a healthy natural immune system. NEVER ONCE in over 30 years of seeing all sorts of horrible injuries and afflictions has she ever been this concerned about a virus. And to hear her say she doesn't think I should come over for a visit in the near future? Yes, I am worried, very worried. This one is hitting close to homw, I'm not taking it lightly. I'm not going to ground yet, but I'm keeping close tabs on the subject.


----------



## Zanazaz

TheLazyL said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> World wide 1,400,000 to 1,900,000 people die from AIDS annually (peak was 2,300,000 in 2005).
> 
> World wide 250,000 to 500,000 people die from the flu annually (1918, 50,000,000 to 100,000,000 million).
> 
> World wide:
> 
> 2010. 1 person dies from Ebola.
> 2011. 17 people died from Ebola.
> 2012. 4 people died from Ebola.
> 2013. 29 people died from Ebola.
> 2014. They are forecasting 2,000 + people will die from Ebola (highest peak ever).
> 
> Here is where I'm confused.
> 
> Why are some promoting closing the borders and restricting travel for fear of spreading Ebola but not closing the borders and restricting travel because of AIDS or the flu?


The current mortality rate for the flu isn't that high, and people can get vaccinated. No vaccine for Ebola, and it has a high mortality rate.

Interesting thing is that the "Spanish Flu" was a variant of H1N1, and was deadly. There were two waves of infection, and the second was more deadly. America Samoa and a French colony had NO deaths because of naval blockades. Japan was had less of a problem because of naval blockades, and strict quarantine procedures.

Sadly, I don't think such quarantines will work. People can travel far too easily. Every government would have to agree to shut down every border until Ebola is under control, except for essential travel. I've read that some countries are restricting travel to the affected African countries, even other African countries! But I think the "cat is out of the bag", and Ebola is free to roam the Earth.


----------



## Geek999

While folks talk of a travel "ban" what they're reallly looking for is an end to commercial flights and dramatic curtailment of visas . Aid will continue to flow. Goods will be shipped in. Military and diplomats will do what they do.

What won't happen is another Thomas Duncan.

What this will hopefully accommplish is a slowing of the pace by which Ebola would spread here. During that time hospitals can get their act together and research on vaccines and treatments can progress.

Let's hope the Dallas incident can be contained and we can avoid repeats.


----------



## Davarm

Heard on the news a little while ago that another "Possible" ebola case has been admitted to Baylor University Hospital(in Dallas).

The report said that the "preliminary" test camb back positive and the definitive test will be in tomorrow.

Didn't hear more than that, I was driving and watching traffic on a construction area on I-20 and was only half listening util I heard the word "Ebola".


----------



## BillM

*Let Me tell you*

Let me tell you about hospitals and how they are run. I was a senior Engineering supervisor in a major medical center for twenty years.

I wrote the policy and procedures for emergencies and was tasked with maintaining both positive and negative isolation for patients and staff.

We attempted to imagine, anticipate and control via policy and procedures to protect the public and staff.

However, the policies and procedures were immediately shoved aside by the administration as soon as the disaster occurred.

Suddenly , any attempt to follow them would be overridden by administrative people who had no clue as to what they were doing.

Priority was given to the public perception and connotation over the safety and health of the public and staff.

The Health care professionals are never in charge. Only the administrators are in charge when the News team arrives.

The liberal arts people never give up authority in any organization , nor do they accept blame or responsibility for the negative outcomes they produce.

I watched them do this for twenty years and I am watching them do it again!


----------



## Foreverautumn

Tucker said:


> Frieden says that travel by car is acceptable:
> 
> She never got out of her car - not that I'm saying what she did is right.


Color me unimpressed.



drfacefixer said:


> The biofire sounds like a great idea but the way the article was written makes it sound like that should be normalized as a screening tool at airports. If you looks further into the sales pitch material, the unit costs $39000. The medicaire recoup for a single respiratory array is $700. The G.I array is cheaper but still hundreds of dollars. Also one machine maxes out at 21tests per 24 hour workday. it wouldnt have made a difference in dallas if it were FDA approved or not to screen, since they failed to suspect ebola based on travel history alone. Most ERs hold physicians accountable for labs they order. Your labs are supposed to confirm your clinical diagnoses. If you use the shotgun approach and order a whole bunch of labs hoping to find anything on anyone, the hospitals will rightfully hold the physician accountable for charging the patient for unnecessary tests.
> 
> It would be awesome if it could to be used as a airport screening method, but there would definitely be an impact if airline tickets went up $700 per ticket. If the government negociates a lowered price in exchange for ubiquitous installment in all airports, then it may be a viable future option. Although it would take 17 machines ($663000) and an additional 2.5 hours of wait time to fill a plane of 120 people.


And how much you wanna bet the government would find a way to screw even THAT up! You falsely assume that the government is made up of competent people who give a flying fornication!



redhorse said:


> I'd also like to add that my mother has been an ER nurse since before I was born. I am 29 now. This sucked when I was a kid. I wasn't allowed to have a skip it, roller blades, or a trampoline. She saw way to many injuries from those items come through the ER she worked at. Why she let me pursue riding horses, I'll never know. NEVER ONCE did she EVER raise an issue on a disease. She basically allowed me to get chciken pox so I wouldn't have to get the vaccine. She always believed in a healthy natural immune system. NEVER ONCE in over 30 years of seeing all sorts of horrible injuries and afflictions has she ever been this concerned about a virus. And to hear her say she doesn't think I should come over for a visit in the near future? Yes, I am worried, very worried. This one is hitting close to homw, I'm not taking it lightly. I'm not going to ground yet, but I'm keeping close tabs on the subject.


But Redhorse, The Lightbringer will save us all! He's appointing an EBOLA CZAR! And that'll solve EVERYTHING! And if you don't believe that, well, you're just an hysterical RACIST!

And...you probably drown goldfish in your spare time, too.


----------



## smaj100

The really funny part of this Ebola Czar is the moron has nothing to do at all with the medical field. He's a political appointee nothing more, he's being brought in to spin this and control the media, nothing more.


----------



## Davarm

I heard a follow up on that new "possible" case of Ebola at Baylor, seems that the "Preliminary Test" was a verbal questionaire. Since the persons symptoms didn't meet the criteria to hospitalize him, they let go home.

He was transferred to Dallas Presbyterian and they made that determination, that hospital will just about be finished(reputation wise) if he winds up being positive in the future since he did have contact with an ebola positive person.


----------



## Quills

TheLazyL said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> World wide 1,400,000 to 1,900,000 people die from AIDS annually (peak was 2,300,000 in 2005).
> 
> World wide 250,000 to 500,000 people die from the flu annually (1918, 50,000,000 to 100,000,000 million).
> 
> World wide:
> 
> 2010. 1 person dies from Ebola.
> 2011. 17 people died from Ebola.
> 2012. 4 people died from Ebola.
> 2013. 29 people died from Ebola.
> 2014. They are forecasting 2,000 + people will die from Ebola (highest peak ever).
> 
> Here is where I'm confused.
> 
> Why are some promoting closing the borders and restricting travel for fear of spreading Ebola but not closing the borders and restricting travel because of AIDS or the flu?


I believe it's because we don't know what it will do in an entirely untried population. Think of the effect of smallpox, measles, influenza, on the Native North American population.

Also, virus' evolve. Ebola's sudden exposure to a new environment, with a whole bunch of people who have no resistance due to complete lack of exposure, presents the disease with a playground to "grow up" in. We don't know how this exposure might change it.


----------



## hiwall

Also WHO thinks Ebola will infect up to 10,000 per WEEK in 2015.


----------



## weedygarden

hiwall said:


> Also WHO thinks Ebola will infect up to 10,000 per WEEK in 2015.


In the vein of conspiracy, people could be killed and cremated under the guise of ebola. It might be a plan that would work for the powers that be.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/10/18/Pirro-to-Obama-Its-Your-Job-to-Protect-Americans

<<<*On Saturday, the Fox News Channel's "Justice with Judge Jeanine" host Judge Jeanine Pirro, blasted President Obama for his administration's handling of the Ebola virus.*

The video is very good, as usual. This is Judge Jeanine Pirro's opening statement. This lady has really impressed me with her wit, and her boldness. The video is EXCELLENT. I am not sure if it will pop up here, but it is worthy of watching.


----------



## RevWC

ETXgal said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-TV/2014/10/18/Pirro-to-Obama-Its-Your-Job-to-Protect-Americans
> 
> <<<*On Saturday, the Fox News Channel's "Justice with Judge Jeanine" host Judge Jeanine Pirro, blasted President Obama for his administration's handling of the Ebola virus.*
> 
> The video is very good, as usual. This is Judge Jeanine Pirro's opening statement. This lady has really impressed me with her wit, and her boldness. The video is EXCELLENT. I am not sure if it will pop up here, but it is worthy of watching.


A typical Fox News Racist Rant!!!!!!!! Worth watching!!


----------



## squerly

Saw her on TV the other night when she gave this opening. She definitely isn't afraid to speak her mind.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...azmat-suits-for-ebola-mission-in-west-africa/

<<<Unbelievable.
*Troops from the 101st Airborne Division will not receive full protective Hazmat suits for their mission in West Africa.*
They're being sent to West Africa - but won't get full protective Hazmat suits.


The 101st Airborne is a U.S. Army modular light infantry division trained for air assault operations. The division was renowned for its role on D-Day. Major General David H. Petraeus ("Eagle 6″) led the Screaming Eagles to war in 2003 during Operation Iraqi Freedom. 
The administration says they won't need them.
Nashville Public Radio reported:
Troops from the 101st Airborne Division leading the military response to Ebola in West Africa will only need gloves and masks to protect themselves from the deadly virus, so said Gen. David Rodriguez at a Pentagon briefing Wednesday.
"They don't need the whole suit - as such - because they're not going to be in contact with any of the people," the commander of U.S. troops in Africa said.
Soldiers from the 101st Airborne will primarily be building hospitals, ultimately leading what could be a contingent of 4,000 American service members. They'll be housed either in tent cities at military airfields or in Liberian Ministry of Defense facilities, Rodriguez said.
Soldiers' health will be monitored through surveys and taking their temperature on their way in and out of camps. If a service member does get sick, Rodriguez said they will be flown home immediately for treatment.​ _ Hat Tip Virginia>>>_

_Well I can't say this surprises me, considering everything. Is this the common sense approach, why no, it isn't. We send our soldiers in there with no telling what kind of masks, and no hazmat suits, what could possibly go wrong with this? WHY EVERYTHING. I am getting into a very foul mood over this. This is a slap in the face to our military, their family, and Americans. Our military, and front line medical folks need the BEST, or don't put them in that situation, PERIOD.
_


----------



## faithmarie

I thought this was very interesting&#8230; and watch to the end&#8230;


----------



## Grimm

ETXgal said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...azmat-suits-for-ebola-mission-in-west-africa/
> 
> <<<Unbelievable.
> *Troops from the 101st Airborne Division will not receive full protective Hazmat suits for their mission in West Africa.*
> They're being sent to West Africa - but won't get full protective Hazmat suits.
> 
> 
> The 101st Airborne is a U.S. Army modular light infantry division trained for air assault operations. The division was renowned for its role on D-Day. Major General David H. Petraeus ("Eagle 6″) led the Screaming Eagles to war in 2003 during Operation Iraqi Freedom.
> The administration says they won't need them.
> Nashville Public Radio reported:
> Troops from the 101st Airborne Division leading the military response to Ebola in West Africa will only need gloves and masks to protect themselves from the deadly virus, so said Gen. David Rodriguez at a Pentagon briefing Wednesday.
> "They don't need the whole suit - as such - because they're not going to be in contact with any of the people," the commander of U.S. troops in Africa said.
> Soldiers from the 101st Airborne will primarily be building hospitals, ultimately leading what could be a contingent of 4,000 American service members. They'll be housed either in tent cities at military airfields or in Liberian Ministry of Defense facilities, Rodriguez said.
> Soldiers' health will be monitored through surveys and taking their temperature on their way in and out of camps. If a service member does get sick, Rodriguez said they will be flown home immediately for treatment.​ _ Hat Tip Virginia>>>_
> 
> _Well I can't say this surprises me, considering everything. Is this the common sense approach, why no, it isn't. We send our soldiers in there with no telling what kind of masks, and no hazmat suits, what could possibly go wrong with this? WHY EVERYTHING. I am getting into a very foul mood over this. This is a slap in the face to our military, their family, and Americans. Our military, and front line medical folks need the BEST, or don't put them in that situation, PERIOD.
> _


What I find sad about this is my SIL's boyfriend decided to join the Army. He left last week for basic training. After he signed up he was told all new recruits are being sent to West Africa to fight Ebola.

Knowing the BF's personality he will not make it through boot camp. He is from the lazy entitlement generation. He spent his life laying on the couch playing video games morning noon and night.


----------



## squerly

..........


----------



## Toffee

ETXgal said:


> <<<Unbelievable.
> *Troops from the 101st Airborne Division will not receive full protective Hazmat suits for their mission in West Africa.*


I just have to say, my family is getting extremely lucky and blessings are raining down on us. First, my bil can't work and was spared from that Frontier flight and now, my cousin who was like a brother to me growing up just retired from the 101st a couple weeks ago. Granted, he is still in the reserves, but that is another blessing. On his exit exam, they found that his benign tumor came back full force in his sinuses. So, he will still be covered completely for that surgery and facial reconstruction.

The surgery should also put him out of any possible deployment for some time, also. So, he may miss out on having to go to Africa at all.


----------



## drfacefixer

Grimm said:


> What I find sad about this is my SIL's boyfriend decided to join the Army. He left last week for basic training. After he signed up he was told all new recruits are being sent to West Africa to fight Ebola.
> 
> Knowing the BF's personality he will not make it through boot camp. He is from the lazy entitlement generation. He spent his life laying on the couch playing video games morning noon and night.


You can put that worry to rest. Some of the Drill sergeants I know tell great stories about making the new recruits cry. Last year, they were telling all the recruits that they would be in Iran in less than a year. The past few months it was that they would be soon fighting ISIS. Now its Ebola. It's all about letting them know what they signed up for....anything they are told to do. They are also told, whatever **** they find them selves in, they will be in it together. It's a training strategy.

Regarding soldiers - What are soldiers going to need hazmat suits for if they are not in direct care with ebola patients? The average length of time health care workers are spending in these suits are 30-45 minutes. They are not going to be living in them. I would rather spend time in MOP 4 gear than in the heavy rain slicker. At least the mop 4 gear felt minimally breathable and somewhat absorbent when you sweat buckets.


----------



## Davarm

Davarm said:


> I heard a follow up on that new "possible" case of Ebola at Baylor, seems that the "Preliminary Test" was a verbal questionaire. Since the persons symptoms didn't meet the criteria to hospitalize him, they let go home.
> 
> He was transferred to Dallas Presbyterian and they made that determination, that hospital will just about be finished(reputation wise) if he winds up being positive in the future since he did have contact with an ebola positive person.


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-because-person-wanted-to-leave-the-hospital/

Texas Hospital Releases 'Low-Risk' Patient 'Reporting Ebola Symptoms' Because Person 'Wanted to Leave the Hospital'
Oct. 17, 2014 8:15pm Oliver Darcy

Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas said in a statement Friday night that they had released a patient who was "reporting Ebola symptoms," but was "low risk" and "wanted to leave the hospital."

"Thursday evening, a patient reporting Ebola symptoms was transferred from Baylor University Medical Center to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas," the hospital said in a statement. "The patient was placed in isolation at Texas Health Dallas and evaluated with all appropriate precautions."

FILE - A sign points to the entrance to the emergency room at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas, where U.S. Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan was being treated, in this Oct. 8, 2014 file photo, in Dallas. Health officials said Sunday Oct. 12, 2014 a health care worker at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital who provided care for Eric Duncan has tested positive for Ebola in a preliminary test "confirmatory testing will be conducted by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta." (AP Photo/LM Otero, File)

"The patient was determined to be low risk and wanted to leave the hospital," it continued. "The CDC and Texas Department of State Health Services were advised of this and did not feel it was necessary to have her detained."

"The patient was determined to be low risk and wanted to leave the hospital."

It was not immediately clear whether or not a sample was taken from the patient for testing. An email from TheBlaze to a hospital representative seeking more information was not immediately returned.

Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas is the same hospital that treated Thomas Duncan, the first Ebola patient diagnosed in the U.S. He ultimately succumbed to the deadly virus, but since two medical workers that treated Duncan have become infected. Both were treated at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas before being transferred to other locations.


----------



## drfacefixer

This morning was the first time in a long time that I really liked Fox news. The experts (Michael Olsterholm, being one of them) they had were well established and said more or less reiterated a common theme - 
1. Ebola need to stop being politicized. 
2. We need to fight it and stop it at the source
3. America's health care systems need to be better and more universally prepared.

After 9/11 and the anthrax scare money flowed to the states because of the Pandemic and All-Hazards Preparedness Reauthorization Act of 2002. This was again revisited in 2013. http://archive.hhs.gov/news/press/2002pres/20020606b.html shows the more than $1 billion dollars that were given to the states to evaluate and prepare. Some did and some didn't do it well. I think that Bill said it well. Hospitals are businesses and being ultimately prepared would cut into profits. Over the past decade, I have seen more areas of preparedness develop within the hospital walls mainly due to some of the disasters and legal issues that developed from Hurricane Katrina. There is now a legal standard of having generators and reserve oxygen. Policies for patient transfers and risk reduction for accepting hospitals have been reviewed as well as legal consequence for not accepting transfers.

Ebola is a new precedence for foreign infectious disease mainly because it is a highly infectious AND a fast killer - unlike HIV, tb, Hep B,C,D which health care workers face on a daily basis. It is training and confidence that The US health care system is lacking. You don't need Level A hazmat suits to treat this disease. Most of the hospitals that I have talked to now are STARTING to train with level C with optional PAPRs. Starting is the key word. Few nurses and rarely doctors other than infectious disease doctors have had reason to wear anything higher than a paper gown and an N95.

The 4 high level quarantine hospitals use higher because they are charged with a special mandate. They are treatment and quarantine centers attached to facilities where Biolevel 4 research is conducted in the US. These scientists work in a cloud of the unknown. They work to identify unknown pathogens unaware of what they are, routes of transmission, disease progression, ect. Hence, the highest level of containment is a must. It should also go without saying that the government heavily subsidizes the cost of operating, equipping, and training the healthcare workers in these facilities that up until now are hardly utilized.


----------



## drfacefixer

Northstar ( and others), 

I really appreciate your input. I decided to write this because of some further training I've seen at hospital preparedness committees. As I mentioned above, some places will be optionally training with PAPRs but the disposable N95 and N100 masks will not go away given the recent data of transmissions. Isolation and treatment by few providers will become a norm after Dallas. Partly to help with isolation and limitations of potential spread and partly for cost containment. Full coverage of all skin will be an implemented recommendation with use of a buddy system and proper decontamination staging. 

The problem with using reusable full face masks (or partial) is the cost of the filters. Infectious particles are likely to remain on the filter which is not recommended for reuse. There are studies to show that these particles do not reaerosolize from removed filters, but direct contact with a contaminated element in a clean area goes against the concept of having a clean area to properly don your PPE. Therefore each use would require a $5 filter change versus the $0.30 cost of the disposables. PAPRs would bring the cost of the filters down since you wouldn't need to change it for each disinfection. You can remove a face piece and decontaminate the outside of the PAPR without contact with the filter. But the starting costs are $700 - $1200 for a system with filters being at a higher cost as well. 

I would say if you have a full/half face respirator use it. Will you need to change the filters every outing? Probably not unless you are in contact or proximity of an infected (or potentially infected). If you were planning on taking care of a sick person at home though, you would likely need a boat load of filters to be safe unless you cut corners. What I am not sure is what is being done with 40mm filter canisters. Theoretically, I suppose you could decontaminate the outer metallic casing in order to remove the filter, decontaminate, and later replace a potentially Hot filter. It may be risky though if the hypochorous acid damages the filter material. NBC FM that I've read don't really discuss it. They are written to get troop movement out of a contaminated zone, decon, and continue the fight with eventual resupply to include new NBC gear. NOISH is always for the safety of the worker, so if ever in doubt they will recommend new filters no matter the cost to the employer.


----------



## drfacefixer

Davarm said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-because-person-wanted-to-leave-the-hospital/
> 
> Texas Hospital Releases 'Low-Risk' Patient 'Reporting Ebola Symptoms' Because Person 'Wanted to Leave the Hospital'
> Oct. 17, 2014 8:15pm Oliver Darcy
> 
> Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas said in a statement Friday night that they had released a patient who was "reporting Ebola symptoms," but was "low risk" and "wanted to leave the hospital."
> 
> "Thursday evening, a patient reporting Ebola symptoms was transferred from Baylor University Medical Center to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas," the hospital said in a statement. "The patient was placed in isolation at Texas Health Dallas and evaluated with all appropriate precautions."
> 
> FILE - A sign points to the entrance to the emergency room at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas, where U.S. Ebola patient Thomas Eric Duncan was being treated, in this Oct. 8, 2014 file photo, in Dallas. Health officials said Sunday Oct. 12, 2014 a health care worker at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital who provided care for Eric Duncan has tested positive for Ebola in a preliminary test "confirmatory testing will be conducted by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta." (AP Photo/LM Otero, File)
> 
> "The patient was determined to be low risk and wanted to leave the hospital," it continued. "The CDC and Texas Department of State Health Services were advised of this and did not feel it was necessary to have her detained."
> 
> "The patient was determined to be low risk and wanted to leave the hospital."
> 
> It was not immediately clear whether or not a sample was taken from the patient for testing. An email from TheBlaze to a hospital representative seeking more information was not immediately returned.
> 
> Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas is the same hospital that treated Thomas Duncan, the first Ebola patient diagnosed in the U.S. He ultimately succumbed to the deadly virus, but since two medical workers that treated Duncan have become infected. Both were treated at Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital Dallas before being transferred to other locations.


Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your stance), 
The CDC only has the power to detain at ports of entry or to cease interstate spread if they deem measures taken by local health officers of the state inadequate to prevent the spread of disease according to 42 C.FR 70.3 Every state has their own policies and laws to detain and quarantine. A review of these laws following the SARs outbreak showed that most of these laws are between 40 and 100 years old.

In the past decade universal quarantine protocols have been met with much resistance due to state vs federal rights. This was in 2002 when Bush pushed for the National Strategy for Homeland Security. Some states have wised up and adopted something similar to the Model State Emergency Health Powers Act which does give some comprehensive framework for state emergency health powers including quarantine and isolation.

Part of the reasoning that I think you will see this administration moving cautiously on this is because much of the critique by its opponents has been restriction of liberties. How do you think the media would spin a federally imposed quarantine when it hasn't happened in almost a century? Likewise, Congress controls interstate and international commerce and thus regulates a portion of the quarantine powers. The executive branch has delegated powers so that the head of the HHS can impose restrictions but it been challenged as infringing on "the right to travel" (Miller vs Cambell City).

When states cry that the feds aren't doing what they are supposed to they are usually rewarded with money to make something happen on their level. Its one of the great challenges in our government. When you think about it, its almost in the best interest of a congress man to critique and complain about the government to its share of the federal budget.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/19/health/us-ebola/index.html (See second link instead)

*Military preps quick-strike team for Ebola response in United States *
Here is what it says TODAY.

<<<Jacoby is already working with the military on the joint team, Kirby said, and once formed, it will head to Fort Sam Houston in Texas for up to seven days of training in infection control and personal protective equipment. The training, provided by the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases, will begin "within the next week or so," Kirby said.>>>

Oh good grief. They are going to use our military for a quick strike team. They will get a couple of days training. Unbelievable.

Well that says up to seven days now....

Hmmm...
http://kfor.com/2014/10/19/military-preps-quick-strike-team-for-ebola-response-in-united-states/
<<<
The U.S. military is forming a 30-person "quick-strike team" equipped to provide direct treatment to Ebola patients inside the United States, a Defense Department official told CNN's Barbara Starr on Sunday. A Pentagon spokesman later confirmed portions of the official's information.
The team will be under orders to deploy within 72 hours at any time over the next month, the official said.
The Department of Health and Human Services requested the military team, and the Pentagon has given verbal approval, the official said.
The team will include five doctors, 20 nurses and five trainers, Pentagon press secretary Rear Adm. John Kirby said in a statement.>>>


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/oct/20/tammy-bruce-its-the-ebola-incompetence-stupid/

*It's the Ebola incompetence, stupid*

There's no Ebola panic, but the public's measured judgment of Obama's bungling

This story sums it up nicely. I don't see a panic either, at least not yet. What I see are people who want answers. From the info gathered, they will make decisions regarding how they will proceed. That is what a logical person would want.

<<<

There are a few things in the world that we know for sure, including the existence of Ebola, what those infected go through, and the fact that, as of now, there is no cure or official universal treatment that mitigate its fatality rate said to be around 70 percent.
There is something else, however, that has also captured the headlines that doesn't actually seem to exist: panic and hysteria about Ebola. If you Google the phrase "Ebola panic" you get 124,000 results. At this rate, many Americans are likely looking out their windows waiting for this storied panic thing to arrive. So far, it hasn't.
There is, however, a method to the madness in the panicked reporting by some liberal media and hysterical comments by the Obama administration demanding that Americans stop doing something they're not - they want Americans to equate asking questions and making judgments with panic and hysteria.
This is not a new approach. Historically, women have been marginalized by being assessed as panicky when we engage in debate, or challenge leadership and the status quo. The Obama regime is now applying that infantilizing meme to the American people as a whole. They've enjoyed not being questioned for too long, and they know their incompetence can only be hidden if question and judgment cease.
Those in charge are irritated that Americans don't like what they see and are not impressed with the smug, clueless incompetence exhibited by virtually everyone at the federal level. After years of being misled on a number of important national security issues such as Benghazi we now simply do not trust the people whose first inclination is to mislead us about serious issues.
That's not panic. It's called judgment.>>>


----------



## BillS

Obama isn't incompetent when it comes to ebola. He's evil. He's deliberately allowing ebola into the country so it can spread. All the Demoncrat talking heads all have the same script. They repeat the same lies. Like prohibiting air travel from countries with ebola would make it worse. That's nonsense. At worst it would have limited effectiveness. At best it would prevent a pandemic. But prohibiting air travel couldn't possibly make the situation _worse_. That implies that more people with ebola would come here if air travel was prohibited than would come here if air travel was left open.


----------



## Tweto

BillS said:


> Obama isn't incompetent when it comes to ebola. He's evil. He's deliberately allowing ebola into the country so it can spread. All the Demoncrat talking heads all have the same script. They repeat the same lies. Like prohibiting air travel from countries with ebola would make it worse. That's nonsense. At worst it would have limited effectiveness. At best it would prevent a pandemic. But prohibiting air travel couldn't possibly make the situation _worse_. That implies that more people with ebola would come here if air travel was prohibited than would come here if air travel was left open.


I look at the BS about not needing a travel band in reverse. If having air travel between the Ebola areas decreases the likely wood that we will see Ebola here in the US then offering free air travel to the US from any Ebola outbreak area would be better. So mister president, why don't you subsidize the airlines so they can offer free air fare to the US. That should guarantee that we never see a case of Ebola here.


----------



## Tweto

I was just watching Jake Tapper on CNN and he had a congressional member from Hawaii on that doesn't believe that the 21 day isolation period is enough. She explained that the 21 day number came from a technical document published 20 years ago. And to top that off, 21 days is the time when 95% of the people that will get Ebola will happen. She said that there are documented cases of people coming down with Ebola even 60 days from the time of exposure.

IMO the number of days should be based on the current strain. The 21 days is just another feel good measure.


----------



## ETXgal

Bill, the title came from the writer, not me. I think what Obama is doing is a huge injustice to the American people. He sees himself as global citizen first and foremost. When you are the president of the USA, you must put YOUR PEOPLE FIRST. That has not happened. The actions make one draw the conclusion that they want it here, plain and simple. It is very insulting, and upsetting to me. I have never in my life seen a president do the things this one has. I also used to respect the CDC. I still respect most of them, but the leadership respect has gone out the window too. It has become a political genie. I am sick of the whole mess. I know everyone I come in contact with feels the same way.



BillS said:


> Obama isn't incompetent when it comes to ebola. He's evil. He's deliberately allowing ebola into the country so it can spread. All the Demoncrat talking heads all have the same script. They repeat the same lies. Like prohibiting air travel from countries with ebola would make it worse. That's nonsense. At worst it would have limited effectiveness. At best it would prevent a pandemic. But prohibiting air travel couldn't possibly make the situation _worse_. That implies that more people with ebola would come here if air travel was prohibited than would come here if air travel was left open.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...-abandoned-in-2008-after-showing-prom/?page=1

<<<Government records show that the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases ran Ebola vaccine trials in 2003, 2006 and 2008, but none during President Obama's two terms - until now.>>>

There are two page to this story. One of the points of the story came from someone who was in a vaccine trial for Ebola.

<<<
The pitch was intriguing: U.S. health officials wanted to fast-track trials for an Ebola vaccine and sounded the call for volunteers.
Charles Sullivan called up the hotline on a whim, figuring the National Institutes of Health already had filled its queue and wouldn't need him. But he was accepted for three rounds of shots of a deactivated virus, a year's worth of blood analysis and a $900 check for his trouble. The clinical trial went well, and the vaccine seemed promising.
A decade later, the country is still waiting for a vaccine amid a worldwide Ebola outbreak, and Mr. Sullivan is wondering what happened to the research conducted on him and 27 other test subjects in 2003.>>>

.................................................................................................................................................................

This is very interesting. If our NIH, and CDC would focus on the huge amount of money we give them, instead of pc rabbit holes, we would be better off.

http://www.naturalnews.com/033997_CDC_tax_dollars.html

This is a story from 2011.

<<<In 2007 Senator Tom Coburn issued a report, titled CDC Off-Center, which cites an outrageous amount of improper spending on multiple non-disease related expenses. All the while, the agency continues to be unable to explain exactly how they are doing their job of preventing disease.>>>

<<<What exactly are these non-disease related expenses? How about the CDC's new $109 million headquarters that it has filled to the brim with nearly 10 million bucks in furniture? Apparently the figures work out to be about $12,000 worth PER PERSON in the building.

The agency's beyond-frivolous spending doesn't stop there, however. Let's not neglect to mention the new $106 million communications and visitors center which comes complete with waterfalls, plasma televisions and much more. A $200,000 fitness center boasts $30,000 saunas, "quiet rooms" and "zero gravity chairs" that provide "mood-enhancing light shows" for CDC employees.The Congressional report mentions that taxpayer dollars that are actually being spent on disease prevention almost always yield "disappointing results."

Disappointing is an extreme understatement. AIDS grants given to the CDC have reportedly been put toward workshops on erotic writing, how to flirt and how to throw an alcohol party.>>>

Here is a large pdf file on the CDC OFF CENTER described in the story. 
http://www.coburn.senate.gov/public...&File_id=f016bd58-8e45-45d4-951a-b6b4d1ef3e70

...................................................................................................................................................................

http://www.columbiatribune.com/opin...cle_e058d165-fef5-5516-a617-acf9620e7743.html

* CDC should cure itself of overreach *

By MICHELLE MALKIN
 Sunday, October 19, 2014 


_Michelle Malkin describes several avenues of the CDC going out of it's designated field._
*Mandatory motorcycle helmet laws.*

<<<

*Video games and TV violence.* At Obama's behest, in the wake of high-profile school shootings, the CDC scored $10 million last year to study violent video games and media images, as well as to assess "existing strategies for preventing gun violence and identifying the most pressing research questions, with the greatest potential public health impact." Whatever that means.

Why is this the CDC's business?

*Playground equipment.* The CDC's "Injury Centers" (Did you know there are 13 of them?) have crafted a "national action plan" and funded countless studies to prevent boo-boos and accidents on the nation's playgrounds. Apparently, there aren't enough teachers, parents, local school districts, and county and state regulators to police the slides and seesaws.

Why is this the CDC's business?

*"Social norming" in the schools.* The CDC has funded studies and campaigns "promoting positive community norms" and "safe, stable, nurturing relationships (SSNRs)" in homes and schools. It's the mother of all government values clarifications programs. So bad attitudes are now a disease.

Again, I ask: Why is this the CDC's business?

After every public health disaster, CDC bureaucrats play the money card while expanding their regulatory and research reach into anti-gun screeds, anti-smoking propaganda, anti-bullying lessons, gender inequity studies and unlimited behavior modification programs that treat individual vices - personal lifestyle choices - as germs to be eradicated.

Here's a reminder of what the CDC does with money that's supposed to go to real disease control: In 2000, the agency essentially lied to Congress about how it spent as much as $7.5 million earmarked each year since 1993 for research on the deadly hantavirus. "Instead, apparently without asking Congress, the CDC spent much of the money on other programs that the agency thought needed the funds more," The Washington Post found.>>>

<<<Too bad some of those big bucks can't be earmarked to find a cure for bureaucratic obesity and a vaccine for mission creep.>>>


----------



## faithmarie




----------



## ETXgal

Well that first part was especially concerning. Ironic looking in retrospect now isn't it? That makes this even more unattractive. Yes, overpopulation is a concern. But birth control would be something to push even harder. In the USA, very few families have more than 2 children. If we were so concerned about the population here, why import millions upon millions of people? We have put huge stress upon our country by doing so, in my opinion. Nature will take it's course concerning population. Mankind tinkering with ways to cut it drastically will backfire. He didn't say that part, I did. There are people who think science should introduce a fatal method of getting our population down. It is immoral, and it always has unintended consequences. I've always noticed the ones who like to entertain these thoughts, never include themselves in their projections either. That is nothing new. But today science can make it happen. Maybe it already has, who knows?


----------



## ETXgal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkMKUa0sxBQ#t=1217

Start at 16:25 if you don't want to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Tweto

Have not heard one expert say which strain this is that is killing all these people. What I have heard is that this strain is similar to the Zaire strain.

Have been reading that the scientists have detected a few different mutations within this outbreak.

I do see the possibility that the Ebola virus now is completely new, it's just that not one of the insiders that knows are talking.


----------



## ETXgal

Tweto, it is my understanding this is an Ebola Zaire VARIANT.


----------



## ETXgal

https://news.yahoo.com/virus-spread...8--finance.html;_ylt=AwrTWf3Z3kdUXjIAZv3QtDMD

*As virus spreads, insurers exclude Ebola from new policies*

<<<As fear of Ebola infections spreads to developed economies, U.S. and British insurance companies have begun writing Ebola exclusions into standard policies to cover hospitals, event organizers and other businesses vulnerable to local disruptions.>>>

Well this is a hell of a note. I am sure Duncan didn't have insurance. The taxpayers will be footing the bill. My deductible tripled already. Ebola can break our insurance system. Nobody will be able to afford "Ebola" to be included, as I would imagine the cost would be astronomical. If it becomes rampant here, we are in one heck of a bind, in more ways then one, it seems.


----------



## Hooch

...anyone else find it odd that the duncan family was wisked away a few weeks back to a donated private home during thier quarentine, and now supposedly they are out but no word except a few statements from the media that they are out, moving away not going back to the apartment and no live camera footage of them, no personel statements...nothing...

...I just find that kinda odd..

It wouldnt surprise me if medical coverage didnt cover ebola either or totally dramitaclly increase the price of it..

I read the fine print on my home owners insurance once and it was eye opening what they didnt cover...


----------



## Geek999

Hooch said:


> ...anyone else find it odd that the duncan family was wisked away a few weeks back to a donated private home during thier quarentine, and now supposedly they are out but no word except a few statements from the media that they are out, moving away not going back to the apartment and no live camera footage of them, no personel statements...nothing...
> 
> ...I just find that kinda odd..
> 
> It wouldnt surprise me if medical coverage didnt cover ebola either or totally dramitaclly increase the price of it..
> 
> I read the fine print on my home owners insurance once and it was eye opening what they didnt cover...


I expect them to pop up at some point in the future when they have a contract to be paid for their story.


----------



## northstarprepper

The nephew wrote a letter that was published in many national papers last weekend that basically said that Duncan died because he was a black man without insurance. The letter was crude, offensive, and arrogant coming from someone who obviously expects the American taxpayer to supply free medical care to every foreigner who contracts Ebola and hops on a plane to America. Never mind that the person puts many others at risk by his/her selfish choices. Never mind that the person should have never been allowed into this country in the first place. Yeah, I am sure you will see a book and all of the libs will buy it and scream about how evil the hospital was for not saving Duncan's life. Maybe Hillary can even get them on stage with her at the convention at her coronation...


----------



## Grimm

northstarprepper said:


> The nephew wrote a letter that was published in many national papers last weekend that basically said that Duncan died because he was a black man without insurance. The letter was crude, offensive, and arrogant coming from someone who obviously expects the American taxpayer to supply free medical care to every foreigner who contracts Ebola and hops on a plane to America. Never mind that the person puts many others at risk by his/her selfish choices. Never mind that the person should have never been allowed into this country in the first place. Yeah, I am sure you will see a book and all of the libs will buy it and scream about how evil the hospital was for not saving Duncan's life. Maybe Hillary can even get them on stage with her at the convention at her coronation...


Funny since Dr Brantly even attempted to donate blood to Duncan. It might have saved his life if they had the same blood type.


----------



## hiwall

I heard we are totally safe from any new Ebola cases until after the elections.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/22/us-health-ebola-usa-interventions-idUSKCN0IB2OM20141022

*Some U.S. hospitals weigh withholding care to Ebola patients*

<<<The Ebola crisis is forcing the American healthcare system to consider the previously unthinkable: withholding some medical interventions because they are too dangerous to doctors and nurses and unlikely to help a patient.>>>

Very interesting story here. I think part of this has to do with MONEY, and not just prolonging life via artificial means. If the staff had full hazmat gear, would they be safe? If they treated it like a level four virus, most likely they would. But the cost would be incredible. It would be nice to know if some of this would just be prolonging the inevitable. At this point we don't know enough about this. I will look forward to seeing what they say. This also has moral applications as well. This is one hot mess. I hope they have a plan A, B, C, D, and E. This is a very tricky situation, no doubt about it.


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> Funny since Dr Brantly even attempted to donate blood to Duncan. It might have saved his life if they had the same blood type.


I'm *NOT* a medical person (nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night  ) but I've read this is hogwash. Apparently plasma can be donated which will confer all the benefits but does not need compatible blood types.

Is anyone a medical person who could comment on this?


----------



## Grimm

Tucker said:


> I'm *NOT* a medical person (nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night  ) but I've read this is hogwash. Apparently plasma can be donated which will confer all the benefits but does not need compatible blood types.
> 
> Is anyone a medical person who could comment on this?


I just did a google search and according to the American Red Cross you are misinformed.

http://www.redcrossblood.org/donating-blood/types-donations/plasma-donation



> If you are a donor with Type AB blood: In addition to donating platelets, your blood type makes you an ideal candidate for donating plasma.
> 
> *Type AB plasma is universal which means your plasma can be received by anyone, regardless of their blood type.*
> 
> And because you are among only 4% of the population with this blood type, it makes your plasma in need. Plasma products are used by burn, trauma and cancer patients.
> 
> Because of your blood type, a plasma donation can be collected simultaneously with a platelet donation. Plasma can potentially be collected once per month.
> 
> As always, a Red Cross collections specialist will best match your individual donation with hospital patient needs in the community at the time of your procedure.


----------



## Grimm

And more info about why Dr. Brantly could not donate blood or plasma to Thomas Duncan...

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/dr-kent-brantly-donate-blood-thomas-eric-duncan/story?id=26226388



> Thomas Eric Duncan, the first person in the United States to be diagnosed with Ebola and who later died, didn't receive a blood transfusion from a physician who survived the virus because their blood types didn't match.
> 
> *Dr. Kent Brantly told ABC News today that his blood type is A+, while Duncan's family has said his blood type was B+, making them incompatible for a transfusion of whole blood or plasma.* Blood transfusions from someone who successfully battled the virus are believed to possibly be beneficial to Ebola patients.
> 
> Had Duncan received a blood transfusion from Brantly, it would have caused hemolysis - the breakdown of red blood cells - according to Dr. Christopher Stowell, director of Transfusion Medicine at Massachusetts General Hospital.
> 
> Brantly was caring for sick Ebola patients with the aid group Samaritan's Purse in Monrovia, Liberia, when he became the first American diagnosed with Ebola in late July. He said he has since given blood plasma to Ashoka Mukpo, Dr. Richard Sacra and Nina Pham.
> 
> Brantly said he hasn't been asked to donate blood plasma to Amber Vinson, the second health worker who tested positive for the virus after treating Duncan.
> 
> Duncan died last Wednesday at a hospital in Dallas where he was being treated. According to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital, where Duncan was being treated, Duncan did not receive any kind of blood transfusion because his blood type was not compatible with any of the donors.


----------



## Tucker

Interesting. It actually wasn't me that was misinformed - it was the people who wrote the article that I read. Just never know who is holding out their credentials as being truthful.


----------



## Davarm

I am far from being a medical professional but I was always under the impression that "Plasma" wasn't specific to blood type.

Any professionals care to clarify that for me?


----------



## Grimm

Davarm said:


> I am far from being a medical professional but I was always under the impression that "Plasma" wasn't specific to blood type.
> 
> Any professionals care to clarify that for me?


The American Red Cross says otherwise. So does the Central Blood Bank.

http://www.centralbloodbank.org/donate-blood/donation-types-and-qualifications/apheresis/plasma



> Plasma is the pale yellow liquid component of blood that contains clotting factors and other nutrients and transports cells through the bloodstream. Plasma helps replace lost fluids and other blood proteins in burn victims. Plasma products are also used in the treatment of bleeding disorders, liver failure and severe infections.
> 
> *Compatibility with plasma transfusions is slightly different than red blood cell transfusions. Blood type AB is the universal plasma donor; regardless of type, everyone can receive AB plasma.*
> 
> Additionally, very few patients need AB positive or AB negative red blood cells. It is much more helpful for donors with blood type AB to donate plasma.


----------



## northstarprepper

Nice to know that for the future. Thanks for finding the info and sharing it with us.


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ients-rushed-bellevue-fever-article-1.1984941

EBOLA IN NYC??? Let's just say this doesn't look good at all. It would be a worst case scenario as far as cramped, and highly populated.

<<<
*Doctor rushed to Bellevue Hospital with Ebola symptoms may have fiancée *

*The 33-year-old identified as Dr. Craig Spencer recently returned from West Africa after working with Doctors Without Borders. Although he had placed himself in self-quarantine, city health workers were rushing to find anyone with whom Spencer may have been in contact.>>>

*
*








http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10...ng-into-possible-ebola-case-in-new-york-city/
Now why did they remove the door as a "precaution"? That makes virtually no sense to me.

<<<*
Officials removed the door to Spencer's building when they arrived on the scene, a witness told CBS 2.>>>


----------



## Grimm

ETXgal said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ients-rushed-bellevue-fever-article-1.1984941
> 
> EBOLA IN NYC??? Let's just say this doesn't look good at all. It would be a worst case scenario as far as cramped, and highly populated.
> 
> <<<
> *Doctor rushed to Bellevue Hospital with Ebola symptoms may have fiancée *
> 
> *The 33-year-old identified as Dr. Craig Spencer recently returned from West Africa after working with Doctors Without Borders. Although he had placed himself in self-quarantine, city health workers were rushing to find anyone with whom Spencer may have been in contact.>>>
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/10...ng-into-possible-ebola-case-in-new-york-city/
> Now why did they remove the door as a "precaution"? That makes virtually no sense to me.
> 
> <<<*
> Officials removed the door to Spencer's building when they arrived on the scene, a witness told CBS 2.>>>


Most buildings in NY have locks and/or codes to access the building. The door was removed to make access for health workers easier.


----------



## catdog6949

*Duncan..........*

This is What I Feel, this Man, "Duncan", Lied too the qeustion's at the Airport when He Flew Here! It's Only Apparent, He Knew was Sick! So he came Here, Put His Girlfriend, and Children at Danger!

Put the Hospital Worker's in Danger! Got 2 Nurses sick! Cost Us American Taxpayer's God Know's How Much? I feel He is and Was a Very Selfish Man!

Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


----------



## Davarm

Grimm said:


> The American Red Cross says otherwise. So does the Central Blood Bank.
> 
> http://www.centralbloodbank.org/donate-blood/donation-types-and-qualifications/apheresis/plasma


Thanks, thats one reason I love this forum, ya learn something new every day!


----------



## Tweto

The Doctor in NYC tested positive for Ebola. Confirmed.


----------



## Grimm

Tweto said:


> The Doctor in NYC tested positive for Ebola. Confirmed.


But he did not contract it here in the states.


----------



## ETXgal

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-10-23-21-12-23

Here is a story on it.

<<<A Doctors Without Borders physician who recently returned to the city after treating Ebola patients in West Africa has tested positive for the virus, according to preliminary test results, city officials said Thursday. He's the fourth confirmed case in the U.S. and the first in the nation's biggest city.>>>


----------



## Tucker

Grimm said:


> But he did not contract it here in the states.


No, but he did go bowling last night and CNN is reporting that his girlfriend is in isolation (not just quarantine). I'm betting that he has given it to her. Time will tell.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Grimm said:


> But he did not contract it here in the states.


But his girlfriend did. Probably.


----------



## Tweto

The World Health Organization (WHO) has just increased the possible incubation period of Ebola from 21 days to 42 days.


----------



## drfacefixer

The days of A,B,AB, and O blood types are gone with the exception of emergencies when a there is not time for a proper cross and match. In those situations, generalized blood types can be used to limit the risk of transfusion reactions. Blood banks perform cross and matches because there is now over 400 known minor antigens that are tested for in whole blood. With plasma, there are no whole red blood cells that the recipients immune system may react against, but the donating plasma will contain donor antibodies. An AB person that donates will not make anti AB antibodies. Type O plasma would have circulating antibodies that would attack everything. Its the inverse of whole blood transfusions. 

Dr. Grant could have theoretically donated if he underwent Therapeutic plasma exchange or plasmapheresis. It is usually done to remove unwanted antibodies in life threatening autoimmune disorders such as myasthenia gravis,Guillain-Barré syndrome, and thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura. It could be used to remove the antibodies without whole blood, but you would also then have to remove any antibodies that Dr. Grant would have that would attack Ducan's red blood cells. It's never 100% clean and there is always some risk. In some trauma studies, type A plasma was given to everyone in emergent situations because of a lack of type AB. There was more no increased mortality at 30 days, but usually these people have multiple injuries or severe illness, so it is difficult to assess the true risk - it appears somewhat low but may be masked by injuries. Still it is not without risk, even seemingly health people have died from TROLI and similar violent immune reactions from receiving small amounts of blood and blood product transfusion. 

Plasmapheresis also has a lot more risk involved than whole blood donation- Alot of apheresis techniques require central lines and can be very costly depending on separation, testing, and volume replacement for the donor. ($2,000-$10,000 or more) Also, It still an experimental technique to provide a passive immunity that will temporarily help reduce viral load. There are alot of downsides to being overloaded with antibody:antigen complexes. Anyone suffering from multiple myeloma will tell you of the end organ damage they suffer. It's a balancing act treating patients in intensive care.


----------



## Grimm

drfacefixer said:


> The days of A,B,AB, and O blood types are gone with the exception of emergencies when a there is not time for a proper cross and match. In those situations, generalized blood types can be used to limit the risk of transfusion reactions. Blood banks perform cross and matches because there is now over 400 known minor antigens that are tested for in whole blood. With plasma, there are no whole red blood cells that the recipients immune system may react against, but the donating plasma will contain donor antibodies. An AB person that donates will not make anti AB antibodies. Type O plasma would have circulating antibodies that would attack everything. Its the inverse of whole blood transfusions.
> 
> Dr. Grant could have theoretically donated if he underwent Therapeutic plasma exchange or plasmapheresis. It is usually done to remove unwanted antibodies in life threatening autoimmune disorders such as myasthenia gravis,Guillain-Barré syndrome, and thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura. It could be used to remove the antibodies without whole blood, but you would also then have to remove any antibodies that Dr. Grant would have that would attack Ducan's red blood cells. It's never 100% clean and there is always some risk. In some trauma studies, type A plasma was given to everyone in emergent situations because of a lack of type AB. There was more no increased mortality at 30 days, but usually these people have multiple injuries or severe illness, so it is difficult to assess the true risk - it appears somewhat low but may be masked by injuries. Still it is not without risk, even seemingly health people have died from TROLI and similar violent immune reactions from receiving small amounts of blood and blood product transfusion.
> 
> Plasmapheresis also has a lot more risk involved than whole blood donation- Alot of apheresis techniques require central lines and can be very costly depending on separation, testing, and volume replacement for the donor. ($2,000-$10,000 or more) Also, It still an experimental technique to provide a passive immunity that will temporarily help reduce viral load. There are alot of downsides to being overloaded with antibody:antigen complexes. Anyone suffering from multiple myeloma will tell you of the end organ damage they suffer. It's a balancing act treating patients in intensive care.


Can you dumb this down for us simple folk? How does this affect the fact Dr. Brantly did not donate blood/plasma to Thomas Duncan because they had different blood types?


----------



## drfacefixer

Grimm said:


> Can you dumb this down for us simple folk? How does this affect the fact Dr. Brantly did not donate blood/plasma to Thomas Duncan because they had different blood types?


Its a guess as far as costs due to unknown blood antigens of donor and recipient, but Brandtly probably would have had to pay $10-15,000 dollars and have a central line placed (a line about the thickness of a straw that feeds into a major artery and ends at the entrance to the heart). The ethics of giving it to Duncan would also have to have been reviewed. If he would have suffered even a minor transfusion reaction that tipped his prognosis, there would have been a legal case that the non matched transfusion ultimately helped ebola kill him.

On the other hand, when he donated to Pham who had the same blood type, the process was just as simple as donating at a red cross.


----------



## Grimm

drfacefixer said:


> Its a guess as far as costs due to unknown blood antigens of donor and recipient, but Brandtly probably would have had to pay $10-15,000 dollars and have a central line placed (a line about the thickness of a straw that feeds into a major artery and ends at the entrance to the heart). The ethics of giving it to Duncan would also have to have been reviewed. If he would have suffered even a minor transfusion reaction that tipped his prognosis, there would have been a legal case that the non matched transfusion ultimately helped ebola kill him.
> 
> On the other hand, when he donated to Pham who had the same blood type, the process was just as simple as donating at a red cross.


Thank you. That made it simpler for me to understand. I know from some of the interviews Brantly did that he wanted to donate to Duncan but was told no due to the differing blood types. Now I understand why.


----------



## drfacefixer

Grimm said:


> Thank you. That made it simpler for me to understand. I know from some of the interviews Brantly did that he wanted to donate to Duncan but was told no due to the differing blood types. Now I understand why.


It's not completely new technology, but medical advancements have made huge leaps forward in reducing disease transmission and reducing transfusion reactions we used to just accept as "acceptable risk".

Nature has an article that talked about spinning out the ebola antibodies from blood collected from ebola survivors in the 1976 outbreak. Its states:

"For ten weeks after the Yambuku outbreak in 1976, I stayed on in a 'plasmapheresis' programme. Thirteen Ebola survivors voluntarily supplied their blood plasma, which contained proteins that neutralize the Ebola virus. One of the plasma units was given to a laboratory technician accidentally infected in the United Kingdom; he survived. Almost 20 years later, during the Kikwit outbreak in 1995, eight patients received transfusions of whole blood from survivors; seven lived."

Its an acceptable treatment that really helps if given whole blood or apheresed antibodies early. Up until now, there have been just too few cases and even less survivors to really have a stock big enough to treat even a minor outbreak. Its just expensive to do and up until now it was hard to justify the need and cost to have any amount resembling a "stockpile".


----------



## Foreverautumn

northstarprepper said:


> The nephew wrote a letter that was published in many national papers last weekend that basically said that Duncan died because he was a black man without insurance. The letter was crude, offensive, and arrogant coming from someone who obviously expects the American taxpayer to supply free medical care to every foreigner who contracts Ebola and hops on a plane to America. Never mind that the person puts many others at risk by his/her selfish choices. Never mind that the person should have never been allowed into this country in the first place. Yeah, I am sure you will see a book and all of the libs will buy it and scream about how evil the hospital was for not saving Duncan's life. Maybe Hillary can even get them on stage with her at the convention at her coronation...


But wait a minute! Wasn't ObamaCare supposed to solve ALL our health care problems? Wasn't it supposed to bring about a leftist utopia where everybody is absolutely equal in EVERY WAY, and heal our planet, and bring about rainbows and unicorns?

Have (blind) faith, NorthStarPrepper - the Lightbringer WILL SAVE US ALL! [/SARCASM]


----------



## drfacefixer

ETXgal said:


> Very interesting story here. I think part of this has to do with MONEY, and not just prolonging life via artificial means. If the staff had full hazmat gear, would they be safe? If they treated it like a level four virus, most likely they would. But the cost would be incredible. It would be nice to know if some of this would just be prolonging the inevitable. At this point we don't know enough about this. I will look forward to seeing what they say. This also has moral applications as well. This is one hot mess. I hope they have a plan A, B, C, D, and E. This is a very tricky situation, no doubt about it.


You are right that it costs lots of money, but all ICU level care costs thousands of dollars per day. The suits cost money, but its not that much of an initial investment for a hospital. A level C suit and respirator costs about as much as a day of treating someone with one of the newer IV antibiotics. Its the cost to pull nurses and all other involved staff out of routine care for training on something that happens so infrequently - if ever up till now. There are a number of risk reduction protocols and recommendations in place to reduce exposure in incidences where there may be little change in outcome. The biggest of these is NO CPR for ebola patients.( no Chest compressions) On avg only ~ 3% of cardiac arrests will have return to spontaneous circulation. In this case, the return is so poor of an outcome to risk exposure to the medical staff. There will also be reduced number of ebola patients placed on ventilator care and multiple expensive broad spectrum antibiotics "just incase".

One point about this being a level 4 virus - Most level 4 viruses are in this category because they lack a vaccine or cure. Rabies untreated will always have a 100% fatality but it is a level 3. If a vaccine or effective antiviral is developed for this virus, it would likely be downgraded. Not to say it isn't scary. You just have to remember that up until now, there have only been 3 cases where it was seen, studied, and treated in a western medicine type of setting from start to finish. Usually our epidemiologists were following a trail of dead bodies in Africa, quarentined a few people, isolated a bunch, and did the best they could with what little they had for those affected. There is alot still to be learned as far as the disease progression and interaction with the immune system.


----------



## Foreverautumn

catdog6949 said:


> This is What I Feel, this Man, "Duncan", Lied too the qeustion's at the Airport when He Flew Here! It's Only Apparent, He Knew was Sick! So he came Here, Put His Girlfriend, and Children at Danger!
> 
> Put the Hospital Worker's in Danger! Got 2 Nurses sick! Cost Us American Taxpayer's God Know's How Much? I feel He is and Was a Very Selfish Man!
> 
> Cat and Sleepy Turtle in Seattle


Racist!


----------



## Guardian

I am not sure if I should post this or not as I am sure to upset some but I feel I need to. :ranton: This doctor, and people like him, should be held accountable for their actions. He knowingly returned from an area that has known and active Ebola cases. If he were wielding a gun there would be calls to lynch him and calls for every nature of criminalization. Yet, dead is dead, whether it be a gun, virus, or axe. IMO, he has potentially acted as a terrorist possibly infecting 10's 100's or 1000's. It should now be liable to pay for each persons care that he potentially infected and should they die be charged with manslaughter at a minimum. Just my thoughts on this but this is ridiculous. :rantoff:


----------



## Grimm

Just heard about this and was curious what our resident MD could tell us.

*Why Has Nurse Amber Vinson Recovered From Ebola So Quickly?*

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ber-vinson-recovered-ebola-so-quickly-n232431



> Amber Vinson's blood tested negative for Ebola virus just nine days after she was first diagnosed. Her fellow nurse, Nina Pham, is now in good condition.
> 
> The two nurses infected when they treated the first person diagnosed with Ebola in the United States, Thomas Eric Duncan, have seemingly fared better than most patients with the disease. Is that thanks to early treatment, did the two nurses just get a smaller dose of the virus to start with, or are other factors at work?
> 
> Doctors familiar with Ebola say it's almost impossible to know. Only seven people have ever been treated for Ebola in the United States. Six recovered and only Duncan died. Even with such small numbers it's a stark contrast to the epidemic in Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea, where the World Health Organization says 70 percent of patients are dying.
> 
> "It is rare that recovery happens this fast," said Thomas Geisbert, an expert on infectious diseases and Ebola treatment at the University of Texas Medical Branch. "It could be related to a number of things including the fact that these patients were diagnosed in the U.S. and treatment was presumably initiated quickly," he told NBC News.
> 
> But even in Africa, with late and minimal treatment, some people do pull through, says Kathryn Jacobsen, a George Mason University epidemiologist who has seen it first hand in Bo, in Sierra Leone.
> 
> "While most people who contract Ebola virus become severely ill, some people have relatively mild infections," Jacobsen told NBC News. "It is not possible in this case to know whether the infected nurse had a speedy recovery because of early medical interventions or because she happened to be someone with an immune system that allowed her to fight the infection relatively quickly."
> 
> But groups such as Medecins Sans Frontieres (MSF or Doctors Without Borders) say they have found that when people are diagnosed fast and get treatment quickly, even with the limited facilities available in West Africa the death rate can be lowered measurably.
> 
> "Early medical intervention is likely to be associated with a better outcome. One of the continuing challenges in Guinea, Liberia, and Sierra Leone is that there are too few hospital beds available for Ebola patients," Jacobsen said. "Home-based care is sometimes the only option available to people infected with Ebola in West Africa, and that generally means having no access to IV fluids, oxygen, or antibiotics for secondary bacterial infections, which are all therapies that improve Ebola survival rates."
> 
> What beds are available go to the sickest patients, meaning early treatment just doesn't happen.
> 
> In Africa, the treatment's almost completely supportive, and patients often cannot even be given saline to replace lost fluids. Doctors who treated Dr. Kent Brantly at Emory University Hospital say they found he had almost cholera-like symptoms, with severe diarrhea causing loss of important compounds called electrolytes, which are important for heart, nerve and other organ function.
> 
> They felt that measuring and precisely replacing these electrolytes made a big difference. Brantly also got what's called convalescent serum - blood taken for an Ebola survivor - as well as an experimental drug called ZMapp.
> 
> Yet Brantly took far longer to recover than Vinson. He was diagnosed July 26 and not released until Aug. 21. One big difference - his early days of treatment took place in Liberia before he was stable enough to be flown to the U.S.
> 
> Fellow medical missionary Dr. Rick Sacra got a dose of Brantly's antibody-laden blood plus an experimental drug, yet spent 23 days in the Nebraska Medical Center. Freelance journalist Ashoka Mukpo, released Wednesday, also got some of Brantly's blood and also an experimental drug called Brincidofovir and it was 20 hard days for him. He says he's still weak.
> 
> But for all of them, unlike Vinson and Pham, their first few days of care took place in Africa. And Duncan, the patient who died, was sick for at least four days without treatment before he was admitted to Texas Health Presbyterian hospital in Dallas. Could those first few days be the key?
> 
> Dr. Nahid Bhadelia, an infectious disease specialist at Boston University who's treated Ebola patients in Sierra Leone, says there's a not a lot of information because the response in African outbreaks has been a frantic effort to save lives rather than an academic exercise in gathering data.
> 
> How quickly the body fights off any virus depends on several factors, such as how the virus was transmitted.
> 
> "For example, we have seen that those who have a needlestick injury with Ebola do worse than those with just exposure via mucous membrane," she said. The patient's baseline health is a big factor, also.
> 
> "With Ebola, it is possible that early care can provide integral support to the body while it mounts its immune response, hence allowing it to clear the virus quickly," Bhadelia said. "We know for a fact that early intervention can help decrease mortality in most cases. In the case of the two nurses, I think it's probably a combination of these factors."
> 
> There's also some study that suggests some people can be exposed to the virus and never even get sick.
> 
> Geisbert says it's an argument for watching contacts of cases closely, so they can get immediate treatment, and for building labs and clinics in West Africa.
> 
> "I am a strong believer that early intervention can not only decrease mortality in the person affected but it may even help us control the spread as sicker patients have more virus, which can be more readily spread to caretakers, etc.," he said.


----------



## goshengirl

Tweto said:


> The World Health Organization (WHO) has just increased the possible incubation period of Ebola from 21 days to 42 days.


So are those folks in Dallas back under watch with their "Ebola free" status revoked?

(tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## Tweto

goshengirl said:


> So are those folks in Dallas back under watch with their "Ebola free" status revoked?
> 
> (tongue-in-cheek)


It will be interesting to see if any of these people that have been released from 21 day quarantine come down with Ebola.


----------



## Davarm

drfacefixer said:


> Rabies untreated will always have a 100% fatality but it is a level 3.


There was one case of a girl being bitten by a bat then developed rabies - she lived.

http://www.nytimes.com/2004/11/25/national/25rabies.html?_r=0


----------



## ETXgal

http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/ny-police-caught-throwing-waste-ebola-scene-public-trash-cans

Police caught throwing Ebola waste in public trash cans. What in the world? I just cannot get over this. Do they not know, or they just don't care?


----------



## drfacefixer

Davarm said:


> There was one case of a girl being bitten by a bat then developed rabies - she lived.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/11/25/national/25rabies.html?_r=0


Life will always find a way. I would rather not find out if I would be that lucky when there is an acceptable treatment. I stand corrected by my choice of wording. I was aware of that story from years past and forgot about the single case.


----------



## Gians

*So far so good*

It's early on in this epidemic, but so far 9 people have been treated for Ebola in the USA, most have recovered and the one who died initially got turned away from the hospital. If I figured it correctly, the death rate for Ebola in the USA is 11%, still not good but much better than West Africa and even better than Europe(33%).

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/07/31/world/africa/ebola-virus-outbreak-qa.html?_r=0


----------



## drfacefixer

Grimm said:


> Just heard about this and was curious what our resident MD could tell us.
> 
> *Why Has Nurse Amber Vinson Recovered From Ebola So Quickly?*
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...ber-vinson-recovered-ebola-so-quickly-n232431


I will try to be keep it simple, but I can't promise it to be brief since it the body is complicated.

Virus infections differ significantly from bacterial infections. Both need to reach a certain population threshold before they cause enough destruction in the body to show symptoms. Bacteria follow a logarithmic growth phase where 2 divide to become 4, then 8, 16, 32 and keep doubling about every 20 minutes. Bacterial infections in most people take time to establish because the infection is usually outside of cells in the plain site of the body's immune system. Virus's multiple inside cell and greatly vary on replication time and virus burst size. For viruses, at some point after infecting a cell and utilizing the cellular elements for its own replication, virus particles usually burst the cell it infected and then can have 10-15,000 new viruses to continue the cycle. Early on when the virus loads are low and most of the virus is inside the human cells reproducing rather than in circulation, asymptomatic infected people aren't shedding the virus and transmission is extremely low. It isn't until, enough cells are routinely getting damaged and there are enough, virus particles in circulation outside of the cells, that symptoms start to show. It's similar to the power of compounding interest, if you start with a large infectious dose you tend to progress quickly and worsen rapidly. Those with very low infection doses and adept immune systems have a slower progression and the body has a better chance keeping up with the damage until it can clear the infection with an appropriate immune response.

What we don't know about the virus, doesn't change the way in which we initially provide care at this time. Supportive care is the main stay of what occurs in ICU level care. We support and monitor organ systems and their function closely with labs, therapies, and interventions that may serve to stave off organ failure.

Here is what Dr. Joseph McCormick of the University of Texas School of Public Health, Formerly with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. McCormick worked on the first known Ebola outbreak in 1976 and numerous other outbreaks of Ebola and related hemorrhagic viruses. "it's not clear why Ebola runs a different course in different people. But how rapidly symptoms appear depends partly on how much virus a patient was initially exposed to", McCormick said.

There is no specific treatment for Ebola but specialists say basic supportive care - providing intravenous fluids and nutrients, and maintaining blood pressure - is crucial to give the body time to fight off the virus. Profuse vomiting and diarrhea can cause dehydration. Worse, in the most severe cases, patients' blood vessels start to leak, causing blood pressure to drop to dangerous levels and fluid to build up in the lungs.

"The key issue is balance between keeping their blood pressure up by giving them fluids, and not pushing them into pulmonary edema where they're literally going to drown," McCormick said.

Those people treated early don't seem to fall into the downward spiral as much. When you have severe dehydration from vomiting and diarrhea, we start to see irritation and mircoperforations in the mucosal lining in the GI system. This allows bacterial opportunistic infections because they spread into the body where under normal circumstances they aren't found. This added complication worsens not only the GI issues, but may also allow bacteria to circulate in the blood. Bacterial invasion triggers an already taxed immune system to further respond. The responses used by the body to kill foreign invaders are not always well contained. Think about hives or a spreading infection. There is a lot of swelling, redness, and warmth in areas where the body is fighting off a breach in its defenses. When bacteria or virus circulate, this collateral damage from the immune system response causing the blood vessel to leak fluid (not blood initially) causing shock from low circulating blood volume. Prolonged shock and impaired circulation, puts fluids and additional stresses on the lungs. The kidneys can remove this excess leaking fluid and put it back into circulation. However, unless the body and sometimes additional outside help (antivirals, antibiotics, passive immunological therapies) to slow down the damage caused by the virus aswell as any secondary opportunistic infections, the systems will continue to incur more and more damage until multiple systems fail and death occurs.

Early treatment minimizes damage and allows the body not only the ability to repair itself near the same rate as the virus is damaging it, but also to survive long enough to mount an immune response to clear the infection. In the cases to the two nurses, both now have had multiple negative PCR viral titers meaning that their immune system has cleared any circulating virus. There may still be some intracellular virus remaining, but there is more than enough circulating antibodies that within moments of the virus entering circulation, it is cleared by the virus. Sperm remains an issue because it develops in an immuneprivileged tissue where antibodies don't circulate. Of course this shouldnt be an issue for the nurses...


----------



## drfacefixer

Sorry, I know the above is a long post but its basically ICU in a nutshell. It should stress the important of fluid replacment, monitoring fluid losses , and stressing the importance of feeding the gut during illness. Fasting contributes to the breakdown of the GI tract. doing all this and prompt treatment of initial shock is the hallmark of increasing survival of infectious agents.


----------



## Tweto

Drfacefixer, great post.

Understood your explanation and I'm now a little smarter.


----------



## TheLazyL

Wonder if Obama shook hands with her or gave her a hug?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/10/24/newly-released-dallas-nurse-to-meet-with-obama-658510500/



> Newly released Dallas nurse meets with Obama





> "She is cured of Ebola, let's get that clear," Fauci said.





> A nurse who caught Ebola while caring for the patient diagnosed in Dallas was released from a hospital Friday, free of the virus, and met with President Barack Obama at the White House.
> 
> Nurse Nina Pham said she felt "fortunate and blessed to be standing here today," as she left the National Institutes of Health's hospital outside Washington.
> 
> She thanked her health care team in Dallas and at the NIH and singled out fellow Ebola survivor Dr. Kent Brantly, who recovered after becoming infected in Liberia, for donating plasma containing Ebola-fighting antibodies as part of her care.
> 
> "Although I no longer have Ebola, I know it may be a while before I have my strength back," Pham, 26, said at a news conference.
> 
> Doctors have cleared her to return home to Texas, and after speaking at NIH she met with Obama in the Oval Office, where the president hugged her. White House spokesman Josh Earnest called the meeting "an opportunity for the president to thank her for her service."
> 
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, infectious disease chief at the NIH, told reporters that five consecutive tests showed no virus left in her blood. Five tests is way beyond the norm, he stressed, but his team did extra testing because the NIH is a research hospital.
> 
> "She is cured of Ebola, let's get that clear," Fauci said.
> 
> Pham stood throughout the approximately 20-minute press conference and was joined by her mother and sister. She read from a prepared statement and took no questions, but she called her experience "very stressful and challenging for me and for my family."
> 
> "I ask for my privacy and for my family's privacy to be respected as I return to Texas and try to get back to a normal life and reunite with my dog Bentley," she said, drawing laughter with the mention of her 1-year-old King Charles spaniel, who has been in quarantine following Pham's diagnosis but has tested negative for the virus.
> 
> Pham arrived last week at the NIH Clinical Center in Bethesda, Maryland. She had been flown there from Texas Presbyterian Hospital in Dallas.
> 
> Pham is one of two nurses in Dallas who became infected with Ebola while treating Thomas Eric Duncan, who traveled to the United States from Liberia and died of the virus Oct. 8. Liberia is one of three West Africa countries hardest hit by the Ebola outbreak.
> 
> The second nurse, Amber Vinson, is being treated at Emory University Hospital in Atlanta, which on Friday issued a statement saying she "is making good progress" and that tests no longer detect virus in her blood. But Emory said it had no discharge date for Vinson yet, as she continues to receive supportive care.


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> Wonder if Obama shook hands with her or gave her a hug?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/10/24/newly-released-dallas-nurse-to-meet-with-obama-658510500/


The article says he gave her a hug.


----------



## TheLazyL

Grimm said:


> The article says he gave her a hug.


No it doesn't. Go back and reread s l o w l y. Yes it does! :booboo:

Do y'all actually believe he did hug her?


----------



## Grimm

TheLazyL said:


> No it doesn't. Go back and reread s l o w l y. Yes it does! :booboo:
> 
> Do y'all actually believe he did hug her?


He might have seeing that she isn't '******'.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

TheLazyL said:


> No it doesn't. Go back and reread s l o w l y. Yes it does! :booboo:
> 
> Do y'all actually believe he did hug her?


Yes there was a picture of him hugging her. We can only hope she is contagious.


----------



## RevWC

You may never know...

Doctor: Health Authorities Covering Up Ebola-Like Cases in U.S.
Exclusive: Patients being "disappeared" to prevent panic

A doctor has exclusively revealed to Infowars that health authorities are covering up Ebola cases in the United States and disappearing patients in an effort to avoid hysteria.

James Lawrenzi, DO, who has two clinics in Garden City and Archie, Missouri, appeared on the Alex Jones Show today to warn that the true scale of the situation was being deliberately downplayed. It is important to note that none of these potential Ebola outbreaks occurred at the clinics in which Lawrenzi works.

Lawrenzi said that shortly after the arrival of patient zero - Thomas Eric Duncan - in the United States, he was told by a doctor at Truman Lakewood Medical Center in Kansas City they had taken in a possible Ebola patient who had a high fever and was bleeding out of all his orifices having recently returned from West Africa.

The following day, Lawrenzi was told by the doctor that the patient had "disappeared" against medical advice, but that he wouldn't have been able to leave on his own given his medical condition.

The day after the patient disappeared, a meeting was called for anyone who had contact with the patient. Doctors and other medical workers were told that the patient had malaria. Lawrenzi also revealed that drug reps from within the area warned over additional possible Ebola cases in the area.

A second possible Ebola patient was then admitted to Research Medical Center in Kansas City the following day but also quickly "disappeared," with hospital bosses claiming he had typhoid, according to Lawrenzi.

"These patients are disappearing, they're doing something with the patients and God knows where they're going," said the doctor.

Asked why authorities were engaged in an apparent cover-up, Lawrenzi speculated that the CDC was attempting to prevent hysteria, noting that workers at his own clinics had been told not to use the word "Ebola," just as 911 dispatchers in New York have been banned from using the term, or to reveal any information about a possible Ebola case.

Lawrenzi also revealed that Hospital Corporation of America (HCA), a private operator of health care facilities, had earlier this week removed protective gear and Hazmat suits from local hospitals without replacing it.

"They were told this was so they could have continuity of care for possible Ebola patients," said Lawrenzi, adding that the real reason was that authorities didn't want to cause a panic by having medical workers and doctors being seen in protective gear.

Urging people to "stay away from places where there's large groups of people," as well as hospitals, Lawrenzi said the situation was "much more serious than they're letting on."

"When flu season hits, people are going to be coming into the hospital for flu or Ebola, they're not going to know what they have&#8230;.it's going to be a nightmare, every doctor I've spoken with is terrified of this fall," said Lawrenzi.

"They're preparing for something," he added, speculating that the endgame could be medical martial law or the Obama administration's complete takeover of the medical system.

http://www.infowars.com/medical-professional-health-authorities-covering-up-ebola-cases-in-u-s/


----------



## lazydaisy67

Yeah, I heard this too. While there is a broad range of opinions about AJ, it is certainly possible that there are other, unreported cases. But no worries, if you have returned from working with ebola patients, pitch a big enough fit and hire a civil rights attorney, you're free to go anywhere you want. The cluster F%#* just keeps getting more and more astonishing every day!! :brickwall:


----------



## ETXgal

I am very suspicious about what is going on concerning Ebola. Things just aren't adding up for me at all. The people in charge are not lacking in intelligence concerning this. That is what makes me more uneasy about it. The 21 day quarantine should be changed. Why do we still allow people from the hot zones to come here? I read, and saw a photo of the police in NYC discarding PPE from the positive doctor's place, in a public trash can on the street. Also why is the hospital treating him begging for meds? Why haven't the CDC been on this the second they heard the news? 

We do not quarantine those with visas who come here from those places, yet OUR MILITARY IS being quarantined first. There are too many inconsistencies. The latest nurse coming back threw a fit. It has been said that she has ties to the CDC. Why did Obama pressure NY, and NJ, to stop their state quarantines? There are too many unanswered questions. I believe it was WHO who said people can get Ebola up to 42 days after transmission, not just 21. Ebola can be on surfaces for up to 50 days. (and still be able to transmit) Our military is not supposed to be in contact with Ebola patients, but they will, according to some of what I have read. There is one plane to take them back to the USA, and only one patient can go on that plane at a time. That is four patients total for a week. I also read where we are working on that. Some of our people are already there. 

The countries effected are begging for food, medicines, and PPE. Why has this not been handled already? Why are we still issuing visas from there? I also read that this administration wants to bring Ebola victims from these countries here. 12-13% of people do not show symptoms such as high fever. You can test negative for Ebola, and have it, because your viral load is not high enough to register. What in the world is going on? They keep telling us one thing, but evidence to the contrary are snowballing. 

Our government is buying up PPE like crazy. They are expecting infectious disease. Why have we not had infrastructure already in place in several zones around the country? We don't even have to have a regular building. They can put up large tents to handle this, if necessary. We take patients in a hospital setting, which is not the best scenario. 

These are just some of the thoughts that have been bothering me. I am sure there are others who are wondering the same thing. If people are more concerned than they should be, it may be due to lack of transparency.


----------



## oldasrocks

Good points EXTgal. If our military can build 1,700 beds in AFRICA in short order why can't they do the same here? How many empty building are owned by the Feds around the country? Wh can't some of them be used? Why not use the CDC headquarters to house them? I read its pretty nice inside with lots of toys built in like saunas.

The entire problem breaks down to the fact common sense was bred out of the government long time ago.


----------



## Tweto

ETXgal said:


> I am very suspicious about what is going on concerning Ebola. Things just aren't adding up for me at all. The people in charge are not lacking in intelligence concerning this. That is what makes me more uneasy about it. The 21 day quarantine should be changed. Why do we still allow people from the hot zones to come here? I read, and saw a photo of the police in NYC discarding PPE from the positive doctor's place, in a public trash can on the street. Also why is the hospital treating him begging for meds? Why haven't the CDC been on this the second they heard the news?
> 
> We do not quarantine those with visas who come here from those places, yet OUR MILITARY IS being quarantined first. There are too many inconsistencies. The latest nurse coming back threw a fit. It has been said that she has ties to the CDC. Why did Obama pressure NY, and NJ, to stop their state quarantines? There are too many unanswered questions. I believe it was WHO who said people can get Ebola up to 42 days after transmission, not just 21. Ebola can be on surfaces for up to 50 days. (and still be able to transmit) Our military is not supposed to be in contact with Ebola patients, but they will, according to some of what I have read. There is one plane to take them back to the USA, and only one patient can go on that plane at a time. That is four patients total for a week. I also read where we are working on that. Some of our people are already there.
> 
> The countries effected are begging for food, medicines, and PPE. Why has this not been handled already? Why are we still issuing visas from there? I also read that this administration wants to bring Ebola victims from these countries here. 12-13% of people do not show symptoms such as high fever. You can test negative for Ebola, and have it, because your viral load is not high enough to register. What in the world is going on? They keep telling us one thing, but evidence to the contrary are snowballing.
> 
> Our government is buying up PPE like crazy. They are expecting infectious disease. Why have we not had infrastructure already in place in several zones around the country? We don't even have to have a regular building. They can put up large tents to handle this, if necessary. We take patients in a hospital setting, which is not the best scenario.
> 
> These are just some of the thoughts that have been bothering me. I am sure there are others who are wondering the same thing. If people are more concerned than they should be, it may be due to lack of transparency.


I feel it in my gut.

Something is going on and it's not good!

Too many things are being hidden from the public.

On several occasions the "expert" has had to "walk back" a comment.

After the Duncan incident the news has slowly shut up about potential cases of Ebola. It feels like some one is controlling the media.

I have not seen one interview from the new Ebola czar, very strange.

I haven't seen Dr Frieden for a few weeks in any interview.


----------



## ETXgal

Tweto, I sure hear what you are saying. I have noticed the same thing.


Tweto said:


> I feel it in my gut.
> 
> Something is going on and it's not good!
> 
> Too many things are being hidden from the public.
> 
> On several occasions the "expert" has had to "walk back" a comment.
> 
> After the Duncan incident the news has slowly shut up about potential cases of Ebola. It feels like some one is controlling the media.
> 
> I have not seen one interview from the new Ebola czar, very strange.
> 
> I haven't seen Dr Frieden for a few weeks in any interview.


----------



## drfacefixer

oldasrocks said:


> Good points EXTgal. If our military can build 1,700 beds in AFRICA in short order why can't they do the same here? How many empty building are owned by the Feds around the country? Wh can't some of them be used? Why not use the CDC headquarters to house them? I read its pretty nice inside with lots of toys built in like saunas.
> 
> The entire problem breaks down to the fact common sense was bred out of the government long time ago.


The military can erect a 256 bed cash overnight, they don't need to spend time and money building structures here that will end up going to waste. The military "quarentine" is very similar to reintegration from any deployment. The military can do what it wants for a few reasons:
1. Soldiers have less rights - under ucmj, they follow orders or face consequences. Constitutional processes protect civilians. Even under quarentine, they are given a right to be heard and legal representation. 
2. Soldiers are still getting paid and have medical care provided. In a state imposed quarentine, the state must provide for their care. This is why most states impose home based quarantine. 
3. Quarantine / reintegration call it what you want. It's nothing new for soldiers and it does hurt their lively hood. The military has a long history of dealing with illness spreading through close quarters. As an entity it can control its population in ways the civilian world can't. If they want to move you from a barrack to a different one, there is no say so. If they want to retrain you for a different job, you do it.

One thing you have to remember about government doctors is that they don't make as much as civilian. Period. This includes the cdc. Doctors right out of residency are negotiating contracts around $200,000. It may sound like a lot, but most graduating medical school are carrying close to a quarter million in debt. I'm guessing that the monthly loans are more than most peoples mortgage. It might sound like a lot, but do the math and you'll see that it's a lot of blood, sweat and compromise for a life that sometimes doesn't seem as stable as it should. The average CDC doc makes 174k. And the director reportedly makes around $280k? That's chump change compared to a CEO of a comparable size organization. And the Bonuses... These are common among government level positions to make up the salary difference between the civilian world and the government service jobs. A GS 15 starts at $100,000. You think any doctor much less competitively qualified ones, can afford to take a $100,000 job? Not if they are paying loans similar to mine. And what the papers aren't telling you about the bonuses are that they are taxed differently. So the cdc doc that's making $170k have a base salary of $100,000 and a 70k special pay bonus of 70k that's immediately getting a third of it cut out. It's amazing that these people do this work. Don't let your judgement of the appointed head of the organization short change the hard work the many other people do.

I have a love for science and discovery, but not to their extreme. Leaving your family at a moments notice whenever an outbreak occurs, not only to help those affected, but more so because the virus your life's work is based upon only rears it's ugly head once or twice a decade. They are Wondering around African Forrest's facing the uncertainty of civil unrest, gangs, animals, all while looking for a unknown microscopic killer which they may know little about. This is a great excerpt from a book in reading about epidemiologists tracking a Marburg outbreak in Uganda. To set the scene, they've hiked a day in 100 degree weather to get to a cave thirsty and dehydrated- now having to put on level A hazmat gear to enter the suspect cave .

"Wait a minute, lemme get this straight: You're in a cave in Uganda, surrounded by Marburg and rabies and black forest cobras, wading through a slurry of dead bats, getting hit in the face by live ones like Tippi Hedren in The Birds, and the walls are alive with thirsty ticks, and you can hardly breathe, and you can hardly see, and . . . you've got time to be claustrophobic?"


----------



## Tucker

:ditto: Great post, Dr.!

I posted elsewhere that EVERYONE who is "volunteering" in Africa (military, NGO's, etc.) should get substantial hardship pay from the government and not have to pay any taxes on their regular salary + hardship pay for the year.


----------



## Tweto

My PCP of 30 years told me that it took him 25 years to pay off his student debt. After that he started a private practice and he was starting to make good money except for his insurance expense which took a huge lump of his income, after a few years he went back to working inside a health system. He told me that he was making 170K a year. He will never be able to retire and have to work as long as he could. He came down with cancer at age 55 and died at age 57. I will miss him.

My current primary care doctor is 72 and I have a specialist that is 74. Both have told me that they have no plans to retire.

I don't know of any MD's that are younger then 50.


----------



## Grimm

Tweto said:


> My PCP of 30 years told me that it took him 25 years to pay off his student debt. After that he started a private practice and he was starting to make good money except for his insurance expense which took a huge lump of his income, after a few years he went back to working inside a health system. He told me that he was making 170K a year. He will never be able to retire and have to work as long as he could. He came down with cancer at age 55 and died at age 57. I will miss him.
> 
> My current primary care doctor is 72 and I have a specialist that is 74. Both have told me that they have no plans to retire.
> 
> I don't know of any MD's that are younger then 50.


My endocrinologist is maybe in her early 40s and my PCP is in her mid to late 40s. My previous PCP was in her 60s. Roo's previous pediatrician was in her early 40s. Her current pediatrician is also in her early 40s.

I guess it is location.


----------



## drfacefixer

Tweto said:


> My PCP of 30 years told me that it took him 25 years to pay off his student debt. After that he started a private practice and he was starting to make good money except for his insurance expense which took a huge lump of his income, after a few years he went back to working inside a health system. He told me that he was making 170K a year. He will never be able to retire and have to work as long as he could. He came down with cancer at age 55 and died at age 57. I will miss him.
> 
> My current primary care doctor is 72 and I have a specialist that is 74. Both have told me that they have no plans to retire.
> 
> I don't know of any MD's that are younger then 50.


I appreciate the positive feed back. After going to school and residency until just shy of forty, you look at what everyone else is doing and its easy to think that you're behind in life. Every financial planner ive seen loves to show the graphs a about compounding interest where a 25 year saving $100 a week makes more by age 65 than a 40 year old putting away $1000 a week. At 25 I was still looking at taking out 10 more years of loans. Friends my same age are reaching the point where they are free and clear of paying off a 15 year mortgage. Meanwhile, because of my income to debt ratio, being a home owner wasnt even a possibility until my surgery training was completed and a good paying job was established.

I love what I do so im not complaining, but its easy to see doctors that live lavishly and think that its the norm. The big money doesnt start rolling in until all the other costs subside( and thats right around the age everyone else is thinking about retirement.) So its hard for a doctor to give up a high paying salary that it took him/her a lifetime of hard work to achieve. A mentor of mine said it best, "we struggle just like any one else , we just play with more zeros".

Volunteers are a wonderful subset of the profession. Part of it is the desire to help and honestly part of it is the curiosity and the desire to be part of something larger. One of my friends asked me how I can get called to the ER and see a trauma patient that my be unrecognizable as a human being. They thought I must have the ability to detach from emotion and just see it as a puzzle or just a job, but my own answer somewhat astonished me. I told them, I always realize its a person whose going to have to live with any pain, any disfigurement or disability caused by the trauma. But if I were in that persons place, I would want the person that WANTs to be there.

I remember all my trauma cases and there are some nights where I wonder just how they got on with thier lives. I wonder if my attitude and initial approach to the patient had any positive or potentially negative influence on how they coped with the injury long term. There are nights where it sucks to be called in during.the middle of the night and it always happens on one of my childs big days or right before a vacation or some other big event. Sometimes its drunk guy that put himself in the wrong place at the wrong time... I remind myself that I too was once young and did stupid things. And other times, its a child that was mauled by a dog. Those are the ones that need little reminding of why I do what I do.


----------



## drfacefixer

Tucker said:


> :ditto: Great post, Dr.!
> 
> I posted elsewhere that EVERYONE who is "volunteering" in Africa (military, NGO's, etc.) should get substantial hardship pay from the government and not have to pay any taxes on their regular salary + hardship pay for the year.


Military will get separation pay and hardship duty pay. Its usually not a factor in getting people to want to go, but it helps with the psychological burden of living in an austere environment or being away from family. What seems to mean the most to military I know is having a hard end point of when they can be expected to return.

I currently know of one close friend that volunteered in Africa and it was a mission of calling. She felt a need to be there and used leave from her own job, knowing she wouldn't immediately be able to resume for 3 weeks when she returns. She also had to pay her own travels to training and over seas. I like to think if I were single without a family, I would be willing to go.

Oh one more thing, the goverment is buying up PPE mainly to ship to Africa as these nations cant afford it. NPR had a story about how the government was negociating bulk purchasing and shipping directly from manufacturers like dupont because so many middle men are buying up products and holding them in hopes that if the outbreak spreads demand will be through the roof. Amazon suits have already went from $12 bucks to a few people trying to sell chem qc for $10000. Last I looked the few sellers with stock were selling around ~40 a suit. There are a lot of other sites though that havent played into the fear. Im guessing because most of their business are legit hazmat repeat customers which understand their supply market and alternatives.

There are alot of people playing the short term stock games for this niche PPE market. Its adventagenous for the goverment to buy as much as they can now while demands can still be met. When demand is truely limited, there are laws that certain needed items can only be sold to officials. This was seen with bleach shortages after hurrican sandy 2 years ago to this day. It would be another black eye if the government prematurely regulated something that people want to buy for preparedness. But I also dont want my goverment using tax dollars to pay for needed PPE from scalpers looking to make a quick buck off of humanitarian aid.


----------



## Gians

How about nurse Kaci Hickox not going back to help in Africa.


----------



## Tucker

drfacefixer said:


> Military will get separation pay and hardship duty pay. Its usually not a factor in getting people to want to go, but it helps with the psychological burden of living in an austere environment or being away from family. What seems to mean the most to military I know is having a hard end point of when they can be expected to return.


Separation pay *when* they get out - which might not be for 20 years. Not sure but they may get overseas duty pay too. I read elsewhere that the hardship duty pay was only $5 more per day. That is simply not enough given what we are asking of them. When I was in the Air Force in the late 70's/early 80's, that $5 was quite a bit (I think I was making about $12,000/year by the time I got out. But by today's standards, that is appalling. Yes, they should have a fixed end point of the Ebola duty but let's give them what they really deserve - cold, hard cash.


----------



## stayingthegame

Ebola will become dangerous when the people exposed do not monitor themselves and get treatment early. house arrest may not be necessary right after exposure, but people who are exposed need to refrain from exposing more people to the virus.  it's sorta like when you have the flu, :doh: stay home, limit your exposer to others and get medical treat early. care about others as much as yourself when you are sick and don't share yourself with ME. :surrender: I don't want to be sick just because you feel YOU have a right to do as you please. I have a right not to be sick just as much as your rights


----------



## Tucker

stayingthegame said:


> it's sorta like when you have the flu,


But a flu with a 70% death rate (lower in the US at this point though)!


----------



## lazydaisy67

I personally go to the unattractive office of a retired doctor and his wife/nurse. He's probably in his late 70's or so. He quit private practice a long time ago and set up this office specifically to provide basic care for people who couldn't afford health insurance. Everything in the office is kinda old and it certainly isn't pretty. It's a first come/first served kinda place and he deals with lots of ENT, and misc. other benign issues. It's all based on donation. He doesn't charge a dime for anything. You can't pay today and you have a sore throat? No problem, you can catch him next time. His donation fishbowl is packed FULL of 20's before lunch, he closes the doors to take an hour lunch and empties it, and then it's full again by the end of the day when he closes at 5. Smart man, I think.


----------



## Grimm

lazydaisy67 said:


> I personally go to the unattractive office of a retired doctor and his wife/nurse. He's probably in his late 70's or so. He quit private practice a long time ago and set up this office specifically to provide basic care for people who couldn't afford health insurance. Everything in the office is kinda old and it certainly isn't pretty. It's a first come/first served kinda place and he deals with lots of ENT, and misc. other benign issues. It's all based on donation. He doesn't charge a dime for anything. You can't pay today and you have a sore throat? No problem, you can catch him next time. His donation fishbowl is packed FULL of 20's before lunch, he closes the doors to take an hour lunch and empties it, and then it's full again by the end of the day when he closes at 5. Smart man, I think.


I wish there were more doctors like this.


----------



## drfacefixer

Tucker said:


> Separation pay *when* they get out - which might not be for 20 years. Not sure but they may get overseas duty pay too. I read elsewhere that the hardship duty pay was only $5 more per day. That is simply not enough given what we are asking of them. When I was in the Air Force in the late 70's/early 80's, that $5 was quite a bit (I think I was making about $12,000/year by the time I got out. But by today's standards, that is appalling. Yes, they should have a fixed end point of the Ebola duty but let's give them what they really deserve - cold, hard cash.


No separation pay is an extra $250/mo for being away from families for greater than 2 months.


----------



## Grimm

Just to let everyone know there is a HUGE selection of ebola based kindle books for free on Amazon right now. The ones I am snagging are about preparing for the virus or a pandemic.

I 'flipped' through a few but not all of them. Since they are free if they stink I'm not out any money.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_p...16&rh=n:133140011,k:ebola&sort=price-asc-rank


----------



## Tweto

It as been reported from multiple sources that Nurse Kaci Wilkox was an intelligence officer for the CDC. The news article never stated her job in West Africa.

It was also reported that her room mate had Ebola.


----------



## Tucker

Shit. Shit. Shit. 

*Woman visiting from Liberia hospitalized in Portland [Oregon] area being tested for Ebola*
By Lynne Terry on October 31, 2014 at 4:05 PM, updated October 31, 2014 at 8:25 PM

http://www.oregonlive.com/health/index.ssf/2014/10/woman_visiting_from_liberia_ho.html#incart_2box

A Liberian woman who recently arrived in Portland and was monitoring herself for Ebola symptoms under a voluntary program was whisked to the hospital at mid-day Friday with a high temperature.

She was taken to Providence Milwaukie Hospital, where she is in isolation and being tested for the disease, which is highly infectious and has killed thousands of people in Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea.

"We had hoped this wouldn't happen," said Dave Underriner, regional chief executive for Providence Health & Services. "We've done a lot of work to prepare for an Ebola case."

Although state and county health officers declined to provide details about the patient's background, a source told The Oregonian *she arrived from Liberia on Tuesday evening.

Physicians don't know whether the woman has the disease or another infection.* She could have the flu or even malaria. State and county health officials said she poses no risk to the public and that the system worked like clockwork.

Since arriving in Portland, the woman had been taking her temperature twice a day and reporting to the Multnomah County Health Department. Until Friday, her temperature had been normal, said Dr. Katrina Hedberg, state health officer. But in the morning it spiked.

*"It got our attention because it was was over 102 degrees,"* said Dr. Paul Lewis, health officer for Multnomah, Clackamas and Washington counties.

The county sent medics to her home, including Dr. Jonathan Jui, Multnomah County's emergency services medical director. Dressed in full protective gear, from his head to fingertips to toes, he examined her and decided she should be hospitalized.

She was taken to Milwaukie, which had been established by Providence as an Ebola training center and is fully staffed for treating an infected patient. Underriner said *she was ushered into the hospital through a "secured" pathway far from other patients.*

She is now being treated in isolation by medical personnel who all volunteered for the assignment. The virus is highly infectious but it can only be transmitted through bodily fluids, such as sweat, urine, semen and saliva.

Physicians will draw a blood sample, then triple package it according to biohazard regulations for shipment to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta or another CDC lab. Only selected labs in the United States are equipped to run Ebola tests.

If the test is negative, another will probably be done in three days. Often the virus doesn't show up until the person has been symptomatic for 72 hours.

It could take a day to get the woman's blood sample to the CDC, Lewis said. The test results take about four hours.

Gov. John Kitzhaber [who is an emergency room doctor] is staying up-to-date on the situation through reports from state and local health officials, he said in a statement.

"Local health departments, hospitals, health care providers and first responders have been working together to ensure the state is prepared," the statement said, "and earlier this week, health officials and I outlined protocols for just this type of situation. The protocols are intended to both protect the health and safety of Oregonians and get people the care they need."

The people with whom the woman was staying with in Portland have agreed to voluntary quarantine in their own home until the results of the blood test are known. The woman who was hospitalized has been free to leave to travel around Portland since she arrived.

"This person's movement was not restricted because there's no rationale for it," Lewis said. "She had no symptoms."

Based on CDC guidelines, she was considered to be a low risk. "She did not have any known contact with Ebola patients," Hedberg said.

Besides this woman, one other person in the Portland area is also being monitored for Ebola symptoms.

-- Lynne Terry


----------



## Tucker

drfacefixer said:


> No separation pay is an extra $250/mo for being away from families for greater than 2 months.


Ahh. That makes more sense. Thank you.


----------



## readytogo

*The Irony of Ebola.*

The irony of the Ebola crisis is that while the world is trying to control it and help those suffering from it the corrupt countries and their heads of state have taken another approach, to do nothing except filled their pockets with donated money, this as we know it is not new African nations have a good record of corruption and human rights abuses but we tend to look the other way because Africa is full of oil, gold, minerals and cheap labor and is a gold mine for those countries selling weapons to the different tribal lords and Voodoo kings .Yes I know that Ebola is a deadly virus and most be eradicate and I also know that the United Nations is the biggest joke in town but this takes the cake. 
http://news.yahoo.com/africans-worst-responders-ebola-crisis-093307593.html


----------



## squerly

What the CDC wants you to believe _today_.


----------



## Tucker

Whew (for now).

*A woman being monitored at Providence Milwaukie tests negative for Ebola*
By KATU News Published: Nov 2, 2014 at 2:40 PM PST

MILWAUKIE, Ore. -- A woman being monitored for Ebola at Providence Milwaukie Hospital has tested negative.

Sunday afternoon, federal, state and county health leaders and caregivers at Providence Health & Services announced that "based on test results and an evaluation of her clinical condition, I'm pleased to say there are no cases of Ebola in Oregon.

*The CDC has advised us that no further testing is required,*" says Paul Lewis, M.D., Tri-County health officer. "We are satisfied that the system worked and continues to work well."

For now, the patient will continue to require inpatient care and monitoring.

She will remain in the separate unit where she is being treated at Providence Milwaukie.

[snip]


----------



## Gians

*uncertainties about transmission article*

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/us...bolas-transmission-other-key-facts/ar-BBcPy9B

_Even as government officials express confidence that researchers know the key facts about Ebola, many questions crucial to preventing an outbreak in the United States remain unanswered, scientists told a workshop at the National Academy's Institute of Medicine in Washington on Monday.

Virtually all the unknowns have practical consequences, participants emphasized, making it foolish and perhaps dangerous to base policy on weak science.

For instance, virologists believe that Ebola is spread when people come in contact with the virus-laden bodily fluids of those who are already sick and then touch their eyes, nose or mouth, allowing the virus to pass through mucous membranes and enter the bloodstream. 
But penetration through intact skin has not been definitively ruled out, said hemorrhagic-fever expert Thomas Ksiarek of the University of Texas Medical Branch (UTMB), who co-led a session on Ebola's transmission routes.

"Does bleach or hand sanitizer," which people in West Africa are using to protect themselves from Ebola, "make the skin more susceptible" to being penetrated by the virus?, Peters wondered. "It's a question that has to be asked."

Another crucial question is whether the virus can be spread by people who do not show symptoms. For months public health officials in the United States and elsewhere have insisted it cannot.

But the possibility of such "subclinical transmission" remains very much open, said Dr. Andrew Pavia, chief of pediatric infectious diseases at the University of Utah.

Nor do experts know whether the infectious dose of virus depends on how it enters the body, Pavia said.

Also unknown is whether the time between exposure to Ebola and the appearance of symptoms depends on which bodily fluids someone contacted. If it does, then someone exposed through, say, saliva rather than blood might incubate the virus for longer than the 21 days officials have repeatedly said is the outer limit of the incubation period.

That was the longest incubation time during the 1976 Ebola outbreak, said Dr. C.J. Peters, a field virologist at UTMB. But "I would guess that 5 percent of people" can transmit the virus after incubating it for more than three weeks, said Peters, whose battle against the Ebola outbreak in a monkey colony in Virginia was recounted in Richard Preston's 1994 book "The Hot Zone."

Health officials emphasize the importance of taking the temperature of those exposed to Ebola, since people are not thought to be infectious until they run a fever of 100.4 F. (38 C). But at what temperature patients start shedding virus is not definitively known, said Dr. Michael Hodgson, chief medical officer of the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.

Environmental mysteries also remain. Scientists do not know whether foam, gas, or liquid decontaminants are most effective for cleaning surfaces that might harbor Ebola. Nor do they know whether it can survive in sewers where, said Paul Lemieux of the National Homeland Security Research Center at the Environmental Protection Agency, rats "might pick it up."

(Reporting by Sharon Begley; Editing by Cynthia Osterman)_


----------



## squerly

*IDTTG Bug*

Remember Ron Klain? In case you've forgotten, he's the Ebola czar Obama appointed a few weeks ago. Looks like he's doing a fine job. I mean, has anyone heard much about Ebola lately? It was on every news channel for a few weeks and then... nothing!

Did Ebola just go away, cured overnight? Did people from affected countries stop coming to America, causing concern amongst our masses? I don't think so.

The IDTTG (I Don't Trust The Government) bug is circling around my feet and I'm afraid it's about to bite. One of the symptoms of IDTTG is fearing that they (the government) have asked (or told) the news reporting agencies to shut up.

Anyone else notice this strange silence?


----------



## Geek999

squerly said:


> Remember Ron Klain? In case you've forgotten, he's the Ebola czar Obama appointed a few weeks ago. Looks like he's doing a fine job. I mean, has anyone heard much about Ebola lately? It was on every news channel for a few weeks and then... nothing!
> 
> Did Ebola just go away, cured overnight? Did people from affected countries stop coming to America, causing concern amongst our masses? I don't think so.
> 
> The IDTTG (I Don't Trust The Government) bug is circling around my feet and I'm afraid it's about to bite. One of the symptoms of IDTTG is fearing that they (the government) have asked (or told) the news reporting agencies to shut up.
> 
> Anyone else notice this strange silence?


The news cycle is about a week to 10 days. Ebola exhausted that and we rolled into Election coverage. If we get a few new cases it will come back. Depending on progress in Africa it is hard to predict when that might be.

What has happened is more likely a cessation of announcements of Ebola testing, what's happening in Africa, etc. Starving the media of any real facts.


----------



## tsrwivey

readytogo said:


> The irony of the Ebola crisis is that while the world is trying to control it and help those suffering from it the corrupt countries and their heads of state have taken another approach, to do nothing except filled their pockets with donated money, this as we know it is not new African nations have a good record of corruption and human rights abuses but we tend to look the other way because Africa is full of oil, gold, minerals and cheap labor and is a gold mine for those countries selling weapons to the different tribal lords and Voodoo kings .]


What are we supposed to do about the corruption in African nations? Who the he!! Are we that we can just come into a country & overthrow their government? Corruption & human rights abuses have been going on in Africa since long before the US even existed & it will continue until the people do something about it.


----------



## Tweto

squerly said:


> Remember Ron Klain? In case you've forgotten, he's the Ebola czar Obama appointed a few weeks ago. Looks like he's doing a fine job. I mean, has anyone heard much about Ebola lately? It was on every news channel for a few weeks and then... nothing!
> 
> Did Ebola just go away, cured overnight? Did people from affected countries stop coming to America, causing concern amongst our masses? I don't think so.
> 
> The IDTTG (I Don't Trust The Government) bug is circling around my feet and I'm afraid it's about to bite. One of the symptoms of IDTTG is fearing that they (the government) have asked (or told) the news reporting agencies to shut up.
> 
> Anyone else notice this strange silence?


I agree with you.

Ron Klain is doing a great job for Obama.

I haven't trusted the government since Vietnam.


----------



## DM1791

Totally agree.

I think it's also very telling how things are beginning to be reported concerning the epidemic in African countries. In many cases, news agencies are reporting "drastic drop-offs" in the numbers of "reported cases" of the Ebola virus.

The language there is very important. A couple of months ago, the people in Liberia, Sierra Leon, and surrounding countries began to distance themselves from the medical teams at work there. Families stopped bringing sick family members to the treatment centers and hospitals, fatalities outside treatment centers stopped getting reported, and crowds even began to turn hostile against the foreign doctor teams there to aid in treatment.

The people in these countries are beginning to lose faith in the treatment centers and staff. They see family members and neighbors who go into these treatment centers, often with the more mild early symptoms of the Ebola virus, and then they simply never come out again. The treatment centers have become death centers in the eyes of the local people, and as such, the local people are starting to push back against them.

Watch how headlines and stories read when they report on this phenomenon. Reporters are careful to draw the soft connection between a drop in "reported" cases and a drop in _actual_ cases of the virus, even though the two may not be connected in any way.

This is similar to the way the government reports on "unemployment" statistics. Saying that the number of people who received and applied for unemployment benefits this month went down is not the same thing as saying more people who didn't have jobs now have jobs.


----------



## Tweto

DM1791 said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I think it's also very telling how things are beginning to be reported concerning the epidemic in African countries. In many cases, news agencies are reporting "drastic drop-offs" in the numbers of "reported cases" of the Ebola virus.
> 
> The language there is very important. A couple of months ago, the people in Liberia, Sierra Leon, and surrounding countries began to distance themselves from the medical teams at work there. Families stopped bringing sick family members to the treatment centers and hospitals, fatalities outside treatment centers stopped getting reported, and crowds even began to turn hostile against the foreign doctor teams there to aid in treatment.
> 
> The people in these countries are beginning to lose faith in the treatment centers and staff. They see family members and neighbors who go into these treatment centers, often with the more mild early symptoms of the Ebola virus, and then they simply never come out again. The treatment centers have become death centers in the eyes of the local people, and as such, the local people are starting to push back against them.
> 
> Watch how headlines and stories read when they report on this phenomenon. Reporters are careful to draw the soft connection between a drop in "reported" cases and a drop in _actual_ cases of the virus, even though the two may not be connected in any way.
> 
> This is similar to the way the government reports on "unemployment" statistics. Saying that the number of people who received and applied for unemployment benefits this month went down is not the same thing as saying more people who didn't have jobs now have jobs.


Good post! I think you nailed it. I believe that Ebola is still raging away in Africa. The stories are being spun like Ebola is under control.

BTW I just heard on the local radio news report that their is one person in isolation and one person being watched in Iowa for Ebola. I have not heard this on any written news report.


----------



## Gians

*Donning and doffing PPE video*

This video is a little long and slow moving, but apparently that's how putting on and taking off your PPE should go. Amazing how many times they apply cleanser to the hands and gloves. From what I've read, only two pair of gloves are recommended because any more hinders working and increases the chance for contamination when taking them off.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/833907


----------



## NaeKid

I am still getting updates on Ebola on my news-feeds. Just checked a couple minutes ago and RT.com had updates on Ebola on the top of their homepage even ... 

Ebola hasn't gone away ... still being reported on, it is just that with the SuperBowl coming up, there are more important things to think about. ... :dunno:


----------



## Hooch

I read two articles about a dr from sierra Leone is being transported to the Nebraska medical center. 
1. Why ? 

2. If so, why not to a biolevel four facility ??

3. Whats with the musical hospitals?? If not to a level four facility..why not utilize a hosiptal that has already delbt with it with the other doctors n nurses. 
?....are they hoping a new hospital messes up n creates a pamdemic??


----------



## RevWC

This is rich...

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article...t-contractors-damages-arising-importing-ebola



> Obama Indemnifies Gov't Contractors From Damages Arising from Importing Ebola to US
> November 14, 2014 - 10:09 AM
> By Brittany M. Hughes
> 
> Ebola in West Africa
> 
> (CNSNews.com) - President Barack Obama issued a memorandum Thursday protects federal contractors hired to address the Ebola outbreak in West Africa against lawsuits for importing Ebola into the United States.
> 
> The president's directive gives the administrator for the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) the authority to indemnify companies from lawsuits related to "contracts performed in Africa in support of USAID's response to the Ebola outbreak in Africa where the contractor, its employees, or subcontractors will have significant exposure to Ebola."
> 
> "This authority may be exercised solely for the purpose of holding harmless and indemnifying contractors with respect to claims, losses, or damage arising out of or resulting from exposure, in the course of performance of the contracts, to Ebola," the memorandum explained.
> 
> CNSNews.com emailed USAID to ask if the president's directive also protects these companies from claims made by a U.S. citizen who contracts Ebola from an employee who brings the disease back from West Africa after working under a government contract.
> 
> An unnamed spokesperson for the agency responded: "Yes. The indemnification applies only to the extent that the claim, loss, or damage arises out of or results from exposure to Ebola in the course of performance of a contract and exceeds applicable insurance coverage."
> 
> In other words, if a Company A employee contracts Ebola while working in West Africa, brings the disease back to the United States, is not quarantined and ends up infecting members of the general public, Company A is protected from any damages arising from lawsuits by these secondary victims.
> 
> According to the USAID spokesperson, employees of these contracted companies "provide essential services, including medical and non-medical management of Ebola patients."
> 
> In his memorandum, Obama justified his actions by citing Public Law 85-804, which allows the president to give any federal agency or department connected to national security the authority to enter into, amend or modify contracts with private companies in order to "facilitate the national defense."


----------



## Tweto

Hooch said:


> I read two articles about a dr from sierra Leone is being transported to the Nebraska medical center.
> 1. Why ?
> 
> 2. If so, why not to a biolevel four facility ??
> 
> 3. Whats with the musical hospitals?? If not to a level four facility..why not utilize a hosiptal that has already delbt with it with the other doctors n nurses.
> ?....are they hoping a new hospital messes up n creates a pamdemic??


Nebraska medical center is a bio level 4 facility. This will be our third (known) Ebola patient in Nebraska. There are 4 bio level 4 facilities in the US, Atlanta with 2 beds, Maryland with 2 beds, Montana with 2 beds, and Nebraska with 10 beds.


----------



## Tweto

Dr Martin Salia died in Omaha from Ebola.


----------



## Grimm

A tiny bit more about Dr. Martin Salia.

Ebola Patient Dr. Martin Salia Has Died in Nebraska: Officials
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/eb...tin-salia-has-died-nebraska-officials-n249956



> Dr. Martin Salia, a surgeon who was diagnosed with Ebola in Sierra Leone and flown to Nebraska over the weekend for treatment, has died, hospital officials said Monday.
> 
> Salia, 44, became the second person to die of the disease in the United States. Thomas Eric Duncan, who contracted Ebola in Liberia and traveled to Dallas, died last month.
> 
> Salia landed Saturday in Omaha. He was the 10th patient to be treated on American soil and the third at Nebraska Medical Center. Hospital officials had said that he was perhaps sicker than any other patient flown to the United States from West Africa.
> 
> "It is with an extremely heavy heart that we share this news," said Dr. Phil Smith, medical director of the hospital's biocontainment unit. "Dr. Salia was extremely critical when he arrived here, and unfortunately, despite our best efforts, we weren't able to save him."
> 
> The hospital planned to release further details later Monday.
> 
> Salia, a native of Sierra Leone and a legal U.S. resident, was living in Sierra Leone and working at a hospital when he was diagnosed last week. The Ebola outbreak, the worst in recorded history, has killed more than 5,000 people in Sierra Leone, Guinea and Liberia.
> 
> Salia has a wife and two children who live in the Washington suburb of New Carrollton, Maryland. A son, Maada, told NBC News last week that Salia knew the risk of working in West Africa but wanted to do his part.
> 
> "Even though he knows the sickness is already out, he decided to still go and help his people because he wanted to show that he loves his people," the son said. "He's really, really a hero to me."


----------



## NaeKid

Finally getting to the center of the sickness ...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/17/w...ary-villages-to-outsiders-in-guinea.html?_r=0

*Fear of Ebola Opens Wary Villages to Outsiders in Guinea*



> DANDANO, Guinea - "Bring out your sick!" the chief shouted angrily at the crowd, shaking his fist and warning of illness and death for the whole village if it did not obey.
> 
> "Don't hide them!" he yelled. "If you don't expose them, you will suffer!"
> 
> Slowly, haggard and dazed, a procession trudged to the muddy village center - a student, a minibus driver, a 5-year-old girl and farmers - with bloodshot eyes betraying the symptoms of Ebola. They walked alone, two village elders flanking them at a wary distance. The crowd edged away fearfully.
> 
> Then something just as unusual happened: A Red Cross team went to work freely, tossing water bags to the sick, sheathing them in plastic robes, rubber gloves and face masks. They were taken away down a rough dirt road by a waiting ambulance.
> 
> "There are many, and they are still hidden," said a Red Cross nurse, climbing in.
> 
> This remote, mountainous part of Guinea is where the world's worst Ebola outbreak began nearly a year ago, in villages hidden by dense forest, high reeds - and a long history of resistance to the distant central government.
> 
> Throughout the epidemic, villages like this one have been steadfastly cut off from the outside world. Residents in the region have killed local officials proselytizing about Ebola, blocked barely passable roads with trees and vehemently refused help from outsiders, viewing them as propagators of the virus in moon suits of protective gear.
> 
> But now, in Guinea's inaccessible Forest Region, where staunch resistance has stymied efforts to fight the outbreak since its inception, villagers are finally opening up, surrendering their sick and dead after being battered by the virus.
> 
> "We said 'no' because when there is a situation where you don't know the details, you resist; we were afraid," said Lavillé Sakovogui, one of the village elders here.
> 
> But villagers kept dying.
> 
> "We are in a crisis here," said the village chief, Siba Koevogui. "You've got to send help."
> 
> The consequences of resistance have been disastrous. Though the refusal to acknowledge and help fight the disease appears to be dissipating, health officials and local authorities say, the resistance has already done its work, allowing the disease to spread unchecked for months on end.
> 
> After so much time, tracking down Ebola victims and everyone who had contact with them - the traditional method for halting outbreaks - has become all the more difficult.
> 
> "Since these villages have been closed for such a long time, it is out of control," said Sara Tomczyk, an epidemiologist for the United States Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the district capital, Macenta, three hours away on a bad road.
> 
> At first, the region's resistance was passive, born of fear.
> 
> "The people could just go hide in the bush" to avoid health workers, said Pascal Piguet, a Doctors Without Borders official in the adjoining district, Guéckédou, where the outbreak was first identified in March. "They thought we were the vectors."
> 
> But the outbreak, instead of petering out in the spring, as many international health officials believed it had, continued coming in waves, intensifying the residents' distrust of the government and international health workers. Soon, their resistance turned into something more violent.
> 
> Vehicles belonging to Doctors Without Borders were pelted with stones. In September, eight officials and local journalists, part of a delegation sent to warn of Ebola's dangers, were killed by a mob in the village of Womey, the dismembered bodies dumped in a septic tank. In another village, Koyama, the highest-ranking district official was held hostage for hours under a hail of stones. It became impossible for the Red Cross and other international teams to enter villages to retrieve sick people or bodies.
> 
> A long, tense history of antagonism with the government fueled the clashes. The state tried to stamp out traditional religious practices in Guinea's Forest Region in the 1960s and 1970s, seeding a hatred of officials that still festers. "State officials went from village to village, burning masks used in initiations and village sacrifices," wrote Mike McGovern, a University of Michigan political anthropologist, in the book "Unmasking the State: Making Guinea Modern."
> 
> Now, with the Ebola epidemic refusing to go away, the tide of resistance appears to be turning. Transmission of the disease is still "persistent" and "intense" in Guinea, the World Health Organization said in its latest report, and there have been more than 1,000 deaths. The district in which the village of Dandano is situated, Macenta, is the worst-hit in the country.
> 
> It is too soon to say whether the new change in attitude, fostered over weeks of negotiations, will make a difference against the outbreak in the region where it began.
> 
> "When they open, they open slowly," said Michele Telaro, the Doctors Without Borders leader in Macenta.
> 
> But it is clear to officials that there is little hope of fighting the disease until the distrust is overcome.
> 
> "The greatest danger is this reticence," said Dr. Daniel Yota, the W.H.O. leader in Macenta. "In three weeks, we could contain it, if every village opened up."
> 
> Amara Cissé, an elder in another village in the Macenta district that has opened in recent days, stood in front of solemn-faced residents last week and said: "We were wrong. But we didn't understand the cause of this sickness."
> 
> Twenty-eight people died in the village, Dzomankoidu, before a wooden barrier blocking the road was dismantled. Now, three more suspected cases, including a little boy and his father, stumbled weakly into a van headed to a Doctors Without Borders triage center in Macenta as the residents watched apprehensively. The boy's mother bade him and his father a tearful goodbye. (The boy died the next day, according to Doctors Without Borders, and the mother later tested positive for the disease.)


----------



## Hooch

Thanks tweto...I missed that detail. It makes better sense..


----------



## NaeKid

http://time.com/3596295/ebola-in-semen-std/

*Ebola Virus In Semen: Everything You Want to Know*

_Posted: Nov 20 2014_


> An Indian man who survived Ebola was quarantined when his blood tested negative but his semen tested positive
> 
> An Indian man who survived Ebola in Liberia was quarantined at an airport in Delhi when his semen tested positive for the disease.
> 
> What's confusing is that man had multiple blood samples tested for Ebola and they all came back negative. Based on Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the World Health Organization (WHO) recommendations, that means he's free of Ebola. Still, the issue raises some questions that perhaps you're too squeamish to ask. So we asked the CDC for you.
> 
> The answers to these questions were provided by CDC spokesperson Salina Smith.
> 
> *
> 1. So, Ebola can live in semen?*
> Yes, it can. The CDC says semen can test positive after clinical clearance-a negative blood test for Ebola-for up to three months. The agency recommends those who have survived Ebola abstain from sex, including oral sex, for at least three months. If abstinence cannot be followed, condoms should be worn.
> 
> *2. Why does Ebola survive in semen longer than blood?*
> Semen and blood are different types of body fluids, and scientifically, the testes are known as immunologically "privileged" sites. Basically it's easier for the virus to hide and avoid being attacked by the immune system in the reproductive system.
> 
> *3. Why is someone deemed "cured" of the virus if it's negative in their blood, but positive in their semen?*
> Theoretically it's possible that Ebola could be transmitted via contact with Ebola-positive semen, but there is no evidence to date that this has ever happened. It may be that the virus is a more efficient transmitter in blood. What we know for a fact is that exposure to blood that's positive for Ebola can infect other people.
> 
> *4. Does the CDC explicitly recommend abstinence to every patient who survives Ebola?*
> The CDC's guidance in the field is this: If the patient is a man, he should be informed that his semen can still be infectious for three months and that he must avoid or have protected sexual relations during this period. The patient and his partner are well counseled on this, and must have it clearly explained to them. A CDC medical team is supposed to provide them with enough condoms for that period. The CDC recommends this warning also be included on the patient's discharge papers.
> 
> *5. Does the CDC ever test patients' semen?*
> The CDC does test the semen of patients who are medically evacuated to the United States. The agency also asks if patients in the United States would like to have their semen tested periodically so that the CDC can gain a better idea of how long the virus lasts.
> 
> *6. Was it unusual that the Indian patient's semen was tested?*
> No.


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.calgaryherald.com/health...where+Ebola+numbers+going/10399556/story.html

*Worst case scenario is off the table, but where are Ebola numbers going?*



> TORONTO - The Ebola apocalypse scenario is off the table. But where exactly is this epidemic going?
> 
> Unfortunately no one is entirely sure. But those involved in charting the response feel certain that if the world eases up on efforts to quell the outbreak, the scenery won't be pretty when the journey ends.
> 
> Then again, it isn't pretty now. The latest counts from the World Health Organization suggest there have been 15,145 reported cases and 5,420 reported deaths. To put that in context, this epidemic has killed more than twice as many people as have been infected in all previous Ebola outbreaks combined.
> 
> Official counts are known to be an underestimate, though there is no real way of gauging how much higher true totals would be. The WHO thinks the real tallies may be double the counted cases. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control multiples the known numbers by two-and-a-half to come up with its estimates.
> 
> Either method produces a figure that is within the same area code as what the WHO had projected the outbreak count would be in early November - 21,000 cases. It is clearly not on track for what the CDC had warned might come to pass if more wasn't done to beat back transmission - between 550,000 and 1.4 million cases by late January.
> 
> Both organizations issued those prognostications in late September. And while the WHO was more conservative than the CDC when projecting how long the explosive growth in new cases might last, both agencies share a prediction in mid-November: This epic bout with Ebola is far from over.
> 
> "We know we can defeat this. Don't get me wrong. But we've still got a long way to go and we've got to keep the pressure on," says Martin Meltzer, a mathematical modeller with the CDC whose work focuses on infectious diseases.
> 
> "We can't let up with what we're doing now because it's still that big that it could flare up again."
> 
> Meltzer was the lead author on the CDC modelling study that suggested the Ebola case count could hit those stratospheric numbers by late January - and for just two of the three countries battling the outbreak, Sierra Leone and Liberia. (They felt the situation in Guinea was too unclear to offer a projection.)
> 
> At the time, the reported case count in Liberia was doubling every 15 to 20 days; in Sierra Leone, the numbers were doubling every 30 to 40 days.
> 
> On Wednesday, CDC Director Dr. Tom Frieden acknowledged for the first time publicly that his agency no longer feels that horrific projection is on the cards. Speaking to a hearing of a committee of the U.S. senate, Frieden did not replace the withdrawn numbers with more up-to-date estimates.
> 
> Infectious diseases expert Dr. Michael Osterholm is glad the CDC numbers are off the table, suggesting projections can take on a life of their own, shifting attention from the problem at hand - a truly disastrous ongoing outbreak - to why the modellers got it wrong.
> 
> He prefers simpler math to explain where the epidemic is going.
> 
> "There's going to be lots and lots of cases and lots and lots of deaths and this is a serious crisis," says Osterholm, who heads the Center for Infectious Diseases Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota
> 
> The WHO agrees.
> 
> Christopher Dye, director of strategy in Director General Margaret Chan's office, says the situation has changed a great deal from late August and early September, when the calculations released in late September were being draw up.
> 
> "We're not talking about anything like doubling (of cases) in three weeks or four weeks. It would be doubling in many months now. In other words, the whole thing has really slowed down," Dye says.
> 
> "But that is not a sign that the thing is under control."
> 
> The situation in Liberia, which in September was catastrophic, has improved. The increase in new cases there has slowed substantially, down to about 100 a week from 400 to 500 a week back then. Dye says the reason for the improvement isn't well understood. That for some makes the trend hard to trust, but still, people are grateful for the improvement.
> 
> On the other hand, Sierra Leone's situation has gone in the opposite direction, with sharp increases in some parts of the country, including the capital, Freetown. That situation is a source of much concern, and Dye says there's no way to project how long the trend will continue.
> 
> "It's possible Freetown could be a major-major disaster, instead of just a major disaster," he warns.
> 
> In Guinea, transmission persists, but the incidence - the increase in new cases - is no longer growing.
> 
> Dye says the relative stabilization of the situation has been a boost for people in the control program, confirming that while the dynamics of this outbreak are different - involving spread in densely populated urban centres and across porous borders - the virus responds to the control measures traditionally used to stop Ebola outbreaks.
> 
> "If the right things are done, district by district by district across the epidemic area, then this epidemic can be beaten," Dye says.
> 
> That means no letup in control efforts, he insists. "Even though the numbers may be flattening out in some places overall or even declining in Liberia, the response to that is not to slacken off at the moment."
> 
> Meltzer too warns that all it would take would be for people to loosen up on Ebola controls - returning to traditional burial rights, for instance - for transmission rates to explode again.
> 
> "At what point do communities say: 'We're tired of government taking away people in body bags. We want to have our traditional funerals again'?" he asks. "We don't know how long these lessons will stay embedded in people."
> 
> "Just to paraphrase Winston Churchill, this is definitely the end of the beginning, but it's not the beginning of the end."


----------



## Tweto

Naekid; Thanks for posting.

There has been almost no news in the US since the new Czar was installed by Obama.


----------



## SouthCentralUS

This person is trying to keep us updated.

http://shtfdashboard.com/


----------



## BillS

I think the government has gotten the media to cooperate on a news blackout on ebola. The government refuses to prevent travel to and from affected countries. They're deliberately allowing the disease to spread. So is it spreading or not? That's the question I have.


----------



## northstarprepper

Without a doubt the MSM are participating in a blackout of information on potential and even confirmed Ebola cases. There have been multiple reports from medical personnel of patients disappearing from hospitals after being brought in with symptoms of possible EVD. No media sources are following these events up, nor is anyone questioning the government on anything related to Ebola. This is scary how quickly America has become a dictatorship. Personally, I find the whole situation disgusting. We have found out one thing...our government can be trusted with nothing. There is not one honest person working in the Federal government that the average citizen can trust. Will the "new" congress be better? I have a quarter that says no way. I cannot afford to lose more than that. I need to prep.


----------



## Gians

11/21/2014
"Audience: U.S. hospital leadership and those responsible for waste management." (some good info on how to kill the bugger)
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/hcp/survivability-ebola-medical-waste.html

11/21/2014
http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/21/health/ebola-outbreak/index.html?hpt=he_c2
"The DRC joins other countries, such as Nigeria and Senegal, that the WHO has declared Ebola-free in recent weeks.

This good news notwithstanding, Ebola remains a very real threat elsewhere, particularly in West Africa. And in some places, things are getting worse."

11/22/2014
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30160659

"But he warned that although the rate of new cases was slowing in parts of West Africa, Mali - where six people have died and a seventh case has been reported - was now of deep concern."


----------



## NaeKid

http://www.calgarysun.com/2014/11/27/possible-ebola-patient-transported-to-calgary-hospital

*Ebola protocols enacted in Calgary for patient showing signs of 'potential contagious illness'*



> Health care officials transferred a patient who may have a contagious illness to the south Calgary designated Ebola hospital Wednesday night.
> 
> "Alberta Health Services (AHS) is currently caring for a patient with a potential contagious illness, who was transferred Wednesday evening from the Peter Lougheed Hospital to South Health Campus in Calgary," said James Stevenson with AHS in a statement late Wednesday.
> 
> The South Health Campus was one of two Calgary hospitals that underwent preparations for the potential arrival of the deadly Ebola virus.
> 
> A source told the Sun that staff at that hospital were preparing for the arrival of a patient with Ebola-like symptoms Wednesday, including the use of Hazmat-like suits and plastic being taped up.
> 
> Stevenson did not confirm the patient headed there was diagnosed with Ebola, or any illness for that matter.
> 
> "At this time, it is not confirmed what the illness may be," he said.
> 
> "However, out of an abundance of precaution, AHS has enacted specific infection prevention and control protocols, including cleaning and disinfection, to ensure any risk to other patients, members of the public, and staff remains extremely low.
> 
> "To protect patient confidentiality, we will not be providing further detail or speculating about this patient or illness, until such time that a diagnosis is confirmed."
> 
> On Wednesday night, Stevenson could not confirm the patient's sex, age or travel history.
> 
> Beginning in August preparations were being made at the South Health Campus and the Alberta Children's Hospital in case the Ebola virus should arrive in Calgary.
> 
> The entire staff at both hospitals were being prepared, though Lori Anderson, senior operating officer for the South Health Campus, said last month that the focus was on the intensive care units and emergency departments.
> 
> Medical staff were also going through exercises ranging from table top drills to more realistic simulations involving an actor.
> 
> Staff were learning transportation and treatment protocols as well as action plans and learning how to identify the virus.
> 
> Anderson said last month isolation rooms were ready.
> 
> Similar preparation work was happening at the Edmonton Stollery Children's and the University of Alberta hospitals.


----------



## Tweto

With how quiet it's gotten about Ebola, I will have to assume that the Ebola cases are now classified as something else. If anyone thinks that Ebola just went away and now its not an issue because there are no news stories I have a bridge to sell you.


----------



## Quills

Tweto said:


> With how quiet it's gotten about Ebola, I will have to assume that the Ebola cases are now classified as something else. If anyone thinks that Ebola just went away and now its not an issue because there are no news stories I have a bridge to sell you.


I work in media (newspaper), and there is NOTHING out there. No one is talking, no one is giving out any information, and if you ask questions, you're quickly stonewalled and redirected to the Public Relations folks who have "approved statements" to give, generally avoiding the specific and dealing with how much they've done to safeguard their staff and the public.

I find it hard to believe that the guy in Texas, who spent days walking around and being sick around his family, didn't infect anyone, and I find it harder still to believe that any of the other cases haven't resulted in any other infections. If two nurses in the Dallas case were infected, how many others in other hospitals were? I can't believe "zero", if there were two in Dallas. I'm just not buying it.

I laugh when I hear people say that the media is controlling this (dis)information -- if anyone had any information, it would be on the front page, let me tell you! The information is being controlled by the health officials.


----------



## Tweto

I have heard from several news sources in their commentaries that the Ebola pundits have disappeared or are not answering their phones or E-mails and refusing to appearing on TV.

It sounds obvious that there is a coordinated effort to keep any Ebola stories out of the news.


----------



## Lake Windsong

http://allafrica.com/ebola/

All Africa has a whole topic page for Ebola news from various countries.


----------



## BillS

Quills said:


> I laugh when I hear people say that the media is controlling this (dis)information -- if anyone had any information, it would be on the front page, let me tell you! The information is being controlled by the health officials.


You don't get it. The people who control the Federal Reserve and the big banks also control the media. They decide what becomes news and what doesn't. Don't think for one second that they can't control what becomes news and what doesn't.

All you have to do is look at all the Obama scandals and see how little reporting there is in the lamestream media. None of that is an accident either.


----------



## Quills

BillS said:


> You don't get it. The people who control the Federal Reserve and the big banks also control the media. They decide what becomes news and what doesn't. Don't think for one second that they can't control what becomes news and what doesn't.
> 
> All you have to do is look at all the Obama scandals and see how little reporting there is in the lamestream media. None of that is an accident either.


*I* don't get it? Would you like to share your CV with me, Bill? Which major news organization have you worked for? What experience do you have in media or publishing?


----------



## NaeKid

BillS said:


> You don't get it. The people who control the Federal Reserve and the big banks also control the media. They decide what becomes news and what doesn't. Don't think for one second that they can't control what becomes news and what doesn't.
> 
> All you have to do is look at all the Obama scandals and see how little reporting there is in the lamestream media. None of that is an accident either.


I don't see how the Federal Reserve would be able to control the media in Canada (SunNewsNetwork.ca)... or the media from Russia (RT.com) or the UK (DailyMail.co.uk) ...

The news is out there ... just need to know where to find it!


----------



## NaeKid

An update on the possible ebola infection in Calgary ...

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/canada/archives/2014/11/20141127-091625.html



> Lab tests have determined that a patient in a Calgary hospital does not have Ebola, Alberta Health Services officials said on Friday.
> 
> The hospital had mobilized its Ebola protocols as a precaution, even though health officials said from the outset it was highly unlikely the woman was suffering from the illness that has ravaged several west African countries.
> 
> The patient, who Sun sources said was a 36-year-old pregnant woman who'd emigrated two weeks ago from Guinea, had been transferred from the Peter Lougheed Centre to the city's South Health Campus, whose isolation unit has been designated to handle Ebola cases.
> 
> The woman was suffering from fever and nausea.
> 
> On Thursday, Calgary's medical officer of health said although the patient's risk of having Ebola was "very low," officials were testing for the illness due to the patient's travel and symptom history.


Still safe!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Gians

*The Guardian, Ebola News 11/29/14*

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/29/ebola-infections-west-africa-16000

"The number of people with Ebola in west Africa has risen above 16,000, with 
the death toll from the outbreak reaching almost 7,000, the World Health Organisation (WHO) says.

The number of deaths is more than 1,000 higher than the figure issued by the WHO just two days ago, but it is thought to include deaths that have gone unreported in the weeks or months since the outbreak began. Most of the new deaths were recorded in Liberia.

The WHO has warned that its figures could be a significant underestimation of the number of infections and deaths. Data from the outbreak has been patchy and the totals often rise considerably when backlogs of information are cleared. The latest confirmed data shows that almost half those known to have been infected with Ebola have died.

Meanwhile, two children tested for Ebola after arriving in Britain from Africa are not infected, Public Health England confirmed on Saturday. It said the overall risk to the public of the virus continued to be "very low".

The children, whose ages and names have not been released, underwent precautionary tests in Newcastle for both the virus and malaria.

The outbreak has been centred on Guinea, Liberia and Sierra Leone. They account for the vast majority of the cases reported to date, with about three dozen cases elsewhere.

Liberia has recorded the highest number of cases and deaths, but the rate of infection is slowing there. The disease is now spreading fastest in Sierra Leone.

Mali has started recording infections after sick people crossed over from neighbouring Guinea. It has reported two new cases this week.

This outbreak has been the worst partly because it occurred in a highly mobile region, where Liberia, Guinea and Sierra Leone meet, and quickly spread to their respective capital cities.

Another UN agency, the Food and Agriculture Organisation, warned that families in the three countries were at risk of both malnutrition and under-nutrition.

Vincent Martin, of the FAO, said 70% of people interviewed in Sierra Leone had been eating only one meal a day since the outbreak, rather than two or three. Restrictions on movement had led to panic buying, food shortages and severe price hikes, the agency said.

The WHO said this week that the Ebola outbreak in the Democratic Republic of Congo had ended, as it did in Nigeria in late October.

Its guidelines state that a country can be declared free of the virus once 42 days have passed and no new cases have been detected. The 42 days represents twice the maximum incubation period for Ebola.

Scientists said on Thursday that progress towards creating an Ebola vaccine had been made. An experimental vaccine has triggered promising immune responses from 20 healthy volunteers in a preliminary trial, suggesting that it should protect against infection.

Trials of a device that can diagnose an Ebola infection within 15 minutes are about to start in Guinea. The test, which can analyse blood or saliva, is six times faster than those being used in west Africa."


----------



## NaeKid

I am just wondering if anyone else is watching the news on ebola ..

Posted up a couple hours ago: http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/17/us-health-ebola-leone-idUSKBN0JV0SI20141217

*Ebola centres overflow as Sierra Leone steps up fight*



> Ebola centres in Sierra Leone overflowed on Wednesday as health workers combed the streets of the capital Freetown for patients, after the government launched a major operation to contain the epidemic in West Africa's worst-hit country.
> 
> President Ernest Bai Koroma said on national television that travel between all parts of the country had been restricted as part of "Operation Western Area Surge", and public gatherings would be strictly controlled in the run-up to Christmas.
> 
> In the Devil Hole neighbourhood just outside Freetown, Ebola surveillance officers questioned Ibrahim Kamara as he sat in a discarded vehicle tyre, his eyes glassy and his breath coming in gasps.
> 
> "Is the body weak?" a surveillance officer shouted. Kamara, 31, nodded despondently while onlookers gathered round.
> 
> "Vomiting?" the officer asked. Kamara nodded again.
> 
> Kamara's wife, Adama, said a neighbour had died on Saturday from Ebola-like symptoms. When they had tried to take a taxi to hospital, the driver made them get out when he discovered her husband was ill.
> 
> The surveillance officers wrote down the Kamaras' address and the names of five family members in their household, before calling an ambulance.
> 
> Such street-by-street searches form a key part of a month-long push by the government, a British task force and international groups in the populous west of Sierra Leone, where the epidemic is raging. Their aim is to score a breakthrough against the disease within four to six weeks.
> 
> Sierra Leone, neighbouring Guinea and Liberia are at the heart of the world's worst recorded outbreak of Ebola. Rates of infection are rising fastest in Sierra Leone, which now accounts for more than half of the 18,603 confirmed cases of the virus.
> 
> The death toll from the epidemic has risen to 6,915 as of Dec. 14, the World Health Organization said on Wednesday, adding that the increase cases in Sierra Leone appeared to have slowed, although 327 new cases were confirmed there in the past week.
> 
> Shortages of resources, strikes by unpaid healthcare workers and logistical challenges have dogged the fight against Ebola in Sierra Leone.
> 
> The ambulance meant to collect Kamara took three hours to arrive in Devil Hole, where he had already been waiting for six hours on the street. A nurse in the ambulance said some holding centres were already full as a result of the surge.
> 
> When the ambulance drove away, Kamara left behind a red blanket. It was immediately sprayed with disinfectant by the Ebola response team while his wife watched expressionless.
> 
> *NEW MEASURES*
> 
> At the King Tom Cemetery in Freetown, weary grave diggers clothed head to foot in protective waterproof yellow clothing said that they had buried 51 people on Wednesday alone.
> 
> With the cemetery already full, burial teams have expanded the site to a former rubbish dump, angering some bereaved families. Syringes and rusting iron lay in empty graves, while the burial teams had to throw stones at pigs roaming among the rubbish to keep them away from the dead.
> 
> Health officials are alarmed by the widespread transmission in Freetown, similar to an eruption of Ebola in the Liberian capital Monrovia in August which is only now being brought under control.
> 
> According to the government plan, health workers will seek victims and anyone with whom they have had contact, transporting the infected to new British-built treatment centres.
> 
> "Given the efforts we have undertaken we would expect to see a significant decrease in cases within several weeks," Tom Frieden, director of the U.S.-based Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, told Reuters during a visit to Freetown.
> 
> The programme showed some early signs of progress. Russell Macleod, a British military consultant with the surveillance team in the Western command and control centre in Freetown, told Reuters they received a record number of alerts that morning.
> 
> By lunchtime, they exceeded Tuesday's total by 50 percent with 140 alerts on the Ebola hotline. In response, the live case management team dispatched teams to 52 suspected cases, he said.
> 
> As part of the efforts, Koroma said worshippers on Christmas Day must return home after services and other festivities are banned. New Year's Eve services must stop by 5 p.m. local time (12.00 noon ET), while New Year's Day festivities are prohibited.
> 
> The government also banned Sunday trading and halted Saturday shopping at noon, Koroma said.
> 
> "This is the festive season where Sierra Leoneans often celebrate with families in a flamboyant and joyous manner but all must be reminded that our country is at war with a vicious enemy," he said.
> 
> *(Additional reporting by Umaru Fofana; Writing by Daniel Flynn and Matthew Mpoke Bigg; Editing by Giles Elgood, Peter Graff and Robin Pomeroy)*


----------



## ras1219como

They need to keep revving up the response to combat it. It seems like travel restrictions should have been put in place a long long time ago. And not just country to country travel restrictions but city to city restrictions as well. That of course takes a large amount of dedicated manpower to enforce which they probably don't have. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## Hooch

I read a few days ago that its flared up again especially in sierra Leone. I imagine it will be like this for a long time, only the news n most folks has a short attention span...


----------



## Gians

*Ebola news from MSN 12/22/2014*

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...n-west-africa-but-remains-cautious/ar-BBh7lAl

WASHINGTON - A top U.S. health official who recently returned from West Africa said on Monday that sustained efforts to curb the Ebola epidemic there have made a "world of difference" in helping to stabilize the region where the deadly outbreak is centered.

Tom Frieden, director of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, first visited the area in August as the countries of Sierra Leone, Guinea and Liberia were waging a losing battle against the deadly virus.

With little international support and a crumbling medical infrastructure, the countries were facing virtually unchecked virus transmission and resistance from residents who were slow to adopt disease prevention and safety measures.

If the situation had continued unabated, the CDC estimated that anywhere from 550,000 to 1.4 million people in the region could have become infected by the end of January 2015.

But after months of international support, led mainly by the United States, Frieden said the situation had noticeably improved in West Africa.

The surge in manpower, funding and resources has led to more treatment facilities and patient beds, better contact tracing to identify and isolate infected people, and better training in safe burial practices and patient care that has led to fewer infections.

The CDC projected that once 70 percent of Ebola patients were in treatment facilities or receiving proper care, the number of cases would decline about as rapidly as they had increased.

That's exactly what has happened, Frieden said.

"When we got to a tipping point of isolation, care and safe burial, there was an exponentially fast decrease in cases. And we've seen that in many parts of all three countries," Frieden told reporters on Monday.

On Monday, the World Health Organization reported 7,518 people have died from Ebola in the three West African countries and an estimated 19,340 have become infected.

Frieden said remote areas of Guinea have seen their cases plummet and more people survive their infections after France set up a treatment center. And because of their prevention efforts, Liberia - at least for now - "has the upper hand against the virus," Frieden said.

But the embattled regions still have a long way to go to shake the deadly outbreak.

In Sierra Leone, which has at least 10 people die or be confirmed to have the disease each day, officials worry that Ebola could become even more unmanageable in the capital city of Freetown, where the situation "has been horrific," Frieden said.

As the number of new cases comes down, some health care workers are "relaxing their grip" by not following safety measures to fight the spread of the disease, Frieden said. A nurse in Guinea recently contracted Ebola after giving a patient an intravenous line without using gloves, Frieden said.

Other West Africans won't seek general medical care at local hospitals because of fear of contracting Ebola.

"I saw things that were both inspiring and sobering," Frieden said of his recent trip. "Inspiring because of the momentum and real progress that we've made that leave me hopeful that we will get to zero" new infections. "And sobering because I remain realistic about how long and hard the road is going to be."

Frieden said the hardest part of Ebola prevention efforts will be the next phase, which entails breaking the cycle of widespread transmissions, breaking the chain of infections by identifying and isolating patients and maintaining prevention efforts in Ebola-free areas.

He had no estimate for how long the fight against Ebola would take. But the world will not be safe until there were no new infections in the region, Frieden said.

Officials expect to begin vaccinating health care workers in West Africa next month as part of the testing phase for promising new Ebola vaccines, Frieden said.


----------



## ras1219como

Seems like things are finally turning around but there will still be a long road ahead. I think after this whole thing dies down they need to do a lot of education in those regions to teach people basic information about disease transmission. Hopefully educating them will help change some of the burial customs that facilitate the spread of these hemorrhagic diseases. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## TheLazyL

> Ebola outbreak "out of control"


Guess Ebola wasn't "out of control" after all.


----------



## Quills

Has anyone heard anything more about the child being monitored in Chicago?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

About the only thing the ebola czar did before he went back to private business was to put a blackout on ebola news. Fox news reported a couple days ago that an investigative reporter found there are 1400 people being monitored in the US.


----------



## Gians

*Ebola news from MSN 12/24/2014*

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/other/cdc-monitoring-tech-for-possible-ebola-exposure/ar-BBhcmsd

"ATLANTA - A laboratory technician at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention was being monitored Wednesday for possible accidental exposure to the Ebola virus that came during an experiment, officials said.

The person working in a secure laboratory in Atlanta may have come into contact with a small amount of a live virus, CDC spokeswoman Barbara Reynolds said in an emailed statement. The experimental material was on a sealed plate, but wasn't supposed to be moved into the lab in which the technician was working, Reynolds said. The worker will be monitored for 21 days and the person's name hasn't been released. ..."


----------



## Tweto

Gians said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/other/cdc-monitoring-tech-for-possible-ebola-exposure/ar-BBhcmsd
> 
> "ATLANTA - A laboratory technician at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention was being monitored Wednesday for possible accidental exposure to the Ebola virus that came during an experiment, officials said.
> 
> The person working in a secure laboratory in Atlanta may have come into contact with a small amount of a live virus, CDC spokeswoman Barbara Reynolds said in an emailed statement. The experimental material was on a sealed plate, but wasn't supposed to be moved into the lab in which the technician was working, Reynolds said. The worker will be monitored for 21 days and the person's name hasn't been released. ..."


The news story that I read said that the Ebola virus was shipped to that lab by mistake and the lab tech opened it not expecting Ebola.

I wounder how many "mistakes" thay have made that we don't know about!


----------



## Hooch

Quill..last I read the kid was in quarentine in chicago hosiptal then it went dark..no news of it after that. I read the cdc story too but it was a bunch of workers exposed potentially from that lab and no new news on it .


----------



## SouthCentralUS

I don't know anything about this news source but it says they are treating 5 in NY.

http://thefourthestate.co/2014/12/breaking-fdny-treating-5-ebola-patients-nyc/


----------



## Hooch

scotland is treating an ebola patient as well...read it last night


----------



## Tweto

Most people have seen the strange grey jet that brought the Ebola infected patients back to the US. In the January issue of AOPA Pilot magazine there is an interview with the jets pilot Captain Mike Ott. The company is called Phoenix Air Group.

The Captain as admitted that he has personally flown 12 Ebola patients back to the US. 

I think that there are only 4 that the news have reported on. Very Strange!


----------



## Tweto

Very strange!!!!

Fort Hood soldier found dead in yard
Tiffany Pelt, KCEN 1:44 p.m. CST January 13, 2015
635567552091694245-policelightsnataliegroves1

(Photo: KVUE.com)
CONNECT 116 TWEETLINKEDINCOMMENTEMAILMORE

KILLEEN, Texas (KCEN) -- Killeen Police and Fort Hood Military Police currently have a home blocked off on the 3300 block of Cantebrian Drive where a man was found dead in a yard Tuesday morning.

Fort Hood officials confirm the man is a soldier who recently returned from a deployment to West Africa. Officials say there are no indications the soldier had Ebola, however medical personnel at Carl R. Darnall Medical Center are running tests as a precaution to make sure there is no threat to the community.

Troops returning from West Africa must undergo a 21-day monitoring period at a controlled monitoring site on post. Officials say this soldier was granted an emergency leave that was not medical related and involved a family emergency, according to officials. It is not known if the soldier was hospitalized or if the family emergency was a false report.

The soldier was under self monitoring where he had to check in with officials twice a day before his family emergency.

KCEN TV has a crew on the scene and will continue to update this story as the details become available.


----------



## Lake Windsong

300 vials of ebola vaccine will arrive in Liberia today.


----------

